# Hermès Petit H



## Lutz

Please share your petit H items.


----------



## Lutz

A story on Nowness ... Petit h: Small Wonder.







Hermès New Salvage Collection Takes to the RoadIts name may be a nod to the luxury-synonymous capital H, but the alliterative thinking behind Hermès' Petit h capsule collection is emphatically R-focused: reclaim, review, recreate. The atelier is the brainchild of Pascale Mussard, a sixth-generation member of the Hermès family who was motivated to breathe new life into materials discarded from the mother companys workshops. The sustainability centered endeavor sees the leather crafters, seamstresses, silversmiths, and crystal and porcelain artisans of Hermès come together with outside talents (designer Adrien Rovero and artist Marjolijn Mandersloot among them) for a high-end recycling project. Repurposing materials that dont meet Hermès strict standards (leather trimming that has fallen from the cutting table, glass containing an air bubble, silk with the tiniest flaw), the Petit h lab has developed a rare, one-of-a-kind selection of design statements created from the cast-offs. Offerings from the range include a vintage model airplane finished with black matte crocodile skin that doubles as a valet tray; a gold, near-life-size fawn fashioned from buffalo skin; and crystal and leather dumbbells. The menagerie (whose contents range in price from $70 to $70,000) is transported via caravan for pop-up stints in Hermès boutiques throughout the world, and will next travel to Osaka and Tokyo in spring 2011, followed by New York and Beverly Hills in fall 2011.


----------



## miyake0214

Making wastes into masterpieces is certainly a positive stride towards ecological awareness.


----------



## ueynah

thanks for sharing!  what a great wonderful idea!  looking forward to see more!


----------



## hello! hello!

Sighted at brieuc75.typepad.fr


----------



## hello! hello!




----------



## robee

super love this!


----------



## robee

*My Petit H (From FSH) (one of them belongs to a dear friend)*

The boxes





Look at the little leather piece on bolduc ribbon





Write Up





*Tout en Quilt*
*



*

*Legende Moghole*









On my wrist


----------



## Lutz

These fun pieces suit you so much, dear *robee*.


----------



## robee

thanks *lutz*!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I love these things! What a great thread! Can't wait until petit h comes to NYC.


----------



## mimi 123

Lovely stuff! I have to wait until it comes to BH then!!!


----------



## clutchbag

*Robee*, I love those scarf/jewelry things! What are they and how are they made?!


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

The pieces are absolutely adorable!


----------



## S'Mom

Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lutz said:


> A story on Nowness ... Petit h: Small Wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès New Salvage Collection Takes to the RoadIts name may be a nod to the luxury-synonymous capital H, but the alliterative thinking behind Hermès' Petit h capsule collection is emphatically R-focused: reclaim, review, recreate. The atelier is the brainchild of Pascale Mussard, a sixth-generation member of the Hermès family who was motivated to breathe new life into materials discarded from the mother companys workshops. The sustainability centered endeavor sees the leather crafters, seamstresses, silversmiths, and crystal and porcelain artisans of Hermès come together with outside talents (designer Adrien Rovero and artist Marjolijn Mandersloot among them) for a high-end recycling project. Repurposing materials that dont meet Hermès strict standards (leather trimming that has fallen from the cutting table, glass containing an air bubble, silk with the tiniest flaw), the Petit h lab has developed a rare, one-of-a-kind selection of design statements created from the cast-offs. Offerings from the range include a vintage model airplane finished with black matte crocodile skin that doubles as a valet tray; a gold, near-life-size fawn fashioned from buffalo skin; and crystal and leather dumbbells. The menagerie (whose contents range in price from $70 to $70,000) is transported via caravan for pop-up stints in Hermès boutiques throughout the world, and will next travel to Osaka and Tokyo in spring 2011, followed by New York and Beverly Hills in fall 2011.


 
Fantastic _and thank you for posting this_!!! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Lutz

Other items showing in Paris are...

An aeroplane in leather for over EUR9,800:







Some clothes:







This piece is available for EUR40,000:







A newspaper holder:







An affordable piece for EUR55:






Credit: Next Magazine, issue 1086, 30 December 2010.


----------



## Lutz

Metal wall art:







Something in porcelain:







Pencil holder:







Dumbbells: 







A comination of leather, porcelain, and glass:






Credit: Next Magazine, issue 1086, 30 December 2010.


----------



## Lutz

Last but not least, a croc stool:






Credit: Next Magazine, issue 1086, 30 December 2010.


----------



## wantitneedit

Lutz, can't see the pics above the stool...


----------



## wantitneedit

and thank you so much for posting!


----------



## Lutz

Pls allow me to re-post in order to make sure this picture shows. 

A croc stool:






Credit: Next Magazine, issue 1086, 30 December 2010.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lutz

wantitneedit said:


> Lutz, can't see the pics above the stool...


 
Thanks, dear, for letting me know.  Corrected the problem.


----------



## mrssparkles

Amazing that they're made from cast-offs! Cute! But also fabulous workmanship at play.  Would be fab if the collection makes it to my part of the world!


----------



## lvdreamer

I love this idea -- repurposing things that might be thrown away or discarded.  Hopefully I'll get to see petit h when it travels to my neck of the woods.


----------



## hello! hello!

A "travelling selling exhibition" will be held at Madison Avenue, New York from 1 - 23 November

Some interesting pictures from Les Ailes, from mild to wild...
















Fancy a giant panda or croc coffee cup sleeve...?
Pictures from sketch42blog.com/2011/10/petit-h-hermes/


----------



## BalLVLover

Love the croc cupholders!


----------



## Lutz

^ Agree.  But it took me 15 seconds to realize that they are not bangles.  

Thank you, hello! hello!


----------



## Julide

Thank you *Lutz*!!I love those croc cup holders too!! I want one!


----------



## birkel

So interesting!!!!!


----------



## robee

this is super cute
love love love


----------



## piyathida

so cute n creative


----------



## lisawhit




----------



## IFFAH

^^^Amazing!

The *Croc Stool*, I'd be too scared to sit down. What if my butt destroy the scales?


----------



## jmzr22

IFFAH said:


> ^^^Amazing!
> 
> The *Croc Stool*, I'd be too scared to sit down. What if my butt destroy the scales?



Felt pants!


----------



## jmzr22

hello! hello! said:


>



That piece hanging on the wall is gorgeous!


----------



## cewek

Oooh! I'll be in NYC early November 2011!  I'll definitely wander into the Madison Ave store and have a look see! I hope the silk coil necklaces will still be available!  This is such a fabulous idea!


----------



## hello! hello!

Now, a little tale to go with your morning coffee...

Designed by leather craftsman Michael Orain, the sleeve resembles a craftspersons apron when held upright and a saddle sideways


----------



## Julide

hello! hello! said:


> Now, a little tale to go with your morning coffee...
> 
> Designed by leather craftsman Michael Orain, the sleeve resembles a craftspersons apron when held upright and a saddle sideways



I want one of these sooo badly!! I guess I will have to wait til it comes to NYC...does anyone know if they are available at a store permanently?


----------



## footlocker

hello! hello! said:


> Now, a little tale to go with your morning coffee...
> 
> Designed by leather craftsman Michael Orain, the sleeve resembles a craftspersons apron when held upright and a saddle sideways


 
I also want one for my coffee....Can I have the barenia one please?  How will it be avaialble?


----------



## Adia Daphne

What a refreshing look at H! Thanks Lutz and contributors!


----------



## audreylita

Reception for Petit h, the creations of petit, is at the Madison Avenue boutique Tuesday November 1st by invite only.  

I wouldn't miss this exhibit for anything!  

It will be at the boutique from November 2nd through the 23rd.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

audreylita said:


> Reception for Petit h, the creations of petit, is at the Madison Avenue boutique Tuesday November 1st by invite only.
> 
> I wouldn't miss this exhibit for anything!
> 
> It will be at the boutique from November 2nd through the 23rd.



*audreylita*, you're so lucky to have an invitation!!  Please tell us all about it when you go.  I hope to be there on the 2nd, and hope to find some petit treasures to take home with me. It's a wonderful concept - Hermes goes green! :greengrin:


----------



## Lutz

audreylita said:


> Reception for Petit h, the creations of petit, is at the Madison Avenue boutique Tuesday November 1st by invite only.
> 
> I wouldn't miss this exhibit for anything!
> 
> It will be at the boutique from November 2nd through the 23rd.


 

Thanks, *audreylita*, for sharing this exciting event.  Hope it travels to other parts of the world.


----------



## fashionistaO

can't wait for this launch !!


----------



## audreylita

They're killing me.  My credit card can't catch a break!


----------



## fashionistaO

:giggles: in the same shoe(or rather Orans)



audreylita said:


> They're killing me.  My credit card can't catch a break!


----------



## footlocker

and the funny thing is: we are spending that money and willing to buy 'scrap' materials because it is Hermes and it has the 'innovation' in it......


----------



## audreylita

:girlwhack:


----------



## TankerToad

footlocker said:


> and the funny thing is: we are spending that money and willing to buy 'scrap' materials because it is Hermes and it has the 'innovation' in it......


Hey footlocker~how are ya! Well.... it is *Hermes *,after all. But in fact, I have seen many of these items and they are artistic and well thought out. Love that Hermes presented the challenge to create "treasures out of trash". The materials are so fine that is seemed a shame not to find ways to create something beautiful from them. I think this represents a thought process by the Hermes family that IMO is very positive. And maybe it is enough to just go look at the exhibit and consider it like creative ART, no need to buy, just enjoy the "innovation".....


----------



## footlocker

TankerToad said:


> Hey footlocker~how are ya! Well.... it is *Hermes *,after all. But in fact, I have seen many of these items and they are artistic and well thought out. Love that Hermes presented the challenge to create "treasures out of trash". The materials are so fine that is seemed a shame not to find ways to create something beautiful from them. I think this represents a thought process by the Hermes family that IMO is very positive. And maybe it is enough to just go look at the exhibit and consider it like creative ART, no need to buy, just enjoy the "innovation".....



Hi TankerToad....i am fine...and ya?

I want to see the exhibition...but it has no date fixed for Hong Kong so far....=(


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

A silk bracelet from the collection:







http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/loire/item/10013135/


----------



## Lutz

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A silk bracelet from the collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/loire/item/10013135/


 
This is quite nice.


----------



## Koni

Want them all!!!! Such a pity I cannot make it to NYC


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Silk necklace at Malleries


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I've seen this, but didn't know it's made from salvaged Birkin offcuts!!!






http://www.ecouterre.com/hermes-debuts-petit-h-a-line-of-accessories-made-from-upcycled-scraps/hermes-petit-h-4/


----------



## restricter

audreylita said:


> Reception for Petit h, the creations of petit, is at the Madison Avenue boutique Tuesday November 1st by invite only.
> 
> I wouldn't miss this exhibit for anything!
> 
> It will be at the boutique from November 2nd through the 23rd.




See you there!


----------



## audreylita

^ ^  ^ ^


----------



## restricter

Jinjy is hoping they made a special cat toy just for him.


----------



## fannaticsydney

Petit h available on US Hermes.com site from 2nd-22nd Nov











http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ith-cupcozy-24464.html?generic_color_1=ORANGE


----------



## Lutz

^^ Thanks, dear.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The website describes Petit h as "a new branch of the Hermes Group".  

Now that we know there are all these fabulous "scraps", it would be a shame for them to stop the process.  We see how beautiful the "sow's ears" can become.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

fannaticsydney said:


> Petit h available on US Hermes.com site from 2nd-22nd Nov
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ith-cupcozy-24464.html?generic_color_1=ORANGE



Yes just noticed this too! The "cup cozy" is $190 and the "pleated silk necklace" is $205-$270.


----------



## restricter

Jinjy loves Petit h.  Sorry for the bad quality of the pics.


----------



## fendibbag

restricter said:


> Jinjy loves Petit h.  Sorry for the bad quality of the pics.



Great purchases *Restricter*!!!


----------



## Ayala

Restricter, do you have model shots of the necklace? Is it the long or the short version? Also, how much is the pendant necklace? 

Thank you!


----------



## fendibbag

I would love to see modeling pics as well!!


----------



## Valmont

I went to check out the Petit H line this morning at the Madison Ave. store. I was greeted by an enormous panda bear made out of chocolate and vanilla macaroons! (tried to take a picture but was told by the guard not to).

The pieces are very fun. The SA showed and explained each and every one of them - I was lucky to get there at a quiet moment. 

I even got a chance to meet and chat with Pascale Mussard, the creative director of Petit H, who was incredibly nice and humble. She told me it was her dream since she was a little girl to create this line. I told her that her work comes at a good time, given LVMH's hostile takeover attempts, to show that Hermes is something different and unique.

I fell in love with a Rocabar tote bag ($1,400) with black leather handles, a leather jumprope, leather paper-cup holders, luggage tags, stones wrapped in a leather handle, a mobile made from a porcelain teacup cut in pieces... The silk bracelets were very affordable, I think the small ones were $140.  But the one thing I thought was the gift for "someone who has everything" was a puzzle made out of crocodile.

I was told by the SA that they expect to get weekly shipments of new objects and that I should stop by often to check it out.

From left to right: Paper cup holder, zebra chest of drawers, stones wrapped in leather, bags made out of macramed scarfs, alligator toy car (inside the store)
Here are some pictures of the store windows (sorry the pictures seem to show sideways on the computer)


----------



## restricter

Ayala said:


> Restricter, do you have model shots of the necklace? Is it the long or the short version? Also, how much is the pendant necklace?
> 
> Thank you!




That's the long necklace and the pendant was $495.  It also came in beige and red.

I can do some modeling pics for you when I get home from work tonight if you don't mind waiting.  If you have a choice, the longer one is the more versatile of the two.  You can double it and wear as a choker, quadruple it to be a bracelet and come up with all sorts of variations.  Jinjy thought it was a fabulous cat toy.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

restricter said:


> That's the long necklace and the pendant was $495.  It also came in beige and red.
> 
> I can do some modeling pics for you when I get home from work tonight if you don't mind waiting.  If you have a choice, the longer one is the more versatile of the two.  You can double it and wear as a choker, quadruple it to be a bracelet and come up with all sorts of variations.  Jinjy thought it was a fabulous cat toy.



Do they let you choose the color/pattern of the silk necklace in the store? 
They only allow the colorway online. No choice of pattern.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I must say that H tops LV on making smart business decisions. Who would ever think that you can profit from scraps and also doing in the name of 'ego-friendly' ?? They could have made these as souvenirs for store openings/special events for their loyal clients.

The pieces are beautiful but thinking that they would charge a premium from scraps make me sick, let alone the fact that you don't even have a choice of design/colors when you buy this line.  Where would you pay $190 for a cup holder and not get a choice of color or leather ?


----------



## restricter

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Do they let you choose the color/pattern of the silk necklace in the store?
> They only allow the colorway online. No choice of pattern.



They let you choose the pattern but they didn't have very many of them available.  However, they expect another shipment of Petit H items soon.


----------



## fendibbag

Valmont said:


> I went to check out the Petit H line this morning at the Madison Ave. store. I was greeted by an enormous panda bear made out of chocolate and vanilla macaroons! (tried to take a picture but was told by the guard not to).
> 
> The pieces are very fun. The SA showed and explained each and every one of them - I was lucky to get there at a quiet moment.
> 
> I even got a chance to meet and chat with Pascale Mussard, the creative director of Petit H, who was incredibly nice and humble. She told me it was her dream since she was a little girl to create this line. I told her that her work comes at a good time, given LVMH's hostile takeover attempts, to show that Hermes is something different and unique.
> 
> I fell in love with a Rocabar tote bag ($1,400) with black leather handles, a leather jumprope, leather paper-cup holders, luggage tags, stones wrapped in a leather handle, a mobile made from a porcelain teacup cut in pieces... The silk bracelets were very affordable, I think the small ones were $140.  But the one thing I thought was the gift for "someone who has everything" was a puzzle made out of crocodile.
> 
> I was told by the SA that they expect to get weekly shipments of new objects and that I should stop by often to check it out.
> 
> From left to right: Paper cup holder, zebra chest of drawers, stones wrapped in leather, bags made out of macramed scarfs, alligator toy car (inside the store)
> Here are some pictures of the store windows (sorry the pictures seem to show sideways on the computer)



Thank you so much for the pics!  I am very curious about the Rocabar tote bag!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

restricter said:


> They let you choose the pattern but they didn't have very many of them available.  However, they expect another shipment of Petit H items soon.



Thanks!!


----------



## fendibbag

restricter said:


> I can do some modeling pics for you when I get home from work tonight if you don't mind waiting.


----------



## restricter

chkpfbeliever said:


> The pieces are beautiful but thinking that they would charge a premium from scraps make me sick, let alone the fact that you don't even have a choice of design/colors when you buy this line.  Where would you pay $190 for a cup holder and not get a choice of color or leather ?



Actually, the website lets you choose the color of the cup holder (not the leather though).


----------



## Aminamina

I say why not? They are in the business to make mo money. After all "Hermes' (s)crap can be someone's treasure". Those a nice trinkets they are making. 
I 'm just wondering what will plisse necklaces will look like after pleads get worn loose?


----------



## restricter

Aminamina said:


> I say why not? They are in the business to make mo money. After all "Hermes' (s)crap can be someone's treasure". Those a nice trinkets they are making.
> I 'm just wondering what will plisse necklaces will look like after pleads get worn loose?



Do plisse scarves get loose after wear?  Mine still seem pretty tightly pleated.  The necklaces aren't weighted and so should retain their shape if properly stored, I think.

That being said, there is a special warranty for Petit h items where they will fix if it can be fixed or offer you replacement if it can be replaced or offer you credit on something else.


----------



## Ayala

restricter said:


> That's the long necklace and the pendant was $495.  It also came in beige and red.
> 
> I can do some modeling pics for you when I get home from work tonight if you don't mind waiting.  If you have a choice, the longer one is the more versatile of the two.  You can double it and wear as a choker, quadruple it to be a bracelet and come up with all sorts of variations.  Jinjy thought it was a fabulous cat toy.



Thank you Restricter! I cannot wait to see. On the website it looks narrower than it did in your box. I am debating between the long or short because I usually don't double wrap necklaces and when it is a single long necklace I always think it makes my chest look odd.


----------



## Ayala

fendibbag said:


> Thank you so much for the pics!  I am very curious about the Rocabar tote bag!!



Yeah me too.


----------



## Julide

I can not wait to see Petit *h* in person!!!!


----------



## Valmont

Ayala said:


> Yeah me too.



I wish I could've taken a photograph of the Rocabar tote bag. It was very simple, with black leather handles. 

I will try to sneak a picture next time I'm there!


----------



## Ayala

Valmont said:


> I wish I could've taken a photograph of the Rocabar tote bag. It was very simple, with black leather handles.
> 
> I will try to sneak a picture next time I'm there!



Thank you!

By the way is the $140 bracelet like the one in the picture I attached? I may like this more than the necklace.


----------



## Valmont

Ayala said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> By the way is the $140 bracelet like the one in the picture I attached? I may like this more than the necklace.



No, not at all. It was more knotted and I don't recall similar hardware


----------



## audreylita

Ayala said:


> Thank you!
> 
> By the way is the $140 bracelet like the one in the picture I attached? I may like this more than the necklace.



If that was there then it was gone in a flash.  I never saw this style.


----------



## audreylita

I also grabbed a silk bracelet but my DH grabbed it and disappeared, presumably it will end up under the Christmas tree.


----------



## Ayala

Thanks for posting pictures of the bracelet Audreylita! I really want this, but I am sure they won't have one when I call.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The silk necklaces remind me of the detail on Grand Fonds.








Photo from thefashionphile


----------



## audreylita

Ayala said:


> Thanks for posting pictures of the bracelet Audreylita! I really want this, but I am sure they won't have one when I call.



The picture is of the necklace with the wider girth.  There was a thinner one as well.  I didn't buy the bracelet because my husband grabbed it and hid it.


----------



## IFFAH

Valmont said:


> I even got a chance to meet and chat with Pascale Mussard, the creative director of Petit H, who was incredibly nice and humble. She told me it was her dream since she was a little girl to create this line.


 

I love her! She's inspirational, both creativity and her dressing too. 

Restricter and Audreylita, Congrats on both! Lovin' the croc pendants.


----------



## Ms Birkin

I love the croc pendants! I wish petit h would come to the UK ASAP


----------



## fannaticsydney

Lutz said:


> ^^ Thanks, dear.



 Hello Lutz!


----------



## wigglytuff

HOW!! did i miss this thread? 

how much are these?


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Read an interview in a newspaper about a year or so about one of the Hermes'. It may have been the gentleman who recently passed away. Anyway, he was asked by the interviewer, what is one thing that is okay to throw away. He responded, "a pencil." His philosophy was that nothing should be wasted or thrown away. He believed that all things were fixable and should not be thrown away.
This petit h was more than likely a pet project of his.


----------



## jmen

What's that cliche, waste not want not.  Hermes puts its own twist:  Turn those scraps to cash.


----------



## Jadeite

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Read an interview in a newspaper about a year or so about one of the Hermes'. It may have been the gentleman who recently passed away. Anyway, he was asked by the interviewer, what is one thing that is okay to throw away. He responded, "a pencil." His philosophy was that nothing should be wasted or thrown away. He believed that all things were fixable and should not be thrown away.
> This petit h was more than likely a pet project of his.



That's a good thing. And in a way, environmentally friendly too. 
And making more money from it doesn't hurt i guess.


----------



## forever132

These are all amazing! I wish I can find them jn person! Will it going to Hk soon, or perhaps in Sydney?? 
I love them all!!! 
Congrats to all of you!!!


----------



## audreylita

wigglytuff said:


> HOW!! did i miss this thread?
> 
> how much are these?



I've filed the receipt but think they were about $395.


----------



## Valmont

My petit H luggage identifier attached to my black Herbag backpack. They embossed my initials while I waited. I'll keep this forever


----------



## Lutz

All very lovely.


----------



## wigglytuff

audreylita said:


> I've filed the receipt but think they were about $395.



Not a bad price.

I am thinking that these petit h items will be generally less expensive than the standard H items?


----------



## fashionistaO

*Let's take the elevator .. *


----------



## fashionistaO

sorry for the blurry pic .. 

2K for the 'crockie puzzles' greige Himalayan .. there was also a prorosus puzzle .. not sure how much .. 

upper left hand corner, a bamboo fan in lagoon/etoupe chevre also 2K

and a mini doorstop w/ blue handle ..


----------



## fashionistaO

*SOLD* .. epsom!!


----------



## fashionistaO

*my obsessions w/ pompoms and our collective loot .. compelled me to be .. well, petit(h) creative in 2D lol
*


----------



## IFFAH

^Petit H.:urock: Thank you for the photos, fashionistaO.


I like this.






I posted pics of the legendary, Pascale Mussard in Hermes RTW @ http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/socialites-and-their-hermes-588703-345.html & http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/socialites-and-their-hermes-588703-344.html


Favorite look, in Petit H croc pendant, Loop Earrings TGM & Ponchetoles


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH




----------



## papertiger

It's prob a good job ey don't have this in the Europe, I could not trust myself 

The double-bridle curb bit has my name all over it and I would love to buy the blue croc Bugatti for my Sis' Bday never mind the wheely shopper for my mum, she would be the envy of the Riviera


----------



## Adia Daphne

I was in the Madison store yesterday. I could have stayed there for the entire afternoon even though this petit h event is running low with its inventory!


----------



## BalLVLover

I just had to buy one of the coffee cup cozys when they showed up on H.com.....I thought about the orange but decided to go with the dark brown in case of spills. A girl has to be somewhat practical even when buying an item that is so impractical. My starbucks will never be the same


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> *Let's take the elevator .. *



I thought it was a leather holder for your pet rock.

The SA said it was a door stop.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1517545&d=1320384826


----------



## fashionistaO

lol it is a door stop .. I asked your SA cos I thought it was a pet rock too .. it was very heavy!!



audreylita said:


> I thought it was a leather holder for your pet rock.
> 
> The SA said it was a door stop.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1517545&d=1320384826


----------



## fashionistaO

happy to share .. this lady in the first pictures was @ the event - she is a walking encyclopedia of everything petit h, we were sharing our love for colors and leathers .. lets say I closed the store w/ her and the SAs .. I will be back^



IFFAH said:


> ^Petit H.:urock: Thank you for the photos, fashionistaO.
> 
> 
> I like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted pics of the legendary, Pascale Mussard in Hermes RTW @ http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/socialites-and-their-hermes-588703-345.html & http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/socialites-and-their-hermes-588703-344.html
> 
> 
> Favorite look, in Petit H croc pendant, Loop Earrings TGM & Ponchetoles


----------



## cocopuffs

I got all the petit H scarf bracelets and necklaces as gifts!!!
My cat is in Hermes heaven...

picking the adorable charms was really fun~ 

sorry NY folks..


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

What a haul!!  Your gift recipients are very lucky. resents

Your kitty is adorable!!


----------



## Valmont

cocopuffs said:
			
		

> I got all the petit H scarf bracelets and necklaces as gifts!!!
> My cat is in Hermes heaven...
> 
> picking the adorable charms was really fun~
> 
> sorry NY folks..



Phew! I'm glad I got there at 11 am on Wednesday otherwise I'd be pretty upset lol


----------



## fashionistaO

LOL .. so you were the one that cleaned them out Such lucky friends!! Love your kitty and this pic!
They make great gifts! I would love to be the recipients of these gifts

No worries folks .. there will be more incoming!
This event will travel to the Left Bank/Rive Gauche this Dec. sans the cup cozy(s) which is a NYC Ltd Edition only.  Experts please correct me if I'm wrong



cocopuffs said:


> I got all the petit H scarf bracelets and necklaces as gifts!!!
> My cat is in Hermes heaven...
> 
> picking the adorable charms was really fun~
> 
> sorry NY folks..


----------



## Ms Birkin

Does anyone know what dates in December it will be in Paris, I can feel a trip coming on....


----------



## wigglytuff

Wow thank you guys for sharing it sounds like it wasa really fun event!


----------



## Koni

Ms Birkin said:


> Does anyone know what dates in December it will be in Paris, I can feel a trip coming on....



I think it well take place from Dec. 4 to Dec. 22, not at FSH this time though, at Sevres


----------



## Ms Birkin

Koni said:


> I think it well take place from Dec. 4 to Dec. 22, not at FSH this time though, at Sevres



Thanks Koni, I'm hoping to get a weekend in Paris in December so that would be perfect!


----------



## castorny

The silk bracelets and necklaces have been replenished at Madison.  The cup holders are selling briskly.  Love the whole concept!


----------



## Ayala

castorny said:


> The silk bracelets and necklaces have been replenished at Madison.  The cup holders are selling briskly.  Love the whole concept!



Are the silk bracelets the same rolled style or did they have any that had that buckle?


----------



## castorny

Ayala said:


> Are the silk bracelets the same rolled style or did they have any that had that buckle?



No buckle.  Just a loop and knot closure.


----------



## Ayala

castorny said:


> No buckle.  Just a loop and knot closure.



Thank you!

Did you see any ornaments (I thought they were bag charms but I was wrong) left?


----------



## Adia Daphne

The ornaments are still there


----------



## fashionistaO

I need some ornaments, they were sold out last week .. thx for the updates


----------



## viewwing

Nothing to be bought online except the cup holders?


----------



## fashionistaO

the cup cozy is a limited edition for nyc^



viewwing said:


> Nothing to be bought online except the cup holders?


----------



## sdsurfchick

Valmont said:


> My petit H luggage identifier attached to my black Herbag backpack. They embossed my initials while I waited. I'll keep this forever


Very cool.


----------



## restricter

fashionistaO said:


> I need some ornaments, they were sold out last week .. thx for the updates



Oh that was me.  Sorry.  The ornaments come in a set of 7, BTW.  They only had the one set and the ones on display but my SA said more were coming.


----------



## fendibbag

restricter said:


> Oh that was me.  Sorry.  The ornaments come in a set of 7, BTW.  They only had the one set and the ones on display but my SA said more were coming.



*Restricter* Do you remember how much were the ornaments? I won't be in NYC in time but I am hoping they would allow phone orders if they replenish the stocks! Thank you!!


----------



## xolinlevh

So i just read an article talking about a sale of 2,200 limited edition pieces thats going on from the 4th-23rd at the Madison ave store. Has anyone gone and seen what they have? I'm going to NYC on the 23rd so plan to hurry over for the last day of it, but am unsure what the selection will be like on the last day. The article said it was stuff ranging from $40 to $100,000.....


----------



## restricter

fendibbag said:


> *Restricter* Do you remember how much were the ornaments? I won't be in NYC in time but I am hoping they would allow phone orders if they replenish the stocks! Thank you!!




They were $315.


----------



## audreylita

xolinlevh said:


> So i just read an article talking about a sale of 2,200 limited edition pieces thats going on from the 4th-23rd at the Madison ave store. Has anyone gone and seen what they have? I'm going to NYC on the 23rd so plan to hurry over for the last day of it, but am unsure what the selection will be like on the last day. The article said it was stuff ranging from $40 to $100,000.....



The big leather panda bear is still there.  He's $105,000.


----------



## fendibbag

restricter said:


> They were $315.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## suedoc

I ordered the petit H pleated necklace from the US website last week. The Fedex tracking showed the box being put on the truck for delivery - then all of a sudden, the tracking showed the shipper (Hermes) told Fedex to return the package to Hermes!

I was worried there was some problem with my CC, or my address. I called the 800 number and found out that Hermes Paris had made some sort of error when identifying the necklaces. I had purchased a blue necklace, but a pink one had been shipped out to me. Hermes USA found out about the error and had to "recall" many necklaces. They are waiting to get a blue one back to send out to me.

So...if it ever arrives, I will post some photos. 

Did anyone else buy a necklace from the US website?


----------



## Encore Hermes

suedoc said:


> I ordered the petit H pleated necklace from the US website last week. The Fedex tracking showed the box being put on the truck for delivery - then all of a sudden, the tracking showed the shipper (Hermes) told Fedex to return the package to Hermes!
> 
> I was worried there was some problem with my CC, or my address. I called the 800 number and found out that Hermes Paris had made some sort of error when identifying the necklaces. I had purchased a blue necklace, but a pink one had been shipped out to me. Hermes USA found out about the error and had to "recall" many necklaces. They are waiting to get a blue one back to send out to me.
> 
> So...if it ever arrives, I will post some photos.
> 
> Did anyone else buy a necklace from the US website?



I did and they sent the wrong color. I ordered the blue too and had overnight delivery and received the red.  When I looked on the website the blue was sold out so I just decided to keep the red. I was surprised they left a message on my phone yesterday asking if I got the wrong color and said they would arrange pickup so I'll call later and see how inconvenient that is going to be. I might just keep what was sent.


----------



## audreylita

I've had problems with the H website in the past.  I'd ordered a small clic clac and they sent me a large one.  And I also ordered a horn pendant necklace and they sent me one that was used and was scratched and dented.  I brought both in to the boutique for a credit and they were appalled when they saw the necklace.

So I'm not surprised you received an incorrect item.  Their website staff are awful.


----------



## Mindi B

audreylita said:


> I've had problems with the H website in the past.  I'd ordered a small clic clac and they sent me a large one.  And I also ordered a horn pendant necklace and they sent me one that was used and was scratched and dented.  I brought both in to the boutique for a credit and they were appalled when they saw the necklace.
> 
> So I'm not surprised you received an incorrect item.  Their website staff are awful.



ITA. I also have received incorrect items, and the reps are never aware when their own site is malfunctioning (which it does, often).  H.com US is the pits.


----------



## xolinlevh

Ive checked the site and it seems the only current offering is the Cup Holder, i was hoping to see the necklaces as they would make a perfect gift for my mom, are they sold out?


----------



## suedoc

I saw the pleated necklace pop up once or twice in the past day, but I think H is waiting to clean up their current mess/confusion before listing more.


----------



## sweetpeas85

suedoc said:


> I ordered the petit H pleated necklace from the US website last week. The Fedex tracking showed the box being put on the truck for delivery - then all of a sudden, the tracking showed the shipper (Hermes) told Fedex to return the package to Hermes!
> 
> I was worried there was some problem with my CC, or my address. I called the 800 number and found out that Hermes Paris had made some sort of error when identifying the necklaces. I had purchased a blue necklace, but a pink one had been shipped out to me. Hermes USA found out about the error and had to "recall" many necklaces. They are waiting to get a blue one back to send out to me.
> 
> So...if it ever arrives, I will post some photos.
> 
> Did anyone else buy a necklace from the US website?



I did so too and I called them up only to be told of a labeling problem and all the necklaces are being recalled for rematching before they get sent to the buyers.

I have also ordered a scarf, thought I ordered the item and color I wanted based on the web pic only to be sent the correct design but different colorway, apparently someone uploaded the wrong pic for that color code!

At least the CSR I spoke to was really polite and helpful, he made several follow up calls just to make sure I am all sorted!


----------



## fashionistaO

thx *r*, called Wed and so far none yet but did request for a set  .. someone purchased the display set last week .. will jingy be needing a set !?!




restricter said:


> Oh that was me.  Sorry.  The ornaments come in a set of 7, BTW.  They only had the one set and the ones on display but my SA said more were coming.


----------



## restricter

fashionistaO said:


> thx *r*, called Wed and so far none yet but did request for a set  .. someone purchased the display set last week .. will jingy be needing a set !?!



Jinjy is happy with the haul he already has.  Whew!!!!

Did you go the the event?  We were given goodie bags with Laduree macarons and an ornament.


----------



## fashionistaO

LOL .. jinjy is blessed^
friends attended .. not sure why H events are always held on a tues eve .. 

BTW: stopped by your H backyard last week, hope to stop by again and meet ya there 



restricter said:


> Jinjy is happy with the haul he already has.  Whew!!!!
> 
> Did you go the the event?  We were given goodie bags with Laduree macarons and an ornament.


----------



## warmhaus

Just dropped by to pick up a few petit H items, they are restocking the ornaments.  There is no ornament set - the ornaments (elephants and apples) are different and they are individually sold.  They are so cute!


----------



## xolinlevh

warmhaus said:


> Just dropped by to pick up a few petit H items, they are restocking the ornaments.  There is no ornament set - the ornaments (elephants and apples) are different and they are individually sold.  They are so cute!



Can you give an idea of the range of items there? i wont get there till the very last day of the sale and am curious what to expect


----------



## Celia_Hish

love everything.....tks for the thread!!~


----------



## Ladybaga

suedoc said:


> I ordered the petit H pleated necklace from the US website last week. The Fedex tracking showed the box being put on the truck for delivery - then all of a sudden, the tracking showed the shipper (Hermes) told Fedex to return the package to Hermes!
> 
> I was worried there was some problem with my CC, or my address. I called the 800 number and found out that Hermes Paris had made some sort of error when identifying the necklaces. I had purchased a blue necklace, but a pink one had been shipped out to me. Hermes USA found out about the error and had to "recall" many necklaces. They are waiting to get a blue one back to send out to me.
> 
> So...if it ever arrives, I will post some photos.
> 
> Did anyone else buy a necklace from the US website?



This is so interesting that this happened to you and others as well.  I ordered the blue one on Nov. 2 (long version) and I received the red/pink/orange one. I love bright colors, so I decided to keep mine. I thought something was up when I opened the box and saw the petit h leather tag in pink. Actually, I am excited to have ANY color.  This months Departures magazine features petit h!! The cover of the magazine is the L'Art du Temari silk scarf! So pretty.


----------



## suedoc

Ladybaga said:


> This is so interesting that this happened to you and others as well.  I ordered the blue one on Nov. 2 (long version) and I received the red/pink/orange one. I love bright colors, so I decided to keep mine. I thought something was up when I opened the box and saw the petit h leather tag in pink. Actually, I am excited to have ANY color.  This months Departures magazine features petit h!! The cover of the magazine is the L'Art du Temari silk scarf! So pretty.



I think you are lucky to get one!  I am still waiting for my blue. I called yesterday and they told me they won't have a blue one until next week.


----------



## Ladybaga

suedoc said:


> I think you are lucky to get one!  I am still waiting for my blue. I called yesterday and they told me they won't have a blue one until next week.



It will definitely be worth the wait!  I am always on a quest for blue H scarves and have very few in this color. There is always something I want!  I was really surprised at how light weight this scarf necklace is. The guarantee claims that if the pleats loosen up, it can be sent back to H for re-pleating.  The Departures magazine describes the process on how these necklaces are made.  I assumed they were from already pleated scarves like "left over" plisses.  Instead, they sew a section of scarf around a tube which resembles an old fashioned spiral telephone cord, press or steam it on this "mold" which creates the pleats. The thing I loved about ordering from H.com is the surprise element in not knowing which pattern you get.  Funny thing is, I never expected TWO surprises...pattern and completely different color scheme! Anyhoooo, I am a happy camper.


----------



## suedoc

Ladybaga said:


> It will definitely be worth the wait!  I am always on a quest for blue H scarves and have very few in this color. There is always something I want!  I was really surprised at how light weight this scarf necklace is. The guarantee claims that if the pleats loosen up, it can be sent back to H for re-pleating.  The Departures magazine describes the process on how these necklaces are made.  I assumed they were from already pleated scarves like "left over" plisses.  Instead, they sew a section of scarf around a tube which resembles an old fashioned spiral telephone cord, press or steam it on this "mold" which creates the pleats. The thing I loved about ordering from H.com is the surprise element in not knowing which pattern you get.  Funny thing is, I never expected TWO surprises...pattern and completely different color scheme! Anyhoooo, I am a happy camper.



That's interesting about the pleating process! And it makes sense, from how the pleats look in the photos.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I went to NYC last weekend and stopped off at Madison Avenue. There were some really beautiful items on display. I went for some functional items. The matte croc bracelets are really cool and I could not resist the necklace. The fifth box is a small lagon box bearn card case, but I got that in DC.


----------



## Ayala

Beautiful etoupe! I'm scared to ask, but how much were the croc bracelets (if you don't mind me asking)? TIA!


----------



## etoupebirkin

They were $570 each. But what's really nice is that these were in small sizes. I have tiny wrists. They did have some doubles, but they were huge on me.


----------



## Ayala

Ty! I was wondering about the sizing because I am usually on the big side of a small and the small side of a medium (if that makes sense) and the silk bracelet I received (the toggle one) just fit me. I wish I could try it on to see.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoupebirkin said:


> I went to NYC last weekend and stopped off at Madison Avenue. There were some really beautiful items on display. I went for some functional items. The matte croc bracelets are really cool and I could not resist the necklace. The fifth box is a small lagon box bearn card case, but I got that in DC.



I LOVE the necklace!!


----------



## fashionistaO

congrats on your loot *eb* .. don't you just love that they trimmed alongside the scales and made them center stage  .. 

I have average wrist and the doubles were huge too so I tried to use them for the tea/coffee cozy since they were sold out lol .. I think the doubles were 800/880.



etoupebirkin said:


> They were $570 each. But what's really nice is that these were in small sizes. I have tiny wrists. They did have some doubles, but they were huge on me.


----------



## orangeboxaddict

etoupebirkin said:


> I went to NYC last weekend and stopped off at Madison Avenue. There were some really beautiful items on display. I went for some functional items. The matte croc bracelets are really cool and I could not resist the necklace. The fifth box is a small lagon box bearn card case, but I got that in DC.



love the bracelets!!!!! so cute!!!


----------



## Julide

I saw the Petit H today!!!The croc cup holder was 280...I think!! I wanted so many things!!


----------



## audreylita

Julide said:


> I saw the Petit H today!!!The croc cup holder was 280...I think!! I wanted so many things!!



I was up there yesterday, too!  Bought some of the charms, an apple, a bugatti, and a donkey.


----------



## Julide

audreylita said:


> I was up there yesterday, too!  Bought some of the charms, an apple, a bugatti, and a donkey.



:sunniesCool!!I have to go back as I didn't decide what I wanted yesterday. I think I may get a charm too! I wish that I had a need for the door stops! I really liked them.


----------



## audreylita

At $50 a pop they'll probably sell out quickly.  They seemed like great holiday gifts but most of my friends have no clue about Hermes.  If they knew what I spend in that store they'd probably put me in a straight jacket and have me committed.

:weird:


----------



## TankerToad

audreylita said:


> At $50 a pop they'll probably sell out quickly.  They seemed like great holiday gifts but most of my friends have no clue about Hermes.  If they knew what I spend in that store they'd probably put me in a straight jacket and have me committed.
> 
> :weird:


*Amen to that.* All sense of fiscal reality leaves my head when I walk into H. There is an alternate universe in Hermes. What I happily spend there amazes me, an otherwise conservative woman. And the funniest part is I am happy to spend it, usually thrilled with my purchases. Go figure......


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Julide said:


> :sunniesCool!!I have to go back as I didn't decide what I wanted yesterday. I think I may get a charm too! *I wish that I had a need for the door stops!* I really liked them.




Is the rock included with the doorstop?  Or do you have to buy it separately?


----------



## Ms Birkin

TankerToad said:


> *Amen to that.* All sense of fiscal reality leaves my head when I walk into H. There is an alternate universe in Hermes. What I happily spend there amazes me, an otherwise conservative woman. And the funniest part is I am happy to spend it, usually thrilled with my purchases. Go figure......



I am exactly the same, DH laughs at me, when I walk in to H, I quite happily part with my money, yet in other stores I um and argh about whether I should buy something or not and yet it is usually a fraction of the amount I spend in Hermes without batting an eye.

Hermes is most definitely a parallel universe LOL


----------



## audreylita

TankerToad said:


> *Amen to that.* All sense of fiscal reality leaves my head when I walk into H. There is an alternate universe in Hermes. What I happily spend there amazes me, an otherwise conservative woman. And the funniest part is I am happy to spend it, usually thrilled with my purchases. Go figure......



I swear I hear my credit cards gasp everytime I walk into H.  

And we sit here all happily enabling each other.


----------



## graycat5

Julide said:


> :sunniesCool!!I have to go back as I didn't decide what I wanted yesterday. I think I may get a charm too! I wish that I had a need for the door stops! I really liked them.




I was there last week and it was a 2-day project for me too!  Cynic that I am, I was so very surprised by the charm and whimsy of all the offerings.

Being not only cynical, but practical (_not!_) I finally left with a croc jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## graycat5

TankerToad said:


> *Amen to that.* All sense of fiscal reality leaves my head when I walk into H. There is an alternate universe in Hermes. What I happily spend there amazes me, an otherwise conservative woman. And the funniest part is I am happy to spend it, usually thrilled with my purchases. Go figure......




LOL! 

I too suffer from this form of Hermes-Induced Fiscal Dementia...


----------



## lulilu

Wah!  I work in NY during the week, but it's like 15-18 hour days.  No time for shopping, darn it.  And Friday, if it's by the 5 pm acela, I am not running to H.  I love everything!!!


----------



## Julide

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Is the rock included with the doorstop?  Or do you have to buy it separately?



:giggles:Actually I wondered about that!! Since its not from theatelier its probable an extra charge.




graycat5 said:


> I was there last week and it was a 2-day project for me too!  Cynic that I am, I was so very surprised by the charm and whimsy of all the offerings.
> 
> Being not only cynical, but practical (_not!_) I finally left with a croc jigsaw puzzle!



I saw so many things that I wanted! I was overwhelmed. I truly hope that I find something I can use. I really need a new wallet not a coffee cup holder. But I really want that coffee cup holder. 

I agree with everyone. My mind losses all capability to understand the value of money when I walk into *H*. Anywhere else I can't depart with my money very easily.


----------



## graycat5

Julide said:


> :giggles:Actually I wondered about that!! Since its not from theatelier its probable an extra charge.





Actually, the rocks are included -- I asked!    Very sporting of H I thought, to throw in a free rock with the purchase of the $650 rock holder.


----------



## Julide

graycat5 said:


> Actually, the rocks are included -- I asked!    Very sporting of H I thought, to throw in a free rock with the purchase of the $650 rock holder.



:lolots:Their generosity knows no bounds!

Well I am off to see what I need at H today!Will try to report back if I see anything fantastic!!


----------



## audreylita

graycat5 said:


> Actually, the rocks are included -- I asked!    Very sporting of H I thought, to throw in a free rock with the purchase of the $650 rock holder.



A pet rock holder.  And the pet rock is free!


----------



## fashionistaO

free pet rock 

graycat5 .. you will love your croc puzzle .. which one did you pick!?!



graycat5 said:


> Being not only cynical, but practical (_not!_) I finally left with a croc jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## fashionistaO

I hope you found something fun to collect from the petite h^
sSorry to have missed you today



Julide said:


> :lolots:Their generosity knows no bounds!
> 
> Well I am off to see what I need at H today!Will try to report back if I see anything fantastic!!


----------



## matt-g

graycat5 said:


> I was there last week and it was a 2-day project for me too!  Cynic that I am, I was so very surprised by the charm and whimsy of all the offerings.
> 
> Being not only cynical, but practical (_not!_) I finally left with a croc jigsaw puzzle!



The impractical stuff is always the most fun! 

(I have to think that your puzzle began life as a coat -- there was one very interesting jacket at the BH sale a year ago that even on sale was an unbelievable price, and was unique enough to mean that few people would take a chance on buying a jacket they'd never wear.  I'm so glad they're repurposing these items!)


----------



## graycat5

fashionistaO said:


> free pet rock
> 
> graycat5 .. you will love your croc puzzle .. *which one did you pick!?!*




*Rouge Vif *croc backed with *Kiwi* epsom!


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> I hope you found something fun to collect from the petite h^
> sSorry to have missed you today



Me too!!I didn't get anything from the Petite H collection...I did see Pascale at H madison looking fantastic with a vache? birkin and a lovely scarf!! What a great sighting!! I have never seen so many birkins in my life! I can't even recall what they all were!! NYC has a ton of birkins.


----------



## IFFAH

Julide said:


> Me too!!I didn't get anything from the Petite H collection...I did see Pascale at H madison looking fantastic with a vache? birkin and a lovely scarf!! What a great sighting!! I have never seen so many birkins in my life! I can't even recall what they all were!! NYC has a ton of birkins.



Oh my! I'd love to see her with Vache B, I'm pretty sure she looks amazing!


----------



## fashionistaO

*WOW...* now that's a conversations piece .. congrats!



graycat5 said:


> *Rouge Vif *croc backed with *Kiwi* epsom!


----------



## Julide

IFFAH said:


> Oh my! I'd love to see a pic of her with Vache B, I'm pretty sure she looks amazing!



Yes she looked fantastic!! I sooo need to get on the technology highway and get a phone with a camera! I would have taken a"spy" pic. It would have been the ultimate H "wildlife" sighting for me!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

a Vache .. you lucked out!!
UES has the most sightings but, can't rival paree tho ..



Julide said:


> Me too!!I didn't get anything from the Petite H collection...I did see Pascale at H madison looking fantastic with a vache? birkin and a lovely scarf!! What a great sighting!! I have never seen so many birkins in my life! I can't even recall what they all were!! NYC has a ton of birkins.


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> UES has the most sightings but, can't rival paree tho ..



Wow!! When I was in Paris last month I saw more Kellys, Bolides and Victorias than Birkins. Also I forgot to add this in the wildlife sighting thread but I saw a waffle plume 32 in black when I was in Paris!Amazing. Now I am searching for one of those plumes!!


----------



## fashionistaO

you definitely need to get a cammie phone .. would love to have seen the plume waffle .. sounds divine!



Julide said:


> Wow!! When I was in Paris last month I saw more Kellys, Bolides and Victorias than Birkins. Also I forgot to add this in the wildlife sighting thread but I saw a waffle plume 32 in black when I was in Paris!Amazing. Now I am searching for one of those plumes!!


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> *you definitely need to get a cammie phone* .. would love to have seen the plume waffle .. sounds divine!



:lolots:I know!! I hear that from my friends and family all the time!! I just am soooo bad at tech stuff that I tend to run away from it!:shame:


----------



## fashionistaO

haha .. you are not alone 



Julide said:


> :lolots:I know!! I hear that from my friends and family all the time!! I just am soooo bad at tech stuff that I tend to run away from it!:shame:




spotted in the underground civilization(subway) - matte croc 35b black/phw !!


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> haha .. you are not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *spotted in the underground civilization(subway)* - matte croc 35b black/phw !!



No way!! Black croc on the subway!! So


----------



## maychai76

Thanks for letting me share





horse charms


----------



## naughtymanolo

Am I the only one that immediately thought the croc cup holders are a complete oxymoron? Aren't extreme temperatures- particularly hot, meant to be death for croc hides? hmmmm


----------



## audreylita

So another oxymoron is that crocodiles live in the tropics.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This month's 'Departures' magazine has an article about Pascale Mussard and petit H ("The Art of Her Craft").  It's an interesting read-it starts on page 178.  Sorry, I don't have a link.


----------



## TankerToad

I am lusting for the croc/gator airplane. There is one on an auction in Paris (was the French First ladys, I understand) Anyone see one in NYC while there? Any idea of the price? Need to decide if it is worth flying to NYC to see this and nab a plane. Sadly my schedule is so compressed. Waaa~~


----------



## Ms Birkin

TankerToad said:


> I am lusting for the croc/gator airplane. There is one on an auction in Paris (was the French First ladys, I understand) Anyone see one in NYC while there? Any idea of the price? Need to decide if it is worth flying to NYC to see this and nab a plane. Sadly my schedule is so compressed. Waaa~~



My DH really wants one of these so I'd be interested to know the price as well


----------



## tae

Lutz said:


> Other items showing in Paris are...
> 
> An aeroplane in leather for over EUR9,800:




TankerToad and Ms Birkin;
Gorgeous isn't it?!! Worried about what the croc version -price would be though!


----------



## Codygirl

Koni said:


> I think it well take place from Dec. 4 to Dec. 22, not at FSH this time though, at Sevres



Petit H will take place on Dec. 8th in Paris at the Sevres store.....
I will be there!!! I am BEYOND excited!

I will keep you all posted on what they have! The gentleman at H Madison said it will have different items. I did get the elephant charm at Madison....love it

http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/soundtra...dhermès-à-paris-du-8-au-31-décembre-2011.html


----------



## suedoc

Well, my Petit h pleated necklace arrived today! I was so lucky - given a random choice of blue, it turned out to be perfect.


----------



## suedoc

More photos -


----------



## Ladybaga

*Congrats, suedoc!* It is lovely! GREAT shade of blue!


----------



## Ladybaga

Here is my "surprise" necklace.  Ordered the blue, but got a pink/red instead! Love it just the same.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ms Birkin said:


> My DH really wants one of these so I'd be interested to know the price as well



I seem to recall the planes were about $20K. A big ouchie on the wallet.

BTW, Suedoc and Ladybaga, love your necklaces, too!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Codygirl said:


> Petit H will take place on Dec. 8th in Paris at the Sevres store.....
> I will be there!!! I am BEYOND excited!
> 
> I will keep you all posted on what they have! The gentleman at H Madison said it will have different items. I did get the elephant charm at Madison....love it
> 
> http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/soundtra...dhermès-à-paris-du-8-au-31-décembre-2011.html



Codygirl, you are a lucky girl!!!! Have a fabulous trip to Paris!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

not the plane but the race car in blue roi is 28.2K or was it 22.8K  .. similar dimensions .. 
I need sugar parents before I can tell them to wrap it up haha



TankerToad said:


> I am lusting for the croc/gator airplane. There is one on an auction in Paris (was the French First ladys, I understand) Anyone see one in NYC while there? Any idea of the price? Need to decide if it is worth flying to NYC to see this and nab a plane. Sadly my schedule is so compressed. Waaa~~


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The Madison Avenue store had lots of petit H things yesterday, including plenty of croc goodies.


----------



## suedoc

Ladybaga said:


> Here is my "surprise" necklace.  Ordered the blue, but got a pink/red instead! Love it just the same.



Beautiful colors!


----------



## Koni

Madam Bijoux said:


> The Madison Avenue store had lots of petit H things yesterday, including plenty of croc goodies.



Do you remember if they had any ornaments?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Koni said:


> Do you remember if they had any ornaments?


 
I didn't see any ornaments - they had quite a few cupholders.


----------



## Koni

Madam Bijoux said:


> I didn't see any ornaments - they had quite a few cupholders.



Pity  I am looking so desperately for these ornaments...


----------



## Ms Birkin

I'm interested to see what they will offer in Paris as an exclusive item like the cup holders were only available in the US


----------



## Julide

Ms Birkin said:


> I'm interested to see what they will offer in Paris as an exclusive item like the cup holders were only available in the US



I hope so!! I want to go back to Paris and I need an excuse!!


----------



## Ladybaga

suedoc said:


> Beautiful colors!



Thank you!  It is really interesting as it goes with all shades of red/pink/ and interestingly, orange. It has turned out to be quite the chameleon! Have fun with your scarf necklace! I hope to take mine on its maiden voyage tomorrow.


----------



## audreylita

Koni said:


> Pity  I am looking so desperately for these ornaments...



Wow that was fast.  I was there 2 days ago and there were a lot!


----------



## viewwing

Does anyone here have a mod shot of the pleated necklace?


----------



## suedoc

viewwing said:


> Does anyone here have a mod shot of the pleated necklace?



I'll try to take a photo over the weekend. It's longer than I had pictured, but I think it will work well with a turtleneck.


----------



## Jadeite

Ladybaga said:


> Here is my "surprise" necklace.  Ordered the blue, but got a pink/red instead! Love it just the same.




glad the mix up worked out well for you.


----------



## viewwing

suedoc said:


> I'll try to take a photo over the weekend. It's longer than I had pictured, but I think it will work well with a turtleneck.



If you could post a pic here, that would be great! TIA!


----------



## TankerToad

petit H pleated silk necklace


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

^^^  Lovely! ^^^


----------



## MaggyH

Lovely necklace, your dress is gorgy too *TT*


----------



## Ladybaga

Jadeite said:


> glad the mix up worked out well for you.



Thank you so much! It is really fun to have a little something from this line.
I love seeing what others reveal here as well! (Haven't checked in a while, so I am gonna have a quick look.)


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> petit H pleated silk necklace



*TT* LOVE the colors in your pleated necklace! Gorgeous pic of you!


----------



## lilith1

TankerToad said:


> petit H pleated silk necklace


I wasn't that crazy about it as a necklace, but I love it as a bracelet. Also love your GP!
I think I'm going to have to check out the website.


----------



## hello! hello!

*petit h* in the atelier....

http://agencevu.eu/stories/index.php?id=1071&p=28


----------



## hello! hello!

... and more from brieuc75 and Rue de Sevres


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i am in love with petit H. i read that some of the collections of pieces cycle around the boutiques-- is there any way to find out when a collection of petit H goodies will come by? or is it a complete surprise? i really love how most the the pieces are one of a kind, treasures made from discards. i love that. 

and that little pink shooting star on the ribbon... i would love to be the lucky owner of that orange box


----------



## oddinary

Is Petit H available in Hong Kong and/or the UK? Thanks!


----------



## Ms Birkin

I went to see it in Paris when it first opened and I was very disappointed. They didn't have much stock and nothing like the lovely pieces that were available in the US. A very nice SA was telling me how virtually all the stock went to the US and sold out leaving them very little stock for Paris. It's definitely not coming to the UK, not sure about other places though.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I would love the ornaments! How cute!


----------



## jmen

Love the ornaments as well as the star on the ribbon -- matches my shooting star cadena.  Really fun eye candy.  

I was lucky to score a long rose necklace and I was reading the 411 that came in the box.  It advised against twisting it to make bracelets. etc. because it mucks up the pleating.  Could kick myself for not getting a short necklace when I saw them.  You know with H, you snooze you lose so I ordered the long one and figure it will be a nice spring/summer accessory.


----------



## gaga_ser

I ordered 2 short blue pleated necklaces and arrived with one longer than the other.  Just what I had wanted!


----------



## ms piggy

Petit H from Rue de Sevres - key charm/ring made of etoupe/bougainvillea tadalakt leather. Merry Christmas!


----------



## jmen

Eureka moment, the charm of the leather rings, one of the rings was on the long pleated necklace.  So they took those and made a charm.   AND I die with every shooting star I see; how I covet thee; too bad for me.


----------



## axmara

Some Awesome stuff at Hermes Rue de Sèvres


----------



## periogirl28

My sister in the US sent me a "small" present!


----------



## crazyforhermes

I went in rue de Sèvres today too, there was beautiful things


----------



## audreylita

Got these at petit H and decided to use them as tree ornaments.  A donkey, a Bugatti and The Big Apple.


----------



## Valmont

audreylita said:
			
		

> Got these at petit H and decided to use them as tree ornaments.  A donkey, a Bugatti and The Big Apple.



Very fun! Love them!


----------



## jula

Petit H in Berlin, Kurfürstendamm: April 24 - May 12, 2012
credit: vogue.de

"Kelly Coucou Clock"
Material: Kelly Bag, weights and pendulum are made of Epsom in Etoupe


"Origami Bear" Design: Charles Kaisin
Material: Epsom in Orange


"Pop up Book" Design: Benja Harney
Material: Porosus Croc, Lizard in Grey, Chevre in Blue, Paper


"Light Objects"

_Lamps_ Design: Gilles Jonemann
Material: Porcelan, Kelly handel made of orange Togo

_Clochette-Lamp_ (center) Design: Jörg Gressner 
Material: Taurillon in Etoupe hauled by L'Abre de vie


"Bookend" Design: Marina Chastenet
Material: Vase from Saint-Louis and calf skin in Shocking Pink


"Dresser" Design: Christian Astuguevieille
Material: Togo and carré "Concours d'Étriers"


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Thank you for posting, *jula*!  These are wonderful!!


----------



## Lutz

I concur.  Thanks, *jula*, for posting.


----------



## calexandre

The Berlin exhibit/sale has little bear charms for the ribbons! It's so cute I feel I need to find a use for it other than just securing the H ribbon.







A necklace from the Ex Libris en Kimonos pattern:


----------



## loves

calexandre said:


> The Berlin exhibit/sale has little bear charms for the ribbons! It's so cute I feel I need to find a use for it other than just securing the H ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A necklace from the Ex Libris en Kimonos pattern:




I love that necklace!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

calexandre said:
			
		

> The Berlin exhibit/sale has little bear charms for the ribbons! It's so cute I feel I need to find a use for it other than just securing the H ribbon.
> 
> A necklace from the Ex Libris en Kimonos pattern:



The bear charms are soo cute!!


----------



## TrueLoVe

Can't wait for the bracelt/necklace I ordered!!!


----------



## jmen

calexandre said:


> The Berlin exhibit/sale has little bear charms for the ribbons! It's so cute I feel I need to find a use for it other than just securing the H ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A necklace from the Ex Libris en Kimonos pattern:


 
How utterly adorable, the necklace AND the bear tag!!!   Me want both.  While I'll try to stop wanting, I pose this question:  Hermes released the l/e bear keychain not too long ago.  Is there a relationship with the bear and Germany?   I await enlightenment.


----------



## calexandre

jmen said:


> How utterly adorable, the necklace AND the bear tag!!!   Me want both.  While I'll try to stop wanting, I pose this question:  Hermes released the l/e bear keychain not too long ago.  Is there a relationship with the bear and Germany?   I await enlightenment.



*jmen*, the bear is on the Berlin coat of arms, and bears are thus a frequently-seen motif around here. The Berlin Film Festival's big prize is the Golden Bear! 

That l/e keychain is just adorable, too. I'm still kicking myself for being out of town when that was released, but my Petit H bear is a nice consolation prize. And the film festival people can keep their Golden Bears-- I have Bougainvillea Bear.


----------



## jmen

calexandre said:


> *jmen*, the bear is on the Berlin coat of arms, and bears are thus a frequently-seen motif around here. The Berlin Film Festival's big prize is the Golden Bear!
> 
> That l/e keychain is just adorable, too. I'm still kicking myself for being out of town when that was released, but my Petit H bear is a nice consolation prize. And the film festival people can keep their Golden Bears-- I have Bougainvillea Bear.


 
I had no clue re the bear on the Berlin coat of arms, but I Googled Berlin Bear and learned  about Knut, the polar bear at the Berlin Zoo.  The pictures of Knut are priceless.  It is heartbreaking the abandonment by his mother, sudden death of his caretaker and the sudden death of a loved, beautiful bear.  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-polar-bear-dies-600-visitors-Berlin-Zoo.html


----------



## Pegase

Where is the Petit H Sales Exhibition going to next?...


----------



## shopgirl bb

Chances are that it might come to Hong Kong this fall ....


----------



## oddinary

shopgirl bb said:


> Chances are that it might come to Hong Kong this fall ....



Wow... how does one attend such sale?

Also, I just noticed these silk bracelets appeared on the Hermes UK website. Are they part of the petit H collection?
EDIT: Ah, nevermind - just found the answer. They are charity bracelets!


----------



## Pazdzernika

oddinary said:
			
		

> Wow... how does one attend such sale?
> 
> Also, I just noticed these silk bracelets appeared on the Hermes UK website. Are they part of the petit H collection?
> EDIT: Ah, nevermind - just found the answer. They are charity bracelets!



I LOVVVVVEEEEE those bracelets and it kills me that I can't order them in the States!


----------



## Codygirl

Pazdzernika said:


> I LOVVVVVEEEEE those bracelets and it kills me that I can't order them in the States!



Keep checking the website. They should be released soon.......I am waiting oh so 
patiently


----------



## Pazdzernika

The Tourbillon de Couleurs bracelets are on H.com in the US!!!!! $115/each! *HAPPY DANCE* They're hidden under the "Surprise" tab!


----------



## Lutz

Next stops...


----------



## G Arata

Amazing!!!


----------



## Pegase

Lutz said:


> Next stops...


Thank You *Lutz*! Looks like i have to organize an "Advent trip" to Belgium!


----------



## sydspy

wow wow.........checking my calendar now .........he he he.......


----------



## matt-g

sydspy said:


> wow wow.........checking my calendar now .........he he he.......



Save some horsies for the rest of us!  (How has this not hit Beverly Hills yet?!?) Can't find an appropriately pouty emoticon....


----------



## TrueLoVe

Thank you, so much, Lutz! 
Yes, I want to go to Brussels, too  and look at all the lovely petit h items. I have jotted it down in my calendar...


----------



## pursenality

Wish Petit H is coming to Singapore!


----------



## Eric_Birkin

Coming to HK, finally... hurray!


----------



## grace2kelly

pursenality said:


> Wish Petit H is coming to Singapore!



It is coming next year.  Scheduled already.


----------



## Lutz

Petit h opens in Hong Kong today.  More photos at http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/happily-surrounded-by-h-751621-27.html#post22947005


----------



## dp7328

grace2kelly said:
			
		

> It is coming next year.  Scheduled already.



Yay!! They have quite a number of cute stuffs I am eyeing on. Grace2kelly, Do u happen to know what date?


----------



## dp7328

Lutz said:
			
		

> Petit h opens in Hong Kong today.  More photos at http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/happily-surrounded-by-h-751621-27.html#post22947005



Nice pics, Lutz  Thanks.


----------



## grace2kelly

dp7328 said:
			
		

> Yay!! They have quite a number of cute stuffs I am eyeing on. Grace2kelly, Do u happen to know what date?



The store managers in Singapore should know by now.  There will be two exhibitions next year and one is Singapore.


----------



## grace2kelly

Kelly with Feet


----------



## grace2kelly

Post card and also can be treated as mouse pads, petit h bonbons


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*I thought the woman in the center was wearing a crown of leaves. * *She's just standing in front of a plant.*


----------



## dp7328

grace2kelly said:
			
		

> The store managers in Singapore should know by now.  There will be two exhibitions next year and one is Singapore.



Ok. Thanks, grace2kelly


----------



## IFFAH

Pascale Mussard, extraordinary woman with classic fashionable taste in Hermes RTW mix 'n' match .


----------



## plumtree

Pascale Mussard was wearing a Petit H top with H RTW.  A gracious, talented and elegant lady.


----------



## Lutz

And she shows the power of accessorizing...


----------



## audreylita

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *I thought the woman in the center was wearing a crown of leaves. * *She's just standing in front of a plant.*



I thought the same thing!!!


----------



## jmen

I couldn't take my eyes off the red/pink kelly!!  Another reason to become an ex pat -- kelly on a shelf.  Makes Tysons look like -- ne'er mind.  

I love the -- was it wrabbits on the wrapping wribbon.    (It's been one of those mornings, so if I'm wrong on the animal set me straight.)


----------



## bagidiotic

pursenality said:
			
		

> Wish Petit H is coming to Singapore!



Good news indeed finally 
Woohoo


----------



## ysbooey

After seeing the items available for petite H, I better start a mini ban now so that I still have funds left when it comes to Singapore....super happy it's coming


----------



## miacillan

Yesterday was my 6th wedding anniversary and happy to spend the afternoon at petit h pre-launch event with my hubby.  We really had a great time talking with Mdme Pascale Mussard.  She is very down to earth and her eyes just sparkle with joy talking about her aspirations and petit h project.  

Here is me, my fave Medor clutch and this very cute petit h creation "Horse-shaped secretaire" made of oakwood, leather, alligator and croc! So cute!





I didn't go home empty-handed.  Here's my petit loot:






*Lovely packaging made from petit h leathers! We have rabbit, tortoise, sail boat in different colours of leathers as souvenirs from the event....*





*"Bride en Soie" PM silk bracelet in Bleu/Violet/Vert...*





*"Elephant Astique" PM leather reversible bag charm in Etoupe clemence/Brique epsom...*





*Leather bangle in Rose lizard with black border.....one of my favourites. *





*"Arm party" with Bride en Soie silk bracelet and Rose lizard bangle....*





*Last but not least, "Croco Rond" PM shiny croc reversible pendant necklace in Vert Anis and Orange....*





I have 1 REGRET though! (  There was this lovely leather collar attached to a piece of silk which I like but I was in a hurry to leave for my son's class.   The collars are available in several colours/materials (like suede, leather, horse hair) attached to different silk prints.  Now they are all sold out just in 1 day!  That's the only thing I regret not buying instantly!  If anyone bought it, please post a picture here for "remembrance". 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

miacillan said:


> Yesterday was my 6th wedding anniversary and happy to spend the afternoon at petit h pre-launch event with my hubby.  We really had a great time talking with Mdme Pascale Mussard.  She is very down to earth and her eyes just sparkle with joy talking about her aspirations and petit h project.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



*Sounds like you really enjoyed being there.   I love all the great things you got, but this is my favorite:*


----------



## miacillan

Almost forgot to post these as well, got them from the US petit h last year:

*Pleated short silk necklace in gray*





*Worn as bracelet...*





*Pleated long silk necklace in blue*





*Worn as bracelet...*





*Pleated long silk necklace in red*





*Worn as bracelet...*





*Family picture of the petit h pleated necklaces...*





*Does this count?  A little gift from Hong Kong Hermes....*





*HK Hermes 2012 moon cakes with petit h design!  Advanced Happy Moon Festival everyone!*


----------



## miacillan

Thanks *Hermes Nuttynut*!  That's my fave too!   And yes, we really enjoy the event and glad petit h chose HK to be their Asian 2nd stop (first was Japan).  Hope this is not the last. 



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Sounds like you really enjoyed being there.   I love all the great things you got, but this is my favorite:*


----------



## Lutz

miacillan said:


> I have 1 REGRET though! ( There was this lovely leather collar attached to a piece of silk which I like but I was in a hurry to leave for my son's class.  The collars are available in several colours/materials (like suede, leather, horse hair) attached to different silk prints. Now they are all sold out just in 1 day! That's the only thing I regret not buying instantly! If anyone bought it, please post a picture here for "remembrance".


 
Dear *mia*, Here is a photo for you.


----------



## miacillan

Thanks *Lutz* for the photo but it is not the one I am talking about. The one i am talking about is a detachable collar and underneath it is a piece of draping silk stitched to the collar. It can be worn in many ways like headscarf, little shawl over arms and just free form draping in front while attached to the collar. Hope somebody from tPF bought it and can post a pix to share! Thanks again Lutz! 



Lutz said:


> Dear *mia*, Here is a photo for you.


----------



## Hermezzy

These Petit H pics are just stellar! I LOVE the creativity of the designs and the whimsy on display! Thanks, all, for posting!


----------



## siuman

Mia dear! Glad you took the fushia bracelet! Told you it's sooo you


----------



## plumtree

My Petit H
Croc reversible pendant, card holder, crystal pendant on black cord, grey lizard bracelet, elephant charm, blue electrique kaleidoscope and boucle sellier ring.  

I feel particularly lucky to have found the kaleidoscope.  Mme Broussard shared how shards of porcelain, crystal and leather were used.  The kaleidoscope was made using traditional techniques by an experienced kaleidoscope maker in his 80s.  Prior to Petit H, traditional techniques such as his were not in demand but Petit H has revitalised his business.


----------



## plumtree

What's in the big box?  I could not get a decent photo but here's a pic of another one in the shop: reversible felt/silk/leather scarf


----------



## plumtree

This chair is made from Petit H brochures and leather.  No I did not bring this home but it's amazing.


----------



## plumtree

What is the meaning behind this?  Mme Brussard wanted to convey the sense of a plate that has been buried and then found, the colour changed by the earth with the passing of time.  The words were etched by water jet and hand finished.


----------



## oddinary

Petit H was amazing today!! I wanted to look at these "silk sleeves", they look like they were displayed with some paper or tissue inside? They have a slit down the center, looks like you can store something inside. Sadly too busy for me to find a SA to show me!

Can anyone tell me what they are? Would love to find a use for these. And if you could kindly inform me of the price, that'd be great too!

Thank you ladies for all your wonderful photos!


----------



## siuman

Those are tissue paper cases, if i don't remember wrong it's like HK$1,200... i think... 



oddinary said:


> Petit H was amazing today!! I wanted to look at these "silk sleeves", they look like they were displayed with some paper or tissue inside? They have a slit down the center, looks like you can store something inside. Sadly too busy for me to find a SA to show me!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what they are? Would love to find a use for these. And if you could kindly inform me of the price, that'd be great too!
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your wonderful photos!


----------



## oddinary

siuman said:


> Those are tissue paper cases, if i don't remember wrong it's like HK$1,200... i think...



Oh I see! Thanks for your quick reply. I was going to see if I could be creative and use them as a card holder! Not sure if they are durable/sturdy enough though.


----------



## sokelly

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *I thought the woman in the center was wearing a crown of leaves. * *She's just standing in front of a plant.*



LOL this pic is hilarious!! 
I'm browsing from my iphone and it does look like a crown lol


----------



## emmaemmamamama

I wish I was a VIP like you lovely ladies so i could snatched more, but allow me to share mine I've got today  

First up is the silk bracelet!


----------



## emmaemmamamama

And the card holder (front & back) that was exclusively designed for Hong Kong (and maybe Japan?!) There are still like over 10 of them in many different color combinations! These are great and so pretty. I'm going to put my student ID inside!!


----------



## emmaemmamamama

And then there is the silky shopping bag. They are all unique and it's really really tough to choose from like 15 different designs!!!
The little pouch is to store the shopping bag itself, I tried to fit the bag inside the pouch but my attempt was failed So I'll just store it in the box in the mean time LOL


----------



## oddinary

emmaemmamamama said:


> And the card holder (front & back) that was exclusively designed for Hong Kong (and maybe Japan?!) There are still like over 10 of them in many different color combinations! These are great and so pretty. I'm going to put my student ID inside!!



Oh the card holders are excellent... what a pretty colour combination you have chosen! For the petit H collection, this is very practical! I also must say the sturdiness of it is _much better_ than any of the card holders offered by H permanently. Not to mention, it's bi-colour! It's a must buy, I think!


----------



## emmaemmamamama

Last up, sorry for spamming this thread LOL I'm sooo excited! 

It's my favorite but I still have no practical use _yet_ I will find one eventually. I love how they add 2 pieces of Leather in and even have the stand at the bottom,,, just so thoughtful and thorough and so consistent with the regular bags!! 

The SA told me I could purchase some leather strap so to make it a handle and easier to carry, I am not sure what she was talking about, never seen one before, but she said it's a regular merchandise, unfortunately they were out of stock, so I guess I have to look around!


----------



## emmaemmamamama

oddinary said:


> Oh the card holders are excellent... what a pretty colour combination you have chosen! For the petit H collection, this is very practical! I also must say the sturdiness of it is _much better_ than any of the card holders offered by H permanently. Not to mention, it's bi-colour! It's a must buy, I think!


Yes it's definitely a must buy, in fact, I went to Elements to show the SA in the store I usually visits, they kept telling me to go back and get more of these petite h items especially this card holder and praising it how the value is so much more than regular card holder of H which is kind of true. Just looking at all the different colors on the rack is a happy thing! LOL


----------



## oddinary

emmaemmamamama said:


> Yes it's definitely a must buy, in fact, I went to Elements to show the SA in the store I usually visits, they kept telling me to go back and get more of these petite h items especially this card holder and praising it how the value is so much more than regular card holder of H which is kind of true. Just looking at all the different colors on the rack is a happy thing! LOL



Haha, that is really funny cause I went to Elements store too today! Very quiet compared to Central store. I didn't realise the card holders come with a strap - that makes it even better. Perfect for carrying on your neck to run some quick errands!

If I recall correct, they are $2300? As your SAs say, they are much better than existing card holders in terms of quality _and_ price!

Did you go very early today? I didn't see this pink card holder!

I wonder whether they will restock until 18 Oct...? I foresee all the popular items will be sold out within today or tomorrow


----------



## chkpfbeliever

emmaemmamamama said:


> And the card holder (front & back) that was exclusively designed for Hong Kong (and maybe Japan?!) There are still like over 10 of them in many different color combinations! These are great and so pretty. I'm going to put my student ID inside!!



I love the card holder.  It would be great to hang onto my purse like a bag charm so I don't have to take my employee badge in and out.  

Do you mind telling me how much it cost ? I wonder if there will be any left by the time I visit there next week.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *I thought the woman in the center was wearing a crown of leaves. * *She's just standing in front of a plant.*








My thoughts exactly !! I thought it was one of the petite H items that she was wearing !!


----------



## emmaemmamamama

Actually the card holder was $3,200 LOL, we all wanted to think it's less than that hahahah but still it's pretty good considering it has a leather strap, I've got the Evelyn card holder for 4,500 which has holes and without the strap LOL 

I went there at about 4pm today, and I was looking for the cute animal tags and they were all gone. The card holder, I believe there were about 10-15 showing, maybe they do have more since it's a exclusive items in the region... 

Oohh and go tomorrow if you can really..... there aren't much left for small practical items I think. People are literally gasping at every single pieces   I really don't think there'll be much left for the exhibition going till Oct 18!




oddinary said:


> Haha, that is really funny cause I went to Elements store too today! Very quiet compared to Central store. I didn't realise the card holders come with a strap - that makes it even better. Perfect for carrying on your neck to run some quick errands!
> 
> If I recall correct, they are $2300? As your SAs say, they are much better than existing card holders in terms of quality _and_ price!
> 
> Did you go very early today? I didn't see this pink card holder!
> 
> I wonder whether they will restock until 18 Oct...? I foresee all the popular items will be sold out within today or tomorrow






chkpfbeliever said:


> I love the card holder.  It would be great to hang onto my purse like a bag charm so I don't have to take my employee badge in and out.
> 
> Do you mind telling me how much it cost ? I wonder if there will be any left by the time I visit there next week.


----------



## emmaemmamamama

Hahahah yea and it looks like they were doing some Hermes rituals 



chkpfbeliever said:


> My thoughts exactly !! I thought it was one of the petite H items that she was wearing !!


----------



## oddinary

emmaemmamamama said:


> Actually the card holder was $3,200 LOL, we all wanted to think it's less than that hahahah but still it's pretty good considering it has a leather strap, I've got the Evelyn card holder for 4,500 which has holes and without the strap LOL
> 
> I went there at about 4pm today, and I was looking for the cute animal tags and they were all gone. The card holder, I believe there were about 10-15 showing, maybe they do have more since it's a exclusive items in the region...
> 
> Oohh and go tomorrow if you can really..... there aren't much left for small practical items I think. People are literally gasping at every single pieces   I really don't think there'll be much left for the exhibition going till Oct 18!



Haha woops, must have swapped the numbers around! Definitely worth it for the practicality though! And so funny you say that your Evelyn has holes in it... holes that nicely form an H 

I went 12pm this afternoon and saw plenty of card holders. By 7pm (2nd time I went), only 3 left! SA told me they restocked throughout the day because items were so popular. Many customers also returned several times due to shortage of stock! So I agree with *emmaemmamamama*, you should go as soon as possible *chkpfbeliever*!

I guess the last remaining items will be the large pieces of home decor. But someone should buy the mirror with the gold hardware... such a stunner, really!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

emmaemmamamama said:


> Actually the card holder was $3,200 LOL, we all wanted to think it's less than that hahahah but still it's pretty good considering it has a leather strap, I've got the Evelyn card holder for 4,500 which has holes and without the strap LOL
> 
> I went there at about 4pm today, and I was looking for the cute animal tags and they were all gone. The card holder, I believe there were about 10-15 showing, maybe they do have more since it's a exclusive items in the region...
> 
> Oohh and go tomorrow if you can really..... there aren't much left for small practical items I think. People are literally gasping at every single pieces   I really don't think there'll be much left for the exhibition going till Oct 18!



Thanks dear for the price quote.  By the rate of how fast they are selling, I don't think that there will be anything left after this weekend unless they will put out more later.  We'll see !  My dreamy badge holder would be Blue Paon on one side with Rose Lipstick on the other side !!!


----------



## emmaemmamamama

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks dear for the price quote.  By the rate of how fast they are selling, I don't think that there will be anything left after this weekend unless they will put out more later.  We'll see !  My dreamy badge holder would be Blue Paon on one side with Rose Lipstick on the other side !!!


omg!! I DO think I saw it today, may not be Blue Paon necessarily, but definitely blue + RL!!! In fact, I'm still puzzled as to why I didn't get the blue with pink and purple hahahaha please gooo tomorrow and show us what you get!! and good luck to you, maybe they will just have more new stock tmr!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

emmaemmamamama said:


> omg!! I DO think I saw it today, may not be Blue Paon necessarily, but definitely blue + RL!!! In fact, I'm still puzzled as to why I didn't get the blue with pink and purple hahahaha please gooo tomorrow and show us what you get!! and good luck to you, maybe they will just have more new stock tmr!



OMG OMG !!! I just put down my favorite colors and they've one for me !! I wonder if I can call them to reserve it. I'm still in the US and won't be back until next week.  I'll give them a call today.


----------



## forever132

emmaemmamamama said:
			
		

> And then there is the silky shopping bag. They are all unique and it's really really tough to choose from like 15 different designs!!!
> The little pouch is to store the shopping bag itself, I tried to fit the bag inside the pouch but my attempt was failed So I'll just store it in the box in the mean time LOL



Can I ask you if this silk bag can fit a b30 in there? Maybe b25? By the look of it, it look quite small! Thanks


----------



## emmaemmamamama

forever132 said:
			
		

> Can I ask you if this silk bag can fit a b30 in there? Maybe b25? By the look of it, it look quite small! Thanks



i dont think/not very sure if it will fit b30 but probably b25 Yes! i think b25 is a lot smaller! i dont own any Bs yet lol but 25 is t
relatively smaller than this shopping.bag hope this help!


----------



## emmaemmamamama

forever132 said:
			
		

> Can I ask you if this silk bag can fit a b30 in there? Maybe b25? By the look of it, it look quite small! Thanks



qi dont think/not very sure if it will fit b30 but probably b25 Yes! i think b25 is a lot smaller! i dont own any Bs yet lol but 25 is t
relatively smaller than this shopping.bag hope this help!


----------



## my peko

Many thanks to my personal shopper, a tPF member who helped me get these from petit H! 

You know who you are, thank you! 

Bracelet in leather and silk and a two faced card case.


----------



## Lovehermes89

my peko said:


> Many thanks to my personal shopper, a tPF member who helped me get these from petit H!
> 
> You know who you are, thank you!
> 
> Bracelet in leather and silk and a two faced card case.



The bracelet is pretty!!! Congrats


----------



## Lutz

my peko said:


> Many thanks to my personal shopper, a tPF member who helped me get these from petit H!
> 
> You know who you are, thank you!
> 
> Bracelet in leather and silk and a two faced card case.


 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nyyparis

duplicate plz deleted


----------



## nyyparis

Thanks for sharing the cute rabbit leather patch
I was attracted and decide get one
but sa told it s not for sale LOL
so bought a silk bracelet in order to get it 
The sa told me It s made of Mysore 
A simple bookmark in h cost almost $1xxx
Now same price can get a silk bracelet plus my dear rabbit is super worthy!


----------



## nyyparis

I was thinking  DIY a rabbit keychain as h only has bookmark of rabbit and in blue
However the rabbit is so cute and it will be pity can only hide in key case
Thus use it as bag charm lol
Ps little Cadena lock is from  Kelly Caleche perfume as the original one will scratch the leather


----------



## glennalum

nyyparis said:


> Thanks for sharing the cute rabbit leather patch
> I was attracted and decide get one
> but sa told it s not for sale LOL
> so bought a silk bracelet in order to get it
> The sa told me It s made of Mysore
> A simple bookmark in h cost almost $1xxx
> Now same price can get a silk bracelet plus my dear rabbit is super worthy!



This bracelet is darling!  I wanted the necklace version but alas they were all out.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## nyyparis

seem have but looks thicker 


glennalum said:


> This bracelet is darling!  I wanted the necklace version but alas they were all out.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## glennalum

emmaemmamamama said:


> And the card holder (front & back) that was exclusively designed for Hong Kong (and maybe Japan?!) There are still like over 10 of them in many different color combinations! These are great and so pretty. I'm going to put my student ID inside!!



Love this bracelet!!!!


----------



## sokelly

my peko said:


> Many thanks to my personal shopper, a tPF member who helped me get these from petit H!
> 
> You know who you are, thank you!
> 
> Bracelet in leather and silk and a two faced card case.



the bracelet is one of a kind, lucky you!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

my peko said:


> Many thanks to my personal shopper, a tPF member who helped me get these from petit H!
> 
> You know who you are, thank you!
> 
> Bracelet in leather and silk and a two faced card case.



I'm dying over that bracelet! Congratulations on a very special find!


----------



## oddinary

my peko said:


> Many thanks to my personal shopper, a tPF member who helped me get these from petit H!
> 
> You know who you are, thank you!
> 
> Bracelet in leather and silk and a two faced card case.



What a beautiful card case! Love love that bright colour!!



nyyparis said:


> duplicate plz deleted



Oh the little rabbit looks super cute on your B!

I bought that same bracelet yesterday, however I noticed the threads are becoming loose. It's my first day of wearing it!! I understand it's decliate, but the threads at the "toggle" part is already coming undone. I can see the material underneath the silk!!  

Would've liked to buy another one (to stack, I think 2-3 of them worn together would be a nice look! ) _but_ given the above problem, I'm having second thoughts now!!

Here is mine:


----------



## my peko

Thank you Sokelly, Hermes Nuttynut and Oddinary! All compliments should be for my shopper and team!


----------



## my peko

my peko said:
			
		

> Thank you Sokelly, Hermes Nuttynut and Oddinary! All compliments should be for my shopper and team!



Thanks to Lovehermes89 too!


----------



## LuvBirkin

My petit h purchase


----------



## Lutz

LuvBirkin said:


> My petit h purchase


----------



## plumtree

LuvBirkin said:


> My petit h purchase



Love it!!


----------



## nyyparis

oddinary said:
			
		

> What a beautiful card case! Love love that bright colour!!
> 
> Oh the little rabbit looks super cute on your B!
> 
> I bought that same bracelet yesterday, however I noticed the threads are becoming loose. It's my first day of wearing it!! I understand it's decliate, but the threads at the "toggle" part is already coming undone. I can see the material underneath the silk!!
> 
> Would've liked to buy another one (to stack, I think 2-3 of them worn together would be a nice look! ) but given the above problem, I'm having second thoughts now!
> 
> Here is mine:



For quality problem Hermes should exchange one for u as I noticed the receipt it s exchangeable


----------



## oddinary

nyyparis said:


> For quality problem Hermes should exchange one for u as I noticed the receipt it s exchangeable



Yes but I think it's also somewhat my fault because I didn't handle it very carefully, oops! Knowing that it's delicate, I should have been more careful. Can still exchange under those circumstances?


----------



## wigglytuff

Anyone know when petit h is coming to NYC?


----------



## se7en_november

wigglytuff said:


> Anyone know when petit h is coming to NYC?


 
Wasn't petit h already in NYC some time last year?


----------



## TrueLoVe

Dear* Mia*, thank you for all the lovely photos! The exhibition must have been wonderful  . I think it is amazing. The little extra things Hermès do - the details, the little cookies and candies. Wow! I like all of your items.  My most favorite ones are your lovely rose/black lizard bangle and your croco rond PM pendant necklace.  Now I know that I MUST GO TO BRUSSELS and see if I can buy some more petit h items there!!!

I have two silk bracelets from the Berlin petit h exhibition. If I only knew how to post photos, I could share. For some reason, my photo uploading has never worked. Help, please.  Thank you!!


----------



## ToriVega

emmaemmamamama said:


> And the card holder (front & back) that was exclusively designed for Hong Kong (and maybe Japan?!) There are still like over 10 of them in many different color combinations! These are great and so pretty. I'm going to put my student ID inside!!



Can I ask how much are these???


----------



## audreylita

wigglytuff said:


> Anyone know when petit h is coming to NYC?



Yes it was here in NY last year.  If you scroll back in this thread you will find photos of the event.


----------



## emmaemmamamama

ToriVega said:


> Can I ask how much are these???


the card holder is 3200 , the shopping bag is 5700 and the bigger one with leather bottom is 13xxx (can't remember exactly)


----------



## Vinia

LuvBirkin said:
			
		

> My petit h purchase



Ooo love the designs. I see "mosaics". How are the stocks like?


----------



## birkel

*what i find most amazing about petit H is how much more creative H seems in this line how very much it looks as if they had gotten a truly,smart new creative director!!! i love the ideas here.*


----------



## emmaemmamamama

Have you trying resizing the picture? Most phone camera would be like 2MB, so the pic will be too big... try to reduce the pixel to 500-1000, this will be fine. Hope you will be able to post pics!   =) 




TrueLoVe said:


> Dear* Mia*, thank you for all the lovely photos! The exhibition must have been wonderful  . I think it is amazing. The little extra things Hermès do - the details, the little cookies and candies. Wow! I like all of your items.  My most favorite ones are your lovely rose/black lizard bangle and your croco rond PM pendant necklace.  Now I know that I MUST GO TO BRUSSELS and see if I can buy some more petit h items there!!!
> 
> I have two silk bracelets from the Berlin petit h exhibition. If I only knew how to post photos, I could share. For some reason, my photo uploading has never worked. Help, please.  Thank you!!


----------



## wigglytuff

audreylita said:


> Yes it was here in NY last year.  If you scroll back in this thread you will find photos of the event.



Oh I thought it would come back every year.  Maybe not. Thanks


----------



## ToriVega

emmaemmamamama said:


> the card holder is 3200 , the shopping bag is 5700 and the bigger one with leather bottom is 13xxx (can't remember exactly)



Usd??????


----------



## fashionistaO

No, petit h is currently exhibiting in HK, so in HKD^



ToriVega said:


> Usd??????


----------



## TrueLoVe

emmaemmamamama said:


> Have you trying resizing the picture? Most phone camera would be like 2MB, so the pic will be too big... try to reduce the pixel to 500-1000, this will be fine. Hope you will be able to post pics!   =)


Thank you, Mia! Will try that!! Have a HAPPY Sunday


----------



## TrueLoVe

Oh, so sorry! *THANK YOU emmaemmamamama*!
It's still not working. I think my photos still might be too big, so I will have to resize them, so that I can post them...


----------



## TrueLoVe

Dear *oddinary*, *my peko*, *LuvBirkin*, congratulations on your beautiful purchases! The bracelets are lovely, the card case is stunning. And I looooooove  the little rabbits 

*oddinary*: I think you should be able to take the bracelet back to Hermès and get a new one for it (or perhaps they can repair it, if they don't have a new bracelet left for you?). The bracelets are fragile, but not that fragile. They should be able to last a little longer than 24 hours... Don't you think so too?

I have worn mine many, many times and it's still perfectly ok.

*Is anybody willing to trade a petit h rabbit for a petit h bear?*


----------



## my peko

TrueLoVe said:
			
		

> Dear oddinary, my peko, LuvBirkin, congratulations on your beautiful purchases! The bracelets are lovely, the card case is stunning. And I looooooove  the little rabbits
> 
> Is anybody willing to trade a petit h rabbit for a petit h bear?



Thank you TrueLoVe! Wow, a petit h bear! I only have a tortoise but would love to see how a beat looks like. Can you please post if you have time?


----------



## TrueLoVe

Yes, as soon as I find out how to post a picture. I have been reducing and reducing the size, but it still doesn't work.... as soon as I know how to do it will be post picture. sorry for keeping you waiting!!!


----------



## plumtree

My latest Petit H


----------



## plumtree

Unwrapping...Love the little cards that come with it.  This is part of the "Animaux de Compagnie" line designed by Adrien Rovero.


----------



## plumtree

What is it?


----------



## plumtree

A mykonos bird! Ciel on the underside.
He's going to hold my earrings....


----------



## Lutz

plumtree said:


> A mykonos bird! Ciel on the underside.
> *He's going to hold my earrings*....


 
Inspiring.


----------



## Jadeite

Wow very cute. 

But what does it do? Or purely decorative?


----------



## lanit

plumtree said:


> A mykonos bird! Ciel on the underside.
> He's going to hold my earrings....



LOVE this *plumtree *- Petite H has captured my heart!


----------



## plumtree

Jadeite said:


> Wow very cute.
> 
> But what does it do? Or purely decorative?



I think this question can be asked about lots of Petit H...I've decided he's going to have a job to do: as a holder for my earrings at night!


----------



## plumtree

For example, an aeroplane tea pot isn't very practical.  But it sure is cute! (No, I didn't buy it!)


----------



## bagalogist

plumtree said:
			
		

> I think this question can be asked about lots of Petit H...I've decided he's going to have a job to do: as a holder for my earrings at night!



You've got a cute birdie that serve a purpose


----------



## LuvBirkin

plumtree said:


> A mykonos bird! Ciel on the underside.
> He's going to hold my earrings....



Nice! (It looks like Moby Dick to me somehow )


----------



## TrueLoVe

Awww, what  a lovely place to let your earrings sleep in, dear *plumtree*!


----------



## crazyforhermes

plumtree said:


> A mykonos bird! Ciel on the underside.
> He's going to hold my earrings....



It was sold last year in Paris as being a peacock. Thought you might like to know


----------



## plumtree

crazyforhermes said:


> It was sold last year in Paris as being a peacock. Thought you might like to know



Oh cool: I have a peacock earring holder!  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## crazyforhermes

plumtree said:


> Oh cool: I have a peacock earring holder!  Thanks for letting me know!



A friend gave me for Xmas last year the seal in orange and tosca , it's lovely but can't hold anything


----------



## plumtree

crazyforhermes said:


> A friend gave me for Xmas last year the seal in orange and tosca , it's lovely but can't hold anything



I'm lucky to wear the same studs pretty much every day.  Thank heavens they are small and fit perfectly!


----------



## miacillan

Finally got it!!!! OMG!  I am in Cloud 9!!!  This is the "regret" that I didn't buy during the 1st day of the petit h pre-launch....totally regret not buying and when I finally decided to buy, all gone already!!!

Anyway, my SA called me yesterday that 4 pieces just arrived from Paris (yes ONLY 4).....so I literally flew to Galleria Hermes to see them!!!  

This is called a "Textile Accessory" by Hermes ("Accessoire Modulable" in French). It is made of a leather collar and a piece of Hermes silk is attached to the collar. This accessory can be worn in 3 ways - as a scarf/tie hanging freely on your chest, as a hood over your head, or as a mini-stole to cover your arms.
















This particular piece is with a Kaki colour leather collar with matte gold button, and the silk scarf attached is the "Fleurs d'Indiennes" print. 










My SA said each piece is unique so nobody will have exactly the same one.  Yesterday, they received 4 pieces from Paris, 2 pieces went to me, and the other 2 (in orange and in dark blue) gone already!  

Super duper love this that I bought another colour! LOL!  This 2nd one is black chèvre with black&white silk.  *Anyone knows what print this silk is?  *










Thanks for letting me share my joy!


----------



## Holsby

*miacillan* - Congratulations!!! Thank you for sharing and showing us this new and special and exceptional garment! I think it is very tempting for any Hermès silk lover.

The second scarf is _Jardins des Metamorphoses_ by François Houtin, first issue 2010. Link to picture in HSCI:
http://piwigo.hermesscarf.com/uploa...11/11/20/pwg_high/20111120154746-36dd6bc1.jpg


----------



## Lutz

miacillan said:


> Finally got it!!!! OMG! I am in Cloud 9!!! This is the "regret" that I didn't buy during the 1st day of the petit h pre-launch....totally regret not buying and when I finally decided to buy, all gone already!!!
> 
> Anyway, my SA called me yesterday that 4 pieces just arrived from Paris (yes ONLY 4).....so I literally flew to Galleria Hermes to see them!!!
> 
> This is called a "Textile Accessory" by Hermes ("Accessoire Modulable" in French). It is made of a leather collar and a piece of Hermes silk is attached to the collar. This accessory can be worn in 3 ways - as a scarf/tie hanging freely on your chest, as a hood over your head, or as a mini-stole to cover your arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This particular piece is with a Kaki colour leather collar with matte gold button, and the silk scarf attached is the "Fleurs d'Indiennes" print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA said each piece is unique so nobody will have exactly the same one. Yesterday, they received 4 pieces from Paris, 2 pieces went to me, and the other 2 (in orange and in dark blue) gone already!
> 
> Super duper love this that I bought another colour! LOL! This 2nd one is black chèvre with black&white silk. *Anyone knows what print this silk is? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy!


 
Congratz *Mia*!  Very intersting design.  Pls share some action pics when you can.


----------



## miacillan

Thanks* Lutz*!  This is the one I mentioned in my earlier posts...the one that got away..LOL!  Sooooo happy that Paris decided to make some more and send to HK!  Will share some action pix when I wear them, thinking about how to mix and match.  THanks for letting me share again!  Cheers!



Lutz said:


> Congratz *Mia*!  Very intersting design.  Pls share some action pics when you can.


----------



## miacillan

*Holsby*, thanks again for your valuable input on the name of the silk!  Now mystery solved. )  I love this to pieces!



Holsby said:


> *miacillan* - Congratulations!!! Thank you for sharing and showing us this new and special and exceptional garment! I think it is very tempting for any Hermès silk lover.
> 
> The second scarf is _Jardins des Metamorphoses_ by François Houtin, first issue 2010. Link to picture in HSCI:
> http://piwigo.hermesscarf.com/uploa...11/11/20/pwg_high/20111120154746-36dd6bc1.jpg


----------



## cotonblanc

First post here! I am very envious of those who managed to own any of these petit H items.

I found this fuschia pink piece on Yahoo Auctions Japan! Lovely.


----------



## Lutz

Ms CHAN Hoi Wan wearing petit h necklace, Hong Kong, 6 October 2012.






Credit: Next Magazine


----------



## Lutz

Only one more week before Petit h leaves Hong Kong:  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/happily-surrounded-by-h-751621-33.html#post23064183.

Mme Pascale Mussard with the local project manager, Hong Kong architect Mr. Gary Chang:






Removable writing porcelain tags with Mme's hand-writing.  Yes, in Chinese!  




































Chair made of torn Le Monde scraps and barenia strips:
















Credit: Next Magazine


----------



## fashionistaO

*Lutz*

Intresting the porcelain tags, are they erasable/reusable


----------



## Lutz

fashionistaO said:


> *Lutz*
> 
> Intresting the porcelain tags, are they erasable/reusable


 
Yes, if we use removable paint pens or markers.


----------



## Lutz

wadabeep said:


> I was lucky enough to snag the same porcelain tag in the picture  Hard to resist something so... persuasive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Congratz, *wadabeep*, on getting the tag with Mme Mussard's writing.


----------



## fashionistaO

That's a keeper - beaucoup congrats 



wadabeep said:


> I was lucky enough to snag the same porcelain tag in the picture  Hard to resist something so... persuasive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Lovehermes89

Is petit H available in all US stores? Would love to get one!


----------



## Halothane

Just went there and it is amazing!


----------



## TrueLoVe

I am always amazed at what the (petit h) Hermès designers come up with. Spectacular! Dear all, thanks for sharing


----------



## oddinary

miacillan said:


> Finally got it!!!! OMG!  I am in Cloud 9!!!  This is the "regret" that I didn't buy during the 1st day of the petit h pre-launch....totally regret not buying and when I finally decided to buy, all gone already!!!
> 
> Anyway, my SA called me yesterday that 4 pieces just arrived from Paris (yes ONLY 4).....so I literally flew to Galleria Hermes to see them!!!
> 
> This is called a "Textile Accessory" by Hermes ("Accessoire Modulable" in French). It is made of a leather collar and a piece of Hermes silk is attached to the collar. This accessory can be worn in 3 ways - as a scarf/tie hanging freely on your chest, as a hood over your head, or as a mini-stole to cover your arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This particular piece is with a Kaki colour leather collar with matte gold button, and the silk scarf attached is the "Fleurs d'Indiennes" print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA said each piece is unique so nobody will have exactly the same one.  Yesterday, they received 4 pieces from Paris, 2 pieces went to me, and the other 2 (in orange and in dark blue) gone already!
> 
> Super duper love this that I bought another colour! LOL!  This 2nd one is black chèvre with black&white silk.  *Anyone knows what print this silk is?  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy!



This is absolutely stunning! I love the one with the khaki collar so much! Certainly one of the most unique and practical pieces of Petit H. Happy that you found it!


----------



## pursenality

grace2kelly said:


> It is coming next year. Scheduled already.


 
Yes and I am so looking forward to it .


----------



## pursenality

Lovehermes89 said:


> Is petit H available in all US stores? Would love to get one!


 
There was a petit H exhibition held in NYC some time back. All petit H items can only be purchased during the exhibition though.


----------



## audreylita

pursenality said:


> There was a petit H exhibition held in NYC some time back. All petit H items can only be purchased during the exhibition though.



When the show was in NY, a few petit H items popped up briefly on the H website.


----------



## lanit

I just received this amazing Petite H pendant all the way from the far east via  generous H angel(s). Crystal pendant on barenia cord. This is number three H pendant, but my first crystal one. It makes a lovely tinkling sound at times like a windchime ( but only occassionally). Now I am cousins with *Lutz* and little sis to *Plumtree*. More photos on Scarf of the Day Thread.


----------



## lulilu

lanit said:


> I just received this amazing Petite H pendant all the way from the far east via  generous H angel(s). Crystal pendant on barenia cord. This is number three H pendant, but my first crystal one. It makes a lovely tinkling sound at times like a windchime ( but only occassionally). Now I am cousins with *Lutz* and little sis to *Plumtree*. More photos on Scarf of the Day Thread.



Lanit, how lucky you are -- the pendant looks very cool  on you!!!!


----------



## plumtree

congratulations *Lanit*! As *lulilu* says, this looks so cool on you! Lovely!


----------



## lanit

Thanks *lulilu* and *plumtree*. I could not be more delighted. Hope to see more Petite H some time in our area.


----------



## Jadeite

i like how simple the petit H items are, lanit you are blessed by the H-angels!


----------



## Lutz

lanit said:


> I just received this amazing Petite H pendant all the way from the far east via generous H angel(s). Crystal pendant on barenia cord. This is number three H pendant, but my first crystal one. It makes a lovely tinkling sound at times like a windchime ( but only occassionally). Now I am cousins with *Lutz* and little sis to *Plumtree*. More photos on Scarf of the Day Thread.


 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lanit

Jadeite said:


> i like how simple the petit H items are, lanit you are blessed by the H-angels!



Thank you *Jadeite *and* Lutz *- I am indeed! I also love the modern, minimalist designs. They are versatile for either casual or dressy occasions.


----------



## hello! hello!

Some pretty pictures from hermes.tumblr.com


----------



## lulilu

Just fabulous stuff!  I wish my store had some!


----------



## lanette23

Petit h ''Bracelet bride en soie gm'' that I bought yesterday at Hermes Brussels store...


----------



## lanette23

Some Petit h items that are available at Hermes Belgium online store...


----------



## Jessica O

LVuittonLuvr said:


> The pieces are absolutely adorable!



Agree


----------



## my peko

lanette23 said:
			
		

> Petit h ''Bracelet bride en soie gm'' that I bought yesterday at Hermes Brussels store...



Thanks Lanette23!


----------



## my peko

Petit h at Brussels


----------



## Lutz

lanette23 said:


> Petit h ''Bracelet bride en soie gm'' that I bought yesterday at Hermes Brussels store.
> 
> Some Petit h items that are available at Hermes Belgium online store...





my peko said:


> Petit h at Brussels



Thank you dear ladies for bringing us the development of petit H in Brussels.


----------



## peggioka

Thanks for sharing!  I visited the Brussels store this summer and was really impressed by the huge exhibition space at the back where they are having petit H now ...  



my peko said:


> Petit h at Brussels


----------



## audreylita

I never posted a picture but did pick up a gem in NY last year.  It's a black new libris scarf with black leather around all the edges and two sets of leather belt loops so you can wear it as a vest / cape in two different configurations.  So far I've only worn it as a scarf and the leather detail gives it very cool interest.


----------



## lilneko69

audreylita said:


> I never posted a picture but did pick up a gem in NY last year.  It's a black new libris scarf with black leather around all the edges and two sets of leather belt loops so you can wear it as a vest / cape in two different configurations.  So far I've only worn it as a scarf and the leather detail gives it very cool interest.



I would love to see mod pics when you have time, especially how the belt loops are used. Very cool find!


----------



## lanit

Petit H is being offered again in France so I would love to see any new items being brought home by tpfers.

Here's my pendant again and soon I will have a new item to share due to a generous H angel who returned from France with it.


----------



## etoile de mer

my peko said:


> Petit h at Brussels



I'm so late in seeing these, *my peko*, thanks so much for posting! I especially love the 'petit h' horn necklaces!


----------



## etoile de mer

lanit said:


> Petit H is being offered again in France so I would love to see any new items being brought home by tpfers.
> 
> Here's my pendant again and soon I will have a new item to share due to a generous H angel who returned from France with it.



Love your pendant, *lanit*, and I can't wait to see your new treasure!


----------



## Luvbolide

hello! hello! said:


> Some pretty pictures from hermes.tumblr.com





Wow, what fun this stuff is - I would love several of the stools in different colors!!  Thanks for sharing the pix.


----------



## etoile de mer

Luvbolide said:


> Wow, what fun this stuff is - I would love several of the stools in different colors!!  Thanks for sharing the pix.



I know, I wish I could easily browse, to purchase some of these 'Petit h' pieces! So fun! 

Sending many thanks to all who have posted photos!


----------



## crazyforhermes

lanit said:


> Petit H is being offered again in France so I would love to see any new items being brought home by tpfers.
> 
> Here's my pendant again and soon I will have a new item to share due to a generous H angel who returned from France with it.



I had  regrets not to get this one when it came out  so when I saw it had been reissued , this time it came home with me


----------



## Millicat




----------



## thyme

Millicat said:


> .



cute!


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

Millicat said:


>



You found your bracelets. Well done. They are very pretty.


----------



## Anfang

Millicat said:


>


Toooop ! They're very cute, and well paired !


----------



## lanit

crazyforhermes said:


> I had  regrets not to get this one when it came out  so when I saw it had been reissued , this time it came home with me



Would love to see a photo of yours *crazyforhermes* - congrats on your second wind of petit  H!



chincac said:


> cute!



IT with *chincac, millicat *- thanks for sharing your summery silk bracelets!


----------



## mattking2000

For any ladies/gentlemen in Singapore,  Petit H will be headed to Singapore 26 July - 11 August at Liat Towers.  That's all the intel I've received so far =)


----------



## crazyforhermes

lanit said:


> Would love to see a photo of yours *crazyforhermes* - congrats on your second wind of petit  H!
> 
> It's exactly the same as yours ! They also has a larger size but the silver part was oval
> and to me didn't look as nice as the rectangular one .


----------



## ferrip

Does anyone know if there is a schedule of petite H?! I am dying to know when it is coming to the Northeastern US again =)


----------



## eaudorangeverte

OMG I want this lamp!


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, me too!  That lamp is awesome.  It looks. . . squishy!


----------



## audreylita

eaudorangeverte said:


> OMG I want this lamp!



Wow!!!


----------



## lanit

I really think this thread needs to go to the Clubhouse... there should be more Petit H products to come!

Here are two little terrier charms to accompany me and pup on our excursions to Farmers Market and the beach. Little ones go gaga over these guys. 

Thanks to wonderful H angels who  brought them from Paris recently. Only two doggies, but colors are double sided to make 4: orange/etain clemence and blue/soufre epsom (GM and PM) Super charmin' charms!


----------



## lanit

closeup:


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> closeup:



lanit, I am in love!  These are the sweetest charms! Thanks for sharing your joy with us!


----------



## Ladybaga

Millicat said:


>



Millicat, Your bracelets are amazing! I love the designs and colors of these! They look great on your wrist!


----------



## lanit

Best charm of all for you *LadyB*: the pup IRL.


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> Best charm of all for you *LadyB*: the pup IRL.



Precious. Truly, Precious! I wish I could be there to let your baby give me a big hug and kiss! :doggie: Thank you for the puppy love!
Wanted to add that the ExL gavroche in pink/orange looks so good with your pup's hair coloring. Or is it fur? Perfect match!


----------



## Millicat

Ladybaga said:


> Millicat, Your bracelets are amazing! I love the designs and colors of these! They look great on your wrist!



Thank you, Ladybaga  
I hope you enjoyed your trip and are settled back in now


----------



## BritAbroad

lanit said:


> I really think this thread needs to go to the Clubhouse... there should be more Petit H products to come!
> 
> Here are two little terrier charms to accompany me and pup on our excursions to Farmers Market and the beach. Little ones go gaga over these guys.
> 
> Thanks to wonderful H angels who  brought them from Paris recently. Only two doggies, but colors are double sided to make 4: orange/etain clemence and blue/soufre epsom (GM and PM) Super charmin' charms!



These are _adorable!_ Soufre just pops!


----------



## Anfang

lanit said:


> I really think this thread needs to go to the Clubhouse... there should be more Petit H products to come!
> 
> Here are two little terrier charms to accompany me and pup on our excursions to Farmers Market and the beach. Little ones go gaga over these guys.
> 
> Thanks to wonderful H angels who  brought them from Paris recently. Only two doggies, but colors are double sided to make 4: orange/etain clemence and blue/soufre epsom (GM and PM) Super charmin' charms!


*lanit* !! your horses are so cute ! But I finally would go for your doggie !


----------



## Anfang

Anfang said:


> *lanit* !! your horses are so cute ! But I finally would go for your doggie !


*lanit*, sorry, I'm not drunk at 9 this morning, I swear, just my bad eyes, really have to make a call to my optician !  I mean your TERRIERS, for sure, and not your horses !


----------



## papertiger

lanit said:


> I really think this thread needs to go to the Clubhouse... there should be more Petit H products to come!
> 
> Here are two little terrier charms to accompany me and pup on our excursions to Farmers Market and the beach. Little ones go gaga over these guys.
> 
> Thanks to wonderful H angels who  brought them from Paris recently. Only two doggies, but colors are double sided to make 4: orange/etain clemence and blue/soufre epsom (GM and PM) Super charmin' charms!



These are adorable *lanit *



lanit said:


> Best charm of all for you *LadyB*: the pup IRL.



...but this is def the _most_ adorable


----------



## bagidiotic

lanit said:


> Best charm of all for you *LadyB*: the pup IRL.



Omg this is so cute n sweet


----------



## lanit

BritAbroad said:


> These are _adorable!_ Soufre just pops!





Anfang said:


> *lanit*, sorry, I'm not drunk at 9 this morning, I swear, just my bad eyes, really have to make a call to my optician !  I mean your TERRIERS, for sure, and not your horses !





papertiger said:


> These are adorable *lanit *
> 
> ...but this is def the _most_ adorable





bagidiotic said:


> Omg this is so cute n sweet



Thanks *BritAbroad. Anfang* , *PT *and *bagidiotic*. Enjoying my Petit H, and i hope the pup doesn't think they are his toys...!


----------



## TankerToad

My petit H plane!


----------



## Anfang

TankerToad said:


> My petit H plane!


I LOVE this one, so unusual !


----------



## juliet827

TankerToad said:


> My petit H plane!



Love this too- like bright little leather cookie cutter cookies, these charms. So whimsical. I've never seen them in my boutique.


----------



## Anfang

juliet827 said:


> Love this too- like bright little leather cookie cutter cookies, these charms. So whimsical. I've never seen them in my boutique.


I saw a green wanabee crocodile in Sèvres, I'll say no more !


----------



## juliet827

Anfang said:


> I saw a green wanabee crocodile in Sèvres, I'll say no more !



I have a feeling it found a good home!


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> My petit H plane!



TT!!! Lovin' your petit H plane!!! It's zoooooming magnificently across that gorgeous orange sky! (You are representing two of my favorite colors, and together, they are marvelous!)


----------



## Ladybaga

Anfang said:


> I saw a green wanabee crocodile in Sèvres, I'll say no more !



Show and tell time, Anfang! You had me at "Green" and "Crocodile."


----------



## Ladybaga

Millicat said:


> Thank you, Ladybaga
> I hope you enjoyed your trip and are settled back in now



Thank you Millicat! It's great to be back among my H loving tpf friends!


----------



## lanit

TankerToad said:


> My petit H plane!


 *TT *- this one is perfect for you and your business! The perfect size and color too. Happy H Flying!


----------



## Anfang

juliet827 said:


> I have a feeling it found a good home!


Not yet... I have to save for the AW coming... But I'm pretty sure I'll fall for this one ! TOO cute !


----------



## Anfang

Ladybaga said:


> Show and tell time, Anfang! You had me at "Green" and "Crocodile."


Well *Ladybaga*, it's a shape of crocodile made out green clemence, with saddle nails snaps figuring eyes, I'm  afraid I'll fall for it ! In this case, make sure I'll post a pic !


----------



## plumtree

My seriously beautiful crocodile sleeves a dear friend helped me bring back from Petit H Sevres.

Indigo (I think) croc on one side and violet chevre on the other.

I'm so envious of the tPFers here in Singapore (where Petit H will be at the end of this month). I hear that there are limited ed Petit H chopstick holders, tea sets etc.  Please do report back when you go!!


----------



## cotonblanc

I heard for Singapore that there will be limited edition money packets (hong bao) for petit h! Can't wait to see it soon!


----------



## Anfang

plumtree said:


> My seriously beautiful crocodile sleeves a dear friend helped me bring back from Petit H Sevres.
> 
> Indigo (I think) croc on one side and violet chevre on the other.
> 
> I'm so envious of the tPFers here in Singapore (where Petit H will be at the end of this month). I hear that there are limited ed Petit H chopstick holders, tea sets etc.  Please do report back when you go!!


*Plumtree*, they are ASTOUNDING !!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

plumtree said:


> My seriously beautiful crocodile sleeves a dear friend helped me bring back from Petit H Sevres.
> 
> Indigo (I think) croc on one side and violet chevre on the other.
> 
> I'm so envious of the tPFers here in Singapore (where Petit H will be at the end of this month). I hear that there are limited ed Petit H chopstick holders, tea sets etc.  Please do report back when you go!!



I love these!!  Enjoy them!!


----------



## lanit

plumtree said:


> My seriously beautiful crocodile sleeves a dear friend helped me bring back from Petit H Sevres.
> 
> Indigo (I think) croc on one side and violet chevre on the other.
> 
> I'm so envious of the tPFers here in Singapore (where Petit H will be at the end of this month). I hear that there are limited ed Petit H chopstick holders, tea sets etc.  Please do report back when you go!!


*Plumtree* - your cuffs are astounding. Congrats!


----------



## rocket06

Has petit H started in Singapore?  Would love to see the goodies they have.... pic, anyone?


----------



## birkinette

rocket06 said:


> Has petit H started in Singapore?  Would love to see the goodies they have.... pic, anyone?



Petit H starts 26th July in Singapore.  Preview is today.


----------



## rocket06

birkinette said:


> Petit H starts 26th July in Singapore.  Preview is today.



Thanks, birkinette. Preview is probably for vip only.... but I should make a trip this weekend and check out what's available for walk in... thanks!


----------



## Miss Al

rocket06 said:


> Thanks, birkinette. Preview is probably for vip only.... but I should make a trip this weekend and check out what's available for walk in... thanks!


 
I received an invite from H Singapore... I cant wait to go to H Liat Towers!


----------



## birkinette

Here are some photos from Petit H Singapore - cocktail reception.  Canapes from 2 am dessert


----------



## birkinette

I'm sorry i didn't get many photos of the Petit H items.  There were very many enthusiastic shoppers and the atmosphere was crazy.


----------



## birkinette

The furniture items are all sold.... with the exception of the black panda


----------



## birkinette

rocket06 said:


> Thanks, birkinette. Preview is probably for vip only.... but I should make a trip this weekend and check out what's available for walk in... thanks!



I was informed that new items would be available daily.


----------



## cherrycola

There are some pics from Bagaholicboy's preview: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150327685739949.1073741910.32809759948&type=1


----------



## Miss Al

There are some furniture items, chop sticks, leather sleeves/cuffs and silk shopping bags + silk bracelets left at petit h. I was too busy shopping that I forgot to take any pictures...


----------



## Miss Al

birkinette said:


> The furniture items are all sold.... with the exception of the black panda


 
All these 3 items are still available.


----------



## birkinette

didn't see this item posted on the thread, thought i'll share - leather ring


----------



## Celia_Hish

lanit said:


> closeup:



OMG, the charms are so adorable....too bad it was all sold out during the preview as i only managed to go as walk-in....sigh!!

Don't mind asking, how much you pay for the bag charm?


----------



## Celia_Hish

TankerToad said:


> My petit H plane!



This is also cute and lovely, wish i can grab this lovely bag charm but it was all sold out...sigh:cry::cry:


----------



## Celia_Hish

Millicat said:


>



Love love the bracelet...so nice on you!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Millicat said:


>



Love love the bracelet...so nice on you!


----------



## TankerToad

Thanks 
I think petit H is still touring Asia- hope you can find a little something for yourself from the collection &#128156;


----------



## Anfang

TankerToad said:


> Thanks
> I think petit H is still touring Asia- hope you can find a little something for yourself from the collection &#128156;


Oooh, I already told that, but I'm not afraid repeating, I LOVE this plane, a jewel


----------



## se7en_november

Was told Petit H will be coming to London this Nov


----------



## pp249

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## pp249

Will get it from Europe then


----------



## hananiki

Hi there! Here are some store and window pictures of the Petit H event at Singapore Liat Towers. I love the red 'reverse birkin' felt bag (my term) in the window! It is the last day for Petit H in Singapore today. And I think they got some good replenishments including fabric necklaces and bangles. And yes.... The giant Panda is still waiting for its owner.  The giant Panda reminded me of the LV Panda made of bags I saw in Shanghai last month. Both are so fun! Overall I think that the Singapore Petit H is still pretty well stocked. There are still bags, scarves, necklaces available despite it being the last few days of the event. I remember visiting HK's event previously on its last week and it was pretty much all sold out!


----------



## hananiki

hananiki said:


> Hi there! Here are some store and window pictures of the Petit H event at Singapore Liat Towers. I love the red 'reverse birkin' felt bag (my term) in the window! It is the last day for Petit H in Singapore today. And I think they got some good replenishments including fabric necklaces and bangles. And yes.... The giant Panda is still waiting for its owner.  The giant Panda reminded me of the LV Panda made of bags I saw in Shanghai last month. Both are so fun! Overall I think that the Singapore Petit H is still pretty well stocked. There are still bags, scarves, necklaces available despite it being the last few days of the event. I remember visiting HK's event previously on its last week and it was pretty much all sold out!



Not sure why the photos didn't load.... Here they are again! 

View attachment 2290721
View attachment 2290722
View attachment 2290723
View attachment 2290724
View attachment 2290725
View attachment 2290726
View attachment 2290727


----------



## hananiki

hananiki said:


> Not sure why the photos didn't load.... Here they are are again!
> 
> Guess I have to do the pictures one by one.....


----------



## hananiki




----------



## hananiki




----------



## hananiki




----------



## hananiki




----------



## hananiki




----------



## hananiki




----------



## hananiki

And that is all! Enjoy!


----------



## Anfang

hananiki said:


> And that is all! Enjoy!


Woooooow !!! Thank you so much for taking time to share this !!!


----------



## hananiki

Anfang said:


> Woooooow !!! Thank you so much for taking time to share this !!!



Hee hee pleasure is all mine!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sigh!! Will be in Singapore in 2 days. Anyone know where petit h is headed now?


----------



## goodies333

http://www.selectism.com/2013/06/07/hermes-petit-h-store-in-paris/

workshop in Paris


----------



## goodies333

http://nandcstories.com/magazine-en/petit-h-a-chic-upcycling-by-hermes/

showcase of curiosities at 17 rue de Sèvres &#8211; 75006 Paris


----------



## ilovenicebags

Picked this up at rue de sevres. I love the tag that comes with the purchases and the colors in the necklace.


----------



## ilovenicebags

I also used the tag that comes with petit h purchases like some of the other members here have on their birkins.


----------



## lanit

ilovenicebags said:


> Picked this up at rue de sevres. I love the tag that comes with the purchases and the colors in the necklace.


What a happy petit H necklace - and I love how you incorporated the tag onto your clochette


----------



## Anfang

ilovenicebags said:


> Picked this up at rue de sevres. I love the tag that comes with the purchases and the colors in the necklace.



This is si delightful I could eat it!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

lanit said:


> What a happy petit H necklace - and I love how you incorporated the tag onto your clochette


 
Thanks!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Anfang said:


> This is si delightful I could eat it!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## taeyeon

ilovenicebags said:


> I also used the tag that comes with petit h purchases like some of the other members here have on their birkins.


 
Sooo lovely!!!!


----------



## asdfghjkl123




----------



## asdfghjkl123

Confetti as a bag charm!


----------



## hkfashion

Goergeous


----------



## wigglytuff

anyone know when petit h will be in NYC? i tried to check the website but i think there is a problem with my mac.


----------



## ferrip

I would love love love to know as well! 



wigglytuff said:


> anyone know when petit h will be in NYC? i tried to check the website but i think there is a problem with my mac.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Newsflash! Petite H is coming to London Bond Street boutique in Nov! The store will be completely transformed to make space for those amazing creations. There will be a VIP launch party (moi invited ) so I hope to see some TPF-ers there too!


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Newsflash! Petite H is coming to London Bond Street boutique in Nov! The store will be completely transformed to make space for those amazing creations. There will be a VIP launch party (moi invited ) so I hope to see some TPF-ers there too!


Bravo you !!! Hope you'll see a lot of beautiful things! artyhat:


----------



## Ms Birkin

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Newsflash! Petite H is coming to London Bond Street boutique in Nov! The store will be completely transformed to make space for those amazing creations. There will be a VIP launch party (moi invited ) so I hope to see some TPF-ers there too!



Have you received your invite or just a verbal one?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ms Birkin said:


> Have you received your invite or just a verbal one?


 
Verbal. The actual invite hasn't been sent yet I don't think.


----------



## Ms Birkin

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Verbal. The actual invite hasn't been sent yet I don't think.



Thanks, My SM told me awhile ago about this and said I would be receiving an invite but I haven't heard anything yet. They don't usually issue invites until a couple of weeks before do they?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ms Birkin said:


> Thanks, My SM told me awhile ago about this and said I would be receiving an invite but I haven't heard anything yet. They don't usually issue invites until a couple of weeks before do they?


 
Sometimes the invites to events don't arrive until week before! I had that once and booked something else on the same day. Hopefully they will come through soon!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Newsflash! Petite H is coming to London Bond Street boutique in Nov! The store will be completely transformed to make space for those amazing creations. There will be a VIP launch party (moi invited ) so I hope to see some TPF-ers there too!



Lucky you! Wish I had plans to be in London. Looking forward to seeing your goodies!


----------



## ferrip

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Newsflash! Petite H is coming to London Bond Street boutique in Nov! The store will be completely transformed to make space for those amazing creations. There will be a VIP launch party (moi invited ) so I hope to see some TPF-ers there too!



Oooo! Congrats! I hope it's fabulous and fun and you find tons of things that make your heart sing!


----------



## Kiddi

So nice!!!


----------



## jula

parkandcube


----------



## jula

_cont_. parkandcube


----------



## jula

_cont_ parkandcube


----------



## jula

parkandcube


----------



## Millicat

How i'd love to go and have a root-around that workshop !


----------



## Love Of My Life

THANKS so very much for posting & sharing these pics..

The stool was fabulous..


----------



## jula

*Petit h at Hermès: Don't throw anything away!*

Like me, you probably have a box of scrap materials lying around somewhere - patches of lace, a nice length of grosgrain ribbon, buttons and any other bits and bobs that in true "Mum" fashion, might become useful one day - she thinks wistfully.  Sadly in my case, that box has become a cabinet stuffed full of such paraphernalia.  I've long given up on any of it becoming actually "useful".   Then again, my scraps are far and away from the scraps that Pascale Mussard, creative director of Hermès' upcycled line Petit h, has been squirrelling away over the years.  Mussard is the great-great-great-granddaughter of the humble saddlemaker Thierry Hermès, and has long been a part of the Hermès establishment as the business has always been kept within the family.  Mussard has worked as headed up fabric buying for women's ready to wear, advertising and public relations, visual merchandising before becoming co-artistic director in the noughts alongside Pierre-Alexis Dumas.  Then in 2010, Petit h was born as a way of alleviating the amount of waste materials that Hermès produces, and it became Mussard's calling.   

Speaking with Mussard at the Petit h atelier in Pantin, on the outskirts of Paris, her eyes literally light up when asked to talk about her love of Petit h.  In many ways, it's an unorthodox initiative.  Sustainability isn't an issue that many houses have directly addressed with many still choosing to destroy defected or surplus goods.   

More important than sustainability though for Mussard is the word "care" or more specifically, "to take care".  Petit h, is not a sanctimonious green initiative but rather, a unique metier that continues in Hermès' tradition of upholding values of supreme craftsmanship, unquestionable quality and longevity.  

Mussard comes from a generation where postwar thriftiness was ingrained in her and whilst running around the then-small ateliers of Hermès, she was also taught to respect the materials and craftsmen at hand.  "Make, do and mend" and "Waste Not, Want Not" although English in origin, were phrases that Mussard was more than familiar with as she grew up inventing recipes out of leftovers, taking part in school plays wearing off cut leather costumes (imagine a donkey costume made out of beautiful Hermès grey leather!) and wrapping up Christmas presents beautifully out of found materials (even if the contents weren't as illustrious).  

As she progressed through her different roles at Hermès, thriftiness never left her.  Mussard kept fabrics when she was working in ready to wear, hiding them away in a secret room.  She instilled little changes such as issuing leather badge holders for work ID cards, instead of the crap plastic ones.  She'd set up tables for bored children to play with scrap leather in Hermès stores, whilst their parents shopped. 

And so it is that Petit h was born in 2010, giving Mussard a role that she feels is truly hers.  She describes herself as naturally shy and withdrawn but somehow Petit h has given her a confidence and a tenacity - something to fight for and defy against the powers that be.  Initially setting up Petit h proved to be something of a challenge.  "Why?" was what every one in the company said at the time.  Petit h is not a vanity project but an atelier in its own right that is part of the business.      

She fondly remembers her uncle Jean-Louis Dumas telling her that Hermès was like a beautiful garden.  "Be careful not to trample all over the flowerbeds," he would say.  The analogy goes that icons like the Birkin and the Kelly were the tall towering trees and then you had the smaller shrubs like Petit h, which would grow out, spreading their way around the garden.  Petit h is therefore a coming together of minds, relying on the expertise of craftsmen from all of Hermès verticals in order to create the objects. 

If visiting Hermès' silk scarf atelier in Lyon taught me anything, it's that any slight defects are absolutely not tolerated.  What ends up in Petit h's atelier may be more than acceptable to the naked eye but to Hermès, anything less than perfection isn't going to be sold.  So scuffed leathers and exotic skins, scratched Birkin and Kelly bags and mis-printed silk scarves are dealt with in a creative and innovative way.  Petit h feels more like a laboratory than a strict atelier where everyone has their designated roles.  Designers are playing around with ideas, toying with possibilities, hence why Mussard is in her element in this space and describes it as a "dream". 

Mussard's team of six designers are asked to be treasure hunters, to see a material in its best light.  She invites her team to work backwards, looking at the materials first in the atelier's "Alibaba's Cave" stuffed with swathes of leather, reams of cashmere, boxes of hardware, zippers and other accoutrements and piles of signature silks, and then coming up with ideas.  As objects are created in very limited quantities, there's little room for error (it would be ironic to waste the "waste materials" you were trying to get rid of in the first place).  Mussard doesn't necessarily set a theme or a brief other than everything needs to be a functional object.  "We are not an art gallery," she asserts.  She doesn't want to delve into the idea of creating ready to wear or shoes either, being respectful of what Christopher Lemaire and Pierre Hardy do for the brand.  Instead, Petit h is more like a cabinet of curiosities that uses the best of the Hermès' savoir faire. 

Only Hermès craftsmen would know how to dismantle a defected Birkin bag and give it a new lease of life (in this particular instance, the bag's scratched sides would be removed and replaced with the bulge of a felt hat to create a completely new Birkin-hat hybrid).  Only they would know that Saint-Louis crystal vases have the ability to be chopped up and turned into a lamp shade.  The masses of surplus and damaged silk and leathers that come in have even more ingenious afterlives.  The idea isn't that the defects and damage is reused but that Hermès cuts those parts away and repurposes the rest so that all Petit h products are still in their eyes, perfect. 

Londoners will get a chance to experience Petit h firsthand as the Bond Street store will be taken over by all things Petit h from the 20th November, with what promises to be a stunning display, designed by Studio Toogood.  It's worth saying that as Hermès price points go, Petit h objects such as a silk bracelet, a coffee cup holder or a necklace won't break the bank.  Plus, it will be worth nourishing the mind and the eye with the quirkier side of Hermès.  The "Don't throw it away, there's a use for it!" motto may be a grown-up sensibility but at the heart of it, Petit h is intrinsically playful.  To "Remake, Renovate, Reinvent and Re-enchant" (just some of the re- words Petit h uses), you have to suspend logic at times.  Mussard's Petit h journey certainly seems to be turning back the age clock, if her smile and vivacity are anything to go by.  
stylebubble.co.uk


----------



## jula

_cont_. stylebubble.co.uk

A croc leather coffe cup holder that was designed to resemble both a saddal and an apron when folded, as reminders of Hermès' heritage


----------



## jula

_cont._


----------



## jula

_cont_. 

Pic 1 and 2: A leather covered dog shaped newspaper stand
Pic 5: Saint-Louis crystal vase turned into a lamp with a leather bound cord


----------



## Anfang

Thank you for sharing this, *jula*, and for all the job you do here, day after day :urock:!


----------



## hsiaomee

Thank you for sharing this! I can't wait to see the exhibition next week.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Petit H is now available on the UK website!


----------



## charmesh

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Petit H is now available on the UK website!


Listed under what? I want to see if it has made it to the US


----------



## asdfghjkl123

charmesh said:


> Listed under what? I want to see if it has made it to the US



Listed under Petit H, where the 'Surprise' tab would be. It will only pop up online when it is in that respective country. Since Petit H is currently exhibiting at Bond Street, it is available for order on the UK website.


----------



## alecmargaret

Here are some pics I took from new bond street on Monday which I also posted at the other threads too


----------



## alecmargaret




----------



## MYH

jula said:


> _cont_.
> 
> Pic 1 and 2: A leather covered dog shaped newspaper stand
> Pic 5: Saint-Louis crystal vase turned into a lamp with a leather bound cord


Thanks so much for these pictures!  I'm so glad I don't live in London or else I would run down to the store and bad things would happen to my bank account.  I would want the felt bag with leather cutouts of the birkin (very humorous), the leather dog sculpture, and a pinwheel.


----------



## bagidiotic

Beautiful pictures
Thanks for the good effort sharing


----------



## Halothane

Here we go...


----------



## fightthesunrise

Wow. These pictures are beautiful. It's times like these I wish I still lived in London. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## hsiaomee

Halothane said:


> Here we go...



Wow... ... You very lucky girl! Please do share with us what you got from Petit H.


----------



## Halothane

hsiaomee said:


> Wow... ... You very lucky girl! Please do share with us what you got from Petit H.



What a pity that I think this year the design is not as good as past few years.. Anyway they are on the way to my home from London. Shall arrive in a few days.


----------



## Halothane

Spy photo of yesterday in petit h.


----------



## ayurazzz

Halothane said:


> Spy photo of yesterday in petit h.




Oh I love those! So adorable, unfortunately the website purchases don't ship out of Europe.


----------



## Anfang

Halothane said:


> Spy photo of yesterday in petit h.


Silk boules de Noël! So cute!


----------



## Halothane

ayurazzz said:


> Oh I love those! So adorable, unfortunately the website purchases don't ship out of Europe.



So true unless u get a residential address in Europe.


----------



## Halothane

Anfang said:


> Silk boules de Noël! So cute!


Yes. I bought around 20 sets. I have never seen them before, can't resist them at all.


----------



## Goldfox

Halothane said:


> Yes. I bought around 20 sets. I have never seen them before, can't resist them at all.



Oh my!  Gives me the idea of getting a set for each of the 12 days of Christmas, so I can colour-coordinate my outfits with our tree!

:rockettes:


----------



## Halothane

So blessed to get this dustbag free in petit h!!! Never scored an orange one as it extincts when I was in secondary school.


----------



## jula

disneyrollergirl.net


----------



## jula

one more


----------



## Anfang

Halothane said:


> So blessed to get this dustbag free in petit h!!! Never scored an orange one as it extincts when I was in secondary school.


Oh my, *Halothane*, you were in secondary school at that time!  Makes me feel sooo old! Actually I still have a lot of these orange dustbags! But I'm a H customer since the last century, should I say the last millenium! 



jula said:


> one more


*jula*, thank you once more for this fantastic pics !!!


----------



## cvw1004

I went last week, loved seeing all the items but especially loved the display of items from the H Museum - you can totally see how they are referenced in the scarf designs - fascinating. Of course I couldn't leave without a souvenir so got some decorations - realised afterwards that I have the exact scarf that they are made from!


----------



## Kendall BC

I love those pleated necklaces! Sooo cute...!


----------



## JeanGranger

jula said:


> one more



The tissues holder are cute. I want one.
Do you know if they have these in Australia?


----------



## ChanelAddict143

Halothane said:


> Spy photo of yesterday in petit h.


Love those!


----------



## papertiger

cvw1004 said:


> I went last week, loved seeing all the items but especially loved the display of items from the H Museum - you can totally see how they are referenced in the scarf designs - fascinating. Of course I couldn't leave without a souvenir so got some decorations - realised afterwards that I have the exact scarf that they are made from!



That's great, only someone with quite a impressive, sizeable collection would realise _after_ they got them home 

I thought the actual slaughter-house lighting was a bit grim or though rather appropriate for ironic take on Santa's leather grotto  . I bought a pretty piece too which I have hidden from myself with a few other things until 25 of this month :xtree:

I have a huge amount of respect for H, for turning all their left over its and seconds and transforming them into awe inspiring things. Petit H is def recycling at it's best.


----------



## cvw1004

I think it's a good thing they do with little h and is an example to us all to reuse and re-purpose and to be generally more thoughtful & creative with our resources. (am getting off my soapbox now) &#128521;


----------



## CathayC

jula said:


> one more


 
These Christmas baubles are very cute! Thanks for posting pics.
May I ask if they are available in paris stores please? or only in UK?


----------



## CathayC

Halothane said:


> Spy photo of yesterday in petit h.


 
Congrats on your purchases!:xtree:
May I also ask did you find these baubles in UK store please? Not paris right? Are they still available?
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## periogirl28

CathayC said:


> Congrats on your purchases!:xtree:
> 
> May I also ask did you find these baubles in UK store please? Not paris right? Are they still available?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.





There is petit h in the Sevres store in Paris but at the moment Bond street carries some limited edition items created specially for this event.


----------



## Halothane

CathayC said:


> Congrats on your purchases!:xtree:
> May I also ask did you find these baubles in UK store please? Not paris right? Are they still available?
> Thanks a lot in advance.



They are from petit h and is only available in bond street store of London


----------



## papertiger

CathayC said:


> Congrats on your purchases!:xtree:
> May I also ask did you find these baubles in UK store please? Not *paris right*? Are they still available?
> Thanks a lot in advance.





periogirl28 said:


> There is *petit h in the Sevres store in Paris* but at the moment Bond street carries some limited edition items created specially for this event.


----------



## periogirl28

Here are my Christmas baubles on my dresser. I decided they weren't going on the tree!


----------



## periogirl28

More photos


----------



## periogirl28

...


----------



## periogirl28

Last one


----------



## Anfang

periogirl28 said:


> More photos


So charming !!!!


----------



## ChanelAddict143

periogirl28 said:


> Here are my Christmas baubles on my dresser. I decided they weren't going on the tree!






periogirl28 said:


> More photos






periogirl28 said:


> ...






periogirl28 said:


> Last one



These are so cute!!


----------



## CathayC

periogirl28 said:


> More photos


 
Thanks for your pictures! They are so cute


----------



## CathayC

Halothane said:


> They are from petit h and is only available in bond street store of London


 


papertiger said:


>


 
*Halothane*, *Papertiger*,
Thanks alot for the info. My sis will be in paris very soon, so glad that I can ask her to get a few sets for me


----------



## Halothane

CathayC said:


> *Halothane*, *Papertiger*,
> Thanks alot for the info. My sis will be in paris very soon, so glad that I can ask her to get a few sets for me



I was in Paris petit h but didn't see them at all.


----------



## periogirl28

I also got quite a few bag charms but am going to share this with you. Amethyst matte alligator stool.


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> I also got quite a few bag charms but am going to share this with you. Amethyst matte alligator stool.


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


>



Dear Papertiger


----------



## Anfang

periogirl28 said:


> I also got quite a few bag charms but am going to share this with you. Amethyst matte alligator stool.


Wooooow!!! A stunner!!!


----------



## ChanelAddict143

periogirl28 said:


> I also got quite a few bag charms but am going to share this with you. Amethyst matte alligator stool.



Wow! Love this!


----------



## surfers

periogirl28 said:


> More photos



Nice! I saw these in London.


----------



## BalLVLover

periogirl28 said:


> I also got quite a few bag charms but am going to share this with you. Amethyst matte alligator stool.




Love &#128525;


----------



## CathayC

periogirl28 said:


> I also got quite a few bag charms but am going to share this with you. Amethyst matte alligator stool.


 
*Periogirl28*,
Nice color! Really love amethyst.



Halothane said:


> I was in Paris petit h but didn't see them at all.


 
*Halothane*,
Oh I see. Thank you for your clarification.  She will spend 2 days in London and will stop by there. :okay:


----------



## papertiger

CathayC said:


> *Halothane*,
> Oh I see. Thank you for your clarification.  She will spend 2 days in London and will stop by there. :okay:



Just in case anyone else needs info

Petit H is _only_ available in London until Dec 7

It *IS available* from the Sevre store for longer with a dedicated retail space and they have a much bigger selection

Hermes, 17 Rue de Sèvres, 75006 Paris


----------



## CathayC

papertiger said:


> Just in case anyone else needs info
> 
> Petit H is _only_ available in London until Dec 7
> 
> It *IS available* from the Sevre store for longer with a dedicated retail space and they have a much bigger selection
> 
> Hermes, 17 Rue de Sèvres, 75006 Paris


 
Thank you so much for your kind help. Have already called the stores to make sure. Just in time


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> I also got quite a few bag charms but am going to share this with you. Amethyst matte alligator stool.


Be still my heart.
Did you get this?
It is so sharp and special and dreamy. 
wowowow


----------



## periogirl28

TankerToad said:


> Be still my heart.
> Did you get this?
> It is so sharp and special and dreamy.
> wowowow



Yes I did get it. I looked for it at a previous petit h event but it was sold out and this Amethyst was delivered just that morning to Bond St.


----------



## etoile de mer

Sending many thanks to all those who have posted on this thread, I love seeing these petit h items! 




periogirl28 said:


> Here are my Christmas baubles on my dresser. I decided they weren't going on the tree!





periogirl28 said:


> More photos





periogirl28 said:


> ...




Love your ornaments *periogirl28*, and such a charming way to display them!  




periogirl28 said:


> I also got quite a few bag charms but am going to share this with you. Amethyst matte alligator stool.




 Your amethyst stool is gorgeous!  Thanks for posing!


----------



## GenieBottle26

periogirl28 said:


> I also got quite a few bag charms but am going to share this with you. Amethyst matte alligator stool.


This is absolutely gorgeous!!  I would be terrified to sit on it!


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you, Etoile, Geniebottle and TT! I do enjoy all the effort of posting and eye candy contributed by our fellow Tpfers, you all included and thought I would share my little pieces.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> I also got quite a few bag charms but am going to share this with you. Amethyst matte alligator stool.



WOW!! beautiful ..


----------



## bostonbirkin

Anyone buy the skeleton bag or see it at the Petit H boutique??
I am so interested in finding this piece as it caught my eye. My SA is trying to call London, but I doubt H will allow him to ship it to the USA.


----------



## MYH

periogirl28 said:


> I also got quite a few bag charms but am going to share this with you. Amethyst matte alligator stool.


Be still my heart


----------



## Anfang

bostonbirkin said:


> Anyone buy the skeleton bag or see it at the Petit H boutique??
> I am so interested in finding this piece as it caught my eye. My SA is trying to call London, but I doubt H will allow him to ship it to the USA.


Skeleton bag??? Have you some pics??


----------



## surfers

bostonbirkin said:


> Anyone buy the skeleton bag or see it at the Petit H boutique??
> I am so interested in finding this piece as it caught my eye. My SA is trying to call London, but I doubt H will allow him to ship it to the USA.



I bought a small Mykronos Skeleton Bag for my DW when I was at the London Boutique.


----------



## Anfang

surfers said:


> I bought a small Mykronos Skeleton Bag for my DW when I was at the London Boutique.




Would you mind sharing a pic?? &#128522;


----------



## surfers

Anfang said:


> Would you mind sharing a pic?? &#128522;



As requested.


----------



## etoile de mer

surfers said:


> As requested.



Gorgeous colors, and I love the graphic quality of this! What fun, thanks for posting!


----------



## surfers

etoile de mer said:


> Gorgeous colors, and I love the graphic quality of this! What fun, thanks for posting!



Thanks etoile de mer.

We couldn't get a B in London. The skeleton bag with B leather cut out seems to be our consolation.


----------



## etoile de mer

surfers said:


> Thanks etoile de mer.
> 
> We couldn't get a B in London. The skeleton bag with B leather cut out seems to be our consolation.



Yes,* surfers*, a wonderful consolation prize!


----------



## Anfang

surfers said:


> As requested.




Thank you so much, sweetheart! I love it!!!&#128525;


----------



## dokboki

surfers said:


> As requested.




Waaaaaaawww!!! What a head turner! And the color combo on it is insane!


----------



## surfers

Anfang said:


> Thank you so much, sweetheart! I love it!!!&#128525;





dokboki said:


> Waaaaaaawww!!! What a head turner! And the color combo on it is insane!



My DW also loves the color combo.


----------



## bostonbirkin

surfers said:


> I bought a small Mykronos Skeleton Bag for my DW when I was at the London Boutique.



Did you get the sense that Hermes produced only a small number of these bags?
I am hoping my SM can get me one. Could you post a pic?


----------



## surfers

bostonbirkin said:


> Did you get the sense that Hermes produced only a small number of these bags?
> I am hoping my SM can get me one. Could you post a pic?



I didn't see much skeleton bags in the boutique. There was one green one that was sold during the private sale a day earlier. After I bought the blue one, they sold the last grey one they had in the store on the same day. They did have other bags available for sales during the Petit H roadshow. I saw one really nice horse hair leather bag and it was even more costly than the calf leather B or K.


----------



## ladysarah

I got a few of the ornaments as presents - I thought with a dab of lavender oil they could be used as wardrobe anti moth sachets. Very expensive ones....


----------



## bostonbirkin

surfers said:


> I didn't see much skeleton bags in the boutique. There was one green one that was sold during the private sale a day earlier. After I bought the blue one, they sold the last grey one they had in the store on the same day. They did have other bags available for sales during the Petit H roadshow. I saw one really nice horse hair leather bag and it was even more costly than the calf leather B or K.



My Local Hermes did their best to get me one 'shipped' and it was a no go.
Congratulations to you for getting one. Hopefully Petit H will come to the East Coast and I can snag one


----------



## thyme

I was told by H SA in London that next stop is LA.


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> I got a few of the ornaments as presents - I thought with a dab of lavender oil they could be used as wardrobe anti moth sachets. Very expensive ones....



That sounds like a great idea 

I also bought a few sets for gifts. Actually I'm so glad I found these coz I'm sure my family are so sick of ties, scarves, gloves and socks and fragrance


----------



## surfers

bostonbirkin said:


> My Local Hermes did their best to get me one 'shipped' and it was a no go.
> Congratulations to you for getting one. Hopefully Petit H will come to the East Coast and I can snag one



Thanks bostonbirkin. 
I am sure Petit H will make its way to the East Coast in due time and you will be able to get the skeleton bag.


----------



## Halothane

I saw the skeleton in sevre for sale. Has been there for a few days.


----------



## Senbei

chincac said:


> I was told by H SA in London that next stop is LA.



I wonder when?? 
I have always wanted to see Petit H items in person.


----------



## Maedi

papertiger said:


> That sounds like a great idea
> 
> I also bought a few sets for gifts. Actually I'm so glad I found these coz I'm sure my family are so sick of ties, scarves, gloves and socks and fragrance



I would NEVER tire of these gifts, Papertiger


----------



## Meta

surfers said:


> As requested.



Ah ha! We were in the store at the same time, since I was there when the bag was sold.  Gorgeous blue! 

Here's my little loot...


----------



## surfers

weN84 said:


> Ah ha! We were in the store at the same time, since I was there when the bag was sold.  Gorgeous blue!
> 
> Here's my little loot...



Oh really? What a coincidence! We just happened to pass by the boutique while we were on our way to visit the museum. You have some really nice loots yourself too.


----------



## Halothane

O. Maybe you came across my brother. He was wearing his pilot uniform after arrival and was on a hurry to get them for me!


----------



## Halothane

Some more to share.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Merry Christmas!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Halothane said:


> Here we go...



WOW!


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

periogirl28 said:


> I also got quite a few bag charms but am going to share this with you. Amethyst matte alligator stool.



Wow!!! Beautiful. Could I ask how much it was? 
I should have gone to the event earlier. When I went most of the things were already sold!!


----------



## Anfang

weN84 said:


> Ah ha! We were in the store at the same time, since I was there when the bag was sold.  Gorgeous blue!
> 
> Here's my little loot...


Congrats for your loot, *weN, *this is adorable! 



Halothane said:


> Some more to share.





asdfghjkl123 said:


> Merry Christmas!


Tooooo cute!


----------



## Halothane

My patterns are similar to yours&#65281; so glad&#12290; i m orderijg more now


----------



## periogirl28

Mme CLMdeF said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful. Could I ask how much it was?
> I should have gone to the event earlier. When I went most of the things were already sold!!



I will PM you. It's probably available for order at the Sevres store in Paris and you can enquire about shipping.


----------



## papertiger

Maedi said:


> I would NEVER tire of these gifts, Papertiger



Welcome to my family *Maedi*


----------



## papertiger

Did anyone besides me get a Limited Edition (100) beautiful print with their opening day invitation? 

I think H must have got me mixed-up with a VVIP somewhere, NOT that I'm complaining. If everyone got one then yippee, but just wondering if there's a disgruntled H-fan sitting on top of a mountain of croc Himalaya Birkins wondering where there fabulous picture is :wondering


----------



## Meta

surfers said:


> Oh really? What a coincidence! We just happened to pass by the boutique while we were on our way to visit the museum. You have some really nice loots yourself too.






Anfang said:


> Congrats for your loot, *weN, *this is adorable!



 





Halothane said:


> Some more to share.


Love the pinwheel charm! Sadly I didn't see any while I was there. May I ask if this is from Sevres or London? 



papertiger said:


> Did anyone besides me get a Limited Edition (100) beautiful print with their opening day invitation?
> 
> I think H must have got me mixed-up with a VVIP somewhere, NOT that I'm complaining. If everyone got one then yippee, but just wondering if there's a disgruntled H-fan sitting on top of a mountain of croc Himalaya Birkins wondering where there fabulous picture is :wondering


Lucky you!  I most certainly didn't.


----------



## Halothane

weN84 said:


> Love the pinwheel charm! Sadly I didn't see any while I was there. May I ask if this is from Sevres or London?
> 
> 
> Lucky you!  I most certainly didn't.



It is from London!


----------



## Meta

Halothane said:


> It is from London!



Oh, guess I missed out then.


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> Did anyone besides me get a Limited Edition (100) beautiful print with their opening day invitation?
> 
> I think H must have got me mixed-up with a VVIP somewhere, NOT that I'm complaining. If everyone got one then yippee, but just wondering if there's a disgruntled H-fan sitting on top of a mountain of croc Himalaya Birkins wondering where there fabulous picture is :wondering



Oh, please share a photo!


----------



## rosebud_7

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Merry Christmas!



Love the ornaments!!


----------



## papertiger

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, please share a photo!



Absolutely. Just gonna have it mounted and framed


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> Absolutely. Just gonna have it mounted and framed



Yay, look forward to seeing it!


----------



## periogirl28

Me too!


----------



## ghoztz

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Merry Christmas!


I need theses for my tree immediately!!!


----------



## afsweet

I bought a set of the silk ornaments from Sevres as well! I loved them and they were like 150 euros or something like that. 

They had some other beautiful ornaments (black and white printed ceramic). I fell in love with the leather horse that acts as a necklace holder- anyone know what I'm talking about? I should have taken a picture. Price is 5500 euros. So cute!


----------



## arlv8500

stephc005 said:


> I bought a set of the silk ornaments from Sevres as well! I loved them and they were like 150 euros or something like that.
> 
> They had some other beautiful ornaments (black and white printed ceramic). I fell in love with the leather horse that acts as a necklace holder- anyone know what I'm talking about? I should have taken a picture. Price is 5500 euros. So cute!



Yes Steph! I saw the horse in London. My friend thought it would be perfect as decoration for a baby's room, this was of course before the SA told us its real purpose.


----------



## Celia_Hish

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Merry Christmas!



Awww...that's adorable, lovely charms


----------



## Halothane

It is one of mine


----------



## afsweet

arlv8500 said:


> Yes Steph! I saw the horse in London. My friend thought it would be perfect as decoration for a baby's room, this was of course before the SA told us its real purpose.



I thought it was just decorative too! I'd totally use it for decoration in my house. But for that price I'll buy a bag!


----------



## Halothane

I can't believe my luck....
I got the exact one as was shown in the homepage!!!!


----------



## Halothane

This one!


----------



## surfers

Halothane said:


> This one!



Wow, you are very lucky. Each piece is supposed to be unique right?


----------



## Halothane

surfers said:


> Wow, you are very lucky. Each piece is supposed to be unique right?


My SA said so. I got 3 of them which appeared in h.com


----------



## surfers

Halothane said:


> My SA said so. I got 3 of them which appeared in h.com



That's what I was told as well when I was in London.


----------



## arlv8500

stephc005 said:


> I thought it was just decorative too! I'd totally use it for decoration in my house. But for that price I'll buy a bag!



Hahahha those were my exact words...


----------



## cyberc9

Hi! I would like to see if I could see Petit H in Paris recently, I love that silky bracelets and little charms v. much and my friend is going to Paris.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anfang

cyberc9 said:


> Hi! I would like to see if I could see Petit H in Paris recently, I love that silky bracelets and little charms v. much and my friend is going to Paris.  Thanks in advance.


You can find Petit h at Sèvres only, *cyberc9 
*


----------



## citybabe

So cute!!


----------



## cyberc9

Anfang said:


> You can find Petit h at Sèvres only, *cyberc9
> *




O! Thanks a lot!


----------



## cyberc9

Also, anyone knows the price on this?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 scarf bracelet?


----------



## Anfang

cyberc9 said:


> Also, anyone knows the price on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2443182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scarf bracelet?


Cannot remember exactly, but these should be around 120


----------



## cyberc9

Thank u!


----------



## papertiger

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, please share a photo!





etoile de mer said:


> Yay, look forward to seeing it!





periogirl28 said:


> Me too!



Here we go! Apologies for the mobile phone camera pics :shame:


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Here we go! Apologies for the mobile phone camera pics :shame:



Very cool! Thank you for obliging.


----------



## boo1689

From London with Love ~ meet my little pooch ^_^


----------



## CathayC

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 2453357
> 
> 
> From London with Love ~ meet my little pooch ^_^




Oh so cute. Super nice pink birkin too. Is this bubblegum pink togo please?


----------



## boo1689

CathayC said:


> Oh so cute. Super nice pink birkin too. Is this bubblegum pink togo please?




Thank you  yes mine is the so called "bubble gum " pink b in Togo ~


----------



## periogirl28

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 2453357
> 
> 
> From London with Love ~ meet my little pooch ^_^



Love the bag! Hugs to the owner!


----------



## doves75

It took me 3 days to read from post#1 till the last one.. Loving all the pics and all the info. I wish I can buy the skeleton bag!! Do you know how much is this skeleton bag ?? TIA


----------



## baby_g

Not sure if anyone's posted this yet, but I heard from my SA there will be a petit h pop up at the Costa Mesa store this June. The first one in North America!


----------



## ferrip

baby_g said:


> Not sure if anyone's posted this yet, but I heard from my SA there will be a petit h pop up at the Costa Mesa store this June. The first one in North America!



NO WAY!!!! When!!!


----------



## LuvBirkin

doves75 said:


> It took me 3 days to read from post#1 till the last one.. Loving all the pics and all the info. I wish I can buy the skeleton bag!! Do you know how much is this skeleton bag ?? TIA




The skeleton bag is still available (as of earlier this month) at the Rue de Sèvres Hermes in Paris. It should be around 1,800 according to the intelligence from a friend.


----------



## LuvBirkin

Pendantif croc rond MM, in matte Indigo and Bleu Brighton Porosus


----------



## Anfang

LuvBirkin said:


> Pendantif croc rond MM, in matte Indigo and Bleu Brighton Porosus
> 
> View attachment 2546765


Great one !!! Congrats!


----------



## cotonblanc

LuvBirkin said:


> Pendantif croc rond MM, in matte Indigo and Bleu Brighton Porosus




Great! I would wear that too with a simple jumper and pants. Chic!


----------



## doves75

LuvBirkin said:


> The skeleton bag is still available (as of earlier this month) at the Rue de Sèvres Hermes in Paris. It should be around 1,800 according to the intelligence from a friend.




Thank you LuvBirkin. Your croc pendants are beautiful....thank you for sharing the pics )


----------



## baby_g

ferrip said:


> NO WAY!!!! When!!!



In June, but I'm not sure how accurate her info is! Maybe another SCP shopper can chirp in?


----------



## cyberc9

LuvBirkin said:


> Pendantif croc rond MM, in matte Indigo and Bleu Brighton Porosus
> 
> View attachment 2546765




Cute&#65281;


----------



## graycat5

baby_g said:


> In June, but I'm not sure how accurate her info is! Maybe another SCP shopper can chirp in?




Yes, it's true.  It will be June, but no date yet...


----------



## DA Club

graycat5 said:


> Yes, it's true.  It will be June, but no date yet...





baby_g said:


> In June, but I'm not sure how accurate her info is! Maybe another SCP shopper can chirp in?





baby_g said:


> Not sure if anyone's posted this yet, but I heard from my SA there will be a petit h pop up at the Costa Mesa store this June. The first one in North America!





ferrip said:


> NO WAY!!!! When!!!



Official date is in! June 12th! They're closing the store the entire day for a private event. I'm so impressed that small little SCP got this event over Beverly Hills! Guests will be invited for one hour blocks to view the items and speak with the Petit H folks starting at 10am. Also the store just got the list of all the Petit H items that will be featured and for sale. They're taking pre-orders now and I was able to score one! Will do a reveal after June 12th.

By the way, not sure if this has been posted but these videos are super cool about Petit H.

http://m.lesailes.hermes.com/grid/index.html?country=us&lang=en&directlink=petith


----------



## pretty99

Saw an Petit H picotin lock mm in RdS paris shop, Gris Perle Clemence body with Croc handle......it's for a whopping Euro 11200....no wonder its on the shelf...........


----------



## J Apasanun

I &#10084;&#65039;Petit h


----------



## Miss Al

J Apasanun said:


> I &#10084;&#65039;Petit h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2603377



Wow the silk bracelets look very nice when stacked. Too bad I only bought one at petit H.


----------



## cyberc9

J Apasanun said:


> I &#10084;&#65039;Petit h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2603377




Wow&#65281; it's really cute!


----------



## DA Club

Nice article about Petit H in Wall Street Journal yesterday, can't wait to go to SCP to see the items!

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles...0001424052702304652804579574680527015894.html


----------



## crazyforhermes

DA Club said:


> Nice article about Petit H in Wall Street Journal yesterday, can't wait to go to SCP to see the items!
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles...0001424052702304652804579574680527015894.html



Very nice article indeed , thank you for posting !


----------



## kevintheking

Does any one know how to get an petit h item shipped to NYC from the ca store? I'm trying to figure out a solution come June. In the past small leather goods were shipped to my homestore  even though the no leather shipping rule

If you have a good relationship at your homestore do you think a transfer is possible for petit h?


----------



## baby_g

SCP Petit H update! I was very fortunate to receive an invitation to the Petit H event in the mail, which came with these three pieces! I'm guessing these are the limited edition cut out shapes for this event. Has anyone else received different shapes?


----------



## arabesques

baby_g said:


> SCP Petit H update! I was very fortunate to receive an invitation to the Petit H event in the mail, which came with these three pieces! I'm guessing these are the limited edition cut out shapes for this event. Has anyone else received different shapes?
> 
> View attachment 2644527



Such a fabulous invitation!  Please do keep us informed about what's at the exhibition.  I love petit h and would love to discover a piece or two.


----------



## papertiger

baby_g said:


> SCP Petit H update! I was very fortunate to receive an invitation to the Petit H event in the mail, which came with these three pieces! I'm guessing these are the limited edition cut out shapes for this event. Has anyone else received different shapes?
> 
> View attachment 2644527



I had an umbrella, a dog and a teapot. I also got a LE print that I framed. I think the shapes are supposed to be in-keeping with where the event is held.


----------



## Daisu

I got the same shapes for the SCP invite  just different colors


----------



## baby_g

arabesques said:


> Such a fabulous invitation!  Please do keep us informed about what's at the exhibition.  I love petit h and would love to discover a piece or two.



Will do! Hopefully I'll be able to sneak a shot here and there! And bring home some goodies!


----------



## looking4kelly

baby_g said:


> SCP Petit H update! I was very fortunate to receive an invitation to the Petit H event in the mail, which came with these three pieces! I'm guessing these are the limited edition cut out shapes for this event. Has anyone else received different shapes?
> 
> View attachment 2644527


gorgeous! Wow, I so would love one or all of these!!! Keep them safe and enjoy, such a lucky opportunity!


----------



## Vitamina H

J Apasanun said:


> I &#10084;&#65039;Petit h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2603377



Your collection is amazing! I love all the colors! What a fun look!



baby_g said:


> SCP Petit H update! I was very fortunate to receive an invitation to the Petit H event in the mail, which came with these three pieces! I'm guessing these are the limited edition cut out shapes for this event. Has anyone else received different shapes?
> 
> View attachment 2644527



I love your invite pieces! How special to be invited to a Petite H event. Enjoy and tell the rest of us all about it!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

baby_g said:


> SCP Petit H update! I was very fortunate to receive an invitation to the Petit H event in the mail, which came with these three pieces! I'm guessing these are the limited edition cut out shapes for this event. Has anyone else received different shapes?
> 
> View attachment 2644527



How beautiful! Looking forward to pictures from the event! -squeal-


----------



## sfshopgirl

Some pics for you ladies. Not sure if we were allowed to take pics...


----------



## Daisu

Petit h purchases from this morning


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Daisu said:


> Petit h purchases from this morning
> 
> View attachment 2650060
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650061



I love everything!!  May we have the details, please??  Especially the one with the Birkin pieces.  Thanks!


----------



## Daisu

Sure! The three on the bottom left are luggage tags, the one above those is a dark blue passport holder with leather on the front and felt on the back side. One of the Petit h artisans actually helped me with that and she said it can also be used to hold two phones and that's why she designed it for personally 

Then there are the three charms: the squirrel, horse, and elephant. They said we're limited to 3 of each type of thing so that's why I got three charms and three luggage tags. The thing next to the squirrel is a purse holder/hanger thing. That was also a really cool experience because one of the designers also talked to us about it and showed us the museum piece that inspired it 

The bag is a tote. They had two different sizes for the horizontal style and I got the larger size. It's leather that has cutouts and it's put on either felt or canvas. I chose the canvas version since it seemed more durable to me. They also had several vertical-style totes in medium and large sizes. They had several different color combinations of each style.

It was pretty hectic in the store so we didn't pick up some of the larger items we preordered but the event will go on til 6/29 so there's plenty of time, and they said they'd add small items every day so they don't run out of things right away.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DA Club

Here's some other pics from today! I agree with post above, very hectic in the store but cool to meet some of the Petit H people from Paris. I got the stool and the blue skeleton bag on the left.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Daisu said:


> Sure! The three on the bottom left are luggage tags, the one above those is a dark blue passport holder with leather on the front and felt on the back side. One of the Petit h artisans actually helped me with that and she said it can also be used to hold two phones and that's why she designed it for personally
> 
> Then there are the three charms: the squirrel, horse, and elephant. They said we're limited to 3 of each type of thing so that's why I got three charms and three luggage tags. The thing next to the squirrel is a purse holder/hanger thing. That was also a really cool experience because one of the designers also talked to us about it and showed us the museum piece that inspired it
> 
> The bag is a tote. They had two different sizes for the horizontal style and I got the larger size. It's leather that has cutouts and it's put on either felt or canvas. I chose the canvas version since it seemed more durable to me. They also had several vertical-style totes in medium and large sizes. They had several different color combinations of each style.
> 
> It was pretty hectic in the store so we didn't pick up some of the larger items we preordered but the event will go on til 6/29 so there's plenty of time, and they said they'd add small items every day so they don't run out of things right away.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you!!


----------



## madisonmamaw

Dear all lovelies,

petit H is online =) available of purchase!!

M


----------



## surfers

Daisu said:


> Petit h purchases from this morning
> 
> View attachment 2650060
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650061



Nice skeleton bag.


----------



## Onthego

Did you get anything? I am so tempted to get the cuff bracelet.




madisonmamaw said:


> Dear all lovelies,
> 
> petit H is online =) available of purchase!!
> 
> M


----------



## ilovenicebags

Does anyone if you buy the Petit H item off of h.com does it come wrapped with the little leather tags?


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone buy these? I love the thin silk bracelets someone posted earlier. 

Can anyone tell me how much they are? I really want one.


----------



## joanneminnie

DA Club said:


> Here's some other pics from today! I agree with post above, very hectic in the store but cool to meet some of the Petit H people from Paris. I got the stool and the blue skeleton bag on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650269
> View attachment 2650270




Love the totes!!!! Do you mind me asking how much they are?
Thanks!!


----------



## joanneminnie

Another silly question: are petit h items available in all H stores?


----------



## doves75

DA Club said:


> Here's some other pics from today! I agree with post above, very hectic in the store but cool to meet some of the Petit H people from Paris. I got the stool and the blue skeleton bag on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650269
> View attachment 2650270




The event was so much fun and Madame Pascale and her cousin, they are both so nice and friendly.

Btw, we are family DA Club!! I almost got the blue one but it's almost the same as my BDP Ghillies so I chose the Rouge H with dark blue. I'm not into green. 
Congrats!! Can't wait for your reveal of the big items you bought.


----------



## doves75

joanneminnie said:


> Another silly question: are petit h items available in all H stores?




Right now you can buy it at H SCP until the 29 I think and I heard online also for limited time. 
But you can always buy petit h at H Rue de Sevres. 

Hope this help.


----------



## joanneminnie

doves75 said:


> Right now you can buy it at H SCP until the 29 I think and I heard online also for limited time.
> But you can always buy petit h at H Rue de Sevres.
> 
> Hope this help.




Thank you doves75!


----------



## thestyl1st

I had so much fun at the Hermes Petit H event! Amazing. I really enjoyed the designs. Thinking about going back to see what's left.


----------



## doves75

thestyl1st said:


> I had so much fun at the Hermes Petit H event! Amazing. I really enjoyed the designs. Thinking about going back to see what's left.




I bet almost all people who went wants to come back again to see and buy some more &#128522;&#128522;  not me tho coz my wallet ran away from me yesterday after the event &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Daisu

surfers said:


> Nice skeleton bag.



Thanks, surfers!! 

I did end up going again today and getting a few more small items, along with a medium-sized version of the skeleton tote 

I don't know the pricing for the vertical styles but the horizontal ones were ~$2000 for the medium one and ~$2400 for the large one.


----------



## doves75

Daisu said:


> Thanks, surfers!!
> 
> I did end up going again today and getting a few more small items, along with a medium-sized version of the skeleton tote
> 
> I don't know the pricing for the vertical styles but the horizontal ones were ~$2000 for the medium one and ~$2400 for the large one.




Daisu...love your skeleton bag and all the charms, tag and the cover. 
Is your bag made of felt or canvas?
May I know if they put out any more /diff kind of charms? Was it busy? 
Thanks &#128522;&#10084;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## baby_g

Wow! Great paparazzi shots! I didn't dare sneak out my camera because it was so crowded with SA's and artisans from Paris! The pieces on display were amazing! I would definitely recommend paying a visit if you're in the LA/OC area. 

The South Coast Plaza/California limited edition petit h leather ornaments consisted of bears, dolphins, seahorses, and conchs. Along with regular Paris pieces such as elephants and horses. They also had squirrels and foxes, which I've never seen before.. Not sure if these are SCP LE pieces too? And at $160 a piece, these cost practically nothing relative to anything else in the store  I was one of the last to arrive, almost at closing time, so the color selection was extremely limited. Hopefully I'll be able to hop on over tomorrow morning and pick up some great colors like that RT squirrel up there!! 

The silk bracelets were $140 (again, practically nothing) for the single loop and $285 for the double. The silk necklace was $190, and came in a short version as well as a long version. As soon as I got home I regretted not picking up more pieces. In fact, I think I'll check in every other day! Will keep posting different animal ornaments as I get them!

Here is my mini haul... Loving the shrimps!


----------



## june17

baby_g said:


> Wow! Great paparazzi shots! I didn't dare sneak out my camera because it was so crowded with SA's and artisans from Paris! The pieces on display were amazing! I would definitely recommend paying a visit if you're in the LA/OC area.
> 
> The South Coast Plaza/California limited edition petit h leather ornaments consisted of bears, dolphins, seahorses, and conchs. Along with regular Paris pieces such as elephants and horses. They also had squirrels and foxes, which I've never seen before.. Not sure if these are SCP LE pieces too? And at $160 a piece, these cost practically nothing relative to anything else in the store  I was one of the last to arrive, almost at closing time, so the color selection was extremely limited. Hopefully I'll be able to hop on over tomorrow morning and pick up some great colors like that RT squirrel up there!!
> 
> The silk bracelets were $140 (again, practically nothing) for the single loop and $285 for the double. The silk necklace was $190, and came in a short version as well as a long version. As soon as I got home I regretted not picking up more pieces. In fact, I think I'll check in every other day! Will keep posting different animal ornaments as I get them!
> 
> Here is my mini haul... Loving the shrimps!
> 
> View attachment 2651252
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651253
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651254
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651255
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651259
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651260




Great haul! The silk bracelets are totally gorgeous! I wish they have petit h jn my part of the world.


----------



## peggioka

Hi everyone in OC, I am planning to drive to SCP tomorrow from West LA to see petit H exhibit, but my husband said that the President would be giving his speech at the UCI graduation.  Do you think the area of SCP would be affected by the event?  Thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie

baby_g said:


> Wow! Great paparazzi shots! I didn't dare sneak out my camera because it was so crowded with SA's and artisans from Paris! The pieces on display were amazing! I would definitely recommend paying a visit if you're in the LA/OC area.
> 
> The South Coast Plaza/California limited edition petit h leather ornaments consisted of bears, dolphins, seahorses, and conchs. Along with regular Paris pieces such as elephants and horses. They also had squirrels and foxes, which I've never seen before.. Not sure if these are SCP LE pieces too? And at $160 a piece, these cost practically nothing relative to anything else in the store  I was one of the last to arrive, almost at closing time, so the color selection was extremely limited. Hopefully I'll be able to hop on over tomorrow morning and pick up some great colors like that RT squirrel up there!!
> 
> The silk bracelets were $140 (again, practically nothing) for the single loop and $285 for the double. The silk necklace was $190, and came in a short version as well as a long version. As soon as I got home I regretted not picking up more pieces. In fact, I think I'll check in every other day! Will keep posting different animal ornaments as I get them!
> 
> Here is my mini haul... Loving the shrimps!
> 
> View attachment 2651252
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651253
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651254
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651255
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651259
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651260




Thank you for posting prices for the bracelets! I'm happy to know getting one single loop won't take away from my Evelyne fund.


----------



## baby_g

peggioka said:


> Hi everyone in OC, I am planning to drive to SCP tomorrow from West LA to see petit H exhibit, but my husband said that the President would be giving his speech at the UCI graduation.  Do you think the area of SCP would be affected by the event?  Thanks!



If I remember correctly, the ceremony is going to be held at the Angels Stadium in Anaheim (so avoid I-5 and 57). Coming from West LA, I'm guessing you'd be taking the 405, which should steer clear of the traffic... But you never know, with ***** in town google maps is always red all over!


----------



## Daisu

doves75 said:


> Daisu...love your skeleton bag and all the charms, tag and the cover.
> Is your bag made of felt or canvas?
> May I know if they put out any more /diff kind of charms? Was it busy?
> Thanks &#128522;&#10084;&#65039;&#128522;



Thank you, doves75!! 

The bags I chose were made out of canvas but they still had felt versions available too. For the canvas ones, there are ones that are a smoother, finer weave, and ones that were a little bigger weave too. Sorry that sounds a little confusing.... Hopefully you know what I mean! I think they have the different types of canvas on garden parties too.

They had squirrels, horses, elephants, bears, seahorses, dolphins, conches, and foxes, but when I went around lunchtime today, they were already out of the squirrels, horses, and elephants. My SA said they put out several charms of each type a day but if you want more selection, you should be there earlier for sure, but they should have fresh selections/stock of the charms every day. Most of the other items are much more limited in stock. It wasn't as crazy as yesterday but I think the weekend could get pretty busy, especially in the afternoon! Hope this helps!


----------



## peggioka

Thanks a lot!



baby_g said:


> If I remember correctly, the ceremony is going to be held at the Angels Stadium in Anaheim (so avoid I-5 and 57). Coming from West LA, I'm guessing you'd be taking the 405, which should steer clear of the traffic... But you never know, with ***** in town google maps is always red all over!


----------



## Daisu

Oh, I forgot to mention, the charms are different-colored on each side with different types of leather on each side as well


----------



## chipchip80

Daisu said:


> Petit h purchases from this morning
> 
> View attachment 2650060
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650061



Wow, love your purchases


----------



## Daisu

chipchip80 said:


> Wow, love your purchases



Thanks so much, chipchip80!


----------



## doves75

Daisu said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention, the charms are different-colored on each side with different types of leather on each side as well




I went back and I got the squirrel n the passport holder. This petit h obsession is going to cause a big problem. &#128522;&#128176;&#128522;


----------



## papertiger

baby_g said:


> Wow! Great paparazzi shots! I didn't dare sneak out my camera because it was so crowded with SA's and artisans from Paris! The pieces on display were amazing! I would definitely recommend paying a visit if you're in the LA/OC area.
> 
> The South Coast Plaza/California limited edition petit h leather ornaments consisted of bears, dolphins, seahorses, and conchs. Along with regular Paris pieces such as elephants and horses. They also had squirrels and foxes, which I've never seen before.. Not sure if these are SCP LE pieces too? And at $160 a piece, these cost practically nothing relative to anything else in the store  I was one of the last to arrive, almost at closing time, so the color selection was extremely limited. Hopefully I'll be able to hop on over tomorrow morning and pick up some great colors like that RT squirrel up there!!
> 
> The silk bracelets were $140 (again, practically nothing) for the single loop and $285 for the double. The silk necklace was $190, and came in a short version as well as a long version. As soon as I got home I regretted not picking up more pieces. In fact, I think I'll check in every other day! Will keep posting different animal ornaments as I get them!
> 
> Here is my mini haul... Loving the shrimps!
> 
> View attachment 2651252
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651253
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651254
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651255
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651259
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651260



Not only a fabulous haul but also lovely pictures, thank you for so much eye candy


----------



## Daisu

doves75 said:


> I went back and I got the squirrel n the passport holder. This petit h obsession is going to cause a big problem. &#128522;&#128176;&#128522;



Seriously, I need to stay away from the store... the petit h items are too tempting


----------



## asdfghjkl123

baby_g said:


> Wow! Great paparazzi shots! I didn't dare sneak out my camera because it was so crowded with SA's and artisans from Paris! The pieces on display were amazing! I would definitely recommend paying a visit if you're in the LA/OC area.
> 
> The South Coast Plaza/California limited edition petit h leather ornaments consisted of bears, dolphins, seahorses, and conchs. Along with regular Paris pieces such as elephants and horses. They also had squirrels and foxes, which I've never seen before.. Not sure if these are SCP LE pieces too? And at $160 a piece, these cost practically nothing relative to anything else in the store  I was one of the last to arrive, almost at closing time, so the color selection was extremely limited. Hopefully I'll be able to hop on over tomorrow morning and pick up some great colors like that RT squirrel up there!!
> 
> The silk bracelets were $140 (again, practically nothing) for the single loop and $285 for the double. The silk necklace was $190, and came in a short version as well as a long version. As soon as I got home I regretted not picking up more pieces. In fact, I think I'll check in every other day! Will keep posting different animal ornaments as I get them!
> 
> Here is my mini haul... Loving the shrimps!
> 
> View attachment 2651252
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651253
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651254
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651255
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651259
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651260



The blue double strand silk bracelet looks like it has a knot in the middle. A new design?


----------



## asdfghjkl123

ilovenicebags said:


> Does anyone if you buy the Petit H item off of h.com does it come wrapped with the little leather tags?



They did have it when I ordered off the UK website last year but they were the boring tiny diamond ones


----------



## DA Club

doves75 said:


> The event was so much fun and Madame Pascale and her cousin, they are both so nice and friendly.
> 
> Btw, we are family DA Club!! I almost got the blue one but it's almost the same as my BDP Ghillies so I chose the Rouge H with dark blue. I'm not into green.
> Congrats!! Can't wait for your reveal of the big items you bought.



Yeah! Congrats to you too! I still haven't opened my purchases but can't wait to use the tote for work!



joanneminnie said:


> Love the totes!!!! Do you mind me asking how much they are?
> Thanks!!



Thank you! The totes around around $2400, even the larger horizontal one was about $2400. I was joking with my SA that something's wrong with Hermes that they have trained our brain to think that a $2k bag is so affordable compared to their other bags!


----------



## DA Club

Daisu said:


> Seriously, I need to stay away from the store... the petit h items are too tempting



Ughh I feel the same way! I keep wanting to go back to the store cause these items are so cute and I say well they're one of a kind so I have to snatch up more!

Btw, in talking to some of the Paris people there, the next petit H event will be in the fall (October they think) in Taipei, Tawaiin at the Bellavitara store.


----------



## ilovenicebags

asdfghjkl123 said:


> They did have it when I ordered off the UK website last year but they were the boring tiny diamond ones



Ok great. Thanks!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Also FYI the silk cord bracelets are up on h.com this morning. These are a steal at $145, lol. Already ordered one!
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...t-silk-cord-27787.html?generic_color_1=ORANGE


----------



## tammywks

DA Club said:


> Ughh I feel the same way! I keep wanting to go back to the store cause these items are so cute and I say well they're one of a kind so I have to snatch up more!
> 
> Btw, in talking to some of the Paris people there, the next petit H event will be in the fall (October they think) in Taipei, Tawaiin at the Bellavitara store.


 
Thanks for the good news!!!


----------



## boo1689

Wonderful goodies and eye candies everyone !! Here is my contribution ^_^


----------



## doves75

boo1689 said:


> Wonderful goodies and eye candies everyone !! Here is my contribution ^_^
> 
> View attachment 2652010




Love your goodies boo1689!! I want a bear too but they only have 3 left and the color is too dark for me. I think we r twin on the conch. &#128077;&#10084;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## angelicakirk

awnnn the bear is so cute


----------



## kevintheking

surfers said:


> As requested.



Hello by smaller can you give me an idea of the dimensions? is it about 15 inches tall and 24 inches wide?


----------



## doves75

Daisu said:


> Seriously, I need to stay away from the store... the petit h items are too tempting




Hi Daisu...is your bag holder leather part is made from croc/alligator?


----------



## bakeacookie

The creative director showed me all the little things and it was amazing! I got two of the silk necklaces. I just may come back again for more. 

Everything was adorable and oh so creative. I can't believe what I saw. 

Thank you, everyone in the thread for sharing about this event. I'm so happy I didn't miss it.


----------



## excalibur

june17 said:


> Great haul! The silk bracelets are totally gorgeous! I wish they have petit h jn my part of the world.


Hello,
I'm wondering, is the shrimp also made of leather?
Great pieces!


----------



## doves75

excalibur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm wondering, is the shrimp also made of leather?
> 
> Great pieces!




Hi Excalibur, the shrimp is made from leather too. &#128522;


----------



## excalibur

doves75 said:


> Hi Excalibur, the shrimp is made from leather too. &#128522;


Thanks for the quick reply. Wow you can use the shrimp as a bag charm as well then!
Other than an elephant, squirrel, rabbit, leaf, horse, can you please tell me what they have? 
Thank you, and enjoy your petit h everybody!


----------



## doves75

excalibur said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Wow you can use the shrimp as a bag charm as well then!
> Other than an elephant, squirrel, rabbit, leaf, horse, can you please tell me what they have?
> Thank you, and enjoy your petit h everybody!




Yes you can but the other side is not lined with leather.

Other charms: California bear, sea horse, conch, fox, dolphin. That's all I know so far.


----------



## excalibur

Thank you very much for your info.





doves75 said:


> Yes you can but the other side is not lined with leather.
> 
> Other charms: California bear, sea horse, conch, fox, dolphin. That's all I know so far.


----------



## Daisu

doves75 said:


> Hi Daisu...is your bag holder leather part is made from croc/alligator?



Hi! No I got two non-croc ones. When I got my 2nd one yesterday, it was the last one and I believe they had 3 croc ones left.


----------



## doves75

Daisu said:


> Hi! No I got two non-croc ones. When I got my 2nd one yesterday, it was the last one and I believe they had 3 croc ones left.




I was wondering if the metal part will leave an indentation mark on the handle. What's your opinion, Daisu? 
I saw one on display but I don't really the color so I passed. But may be if they the color that I like &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Daisu

doves75 said:


> I was wondering if the metal part will leave an indentation mark on the handle. What's your opinion, Daisu?
> I saw one on display but I don't really the color so I passed. But may be if they the color that I like &#128513;&#128513;



Hmmm honestly I didn't really think about that, but I have a twilly around my Kelly's handle so I think it should be ok? I guess I will test it out on another bag first just in case, haha


----------



## buffalogal

ilovenicebags said:


> Also FYI the silk cord bracelets are up on h.com this morning. These are a steal at $145, lol. Already ordered one!
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...t-silk-cord-27787.html?generic_color_1=ORANGE


I just ordered one, too! DH is gonna be maaaaad! :giggles:


----------



## bakeacookie

Here's what I picked up at petit h. 

I'm definitely dropping by next weekend and getting another  

I loved all the ways he showed me to wear these two. Single Wrap bracelet, double wrap bracelet, short and long necklace. 

Definitely going to make bag charms with my little shrimpy and the petit h ribbon.


----------



## doves75

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2652438
> 
> Here's what I picked up at petit h.
> 
> I'm definitely dropping by next weekend and getting another
> 
> I loved all the ways he showed me to wear these two. Single Wrap bracelet, double wrap bracelet, short and long necklace.
> 
> Definitely going to make bag charms with my little shrimpy and the petit h ribbon.




Those silks bracelets and necklaces are so nice. Please share your creation using those cute shrimps and the ribbon. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## QuelleFromage

The silk cord bracelets are supposedly 9" long...anyone with a small wrist find them fitting? I want them but am concerned (5 1/2" wrist)....


----------



## boo1689

doves75 said:


> Love your goodies boo1689!! I want a bear too but they only have 3 left and the color is too dark for me. I think we r twin on the conch. &#128077;&#10084;&#65039;&#128077;




 H5 to conch twin!! hope you find a cute bear too~~~


----------



## joanneminnie

Just ordered 2 bracelet on H.com. Hope they come out with more and especially the bag holder


----------



## bakeacookie

I forgot to inquire yesterday but does anyone know how much the silk ornaments were?


----------



## boo1689

bakeacookie said:


> i forgot to inquire yesterday but does anyone know how much the silk ornaments were?




$60


----------



## bakeacookie

boo1689 said:


> $60




Oh dear. I definitely need one now to put on my bag. Thank you.

Eta: were the only shapes available circular?


----------



## mimi 123

I thought it is junk from the trash... oh well, love them all! And I am going back next week. 
My seafood dinner...
Lovely trio...
A poncho + scarf. It's an instant love. Especially it's easy to wear, not like the other wearable scarf items, so gorgeous on others, not me. Sigh! 
A plisse necklace. Please help to identify the design. Really want to know...:okay:


----------



## Tall1Grl

Ref Buffalogal..ditto for me too!! Trying to convince him of the shopping bag!


----------



## Kitty S.

mimi 123 said:


> I thought it is junk from the trash... oh well, love them all! And I am going back next week.
> My seafood dinner...
> Lovely trio...
> A poncho + scarf. It's an instant love. Especially it's easy to wear, not like the other wearable scarf items, so gorgeous on others, not me. Sigh!
> A plisse necklace. Please help to identify the design. Really want to know...:okay:




Love the look of the poncho+scarf! Hope one comes across my way &#128522;


----------



## bakeacookie

mimi 123 said:


> I thought it is junk from the trash... oh well, love them all! And I am going back next week.
> My seafood dinner...
> Lovely trio...
> A poncho + scarf. It's an instant love. Especially it's easy to wear, not like the other wearable scarf items, so gorgeous on others, not me. Sigh!
> A plisse necklace. Please help to identify the design. Really want to know...:okay:




How much was the poncho scarf? So pretty!


----------



## ilovenicebags

I know it's already posted in the web finds thread but the petit h shopping bags are available on h.com 
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/shopping-bag/configurable-product-petith-cabas-41034.html
They are lovely silk shopping bags.


----------



## mimi 123

bakeacookie said:


> How much was the poncho scarf? So pretty!


$940. Thanks!


----------



## TahoeBlue

mimi 123 said:


> I thought it is junk from the trash... oh well, love them all! And I am going back next week.
> My seafood dinner...
> Lovely trio...
> A poncho + scarf. It's an instant love. Especially it's easy to wear, not like the other wearable scarf items, so gorgeous on others, not me. Sigh!
> A plisse necklace. Please help to identify the design. Really want to know...:okay:


Could the plisse design be Reves d' Escargot?


----------



## bakeacookie

doves75 said:


> Those silks bracelets and necklaces are so nice. Please share your creation using those cute shrimps and the ribbon. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;




Nothing too fancy, but I made a star with the ribbon and kept the shrimp next to the cute saying on the ribbon. Looped the ribbon through a clip so I can move it from bag to bag easily.  




With the yellow shrimp, I want to make a pom pom with the ribbon instead of a star.  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

bakeacookie said:


> Nothing too fancy, but I made a star with the ribbon and kept the shrimp next to the cute saying on the ribbon. Looped the ribbon through a clip so I can move it from bag to bag easily.
> 
> View attachment 2653536
> 
> 
> With the yellow shrimp, I want to make a pom pom with the ribbon instead of a star.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



And now you have a bag charm. How cute!


----------



## doves75

bakeacookie said:


> Nothing too fancy, but I made a star with the ribbon and kept the shrimp next to the cute saying on the ribbon. Looped the ribbon through a clip so I can move it from bag to bag easily.
> 
> View attachment 2653536
> 
> 
> With the yellow shrimp, I want to make a pom pom with the ribbon instead of a star.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




What a good idea...love it. Where did you get the clasp? 
You are so creative, I want to see your other creation. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## bakeacookie

doves75 said:


> What a good idea...love it. Where did you get the clasp?
> You are so creative, I want to see your other creation. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;




Thank you! 

It's a clasp I got in the jewelry section at the craft store  I use it for all my keychains so they can be bag charms .


----------



## mimi 123

TahoeBlue said:


> Could the plisse design be Reves d' Escargot?



Thank you thank you! I believe so!


----------



## mimi 123

bakeacookie said:


> Nothing too fancy, but I made a star with the ribbon and kept the shrimp next to the cute saying on the ribbon. Looped the ribbon through a clip so I can move it from bag to bag easily.
> 
> View attachment 2653536
> 
> 
> With the yellow shrimp, I want to make a pom pom with the ribbon instead of a star.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



This is super cute! I am looking for ways to deal with my shrimps. This is cool.


----------



## scarfmischief1

mimi 123 said:


> I thought it is junk from the trash... oh well, love them all! And I am going back next week.
> My seafood dinner...
> Lovely trio...
> A poncho + scarf. It's an instant love. Especially it's easy to wear, not like the other wearable scarf items, so gorgeous on others, not me. Sigh!
> A plisse necklace. Please help to identify the design. Really want to know...:okay:





Mimi- I love your pleated necklace - please show us a pic of you wearing it!  The design is Reve d'escargot, for sure.


----------



## boo1689

I have gotten so many compliments today on the nklace ~ and a personal nod of approval from the amazing Madam Mussard !!


----------



## boo1689

Few more goodies to share other than the popular charms ~~


----------



## peggioka

That's very inspiring to me!  Thanks for sharing with us.  I got 2 shrimps today so I know what to do with them next ...








bakeacookie said:


> Nothing too fancy, but I made a star with the ribbon and kept the shrimp next to the cute saying on the ribbon. Looped the ribbon through a clip so I can move it from bag to bag easily.
> 
> View attachment 2653536
> 
> 
> With the yellow shrimp, I want to make a pom pom with the ribbon instead of a star.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## bakeacookie

peggioka said:


> That's very inspiring to me!  Thanks for sharing with us.  I got 2 shrimps today so I know what to do with them next ...




Do share yours when you are done!


----------



## doves75

boo1689 said:


> I have gotten so many compliments today on the nklace ~ and a personal nod of approval from the amazing Madam Mussard !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653701




Both of you look great even tho I can't see your face &#128522;&#128522; 
So Madam Mussard is still there? She is so nice. 
Love all your petit H goodies!! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## boo1689

doves75 said:


> Both of you look great even tho I can't see your face &#128522;&#128522;
> So Madam Mussard is still there? She is so nice.
> Love all your petit H goodies!! &#128077;&#128077;



  thank you dear~~
yes she was there today~ she told me she will be leaving shortly since podium is next week~ an amazing, wonderful, talented, classy lady indeed!


----------



## boo1689

bakeacookie said:


> Nothing too fancy, but I made a star with the ribbon and kept the shrimp next to the cute saying on the ribbon. Looped the ribbon through a clip so I can move it from bag to bag easily.
> 
> View attachment 2653536
> 
> 
> With the yellow shrimp, I want to make a pom pom with the ribbon instead of a star.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




so creative!!! thanks for sharing~~ congrats on your beautiful petit h goodies!


----------



## mimi 123

boo1689 said:


> Few more goodies to share other than the popular charms ~~
> View attachment 2653703



Love the ornaments! Is the bottom right hand side a purse? It's pretty cute, just do not know how to use it. 

Love your picture with Madam Mussard! What a precious memory!


----------



## boo1689

mimi 123 said:


> I thought it is junk from the trash... oh well, love them all! And I am going back next week.
> My seafood dinner...
> Lovely trio...
> A poncho + scarf. It's an instant love. Especially it's easy to wear, not like the other wearable scarf items, so gorgeous on others, not me. Sigh!
> A plisse necklace. Please help to identify the design. Really want to know...:okay:




 beautiful poncho+scarf~~ i was eyeing this as well !!  beautiful colors on the nklace dear!! Congrats~~~


----------



## boo1689

baby_g said:


> Wow! Great paparazzi shots! I didn't dare sneak out my camera because it was so crowded with SA's and artisans from Paris! The pieces on display were amazing! I would definitely recommend paying a visit if you're in the LA/OC area.
> 
> The South Coast Plaza/California limited edition petit h leather ornaments consisted of bears, dolphins, seahorses, and conchs. Along with regular Paris pieces such as elephants and horses. They also had squirrels and foxes, which I've never seen before.. Not sure if these are SCP LE pieces too? And at $160 a piece, these cost practically nothing relative to anything else in the store  I was one of the last to arrive, almost at closing time, so the color selection was extremely limited. Hopefully I'll be able to hop on over tomorrow morning and pick up some great colors like that RT squirrel up there!!
> 
> The silk bracelets were $140 (again, practically nothing) for the single loop and $285 for the double. The silk necklace was $190, and came in a short version as well as a long version. As soon as I got home I regretted not picking up more pieces. In fact, I think I'll check in every other day! Will keep posting different animal ornaments as I get them!
> 
> Here is my mini haul... Loving the shrimps!
> 
> View attachment 2651252
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651253
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651254
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651255
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651259
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651260


 lovely lovely goodies!!! we are cousins on the knot bracelet ~


----------



## boo1689

Daisu said:


> Petit h purchases from this morning
> 
> View attachment 2650060
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650061


 congrats!!! Fun Fun selections~~~ May I ask how wide your skeleton bag is??


----------



## boo1689

DA Club said:


> Here's some other pics from today! I agree with post above, very hectic in the store but cool to meet some of the Petit H people from Paris. I got the stool and the blue skeleton bag on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650269
> View attachment 2650270


 your blue skeleton bag is my favorite combo~~ the stool is so cute!! Congrats~~


----------



## boo1689

bakeacookie said:


> Oh dear. I definitely need one now to put on my bag. Thank you.
> 
> Eta: were the only shapes available circular?




only circular shape available this time ; i believe there were star shapes when London had the petit h exhibit ~


----------



## boo1689

mimi 123 said:


> Love the ornaments! Is the bottom right hand side a purse? It's pretty cute, just do not know how to use it.
> 
> Love your picture with Madam Mussard! What a precious memory!


thank you dear~~  

yes it's a little bag, i think it looks like a lantern or a  chinese tamale hahah~ Madam Mussard told me the bag is a copy of her grandmother's bag which her grandmother used to hide her cigarettes in because her grandfather hated cigarettes !!  She showed me the bag can be shoulder carried or just loop the silk handles around the wrist and it can be hand held~


----------



## cvw1004

boo1689 said:


> only circular shape available this time ; i believe there were star shapes when London had the petit h exhibit ~



We also had trees, they came in a set of three as Christmas decorations.


----------



## Daisu

boo1689 said:


> congrats!!! Fun Fun selections~~~ May I ask how wide your skeleton bag is??


Hi! My skeleton bag is ~20" wide and ~12" high.

Love your purchases, by the way! Now I'm thinking I need to get one of those ornaments too....


----------



## baby_g

bakeacookie said:


> Nothing too fancy, but I made a star with the ribbon and kept the shrimp next to the cute saying on the ribbon. Looped the ribbon through a clip so I can move it from bag to bag easily.
> 
> View attachment 2653536
> 
> 
> With the yellow shrimp, I want to make a pom pom with the ribbon instead of a star.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Fantastic idea! Please do show us when you're done!
Yes, we are bracelet cousins haha!

Here's an update on my mini collection...


----------



## looking4kelly

This has been the loveliest way to wind down and get ready to sleep. Everyone is so happy with their experience and the goodies look divine! Enjoy!
Just wondering if you can thread a birkin or Kelly strap with those gorgeous turtles and sea horses? X


----------



## victoria2014

baby_g said:


> Fantastic idea! Please do show us when you're done!
> Yes, we are bracelet cousins haha!
> 
> Here's an update on my mini collection...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653790
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653791
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653793


congratulations for all of these finds


----------



## bakeacookie

boo1689 said:


> so creative!!! thanks for sharing~~ congrats on your beautiful petit h goodies!


Thank you!



boo1689 said:


> only circular shape available this time ; i believe there were star shapes when London had the petit h exhibit ~


A star would've been awesome, but the silk patterns on the circles were absolutely gorgeous. Hopefully there will be one waiting for me this weekend. 



baby_g said:


> Fantastic idea! Please do show us when you're done!
> Yes, we are bracelet cousins haha!
> 
> Here's an update on my mini collection...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653790
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653791
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653793


Will do, and gorgeous collection! If I may, what do you use the leather animals for? 



mimi 123 said:


> This is super cute! I am looking for ways to deal with my shrimps. This is cool.


Do share how you display your shrimps too! The shrimp shape is such a fun one. 



boo1689 said:


> Few more goodies to share other than the popular charms ~~
> View attachment 2653703



All so cute!


----------



## mimi 123

baby_g said:


> Fantastic idea! Please do show us when you're done!
> Yes, we are bracelet cousins haha!
> 
> Here's an update on my mini collection...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653790
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653791
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653793



Oh my, I have to go back again this week! Love those animals!!!


----------



## Onthego

Ladies do these cute bracelets fit big, small, or just right. Well considering I am a 5 3/4 inch wrist size. So if the bracelet doesn't work maybe the necklaces will be on H.com. Maybe I should call to see if they will be available. Does anyone have any intel?
Also if anyone has the shopping bag can you post modeling pics. Just to see. Pretty please.




QuelleFromage said:


> The silk cord bracelets are supposedly 9" long...anyone with a small wrist find them fitting? I want them but am concerned (5 1/2" wrist)....


----------



## excalibur

Onthego said:


> Ladies do these cute bracelets fit big, small, or just right. Well considering I am a 5 3/4 inch wrist size. So if the bracelet doesn't work maybe the necklaces will be on H.com. Maybe I should call to see if they will be available. Does anyone have any intel?
> Also if anyone has the shopping bag can you post modeling pics. Just to see. Pretty please.


Hello all,
I'm wondering about the silk bracelets, does the Paris boutique on rue de Sevres sell them?
Thanks!


----------



## excalibur

Onthego said:


> Ladies do these cute bracelets fit big, small, or just right. Well considering I am a 5 3/4 inch wrist size. So if the bracelet doesn't work maybe the necklaces will be on H.com. Maybe I should call to see if they will be available. Does anyone have any intel?
> Also if anyone has the shopping bag can you post modeling pics. Just to see. Pretty please.


Hello all,
I'm wondering about the silk bracelets, does the Paris boutique on rue de Sevres sell them?
Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

excalibur said:


> Hello all,
> I'm wondering about the silk bracelets, does the Paris boutique on rue de Sevres sell them?
> Thanks!



Yes I think I saw some. And the pleated necklaces as well.


----------



## excalibur

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I think I saw some. And the pleated necklaces as well.


Thank you for the info, periogirl28.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Thank you, ladies, for the pictures and report of the petit H in SOP. The items are so unique and you are all so lucky to be there! Hopefully, one day my local H will have one. 


I'm in Florida and loving the sea themed charms. Do they do charge send for these?


And the silk scarf bag with leather trim on H.com is gorgeous (and a great price point) but I would cringe to use it......so afraid it would easily get ruined.


----------



## bakeacookie

Onthego said:


> Ladies do these cute bracelets fit big, small, or just right. Well considering I am a 5 3/4 inch wrist size. So if the bracelet doesn't work maybe the necklaces will be on H.com. Maybe I should call to see if they will be available. Does anyone have any intel?
> Also if anyone has the shopping bag can you post modeling pics. Just to see. Pretty please.




The bracelet fit just right for me. The necklace double wraps a little loose, but it's a similar fit to the bracelet. 

I'm a GM size on the clic h.


----------



## Onthego

bakeacookie said:


> The bracelet fit just right for me. The necklace double wraps a little loose, but it's a similar fit to the bracelet.
> 
> I'm a GM size on the clic h.


Thank you, you just saved me $140.00 which in H terms is pennies. But thanks.


----------



## bakeacookie

Onthego said:


> Thank you, you just saved me $140.00 which in H terms is pennies. But thanks.




Glad I can help. Sorry that it wouldn't work for you


----------



## ldldb

it was a lot of fun to peruse the items at the SCP petit h popup. even more fun to see a bevy of exotic Bs and Ks on the arms of customers . 

this is what i settled on (the 4k croc birdhouse did not make the cut, lol)--a himalayan grey croc scarf holder/necklace with matching chiffon scarf:


----------



## DA Club

ldldb said:


> it was a lot of fun to peruse the items at the SCP petit h popup. even more fun to see a bevy of exotic Bs and Ks on the arms of customers .
> 
> this is what i settled on (the 4k croc birdhouse did not make the cut, lol)--a himalayan grey croc scarf holder/necklace with matching chiffon scarf:



Love this! I think I tried on almost the exact same one!  I like that you can use this as a belt or necklace/scarf.


----------



## papertiger

ldldb said:


> it was a lot of fun to peruse the items at the SCP petit h popup. even more fun to see a bevy of exotic Bs and Ks on the arms of customers .
> 
> this is what i settled on (the 4k croc birdhouse did not make the cut, lol)--a himalayan grey croc scarf holder/necklace with matching chiffon scarf:





and presumably you can wear it with most other scarves too?


----------



## ldldb

papertiger said:


> and presumably you can wear it with most other scarves too?



yes, i think if the scarf is soft enough to go through the slots it would be fine! will have to try it with my MP twill! thanks for the brilliant idea !


----------



## ldldb

DA Club said:


> Love this! I think I tried on almost the exact same one!  I like that you can use this as a belt or necklace/scarf.



ohhhh which colorway did you try on?


----------



## papertiger

ldldb said:


> yes, i think if the scarf is soft enough to go through the slots it would be fine! will have to try it with my *MP twill!* thanks for the brilliant idea !



My pleasure. 2 of my best H buys are my black ghw and Amethyste phw croc Romance belts that also use scarves to complete any look (I have occasionally worn them round my neck too). Your Himalayan croc belt/necklace will go with everything.

And, if you have either one this season's MP, then we are scarf twins 

I bought a Rouge H collar and scarf necklace (that can be worn as a snood or bolero) at Petit H. I have yet to wear it but all these new things are inspiring me


----------



## ldldb

DA Club said:


> Here's some other pics from today! I agree with post above, very hectic in the store but cool to meet some of the Petit H people from Paris. I got the stool and the* blue skeleton bag* on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650269
> View attachment 2650270



is your bag canvas or wool? tia!


----------



## DA Club

ldldb said:


> is your bag canvas or wool? tia!



It's wool, I preferred canvas but didn't like any of the colorways they had. I wish I was one of the earlier appts because I really wanted the light beige/white version (they only had it in the small size). Oh well!



ldldb said:


> ohhhh which colorway did you try on?



I tried on I believe the exact same croc color but with a grey/green scarf. Couldn't remember the exact colorway. It was beautiful!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

ldldb said:


> it was a lot of fun to peruse the items at the SCP petit h popup. even more fun to see a bevy of exotic Bs and Ks on the arms of customers .
> 
> this is what i settled on (the 4k croc birdhouse did not make the cut, lol)--a himalayan grey croc scarf holder/necklace with matching chiffon scarf:



What an exquisite piece!


----------



## bakeacookie

The silk necklaces are online for 170$. 

It's the one i wear doubled as a wrap bracelet.


----------



## ldldb

asdfghjkl123 said:


> What an exquisite piece!



thank you!!


----------



## Onthego

Oh I would love to see a picture of this necklace as a double wrap bracelet. 
If you have the time or if you already have a picture could you post what it 
looks like? Thank you.




bakeacookie said:


> The silk necklaces are online for 170$.
> 
> It's the one i wear doubled as a wrap bracelet.


----------



## bakeacookie

Onthego said:


> Oh I would love to see a picture of this necklace as a double wrap bracelet.
> If you have the time or if you already have a picture could you post what it
> looks like? Thank you.







Hope this helps. I picked this necklace over the bracelet (the 145$ one) just because this is more versatile for me.  one of the petit h people showed me how to wear it as a bracelet.


----------



## Onthego

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2655093
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. I picked this necklace over the bracelet (the 145$ one) just because this is more versatile for me.  one of the petit h people showed me how to wear it as a bracelet.



Yes that's perfect, thank you. So I bought 2.


----------



## palmbeachpink

papertiger said:


> My pleasure. 2 of my best H buys are my black ghw and Amethyste phw croc Romance belts that also use scarves to complete any look (I have occasionally worn them round my neck too). Your Himalayan croc belt/necklace will go with everything.
> 
> And, if you have either one this season's MP, then we are scarf twins
> 
> I bought a Rouge H collar and scarf necklace (that can be worn as a snood or bolero) at Petit H. I have yet to wear it but all these new things are inspiring me



i LOVE the romance belt as well, never hear about it for such an awesome piece! def a game changer with all scarves esp the 140's! i have it in mykonos from years ago! i love the romance colors you have - are yours from years ago too? i would love to find another one but last i checked they seemed to have disappeared! thanks! 

congrats on petit h goodies, must be so fun there!


----------



## palmbeachpink

sin vergüenza;26935384 said:
			
		

> Thank you, ladies, for the pictures and report of the petit H in SOP. The items are so unique and you are all so lucky to be there! Hopefully, one day my local H will have one.
> 
> 
> I'm in Florida and loving the sea themed charms. Do they do charge send for these?
> 
> 
> And the silk scarf bag with leather trim on H.com is gorgeous (and a great price point) but I would cringe to use it......so afraid it would easily get ruined.



pretty sure the only option is to order from h.com! each day new items are posted so def check it! 

i think the bags are cool! my scarves have been through the ringer -  worn as shirt + on hair, sarong, gotten wet + sandy and have all stayed perfect to this day! they are quite resilient! if you love the bag, you should def go for it! you could use a small canvas pouch inside (H canvas bolide or target always has cute ones!) to hold items and if you need to put down with no place to do so, then pop the scarf bag into the canvas pouch&#8230;..


----------



## excalibur

palmbeachpink said:


> pretty sure the only option is to order from h.com! each day new items are posted so def check it!
> 
> i think the bags are cool! my scarves have been through the ringer -  worn as shirt + on hair, sarong, gotten wet + sandy and have all stayed perfect to this day! they are quite resilient! if you love the bag, you should def go for it! you could use a small canvas pouch inside (H canvas bolide or target always has cute ones!) to hold items and if you need to put down with no place to do so, then pop the scarf bag into the canvas pouch&#8230;..


Does anybody know where the next petit h is going to be? I would would love to collect these rare items. I saw a teapot charm on the internet and it is so charming. I checked with SCP store and it seems there won't be petit h shipments 
I want to get an elephant charm so badly.


----------



## joanneminnie

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2655093
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. I picked this necklace over the bracelet (the 145$ one) just because this is more versatile for me.  one of the petit h people showed me how to wear it as a bracelet.




Thanks for the idea! So inspiring  I bought two bracelet so I'm gonna try to wear as a necklace


----------



## mimi 123

Just quick update. Dropped by at noon time. Pretty quite. 2-3 customers around so get pretty quality time to look around.
Most charms are gone. Only some dark color ones or giant ones left. Pretty disappointed. Still lots of silk bracelets and necklaces. 
Saw a nice silk top which is quite interesting. Btw, they have mousseline poncho+scarf. Pretty nice!


----------



## bakeacookie

mimi123 said:
			
		

> Just quick update. Dropped by at noon time. Pretty quite. 2-3 customers around so get pretty quality time to look around.
> Most charms are gone. Only some dark color ones or giant ones left. Pretty disappointed. Still lots of silk bracelets and necklaces.
> Saw a nice silk top which is quite interesting. Btw, they have mousseline poncho+scarf. Pretty nice!




Was the silk shawl with leather collar still there? I loved it but wasn't sure if I could use such a thing.


----------



## rosebud_7

Petit h silk bracelet from h.com  I got the black colorway, and a nice piece of le songe de la licorne as the pattern!  A great alternative to an enamel bangle


----------



## rosebud_7

And for those of you wondering, the petit h orders online do come with a tag decoration!  I got a green sea turtle! 

P.s. Sorry for the huge size of my pics!  Best viewed at a distance across the room


----------



## papertiger

palmbeachpink said:


> i LOVE the romance belt as well, never hear about it for such an awesome piece! def a game changer with all scarves esp the 140's! i have it in mykonos from years ago! i love the romance colors you have - are yours from years ago too? i would love to find another one but last i checked they seemed to have disappeared! thanks!
> 
> congrats on petit h goodies, must be so fun there!





Mutual Romance appreciation society. A much copied concept but none as great as the Hermes Romance. 

I bought my Black Croc ghw very late 2009 and it took my another year (perhaps more) and just one glance to buy the Amethyste phw, it had already gone up more than 20%. 

I have never found anything more versatile. I don't even need a Silky City or any of the other silky shoppers because the Romance converts into a bag handle and the silk into the body. I can make a great turban with one too (it also works with a Mors or the flat Chain d'Ancre).


----------



## papertiger

rosebud_7 said:


> Petit h silk bracelet from h.com  I got the black colorway, and a nice piece of le songe de la licorne as the pattern!  A great alternative to an enamel bangle



Lovely, and great choice of cw *rosebud*


----------



## bakeacookie

rosebud_7 said:


> Petit h silk bracelet from h.com  I got the black colorway, and a nice piece of le songe de la licorne as the pattern!  A great alternative to an enamel bangle




Pretty!!


----------



## mimi 123

scarfmischief1 said:


> Mimi- I love your pleated necklace - please show us a pic of you wearing it!  The design is Reve d'escargot, for sure.



Thank you my dear! Here is the pic... wore it today and got quite some compliments.


----------



## DA Club

bakeacookie said:


> Was the silk shawl with leather collar still there? I loved it but wasn't sure if I could use such a thing.



I went again today (Petit H sooo crazy addictive) and my SA said these sold so fast, they got about a dozen and all are gone. I remember thinking the first day, where would someone wear this but apparently it was a very hot item!


----------



## scarfmischief1

mimi 123 said:


> Thank you my dear! Here is the pic... wore it today and got quite some compliments.




Like it Mimi- a lot!  I really hope the Petit H comes to my city so I can buy some of these!!


----------



## bakeacookie

DA Club said:


> I went again today (Petit H sooo crazy addictive) and my SA said these sold so fast, they got about a dozen and all are gone. I remember thinking the first day, where would someone wear this but apparently it was a very hot item!



Apparently so! They were so gorgeous but I couldn't think of where I'd wear them. They were saying that it made sense for our weather. Elegant and would keep us covered during our "cold" summer nights.  And petit h is so very addictive. I can't wait to go back this weekend.


----------



## bakeacookie

Silk ornaments are online for 60$

Definitely picking up one of these if they're available this weekend. So cute! Do you think I could use this as a bag charm? I want to pick one with a nice pattern on it.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bakeacookie said:


> Silk ornaments are online for 60$
> 
> Definitely picking up one of these if they're available this weekend. So cute! Do you think I could use this as a bag charm? I want to pick one with a nice pattern on it.


You are trouble! Just bought two  I think the petit h stuff will make great gifts as well. The ornaments will be an amazing hostess gift.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Wanted to add - anyone with a small wrist made the bracelets, either silk or silk and leather, work? I ordered a necklace in case I can wrap it three times - if yes, I will post a photo; if no, it will be a gift, or I will keep as a collectible


----------



## doves75

bakeacookie said:


> Silk ornaments are online for 60$
> 
> Definitely picking up one of these if they're available this weekend. So cute! Do you think I could use this as a bag charm? I want to pick one with a nice pattern on it.




They still have these little cute pillows, but I'm not sure if they have the pattern that you like.


----------



## bakeacookie

doves75 said:


> They still have these little cute pillows, but I'm not sure if they have the pattern that you like.




I'll go take a look (still going for one more silk cord necklace) and if not, I'll buy a surprise ornament online. 

I'm more concerned with the color ways. I would like blue, green, grey, or orange. Not big red or pink.


----------



## bakeacookie

QuelleFromage said:


> Wanted to add - anyone with a small wrist made the bracelets, either silk or silk and leather, work? I ordered a necklace in case I can wrap it three times - if yes, I will post a photo; if no, it will be a gift, or I will keep as a collectible




I check every morning what they will post! It's quite exciting to see all the pretty things. 

Hope the necklace works out for you! It would be a nice necklace at least if it doesn't work as a bracelet.


----------



## doves75

bakeacookie said:


> I'll go take a look (still going for one more silk cord necklace) and if not, I'll buy a surprise ornament online.
> 
> I'm more concerned with the color ways. I would like blue, green, grey, or orange. Not big red or pink.




I think if you can take a look in person and pick what color combo that you like is better than not knowing what you get from online. 
Good luck and pls post pic when you get these cuties )


----------



## bakeacookie

doves75 said:


> I think if you can take a look in person and pick what color combo that you like is better than not knowing what you get from online.
> Good luck and pls post pic when you get these cuties )




Will do! I absolutely love petit h, trying hard not to spend everything I've put aside for my Evelyne and London shopping.


----------



## Onthego

quellefromage said:


> wanted to add - anyone with a small wrist made the bracelets, either silk or silk and leather, work? I ordered a necklace in case i can wrap it three times - if yes, i will post a photo; if no, it will be a gift, or i will keep as a collectible :d


+1


----------



## ilovenicebags

Does anyone have any fun uses for the ornaments? I am loving all these petit h items available in h.com and I don't want to miss anything but I am not quite sure how I can use the ornaments so I'm still debating in getting one.


----------



## Jadeite

papertiger said:


> Mutual Romance appreciation society. A much copied concept but none as great as the Hermes Romance.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never found anything more versatile. I don't even need a Silky City or any of the other silky shoppers because the Romance converts into a bag handle and the silk into the body. I can make a great turban with one too (it also works with a Mors or the flat Chain d'Ancre).




I have a couple of romance myself but not enough creativity so they get little use. Can you show how the turban works?


----------



## afsweet

ilovenicebags said:


> Does anyone have any fun uses for the ornaments? I am loving all these petit h items available in h.com and I don't want to miss anything but I am not quite sure how I can use the ornaments so I'm still debating in getting one.





I used mine (from Sevres) as Christmas ornaments- not so creative, eh? Can't think of any other uses besides just hanging them as decoration. Hopefully someone more creative than I am will chime in!


----------



## Onthego

Girls the pleated necklaces are on H.com. I am confused, because I think it says 
They are 12 inches long. Does anyone know how many inches they really are? I
Saw someone posted a picture and it looks quite long and pretty thick. Anyone else have pics? Thank you.


----------



## Bond7Girl

Onthego said:


> Girls the pleated necklaces are on H.com. I am confused, because I think it says
> They are 12 inches long. Does anyone know how many inches they really are? I
> Saw someone posted a picture and it looks quite long and pretty thick. Anyone else have pics? Thank you.


The short are 12" and the long are 15". 

I seem to remember from modeling pics that pleated necklaces used to be much longer in the past? I'd love to grab one, but even 15 inches is still pretty darn short.


----------



## bakeacookie

ilovenicebags said:


> Does anyone have any fun uses for the ornaments? I am loving all these petit h items available in h.com and I don't want to miss anything but I am not quite sure how I can use the ornaments so I'm still debating in getting one.



Still an ornament, but I want to figure out how to hang it on my handbag. Lol. I can't imagine much use other than ornamental.


----------



## afsweet

I was just thinking, could the ornaments be used like scented sachets? spray them with perfume and put them in drawers or hang in closets? would the perfume somehow destroy the silk? I know these would be expensive sachets lol.


----------



## bakeacookie

stephc005 said:


> I was just thinking, could the ornaments be used like scented sachets? spray them with perfume and put them in drawers or hang in closets? would the perfume somehow destroy the silk? I know these would be expensive sachets lol.




I'm  thinking it may stain. :/ I thought that too, but especially with alcohol in some perfumes, it may affect the silk.


----------



## hovercraftier

Bond7Girl said:


> The short are 12" and the long are 15".
> 
> I seem to remember from modeling pics that pleated necklaces used to be much longer in the past? I'd love to grab one, but even 15 inches is still pretty darn short.


The one I have from France is easily 24 inches, if not longer. I'm not at home so can't measure it. I don't see how 12" would even fit over my head! Might make a nice bracelet twisted around?


----------



## bakeacookie

I want the necklace but I'm afraid I'll flatten it  boo.


----------



## hovercraftier

bakeacookie said:


> I want the necklace but I'm afraid I'll flatten it  boo.


They're really not that fragile, I keep mine in my scarf drawer and it's fine. The pleats are pretty resilient.


----------



## bakeacookie

hovercraftier said:


> They're really not that fragile, I keep mine in my scarf drawer and it's fine. The pleats are pretty resilient.




Hm. I'll try it on next visit. I know what I want to get. I'm allowed one or two things max per DBF.


----------



## Onthego

Bond7Girl said:


> The short are 12" and the long are 15".
> 
> I seem to remember from modeling pics that pleated necklaces used to be much longer in the past? I'd love to grab one, but even 15 inches is still pretty darn short.


Before I saw your post I called. Yes you are right 12 inches for a necklace is darn short, again saved some money.


----------



## boo1689

Playing with petit h &#128513;


----------



## boo1689

bakeacookie said:


> I want the necklace but I'm afraid I'll flatten it  boo.




The little caring instruction says to avid heat and moisture or the pleats will flatten. Let me tell you, I wire mine once and the part that touches my neck is already flatten from body heat. But I figure that part will always be covered by my hair ... That's the only excuse I could think of to make myself feel better haha~


----------



## boo1689

rosebud_7 said:


> Petit h silk bracelet from h.com  I got the black colorway, and a nice piece of le songe de la licorne as the pattern!  A great alternative to an enamel bangle




This is a lovely combo !! Congrats !


----------



## boo1689

Exquisite piece !! You will get south use out of this !!!




ldldb said:


> it was a lot of fun to peruse the items at the SCP petit h popup. even more fun to see a bevy of exotic Bs and Ks on the arms of customers .
> 
> this is what i settled on (the 4k croc birdhouse did not make the cut, lol)--a himalayan grey croc scarf holder/necklace with matching chiffon scarf:


----------



## doves75

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 2657967
> 
> 
> Playing with petit h &#128513;




So cute n so creative boo1689!! 
Love it!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ladybug^^

I'm little late to the game...Finally went today guess Im doing not bad


----------



## doves75

Ladybug^^ said:


> I'm little late to the game...Finally went today guess Im doing not bad




Love your charms and love the idea to put the shrimps on the cadena. And your bags are so pretty!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; 
Thanks for sharing. &#128077;


----------



## bakeacookie

Today's item online is the pen holder in croc or togo. 

Would it be cheeky of me to ask if it comes with a pen? lol


----------



## kevintheking

I wanted to share some of my petit h items I was able to purchase over the past few days! The first item is a brown and mustard leather coffee sleeve. It has orange stitching and a cut out of a horse! It's super handsome!


----------



## kevintheking

And another black croc key chain from the collection. What is odd is there is no square, two dot or triangle symbol to identity the type of croc on this... Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## hovercraftier

Onthego said:


> Before I saw your post I called. Yes you are right 12 inches for a necklace is darn short, again saved some money.


So I received the 12" pleated necklace I ordered and they must be measuring them by how they look laid out, not the way you normally measure a necklace. The 12" I ordered is actually around 24" long. This is not how they're measuring the silk cord necklaces, just the plissés.

And now I want to order more of them!


----------



## Onthego

hovercraftier said:


> So I received the 12" pleated necklace I ordered and they must be measuring them by how they look laid out, not the way you normally measure a necklace. The 12" I ordered is actually around 24" long. This is not how they're measuring the silk cord necklaces, just the plissés.
> 
> And now I want to order more of them!


Dear Hovercraftier, can you post a picture? 
The girl at Hermes actually said that yes it would be a very short necklace. Okay so please post a picture. 24 inches?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

So many pretty things. Lucky TPFers in So Cal.  I'm anxiously waiting for the charms to go on H.com.


----------



## bakeacookie

kevintheking said:


> I wanted to share some of my petit h items I was able to purchase over the past few days! The first item is a brown and mustard leather coffee sleeve. It has orange stitching and a cut out of a horse! It's super handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659229



How much is the coffee sleeve? It's so cute!


----------



## Bond7Girl

hovercraftier said:


> So I received the 12" pleated necklace I ordered and they must be measuring them by how they look laid out, not the way you normally measure a necklace. The 12" I ordered is actually around 24" long. This is not how they're measuring the silk cord necklaces, just the plissés.
> 
> And now I want to order more of them!


That's great news, thank you for sharing it! My finger is hovering over the purchase button. If only I could decide which color to choose


----------



## charmesh

How much are the stools? Trying to decide whether I should drive down to Southern California


----------



## hovercraftier

Onthego said:


> Dear Hovercraftier, can you post a picture?
> The girl at Hermes actually said that yes it would be a very short necklace. Okay so please post a picture. 24 inches?



Here you go


----------



## kevintheking

bakeacookie said:


> How much is the coffee sleeve? It's so cute!




Hello it was 235 I used it this morning and my coffee will never be the same! The fresh leather smell mixed with the fresh coffee is truly a luxerious way to start the morning


----------



## kevintheking

charmesh said:


> How much are the stools? Trying to decide whether I should drive down to Southern California



Hello the stools were all pre sold before the exhibit was even opened up to the public. They were about 3000 to 4500 based on materials silk vs croc


----------



## bakeacookie

kevintheking said:


> Hello it was 235 I used it this morning and my coffee will never be the same! The fresh leather smell mixed with the fresh coffee is truly a luxerious way to start the morning




That really is! So tempted to get one.


----------



## kevintheking

bakeacookie said:


> That really is! So tempted to get one.



There were three different amimal cutout to choose from.... a bear a horse and a dolphin.. There was a blue coffee sleeve  with a coral inside and another blue version with Blue a interior. 

I wonder if more shipments are arriving as there I till about ten days left to go for the exhibition at south cost plaza


----------



## Bond7Girl

hovercraftier said:


> Here you go



Mythiques Phoenix, so beautiful!


----------



## ghoztz

hovercraftier said:


> Here you go


it looks so pretty, hovercraftier!  do you know the print of your pleated silk necklace?  It looks like Mythique Phoenix.


----------



## Bostonjetset

I love all those animal charms!  I hope they end up on h.com.  Anyone know any insider info if they will appear there?


----------



## excalibur

Bostonjetset said:


> I love all those animal charms!  I hope they end up on h.com.  Anyone know any insider info if they will appear there?


Been hoping to get a horse charm but I heard it's sold out during the private event last week. I was told the store would not be getting charms anymore  
Judging from I was told, I don't think it will be available on h.com


----------



## Bostonjetset

excalibur said:


> Been hoping to get a horse charm but I heard it's sold out during the private event last week. I was told the store would not be getting charms anymore
> Judging from I was told, I don't think it will be available on h.com



Aww  
Thanks for the info though!  Hopefully they will have some equally cute things during the rest of the online event.  Maybe, JUST MAYBE, they saved some of the charms for online sale instead of sending them all to SCP.  One can always hope.  I love the bear!


----------



## DA Club

My stool came home finally! Here it is in my bedroom (it's perfect next to my armchair) and a close up pic. Also wanted to share a modeling pic of another Petit H item, shawl with sleeves, not sure what the official name is. It's amazingly comfy.


----------



## Onthego

QuelleFromage said:


> Wanted to add - anyone with a small wrist made the bracelets, either silk or silk and leather, work? I ordered a necklace in case I can wrap it three times - if yes, I will post a photo; if no, it will be a gift, or I will keep as a collectible




Hi, i got 2 necklaces. One could not go 3 times around but 2 together made 5 rotations.


----------



## Onthego

They also look cute as actual short necklaces.


----------



## doves75

DA Club said:


> My stool came home finally! Here it is in my bedroom (it's perfect next to my armchair) and a close up pic. Also wanted to share a modeling pic of another Petit H item, shawl with sleeves, not sure what the official name is. It's amazingly comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659580
> View attachment 2659582
> View attachment 2659584




The stool is so cute, pretty and a nice contrast to your sofa. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## doves75

Onthego said:


> Hi, i got 2 necklaces. One could not go 3 times around but 2 together made 5 rotations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659592




Love how you wear them together Onthego!! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## doves75

kevintheking said:


> And another black croc key chain from the collection. What is odd is there is no square, two dot or triangle symbol to identity the type of croc on this... Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659232




The key ring is just gorgeous and scales are perfect! I think this is was made from porosus croc kevintheking.


----------



## mimi 123

DA Club said:


> My stool came home finally! Here it is in my bedroom (it's perfect next to my armchair) and a close up pic. Also wanted to share a modeling pic of another Petit H item, shawl with sleeves, not sure what the official name is. It's amazingly comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659580
> View attachment 2659582
> View attachment 2659584


Love your stool!


----------



## cr1stalangel

ldldb said:


> it was a lot of fun to peruse the items at the SCP petit h popup. even more fun to see a bevy of exotic Bs and Ks on the arms of customers .
> 
> this is what i settled on (the 4k croc birdhouse did not make the cut, lol)--a himalayan grey croc scarf holder/necklace with matching chiffon scarf:



I absolutely love your scarf holder/necklace and it looks gorgeous on you! 
Would you mind sharing how much it was please ? In PM if you prefer. TIA!


----------



## BritAbroad

kevintheking said:


> I wanted to share some of my petit h items I was able to purchase over the past few days! The first item is a brown and mustard leather coffee sleeve. It has orange stitching and a cut out of a horse! It's super handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659229



I  this!


----------



## Daisu

charmesh said:


> How much are the stools? Trying to decide whether I should drive down to Southern California


I got two of the silk stools during the presale and one was just under $2000 and one was just over. The difference between the two is the rungs for the stool are nilo for one and poro for the other.


----------



## Redenkeew

I love this . Great purchase!


----------



## Miss Al

DA Club said:


> My stool came home finally! Here it is in my bedroom (it's perfect next to my armchair) and a close up pic. Also wanted to share a modeling pic of another Petit H item, shawl with sleeves, not sure what the official name is. It's amazingly comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659580
> View attachment 2659582
> View attachment 2659584



This is the best stool I've ever seen!!! Lovely!


----------



## kevintheking

DA Club said:


> My stool came home finally! Here it is in my bedroom (it's perfect next to my armchair) and a close up pic. Also wanted to share a modeling pic of another Petit H item, shawl with sleeves, not sure what the official name is. It's amazingly comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659580
> View attachment 2659582
> View attachment 2659584


Stunning! The stools are one of my fveriote pieces from the petit h collection!! I tried to get my hands on one but failed! This looks so chic congratulations on a great choice!


----------



## kevintheking

Two silk ornaments I got from online ... The yellow and green one actually came from the blue item code so I think the silk assortment is very random. I'm not in love with the color way but they are a fun item to hang on the tree

For those of you asking you do receive the little leather animal cut outs when buying from online, I got two seahorses!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Onthego said:


> Dear Hovercraftier, can you post a picture?
> The girl at Hermes actually said that yes it would be a very short necklace. Okay so please post a picture. 24 inches?


The Hermès.com and CS people are like Jon Snow in GoT....they know nothing


----------



## asdfghjkl123

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 2660012
> 
> 
> Two silk ornaments I got from online ... The yellow and green one actually came from the blue item code so I think the silk assortment is very random. I'm not in love with the color way but they are a fun item to hang on the tree
> 
> For those of you asking you do receive the little leather animal cut outs when buying from online, I got two seahorses!



The only thing blue about it seems to be the silk tie. Both looks fun anyway, Congrates!


----------



## kevintheking

QuelleFromage said:


> The Hermès.com and CS people are like Jon Snow in GoT....they know nothing



i hate to complain but the sales people online not only are uninformed,  sometimes that flat out provide inaccurate information. especialy with information as it relates to the Petit h collection. 

they are telling me that if you choose a color way lets say in the blue tones you can acutely get one that is in the red tones. this is not accurate as they are two different style numbers. i understand the colors are random ex light blue or bright blue but you can choose blue vs red or pinks. 

only at hermes do you pay a premium price and can't even choose a color. i am nervous as i ordered the croc pen case in blue and i really hope i get a blue that will work for me as i am male and i don't really want a purple or a blue jean.


----------



## MamboMadness

DA Club said:


> My stool came home finally! Here it is in my bedroom (it's perfect next to my armchair) and a close up pic. Also wanted to share a modeling pic of another Petit H item, shawl with sleeves, not sure what the official name is. It's amazingly comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659580
> View attachment 2659582
> View attachment 2659584



Love your stool! *DA Club* do you mind sharing how much it costs? I'm a furniture lover!


----------



## bakeacookie

New petit h necklace. It's thicker than the other ones I've posted. 

They had tons of silk bracelets and necklaces. Though, I thought someone mentioned a limit? There was a group grabbing by the handful of items. Leather animals (bear, elephant were seen), silk bracelets and necklaces. 

I passed on the ornament, I didn't see a pattern I loved.

EtA: the animals were in a cabinet, so I don't know if the SA took them out from reserve for a customer. But they were in the plastic tray and they had enough to pick through because they were picking different colors. But it's a different tray from what the shells were in which were on display at the pedestal they have been on.


----------



## Frivole88

does anyone have or tried this reversible leather bracelet in person? i would love to see some modelling pics. TIA.


----------



## M56714 LVer

I just ordered that bracelet Friday, should be here Tuesday. I got the blue! I'll post some pictures as long as you don't mind the fact I'm a guy!  However, if anyone else has pictures I'd be interested, too!


----------



## bakeacookie

The leather cuff is cool! It bends and slightly twists with your wrist movement so you see the second color. 

I wish they had a slightly shorter length on it. It's cool, but long on me.


----------



## bakeacookie

Ornaments are online. Silk dolphin or silk star. 

If a silk star was at the store, I probably would've been more persuaded over the silk circles.


----------



## doves75

bakeacookie said:


> Ornaments are online. Silk dolphin or silk star.
> 
> If a silk star was at the store, I probably would've been more persuaded over the silk circles.




The stars and the dolphins are so cute!! They should have some of these at the event too.


----------



## bakeacookie

doves75 said:


> The stars and the dolphins are so cute!! They should have some of these at the event too.




Darn. Should've asked if they had other shapes, but beyond ornaments on a tree I don't know if I would use them for anything else. And I'm wary of silk ornaments near my dogs.


----------



## crazyforhermes

I have one of those bracelets , bought rue de Sèvres last year. It's quite nice and "different". Nearly the same color as the one in the picture..the orange is just a bit lighter. 
I'm sorry but I can't take pictures as it's not with me for the moment.


----------



## MrH

My petit h they r best friends &#128516;


----------



## TokyoBound

I just received my two silk bracelets from an online order and am very happy with the patterns I got!

Does anyone have any ideas as to what to do with the cute leather animals that come attached to the boxes with the ribbons?


----------



## MrH

They r best friends &#128516;


----------



## DA Club

doves75 said:


> The stool is so cute, pretty and a nice contrast to your sofa. &#128077;&#128077;



Thanks doves! I've enjoyed all of your reveals as well!



mimi 123 said:


> Love your stool!



Appreciate it!



Redenkeew said:


> I love this . Great purchase!



Thank you so much!



Miss Al said:


> This is the best stool I've ever seen!!! Lovely!



Thanks! Although I feel like I have to baby it cause of the silk seat portion, probably the croc one would have been less maintenance.



kevintheking said:


> Stunning! The stools are one of my fveriote pieces from the petit h collection!! I tried to get my hands on one but failed! This looks so chic congratulations on a great choice!



I'm so sorry! Yes by the time I pre-ordered there were only two left.



MamboMadness said:


> Love your stool! *DA Club* do you mind sharing how much it costs? I'm a furniture lover!



I think I paid $2400 or something like that. I too am a furniture lover, probably more so into collecting fine furniture pieces than Hermes, dare I say!


----------



## kevintheking

Anyone have an update as to what the stock is at south coast plaza? Seem like they have it for another week and inventory is low... I guess they did not get in any shipments besides the initial one from the launch.

The online silk ornmants are so cute! I orderd one of each. My croc pen holder I got from online should deliver Tommrrow so I can't wait to see the color I got!


----------



## DavidK

kevintheking said:


> Anyone have an update as to what the stock is at south coast plaza? Seem like they have it for another week and inventory is low... I guess they did not get in any shipments besides the initial one from the launch.
> 
> The online silk ornmants are so cute! I orderd one of each. My croc pen holder I got from online should deliver Tommrrow so I can't wait to see the color I got!


Hello, does anyone know if the online petit h purchases come with the little leather seahorse cutouts on the packaging?  If I order multiple ornaments online, does each ornament come with the seahorse on the ribbon?  Thanks!


----------



## Frivole88

yes please do post some modelling pics.  i'm also looking forward to get the blue one.


M56714 LVer said:


> I just ordered that bracelet Friday, should be here Tuesday. I got the blue! I'll post some pictures as long as you don't mind the fact I'm a guy!  However, if anyone else has pictures I'd be interested, too!


----------



## Frivole88

thank you so much for the info. another question, does the silver button has a 'hermes' engrave on it or is it just a plain silver button? TIA



bakeacookie said:


> The leather cuff is cool! It bends and slightly twists with your wrist movement so you see the second color.
> 
> I wish they had a slightly shorter length on it. It's cool, but long on me.





crazyforhermes said:


> I have one of those bracelets , bought rue de Sèvres last year. It's quite nice and "different". Nearly the same color as the one in the picture..the orange is just a bit lighter.
> I'm sorry but I can't take pictures as it's not with me for the moment.


----------



## kevintheking

DavidK said:


> Hello, does anyone know if the online petit h purchases come with the little leather seahorse cutouts on the packaging?  If I order multiple ornaments online, does each ornament come with the seahorse on the ribbon?  Thanks!



Yes each of my silk circle ornaments  from online came with a leather seahorse. I bet they have the turtle and shrimp too but so far only the seahorse I got from online.... I am expecting four more petit h items to be delivered tomorrow so I can update 

But yes each box gets a Leather  tag


----------



## DavidK

kevintheking said:


> Yes each of my silk circle ornaments  from online came with a leather seahorse. I bet they have the turtle and shrimp too but so far only the seahorse I got from online.... I am expecting four more petit h items to be delivered tomorrow so I can update
> 
> But yes each box gets a Leather  tag


That's awesome! I think I like the leather cutouts more than the merchandise itself!


----------



## QuelleFromage

bakeacookie said:


> Ornaments are online. Silk dolphin or silk star.
> 
> If a silk star was at the store, I probably would've been more persuaded over the silk circles.


The dolphins are selling out fast online. I had three in my cart and within minutes the blue colorway was sold out.

Is it even worth going to SCP now? I have been traveling but I can make it at the very end of the exhibition.....are there interesting things to see that aren't for sale/aren't sold out?


----------



## bakeacookie

QuelleFromage said:


> The dolphins are selling out fast online. I had three in my cart and within minutes the blue colorway was sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it even worth going to SCP now? I have been traveling but I can make it at the very end of the exhibition.....are there interesting things to see that aren't for sale/aren't sold out?




Depends on what you'd like to see. Some of the beautiful art pieces were bought. There's a lot of little stuff, silks especially. They had skeleton totes yesterday. The giant pieces are still there, those were nice to look at. But most leather items that were there the weekend they opened had been sold. No more stools either. 

Metal things, mirrors, bag holders, vases/glass pieces were still there. 

There's still stuff to see, but not as much as before. The floor space it takes up is more against the wall where as before there was so much.


----------



## Onthego

Hope I picked the right pictures.


----------



## excalibur

bakeacookie said:


> Depends on what you'd like to see. Some of the beautiful art pieces were bought. There's a lot of little stuff, silks especially. They had skeleton totes yesterday. The giant pieces are still there, those were nice to look at. But most leather items that were there the weekend they opened had been sold. No more stools either.
> 
> Metal things, mirrors, bag holders, vases/glass pieces were still there.
> 
> There's still stuff to see, but not as much as before. The floor space it takes up is more against the wall where as before there was so much.


Anybody went to SCP today? Were there any charms left?
Thank you


----------



## carlinha

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2661965
> 
> View attachment 2661966
> 
> Hope I picked the right pictures.



OH I LOVE IT!!!!!  i hope i get the same!!!!!!


----------



## boo1689

Only dark color sea shell charms left this afternoon ~


----------



## crazyforhermes

kristinlorraine said:


> thank you so much for the info. another question, does the silver button has a 'hermes' engrave on it or is it just a plain silver button? TIA



Yes , it does !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Didn't know that each person is allowed to purchase only 2 items online.  Got lucky and bought 2 of the 'Stars' ornaments.  Can't wait for it to arrive.  Missed the Dolphins. They will be cute as a bag charm. I'm thinking of using the Buldoc H ribbon to turn the star ornament to a bag charm.


----------



## Onthego

I maybe wrong, but do they send the exact same item that shows up in your cart right before you purchase? My silk cord necklaces look just like the ones in the cart. So you know exactly what you are getting before you actually buy. Am I wrong?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Onthego said:


> I maybe wrong, but do they send the exact same item that shows up in your cart right before you purchase? My silk cord necklaces look just like the ones in the cart. So you know exactly what you are getting before you actually buy. Am I wrong?



It is random and what you see on the screen is just a sample of color choice. It is stated that your item may differ. It is random pick and also based on availability at the time of shipment.


----------



## csshopper

It's fun to wake up each morning and click on petit h to see the daily item. Bought items several days  and will be anxious to see the prints/ leather I get.  I passed on the sailboat.  Personal preference, but I'd rather carry a purchase in that price range on my arm, instead of look at it on a shelf, although I do appreciate the artistic creativity involved in its production.

The leather cut outs on the box are a lovely bonus. Envy all you Southern California Hermes lovers who have been able to visit in person and thanks for your posts to share your experiences.


----------



## kevintheking

chkpfbeliever said:


> It is random and what you see on the screen is just a sample of color choice. It is stated that your item may differ. It is random pick and also based on availability at the time of shipment.


 

i too noticed that the pattern in the cart was different then what is on the item page when you add to cart. however when i received the pattern was neither the one on the site or in the cart. it is truly random. also for the silk ornament i chose blue and the color i got doesnt even have blue in it except for the silk string... 

i got the PM pinwheele today but now that i am thinking about it i have no idea what i am going to do with it and it was quite pricey for something so small...


----------



## Frivole88

i just ordered the open weave leather bracelet in color blue. it said on the website the size is 8"x3". i hope it doesn't fit loose on my size 6" wrist.


----------



## ldldb

i stopped by on Saturday afternoon and picked up this skeleton horizontal tote for my sis (canopee swift on tan canvas with orange canvas lining):





also got a spy pic of this vertical tote (felted wool instead of canvas) from a few days before (no, i promise i am not at petit H every day, lol):





no charms left except for seashell and definitely no restocking of inventory as the SAs had hoped... but there's still one more week left to go. maybe we need to do a rain dance  as i now sort of wish i had gotten the horse charm offered to me and use it as a book marker... ah well.


----------



## crazyforhermes

kristinlorraine said:


> i just ordered the open weave leather bracelet in color blue. it said on the website the size is 8"x3". i hope it doesn't fit loose on my size 6" wrist.



Don't worry , my wrist is the same size and my bracelet is perfect .


----------



## louvigilante

crazyforhermes said:


> Don't worry , my wrist is the same size and my bracelet is perfect .




I really love the bracelet. Do you happen to have a model pic of it on?


----------



## crazyforhermes

louvigilante said:


> I really love the bracelet. Do you happen to have a model pic of it on?



Here it is !


----------



## Ladybug^^

My Cut out bracelet...love it very much 

Online doent even have this color combo.....the last one from SCP quoted to my SA
View attachment 2662774


----------



## Frivole88

thank you so much dear! i can't wait to get it 


crazyforhermes said:


> Don't worry , my wrist is the same size and my bracelet is perfect .


----------



## Frivole88

it looks great on you! may i ask what color is on the other side?


crazyforhermes said:


> Here it is !


----------



## crazyforhermes

kristinlorraine said:


> it looks great on you! may i ask what color is on the other side?



Camel or gold I guess would be the best description.


----------



## crazyforhermes

I just noticed there is a petit h sale on the french website that started today until the 25 of july


----------



## chkpfbeliever

kevintheking said:


> i too noticed that the pattern in the cart was different then what is on the item page when you add to cart. however when i received the pattern was neither the one on the site or in the cart. it is truly random. also for the silk ornament i chose blue and the color i got doesnt even have blue in it except for the silk string...
> 
> i got the PM pinwheele today but now that i am thinking about it i have no idea what i am going to do with it and it was quite pricey for something so small...



Oh no, I ordered the blue and the red 'STAR' ornaments because I saw a pretty blue design that I like.  If the only blue is on the string,  that is a bit misleading. I know that these are made from scraps but at least they should be based on the dominant color of the silk. Can you post the ones you received ?  I thought that the best value of the leather pieces were the Croc pen covers and they were gone pretty quick. The only thing that I didn't like about the design is that it comes in 2 pieces, not one. Knowing me, I'll drop the top piece as soon as I receive it.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ldldb said:


> i stopped by on Saturday afternoon and picked up this skeleton horizontal tote for my sis (canopee swift on tan canvas with orange canvas lining):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got a spy pic of this vertical tote (felted wool instead of canvas) from a few days before (no, i promise i am not at petit H every day, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no charms left except for seashell and definitely no restocking of inventory as the SAs had hoped... but there's still one more week left to go. maybe we need to do a rain dance  as i now sort of wish i had gotten the horse charm offered to me and use it as a book marker... ah well.



Love the one you got for your sis. This looks to be a good size between the 30 and 36cm GP.  Probably very light as well. How much was it ?


----------



## ldldb

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love the one you got for your sis. This looks to be a good size between the 30 and 36cm GP.  Probably very light as well. How much was it ?



it was very lightweight as there's no hardware (or pockets anywhere). it was $2075 pretax in this medium size.


----------



## ldldb

Ladybug^^ said:


> My Cut out bracelet...love it very much
> 
> Online doent even have this color combo.....the last one from SCP quoted to my SA
> View attachment 2662774



i love your color combo. so perfect for summer!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ldldb said:


> it was very lightweight as there's no hardware (or pockets anywhere). it was $2075 pretax in this medium size.



Thanks for the info. That price point makes it even better on top of lighter weight.


----------



## ldldb

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks for the info. That price point makes it even better on top of lighter weight.



i would have been tempted to get it for myself if i did not already have a bag in canopee !


----------



## jkld11

ldldb said:


> i would have been tempted to get it for myself if i did not already have a bag in canopee !


I didn't realize I had competition for it!!


----------



## buffalogal

My cute new petit H bracelet ... And I love the little seahorse attached to the box!


----------



## Frivole88

very beautiful Petit bracelets. i can't wait to get mine. congrats ladies!



Ladybug^^ said:


> My Cut out bracelet...love it very much
> 
> Online doent even have this color combo.....the last one from SCP quoted to my SA
> View attachment 2662774





buffalogal said:


> My cute new petit H bracelet ... And I love the little seahorse attached to the box!


----------



## excalibur

I visited SCP today hoping to score a bag charm as I've been hoping to get a dolphin or fox charm. The SAs helping me said all charms were sold out!!!
They showed me some sea shells but the color wasn't interesting at all IMO (guess these shells don't sell as quickly as the others??)
They also told me they had received all shipments they're supposed to get, meaning no more shipments would be coming in because this week is the closing of petit h event.
Bummer, there goes my charm 

By the way, I saw some silk items, bracelets, etc. Dolphin and star silk ornaments were only available on the website.


----------



## bakeacookie

excalibur said:


> I visited SCP today hoping to score a bag charm as I've been hoping to get a dolphin or fox charm. The SAs helping me said all charms were sold out!!!
> 
> They showed me some sea shells but the color wasn't interesting at all IMO (guess these shells don't sell as quickly as the others??)
> 
> They also told me they had received all shipments they're supposed to get, meaning no more shipments would be coming in because this week is the closing of petit h event.
> 
> Bummer, there goes my charm
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I saw some silk items, bracelets, etc. Dolphin and star silk ornaments were only available on the website.




Yeah. On saturday at it was kind of sad to see all the empty displays. On the first weekend it was packed with goodies.


----------



## Senbei

bakeacookie said:


> Yeah. On saturday at it was kind of sad to see all the empty displays. On the first weekend it was packed with goodies.



I'm surprised how quickly everything went away. I was a bit happy to finally see the pinwheel in person though. I missed it last weekend. 

I too am sad to see this exhibition leave but I'm glad that it was here!


----------



## bakeacookie

Senbei said:


> I'm surprised how quickly everything went away. I was a bit happy to finally see the pinwheel in person though. I missed it last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I too am sad to see this exhibition leave but I'm glad that it was here!




Same! If it were in BH I don't think I would've gone. It was a real treat to see everything in person.


----------



## doves75

bakeacookie said:


> Same! If it were in BH I don't think I would've gone. It was a real treat to see everything in person.




I agree... Bakeacookie! I'm glad it's not always BH. If it was in BH all the items would have been gone by the 3rd day. &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## kevintheking

This is the Croc pen holder it comes with a wooden pencil but I just realized you can't fit a pen in it with a cap... It's a design flaw. The case is to slim to accommodate a cap

The only way it will hold a pen is cap less and I don't trust that moving around my bag like that. Plus the hermes stamp is directly on the scales so half of the logo is missing

I'm erring kid of annoyed with the online offerings and quality... Not for nothing these items are still very expensive


----------



## excalibur

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 2663140
> 
> 
> This is the Croc pen holder it comes with a wooden pencil but I just realized you can't fit a pen in it with a cap... It's a design flaw. The case is to slim to accommodate a cap
> 
> The only way it will hold a pen is cap less and I don't trust that moving around my bag like that. Plus the hermes stamp is directly on the scales so half of the logo is missing
> 
> I'm erring kid of annoyed with the online offerings and quality... Not for nothing these items are still very expensive


Are you by any chance in so-cal, kevintheking? Maybe you can exchange it at the boutique. If my memory serves me well, I think I saw some, not sure whether it's croc or regular leather though.


----------



## TokyoBound

boo1689 said:


> Only dark color sea shell charms left this afternoon ~



Yep, I discovered the same this evening.  I still got one though since I live next to the beach and it is kind of fitting for me. Definitely not my first choice though.   Would have loved to get my hands on one of the California bears, sigh.


----------



## QuelleFromage

chkpfbeliever said:


> Didn't know that each person is allowed to purchase only 2 items online.  Got lucky and bought 2 of the 'Stars' ornaments.  Can't wait for it to arrive.  Missed the Dolphins. They will be cute as a bag charm. I'm thinking of using the Buldoc H ribbon to turn the star ornament to a bag charm.


The terms say no more than 9 of any one item in a 2 week period. I bought two stars, two round ornaments, two dolphin ornaments and a necklace (plus twillys) in the last five days and have had shipping alerts on all so I think it's OK.


----------



## quaintrelle

How fun...



ldldb said:


> i stopped by on Saturday afternoon and picked up this skeleton horizontal tote for my sis (canopee swift on tan canvas with orange canvas lining):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got a spy pic of this vertical tote (felted wool instead of canvas) from a few days before (no, i promise i am not at petit H every day, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no charms left except for seashell and definitely no restocking of inventory as the SAs had hoped... but there's still one more week left to go. maybe we need to do a rain dance  as i now sort of wish i had gotten the horse charm offered to me and use it as a book marker... ah well.


----------



## marygatch

QuelleFromage said:


> The terms say no more than 9 of any one item in a 2 week period. I bought two stars, two round ornaments, two dolphin ornaments and a necklace (plus twillys) in the last five days and have had shipping alerts on all so I think it's OK.



Am planning to get ornaments but I don't see anything in website is that mean they are all gone ? Thanks


----------



## chkpfbeliever

marygatch said:


> Am planning to get ornaments but I don't see anything in website is that mean they are all gone ? Thanks



Yes. They are all gone.


----------



## Tiphaine

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 2663140
> 
> 
> This is the Croc pen holder it comes with a wooden pencil but I just realized you can't fit a pen in it with a cap... It's a design flaw. The case is to slim to accommodate a cap
> 
> The only way it will hold a pen is cap less and I don't trust that moving around my bag like that. Plus the hermes stamp is directly on the scales so half of the logo is missing
> 
> I'm erring kid of annoyed with the online offerings and quality... Not for nothing these items are still very expensive


I almost bought some Petit h from the US website and have sent over by one of my  friends (and almost bought this exact item!), but to be honest I agree with you - I would have been annoyed if this had turned up on my doorstep. They should have called it a pencil holder, not a pen holder if it can't actually fit a proper pen - cap and all. And the stamping like that would have upset me too, even if this is the nature of the skin


----------



## kevintheking

excalibur said:


> Are you by any chance in so-cal, kevintheking? Maybe you can exchange it at the boutique. If my memory serves me well, I think I saw some, not sure whether it's croc or regular leather though.




Sadley i am in ny. I can send it back to online but then I can't exchange it because they are out of stock... I think I need to decided if this is really worth almost 400. Or I can use it with out the top so it's more like a fancy pen covering for the barrel and not the top


----------



## joanneminnie

kevintheking said:


> Sadley i am in ny. I can send it back to online but then I can't exchange it because they are out of stock... I think I need to decided if this is really worth almost 400. Or I can use it with out the top so it's more like a fancy pen covering for the barrel and not the top




IMHO you should return it...


----------



## bakeacookie

Silk cord bracelets are up on the website. These are thinner with a silver clasp.


----------



## bakeacookie

kevintheking said:


> Sadley i am in ny. I can send it back to online but then I can't exchange it because they are out of stock... I think I need to decided if this is really worth almost 400. Or I can use it with out the top so it's more like a fancy pen covering for the barrel and not the top



TBH, that's something I don't expect from Hermes. I would think they would place their logo where it wouldn't be affected by the croc leather. I would return it.


----------



## crazyforhermes

bakeacookie said:


> TBH, that's something I don't expect from Hermes. I would think they would place their logo where it wouldn't be affected by the croc leather. I would return it.



The entire thing is croc leather , where else could they put it ?


----------



## Bostonjetset

bakeacookie said:


> Silk cord bracelets are up on the website. These are thinner with a silver clasp.


 
I love these but it does not state the size.  I am a guy with a bigger wrist but not sure they would fit.  Anyone know how long they are?  The website is also acting kinda wonky this morning.  Sometimes they show up and sometimes they don't.


----------



## crazyforhermes

Bostonjetset said:


> I love these but it does not state the size.  I am a guy with a bigger wrist but not sure they would fit.  Anyone know how long they are?  The website is also acting kinda wonky this morning.  Sometimes they show up and sometimes they don't.



I just had a look , they are cute ! You should phone customer service and ask ..


----------



## Bostonjetset

I am at work now so will try to call them at lunch time. The price is good too but they kill you with the shipping. They seem ok for a guy right?  Stacked with other bracelets of course.


----------



## crazyforhermes

Bostonjetset said:


> I am at work now so will try to call them at lunch time. The price is good too but they kill you with the shipping. They seem ok for a guy right?  Stacked with other bracelets of course.



Sure , but maybe not a pink one


----------



## Nattie35

Bostonjetset said:


> I am at work now so will try to call them at lunch time. The price is good too but they kill you with the shipping. They seem ok for a guy right?  Stacked with other bracelets of course.


I like them for a guy! I tried ordering one and it said unavailable and now it's redirecting me to the home page. I hope it's just a glitch.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Nattie35 said:


> I like them for a guy! I tried ordering one and it said unavailable and now it's redirecting me to the home page. I hope it's just a glitch.



I hope so too. It's been crazy all morning!!  Notice how clicking on the sailboat never redirects you to the homepage though?!?!  That link always comes right up haha.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

bakeacookie said:


> Silk cord bracelets are up on the website. These are thinner with a silver clasp.



Here's a screen shot.  They're on and off the site, but I haven't seen any color options.


----------



## Nattie35

Bostonjetset said:


> I hope so too. It's been crazy all morning!!  Notice how clicking on the sailboat never redirects you to the homepage though?!?!  That link always comes right up haha.


Hahah you're right about the sailboat! I hadn't even bothered clicking on it before. Hopefully we get the chance to order the bracelet as I missed out on the other silk cord bracelet twice.


----------



## marygatch

does anyone know when is the next petit h event In US again . i missed this one out . thanks so much


----------



## excalibur

Nattie35 said:


> Hahah you're right about the sailboat! I hadn't even bothered clicking on it before. Hopefully we get the chance to order the bracelet as I missed out on the other silk cord bracelet twice.


I tried to click the buttoned bracelet and was directed back to the main page. When I clicked the boat, voila! no glitch whatsoever lol


----------



## Nattie35

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Here's a screen shot.  They're on and off the site, but I haven't seen any color options.


They had pink, turquoise and black when I was looking at them before and they all disappeared within a minute. So crazy now I keep getting redirected to the home page.


----------



## excalibur

kevintheking said:


> Sadley i am in ny. I can send it back to online but then I can't exchange it because they are out of stock... I think I need to decided if this is really worth almost 400. Or I can use it with out the top so it's more like a fancy pen covering for the barrel and not the top


IMO you should return it. I wonder if the item was defective? Or perhaps that's normal with exotic skin with scales (especially on such a small item)?


----------



## marygatch

Nattie35 said:


> Hahah you're right about the sailboat! I hadn't even bothered clicking on it before. Hopefully we get the chance to order the bracelet as I missed out on the other silk cord bracelet twice.


i called the 800 number they said its all sold out on the silk cord bracelt i wonder if scp still have some . i missed this petit h this time , do you know when is the next petit h again


----------



## mimi 123

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Here's a screen shot.  They're on and off the site, but I haven't seen any color options.



This is really cute and nice price too.  Did not see it in the store. I got the long silk bracelet which is 3tour and has gold clasp ending last saturday.


----------



## Nattie35

marygatch said:


> i called the 800 number they said its all sold out on the silk cord bracelt i wonder if scp still have some . i missed this petit h this time , do you know when is the next petit h again


No I don't sorry but I do hope it's in NY again!


----------



## Nattie35

mimi 123 said:


> This is really cute and nice price too.  Did not see it in the store. I got the long silk bracelet which is 3tour and has gold clasp ending last saturday.


That sounds lovely!


----------



## ldldb

marygatch said:


> i called the 800 number they said its all sold out on the silk cord bracelt i wonder if scp still have some . i missed this petit h this time , do you know when is the next petit h again





marygatch said:


> does anyone know when is the next petit h event In US again . i missed this one out . thanks so much





Nattie35 said:


> No I don't sorry but I do hope it's in NY again!



the SA told me the petit H roving exhibit was moving on to Taiwan next!!


----------



## kitty22

Dolphin ornaments are available online again!


----------



## doves75

kevintheking said:


> Sadley i am in ny. I can send it back to online but then I can't exchange it because they are out of stock... I think I need to decided if this is really worth almost 400. Or I can use it with out the top so it's more like a fancy pen covering for the barrel and not the top




I think you should return it if you are not satisfied since we pay a lot of money for Hermes items. Beside if you keep the pen without its cap, the ink may leak out and ruin your other stuff, and hopefully not stain your B or K.


----------



## Onthego

kitty22 said:


> Dolphin ornaments are available online again!


Thank you, thank you. I got 2 hopefully the transaction goes through.


----------



## excalibur

Onthego said:


> Thank you, thank you. I got 2 hopefully the transaction goes through.


I was late 
Gone now


----------



## Goldfox

kevintheking said:


> Sadley i am in ny. I can send it back to online but then I can't exchange it because they are out of stock... I think I need to decided if this is really worth almost 400. Or I can use it with out the top so it's more like a fancy pen covering for the barrel and not the top




I don't know if it is any help to you, but they are still available on the EU-site:


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 2663140
> 
> 
> This is the Croc pen holder it comes with a wooden pencil but I just realized you can't fit a pen in it with a cap... It's a design flaw. The case is to slim to accommodate a cap
> 
> The only way it will hold a pen is cap less and I don't trust that moving around my bag like that. Plus the hermes stamp is directly on the scales so half of the logo is missing
> 
> I'm erring kid of annoyed with the online offerings and quality... Not for nothing these items are still very expensive



Maybe this mini pen would work.  It has a cap:
http://www.jetpens.com/Ohto-Petit-B-Needle-Point-Ballpoint-Pen-0.5-mm-Pearl-White-Body/pd/5320

I have no affiliation with the company!!


----------



## csshopper

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 2663140
> 
> 
> This is the Croc pen holder it comes with a wooden pencil but I just realized you can't fit a pen in it with a cap... It's a design flaw. The case is to slim to accommodate a cap
> 
> The only way it will hold a pen is cap less and I don't trust that moving around my bag like that. Plus the hermes stamp is directly on the scales so half of the logo is missing
> 
> I'm erring kid of annoyed with the online offerings and quality... Not for nothing these items are still very expensive



Kevin

I would be disappointed/irked too had I bought one of these.  If you decide to keep it, I would take it into Tiffany's and see if one of their slim profile pens with a twist mechanism, versus cap, would fit inside.  I think you may find one that works.


----------



## kitty22

i'm noticing petit h things pop up on the website randomly, then disappear, so strange...


----------



## kevintheking

Yeah I think I am going to return it! It's one of thoes items that are really pretty to look at but not so functional in the day to day lifestyle


----------



## Bostonjetset

I broke down and bought two of the round silk ornaments since they re-appeared online again.  I will likely keep one and give one to my bff for Xmas.  They are not very useful but seem cute enough and I like how everything in petit h is one of a kind.  I suppose I bought it more for the collectible aspect of it but I do hope I can find some use for it.  Maybe as a charm on a dresser drawer?  Any ideas from those who bought them?


----------



## marygatch

dear my fellow hermes lover , i just placed an order in hermes costumer  service 800 441 4488- the silk bracelet is already sold out but the silk ornament star is available and the round as well . call them and you might have a luck . the girl i spoke too told me a couple star and round ornaments . hope this help


----------



## kevintheking

A giant box arrived today from Hermes and I was thinking someone bought me a suprise because I only ordered the silk dolphin and pinwheel when I opened the box this was inside
	

		
			
		

		
	




I love the colors... Now to find it a home somewhere in the house


----------



## marygatch

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 2664195
> 
> A giant box arrived today from Hermes and I was thinking someone bought me a suprise because I only ordered the silk dolphin and pinwheel when I opened the box this was inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664198
> 
> 
> I love the colors... Now to find it a home somewhere in the house




Wow giant box  I though they put extra gift heheh , can you take a picture of your silk dolphin thanks


----------



## Senbei

ldldb said:


> the SA told me the petit H roving exhibit was moving on to Taiwan next!!



I overheard some Taiwanese girls at SCP saying that it already was in Taiwan?? I'm confused because I thought petit h was one store at time (aside from the permanent one).


----------



## jyyanks

Sooooo, I'm on ban island but broke my ban since Petit H items are only available for a limited time.  Here are my latest purchases - ornament and cord necklace in blue/green/yellow combo.


----------



## kevintheking

Here are the two dolphins I got.. Again no blue even though that was the dominant color I chose ,however the black and white one was the exact one shown on the website so I am thrilled!


----------



## ghoztz

Senbei said:


> I overheard some Taiwanese girls at SCP saying that it already was in Taiwan?? I'm confused because I thought petit h was one store at time (aside from the permanent one).


Well, I think what she really means is, it will go to Taiwan after the exhibition at SCP.


----------



## ghoztz

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 2664195
> 
> A giant box arrived today from Hermes and I was thinking someone bought me a suprise because I only ordered the silk dolphin and pinwheel when I opened the box this was inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664198
> 
> 
> I love the colors... Now to find it a home somewhere in the house


Really love the color combo!!    Simply gorgeous!    Is it a PM, MM or GM?  Does it turn at all?


----------



## excalibur

kevintheking said:


> Here are the two dolphins I got.. Again no blue even though that was the dominant color I chose ,however the black and white one was the exact one shown on the website so I am thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664306


I thought if you chose blue, you would have gotten a dominant blue ornament? The one on the right should have been categorised as red/orange I suppose.
I really like the black grey pattern.


----------



## Bostonjetset

jyyanks said:


> Sooooo, I'm on ban island but broke my ban since Petit H items are only available for a limited time.  Here are my latest purchases - ornament and cord necklace in blue/green/yellow combo.


I love the colorway of your ornament.  I hope mine are as nice.  How do you find the quality?  The edges look like they pucker a bit.  Do you think in person that look more perfectly round?

I still don't know what I will use it for.  Are you putting it on your xmas tree or did you come up with a creative alternate use that you'd care to share


----------



## joanneminnie

kevintheking said:


> Here are the two dolphins I got.. Again no blue even though that was the dominant color I chose ,however the black and white one was the exact one shown on the website so I am thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664306



Lovely!! Are there small leather pieces came with the ribbon? Thanks!


----------



## kevintheking

ghoztz said:


> Really love the color combo!!    Simply gorgeous!    Is it a PM, MM or GM?  Does it turn at all?



It's the pm the smallest size but it is not small at all about 6 inches in diameter it's what I thought the mm was going to be! I can't imagine the mg version it must be the size of a computer screen lol


----------



## kevintheking

Bostonjetset said:


> I love the colorway of your ornament.  I hope mine are as nice.  How do you find the quality?  The edges look like they pucker a bit.  Do you think in person that look more perfectly round?
> 
> I still don't know what I will use it for.  Are you putting it on your xmas tree or did you come up with a creative alternate use that you'd care to share



I am going to put on my tree!! I find the quality good!! The seams don't really pucker I think they are very well made, I did notice some of mine are a but larger / fuller then others


----------



## kevintheking

joanneminnie said:


> Lovely!! Are there small leather pieces came with the ribbon? Thanks!



Yes the small leather seahorse shrimp or turtle are on each box bought from online! Seems like a random choice of which one of the three you get
 They are super  fun!


----------



## Kitty S.

jyyanks said:


> Sooooo, I'm on ban island but broke my ban since Petit H items are only available for a limited time.  Here are my latest purchases - ornament and cord necklace in blue/green/yellow combo.




Thanks for modeling the cord necklace. I was wondering how it'd look. It certainly looks great on you! &#128077;


----------



## marygatch

kevintheking said:


> Here are the two dolphins I got.. Again no blue even though that was the dominant color I chose ,however the black and white one was the exact one shown on the website so I am thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664306



what a beautiful dolphin i was i got them . but i got luck in there round and star onaments , what do you think if use it as a bag charm , any thought?


----------



## jyyanks

Bostonjetset said:


> I love the colorway of your ornament.  I hope mine are as nice.  How do you find the quality?  The edges look like they pucker a bit.  Do you think in person that look more perfectly round?
> 
> I still don't know what I will use it for.  Are you putting it on your xmas tree or did you come up with a creative alternate use that you'd care to share


Thanks! The edges do pucker a bit but they are tight - no loose stitching.  It's actually quite cute but way too big to use as a bag ornament.  I think it's going to end up on my tree as I can't think of another use for it.  It's too large for a bag ornament or to wear as a pendant and too expensive to give to my kids.


----------



## jyyanks

Kitty S. said:


> Thanks for modeling the cord necklace. I was wondering how it'd look. It certainly looks great on you! &#128077;


Thanks! I wasn't sure about this necklace which is why I posted the mod shot.  Figured   someone else might be curious.  Not sure what I will wear it with yet - I'm thinking it will work with a button down shirt or a casual tee with a scooped neck.  Hopefully I'll find a way to wear this.


----------



## marygatch

It looks small on the picture . Can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## Senbei

ghoztz said:


> Well, I think what she really means is, it will go to Taiwan after the exhibition at SCP.



Right I understand that. What I mean is I heard girls there last week saying it was already going on there.


----------



## blythediva

kevintheking said:


> Here are the two dolphins I got.. Again no blue even though that was the dominant color I chose ,however the black and white one was the exact one shown on the website so I am thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664306


Can you please take a pic of your dolphins hung on a bag?  I am wondering how big they are.  The site says they are quite big, 6.5 inches.


----------



## marygatch

blythediva said:


> Can you please take a pic of your dolphins hung on a bag?  I am wondering how big they are.  The site says they are quite big, 6.5 inches.




I would love to see it too , am thinking to do that it might be fun


----------



## peggioka

haha, I just bought the same style necklace in the same design   I love the green color ...



jyyanks said:


> Sooooo, I'm on ban island but broke my ban since Petit H items are only available for a limited time. Here are my latest purchases - ornament and cord necklace in blue/green/yellow combo.


----------



## peggioka

LV makes these pocket pens too.  but it is skinny and in the same time very long.  so I think you probably can find some skinny and long ball pen that fits into it.



csshopper said:


> Kevin
> 
> I would be disappointed/irked too had I bought one of these. If you decide to keep it, I would take it into Tiffany's and see if one of their slim profile pens with a twist mechanism, versus cap, would fit inside. I think you may find one that works.


----------



## peggioka

Gorgious!  Where did you score the, on line or in the store?



kevintheking said:


> Here are the two dolphins I got.. Again no blue even though that was the dominant color I chose ,however the black and white one was the exact one shown on the website so I am thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664306


----------



## chkpfbeliever

kevintheking said:


> Here are the two dolphins I got.. Again no blue even though that was the dominant color I chose ,however the black and white one was the exact one shown on the website so I am thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664306



I love the Dolphins. How did I miss them ? Can't wait to get my Star ornaments.  Wondering whey they put them in a big box like this ?


----------



## jkld11

Leather charms are up on the website! I just ordered a seahorse. 
They have shells and dolphins too.


----------



## Bostonjetset

jkld11 said:


> Leather charms are up on the website! I just ordered a seahorse.
> They have shells and dolphins too.



I can't see them. Ughhhh. This website leaves a lot to be desired. Of course the sailboat is readily displayed for anyone who wants to drop 10k haha


----------



## jkld11

Bostonjetset said:


> I can't see them. Ughhhh. This website leaves a lot to be desired. Of course the sailboat is readily displayed for anyone who wants to drop 10k haha


http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/charms/seahorse/petith-charm-hippocamp-67743.html


----------



## joanneminnie

jkld11 said:


> Leather charms are up on the website! I just ordered a seahorse.
> They have shells and dolphins too.




Thanks for the info! I ordered a dolphin


----------



## Bostonjetset

jkld11 said:


> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/charms/seahorse/petith-charm-hippocamp-67743.html



Thanks!!  They are cute. Still wishing the had the bear though  

Not sure, as a guy, that I would use a dolphin or seahorse on my bag.


----------



## carlinha

Bostonjetset said:


> Thanks!!  They are cute. Still wishing the had the bear though
> 
> Not sure, as a guy, that I would use a dolphin or seahorse on my bag.



what about the seashell?


----------



## Bostonjetset

carlinha said:


> what about the seashell?



The seashell is kind of cool but for that price I don't want to just settle.


----------



## jkld11

Bostonjetset said:


> Thanks!!  They are cute. Still wishing the had the bear though
> 
> Not sure, as a guy, that I would use a dolphin or seahorse on my bag.


Ha! Well I am hoping they are just spreading it out and a squirrel will resurface...


----------



## Onthego

carlinha said:


> what about the seashell?




So cute.


----------



## ghoztz

Bostonjetset said:


> Thanks!!  They are cute. Still wishing the had the bear though
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, as a guy, that I would use a dolphin or seahorse on my bag.




Don't think a seahorse is too feminine for any guys.  Plus, don't let the society/norm tell you what you should or shouldn't wear.  You should dictate your own style.  Go get it before it is gone.


----------



## kevintheking

peggioka said:


> LV makes these pocket pens too.  but it is skinny and in the same time very long.  so I think you probably can find some skinny and long ball pen that fits into it.



Thanks for the info ! I am going to have to look around to find an option that works! I was going to return but I really like it and I think it looks quite chic!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

ghoztz said:


> Don't think a seahorse is too feminine for any guys.  Plus, don't let the society/norm tell you what you should or shouldn't wear.  You should dictate your own style.  Go get it before it is gone.



Haha.  I am pretty good about going against the grain however I was really hoping for a bear 

These are not cheap items so I don't want to buy what I'm not in love with. Besides, I may just get a free seahorse as a ribbon charm when my ornaments arrive. They look very similar even though not a big haha.


----------



## jkld11

Bostonjetset said:


> Haha.  I am pretty good about going against the grain however I was really hoping for a bear
> 
> These are not cheap items so I don't want to buy what I'm not in love with. Besides, I may just get a free seahorse as a ribbon charm when my ornaments arrive. They look very similar even though not a big haha.


Oh I didn't even think of that! The bag my sister got for me at SCP should be arriving today. Woohoo! Wonder which animal I will get...


----------



## kevintheking

blythediva said:


> Can you please take a pic of your dolphins hung on a bag?  I am wondering how big they are.  The site says they are quite big, 6.5 inches.





Here it is on my 40 cm birkin ... It's quite large 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 personally I think they are beas hanging on the tree!


----------



## AnnaE

I just bought a seahorse and opted to pick it up at Madison. Any ideas when it would be available for pickup? Thanks.


----------



## AnnaE

This is adorable! I wanted to get several, but I realized would immediately think it's a toy for him, so I am not risking it.


----------



## ghoztz

kevintheking said:


> Here it is on my 40 cm birkin ... It's quite large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally I think they are beas hanging on the tree!




 Dolphin looks so awesome with your lovely B!


----------



## ghoztz

AnnaE said:


> I just bought a seahorse and opted to pick it up at Madison. Any ideas when it would be available for pickup? Thanks.




It usually takes less than 3 days.  It shall arrive at the store on Friday or Saturday. Fingers cross.  &#128521;


----------



## excalibur

Cute charms, but I'm so worried I will end up with colors that I dislike. I suppose they randomly choose the color for you? 
And to say that this is an element of surprise? I have no comment


----------



## AnnaE

I think it says that one side will be the color that shows up when one orders (fuchsia for a seahorse in my case), and the reverse side will be a surprise. I can live with that I suppose. I also figured that if I don't like it at all, I will see if I can re-sell it, can probbaly recoup the cost.


----------



## AnnaE

ghoztz said:


> It usually takes less than 3 days.  It shall arrive at the store on Friday or Saturday. Fingers cross.  &#128521;



How exciting! Can't wait.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Omg I just got a call saying the black color way was sold out even though I placed my order last night and only blue was left. I said two blue would have to suffice. Then she said all the blue were gone and I couldn't get any.  I asked if they could have them sent to me from scp since I went through all this hassle and she said no sorry we can't do that. 

 Hermes has horrible customer service considering the cost of their items. !!


----------



## AnnaE

Bostonjetset said:


> Omg I just got a call saying the black color way was sold out even though I placed my order last night and only blue was left. I said two blue would have to suffice. Then she said all the blue were gone and I couldn't get any.  I asked if they could have them sent to me from scp since I went through all this hassle and she said no sorry we can't do that.
> 
> Hermes has horrible customer service considering the cost of their items. !!



I think the problem is not really customer service, but rather inventory management. They have so few of all the petit h items, they are clearly struggling to keep track of what sells where. I am so sorry you didn't get what you want though --- did you end up with anything or was the whole order bust?


----------



## Bostonjetset

AnnaE said:


> I think the problem is not really customer service, but rather inventory management. They have so few of all the petit h items, they are clearly struggling to keep track of what sells where. I am so sorry you didn't get what you want though --- did you end up with anything or was the whole order bust?



So far the whole order is a bust. I am waiting for a manager to call me back. I may try scp and ask kindly if they can phone order due to my circumstance. I know they have plenty these round ornaments.


----------



## excalibur

Bostonjetset said:


> Omg I just got a call saying the black color way was sold out even though I placed my order last night and only blue was left. I said two blue would have to suffice. Then she said all the blue were gone and I couldn't get any.  I asked if they could have them sent to me from scp since I went through all this hassle and she said no sorry we can't do that.
> 
> Hermes has horrible customer service considering the cost of their items. !!


Can they do that?? I thought once your order went through, it meant they still had the inventory.


----------



## AnnaE

excalibur said:


> Can they do that?? I thought once your order went through, it meant they still had the inventory.



Theoretically, that should be the case, but from my (limited) understanding of inventory tracking systems, they are probably not tracking the Petit h items very efficiently.


----------



## AnnaE

Bostonjetset said:


> So far the whole order is a bust. I am waiting for a manager to call me back. I may try scp and ask kindly if they can phone order due to my circumstance. I know they have plenty these round ornaments.



Good luck! I hope they find the items you want. How very irritating!


----------



## VesperSparrow

I was just able to order a spaghetti bracelet on the phone app although they don't show up on the website. Hope it's for real but who knows? !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kitty S. said:


> Thanks for modeling the cord necklace. I was wondering how it'd look. It certainly looks great on you! &#128077;



+1 Too bad that they are sold out by the time I saw the modeling pic.


----------



## AnnaE

chkpfbeliever said:


> +1 Too bad that they are sold out by the time I saw the modeling pic.



The necklace shows up for me when I access the website on my iPhone usingn the Silk Knots app. It doesn't show up on my laptop. Give it a try?


----------



## Fabfashion

kevintheking said:


> Here it is on my 40 cm birkin ... It's quite large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally I think they are beas hanging on the tree!


 
It looks great with your B! I was wondering how it'd look so haven't ordered one. Thanks for sharing the pic. Now I need to decide between this and the leather seahorse. What a dilemma.


----------



## AnnaE

VesperSparrow said:


> I was just able to order a spaghetti bracelet on the phone app although they don't show up on the website. Hope it's for real but who knows? !



Are you talking about the Silk Knots app? They have the cord necklace via the app, but I don't see the bracelet


----------



## Bostonjetset

AnnaE said:


> The necklace shows up for me when I access the website on my iPhone usingn the Silk Knots app. It doesn't show up on my laptop. Give it a try?


 
More frustration  with the website for others I see as well.  So sorry 

I think they should give us all a free $10K sailboat for all this hassle.  Clearly they have plenty of those!  haha


----------



## AnnaE

Bostonjetset said:


> More frustration  with the website for others I see as well.  So sorry
> 
> I think they should give us all a free $10K sailboat for all this hassle.  Clearly they have plenty of those!  haha



What they should do is take the damn sailboat and use it to make some more silk bracelets. And ornaments. Just take my money already, Hermes!!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

AnnaE said:


> What they should do is take the damn sailboat and use it to make some more silk bracelets. And ornaments. Just take my money already, Hermes!!!


 
HAHAHAHA

AGREED!

P.S. I called SCP and the sales associate was SO nice and they said they would charge send the 2 ornaments for me since h.com messed up.  They even waived the shipping due to the hassle.  H customer service is the stores is wonderful.  I am happy once again


----------



## AnnaE

Bostonjetset said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> AGREED!
> 
> P.S. I called SCP and the sales associate was SO nice and they said they would charge send the 2 ornaments for me since h.com messed up.  They even waived the shipping due to the hassle.  H customer service is the stores is wonderful.  I am happy once again



Oh I am so happy for you!!! Do post pictures when they arrive.

You got the globe / ball ornaments, correct? Do you know if they have any other ones left?..


----------



## Bostonjetset

AnnaE said:


> Oh I am so happy for you!!! Do post pictures when they arrive.
> 
> You got the globe / ball ornaments, correct? Do you know if they have any other ones left?..


 
Thanks and I will!

I got the round ones yes.  She said they had a few left in the blue.  I got the last black/gold one.  She said they also have porcelain ones that sounded cute but since I couldn't see them I didn't want to order.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

AnnaE said:


> The necklace shows up for me when I access the website on my iPhone usingn the Silk Knots app. It doesn't show up on my laptop. Give it a try?



Good idea. Let me try on my mobile.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Can anyone shed light on the size of the free charms that came with your order ?  The one that is one sale online today is  4" x 2.75".  Wondering if the free ones are smaller or identical ?  

Did H just realize that there is more money to be made by selling these charms rather than giving away ? LOL !!!

Any company should learn from H to how they can make money off scraps !


----------



## AnnaE

chkpfbeliever said:


> Can anyone shed light on the size of the free charms that came with your order ?  The one that is one sale online today is  4" x 2.75".  Wondering if the free ones are smaller or identical ?
> 
> Did H just realize that there is more money to be made by selling these charms rather than giving away ? LOL !!!
> 
> Any company should learn from H to how they can make money off scraps !



The complimentary charms are smaller and have a slot to slide a bolduc through. 

I think Hermes, expensive as its wares may be, is not all about making money. They are proud of their traditions and craftsmanship and view those little charts as a charming quirk. Not wasting their materials is part of the tradition.

Having said that, I am sure many people will be selling those charms online very soon.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaE said:


> The complimentary charms are smaller and have a slot to slide a bolduc through.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hermes, expensive as its wares may be, is not all about making money. They are proud of their traditions and craftsmanship and view those little charts as a charming quirk. Not wasting their materials is part of the tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, I am sure many people will be selling those charms online very soon.




Some people have. I saw on eBay a few people selling the free charms. 

The markup on actual items is insane. The 145$ silk cord bracelet, people were asking double. 

This was when petit h just opened in SCP, and I was curious to see how quick resellers got to it. 

I'm betting there's a few of the animal charms on eBay already.


----------



## VesperSparrow

AnnaE said:


> Are you talking about the Silk Knots app? They have the cord necklace via the app, but I don't see the bracelet



I don't have the knots app - maybe it's just the regular website but the mobile version?  At the same moment I could see them on my phone but not the computer.  Sorry but I don't see them anymore but good to know to try multiple ways in.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

AnnaE said:


> The complimentary charms are smaller and have a slot to slide a bolduc through.
> 
> I think Hermes, expensive as its wares may be, is not all about making money. They are proud of their traditions and craftsmanship and view those little charts as a charming quirk. Not wasting their materials is part of the tradition.
> 
> Having said that, I am sure many people will be selling those charms online very soon.



I'm not Mr. Dumas but I've to say that H is now very corporate and a lot of decision were made about increasing the bottom line.  If not wasting their materials is part of the tradition, how come Petite H was not available years ago ? The cost of the top quality cow hides have risen so much in the last few years (think about so many more brands making leather goods now compared to 10 years ago) that someone started putting their creativity together to take advantage of the scraps.  That also explains the ridiculous new policies that they keep adding to their sales staff.  Less bags this year but higher quota..... you talk to an SA and they can give you a long story.  

I'm not against Petite H nor am I against reseller.  I look forward to seeing the Dolphin ornament on Ebay as I missed out yesterday.  As long as the markup is not astronomical, the resellers are a great source for those with no access to these lovely goodies.


----------



## Bostonjetset

You are correct about the animal charms. A fox is on eBay already along with the same seashell that H still have available. $395 each. That's over double the cost. Cray cray.


----------



## AnnaE

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm not Mr. Dumas but I've to say that H is now very corporate and a lot of decision were made about increasing the bottom line.  If not wasting their materials is part of the tradition, how come Petite H was not available years ago ? The cost of the top quality cow hides have risen so much in the last few years (think about so many more brands making leather goods now compared to 10 years ago) that someone started putting their creativity together to take advantage of the scraps.  That also explains the ridiculous new policies that they keep adding to their sales staff.  Less bags this year but higher quota..... you talk to an SA and they can give you a long story.
> 
> I'm not against Petite H nor am I against reseller.  I look forward to seeing the Dolphin ornament on Ebay as I missed out yesterday.  As long as the markup is not astronomical, the resellers are a great source for those with no access to these lovely goodies.



I will reply to the bottom line comment later, but I bought the seahorse ornament this morning online, and they had the dolphin one as well.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bakeacookie said:


> Some people have. I saw on eBay a few people selling the free charms.
> 
> The markup on actual items is insane. The 145$ silk cord bracelet, people were asking double.
> 
> This was when petit h just opened in SCP, and I was curious to see how quick resellers got to it.
> 
> I'm betting there's a few of the animal charms on eBay already.



double is insane but don't forget about all the Ebay/Paypal fees as well as sales tax on top of the $145.  Now that I know it is on Ebay, I'm going to look for one since I missed out on the silk cord bracelet.  They look like a great summer piece without the weight.


----------



## AnnaE

Bostonjetset said:


> You are correct about the animal charms. A fox is on eBay already along with the same seashell that H still have available. $395 each. That's over double the cost. Cray cray.



Wow. I mentioned earlier that I would consider selling my seahorse if it's not my preferred color, but I actually did not realize I could not only recover the price, but make double?! Just being sarcastic here, that's just insane!


----------



## AnnaE

chkpfbeliever said:


> double may insane but don't forget about all the Ebay/Paypal fees as well as sales tax on top of the $145.  Now that I know it is on Ebay, I'm going to look for one since I missed out on the silk cord bracelet.  They look like a great summer piece without the weight.



I think it's the buyer who pays the applicable sales tax, not the seller.

If markup is $145, I think the fees would not be higher than $15, so one still makes $130. Not bad.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## AnnaE

Bostonjetset said:


> You are correct about the animal charms. A fox is on eBay already along with the same seashell that H still have available. $395 each. That's over double the cost. Cray cray.



The only reason I can see for someone buying the seashell off of eBay for that price when it is available on h.com is to have it shipped internationally. It is mind blowing otherwise.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

AnnaE said:


> I think it's the buyer who pays the applicable sales tax, not the seller.
> 
> If markup is $145, I think the fees would not be higher than $15, so one still makes $130. Not bad.
> 
> Good luck in your search!



What I meant for sales tax is the seller has to pay when they get it from SCP or online.  I read that Ebay and Paypal fees now totaled 13%.  Then again, the seller can only make money if there is a buyer.  Anyway, I found a silk necklace for $180 on Evilbay so I hope I get it !


----------



## AnnaE

chkpfbeliever said:


> What I meant for sales tax is the seller has to pay when they get it from SCP or online.  I read that Ebay and Paypal fees now totaled 13%.  Then again, the seller can only make money if there is a buyer.  Anyway, I found a silk necklace for $180 on Evilbay so I hope I get it !



Which silk necklace -- pleated or cord?

I bought a Petit H pleated necklace on eBay 2-3 years back because the price was amazing and I missed out in-store. I was pretty chuffed to have acquired it actually and would have probably paid more for it as well.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

AnnaE said:


> Which silk necklace -- pleated or cord?
> 
> I bought a Petit H pleated necklace on eBay 2-3 years back because the price was amazing and I missed out in-store. I was pretty chuffed to have acquired it actually and would have probably paid more for it as well.



It is the cord.  This is the one I like:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-HERMES-...0?pt=US_Men_s_Accessories&hash=item3390bf818c

I fell in love with the cord after seeing our dear *Jyyanks* modeled it.  She is quite an enabler !!


----------



## AnnaE

chkpfbeliever said:


> It is the cord.  This is the one I like:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-HERMES-...0?pt=US_Men_s_Accessories&hash=item3390bf818c
> 
> I fell in love with the cord after seeing our dear *Jyyanks* modeled it.  She is quite an enabler !!



So beautiful! And reasonable price right now. I do hope you get it and model it as well. I personally cannot pull it off; in fact, it might be one of the few Hermes items I can never ever pull off.


----------



## sparklelisab

ladies, lots of Petit Charms online H.com right now


----------



## AnnaE

sparklelisab said:


> ladies, lots of Petit Charms online H.com right now



Hehe, I think we have a gentleman in our midst as well, but yeah charms are online! )


----------



## kitty22

Got the ornaments!  I wanted to give some as gifts and keep some.  Any thoughts on which ones I should keep??  (wish i could keep them all!!)


----------



## Bostonjetset

AnnaE said:


> Hehe, I think we have a gentleman in our midst as well, but yeah charms are online! )



Haha. Thanks Anna!  Yes I am a man. I think there is another guy on here as well. ( unless Kevin is just an alias haha). 

I can understand paying a premium on eBay for these limited edition pieces after the sale is over. But paying double when the store still has them??  Seems silly.


----------



## ghoztz

kitty22 said:


> Got the ornaments!  I wanted to give some as gifts and keep some.  Any thoughts on which ones I should keep??  (wish i could keep them all!!)




They are so precious!!!  Hate the fact that I missed out on it.  You shall keep one dolphin and one star for sure.


----------



## kevintheking

Bostonjetset said:


> Haha. Thanks Anna!  Yes I am a man. I think there is another guy on here as well. ( unless Kevin is just an alias haha).
> 
> I can understand paying a premium on eBay for these limited edition pieces after the sale is over. But paying double when the store still has them??  Seems silly.



Hello , yes I am a male as well can't wait to see what other petit h items arrive in the last few days


----------



## Bostonjetset

kitty22 said:


> Got the ornaments!  I wanted to give some as gifts and keep some.  Any thoughts on which ones I should keep??  (wish i could keep them all!!)



They are all so cute. If I had to pick one of each I would take the green dolphin and the black/white star. It's a tough call though.


----------



## AnnaE

kitty22 said:


> Got the ornaments!  I wanted to give some as gifts and keep some.  Any thoughts on which ones I should keep??  (wish i could keep them all!!)



How many are you keeping? Are you going to use them as Christmas ornaments or for bags and suchlike? I would at least keep the green dolphin and the turquoise star, although if you are planning on using them for bags, I would match them to the bag.


----------



## ceci

The dolphin swims to mama so fast! I was so surprised the package was waiting at the door when I got home just earlier.

Life is full of surprises too! Order the blue/green/turquoise on Sunday with FedEx Ground.




And got this in just 3 days!! Perfect silk charm on my K28 Box!! Color just matches so well. 




Here's the pattern on the other side:


----------



## excalibur

kitty22 said:


> Got the ornaments!  I wanted to give some as gifts and keep some.  Any thoughts on which ones I should keep??  (wish i could keep them all!!)


Your ornaments are so nice. You are lucky to get such a bright color combination. The reason I'm saying this is because with petit h, the color is random. For example, you think you'll get a bright blue but in the end you might get a dark blue instead. 
I guess same case with the entire petit h collection across the board...
If only SCP had these ornaments, that would have been perfect! So far they only have the round ones.


----------



## AnnaE

Bostonjetset said:


> I can understand paying a premium on eBay for these limited edition pieces after the sale is over. But paying double when the store still has them??  Seems silly.



I think that someone who buys them online may not be too familiar with Hermes offerings and not know it's on the website at the moment. Maybe double the retail price seems reasonable to many? 

I always find that petit H pricing is all over the place; e.g., the silk bracelet felt 'underpriced' to me (and I think to many others, hence them disappearing so quickly), whereas the leather charms felt priced above their value for just a cut-out bit of leather (but I still bought one).

In addition, there are also international customers who cannot order from the website, I would venture a guess they make up a large portion of eBay customers for Hermes wares.


----------



## AnnaE

ceci said:


> The dolphin swims to mama so fast! I was so surprised the package was waiting at the door when I got home just earlier.



Beautiful! And wow, they are big! Enjoy your dolphin


----------



## ceci

kitty22 said:


> Got the ornaments!  I wanted to give some as gifts and keep some.  Any thoughts on which ones I should keep??  (wish i could keep them all!!)




Wow! You got some nice pattern with your dolphins! Especially B&W and green one! Congrats!


----------



## ceci

AnnaE said:


> Beautiful! And wow, they are big! Enjoy your dolphin




Thanks Anne! It's my first to order online, always prefer seeing in person. But the silk charm will perfect for box leather. Now need to get a new twilly to match


----------



## AnnaE

ceci said:


> Thanks Anne! It's my first to order online, always prefer seeing in person. But the silk charm will perfect for box leather. Now need to get a new twilly to match



Oh I would be curious to see what twilly you pick. Are you thinking of matching the brown or the green?


----------



## excalibur

Has anyone tried the dolphin silk ornament on birkin 30 or kelly 35? Is the size ok?
Thank you


----------



## marygatch

excalibur said:


> Has anyone tried the dolphin silk ornament on birkin 30 or kelly 35? Is the size ok?
> Thank you




Am planning to try the star someone posted before using it birkin 40 but it looks dolphin is big


----------



## nelli

just received my petit h shopping bag.


----------



## GenieBottle26

Bostonjetset said:


> I broke down and bought two of the round silk ornaments since they re-appeared online again.  I will likely keep one and give one to my bff for Xmas.  They are not very useful but seem cute enough and I like how everything in petit h is one of a kind.  I suppose I bought it more for the collectible aspect of it but I do hope I can find some use for it.  Maybe as a charm on a dresser drawer?  Any ideas from those who bought them?




I also broke down & bought one of the silk round ornaments. I was thinking of using it as a bag charm?


----------



## bakeacookie

nelli said:


> just received my petit h shopping bag.




Gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnaE

nelli said:


> just received my petit h shopping bag.


 
Gorgeous!!! Where did you get it -- was it online?


----------



## nelli

AnnaE said:


> Gorgeous!!! Where did you get it -- was it online?



Thanks!  Yes, I purchased it online.


----------



## jkld11

Just got my Skeleton tote!

Gah, can't get the photos to work. 

https://flic.kr/p/o6JubF

https://flic.kr/p/o72S5k

https://flic.kr/p/o6W4xu


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm surprised how small the parts are to some bags, considering how small some skeleton bags are.


----------



## ldldb

jkld11 said:


> Just got my Skeleton tote!
> 
> Gah, can't get the photos to work.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o6JubF
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o72S5k
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o6W4xu




we can see the pics. so cute


----------



## Bostonjetset

jkld11 said:


> Just got my Skeleton tote!
> 
> Gah, can't get the photos to work.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o6JubF
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o72S5k
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o6W4xu


OMG I love it!  I would love one of these bags but my bag budget is unfortunately on hold right now


----------



## Onthego

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 2663140
> 
> 
> This is the Croc pen holder it comes with a wooden pencil but I just realized you can't fit a pen in it with a cap... It's a design flaw. The case is to slim to accommodate a cap
> 
> The only way it will hold a pen is cap less and I don't trust that moving around my bag like that. Plus the hermes stamp is directly on the scales so half of the logo is missing
> 
> I'm erring kid of annoyed with the online offerings and quality... Not for nothing these items are still very expensive






Okay I did not want a pencil holder. But I will use the bottom 1/2. At least that has the logo part. Yay my first exotic Hermes anything. It even came with a Cities I think it's called. The capuccine matches my Windsor castle pen.  But yes it's not very functional, even with the pencil the top part would fall off inside my purse. 
One of my plain round ornaments is just plain ugly. It was by mistake I ordered 2. The other one I like very much.


----------



## excalibur

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2665698
> 
> Okay I did not want a pencil holder. But I will use the bottom 1/2. At least that has the logo part. Yay my first exotic Hermes anything. It even came with a Cities I think it's called. The capuccine matches my Windsor castle pen.  But yes it's not very functional, even with the pencil the top part would fall off inside my purse.
> One of my plain round ornaments is just plain ugly. It was by mistake I ordered 2. The other one I like very much.


The windsor castle pen is very nice color, especially with the leather "pencil holder." I really like the red-blue contrast! 
If only Hermes produced an actual pen holder that would fit a pen...


----------



## QuelleFromage

chkpfbeliever said:


> It is the cord.  This is the one I like:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-HERMES-...0?pt=US_Men_s_Accessories&hash=item3390bf818c
> 
> I fell in love with the cord after seeing our dear *Jyyanks* modeled it.  She is quite an enabler !!


This seller says "Retail $500+" on the cord necklace. That's just plain lying! (It IS pretty though...)


----------



## QuelleFromage

The first few goodies came....sorry for the huge pics. I like the ornaments and they will make great hostess gifts. The necklace actually looks good wrapping only twice around my wrist, and I think it is STUNNING...I would absolutely wear this style....but the colors don't work with my skin at all and are a little "classic" for my style. I'm bummed as these are now sold out.

So...what about the petit h return policies? My items came with a note saying basically "If you bought at the exhibition you can return there WHILE it's still running, otherwise you have to return at Sevres." Says nothing about H.com purchases. And sadly I think this necklace has to go back...can I return to a boutique? I made a twilly error in this order too, guess it just wasn't my day!


----------



## Bostonjetset

QuelleFromage said:


> The first few goodies came....sorry for the huge pics. I like the ornaments and they will make great hostess gifts. The necklace actually looks good wrapping only twice around my wrist, and I think it is STUNNING...I would absolutely wear this style....but the colors don't work with my skin at all and are a little "classic" for my style. I'm bummed as these are now sold out.
> 
> So...what about the petit h return policies? My items came with a note saying basically "If you bought at the exhibition you can return there WHILE it's still running, otherwise you have to return at Sevres." Says nothing about H.com purchases. And sadly I think this necklace has to go back...can I return to a boutique? I made a twilly error in this order too, guess it just wasn't my day!



Great ornaments!  The purple one with the horse is fabulous!  I actually really like your necklace.  I thought about one as a "double tour" bracelet too but my wrists are quite big [at least 8"] so I worried it wouldn't fit.  Anyhow, too late now.  No way you want to keep it though?  I'm sure it looks fabulous and the colors are pretty neutral.


----------



## jkld11

QuelleFromage said:


> The first few goodies came....sorry for the huge pics. I like the ornaments and they will make great hostess gifts. The necklace actually looks good wrapping only twice around my wrist, and I think it is STUNNING...I would absolutely wear this style....but the colors don't work with my skin at all and are a little "classic" for my style. I'm bummed as these are now sold out.
> 
> So...what about the petit h return policies? My items came with a note saying basically "If you bought at the exhibition you can return there WHILE it's still running, otherwise you have to return at Sevres." Says nothing about H.com purchases. And sadly I think this necklace has to go back...can I return to a boutique? I made a twilly error in this order too, guess it just wasn't my day!


On H.com it says you can return web purchases by mail for free. There should be a return shipping label in the box...


----------



## excalibur

QuelleFromage said:


> This seller says "Retail $500+" on the cord necklace. That's just plain lying! (It IS pretty though...)


It seems the seller is keeping both the ribbon and the mini charm. Perhaps thinking of selling it lol


----------



## QuelleFromage

excalibur said:


> It seems the seller is keeping both the ribbon and the mini charm. Perhaps thinking of selling it lol


Free mini charm "Retail $350"


----------



## excalibur

QuelleFromage said:


> Free mini charm "Retail $350"


Wait, you were joking, weren't you??? However I wouldn't be surprised if these mini charms were sold at, say, $50! Lol


----------



## QuelleFromage

excalibur said:


> Wait, you were joking, weren't you??? However I wouldn't be surprised if these mini charms were sold at, say, $50! Lol


I figure if this person is selling a $145 necklace claiming $500 retail....the mini charm is going to get "marked up" too.


----------



## kevintheking

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2665698
> 
> Okay I did not want a pencil holder. But I will use the bottom 1/2. At least that has the logo part. Yay my first exotic Hermes anything. It even came with a Cities I think it's called. The capuccine matches my Windsor castle pen.  But yes it's not very functional, even with the pencil the top part would fall off inside my purse.
> One of my plain round ornaments is just plain ugly. It was by mistake I ordered 2. The other one I like very much.




Yes I am kind of annoyed too but I think your way works with out the cap.. Mine came with the CITES paperwork as well! You would think a little more attention to the design and functionally would have went into this product


----------



## mimi 123

QuelleFromage said:


> The first few goodies came....sorry for the huge pics. I like the ornaments and they will make great hostess gifts. The necklace actually looks good wrapping only twice around my wrist, and I think it is STUNNING...I would absolutely wear this style....but the colors don't work with my skin at all and are a little "classic" for my style. I'm bummed as these are now sold out.
> 
> So...what about the petit h return policies? My items came with a note saying basically "If you bought at the exhibition you can return there WHILE it's still running, otherwise you have to return at Sevres." Says nothing about H.com purchases. And sadly I think this necklace has to go back...can I return to a boutique? I made a twilly error in this order too, guess it just wasn't my day!



Actually I think your necklace color is pretty cool!


----------



## QuelleFromage

mimi 123 said:


> Actually I think your necklace color is pretty cool!


Thanks  It's actually gorgeous, prettier than the picture, but I was hoping for a brighter color that would add some pop to my wrist. It looks better as a choker but I rarely wear necklaces. I wonder which scarf it is?

I may go to SCP Saturday for end of show and if so I will ask if they have anything I could swap it for.


----------



## kitty22

ceci said:


> Wow! You got some nice pattern with your dolphins! Especially B&W and green one! Congrats!



Thanks!  I love looking at them, don't want to part with any of them!



excalibur said:


> Your ornaments are so nice. You are lucky to get such a bright color combination. The reason I'm saying this is because with petit h, the color is random. For example, you think you'll get a bright blue but in the end you might get a dark blue instead.
> I guess same case with the entire petit h collection across the board...
> If only SCP had these ornaments, that would have been perfect! So far they only have the round ones.



Thanks!  I feel very lucky that I got a nice selection, hope my co-workers/friends like them when they receive them as gifts!



ghoztz said:


> They are so precious!!!  Hate the fact that I missed out on it.  You shall keep one dolphin and one star for sure.



Thanks!  The website is so funky, they sometimes pop up online, so you could still get one!



Bostonjetset said:


> They are all so cute. If I had to pick one of each I would take the green dolphin and the black/white star. It's a tough call though.



Thanks for the input!  I'm definitely leaning towards the b/w and green ones.



AnnaE said:


> How many are you keeping? Are you going to use them as Christmas ornaments or for bags and suchlike? I would at least keep the green dolphin and the turquoise star, although if you are planning on using them for bags, I would match them to the bag.



I'd like to keep one of each, and use as ornaments.  I'm torn between the b/w and green ones, I like them all!


----------



## kitty22

excalibur said:


> Has anyone tried the dolphin silk ornament on birkin 30 or kelly 35? Is the size ok?
> Thank you



Here it is on a 30.  The string was kind of long, so I had to loop it through both handles to get the dolphin sitting higher.


----------



## Miss Al

nelli said:


> just received my petit h shopping bag.



We are twins on the shopping bag. I bought it last year when petit h was in Singapore and I use it a lot. I get lots of compliments when using this bag.


----------



## HPassion

Set of 3 ornaments now on petit H! Hurry!


----------



## jkld11

Bostonjetset said:


> OMG I love it!  I would love one of these bags but my bag budget is unfortunately on hold right now


Thank you! I love it! Now I want one in the wool...  Good thing I'm going to Paris next month. I'm going to have to stalk the Sevres store!


----------



## MrH

I still in love with my petit h which I bought it in London last year &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## AnnaE

HPassion said:


> Set of 3 ornaments now on petit H! Hurry!



If only they were sold individually, not as a set! I only want the dolphin.


----------



## ceci

kitty22 said:


> Here it is on a 30.  The string was kind of long, so I had to loop it through both handles to get the dolphin sitting higher.




Good great on your B30! Love your dolphin color pattern. Was this under blue/green/turquoise too? What I did with mine, I wrap the silk cord twice around the handle before put the dolphin through the loop. Optional you can just tied a knot to adjust the length too! Just an idea for you


----------



## Bostonjetset

HPassion said:


> Set of 3 ornaments now on petit H! Hurry!


 
Did anyone notice that $240 for the set is more than one of each bought separately at $80 + $80 + $60??   They never fail to amaze me!!  HAHA


----------



## Onthego

In case anyone is interested, the silk cord necklaces are back up in 2 CWs. Happy I am safe today, don't need an ornament set at the moment.


----------



## Bostonjetset

The French site has a leather card holder on a lanyard. Sooooo cute. Wonder if we will get that offer before the end ?


----------



## kevintheking

Bostonjetset said:


> Did anyone notice that $240 for the set is more than one of each bought separately at $80 + $80 + $60?? They never fail to amaze me!! HAHA


 
yes i did realize that lol crazy huh... do you think this was the petit h item for the day? i was hoping for something new


----------



## AnnaE

kevintheking said:


> yes i did realize that lol crazy huh... do you think this was the petit h item for the day? i was hoping for something new



I don't know how much 'new' stuff there is left. They are probably trying to sell as many ornaments as possible before the last day of the event.


----------



## Bostonjetset

AnnaE said:


> I don't know how much 'new' stuff there is left. They are probably trying to sell as many ornaments as possible before the last day of the event.



After the runaround h.com gave me yesterday regarding those bloody ornaments I would like to think thy DONT have that many left. Then low and behold. I find them repackaged as sets this morning. Haha. 

Anyway I am happy I got to deal with the lovely Nellie at SCP rather than the horrid h.com rep.  She is wonderful.


----------



## Pazdzernika

excalibur said:


> Cute charms, but I'm so worried I will end up with colors that I dislike. I suppose they randomly choose the color for you?
> And to say that this is an element of surprise? I have no comment




LOL it's kind of like the elusive B or K hunt at FSH - you're happy to get one, even though you're often given no options on colour or leather! &#128539;


----------



## AnnaE

Bostonjetset said:


> After the runaround h.com gave me yesterday regarding those bloody ornaments I would like to think thy DONT have that many left. Then low and behold. I find them repackaged as sets this morning. Haha.
> 
> Anyway I am happy I got to deal with the lovely Nellie at SCP rather than the horrid h.com rep.  She is wonderful.



I am so tired of hunting down the damn dolphin ornament at this point, that I don't even want to try anymore. I wish they had better inventory control. I love Hermes, but checking the website every day to see if they uploaded the ornaments is annoying.


----------



## kevintheking

i just called the online team as all returned items need arrive back by the 29th so at this point all items from petit h are final sale.  they confirmed that from today on petit h onilne is final sale as logisticaly the customers will not be able to get the items back to H.com anylonger. 

if any of you are not happy with the colors/products please ensure your returs are shipped out today!

you would think they would make this a bit more clear rather then hidden in the long text of terms and coditions.

i am really holding out for the ID card laynard.... fingers crossed i get a nice blue color... i am a guy so i was hoping i dident get a light blue or teal blue electic woould be AMAZING! but if i am ever able to order i will have to be happy whit what combination i get as i cant return it..... that is if it even ever comes up for sale this time around.


----------



## marygatch

kevintheking said:


> i just called the online team as all returned items need arrive back by the 29th so at this point all items from petit h are final sale.  they confirmed that from today on petit h onilne is final sale as logisticaly the customers will not be able to get the items back to H.com anylonger.
> 
> if any of you are not happy with the colors/products please ensure your returs are shipped out today!
> 
> you would think they would make this a bit more clear rather then hidden in the long text of terms and coditions.
> 
> i am really holding out for the ID card laynard.... fingers crossed i get a nice blue color... i am a guy so i was hoping i dident get a light blue or teal blue electic woould be AMAZING! but if i am ever able to order i will have to be happy whit what combination i get as i cant return it..... that is if it even ever comes up for sale this time around.





I spoke to the girl who placed my orders 2 days ago and told me 30 days is the return policy . Could be different person different information ?


----------



## Bostonjetset

kevintheking said:


> i just called the online team as all returned items need arrive back by the 29th so at this point all items from petit h are final sale.  they confirmed that from today on petit h onilne is final sale as logisticaly the customers will not be able to get the items back to H.com anylonger.
> 
> if any of you are not happy with the colors/products please ensure your returs are shipped out today!
> 
> you would think they would make this a bit more clear rather then hidden in the long text of terms and coditions.
> 
> i am really holding out for the ID card laynard.... fingers crossed i get a nice blue color... i am a guy so i was hoping i dident get a light blue or teal blue electic woould be AMAZING! but if i am ever able to order i will have to be happy whit what combination i get as i cant return it..... that is if it even ever comes up for sale this time around.



I really want this too after seeing it on the French site. H-loving guys unite!! Usually the ladies get all the H fun. Haha. Hopefully they get it on the US site.


----------



## crazyforhermes

Does anyone know the size of the card holder ?


----------



## kevintheking

Bostonjetset said:


> I really want this too after seeing it on the French site. H-loving guys unite!! Usually the ladies get all the H fun. Haha. Hopefully they get it on the US site.


 

yes fingers crossed it comes to the USA


----------



## kevintheking

marygatch said:


> I spoke to the girl who placed my orders 2 days ago and told me 30 days is the return policy . Could be different person different information ?


 

i jsut called back and got a diffrent person and she too said all petit h items must be in posession by the 29th if returning. she said the generail h.com return is 30 days and that this collecting has a more stict return policy. 

urrggg so annoying


----------



## Monceau

marygatch said:


> I spoke to the girl who placed my orders 2 days ago and told me 30 days is the return policy . Could be different person different information ?


I called just now and had them verify with the web store manager. 
All petit H returns must be received by the 29th, which is Sunday.
That means that they must be returned shipped by today via overnight.

Anything ordered today or later is final sale.


----------



## marygatch

Monceau said:


> I called just now and had them verify with the web store manager.
> All petit H returns must be received by the 29th, which is Sunday.
> That means that they must be returned shipped by today via overnight shipping.
> 
> If you order something today or forward, they are final sale.




Wow I never receive my orders yet . Now am just crossing my finger that they are pretty colors or else it will be sad . Either way I get lucky grabbing items that I adore . Good luck everyone &#128536;


----------



## AnnaE

crazyforhermes said:


> Does anyone know the size of the card holder ?



I would guess they are meant to fit a standard credit card-sized item


----------



## lanit

kevintheking said:


> i jsut called back and got a diffrent person and she too said all petit h items must be in posession by the 29th if returning. she said the generail h.com return is 30 days and that this collecting has a more stict return policy.
> 
> urrggg so annoying


I was tempted to order the leather charms (there is a dolphin and a seahorse that are so cute), and was told the same thing. No returns will be accepted for Petit H unless received *BY* the 29th! So all sales will be final. Sadly, I think it is risky if you do not like the color they send you. How strange that these were not offered earlier in the month and now it does not allow customers any choice or refunds if not pleased with the product.Decided I will have to wait until I can visit a Petit H event in the future.


----------



## marygatch

AnnaE said:


> I would guess they are meant to fit a standard credit card-sized item




Did anyone see card holder in petit h? Can someone post picture pls thank you


----------



## AnnaE

marygatch said:


> Did anyone see card holder in petit h? Can someone post picture pls thank you



There is one on the French version of the website.


----------



## marygatch

AnnaE said:


> There is one on the French version of the website.




Thanks , their prices is more expensive if converted to US


----------



## excalibur

kevintheking said:


> i jsut called back and got a diffrent person and she too said all petit h items must be in posession by the 29th if returning. she said the generail h.com return is 30 days and that this collecting has a more stict return policy.
> 
> urrggg so annoying


I had the same story. I called more than once to confirm. 
I was given different answers:
1. that petit h had 30days policy
2. petit h had to be returned and received by Friday (since the warehouse is closed sat and sun)

At this point I'm tired of calling, idk which one is legit. Is it 30 days, Friday, or Sunday?
I wonder what they'll do to the returned items (those specifically made for USA petit h). Perhaps they will send these items to US stores?


----------



## marygatch

lanit said:


> I was tempted to order the leather charms (there is a dolphin and a seahorse that are so cute), and was told the same thing. No returns will be accepted for Petit H unless received *BY* the 29th! So all sales will be final. Sadly, I think it is risky if you do not like the color they send you. How strange that these were not offered earlier in the month and now it does not allow customers any choice or refunds if not pleased with the product.Decided I will have to wait until I can visit a Petit H event in the future.




I wonder if they at least give us store credit . Coz that's a risk we get if our ornaments are stripe black and white . I prefer a colorful item . Now am stucked with them if ever . I wanna go to SCP but it's one hour away and during weekdays traffic is hell. I wish it's in beverly am already there right now if it was hehe


----------



## excalibur

kitty22 said:


> Here it is on a 30.  The string was kind of long, so I had to loop it through both handles to get the dolphin sitting higher.


Thank you for taking your time to post this photo.
Looks very nice on your B


----------



## marygatch

excalibur said:


> I had the same story. I called more than once to confirm.
> I was given different answers:
> 1. that petit h had 30days policy
> 2. petit h had to be returned and received by Friday (since the warehouse is closed sat and sun)
> 
> At this point I'm tired of calling, idk which one is legit. Is it 30 days, Friday, or Sunday?
> I wonder what they'll do to the returned items (those specifically made for USA petit h). Perhaps they will send these items to US stores?




They probably sell the remaining item in the store . Specially in SCP . Am pretty sure lots if people buy and return so they don't like that . It's hard to really calculate inventory .still I wanna have more but I will be in ban island  since this petit h Is addicting


----------



## excalibur

indeed! 



Pazdzernika said:


> LOL it's kind of like the elusive B or K hunt at FSH - you're happy to get one, even though you're often given no options on colour or leather! &#55357;&#56859;


----------



## AnnaE

marygatch said:


> Thanks , their prices is more expensive if converted to US



If that the case even considering the sales tax?


----------



## Bostonjetset

marygatch said:


> I wonder if they at least give us store credit . Coz that's a risk we get if our ornaments are stripe black and white . I prefer a colorful item . Now am stucked with them if ever . I wanna go to SCP but it's one hour away and during weekdays traffic is hell. I wish it's in beverly am already there right now if it was hehe


 
Never fear.  If you really hate the one you receive I am sure you will be able to sell it on ebay for thrice what it's actually worth


----------



## Goldfox

First time I heard of the "badges". With a diameter of 6 cm, they're not even one tenth of a 90 carré, yet cost as much as a quarter of a scarf(330) at 80! Dear scraps, have mercy on us...


----------



## marygatch

AnnaE said:


> If that the case even considering the sales tax?




Yes they are more pricey . For example the silk round ornaments on their price is 80euro = 108.89$ in US it's price too 60$ plus 8.75 tax = 65.25$ so that's case they sell it more expensive . Although US charge 15, 20 -and so on for shipping depending how much you purchase 200 above is 20$ shipping cost .


----------



## marygatch

Bostonjetset said:


> Never fear.  If you really hate the one you receive I am sure you will be able to sell it on ebay for thrice what it's actually worth




Never tried selling online . But if ever it could  be perfect gifts as alternative s &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tammywks

MrH said:


> I still in love with my petit h which I bought it in London last year &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666110



Beautiful elephants!!!


----------



## AnnaE

marygatch said:


> Yes they are more pricey . For example the silk round ornaments on their price is 80euro = 108.89$ in US it's price too 60$ plus 8.75 tax = 65.25$ so that's case they sell it more expensive . Although US charge 15, 20 -and so on for shipping depending how much you purchase 200 above is 20$ shipping cost .



You are absolutely right. I normally shop in the U.S. because when I travel, prices are often higher (especially since I have been going to Singapore, Hong Kong, and Moscow where it's insane).

I got a few small items at FSH last month (a tie, a belt, and a pair of gloves), and I think it was around the same price after the détaxe. Either way, I do enjoy the experience at FSH enough that I would pay a premium.

In other news, I placed an order for a leather ornament yesterday and just got an email it is ready for pickup at Madison! They are open later tonight as well, so I can actually pick it up as well. Exciting!


----------



## AnnaE

Goldfox said:


> First time I heard of the "badges". With a diameter of 6 cm, they're not even one tenth of a 90 carré, yet cost as much as a quarter of a scarf(330) at 80! Dear scraps, have mercy on us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666342



I think they price based on the amount it takes to make the item, not the inherent value of the item (whatever 'inherent value' means for a luxury item). So if that brooch takes the same amount of labor to make as a leather item, that's how they will price it.


----------



## csshopper

marygatch said:


> Yes they are more pricey . For example the silk round ornaments on their price is 80euro = 108.89$ in US it's price too 60$ plus 8.75 tax = 65.25$ so that's case they sell it more expensive . Although US charge 15, 20 -and so on for shipping depending how much you purchase 200 above is 20$ shipping cost .



The Euro price _includes_the VAT. If you subtract the Euro tax rate and then do the conversion to US dollars they are almost equal I think.


----------



## AnnaE

I am really tempted by the trip of silk ornaments in red. Here is a question though: will they come in separate boxes with separate miniature leather cutouts? I would keep one and gift 2 for Christmas, so I would like all 3 to have separate packaging.


----------



## marygatch

csshopper said:


> The Euro price _includes_the VAT. If you subtract the Euro tax rate and then do the conversion to US dollars they are almost equal I think.




Not really coz I purchased in both website  and there  is a price difference when you calculate it .


----------



## afsweet

AnnaE said:


> I am really tempted by the trip of silk ornaments in red. Here is a question though: will they come in separate boxes with separate miniature leather cutouts? I would keep one and gift 2 for Christmas, so I would like all 3 to have separate packaging.





When I bought my set in person at Sevres, it was packaged together in 1 box since it's a set of ornaments.


----------



## AnnaE

stephc005 said:


> When I bought my set in person at Sevres, it was packaged together in 1 box since it's a set of ornaments.



I think a no-go for me then. I really only want one because I have a friend for whom it would be the most perfect Christmas gift. I don't like them enough to buy three and keep 2. Sigh.


----------



## afsweet

AnnaE said:


> I think a no-go for me then. I really only want one because I have a friend for whom it would be the most perfect Christmas gift. I don't like them enough to buy three and keep 2. Sigh.





You could keep 1 and then leave the 2 in the box and gift it that way. Or if you have any small H boxes, you can gift them separately in those or just use plain gift boxes...


----------



## AnnaE

stephc005 said:


> You could keep 1 and then leave the 2 in the box and gift it that way. Or if you have any small H boxes, you can gift them separately in those or just use plain gift boxes...



I do have small H boxes, but I also kind of want 3 separate cutouts on the bolduc ) it's ok, I am are one will pop up on eBay and I will get it.


----------



## excalibur

Bostonjetset said:


> Did anyone notice that $240 for the set is more than one of each bought separately at $80 + $80 + $60??   They never fail to amaze me!!  HAHA


It's more expensive, + you only get 1 box and 1 mini charm I guess? But yet it's $20 extra!


----------



## AnnaE

excalibur said:


> It's more expensive, + you only get 1 box and 1 mini charm I guess? But yet it's $20 extra!



I could live with the extra $20, but I do want 3 boxes and 3 cutouts! Ok, I can live with 1 box, but I want the three cutouts, damn it!


----------



## bakeacookie

They had the badges at SCP. I forget prices but it was based on size and material.


----------



## Bostonjetset

AnnaE said:


> I could live with the extra $20, but I do want 3 boxes and 3 cutouts! Ok, I can live with 1 box, but I want the three cutouts, damn it!



Definitely they should give three!  More money for less product is never good. And of course $20 is change when taken into H context but still. The poor don't get rich and the rich don't stay rich by being foolish with their money.


----------



## ceci

AnnaE said:


> In other news, I placed an order for a leather ornament yesterday and just got an email it is ready for pickup at Madison! They are open later tonight as well, so I can actually pick it up as well. Exciting!




Yeah! Please show & compare both the leather & silk charms!


----------



## Luvbolide

lanit said:


> I was tempted to order the leather charms (there is a dolphin and a seahorse that are so cute), and was told the same thing. No returns will be accepted for Petit H unless received *BY* the 29th! So all sales will be final. Sadly, I think it is risky if you do not like the color they send you. How strange that these were not offered earlier in the month and now it does not allow customers any choice or refunds if not pleased with the product.Decided I will have to wait until I can visit a Petit H event in the future.





I am with you, *Lanit* - I have wanted some leather seahorses since the SCP pop-up opened, but I couldn't make it down there and don't want to order sight unseen because of the color choice situation.  Kind of keeping my fingers crossed that somebody will not like theirs (in exactly my color!) and put it up on eBay.  Either that or I will search at Sevres when I am in Paris in January and hope to find something that grabs me!


----------



## AnnaE

Luvbolide said:


> I am with you, *Lanit* - I have wanted some leather seahorses since the SCP pop-up opened, but I couldn't make it down there and don't want to order sight unseen because of the color choice situation.  Kind of keeping my fingers crossed that somebody will not like theirs (in exactly my color!) and put it up on eBay.  Either that or I will search at Sevres when I am in Paris in January and hope to find something that grabs me!



I understand why they don't let one pick out patterns for silk ornaments since they come from many silk designs, but there are only so many leather colors! I wish there was an option to choose.

I wonder if one can set up a trading thread, as in 'I will trade a seahorse in a certain shade of red for a different shade of red'? Looks like there are enough people buying these ornaments to be interested.


----------



## crazyforhermes

AnnaE said:


> I would guess they are meant to fit a standard credit card-sized item



OK , thank you !


----------



## kevintheking

AnnaE said:


> I understand why they don't let one pick out patterns for silk ornaments since they come from many silk designs, but there are only so many leather colors! I wish there was an option to choose.
> 
> I wonder if one can set up a trading thread, as in 'I will trade a seahorse in a certain shade of red for a different shade of red'? Looks like there are enough people buying these ornaments to be interested.


 

i love this idea of a trading thread! i know prints i got and dident like people went wild for... i am nervous about the id card holder color. i want to buy the blue version but i am afraid they will send a light baby blue which will not work for me. i am tempeted to purchase the red version too but then since i cant return one i will be stuck with an extra and thar are pricy

however one is on e bay noe fora 250.00 mark up usd


----------



## Bostonjetset

kevintheking said:


> i love this idea of a trading thread! i know prints i got and dident like people went wild for... i am nervous about the id card holder color. i want to buy the blue version but i am afraid they will send a light baby blue which will not work for me. i am tempeted to purchase the red version too but then since i cant return one i will be stuck with an extra and thar are pricy
> 
> however one is on e bay noe fora 250.00 mark up usd



Kevin how did you have the option I order one? Can US citizens order from the French site or did you get an "in" from someone?


----------



## AnnaE

kevintheking said:


> i love this idea of a trading thread! i know prints i got and dident like people went wild for... i am nervous about the id card holder color. i want to buy the blue version but i am afraid they will send a light baby blue which will not work for me. i am tempeted to purchase the red version too but then since i cant return one i will be stuck with an extra and thar are pricy
> 
> however one is on e bay noe fora 250.00 mark up usd



I have no idea if a trading thread would be against the rules (if it's legitimate trading without cash exchanging hands), plus there are trust issues. Tricky!

I would order the card holder anyway. Look, my thinking is that if it is the wrong color, you could sell it on eBay (I am not suggesting the $250 markup, I would just price it at retail) or maybe actually trade with someone else! You would at least recoup the costs and / or end up with the color you want. I never advocate buying H to re-sell, but this is the case where it's justified in my opinion since they don't exactly make it easy for us!


----------



## marygatch

kevintheking said:


> i love this idea of a trading thread! i know prints i got and dident like people went wild for... i am nervous about the id card holder color. i want to buy the blue version but i am afraid they will send a light baby blue which will not work for me. i am tempeted to purchase the red version too but then since i cant return one i will be stuck with an extra and thar are pricy
> 
> however one is on e bay noe fora 250.00 mark up usd




I think they mark it up , because they get charge 10% fee from ebay for the item sold . And if they bought it online they got charge of shipping but 250 mark . It better be beautiful color lol


----------



## Luvbolide

bakeacookie said:


> They had the badges at SCP. I forget prices but it was based on size and material.





Thanks for posting this!  I bought a set of badges a few years ago on French eBay - I didn't even realize that it was a petit h item.  Good news is that the set was just the one color combo, so I knew I would like it!!  Now I know what they are and I can hunt some more!


----------



## Monceau

FYI:

Any returns to Hermes.com for Petit H items must be received by TOMORROW (Friday, June 26th)
They will not accept Saturday delivery. I had to pay $100 to overnight my return. Sat delivery would have been half the price, but H.com customer service said petit H items must be received by tomorrow.
Hermes should have clarified their policy...


----------



## marygatch

Luvbolide said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I bought a set of badges a few years ago on French eBay - I didn't even realize that it was a petit h item.  Good news is that the set was just the one color combo, so I knew I would like it!!  Now I know what they are and I can hunt some more!




Do you mind sharing the photo of it pls thank you


----------



## jkld11

I got my seahorse charm! Did not come with a mini critter, sigh. 
But the SA told me that petit h is supposed to come back to NYC sometime! She didn't know when...

https://flic.kr/p/o7EVmB
https://flic.kr/p/nQckbe


----------



## marygatch

jkld11 said:


> I got my seahorse charm! Did not come with a mini critter, sigh.
> But the SA told me that petit h is supposed to come back to NYC sometime! She didn't know when...
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o7EVmB
> https://flic.kr/p/nQckbe




Oh no , why . Did you ever try to call the costumer service. That's one of the best part of petit h


----------



## jkld11

Oh! Good idea. I will call... Thx!


----------



## marygatch

jkld11 said:


> Oh! Good idea. I will call... Thx!




Waiting for my package it says on my tracking number it will be Wednesday . Am nervous I hope they will not forget  anything  . I will be disappointed if the little crickets thing is gone . Pls let us know . What happen . Hope they can send you one or able to pick some at the store for inconvenience


----------



## jkld11

I think the problem is the petit h items are transferred from somewhere else, so they don't have all this stuff at the store. The ribbon I got was the regular H one, not the petit h one...


----------



## kevintheking

Bostonjetset said:


> Kevin how did you have the option I order one? Can US citizens order from the French site or did you get an "in" from someone?



To clarify I had a co worker order from the French site.   international sites are not the same for USA . You can't order from one and ship to another  country ... Sadley


----------



## kevintheking

jkld11 said:


> I got my seahorse charm! Did not come with a mini critter, sigh.
> But the SA told me that petit h is supposed to come back to NYC sometime! She didn't know when...
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o7EVmB
> https://flic.kr/p/nQckbe



Stunning colors!! Congratulations


----------



## Bostonjetset

jkld11 said:


> I got my seahorse charm! Did not come with a mini critter, sigh.
> But the SA told me that petit h is supposed to come back to NYC sometime! She didn't know when...
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o7EVmB
> https://flic.kr/p/nQckbe



Beautiful charm!  Great color combo.  

Sucks about the mini charm though   Damned H.com.  They are really a mess this week.  Hopefully they make it up to you.  At this level of retail, the entire experience should be perfect.


----------



## Bostonjetset

kevintheking said:


> To clarify I had a co worker order from the French site.   international sites are not the same for USA . You can't order from one and ship to another  country ... Sadley



Tears 
Please post a pic when it arrives!


----------



## marygatch

jkld11 said:


> I think the problem is the petit h items are transferred from somewhere else, so they don't have all this stuff at the store. The ribbon I got was the regular H one, not the petit h one...




I will be upset if that happens to me because it's the surprise make it more enjoyable . Did you try to call Cs . When did you order? I placed my order this week . I hope mine comes with it . Or else very sad lol


----------



## marygatch

kevintheking said:


> To clarify I had a co worker order from the French site.   international sites are not the same for USA . You can't order from one and ship to another  country ... Sadley




The only this will work . If you have relatives in France will order for you and have them shipped to you . That what I did . To be able to snug some of the item . But the price there's a price difference when I compare it to US dollar which including everything . Tax or vat .


----------



## jkld11

marygatch said:


> I will be upset if that happens to me because it's the surprise make it more enjoyable . Did you try to call Cs . When did you order? I placed my order this week . I hope mine comes with it . Or else very sad lol


I emailed CS just now. I ordered yesterday. I'll call in the morning if I don't hear back!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Bostonjetset said:


> I really want this too after seeing it on the French site. H-loving guys unite!! Usually the ladies get all the H fun. Haha. Hopefully they get it on the US site.




Try your credit card concierge!  If you've got Amex Platinum they might be able to work something out for you!  They may have someone locate it in a boutique, or be able to order from the EU website to one of their offices and then have it shipped to you.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Pazdzernika said:


> Try your credit card concierge!  If you've got Amex Platinum they might be able to work something out for you!  They may have someone locate it in a boutique, or be able to order from the EU website to one of their offices and then have it shipped to you.



I only have Amex Gold because every time they ask me to upgrade I think it would not be worth it.  Of course, now there is a time when it may actually help HAHA.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Bostonjetset said:


> I only have Amex Gold because every time they ask me to upgrade I think it would not be worth it.  Of course, now there is a time when it may actually help HAHA.




Hey, gold earns amazing MR points on plane tickets, gas and groceries! . But yeah, "membership has its privileges." LOL. GL! Fingers crossed it pops up!


----------



## matt-g

bakeacookie said:


> They had the badges at SCP. I forget prices but it was based on size and material.



And it was the cheapest I'd ever seen H sell crocodile for.  They had a dark green croc button for $110.  Pretty, but I'd never have used it.  Practically free when you compare it to the $37k letter sorter they have on the website.


----------



## marygatch

Any one wanna share  photos from there beautiful goodies from petit h


----------



## bakeacookie

matt-g said:


> And it was the cheapest I'd ever seen H sell crocodile for.  They had a dark green croc button for $110.  Pretty, but I'd never have used it.  Practically free when you compare it to the $37k letter sorter they have on the website.




I would've gotten one if they put the petit h "h" on the front. It was too plain of a button, even with the silk's patterns. With leathers it would be a random splotch of crocodile on my coat, which would be a little boring.


----------



## jayne01

jkld11 said:


> I got my seahorse charm! Did not come with a mini critter, sigh.
> But the SA told me that petit h is supposed to come back to NYC sometime! She didn't know when...
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o7EVmB
> https://flic.kr/p/nQckbe



So cute!  I got one too, mine gets here tomorrow!


----------



## Bostonjetset

bakeacookie said:


> I would've gotten one if they put the petit h "h" on the front. It was too plain of a button, even with the silk's patterns. With leathers it would be a random splotch of crocodile on my coat, which would be a little boring.



Croc for $110?   That is a piece I would buy without hesitation as long as it is well constructed.  I think that, even in it's simplicity, would look very cool on a coat or a cardigan.  
Another wish list item to appear on the US site in the next 3 days.   When you saw the one at SCP was it well made?  How was the back?  Is the backing metal like old school 80s buttons or is it a disc of leather with just the pin part attached to form the brooch?


----------



## bakeacookie

Bostonjetset said:


> Croc for $110?   That is a piece I would buy without hesitation as long as it is well constructed.  I think that, even in it's simplicity, would look very cool on a coat or a cardigan.
> 
> Another wish list item to appear on the US site in the next 3 days.   When you saw the one at SCP was it well made?  How was the back?  Is the backing metal like old school 80s buttons or is it a disc of leather with just the pin part attached to form the brooch?




It had the metal backing like old school buttons. It's about the same size, 1-1.5 inch diameter. Silks were bigger. 

Good luck!  hope you get it!!


----------



## AnnaE

I picked up my seahorse ornament at the Madison store today. I opted for the red color family and got red and orange! The little charm on the bolduc was a shrimp, which I didn't expect at all. Definitely a very cute ornament!

Apologies for the low-quality photo, I will bed to figure out how to make iPhone photos work for this forum.


----------



## AnnaE

jkld11 said:


> I got my seahorse charm! Did not come with a mini critter, sigh.
> But the SA told me that petit h is supposed to come back to NYC sometime! She didn't know when...
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o7EVmB
> https://flic.kr/p/nQckbe



Call customer service and ask nicely for the mini charm! That's part of the fun, and they should not take it says from you.


----------



## Monceau

AnnaE said:


> I picked up my seahorse ornament at the Madison store today. I opted for the red color family and got red and orange! The little charm on the bolduc was a shrimp, which I didn't expect at all. Definitely a very cute ornament!
> 
> Apologies for the low-quality photo, I will bed to figure out how to make iPhone photos work for this forum.


Precious! I love how you paired the seahorse and little shrimp, and your ostrich is TDF!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

I ordered the leather dolphin charm in pink/red/fuchsia from H.com and it came today!  I wound up getting this lovely purple dolphin and a pink turtle was a great  surprise on the box!  Now I am contemplating the sea horse.  

AnnaE I love how you combined the shrimp and seahorse, I will need to do the same with the dolphin and turtle.


----------



## kitty22

Leather cardholders are available online now (at least via mobile app).


----------



## Frivole88

Just saw this available on H website. anyone had seen this IRL? i wonder how many cards can fit inside. would love to see some modelling pics too.


----------



## Pazdzernika

I wonder if I could stick my Oyster card in it and have it still work at the tap-in/out machines. The leather doesn't seem too thick. I would just hate to be *that person* holding up the queue because my card won't tap in on account of my H holder! First world probs.


----------



## AnnaE

Pazdzernika said:


> I wonder if I could stick my Oyster card in it and have it still work at the tap-in/out machines....



Don't know about Ouster cards, but I had a similar leather one by a different brand for my Octopus card (Hong Kong version of the Oyster card), and it worked!


----------



## AnnaE

AZPurseGirl said:


> I ordered the leather dolphin charm in pink/red/fuchsia from H.com and it came today!  I wound up getting this lovely purple dolphin and a pink turtle was a great  surprise on the box!  Now I am contemplating the sea horse.
> 
> AnnaE I love how you combined the shrimp and seahorse, I will need to do the same with the dolphin and turtle.



What a beautiful combination! What color is on the other side of the dolphin?


----------



## AnnaE

Monceau said:


> Precious! I love how you paired the seahorse and little shrimp, and your ostrich is TDF!



Thank you! I am not really a bag charm person, but this is too hard to resist  I might just keep it in my bag as a nice objet d'art instead of on my bag. We'll see.


----------



## jkld11

I talked to CS and they said they would send me a critter! Yay!


----------



## DA Club

kristinlorraine said:


> Just saw this available on H website. anyone had seen this IRL? i wonder how many cards can fit inside. would love to see some modelling pics too.
> 
> View attachment 2667249



Hi there, I checked it out yesterday at the SCP store and you can probably fit 3-5 cards inside.


----------



## bakeacookie

jkld11 said:


> I talked to CS and they said they would send me a critter! Yay!


Yay! 



DA Club said:


> Hi there, I checked it out yesterday at the SCP store and you can probably fit 3-5 cards inside.



Didn't know they had them there. Did they have nice color combos?


----------



## DA Club

kristinlorraine said:


> Just saw this available on H website. anyone had seen this IRL? i wonder how many cards can fit inside. would love to see some modelling pics too.
> 
> View attachment 2667249





bakeacookie said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know they had them there. Did they have nice color combos?



I only checked out the one in the glass display case where the charms used to be. There was also an awesome croc card case there. I guess they're still putting out new petit H stuff like a grey felt(?) Shawl just came out. I'm surprised how much Petit H is still left. BTW someone finally bought that $100k chest yesterday, crazy!


----------



## bakeacookie

DA Club said:


> I only checked out the one in the glass display case where the charms used to be. There was also an awesome croc card case there. I guess they're still putting out new petit H stuff like a grey felt(?) Shawl just came out. I'm surprised how much Petit H is still left. BTW someone finally bought that $100k chest yesterday, crazy!




OMG! Really?! Wow. It was gorgeous though. 

For something that ends tomorrow, they do have a lot. 
Why are they just displaying these items now? I would've gotten a card case if I saw one there :/ oh well.


----------



## Ladybug^^

kristinlorraine said:


> Just saw this available on H website. anyone had seen this IRL? i wonder how many cards can fit inside. would love to see some modelling pics too.
> 
> View attachment 2667249



I had different color way....Bubblegum pink and rough casaque....I took out the strap and used card case separately only...

Its good price considering a chanel CC case already over $500


----------



## AnnaE

Ladybug^^ said:


> I had different color way....Bubblegum pink and rough casaque....I took out the strap and used card case separately only...
> 
> Its good price considering a chanel CC case already over $500



Georgeous! Love the bear too!


----------



## kevintheking

well i got my id case and it is navy on one side an bubble gum pink onthe other with a pink cord even though i orderd form the blue color way... im devistated.. now i am stuck with a 400 item i would not use. i wanted to keep my work id in it but being a male pink just does not work for me at all. siiigghhh


----------



## bakeacookie

kevintheking said:


> well i got my id case and it is navy on one side an bubble gum pink onthe other with a pink cord even though i orderd form the blue color way... im devistated.. now i am stuck with a 400 item i would not use. i wanted to keep my work id in it but being a male pink just does not work for me at all. siiigghhh




Ship it back to return it? Can you exchange at SCP?


----------



## ghoztz

kevintheking said:


> well i got my id case and it is navy on one side an bubble gum pink onthe other with a pink cord even though i orderd form the blue color way... im devistated.. now i am stuck with a 400 item i would not use. i wanted to keep my work id in it but being a male pink just does not work for me at all. siiigghhh




Technically they did send you what you ordered, Navy.  Just use the navy side.  It shall be fine.


----------



## Iheartparis64

kevintheking said:


> well i got my id case and it is navy on one side an bubble gum pink onthe other with a pink cord even though i orderd form the blue color way... im devistated.. now i am stuck with a 400 item i would not use. i wanted to keep my work id in it but being a male pink just does not work for me at all. siiigghhh




Can you post a picture of it? Maybe I can take it over from you!


----------



## AlliJoy

kevintheking said:


> well i got my id case and it is navy on one side an bubble gum pink onthe other with a pink cord even though i orderd form the blue color way... im devistated.. now i am stuck with a 400 item i would not use. i wanted to keep my work id in it but being a male pink just does not work for me at all. siiigghhh


Return it!  I ordered 2 silk cord necklaces in the blue color from H.com.  I thought they would be 2 different necklaces since the website shows so many different patterns.  NOPE!  They sent 2 made from the same scarf pattern.  Sent one back.


----------



## kevintheking

Iheartparis64 said:


> Can you post a picture of it? Maybe I can take it over from you!







And the other side is the reverse... It's a combination of both the red color choice and the blue., I guess I assumed the blue color family would not have any pinks so I was surprised when I opened up the box


----------



## jayne01

My blue color-way seahorse just got delivered...it's so cute! I'm going to order one more and cross my fingers I don't get the same combo (kinda hoping for a green/turquoise).


----------



## kevintheking

jayne01 said:


> My blue color-way seahorse just got delivered...it's so cute! I'm going to order one more and cross my fingers I don't get the same combo
> 
> so chic! i love these!


----------



## marygatch

Ladybug^^ said:


> I had different color way....Bubblegum pink and rough casaque....I took out the strap and used card case separately only...
> 
> 
> 
> Its good price considering a chanel CC case already over $500




So pretty &#10084;&#65039;beautiful color as well!


----------



## marygatch

AlliJoy said:


> Return it!  I ordered 2 silk cord necklaces in the blue color from H.com.  I thought they would be 2 different necklaces since the website shows so many different patterns.  NOPE!  They sent 2 made from the same scarf pattern.  Sent one back.




Oh my am nervous coz I order 3 silk bracelet from different Colors . I hope they won't send me all pink or all blue .


----------



## marygatch

jkld11 said:


> I talked to CS and they said they would send me a critter! Yay!




Happy for you &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## TokyoBound

So I got my leather bracelet today, and I'm totally on the fence about it.  The colors are gorgeous, but I'm not sure how they go with my skin tone, and I don't know how the bracelet itself compliments my short arms.  Here are some pics to show hopefully how pretty the colors are (Sorry the quality isn't great, I took these super quickly during my work break).


----------



## TokyoBound

jayne01 said:


> My blue color-way seahorse just got delivered...it's so cute! I'm going to order one more and cross my fingers I don't get the same combo (kinda hoping for a green/turquoise).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667555
> View attachment 2667557
> View attachment 2667563



The seahorse is adorable!  And I'm so jealous you got a turtle as your box charm.  I'm literally swimming in shrimp by now!


----------



## marygatch

TokyoBound said:


> So I got my leather bracelet today, and I'm totally on the fence about it.  The colors are gorgeous, but I'm not sure how they go with my skin tone, and I don't know how the bracelet itself compliments my short arms.  Here are some pics to show hopefully how pretty the colors are (Sorry the quality isn't great, I took these super quickly during my work break).




I think it's very pretty . It will be easy for you to pull it off , especially it's summer . That color will compliments everything.


----------



## jayne01

TokyoBound said:


> The seahorse is adorable!  And I'm so jealous you got a turtle as your box charm.  I'm literally swimming in shrimp by now!




If I get another turtle with my next one maybe we can trade


----------



## Monceau

TokyoBound said:


> So I got my leather bracelet today, and I'm totally on the fence about it.  The colors are gorgeous, but I'm not sure how they go with my skin tone, and I don't know how the bracelet itself compliments my short arms.  Here are some pics to show hopefully how pretty the colors are (Sorry the quality isn't great, I took these super quickly during my work break).


This is a great color combo!
Try turning it around, with the snap on the front of your wrist. It tapers that way and appears narrower.
Also, these work well as a belt buckle with a 90 silk, you can thread the silk through the slits.

Sadly, I did not like the color combo that was sent to me, so it was a return. Yours is really lovely!


----------



## Monceau

jayne01 said:


> My blue color-way seahorse just got delivered...it's so cute! I'm going to order one more and cross my fingers I don't get the same combo (kinda hoping for a green/turquoise).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667555
> View attachment 2667557
> View attachment 2667563


My dolphins should arrive today, I hope I get a combo like yours, lovely!


----------



## Monceau

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 2667543
> 
> 
> And the other side is the reverse... It's a combination of both the red color choice and the blue., I guess I assumed the blue color family would not have any pinks so I was surprised when I opened up the box


Pink is very in for men this season!


----------



## Monceau

AZPurseGirl said:


> I ordered the leather dolphin charm in pink/red/fuchsia from H.com and it came today!  I wound up getting this lovely purple dolphin and a pink turtle was a great  surprise on the box!  Now I am contemplating the sea horse.
> 
> AnnaE I love how you combined the shrimp and seahorse, I will need to do the same with the dolphin and turtle.




The dolphin just makes me smile!



Ladybug^^ said:


> I had different color way....Bubblegum pink and rough casaque....I took out the strap and used card case separately only...
> 
> Its good price considering a chanel CC case already over $500



Great finds! I wish h.com had the bear charm (sigh)


----------



## TokyoBound

Monceau said:


> This is a great color combo!
> Try turning it around, with the snap on the front of your wrist. It tapers that way and appears narrower.
> Also, these work well alma belt buckle with a 90 silk, you can thread the silk through the slits.
> 
> Sadly, I did not like the color combo that was sent to me, so it was a return. Yours is really lovely!



Oh, both lovely suggestions, thank you!  I was in such a hurry to try it on, I didn't even think I had the snap on the the wrong way!  Also love the idea of using as a belt buckle.  That's what I love so much about H, it's possible to be inventive with so many of their products!

I'm sorry your color combo didn't work out   That happened to me with one of my silk necklaces...back it went.


----------



## TokyoBound

marygatch said:


> I think it's very pretty . It will be easy for you to pull it off , especially it's summer . That color will compliments everything.



Thank you, I really am enchanted with the colors!


----------



## TokyoBound

Monceau said:


> Great finds! I wish h.com had the bear charm (sigh)



Me too, that was the one I wanted the most!  My SA told me that it was supposed to represent the California state bear?  I don't know if that's true, but it made me want it all the more because I am from CA


----------



## crazyforhermes

Also, these work well alma belt buckle with a 90 silk, you can thread the silk through the slits.


I don't really understand what you mean and am intrigued , could you please explain or post a picture ? TIA


----------



## Monceau

crazyforhermes said:


> Also, these work well as a belt buckle with a 90 silk, you can thread the silk through the slits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really understand what you mean and am intrigued , could you please explain or post a picture ? TIA




I sent mine back because I did not like the color combo, but I found this pic from an ebay seller:


----------



## excalibur

All charms on hermes.com were sold out! Even the seashells


----------



## crazyforhermes

Oh thank you ! It could be nice with a twilly too ... I'm sorry yours didn't suit you .


----------



## Pazdzernika

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 2667543
> 
> 
> And the other side is the reverse... It's a combination of both the red color choice and the blue., I guess I assumed the blue color family would not have any pinks so I was surprised when I opened up the box




I'm so sorry you're not happy with the combo you got.  Navy (bleu saphir?) and rose confetti are two of my fave H colours!


----------



## AnnaE

Monceau said:


> This is a great color combo!
> Also, these work well as a belt buckle with a 90 silk, you can thread the silk through the slits.
> !



Now I want to get one to use as a belt buckle, but h.com doesn't have the colors I like.


----------



## AnnaE

jayne01 said:


> My blue color-way seahorse just got delivered...it's so cute! I'm going to order one more and cross my fingers I don't get the same combo (kinda hoping for a green/turquoise).



Wow, I think your turtle (tortoise?) is so much bigger than the shrimp I got! My shrimp is really tiny, kind of proportional to the seahorse I guess


----------



## jayne01

AnnaE said:


> Wow, I think your turtle (tortoise?) is so much bigger than the shrimp I got! My shrimp is really tiny, kind of proportional to the seahorse I guess




Yeah, the turtle is a pretty good size!


----------



## Luvbolide

TokyoBound said:


> Me too, that was the one I wanted the most!  My SA told me that it was supposed to represent the California state bear?  I don't know if that's true, but it made me want it all the more because I am from CA





I assume that the bear is the California symbol - but I often think that since I am a native of Calif and went to Cal...Go Bears!!  Now I wish I had ordered one early enough that there would be time to return it if it was the wrong color...sigh...

Enjoy yours!!


----------



## Luvbolide

Monceau said:


> I sent mine back because I did not like the color combo, but I found this pic from an ebay seller:
> 
> View attachment 2667833




What a fun idea - I never would have thought of it!  Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Luvbolide

Darn...finally got up the courage to order a seahorse or two, but all of the charms are sold out, as are the ornament sets.

Hope they send the petit h pop up up to Northern California next time!!


----------



## Onthego

excalibur said:


> All charms on hermes.com were sold out! Even the seashells


If you really want the charms, just do a search for charms and there are both seahorse and shells available at the moment.


----------



## Onthego

Luvbolide said:


> Darn...finally got up the courage to order a seahorse or two, but all of the charms are sold out, as are the ornament sets.
> 
> Hope they send the petit h pop up up to Northern California next time!!


I think there are seahorses still available on H.com USA, but you have to search under charms and then both the seahorse and shell come up. Good luck.


----------



## Monceau

It's a good thing for my wallet that Petit h has almost run its course...
Looking forward to sharing this weekend!


----------



## jkld11

Monceau said:


> It's a good thing for my wallet that Petit h has almost run its course...
> Looking forward to sharing this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 2668004


Wow!!


----------



## RayLin

Here I am sharing some petit H items I bought at SCP couples of days ago.
I've always been a picky buyer so the non-predictable online shopping at H.com still made me hesitate.....
However I still ordered two star silk ornaments in B&W CW since I just couldn't resist something comes with stars  Finger crossed for getting something I like!!!!


----------



## Luvbolide

Onthego said:


> I think there are seahorses still available on H.com USA, but you have to search under charms and then both the seahorse and shell come up. Good luck.





Thanks - maybe it is just me, when I look under charms, for either seahorse or shell, I get sent back to the home menu.  Tried it a few times...Apparently someone doesn't want me buying petit h!!  Oh well, maybe I will see one on eBay in time...


----------



## kevintheking

Wanted to share my skeleton tote with everyone!! This is it next to my 40 cm Togo birkin so you can see the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 portions


----------



## kevintheking

DA Club said:


> I only checked out the one in the glass display case where the charms used to be. There was also an awesome croc card case there. I guess they're still putting out new petit H stuff like a grey felt(?) Shawl just came out. I'm surprised how much Petit H is still left. BTW someone finally bought that $100k chest yesterday, crazy!




Thanks for the intel on the croc card holder I just called the store but sadly is sold.. I thought that would be a cool item to own


----------



## Onthego

Monceau said:


> It's a good thing for my wallet that Petit h has almost run its course...
> Looking forward to sharing this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 2668004


I'm so happy I am not alone. So far 13 boxes. Oh but I love the charms. Can't wait to see all you got. How  did you manage to wait to open all at once or did you wrap everything up again. I want to see each and every piece. Yes I am obsessed.  This is exciting.


----------



## jkld11

kevintheking said:


> Wanted to share my skeleton tote with everyone!! This is it next to my 40 cm Togo birkin so you can see the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> portions


Love it! Which size is this?


----------



## poodlicious

Monceau said:


> It's a good thing for my wallet that Petit h has almost run its course...
> Looking forward to sharing this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 2668004



Can't wait to see all your little treasures!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Just arrived from the wonderful Nellie at SCP!


----------



## kevintheking

It's the GM horizontal


----------



## kevintheking

Open open  I adore seeing all of this fun petit h loot!!


----------



## marygatch

Monceau said:


> It's a good thing for my wallet that Petit h has almost run its course...
> Looking forward to sharing this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 2668004




Wow, amazing .i wanna see them all &#128525; your charms are really cute and the seahorse . Petit h is so addicting


----------



## Bostonjetset

A blue cw and a black cw. I LOVE the black, gold and green. If that pattern comes in a twilly I must have it!! 

The blue is an Xmas gift for my bestie.


----------



## marygatch

Bostonjetset said:


> A blue cw and a black cw. I LOVE the black, gold and green. If that pattern comes in a twilly I must have it!!
> 
> 
> 
> The blue is an Xmas gift for my bestie.




That's pretty pattern . I hope my round ornaments has some prints rather than stripes blue and white


----------



## Bostonjetset

marygatch said:


> That's pretty pattern . I hope my round ornaments has some prints rather than stripes blue and white



This is the L'Arbre De Vie pattern.  They have the twilly online but only in a blue CW.  If I can find it in this black and green one I want it!  

Nellie described the ornaments over the phone to me and she recommended these two.  So even though they were still a surprise to me, I knew had an expert opinion first.

Good luck with yours.  I am sure they will be lovely.  Even the stripes can be nice if they have good placement.  I am very pleased with the quality of these ornaments.  I mean, of course they ARE Hermes but they are very well made for that price point.


----------



## kevintheking

Luvbolide said:


> Darn...finally got up the courage to order a seahorse or two, but all of the charms are sold out, as are the ornament sets.
> 
> Hope they send the petit h pop up up to Northern California next time!!



Hello the seahorse charm is back up on h com... Hurry


----------



## marygatch

Bostonjetset said:


> This is the L'Arbre De Vie pattern.  They have the twilly online but only in a blue CW.  If I can find it in this black and green one I want it!
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie described the ornaments over the phone to me and she recommended these two.  So even though they were still a surprise to me, I knew had an expert opinion first.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with yours.  I am sure they will be lovely.  Even the stripes can be nice if they have good placement.  I am very pleased with the quality of these ornaments.  I mean, of course they ARE Hermes but they are very well made for that price point.




I order mine online . The element of surprise is great too . But of course if I have an option to choose will be great . Can't wait for mine to arrive . Wednesday is forever


----------



## Frivole88

i got  my bracelet today but i'm not quite sure if i would like it. it looks bulky on my short arm. i think it looks better with the snap facing forward and also i'm not sure if i like the color combination. thoughts?


----------



## kevintheking

You have a great color combination!!! I think they are both two very great and classic hermes blues! Congratulations!


----------



## Frivole88

i'm feeling the same. but yours is a nice color combination. i think you should keep it. 



TokyoBound said:


> So I got my leather bracelet today, and I'm totally on the fence about it.  The colors are gorgeous, but I'm not sure how they go with my skin tone, and I don't know how the bracelet itself compliments my short arms.  Here are some pics to show hopefully how pretty the colors are (Sorry the quality isn't great, I took these super quickly during my work break).


----------



## marygatch

kristinlorraine said:


> i got  my bracelet today but i'm not quite sure if i would like it. it looks bulky on my short arm. i think mine looks better with the button facing forward and also i'm not sure if i like the color combination. thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2668350
> View attachment 2668351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668352
> View attachment 2668353




I like the color. You can wear it with something plain white shirt to more pop the color and enhance your accessories .


----------



## DA Club

How I love these charms that come with the petit H purchases...I really need to figure out how to make them into cool purse charms.


----------



## Bostonjetset

kristinlorraine said:


> i got  my bracelet today but i'm not quite sure if i would like it. it looks bulky on my short arm. i think it looks better with the snap facing forward and also i'm not sure if i like the color combination. thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2668350
> View attachment 2668351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668352
> View attachment 2668353



The color combo is very classic and will go with a lot of outfits. I agree that it looks best with the snap on the top.  It is less "Wonder Woman Goes To Hermes" that way


----------



## AZPurseGirl

kristinlorraine said:


> i got  my bracelet today but i'm not quite sure if i would like it. it looks bulky on my short arm. i think it looks better with the snap facing forward and also i'm not sure if i like the color combination. thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2668350
> View attachment 2668351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668352
> View attachment 2668353


I like the color combo it will go with a lot.  However, what I like best is the Hermes China in the background of the picture!!!!  Is that the dessert plate?  I want to get a few of those and the mugs.


----------



## excalibur

RayLin said:


> View attachment 2668103
> View attachment 2668104
> 
> Here I am sharing some petit H items I bought at SCP couples of days ago.
> I've always been a picky buyer so the non-predictable online shopping at H.com still made me hesitate.....
> However I still ordered two star silk ornaments in B&W CW since I just couldn't resist something comes with stars  Finger crossed for getting something I like!!!!


You were very lucky to get 2 nice charms. When I was there, all the SAs told me they were sold out (or were they???) LOL


----------



## AZPurseGirl

AnnaE said:


> What a beautiful combination! What color is on the other side of the dolphin?


Thank you!  The other side is a light creamy beige color.  I ordered the seahorse last night after my post, can't wait to see what shade of red/pink/fuchsia I get!


----------



## marygatch

excalibur said:


> You were very lucky to get 2 nice charms. When I was there, all the SAs told me they were sold out (or were they???) LOL




There still have charm website but not sure if you like the design . I believe it's a boat


----------



## Frivole88

thank you so much for the advice guys. i think i should keep it. now i would just have to make it work on my outifts. 



kevintheking said:


> You have a great color combination!!! I think they are both two very great and classic hermes blues! Congratulations!





marygatch said:


> I like the color. You can wear it with something plain white shirt to more pop the color and enhance your accessories .





Bostonjetset said:


> The color combo is very classic and will go with a lot of outfits. I agree that it looks best with the snap on the top.  It is less "Wonder Woman Goes To Hermes" that way


----------



## Frivole88

yes, it's a dessert plate. you have a very sharp eye for "H". hehehe. i use it to put some of my jewelries. it's really a nice accent on my dresser table. i also have the breakfast set and dining plates. the Hermes china is also one of my guilty obsessions. 


AZPurseGirl said:


> I like the color combo it will go with a lot.  However, what I like best is the Hermes China in the background of the picture!!!!  Is that the dessert plate?  I want to get a few of those and the mugs.


----------



## TokyoBound

For those of you getting card holders, are you keeping them in your bag or wearing them as a necklace?  My SA joked I could use it for a backstage pass, but ironically my favorite musicians all seem to be vegan, lol.


----------



## TokyoBound

DA Club said:


> How I love these charms that come with the petit H purchases...I really need to figure out how to make them into cool purse charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668368



If you find a way, please share!  I'm trying to do the same and would love some inspiration.


----------



## elliesaurus

RayLin said:


> View attachment 2668103
> View attachment 2668104
> 
> Here I am sharing some petit H items I bought at SCP couples of days ago.
> I've always been a picky buyer so the non-predictable online shopping at H.com still made me hesitate.....
> However I still ordered two star silk ornaments in B&W CW since I just couldn't resist something comes with stars  Finger crossed for getting something I like!!!!




I love the elephant! Do you by any chance know if this is also a California exclusive?


----------



## excalibur

marygatch said:


> There still have charm website but not sure if you like the design . I believe it's a boat


You mean a seashell? I didn't know they had a boat charm.


----------



## TokyoBound

kristinlorraine said:


> i got  my bracelet today but i'm not quite sure if i would like it. it looks bulky on my short arm. i think it looks better with the snap facing forward and also i'm not sure if i like the color combination. thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2668350
> View attachment 2668351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668352
> View attachment 2668353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Lol, I actually like your color combo better because I am a sucker for navy!  It's funny we both have the same concerns about the length, I agree that the forward facing snap seems to work better on shorter arms.


----------



## marygatch

excalibur said:


> You mean a seashell? I didn't know they had a boat charm.




Am sorry what I mean sea shell , my brain thinkin of a boat to complete all this ocean creation from seahorse to turtle . Yes the sea shell is available online


----------



## marygatch

Does anyone purchase the silk cord bracelet with bottom . If can you post a picture how does it looks thanks


----------



## excalibur

marygatch said:


> Am sorry what I mean sea shell , my brain thinkin of a boat to complete all this ocean creation from seahorse to turtle . Yes the sea shell is available online


No problem lol. I thought they had a new charm I missed


----------



## RayLin

elliesaurus said:


> I love the elephant! Do you by any chance know if this is also a California exclusive?




No I don't think the elephant is California-exclusive. Coz I've already seen it on reseller's lists several times ... I am lucky to capture one with the CW I like this time in person.


----------



## RayLin

excalibur said:


> You were very lucky to get 2 nice charms. When I was there, all the SAs told me they were sold out (or were they???) LOL




Thank you 
Coz I rushed to SCP on the very first day when they started and luckily bumped into Pascale Mussard, the designer, in person while they were having a lunch party~


----------



## Onthego

So no more new petit H?


----------



## madisonmamaw

Onthego said:


> So no more new petit H?



i also dont see new updates,,,


----------



## marygatch

Onthego said:


> So no more new petit H?




There's more in website but limited only few


----------



## csshopper

marygatch said:


> There's more in website but limited only few



But there are no new categories of items. For example, Petit h on the Hermes France  site has Badges and Kimonos available on line. 

Like others I was also disappointed to not see something new today, was hoping there would be more before it ended tomorrow, but maybe because of the week-end they have ended the choices?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Happen to be in Cali and am debating going to SCP. It's a longish drive for me but I wouldn't mind returning a few of the ornaments I got that I don't love...or, I could save for hostess gifts - or, since I have an unworn H scarf and a tray I need to sell maybe I sell the petit h stuff too and give the opportunity to someone who hasn't had an exhibition yet? #dilemma


----------



## kevintheking

madisonmamaw said:


> i also dont see new updates,,,



Yeah I Dident see a new item come up yet either... Perhaps this is the end of the petit h offerings.... I was hoping for two more


----------



## marygatch

kevintheking said:


> Yeah I Dident see a new item come up yet either... Perhaps this is the end of the petit h offerings.... I was hoping for two more




Am still hoping for a new item in the last minute , I believe it will end on 30th, right? I hesitate grabbing the dolphins charm. Ugg I regret not getting it when it was available


----------



## marygatch

Anyone purchase silk cord bracelet with botton , can you pls post picture . I wanna see how it looks like . Thanks


----------



## Monceau

Bostonjetset said:


> A blue cw and a black cw. I LOVE the black, gold and green. If that pattern comes in a twilly I must have it!!
> 
> The blue is an Xmas gift for my bestie.



These are both absolutely gorgeous! I would have a difficult time giving one away



kristinlorraine said:


> i got  my bracelet today but i'm not quite sure if i would like it. it looks bulky on my short arm. i think it looks better with the snap facing forward and also i'm not sure if i like the color combination. thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2668350
> View attachment 2668351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668352
> View attachment 2668353



The color combo matches my Double Sens, love!



DA Club said:


> How I love these charms that come with the petit H purchases...I really need to figure out how to make them into cool purse charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668368



What an adorable collection!


----------



## Monceau

I have loved seeing everyone's petit h items, so great that we can share in one place!
This has been a whirlwind week. Here is my petit h collection so far, I have a couple of others arriving next week. Thanks for letting me share!!!

I ordered both the silk bracelets and the silk/ leather bracelets, but only the silk cord bracelets 
worked for me. I wasn't sure I would like these, but I think they are really cute!
I like wearing either 2 or 3 together:






Here are my ornaments, I have a few more on the way.
These will make great gifts, but I must keep at least one of each...








Last but not least, my little dolphin charms!
I'm not a bag charm person, but I do think these will work on my Double Sens and a summer straw tote. I could not resist grabbing a seahorse as well, can't wait to see what color I get.


----------



## Monceau

RayLin said:


> View attachment 2668103
> View attachment 2668104
> 
> Here I am sharing some petit H items I bought at SCP couples of days ago.
> I've always been a picky buyer so the non-predictable online shopping at H.com still made me hesitate.....
> However I still ordered two star silk ornaments in B&W CW since I just couldn't resist something comes with stars  Finger crossed for getting something I like!!!!



What an exquisite collection! The shopping tote is beautiful and those charms are precious?



kevintheking said:


> Wanted to share my skeleton tote with everyone!! This is it next to my 40 cm Togo birkin so you can see the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> portions



Such a special piece! I love the color!


----------



## ldldb

Monceau said:


> I have loved seeing everyone's petit h items, so great that we can share in one place!
> This has been a whirlwind week. Here is my petit h collection so far, I have a couple of others arriving next week. Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> I ordered both the silk bracelets and the silk/ leather bracelets, but only the silk cord bracelets
> worked for me. I wasn't sure I would like these, but I think they are really cute!
> I like wearing either 2 or 3 together:
> 
> View attachment 2668852
> 
> View attachment 2668853
> 
> 
> Here are my ornaments, I have a few more on the way.
> These will make great gifts, but I must keep at least one of each...
> 
> View attachment 2668861
> 
> View attachment 2668864
> 
> View attachment 2668867
> 
> 
> Last but not least, my little dolphin charms!
> I'm not a bag charm person, but I do think these will work on my Double Sens and a summer straw tote. I could not resist grabbing a seahorse as well, can't wait to see what color I get.
> 
> View attachment 2668874
> 
> View attachment 2668876



wonderful finds, Monceau! i quite fancy the stacking of the silk bracelets. i passed on all the charms that were offered to me on the first day of the scp popup b/c i'm not into charms on bags, but now that i see them on your DS and straw totes, they totally make sense. too bad there are no more charms to buy


----------



## Bostonjetset

Monceau said:


> I have loved seeing everyone's petit h items, so great that we can share in one place!
> This has been a whirlwind week. Here is my petit h collection so far, I have a couple of others arriving next week. Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> I ordered both the silk bracelets and the silk/ leather bracelets, but only the silk cord bracelets
> worked for me. I wasn't sure I would like these, but I think they are really cute!
> I like wearing either 2 or 3 together:
> 
> View attachment 2668852
> 
> View attachment 2668853
> 
> 
> Here are my ornaments, I have a few more on the way.
> These will make great gifts, but I must keep at least one of each...
> 
> View attachment 2668861
> 
> View attachment 2668864
> 
> View attachment 2668867
> 
> 
> Last but not least, my little dolphin charms!
> I'm not a bag charm person, but I do think these will work on my Double Sens and a summer straw tote. I could not resist grabbing a seahorse as well, can't wait to see what color I get.
> 
> View attachment 2668874
> 
> View attachment 2668876



Those bracelets are adorable and look great stacked!  The green/yellow one is my fave of the three but they're all nice.  I m glad I didn't get one though because they look quite small and my wrist is huge.  The website said 9" but there is no way those look 9".  They seem more like 7-7.5"?  

P.S.  I am IN LOVE with your Double Sens!  GREAT COLORS!


----------



## marygatch

Monceau said:


> I have loved seeing everyone's petit h items, so great that we can share in one place!
> This has been a whirlwind week. Here is my petit h collection so far, I have a couple of others arriving next week. Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> I ordered both the silk bracelets and the silk/ leather bracelets, but only the silk cord bracelets
> worked for me. I wasn't sure I would like these, but I think they are really cute!
> I like wearing either 2 or 3 together:
> 
> View attachment 2668852
> 
> View attachment 2668853
> 
> 
> Here are my ornaments, I have a few more on the way.
> These will make great gifts, but I must keep at least one of each...
> 
> View attachment 2668861
> 
> View attachment 2668864
> 
> View attachment 2668867
> 
> 
> Last but not least, my little dolphin charms!
> I'm not a bag charm person, but I do think these will work on my Double Sens and a summer straw tote. I could not resist grabbing a seahorse as well, can't wait to see what color I get.
> 
> View attachment 2668874
> 
> View attachment 2668876




My dear you score so
Many beautiful peit h. The silk cord bracelt I thinks great in 3, your ornaments prints are so beautiful as well &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;. Can't wait to see you more


----------



## kevintheking

does anyone have a photo of the seahorse charm compared to the free box tag that they sent on the Petit h boxes? to me they look the same size minus the two slits for the ribbon to go through. 

Seahorse charm
Hermes two-tone leather seahorse charm to wear on a handbag handle or key chain. Size: 4" x 2.75"
Ref. H1019738 40
$195.00


----------



## AnnaE

kevintheking said:


> does anyone have a photo of the seahorse charm compared to the free box tag that they sent on the Petit h boxes? to me they look the same size minus the two slits for the ribbon to go through.
> 
> Seahorse charm
> Hermes two-tone leather seahorse charm to wear on a handbag handle or key chain. Size: 4" x 2.75"
> Ref. H1019738 40
> $195.00



I don't have a photo, but the complimentary sea horse (if you are lucky enough to get that and not a turtle or a shrimp) is a fair bit smaller and it's also made of only one layer of leather, not two, so it's much thinner.


----------



## kevintheking

AnnaE said:


> I don't have a photo, but the complimentary sea horse (if you are lucky enough to get that and not a turtle or a shrimp) is a fair bit smaller and it's also made of only one layer of leather, not two, so it's much thinner.



yes good point about the double sided leather.. the sea creatures are so cute i just adore them!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just wanted to let everyone know that there is quite a bit left at SCP. Tons of cord necklaces and bracelets, silk and leather bracelets, croc and leather bracelets, croc necklaces, cup holders, shopping bags, skeleton totes, ornaments. I didn't see charms but I also didn't ask


----------



## TokyoBound

QuelleFromage said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that there is quite a bit left at SCP. Tons of cord necklaces and bracelets, silk and leather bracelets, croc and leather bracelets, croc necklaces, cup holders, shopping bags, skeleton totes, ornaments. I didn't see charms but I also didn't ask



Thank you for the report!  I would have assumed they'd have been cleaned out by now.  I really want to go to get an alligator medallion pendant ( already got a calf skin one) but am kind of afraid to brave Sat mall traffic.

Does anyone know how much the skeleton totes run?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

TokyoBound said:


> So I got my leather bracelet today, and I'm totally on the fence about it.  The colors are gorgeous, but I'm not sure how they go with my skin tone, and I don't know how the bracelet itself compliments my short arms.  Here are some pics to show hopefully how pretty the colors are (Sorry the quality isn't great, I took these super quickly during my work break).



I love this color combo!  I think they look very nice on you.


----------



## Monceau

ldldb said:


> wonderful finds, Monceau! i quite fancy the stacking of the silk bracelets. i passed on all the charms that were offered to me on the first day of the scp popup b/c i'm not into charms on bags, but now that i see them on your DS and straw totes, they totally make sense. too bad there are no more charms to buy



Thank you, dear!
The dolphins were to cute to resist, perfect for a summer tote!



Bostonjetset said:


> Those bracelets are adorable and look great stacked!  The green/yellow one is my fave of the three but they're all nice.  I m glad I didn't get one though because they look quite small and my wrist is huge.  The website said 9" but there is no way those look 9".  They seem more like 7-7.5"?
> 
> P.S.  I am IN LOVE with your Double Sens!  GREAT COLORS!



Thank you! I have not measured the length of the  silk cord bracelets, but I wear a cdc on the smallest setting , if that helps.



marygatch said:


> My dear you score so
> Many beautiful peit h. The silk cord bracelt I thinks great in 3, your ornaments prints are so beautiful as well &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;. Can't wait to see you more



Merci! Petit h is so fun...and addictive!


----------



## TokyoBound

Chi town Chanel said:


> I love this color combo!  I think they look very nice on you.



Thank you!  After playing around with it the past day, I have decided it's a keeper!


----------



## Monceau

Bostonjetset said:


> This is the L'Arbre De Vie pattern.  They have the twilly online but only in a blue CW.  If I can find it in this black and green one I want it!
> 
> Nellie described the ornaments over the phone to me and she recommended these two.  So even though they were still a surprise to me, I knew had an expert opinion first.
> 
> Good luck with yours.  I am sure they will be lovely.  Even the stripes can be nice if they have good placement.  I am very pleased with the quality of these ornaments.  I mean, of course they ARE Hermes but they are very well made for that price point.


Did they ship these to you, or did you pick them up in-store?
I just called SCP and they said they can't ship petit h


----------



## kevintheking

TokyoBound said:


> Thank you for the report!  I would have assumed they'd have been cleaned out by now.  I really want to go to get an alligator medallion pendant ( already got a calf skin one) but am kind of afraid to brave Sat mall traffic.
> 
> Does anyone know how much the skeleton totes run?



my skeleton tote was GM horizontal and was 2450 in orange canvas and beige swift leather


----------



## kevintheking

QuelleFromage said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that there is quite a bit left at SCP. Tons of cord necklaces and bracelets, silk and leather bracelets, croc and leather bracelets, croc necklaces, cup holders, shopping bags, skeleton totes, ornaments. I didn't see charms but I also didn't ask



you you remember what kind of skeleton totes you saw? where they the small or large ones? vertical (tall) or more horizontal ?


----------



## excalibur

kevintheking said:


> you you remember what kind of skeleton totes you saw? where they the small or large ones? vertical (tall) or more horizontal ?


I saw both; small vertical and big horizontal. I didn't remember the color unfortunately.


----------



## QuelleFromage

kevintheking said:


> you you remember what kind of skeleton totes you saw? where they the small or large ones? vertical (tall) or more horizontal ?



I can remember one vertical and one horizontal on display, both smallish. I didn't ask if there were more, but when I wanted to exchange a silk cord necklace the SA pulled out a BOX of them...so who knows what is in the vaults 
With just a couple hours of today left and closing tomorrow I would think they would tell you what's there over the phone. I know SCP has a bad rep, but they were super nice today.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

TokyoBound said:


> Thank you!  After playing around with it the past day, I have decided it's a keeper!



I totally agree.  I would love that combo.  Enjoy!


----------



## Monceau

QuelleFromage said:


> I can remember one vertical and one horizontal on display, both smallish. I didn't ask if there were more, but when I wanted to exchange a silk cord necklace the SA pulled out a BOX of them...so who knows what is in the vaults
> With just a couple hours of today left and closing tomorrow I would think they would tell you what's there over the phone. I know SCP has a bad rep, but they were super nice today.


Does anyone know if SCP will ship petit h?


----------



## ldldb

this pm at scp i saw three skeleton totes on display: large horizontal in grey wool with what looked like blue orage leather (but hard to really say under their muted lighting), same with brighter blue, and large vertical in dark red wool (i think) with black or very dark blue leather. also a tiny vertical tote but cannot recall color combo. still a few silk shopping bags around and silk bracelets.  

they will send out of state so long as someone is paying for item in store. hth!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Monceau said:


> Did they ship these to you, or did you pick them up in-store?
> I just called SCP and they said they can't ship petit h



They shipped them to me as a special accommodation.  I placed an order on the website for the two ornaments and it went through fine.  My Amex even had the pending charge.  The next day the website staff called me and said the black cw was out of stock [even though I ordered it without any issues!] and they only had blue left.  After having her check some other items for me, I told her I would just take 2 blue.  She said that sold out as well whilst we were talking!  I informed her that at least one should have been reserved for me since my order was processed but she said they cancel the whole order when one item is not available.  She was completely unhelpful and when I asked for a supervisor I was put through to a voicemail.  My message was never returned.  I called SCP and explained what happened to Nellie and she asked her manager if they could make an exception for me as I live in Boston and obviously could not get to the store to purchase items that I should have been able to purchase online..  It is true, however, that they usually will not ship petit h items or any leather products due to the limited availability.


----------



## kevintheking

I guess there is no new petit h item for today... I wonder if we will get one last one on Sunday?


----------



## Miss Al

Monceau said:


> I have loved seeing everyone's petit h items, so great that we can share in one place!
> This has been a whirlwind week. Here is my petit h collection so far, I have a couple of others arriving next week. Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> I ordered both the silk bracelets and the silk/ leather bracelets, but only the silk cord bracelets
> worked for me. I wasn't sure I would like these, but I think they are really cute!
> I like wearing either 2 or 3 together:
> 
> View attachment 2668852
> 
> View attachment 2668853


 
Such a great stacking idea. The silk bracelets do look good stacked together.  Sadly I only purchased one silk bracelet when petit H was in my area and I have never worn it. Will try to purchase another one if I ever get to visit another petit H store.


----------



## kevintheking

Looks like the silk ornament set and the silk necklaces have disappeared from h.com


----------



## scarfmischief1

Monceau, I like these bracelets!  


Can you tell me if they are filled with something like fiberfill or are they hollow?


Is the silk fabric is all rolled up and then sewn into a bracelet?


Put simply, what is on the inside?


----------



## TokyoBound

kevintheking said:


> my skeleton tote was GM horizontal and was 2450 in orange canvas and beige swift leather



Thank you for the info!  I did go to the store today and see them in person, and boy, are they works of art!


----------



## Monceau

Miss Al said:


> Such a great stacking idea. The silk bracelets do look good stacked together.  Sadly I only purchased one silk bracelet when petit H was in my area and I have never worn it. Will try to purchase another one if I ever get to visit another petit H store.



Thank you! I think there are versatile and would work stacked with other pieces as well, so you may try mixing it in with some others.



scarfmischief1 said:


> Monceau, I like these bracelets!
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if they are filled with something like fiberfill or are they hollow?
> 
> 
> Is the silk fabric is all rolled up and then sewn into a bracelet?
> 
> 
> Put simply, what is on the inside?



Thank you, dear *Scarfmischief*!
I think these are filled with something like a fiberfill, although I read that Hermes takes discarded silks and shreds them for pillow filler, so perhaps it is a silk-fill. The filling keeps the shape, but is flexible enough to easily wrap around the wrist.

The seam is on the inner side (the side facing the wrist.)
The bracelet is a toggle closure, but no hardware, just sewn silk.


----------



## Onthego

This is my petit H critter family. They are so cute. Did not get one critter for one if my ornaments. Oh well. So do I put them back in the boxes? Will I forget about them? The boxes are just so cumbersome. Oh well decisions decisions.


----------



## Onthego

Monceau said:


> Thank you, dear!
> 
> The dolphins were to cute to resist, perfect for a summer tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have not measured the length of the  silk cord bracelets, but I wear a cdc on the smallest setting , if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci! Petit h is so fun...and addictive!




I love your colorful round and star ornaments. Your dolphin ornaments are cute too.
I wear the CDC on the smallest setting but was afraid the cord bracelet would be too big. Now I regret not getting at least one. I did get the 2 cord necklaces. But I have to tell you Monceau those silk cord bracelets look perfect on you. Did you get the other thinner bracelets? I got 3 because I thought I could somehow tie a knot in the middle so they would fit better and I loved the silver button. It is the same type of button from the H silver necklaces and very well made. Okay like you said glad it's done ( or is it?). But I have 2 card holders on the way. I thought they would work great for smaller bags or clutches. I'll post when I get them


----------



## Monceau

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2669783
> View attachment 2669784
> View attachment 2669785
> 
> This is my petit H critter family. They are so cute. Did not get one critter for one if my ornaments. Oh well. So do I put them back in the boxes? Will I forget about them? The boxes are just so cumbersome. Oh well decisions decisions.



What a wonderful menagerie, *Onthego*! 
The petit h collection makes me smile, so whimsical and fun!



Onthego said:


> I love your colorful round and star ornaments. Your dolphin ornaments are cute too.
> I wear the CDC on the smallest setting but was afraid the cord bracelet would be too big. Now I regret not getting at least one. I did get the 2 cord necklaces. But I have to tell you Monceau those silk cord bracelets look perfect on you. Did you get the other thinner bracelets? I got 3 because I thought I could somehow tie a knot in the middle so they would fit better and I loved the silver button. It is the same type of button from the H silver necklaces and very well made. Okay like you said glad it's done ( or is it?). But I have 2 card holders on the way. I thought they would work great for smaller bags or clutches. I'll post when I get them



Thank you for you kind words, dear!
I missed the thinner bracelets, those disappeared rather quickly!
I had hoped we would find new items on Saturday and Sunday, but it appears that 
H.com has finalized the collection for the US. It's been a wonderful week, looking forward to seeing the last of your treasures!


----------



## kevintheking

Sadly I think petit h has come to an end in the USA for now!! It has been such a fun filled two weeks!! Looking foward to seeing everyone's items as the last few arrive in everyone hands! 

I myself am waiting for two more items... Sadly missed out on the stool this time. But got all the other items I was looking for! I think this was a huge success! A Few color dramas but all have been solved


----------



## Bostonjetset

Very sad about no new offerings 

At least we all had a fun couple of weeks of purchasing, comparing and chatting!


----------



## TokyoBound

Au Revoir U.S. Petite h, you have been so much fun!  Was hoping you'd go out with a bang on your last day by offering one last special treat, but oh well.  The past few weeks have been so much fun, both going in store and checking the website!

Yesterday I picked up a few more items in-store, including a croc medallion necklace in a deep green (like malachite), one more knotted silk cord bracelet, and...a fox charm!!!  While I was being wrung up, another SA magically appeared out of nowhere with a fox charm that had also apparently appeared out of nowhere - maybe someone returned it?  All I can say is that it was a serendipitous moment, and I am so stocked I finally got my hands on a non sea creature related charm (only because I really hate the beach, so thematically, none of the web offerings matched my personality - otherwise, I think they are quite beautiful and have loved seeing them on other people's bags).

Anyway, I'm really looking forward to seeing more pics of everyone's goodies in the forthcoming days!!


----------



## mimi 123

scarfmischief1 said:


> Monceau, I like these bracelets!
> Put simply, what is on the inside?


My SA told me it's cotton so cannot be washed 'cause it will shrink. Dry clean only. You can feel it's spongy.


----------



## scarfmischief1

mimi 123 said:


> My SA told me it's cotton so cannot be washed 'cause it will shrink. Dry clean only. You can feel it's spongy.




Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## looking4kelly

Miss Al said:


> Such a great stacking idea. The silk bracelets do look good stacked together.  Sadly I only purchased one silk bracelet when petit H was in my area and I have never worn it. Will try to purchase another one if I ever get to visit another petit H store.




If you like stacking bracelets, just one Petit h is perfect for keeping metal ones from scratching each other ... I adore mine, and wear them like this often:


----------



## Miss Al

looking4kelly said:


> If you like stacking bracelets, just one Petit h is perfect for keeping metal ones from scratching each other ... I adore mine, and wear them like this often:



Oh great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kevintheking

i noticed the animation on the Hermes front page today is regarding the silk ornaments and one of them is a chrisms tree.. however when you click the animation is directs you to the leather and silk bracelets&#8230; I wonder if this is coming or just an old animation form when the tree was in Paris?


----------



## kevintheking

Here is the screen shot of what I was talking about this morning


----------



## menchie20

Does anyone know where I can buy the purse hanger/hook and how much it retailed for?


----------



## bakeacookie

menchie20 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the purse hanger/hook and how much it retailed for?



I want to say it was 595$ Not sure.


----------



## bakeacookie

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 2670935
> 
> 
> Here is the screen shot of what I was talking about this morning



Weren't those the UK petit h christmas ornaments?


----------



## excalibur

bakeacookie said:


> Weren't those the UK petit h christmas ornaments?


I think so. I remember somebody bought the round and Xmas tree ornaments (among many other petit h items ) in London. She posted some photos.


----------



## bakeacookie

excalibur said:


> I think so. I remember somebody bought the round and Xmas tree ornaments (among many other petit h items ) in London. She posted some photos.




Yeah! It came in a set. That was a pretty set of ornaments.


----------



## excalibur

I should have bought the star and dolphin ornament when the website sold them separately. The round ornament doesn't interest me. I wonder what ornament shape Paris boutique has...


----------



## jkld11

I'm surprised there are still items on the site. I thought it ended yesterday...


----------



## Daisu

menchie20 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the purse hanger/hook and how much it retailed for?



The regular leather ones were $425. The croc ones were $500-something.


----------



## joanneminnie

Daisu said:


> The regular leather ones were $425. The croc ones were $500-something.




I want one :s but never popped up online!


----------



## Daisu

joanneminnie said:


> I want one :s but never popped up online!



I believe they were only available in the store  They'll probably have them next time petit h pops up though!


----------



## marygatch

[ QUOTE=Daisu;27017471]I believe they were only available in the store  They'll probably have them next time petit h pops up though![/QUOTE]


Probably store has more available . Online is limited now . Unless you like their sea shells and leather bracelt as well pinwheels


----------



## Daisu

marygatch said:


> [ QUOTE=Daisu;27017471]I believe they were only available in the store  They'll probably have them next time petit h pops up though!




Probably store has more available . Online is limited now . Unless you like their sea shells and leather bracelt as well pinwheels[/QUOTE]

Don't forget the sailboat!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Daisu said:


> Probably store has more available . Online is limited now . Unless you like their sea shells and leather bracelt as well pinwheels



Don't forget the sailboat! [/QUOTE]

Can't forget the sailboat!!!!


----------



## marygatch

Daisu said:


> Probably store has more available . Online is limited now . Unless you like their sea shells and leather bracelt as well pinwheels





Don't forget the sailboat! [/QUOTE]


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; yes ! Lets not confuse her about the sailboat #rofle


----------



## marygatch

Bostonjetset said:


> Don't forget the sailboat!





Can't forget the sailboat!!!!  [/QUOTE]


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;oh boy ! &#128675;&#128674;


----------



## kitty22

the dolphin charms are back online!  and also the silk shopping bags!  hooray!!


----------



## marygatch

kitty22 said:


> the dolphin charms are back online!  and also the silk shopping bags!  hooray!!




Did you order some ? Am pretty sure lots will be happen grabbing some dolphins and sea horse .


----------



## marygatch

Available In hermes.com

Petit h- 

Charms - sea shells, dolphins
Silk cord bracelts 
Card holders
Pin weeks
Leather bracelet
Silk pleated long necklaces
Pen holders , croc and Togo 
Pleated silk necklace
Silk cord necklaces
Sailboat - 10,200$ 
Shopping silk bag 
Leather and silk bracelet 

Hope this helps , but now before they gone &#127818;


----------



## kitty22

marygatch said:


> Did you order some ? Am pretty sure lots will be happen grabbing some dolphins and sea horse .



Yes!  I also noticed that the silk cord necklaces are back too.  I hope more things pop up in the next couple of days!


----------



## marygatch

kitty22 said:


> Yes!  I also noticed that the silk cord necklaces are back too.  I hope more things pop up in the next couple of days!




Dolphin is gone right away ,&#10084;&#65039;many people are up and hunting the ocean of &#127818;&#127818;&#127818;&#128514; . Did you grab any? This petit h is addicting .


----------



## HermesLVe

Just bought the blue shopping bag. I have the pm silk cord necklace and leather bracelet on the way! Can't wait for the goodies!


----------



## excalibur

the website has been acting weird. Some links will direct you back to the main page. Quite disturbing.


----------



## marygatch

excalibur said:


> the website has been acting weird. Some links will direct you back to the main page. Quite disturbing.




If it directs you to the main page . The item is no longer available .


----------



## marygatch

HermesLVe said:


> Just bought the blue shopping bag. I have the pm silk cord necklace and leather bracelet on the way! Can't wait for the goodies!




Yay ! It will be fun to see all the goodies , il be receiving my package tomorrow and am excited


----------



## kevintheking

Croc pen case is also back up in blue... I have a fealing they are putting up the items that are being returned by customers. I noticed they processed my returns for some items I sent back last week as I dident like the colors I ended up with. 

What is scary is all of these items are now final sale and can't be returned per the petit h terms and conditions... The question also becomes are these terms void as the sale period is clearly defined to end June 30th. I am not a lawyer but I bet there is a loop hole


----------



## Blue Rain

You don't really use the silk shopping bag to go shopping, do you? The idea of using a silk twill as a shopping bag scares me. I'm very careful when using my scarves. I take it off when I eat, sweat, or comb my hair. Can't imagine how I can take care of a silk bag. Perhaps you girls can enlighten me.


----------



## joanneminnie

Anyone has received their card holder? I'm struggling now .. Should I buy one before it is gone? For subway card and credit card? How do I justify "use it everyday"..


----------



## joanneminnie

joanneminnie said:


> Anyone has received their card holder? I'm struggling now .. Should I buy one before it is gone? For subway card and credit card? How do I justify "use it everyday"..




Nevertheless, I just ordered it


----------



## kevintheking

joanneminnie said:


> Anyone has received their card holder? I'm struggling now .. Should I buy one before it is gone? For subway card and credit card? How do I justify "use it everyday"..


 
i received it. to me its one of the more functional items in the petit H collection. i use it when i dont want to carry a bag i can put my id metro card and cc and some cash in it and loop it to my belt loops on ym jeans or even wear it around my neck.


----------



## jkld11

Wow, I called CS about my missing critter and they sent one to me overnight! Got another turtle. 

https://flic.kr/p/nTmssz


----------



## marygatch

kevintheking said:


> i received it. to me its one of the more functional items in the petit H collection. i use it when i dont want to carry a bag i can put my id metro card and cc and some cash in it and loop it to my belt loops on ym jeans or even wear it around my neck.




I almost buy the croc pen holder last night when it pop out in the website but I hesitate now am thinking about it but it's already gone lol . It was hard to decide since I saw your review about it . On your old post


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

kevintheking said:


> Croc pen case is also back up in blue... I have a fealing they are putting up the items that are being returned by customers. I noticed they processed my returns for some items I sent back last week as I dident like the colors I ended up with.
> 
> 
> 
> What is scary is all of these items are now final sale and can't be returned per the petit h terms and conditions... The question also becomes are these terms void as the sale period is clearly defined to end June 30th. I am not a lawyer but I bet there is a loop hole




Hi! Where on the site did you see that they are final sale? Can they be exchanged for credit at a boutique? TIA


----------



## Monceau

If you click on any petit h item, you will de a link for "Specific sales conditions for petit h products"
This is the disclaimer that spells out the return conditions, stating that items may only be returned or exchanged during the petit h period of June 15- June 29.
I called last week to verify, and had to return several items via overnight shipping.
Of course, we are now past the official petit h period, and they still have items for sale, so I do not know if the stated policy is still valid.


----------



## BalLVLover

I was going to wait and post all my Petit h purchases at one time....but as I've hit a little snag I just thought I'd post what I have received. I have a shipment that FedEx seems to have "misplaced", which I am very unhappy about since it had some of the items was most looking forward to (a dolphin and two star ornaments). Hopefully it will be found. Since H shipments are in those distinctive silver wrappings it seems to me it wouldn't be hard to spot in a sea of cardboard boxes.....

Here is my favorite item (and the most impractical) but as Blue Izmir and Tosca are two of my favorite H colors I love it.




Here is a group shot:




Here is the pen holder in action. I don't use the top and the pen is a "purse pen" from Tiffany's. 






I also bought another pen holder in blue Togo (I wanted to make sure I could actually use it before I bought it in more that one color), one of the silk bracelets, and a card holder. They are on the way and hopefully Fedex will get them here safely. &#128521;


----------



## marygatch

BalLVLover said:


> I was going to wait and post all my Petit h purchases at one time....but as I've hit a little snag I just thought I'd post what I have received. I have a shipment that FedEx seems to have "misplaced", which I am very unhappy about since it had some of the items was most looking forward to (a dolphin and two star ornaments). Hopefully it will be found. Since H shipments are in those distinctive silver wrappings it seems to me it wouldn't be hard to spot in a sea of cardboard boxes.....
> 
> Here is my favorite item (and the most impractical) but as Blue Izmir and Tosca are two of my favorite H colors I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2672351
> 
> 
> Here is a group shot:
> 
> View attachment 2672353
> 
> 
> Here is the pen holder in action. I don't use the top and the pen is a "purse pen" from Tiffany's.
> 
> View attachment 2672354
> 
> View attachment 2672355
> 
> 
> I also bought another pen holder in blue Togo (I wanted to make sure I could actually use it before I bought it in more that one color), one of the silk bracelets, and a card holder. They are on the way and hopefully Fedex will get them here safely. &#128521;




Beautiful , you did get crazy it petit h hehehe , am waiting for my package today am excited


----------



## kevintheking

marygatch said:


> I almost buy the croc pen holder last night when it pop out in the website but I hesitate now am thinking about it but it's already gone lol . It was hard to decide since I saw your review about it . On your old post


 
yes it is a little odd as is dosent quite fit a pen however i got some really good tips so stay tunes  for a solution... honestly you are not missing out on much... it looks really nice but it dosent quite function


----------



## Monceau

More petit h: the ornament sets.
I will keep a set for myself and give the others as gifts.
Which one should I keep???


----------



## Monceau

BalLVLover said:


> I was going to wait and post all my Petit h purchases at one time....but as I've hit a little snag I just thought I'd post what I have received. I have a shipment that FedEx seems to have "misplaced", which I am very unhappy about since it had some of the items was most looking forward to (a dolphin and two star ornaments). Hopefully it will be found. Since H shipments are in those distinctive silver wrappings it seems to me it wouldn't be hard to spot in a sea of cardboard boxes.....
> 
> Here is my favorite item (and the most impractical) but as Blue Izmir and Tosca are two of my favorite H colors I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2672351
> 
> 
> Here is a group shot:
> 
> View attachment 2672353
> 
> 
> Here is the pen holder in action. I don't use the top and the pen is a "purse pen" from Tiffany's.
> 
> View attachment 2672354
> 
> View attachment 2672355
> 
> 
> I also bought another pen holder in blue Togo (I wanted to make sure I could actually use it before I bought it in more that one color), one of the silk bracelets, and a card holder. They are on the way and hopefully Fedex will get them here safely. &#128521;


What a fabulous collection!!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## ldldb

Monceau said:


> More petit h: the ornament sets.
> I will keep a set for myself and give the others as gifts.
> Which one should I keep???
> 
> View attachment 2672564
> 
> View attachment 2672565
> 
> View attachment 2672567



the grey set is my personal fav but the others are lovely, too. can't you keep them all for your tree and then find something else as gifts ?!?


----------



## jing bbag

Hello everyone, i totally  missed out on all the petit H commotion, but just wanted to find out if it is ever going to be available in our local H stores?  I am few hours away from SCP but just got back from overseas vacation with the family and totally missed the petit H period.  I saw some items online but not the ones i like.  Are they still available at SCP?  Any info is greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## Monceau

jing bbag said:


> Hello everyone, i totally  missed out on all the petit H commotion, but just wanted to find out if it is ever going to be available in our local H stores?  I am few hours away from SCP but just got back from overseas vacation with the family and totally missed the petit H period.  I saw some items online but not the ones i like.  Are they still available at SCP?  Any info is greatly appreciated. TIA.


I was told every other year for the US, so it should return to the States in 2016
They choose a different location each time.
You might call SCP to see if they still have the items.


----------



## jing bbag

Monceau said:


> I was told every other year for the US, so it should return to the States in 2016
> They choose a different location each time.
> You might call SCP to see if they still have the items.


 
Wow, I totally missed this. Yes i might just try calling SCP anyway to check. I really like the silk cord bracelet, crossing my fingers.  Thanks for the info Monceau!


----------



## kevintheking

Monceau said:


> More petit h: the ornament sets.
> I will keep a set for myself and give the others as gifts.



Such great colors! I think the black set and the blue set are stunning!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Monceau said:


> More petit h: the ornament sets.
> I will keep a set for myself and give the others as gifts.
> Which one should I keep???
> 
> View attachment 2672564
> 
> View attachment 2672565
> 
> View attachment 2672567



Wow.  Great selections!  I really like the grey/black/white set a LOT.  But then again, I think I spot rêves d'escargots in the blue!  That is one of my favourite patterns so.... I would keep both!!  HAHA


----------



## VesperSparrow

BalLVLover said:


> I was going to wait and post all my Petit h purchases at one time....but as I've hit a little snag I just thought I'd post what I have received. I have a shipment that FedEx seems to have "misplaced", which I am very unhappy about since it had some of the items was most looking forward to (a dolphin and two star ornaments). Hopefully it will be found. Since H shipments are in those distinctive silver wrappings it seems to me it wouldn't be hard to spot in a sea of cardboard boxes.....
> 
> Here is my favorite item (and the most impractical) but as Blue Izmir and Tosca are two of my favorite H colors I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2672351
> 
> 
> Here is a group shot:
> 
> View attachment 2672353
> 
> 
> Here is the pen holder in action. I don't use the top and the pen is a "purse pen" from Tiffany's.
> 
> View attachment 2672354
> 
> View attachment 2672355
> 
> 
> I also bought another pen holder in blue Togo (I wanted to make sure I could actually use it before I bought it in more that one color), one of the silk bracelets, and a card holder. They are on the way and hopefully Fedex will get them here safely. &#128521;




So glad someone got a pinwheel!  Here's to impracticality!


----------



## Monceau

ldldb said:


> the grey set is my personal fav but the others are lovely, too. can't you keep them all for your tree and then find something else as gifts ?!?





kevintheking said:


> Such great colors! I think the black set and the blue set are stunning!!





Bostonjetset said:


> Wow.  Great selections!  I really like the grey/black/white set a LOT.  But then again, I think I spot rêves d'escargots in the blue!  That is one of my favourite patterns so.... I would keep both!!  HAHA



Thank you all, I could not decide between the blue and the gray/ black, so I will keep those two! Fortunately, I have one more on the way that I can use as a gift as well.


----------



## VesperSparrow

My petit bit of this mania - just picked up my bracelet at Madison and love it!  Probably wouldn't have picked this color but it will actually work great for me.  Will probably wear it stacked with at least one other bracelet but not too tiny.


----------



## kevintheking

Here is a photo of my id case... I know a few people are asking to see photos. It can hold about two cards on each side 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is my second one as the first was blue and pink and it was not working for me


----------



## kevintheking

Also wanted to share my olive croc pin from south coast... Not sure what I can do with it though, however it's quite handsome. The tag states it's is made from porous croc but to me it does not  look like porous.


----------



## marygatch

kevintheking said:


> Also wanted to share my olive croc pin from south coast... Not sure what I can do with it though, however it's quite handsome. The tag states it's is made from porous croc but to me it does not  look like porous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672646




I don't like the pin, it's old school style at the back , (metal) my cousin got one . It's kinda boring it doesn't even said it's hermes. I would get if the marking is on it but it's not


----------



## marygatch

VesperSparrow said:


> My petit bit of this mania - just picked up my bracelet at Madison and love it!  Probably wouldn't have picked this color but it will actually work great for me.  Will probably wear it stacked with at least one other bracelet but not too tiny.




I got mine too but the silk is too skinny , it will be great if the width is double the size , don't you agree ?


----------



## joanneminnie

kevintheking said:


> i received it. to me its one of the more functional items in the petit H collection. i use it when i dont want to carry a bag i can put my id metro card and cc and some cash in it and loop it to my belt loops on ym jeans or even wear it around my neck.




Thank you! I'm thinking of the same - cash, cc and ID  hope I can use it a lot!


----------



## Monceau

VesperSparrow said:


> My petit bit of this mania - just picked up my bracelet at Madison and love it!  Probably wouldn't have picked this color but it will actually work great for me.  Will probably wear it stacked with at least one other bracelet but not too tiny.


I think this is a great color combo, it will work with just about everything!


----------



## ceci

kevintheking said:


> Here is a photo of my id case... I know a few people are asking to see photos. It can hold about two cards on each side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672643
> 
> 
> This is my second one as the first was blue and pink and it was not working for me




Kevin, This one is looking great! 

Here's mine & match well with my twilly


----------



## Monceau

kevintheking said:


> Here is a photo of my id case... I know a few people are asking to see photos. It can hold about two cards on each side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672643
> 
> 
> This is my second one as the first was blue and pink and it was not working for me





kevintheking said:


> Also wanted to share my olive croc pin from south coast... Not sure what I can do with it though, however it's quite handsome. The tag states it's is made from porous croc but to me it does not  look like porous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672646




Such great finds, *kevintheking*!
I'm glad you found a card holder in a combo that works for you, and that croc pin is TDF! 
I looove the color, and I'm happy to see they did not stamp the front.  It is much more refined
without a stamp screaming at you. wish they had offered these on the website...


----------



## Monceau

ceci said:


> Kevin, This one is looking great!
> 
> Here's mine & match well with my twilly
> 
> View attachment 2672667


Wow, I love the way you have styled this.
Perhaps I should get one as well...
How long is the strap,mare you wearing it crossbody in the first photo?


----------



## RayLin

BalLVLover said:


> I was going to wait and post all my Petit h purchases at one time....but as I've hit a little snag I just thought I'd post what I have received. I have a shipment that FedEx seems to have "misplaced", which I am very unhappy about since it had some of the items was most looking forward to (a dolphin and two star ornaments). Hopefully it will be found. Since H shipments are in those distinctive silver wrappings it seems to me it wouldn't be hard to spot in a sea of cardboard boxes.....
> 
> Here is my favorite item (and the most impractical) but as Blue Izmir and Tosca are two of my favorite H colors I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2672351




Nice collection!!!!!!
The pinwheel is amazing beyond my previous imagination... I've noticed a tiny silk cord tail at the back of the pinwheel. Does it also work as a bag charm? If it's so then is even more amazing!!!!!!

Can't wait for your reveal part two for the shopping bags!


----------



## kevintheking

ceci said:


> Kevin, This one is looking great!
> 
> Here's mine & match well with my twilly
> 
> View attachment 2672667



This looks great!! This it truly an everyday functional item


----------



## kevintheking

RayLin said:


> Nice collection!!!!!!
> The pinwheel is amazing beyond my previous imagination... I've noticed a tiny silk cord tail at the back of the pinwheel. Does it also work as a bag charm? If it's so then is even more amazing!!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait for your reveal part two for the shopping bags!



My pinwheels has a silk cord but it does not come off of the wooden pole so sadly you can't use it as a charm I think the silk cord is a way to hang it should you not want to put the pole in the ground


----------



## ceci

Monceau said:


> Wow, I love the way you have styled this.
> Perhaps I should get one as well...
> How long is the strap,mare you wearing it crossbody in the first photo?




Thanks! The strap will be too tight for cross body. Though I still manage to do so. The photo I did was just wearing on the shoulder. I would say the strap is about 30 inches long & can be removed.


----------



## joanneminnie

ceci said:


> Kevin, This one is looking great!
> 
> Here's mine & match well with my twilly
> 
> View attachment 2672667




looks fabulous!! I'm going to do this too


----------



## Bostonjetset

kevintheking said:


> Also wanted to share my olive croc pin from south coast... Not sure what I can do with it though, however it's quite handsome. The tag states it's is made from porous croc but to me it does not  look like porous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672646



I love it!  And what a great color!  What does the back look like?  Can you show a pic? Is it marked Hermes anywhere on the piece at all?


----------



## Bostonjetset

VesperSparrow said:


> My petit bit of this mania - just picked up my bracelet at Madison and love it!  Probably wouldn't have picked this color but it will actually work great for me.  Will probably wear it stacked with at least one other bracelet but not too tiny.



Gorgeous!  I love that color combo.  I wanted one of these but missed out when they were online.  The lower priced things went really fast!  I'm lucky I even got my ornaments. Do you mind measuring it?  I may still get one if I can find a good price from a reseller.


----------



## carlinha

Monceau said:


> More petit h: the ornament sets.
> I will keep a set for myself and give the others as gifts.
> Which one should I keep???
> 
> View attachment 2672564
> 
> View attachment 2672565
> 
> View attachment 2672567



OMG I love them all, probably the blue and red/pink set the best!!!!


----------



## kevintheking

Bostonjetset said:


> I love it!  And what a great color!  What does the back look like?  Can you show a pic? Is it marked Hermes anywhere on the piece at all?




The back is lined with silk and has the petit h tag in fabric, honestly it is very well made much better then the croc pen holder I have


----------



## VesperSparrow

marygatch said:


> I got mine too but the silk is too skinny , it will be great if the width is double the size , don't you agree ?




After I ordered (in a super hurry because I thought it would instantly disappear) I had visions that it would be just a string - so I was happily surprised!



Monceau said:


> I think this is a great color combo, it will work with just about everything!





Merci! 



Bostonjetset said:


> Gorgeous!  I love that color combo.  I wanted one of these but missed out when they were online.  The lower priced things went really fast!  I'm lucky I even got my ornaments. Do you mind measuring it?  I may still get one if I can find a good price from a reseller.




I love the colors, too!  Both bright and neutral.  It's about 7" or 17 cm long - I would generally wear an average bracelet and think it fits well.  each of the two "strands" is about 1/4" or 5mm and flat, no "stuffing" like the wider bracelet.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## marygatch

kevintheking said:


> The back is lined with silk and has the petit h tag in fabric, honestly it is very well made much better then the croc pen holder I have
> 
> View attachment 2672761




It's beautiful I just wish they have marking infront too like the croc pen. But it's true beauty &#127818;


----------



## Pazdzernika

ceci said:


> Kevin, This one is looking great!
> 
> Here's mine & match well with my twilly
> 
> View attachment 2672667




How creative!  Who knew you could style a card holder?


----------



## marygatch

VesperSparrow said:


> After I ordered (in a super hurry because I thought it would instantly disappear) I had visions that it would be just a string - so I was happily surprised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colors, too!  Both bright and neutral.  It's about 7" or 17 cm long - I would generally wear an average bracelet and think it fits well.  each of the two "strands" is about 1/4" or 5mm and flat, no "stuffing" like the wider bracelet.  Good luck with your search!




Hi dear I sent you a message home you see it


----------



## Bostonjetset

kevintheking said:


> The back is lined with silk and has the petit h tag in fabric, honestly it is very well made much better then the croc pen holder I have
> 
> View attachment 2672761



Gorgeous!  I wish I could have gotten one.  They should have put those on h.com instead of that bloody sailboat!! HAHA.

That will look fabulous on cardigan or the lapel of a blazer.


----------



## Bostonjetset

O! M! G!

TPF predictions came true and the free ribbon charms have made their way to ebay!  Already has a bidder at $89!  And the seller was honest with people by saying it was not for sale but rather a free gift with purchase HAHA.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...361?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c8640a081


----------



## excalibur

Bostonjetset said:


> Gorgeous!  I wish I could have gotten one.  They should have put those on h.com instead of that bloody sailboat!! HAHA.
> 
> That will look fabulous on cardigan or the lapel of a blazer.


How much is this croc? 
thank you for the info.


----------



## kevintheking

Bostonjetset said:


> O! M! G!
> 
> TPF predictions came true and the free ribbon charms have made their way to ebay!  Already has a bidder at $89!  And the seller was honest with people by saying it was not for sale but rather a free gift with purchase HAHA.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...361?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c8640a081



It was only a matter of time!! I am surprised it took that long!! I guess internationally people don't have access to the three exclusive shapes shrimp, seahorse and turtle so people will pay a premium and also Guarantee  they get the shape and color they like. I guess there is a buyer for everything and kudos to the seller for not trying to scam anyone that may not be so familiar with the petit h collection


----------



## Pazdzernika

BalLVLover said:


> I was going to wait and post all my Petit h purchases at one time....but as I've hit a little snag I just thought I'd post what I have received. I have a shipment that FedEx seems to have "misplaced", which I am very unhappy about since it had some of the items was most looking forward to (a dolphin and two star ornaments). Hopefully it will be found. Since H shipments are in those distinctive silver wrappings it seems to me it wouldn't be hard to spot in a sea of cardboard boxes.....
> 
> Here is my favorite item (and the most impractical) but as Blue Izmir and Tosca are two of my favorite H colors I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2672351
> 
> 
> Here is a group shot:
> 
> View attachment 2672353
> 
> 
> Here is the pen holder in action. I don't use the top and the pen is a "purse pen" from Tiffany's.
> 
> View attachment 2672354
> 
> View attachment 2672355
> 
> 
> I also bought another pen holder in blue Togo (I wanted to make sure I could actually use it before I bought it in more that one color), one of the silk bracelets, and a card holder. They are on the way and hopefully Fedex will get them here safely. &#128521;




Thanks for sharing, all great finds! I was thinking about getting the croc pen holder but wasn't sure how practical it would be.  Glad to see pictures of it!


----------



## ghoztz

BalLVLover said:


> I was going to wait and post all my Petit h purchases at one time....but as I've hit a little snag I just thought I'd post what I have received. I have a shipment that FedEx seems to have "misplaced", which I am very unhappy about since it had some of the items was most looking forward to (a dolphin and two star ornaments). Hopefully it will be found. Since H shipments are in those distinctive silver wrappings it seems to me it wouldn't be hard to spot in a sea of cardboard boxes.....
> 
> Here is my favorite item (and the most impractical) but as Blue Izmir and Tosca are two of my favorite H colors I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2672351
> 
> 
> Here is a group shot:
> 
> View attachment 2672353
> 
> 
> Here is the pen holder in action. I don't use the top and the pen is a "purse pen" from Tiffany's.
> 
> View attachment 2672354
> 
> View attachment 2672355
> 
> 
> I also bought another pen holder in blue Togo (I wanted to make sure I could actually use it before I bought it in more that one color), one of the silk bracelets, and a card holder. They are on the way and hopefully Fedex will get them here safely. &#128521;



Blue Izmir and Tosca is the BEST color combo!    you are so lucky getting this stunning pinwheel.  btw, is that shopping bag in collier de chien?!


----------



## ghoztz

Monceau said:


> More petit h: the ornament sets.
> I will keep a set for myself and give the others as gifts.
> Which one should I keep???
> 
> View attachment 2672564
> 
> View attachment 2672565
> 
> View attachment 2672567



wow!  you got the best patterns!  they all look beautiful.  tough choice but I would keep the red colorway as it looks the most cheerful.


----------



## ghoztz

ceci said:


> Kevin, This one is looking great!
> 
> Here's mine & match well with my twilly
> 
> View attachment 2672667




really love how you accessorized with a twilly!  it looks simply delightful yet highly functional!


----------



## Kitty S.

VesperSparrow said:


> My petit bit of this mania - just picked up my bracelet at Madison and love it!  Probably wouldn't have picked this color but it will actually work great for me.  Will probably wear it stacked with at least one other bracelet but not too tiny.




Did u ship it to Madison? This is my fav! Too bad by the time I saw it here, it's no longer online. Congrats!


----------



## marygatch

Bostonjetset said:


> O! M! G!
> 
> 
> 
> TPF predictions came true and the free ribbon charms have made their way to ebay!  Already has a bidder at $89!  And the seller was honest with people by saying it was not for sale but rather a free gift with purchase HAHA.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...361?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c8640a081




I saw that too I was shocked &#128563; and the price is &#128528;


----------



## excalibur

marygatch said:


> I saw that too I was shocked &#128563; and the price is &#128528;


At first I thought it was $8.99


----------



## marygatch

excalibur said:


> At first I thought it was $8.99




My boyfriend told me post the shrimp too coz it flimsy than sea horse , I laugh so hard!


----------



## Onthego

Monceau said:


> More petit h: the ornament sets.
> I will keep a set for myself and give the others as gifts.
> Which one should I keep???
> 
> View attachment 2672564
> 
> View attachment 2672565
> 
> View attachment 2672567




Oh my , these colors are amazing. I bought 2 round and 1 star, I do not  really like any except 1 of the round ones and only a tiny bit. I love both of my dolphins thank goodness. But really all 3 sets are perfect. I read in this thread you could separate the ornaments and give each separately if by chance you wanted to keep the three dolphins and maybe send 1 or 2 of the other ornaments to me. This element of surprise worked about 75% of the time for me. If the objects were more expensive I would not take the chance, especially since returns are basically impossible at this point. These are all so cute, I would want to keep all of them for myself. The circles and stars for the tree and well maybe I could give 1 dolphin away. Maybe I could give  1 circle, well I am just so greedy.


----------



## Onthego

ceci said:


> Kevin, This one is looking great!
> 
> Here's mine & match well with my twilly
> 
> View attachment 2672667




You got such a great combo of colors. I bought  a red and blue, haven't seen them yet. This is the only shipment I sent to pick up at store and I haven't been notified to pick up yet. I love blue and with the yellow the case looks bright and beautiful. The twilly just makes it exceptional! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Bostonjetset

marygatch said:


> My boyfriend told me post the shrimp too coz it flimsy than sea horse , I laugh so hard!



My hubby would likely agree.  He would say at those prices I could keep the actual products and make back the money I paid for them whilst still turning a profit!  HAHA


----------



## marygatch

Bostonjetset said:


> My hubby would likely agree.  He would say at those prices I could keep the actual products and make back the money I paid for them whilst still turning a profit!  HAHA




Cute/ but isn't they are irristable . I bet you can find ways to use them &#128515;


----------



## Bostonjetset

marygatch said:


> Cute/ but isn't they are irristable . I bet you can find ways to use them &#128515;



Yes of course!  They are adorable. I got a green [I think vert anis] sea turtle and a dark grey seahorse.  I love them!   The pink shrimp is staying on the gift I am giving.  The shrimps are kind of flimsy as you said HAHA.


----------



## excalibur

marygatch said:


> My boyfriend told me post the shrimp too coz it flimsy than sea horse , I laugh so hard!


Among the 3 baby charms, I suppose the turtle, although not as cute, is the most durable? Shrimpy is flimsy, you are most certainly right


----------



## bakeacookie

Haha I guess I'm alone in liking the shrimps. The guy at petit h was so excited to show me he picked the shrimps that matched my necklaces. They are delicate but mine has stayed intact flopping around on my bag.  Have to figure out something with my turtle.


----------



## marygatch

Hello hermes lover , I purchased the silk cord bracelet the one with bottom I just wanna ask , if you guys receive a petit h Info card . Because all of the rest purchase came with it except with this bracelet  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Is it normal it doesn't haven't this ? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pls share experience , thank you


----------



## BalLVLover

RayLin said:


> Nice collection!!!!!!
> The pinwheel is amazing beyond my previous imagination... I've noticed a tiny silk cord tail at the back of the pinwheel. Does it also work as a bag charm? If it's so then is even more amazing!!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait for your reveal part two for the shopping bags!




No, it's way to big for a bag charm, the stick is really long as well. This is the smallest size, so I'm curious how large the biggest size is.


----------



## BalLVLover

ceci said:


> Kevin, This one is looking great!
> 
> Here's mine & match well with my twilly
> 
> View attachment 2672667




This is such a cute idea. I'm really hoping I will like the colors I get.


----------



## Mindi B

bakeacookie said:


> Haha I guess I'm alone in liking the shrimps. The guy at petit h was so excited to show me he picked the shrimps that matched my necklaces. They are delicate but mine has stayed intact flopping around on my bag.  Have to figure out something with my turtle.



No, you're not!  I love the shrimp.  I think all its delicate little legs/feelers are remarkable--the design must be hard to cut out.  Plus it made me laugh: a tiny shrimp, of all things, made of H leather.  Go, shrimp!


----------



## bakeacookie

Mindi B said:


> No, you're not!  I love the shrimp.  I think all its delicate little legs/feelers are remarkable--the design must be hard to cut out.  Plus it made me laugh: a tiny shrimp, of all things, made of H leather.  Go, shrimp!



Yay! 

I gotta get all three of my critters on my bag. They're just too cute to sit in a box somewhere.


----------



## HermesLVe

I just received my silk necklace and leather bracelet today!


----------



## HermesLVe

I LOVE the orange and pink shrimp! The necklace doesn't fit the best as a bracelet and it isnt the best colors the leather bracelet is Epsom which I love but I have the same blue in another bracelet. Oh well! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HermesLVe

Last but definitely not least!!! Mr pink!


----------



## Monceau

HermesLVe said:


> I LOVE the orange and pink shrimp! The necklace doesn't fit the best as a bracelet and it is the best colors the leather bracelet is Epsom which I love but I have the same blue in another bracelet. Oh well! Thanks for letting me share!


Fun!!!
I love the way you incorporated the little turtle charm with your bracelet!


----------



## Monceau

HermesLVe said:


> Last but definitely not least!!! Mr pink!


AND the shrimp - perfectly adorable!


----------



## bakeacookie

HermesLVe said:


> I LOVE the orange and pink shrimp! The necklace doesn't fit the best as a bracelet and it is the best colors the leather bracelet is Epsom which I love but I have the same blue in another bracelet. Oh well! Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous colors! Love how you incorporated the shrimp and turtle with your bracelet!


----------



## Luvbolide

Monceau said:


> Such great finds, *kevintheking*!
> I'm glad you found a card holder in a combo that works for you, and that croc pin is TDF!
> I looove the color, and I'm happy to see they did not stamp the front.  It is much more refined
> without a stamp screaming at you. wish they had offered these on the website...





I agree with Monceau - love the croc pin - the skin is so gorgeous and interesting and really unique.  Kevin, I have a couple that are silk and wear them on a lapel or sweater - can you do that?  Would look great on a winter coat!


----------



## Luvbolide

ceci said:


> Kevin, This one is looking great!
> 
> Here's mine & match well with my twilly
> 
> View attachment 2672667






Love this - I never would have thought of using a  twilly as you have - love the look!!


----------



## Luvbolide

Loved looking at everyone's fun pix - so much fun and colorful stuff!  Congrats to all of you - and enjoy!  ( And keep the pix coming!)


----------



## lovetheduns

HermesLVe said:


> Last but definitely not least!!! Mr pink!



Love the little shrimp in that pink color!

I was thinking about the bracelet but have such short arms that I thought it would not work so well for me.


----------



## kevintheking

Luvbolide said:


> I agree with Monceau - love the croc pin - the skin is so gorgeous and interesting and really unique. Kevin, I have a couple that are silk and wear them on a lapel or sweater - can you do that? Would look great on a winter coat!


 

thanks for the suggestion i bet on a winter coat it will look quite chic!


----------



## charmesh

kevintheking said:


> The back is lined with silk and has the petit h tag in fabric, honestly it is very well made much better then the croc pen holder I have
> 
> View attachment 2672761



I wish those would have been online.


----------



## marygatch

I purchased the silk cord bracelet and it didn't comes with the petit h info card . Anyone have the same ? Or they forgot to put it ? Can anyone verify this thank you &#128591;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Is this missing in your box ?


----------



## lovetheduns

marygatch said:


> I purchased the silk cord bracelet and it didn't comes with the petit h info card . Anyone have the same ? Or they forgot to put it ? Can anyone verify this thank you &#128591;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673723
> 
> 
> Is this missing in your box ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673726



I wanted one of those bracelets and they disappeared so fast from the website.


----------



## marygatch

lovetheduns said:


> I wanted one of those bracelets and they disappeared so fast from the website.




The silk is very thin though I wish they made it double though ... Il post a picture a little later &#128515; they are really pretty . I saw someone selling it on ebay yesterday


----------



## Darma

Can anyone tell me why I can't order any pieit H online (USA website)?  There is no button for me to click and add anything to the shopping cart.  Does that mean none of those charms/bracelets is available?  Thanks.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Darma said:


> Can anyone tell me why I can't order any pieit H online (USA website)?  There is no button for me to click and add anything to the shopping cart.  Does that mean none of those charms/bracelets is available?  Thanks.



I just took a look and you are correct that no purchase button comes up anymore.  EXCEPT FOR THE SAILBOAT.  I am not even kidding!  HAHA


----------



## charmesh

Bostonjetset said:


> I just took a look and you are correct that no purchase button comes up anymore.  EXCEPT FOR THE SAILBOAT.  I am not even kidding!  HAHA



That sailboat is going to be on the website forever along with the green model saddle.


----------



## Frivole88

your weave bracelet has a very nice color combination and the pink shrimp is cute 


HermesLVe said:


> I LOVE the orange and pink shrimp! The necklace doesn't fit the best as a bracelet and it isnt the best colors the leather bracelet is Epsom which I love but I have the same blue in another bracelet. Oh well! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HermesLVe

kristinlorraine said:


> your weave bracelet has a very nice color combination and the pink shrimp is cute



Thanks!


----------



## Onthego

Bostonjetset said:


> I just took a look and you are correct that no purchase button comes up anymore.  EXCEPT FOR THE SAILBOAT.  I am not even kidding!  HAHA


No you are not kidding! ROFL!


----------



## Ruedubac

Hi     I've been getting H products for years but really don't know much about Petit H.
if I like classic items, what do you recommend me adding to my collection?
I've seen those wooden stick windmill made of exotic leather. looks so chic, not sure if i'll let my son use it haha. but wondering. how much does those cost? regular leather or exotic ones.


----------



## kitty22

Bostonjetset said:


> I just took a look and you are correct that no purchase button comes up anymore.  EXCEPT FOR THE SAILBOAT.  I am not even kidding!  HAHA





Darma said:


> Can anyone tell me why I can't order any pieit H online (USA website)?  There is no button for me to click and add anything to the shopping cart.  Does that mean none of those charms/bracelets is available?  Thanks.



The purchase button comes up when I use my phone, so maybe only the mobile app works?  I was able to add seashell charms to my shopping cart.


----------



## kevintheking

Petit h can still be bought from I phones and I pads. They still have a good slection of tems and even the silk shopping bag has been popping off on and off.


----------



## csshopper

kevintheking said:


> Petit h can still be bought from I phones and I pads. They still have a good slection of tems and even the silk shopping bag has been popping off on and off.



It's very erratic. Most items were accessible just a few minutes ago from my laptop computer.


----------



## jkld11

Check this out on the French site@

http://m.france.hermes.com/petit-h/...eval/leather-jewel-rack-form-horse-67788.html


----------



## Bostonjetset

jkld11 said:


> Check this out on the French site@
> 
> http://m.france.hermes.com/petit-h/...eval/leather-jewel-rack-form-horse-67788.html


 
That is the French site's answer to the sailboat of the US site.  Although this works out to be less money, even with the conversion.


----------



## charmesh

jkld11 said:


> Check this out on the French site@
> 
> http://m.france.hermes.com/petit-h/...eval/leather-jewel-rack-form-horse-67788.html


I want the horse and carriage, but that is ugly.


----------



## bakeacookie

If they made miniature sailboats, I might have been interested.  Lol at 10k and at the huge size it was, I would have no where to put it.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Better late than never!  I'm not a lover of bag charms in general but thought I would step out on a limb, give the seahorse a try and purchase a little Petit H. Happy I did!  

I also snagged a silk cord bracelet that came with a pink shrimp charm. So cute! Congrats to everyone on their Petit H goodies! Have a great 4th!


----------



## Monceau

MarvelGirl said:


> Better late than never!  I'm not a lover of bag charms in general but thought I would step out on a limb, give the seahorse a try and purchase a little Petit H. Happy I did!
> 
> I also snagged a silk cord bracelet that came with a pink shrimp charm. So cute! Congrats to everyone on their Petit H goodies! Have a great 4th!


Simply marvelous, *Marvelgirl*!
The seahorses are just adorable. I'm not a bag charm person, either, but these were too precious to pass up. They add a bit of fun, I love yours paired with that gorgeous gold B!


----------



## jkld11

MarvelGirl said:


> Better late than never!  I'm not a lover of bag charms in general but thought I would step out on a limb, give the seahorse a try and purchase a little Petit H. Happy I did!
> 
> I also snagged a silk cord bracelet that came with a pink shrimp charm. So cute! Congrats to everyone on their Petit H goodies! Have a great 4th!


So cute! What color is the other side of the seahorse?


----------



## MarvelGirl

Monceau said:


> Simply marvelous, *Marvelgirl*!
> The seahorses are just adorable. I'm not a bag charm person, either, but these were too precious to pass up. They add a bit of fun, I love yours paired with that gorgeous gold B!



Oh, thank you so much *Monceau*! She was my first B so she gets to wear the charms first. Ha! The seahorses really ARE adorable and I am so happy we both took the charm plunge on Petit H. You are right again that we all need a bit of fun in our lives and these little babies definitely deliver. Thank you again!!



jkld11 said:


> So cute! What color is the other side of the seahorse?



So cute indeed,* jkld11*! Thanks!! The other side is a gorgeous deep blue/navy. Feel very blessed as I love both colors!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MarvelGirl said:


> Better late than never!  I'm not a lover of bag charms in general but thought I would step out on a limb, give the seahorse a try and purchase a little Petit H. Happy I did!
> 
> I also snagged a silk cord bracelet that came with a pink shrimp charm. So cute! Congrats to everyone on their Petit H goodies! Have a great 4th!



I was wondering how to tie the free shrimp charm that came with my Dolphin charms.  Thanks for showing us your B and I'm sold also on the Seahorse charm now.


----------



## MarvelGirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> I was wondering how to tie the free shrimp charm that came with my Dolphin charms.  Thanks for showing us your B and I'm sold also on the Seahorse charm now.



Hi *chkpfbeliever*! You're welcome! My pleasure and happy to help as the seahorse is truly adorable. 

You know, I wasn't sure how to tie the free charms either (without the ribbon) but, to my surprise, I really like it this way. It's cute and a way to use it AND the ribbon. I have so many of the ribbons I am just thrilled to find a way to use one of them!


----------



## Darma

kitty22 said:


> The purchase button comes up when I use my phone, so maybe only the mobile app works?  I was able to add seashell charms to my shopping cart.


 
Thank you a lot!  I am going to try with my smart phone now.


----------



## TokyoBound

Here are two of the cord singles I ordered offline (still haven't gotten around to unpacking and taking pics of my in-store purchases).  The pink one ultimately went back, and just in the nick of time too, since today was the last day they're accepting web returns!  I'm in love with the green one, especially because of the little critter in the design - a monkey maybe?


----------



## TokyoBound

MarvelGirl said:


> Better late than never!  I'm not a lover of bag charms in general but thought I would step out on a limb, give the seahorse a try and purchase a little Petit H. Happy I did!
> 
> I also snagged a silk cord bracelet that came with a pink shrimp charm. So cute! Congrats to everyone on their Petit H goodies! Have a great 4th!



I love what you did with the little seahorse!!  I wish it would work with my Garden Party, but I think the handles are too floppy for it to work.


----------



## MarvelGirl

TokyoBound said:


> I love what you did with the little seahorse!!  I wish it would work with my Garden Party, but I think the handles are too floppy for it to work.



So happy you love it, TokyoBound! Love your silk bracelets! Both are gorgy but I like the one you kept better too. Enjoy!


----------



## Onthego

TokyoBound said:


> Here are two of the cord singles I ordered offline (still haven't gotten around to unpacking and taking pics of my in-store purchases).  The pink one ultimately went back, and just in the nick of time too, since today was the last day they're accepting web returns!  I'm in love with the green one, especially because of the little critter in the design - a monkey maybe?


Oh I would have taken the pink one. I think the critter is a panda.


----------



## kevintheking

Blue and red colors if silk shopping bags are online as well as croc pen holder in red and blue 

If you missed out HURRY


----------



## AZPurseGirl

kevintheking said:


> Blue and red colors if silk shopping bags are online as well as croc pen holder in red and blue
> 
> If you missed out HURRY


I was able to get a red shopping bag!  Each time they were previously available I put too much thought into it and they were gone before I could order.  So now that its on its way I wonder what I will use this bag for?  What uses have you lovely TPFers dreamed up?  Please share. TIA!


----------



## Kitty S.

TokyoBound said:


> Here are two of the cord singles I ordered offline (still haven't gotten around to unpacking and taking pics of my in-store purchases).  The pink one ultimately went back, and just in the nick of time too, since today was the last day they're accepting web returns!  I'm in love with the green one, especially because of the little critter in the design - a monkey maybe?




The critter is adorable! Looks like this monkey I found


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

how do you get the little shrimp? I ordered a silk cord necklace online, but I think the shrimp are so cute


----------



## scarf1

Kitty S. said:


> The critter is adorable! Looks like this monkey I found
> View attachment 2675424



It is a lemur.
Love your green bracelet.  The silk is AuCoeur de la Vie.  I should know, I have it in multiple CWs!


----------



## menchie20

kevintheking said:


> Blue and red colors if silk shopping bags are online as well as croc pen holder in red and blue
> 
> If you missed out HURRY



Every time I click on the "shopping bag" link on the website, I am returned to the homepage displaying Petit H product banners. Can you please share the direct link?

Thanks *bakeacookie* and *daisu*! I hope the bag hook pops up online soon.


----------



## AZPurseGirl

menchie20 said:


> Every time I click on the "shopping bag" link on the website, I am returned to the homepage displaying Petit H product banners. Can you please share the direct link?
> 
> Thanks *bakeacookie* and *daisu*! I hope the bag hook pops up online soon.


It did the same thing from my computer but it worked on my phone and I was able to order.  I have no idea why?!?!?  Good luck!


----------



## marygatch

AZPurseGirl said:


> It did the same thing from my computer but it worked on my phone and I was able to order.  I have no idea why?!?!?  Good luck!




If both computer and phone didn't work meaning it's sold out . CS of hermes told me when I placed the order . But sometimes  they update and new stocks come in . So keep checking


----------



## marygatch

menchie20 said:


> Every time I click on the "shopping bag" link on the website, I am returned to the homepage displaying Petit H product banners. Can you please share the direct link?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *bakeacookie* and *daisu*! I hope the bag hook pops up online soon.





If both computer and phone didn't work meaning it's sold out . CS of hermes told me when I placed the order . But sometimes  they update and new stocks come in . So keep checking. In the phone sea shells charms still available &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Onthego

Kitty S. said:


> The critter is adorable! Looks like this monkey I found
> View attachment 2675424





TokyoBound said:


> Here are two of the cord singles I ordered offline (still haven't gotten around to unpacking and taking pics of my in-store purchases).  The pink one ultimately went back, and just in the nick of time too, since today was the last day they're accepting web returns!  I'm in love with the green one, especially because of the little critter in the design - a monkey maybe?





scarf1 said:


> It is a lemur.
> Love your green bracelet.  The silk is AuCoeur de la Vie.  I should know, I have it in multiple CWs!


I love both those bracelets. I have 2 on the way, it would be so exciting if mine was something similar.
The lemur is just the cutest, you guys know your monkeys.LOL.


----------



## joanneminnie

Sorry for the messy picture, I was in a rush yesterday 

Silk cord bracelets in light green and in baby pink;
Dolphin charm in etain and rouge casaque;
And the one I love the most- anemone and rouge casaque card holder with rose tyrien(?) strap!!

Happy!


----------



## ghoztz

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 2675697
> 
> Sorry for the messy picture, I was in a rush yesterday
> 
> Silk cord bracelets in light green and in baby pink;
> Dolphin charm in etain and rouge casaque;
> And the one I love the most- anemone and rouge casaque card holder with rose tyrien(?) strap!!
> 
> Happy!



colorway of your card holder is simply delicious!!  Those colors are the best combo, IMO!!


----------



## BalLVLover

ghoztz said:


> Blue Izmir and Tosca is the BEST color combo!    you are so lucky getting this stunning pinwheel.  btw, is that shopping bag in collier de chien?!




Thank you!

The little pouch is in the CDC pattern, but the bag itself is in two other scarf patterns. I'll take a pic of the actual bag when I have a chance.


----------



## 27leborse

Petit h appears to be gone from the website now...


----------



## joanneminnie

ghoztz said:


> colorway of your card holder is simply delicious!!  Those colors are the best combo, IMO!!




Thank you!! I was soooo surprise when I saw it


----------



## loveparadox83

27leborse said:


> Petit h appears to be gone from the website now...




I think it's gone.. I could not find it too!


----------



## marygatch

loveparadox83 said:


> I think it's gone.. I could not find it too!




You can use your phone and put petit h in your research . But the dog leash and scarf seems you can still purchase , bracelets and pens even charms are no longer exist


----------



## marygatch

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 2675697
> 
> Sorry for the messy picture, I was in a rush yesterday
> 
> Silk cord bracelets in light green and in baby pink;
> Dolphin charm in etain and rouge casaque;
> And the one I love the most- anemone and rouge casaque card holder with rose tyrien(?) strap!!
> 
> Happy!




It's beautiful mess &#128515; i love all the colors you got &#128158;


----------



## loveparadox83

marygatch said:


> You can use your phone and put petit h in your research . But the dog leash and scarf seems you can still purchase , bracelets and pens even charms are no longer exist




Tried searching, when you click on it. It went to the main page...


----------



## BalLVLover

AZPurseGirl said:


> I was able to get a red shopping bag!  Each time they were previously available I put too much thought into it and they were gone before I could order.  So now that its on its way I wonder what I will use this bag for?  What uses have you lovely TPFers dreamed up?  Please share. TIA!




I have no idea what I'm going to use these for either, but had to have them &#128540;


----------



## marygatch

loveparadox83 said:


> Tried searching, when you click on it. It went to the main page...




If that's the case the item is sold out or no longer available


----------



## joanneminnie

marygatch said:


> It's beautiful mess &#128515; i love all the colors you got &#128158;




Thank you! &#128536;


----------



## Monceau

The last of my items arrived yesterday: a pair of seahorses

Au revoir, petit h, parting is such sweet sorrow.
Please set sail for our shores again soon.
I have loved sharing our petit h treasures on this thread!


----------



## Monceau

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 2675697
> 
> Sorry for the messy picture, I was in a rush yesterday
> 
> Silk cord bracelets in light green and in baby pink;
> Dolphin charm in etain and rouge casaque;
> And the one I love the most- anemone and rouge casaque card holder with rose tyrien(?) strap!!
> 
> Happy!


What a beautiful photo!
Enjoy your wonderful treasures!


----------



## marygatch

Monceau said:


> The last of my items arrived yesterday: a pair of seahorses
> 
> Au revoir, petit h, parting is such sweet sorrow.
> Please set sail for our shores again soon.
> I have loved sharing our petit h treasures on this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2676086
> 
> View attachment 2676087
> 
> View attachment 2676088




Beautiful colors &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

marygatch said:


> Beautiful colors [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




So cute  did you order these from online?


----------



## Monceau

marygatch said:


> Beautiful colors &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Merci!



lilPinkBunnies said:


> So cute  did you order these from online?




Yes, the seahorses are from the petit h collection that was offered online last week.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Monceau said:


> The last of my items arrived yesterday: a pair of seahorses
> 
> Au revoir, petit h, parting is such sweet sorrow.
> Please set sail for our shores again soon.
> I have loved sharing our petit h treasures on this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2676086
> 
> View attachment 2676087
> 
> View attachment 2676088



the seahorses look great irl =)


----------



## excalibur

If you missed out on petit h charms, there's 1 seahorse charm in orange and red on eBay at a good Buy It Now price at $300. Too bad I've got 1 in orange already. I saw a few others on eBay but their prices are way out there.


----------



## madisonmamaw

BalLVLover said:


> I have no idea what I'm going to use these for either, but had to have them &#128540;



i was in the same position, however my sister and dh talked me out of it,
when i saw the shopping bags were available again it was hard not to get one 
i really couldnt think of its usage as a grocery bag. =)
i personally use canvas bags for grocery
and cant bear to get moisture/dirt on the pretty bags
so i had to say no and hope they will find a home with others that can put them in good use.


----------



## Onthego

Hi petit H fans. I know it's over but I really must know from someone more knowledgeable or just more sophisticated than moi to figure out how the creators of petit h actually intended for us to wear these silk rope necklaces. If I want to wear them and if I ever will, which way in these 2 pictures? With the hook in the front or the back? Am I suppose to take off the tag that says 100% silk , dry clean only? I don't like the hook in the front as much because it sticks out. But the other way I would definitely have to take the tag off.
Sorry if I'm being silly but I would like to do it correctly, if there is a correct way. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bostonjetset

Onthego said:


> Hi petit H fans. I know it's over but I really must know from someone more knowledgeable or just more sophisticated than moi to figure out how the creators of petit h actually intended for us to wear these silk rope necklaces. If I want to wear them and if I ever will, which way in these 2 pictures? With the hook in the front or the back? Am I suppose to take off the tag that says 100% silk , dry clean only? I don't like the hook in the front as much because it sticks out. But the other way I would definitely have to take the tag off.
> Sorry if I'm being silly but I would like to do it correctly, if there is a correct way. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680469
> View attachment 2680471



I believe they are meant to be worn with the hook in the front. Of course you can wear whichever way suits you better. I must say the top picture with the hook on the front looks quite lovely on you. Enjoy your pieces!


----------



## Onthego

Bostonjetset said:


> I believe they are meant to be worn with the hook in the front. Of course you can wear whichever way suits you better. I must say the top picture with the hook on the front looks quite lovely on you. Enjoy your pieces!




Of course, the tag is meant to be in the back. It's so obvious now. Thank you.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Onthego said:


> Hi petit H fans. I know it's over but I really must know from someone more knowledgeable or just more sophisticated than moi to figure out how the creators of petit h actually intended for us to wear these silk rope necklaces. If I want to wear them and if I ever will, which way in these 2 pictures? With the hook in the front or the back? Am I suppose to take off the tag that says 100% silk , dry clean only? I don't like the hook in the front as much because it sticks out. But the other way I would definitely have to take the tag off.
> Sorry if I'm being silly but I would like to do it correctly, if there is a correct way. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680469
> View attachment 2680471


The SA put one on me with hook in front. I think yours looks great. However as Bostonjetset says, you can wear it any way you like! I wear mine wrapped around my wrist as a bracelet - I like it better than using 2 silk bracelets because there's only one hook and one tag.


----------



## crazyforhermes

I don' have one but the first thing I ever do is  take of the tags , the are ugly. Did it on the Air Necklace I have.
I would say  the close un front . If you have more than 3 bracelets you can hook them together , that would be cool !


----------



## HermesLVe

I just received my silk shopping bag! 
s2.postimg.org/pt5gi4j05/image.jpg

s2.postimg.org/rwfvpsit1/image.jpg

s2.postimg.org/nm17u7dpx/image.jpg

Does anyone have ideas of maybe an organizer or hard bottom to put n it? Thanks!


----------



## Onthego

HermesLVe said:


> I just received my silk shopping bag!
> s2.postimg.org/pt5gi4j05/image.jpg
> 
> s2.postimg.org/rwfvpsit1/image.jpg
> 
> s2.postimg.org/nm17u7dpx/image.jpg
> 
> Does anyone have ideas of maybe an organizer or hard bottom to put n it? Thanks!



The colors you got are beautiful. Please post mod pics when you get a chance. I didn't get one, but just in case for the future.


----------



## MrH

Just receive a big surprise from my sister at USA &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## MrH

My new toy in action &#128522;&#127818;&#128052;


----------



## poodlicious

MrH said:


> My new toy in action &#128522;&#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685950



Love this!! Very creative way to use this darling petit h piece!!


----------



## MrH

poodlicious said:


> Love this!! Very creative way to use this darling petit h piece!!




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## VesperSparrow

MrH said:


> My new toy in action &#128522;&#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685950



You get both style and clever points! Fab!


----------



## MrH

VesperSparrow said:


> You get both style and clever points! Fab!




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## ldldb

MrH said:


> My new toy in action &#128522;&#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685950



i actually like this more as a scarf "ring" than as a bracelet. you are so creative!


----------



## mimi 123

MrH said:


> My new toy in action &#128522;&#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685950


That is really smart!


----------



## MrH

ldldb said:


> i actually like this more as a scarf "ring" than as a bracelet. you are so creative!




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## MrH

mimi 123 said:


> That is really smart!




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## Luvbolide

MrH said:


> My new toy in action &#128522;&#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685950





What a great idea, I would NEVER have thought of that, but I really like the way it looks.  And adds a pop of color to a neutral scarf!


----------



## MrH

luvbolide said:


> what a great idea, i would never have thought of that, but i really like the way it looks.  And adds a pop of color to a neutral scarf!




&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## loveparadox83

Received my H Loots today!


----------



## mimi 123

my 3 tour. can be wear as a necklace, i guess.


----------



## ghoztz

mimi 123 said:


> my 3 tour. can be wear as a necklace, i guess.




Never seen this and it wasn't on the website.  It looks gorgeous looping around you wrist!!!  May I ask where did you get it?  TIA.


----------



## lanit

I am enjoying seeing these wonderful charms and envy the bag charm wearers! I have two terriers from last year and bring them out occasionally on my larger totes. I'd love to see how people are using their Petit H! Here's my lovely glass pendant from last year. Love it for the summer.


----------



## mimi 123

ghoztz said:


> Never seen this and it wasn't on the website.  It looks gorgeous looping around you wrist!!!  May I ask where did you get it?  TIA.


Thanks1 I got it at SCP during exhibition. They have 2 tour and 3 tour in both silver and gold clasp.


----------



## rosewang924

Silk bracelets and 2 shrimps, sorry for the big pictures.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrH said:


> My new toy in action &#128522;&#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685950



how lucky of you to get these pressies from your sis.  They are lovely and I really like your creative way of using the leather bracelet to wrap your stole.


----------



## MrH

chkpfbeliever said:


> how lucky of you to get these pressies from your sis.  They are lovely and I really like your creative way of using the leather bracelet to wrap your stole.




&#128522; thanks


----------



## mikakaren

loveparadox83 said:


> Received my H Loots today!
> 
> View attachment 2686560
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686561


Hi, loveparadox83!

I was wondering where you were able to purchase these? Was it in store? If so, would you mind letting me know? I have been searching for them. TIA!


----------



## looking4kelly

Rue de Sevres window right now... sigh. Oh, to be there too.


----------



## Macaroon13

looking4kelly said:


> Rue Sevres window right now... sigh. Oh, to be there too.


I'll be in Paris next week for vacation - so excited! Is Rue de Sevres the store with the best collection of petit h stuff? I have never seen them and would love to see what's available before purchasing anything.


----------



## looking4kelly

Macaroon13 said:


> I'll be in Paris next week for vacation - so excited! Is Rue de Sevres the store with the best collection of petit h stuff? I have never seen them and would love to see what's available before purchasing anything.


LUCKY YOU!
The boutique at rue de Sevres is home to petit h. Unless there is an event happening elsewhere in the world, as just happened in California, then you will only find the store on the Left Bank has the items. It is a wonderful boutique to visit anyway, especially if you are a fan of interior design or architecture as it is a marvel of both - used to be a swimming pool! Wonderful. Also has a big selection of homewares and fabrics and wallpapers. When I went last October we ate in the café which was also lovely. Ask if there are any petit h items worth seeing which are not on display - this is how I got my wonderful H orange Skeleton bag, not a colour often seen on display as it gets snapped up so fast. Enjoy, let me know if you'd like any other advice


----------



## Macaroon13

looking4kelly said:


> LUCKY YOU!
> The boutique at rue de Sevres is home to petit h. Unless there is an event happening elsewhere in the world, as just happened in California, then you will only find the store on the Left Bank has the items. It is a wonderful boutique to visit anyway, especially if you are a fan of interior design or architecture as it is a marvel of both - used to be a swimming pool! Wonderful. Also has a big selection of homewares and fabrics and wallpapers. When I went last October we ate in the café which was also lovely. Ask if there are any petit h items worth seeing which are not on display - this is how I got my wonderful H orange Skeleton bag, not a colour often seen on display as it gets snapped up so fast. Enjoy, let me know if you'd like any other advice


Thank you! I used to live near that store a couple of years ago so I am quite familiar with it - it is wonderful and so much more peaceful than FSH! The last couple of times I visited Paris I haven't had a chance to go back though - so wonderful to hear they have a cafe now, it will definitely be one of my first stops even just to look at petit h. I saw pics of those cutout bags online (is that what you mean by Skeleton bag), are they difficult to get? Do you mind me asking how much one is? I was thinking they make perfect travel or beach bags.


----------



## jkld11

looking4kelly said:


> Rue de Sevres window right now... sigh. Oh, to be there too.


Ooh I'm going to try to go tomorrow!


----------



## jkld11

I went!!! And I got this minaudiere..

https://flic.kr/p/o5sTnX
https://flic.kr/p/omKvZb


----------



## VesperSparrow

jkld11 said:


> I went!!! And I got this minaudiere..
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o5sTnX
> https://flic.kr/p/omKvZb



Oh my word - how charming!


----------



## jkld11

VesperSparrow said:


> Oh my word - how charming!


Thank you!  The SA told me they only had 9 of these made... I loved the print and colors of the silk too. It's a little padding to protect your sunglasses. 

FYI for anyone going to the store: I took the 84 bus from the 8th and it only took about 20 minutes. The bus drops you right in front of the store!!


----------



## jkld11

Macaroon13 said:


> I'll be in Paris next week for vacation - so excited! Is Rue de Sevres the store with the best collection of petit h stuff? I have never seen them and would love to see what's available before purchasing anything.


There's not a ton there right now, alas. The SA told me stock is low because the craftsmen are on vacation in the summer! I saw some cord bracelets, leather bracelets, card holder, silk shopping bag, leather portfolio, pleated necklace, scarf/jacket, and a few of the minaudiere I got. No critters or skeleton bags.


----------



## looking4kelly

jkld11 said:


> There's not a ton there right now, alas. The SA told me stock is low because the craftsmen are on vacation in the summer! I saw some cord bracelets, leather bracelets, card holder, silk shopping bag, leather portfolio, pleated necklace, scarf/jacket, and a few of the minaudiere I got. No critters or skeleton bags.


Love what you got!!! So charming!


----------



## Macaroon13

jkld11 said:


> There's not a ton there right now, alas. The SA told me stock is low because the craftsmen are on vacation in the summer! I saw some cord bracelets, leather bracelets, card holder, silk shopping bag, leather portfolio, pleated necklace, scarf/jacket, and a few of the minaudiere I got. No critters or skeleton bags.


oh sad - but still excited to see the collection. and i love what you got - reminds me of the picnic bag Kellys!


----------



## MrH

Well I got this petit h leather bracelet and my wrist a bit big so only way I can wear it which is using twilly , happy bracelet and hector bracelet . Hope anyone got this petit h bracelet as same problem with me can try this way to wear it &#128522;&#128522;or use it as a scarf ring&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MrH

Also can wear it like this &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; something different &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## jkld11

Oh! I figured out how to post photos so here they are. 
My sister thinks the print on the silk "pillow" is Au Coeur de la Vie. I love it!


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrH said:


> Also can wear it like this &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; something different &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690333


You are SO creative!!!


----------



## MrH

QuelleFromage said:


> You are SO creative!!!




&#128522;&#128522;thanks


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

True! There's nothing in RdS at the moment. i wanted to get a couple of charms but I had better luck at FSH. I got everything i wanted there  the SAs there are simply the best.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

loveparadox83 said:


> Received my H Loots today!
> 
> View attachment 2686560
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686561



Oh man!! These are adorable!!!


----------



## Frivole88

wow, you're very creative MrH. i love how you incorporate twllies and other H bracelets with it. i'm now glad i decided to keep mine. 



MrH said:


> My new toy in action &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685950





MrH said:


> Well I got this petit h leather bracelet and my wrist a bit big so only way I can wear it which is using twilly , happy bracelet and hector bracelet . Hope anyone got this petit h bracelet as same problem with me can try this way to wear it &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;or use it as a scarf ring&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690310





MrH said:


> Also can wear it like this &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; something different &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690333


----------



## peggioka

Absolutely gorgeous, even though I am not sure how I would use it 



jkld11 said:


> Oh! I figured out how to post photos so here they are.
> My sister thinks the print on the silk "pillow" is Au Coeur de la Vie. I love it!


----------



## MrH

kristinlorraine said:


> wow, you're very creative MrH. i love how you incorporate twllies and other H bracelets with it. i'm now glad i decided to keep mine.




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## jkld11

looking4kelly said:


> Love what you got!!! So charming!


Thank you!


----------



## jkld11

peggioka said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, even though I am not sure how I would use it


Thank you! It was so cute I couldn't resist. Not the most practical thing I realize!


----------



## jkld11

Macaroon13 said:


> oh sad - but still excited to see the collection. and i love what you got - reminds me of the picnic bag Kellys!


Thank you!


----------



## looking4kelly

as I just said when I posted in WebFinds...
HOLY MOLY....
amazing
http://france.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/kimono/kimono-en-soie-41035.html


----------



## Kitty S.

looking4kelly said:


> as I just said when I posted in WebFinds...
> HOLY MOLY....
> amazing
> http://france.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/kimono/kimono-en-soie-41035.html




Lucky French.


----------



## jkld11

Question for people who've bought skeleton bags... have you tried wrapping the straps with twillys?  Is the twilly long enough to do that?
Thanks!!


----------



## periogirl28

jkld11 said:


> Oh! I figured out how to post photos so here they are.
> My sister thinks the print on the silk "pillow" is Au Coeur de la Vie. I love it!



How adorable, it would fit elegantly into a Kelly Picnic!


----------



## jkld11

Thank you! Ah, great idea -- if only I could find one...


----------



## jkld11

Stopped by the Rue de Sevres store today and they'd just gotten a delivery of petit h!
There were three skeleton bags: one medium east-west tote like mine, in I think Crevette and a canvas; a huge east-west tote in Canopee and toile; a small north-south tote in a tan leather and red canvas. There were a few seahorse and dolphin charms... some new leather/silk bracelets.
I passed on the bags because I still want one in wool--but SA said that's only in winter. Ah well...


----------



## Macaroon13

I picked up this red/toile petit h large tote at RdS today! Love the color, and also the birkin flap cutout lol


----------



## jkld11

Macaroon13 said:


> I picked up this red/toile petit h large tote at RdS today! Love the color, and also the birkin flap cutout lol


Nice!! I didn't see this color when I was there yesterday -- did they have others?


----------



## Macaroon13

jkld11 said:


> Nice!! I didn't see this color when I was there yesterday -- did they have others?


They only had two large totes - this one and another in olive green / toile (I think maybe you saw that yesterday)? This one was in a box still wrapped in plastic so not even the SA had seen it yet and she didn't know what color it was until she opened it.


----------



## jkld11

Macaroon13 said:


> They only had two large totes - this one and another in olive green / toile (I think maybe you saw that yesterday)? This one was in a box still wrapped in plastic so not even the SA had seen it yet and she didn't know what color it was until she opened it.


Ah yes I did see the green one. But I didn't see yours so maybe they continue to get more stuff in??
Did you see any charms?


----------



## Macaroon13

jkld11 said:


> Ah yes I did see the green one. But I didn't see yours so maybe they continue to get more stuff in??
> Did you see any charms?


Yes! There were 3 charms there and I took 2 (big dolphin and small seahorse) and another lady came and snatched up the other one as soon as I decided not to take it (a small dolphin). The SA thinks they might get more charms tomorrow.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Macaroon13 said:


> Yes! There were 3 charms there and I took 2 (big dolphin and small seahorse) and another lady came and snatched up the other one as soon as I decided not to take it (a small dolphin). The SA thinks they might get more charms tomorrow.




Wow! Such luck! Please post your charms when you can.


----------



## jkld11

Macaroon13 said:


> Yes! There were 3 charms there and I took 2 (big dolphin and small seahorse) and another lady came and snatched up the other one as soon as I decided not to take it (a small dolphin). The SA thinks they might get more charms tomorrow.


Hmmm guess I have to go back!


----------



## joanneminnie

Macaroon13 said:


> I picked up this red/toile petit h large tote at RdS today! Love the color, and also the birkin flap cutout lol




Super stunning! May I ask for the price if you don't mind?


----------



## rosewang924

Macaroon13 said:


> I picked up this red/toile petit h large tote at RdS today! Love the color, and also the birkin flap cutout lol


nice color.


----------



## Macaroon13

joanneminnie said:


> Super stunning! May I ask for the price if you don't mind?


Sure! The price of the large tote I got is 1900 eur. The smaller totes (both the east-west and north-south) were 1600 ear.


----------



## Macaroon13

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Wow! Such luck! Please post your charms when you can.



My charms! Big dolphin in anemone / dark blue and small seahorse in blue izmir / lime green. Sorry I don't know the exact color names, it's not labeled and the SA cannot confirm either. Also picked up a leather strap that can be a luggage tag, but I used it as a bracelet by tying it with the string from the charms.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Macaroon13 said:


> My charms! Big dolphin in anemone / dark blue and small seahorse in blue izmir / lime green. Sorry I don't know the exact color names, it's not labeled and the SA cannot confirm either. Also picked up a leather strap that can be a luggage tag, but I used it as a bracelet by tying it with the string from the charms.




Omg they are so precious! Thanks for posting. I would love to get my hands on one. Wish me luck


----------



## tammywks

My recent Petit H purchases:
Charm Hippocame PM
Charm Dauphin PM







Badge Rond Porosus Et Soie PM 18 Bleu
Bracelet Ajoure en cuir


----------



## Ruedubac

tammywks said:


> My recent Petit H purchases:
> Charm Hippocame PM
> Charm Dauphin PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Badge Rond Porosus Et Soie PM 18 Bleu
> Bracelet Ajoure en cuir


you are so creative, I love the way you wear your cuff 'the balloon shape'. so Edwardian chic.
love it


----------



## Powder Puff

Finally, I've received my Petit H items.


----------



## Powder Puff

Better late than never &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Powder Puff said:


> Better late than never &#9786;&#65039;



The design on the right is so cute!


----------



## french123

Could someone tell me the retail price of the Skeleton Petit h bag?


----------



## Macaroon13

When I was in Paris in July I bought the large Skeleton bag for 1800 euro and I believe the smaller one was 1500 euro.


----------



## french123

I have been looking for the skeleton or the petit h silk bag, besides paris where would I find them?


----------



## Galop

Hi lovely members!
Does anybody know the price of the skeleton bag? Thank you very much! Greetings :-*


----------



## jkld11

french123 said:


> I have been looking for the skeleton or the petit h silk bag, besides paris where would I find them?


Hi there, I think they are only available at the Rue de Sevres H store in Paris, except when the petit h "caravan" is traveling (as it was in CA this summer).


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Galop said:


> Hi lovely members!
> Does anybody know the price of the skeleton bag? Thank you very much! Greetings :-*


This bag is so cute!!!


----------



## DA Club

Galop said:


> Hi lovely members!
> Does anybody know the price of the skeleton bag? Thank you very much! Greetings :-*



Hi, I think I paid $2500 or $2800 (can't remember which one) for the same bag, different color way, this summer when Petit H was at South Coast.


----------



## tammywks

Petit h horse charm--A great thank you gift after visiting Leather Forever exhibition in Hong Kong









Btw, anyone has any updates on petit h in Taipei?


----------



## my peko

petit h in Taipei will start from 1 Nov till the 23rd at Hermes Store Bellavita.


----------



## Bostonjetset

my peko said:


> petit h in Taipei will start from 1 Nov till the 23rd at Hermes Store Bellavita.



Does anyone know if it will be offered online again?  [like it was during the SCP caravan]


----------



## ghoztz

tammywks said:


> Petit h horse charm--A great thank you gift after visiting Leather Forever exhibition in Hong Kong
> View attachment 2787139
> 
> View attachment 2787141
> 
> View attachment 2787142
> 
> View attachment 2787143
> 
> 
> Btw, anyone has any updates on petit h in Taipei?




It was given to you after visiting the store?!!  What a great gesture!!


----------



## rosewang924

tammywks said:


> Petit h horse charm--A great thank you gift after visiting Leather Forever exhibition in Hong Kong
> View attachment 2787139
> 
> View attachment 2787141
> 
> View attachment 2787142
> 
> View attachment 2787143
> 
> 
> Btw, anyone has any updates on petit h in Taipei?


these are so cute!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tammywks said:


> Petit h horse charm--A great thank you gift after visiting Leather Forever exhibition in Hong Kong
> View attachment 2787139
> 
> View attachment 2787141
> 
> View attachment 2787142
> 
> View attachment 2787143
> 
> 
> Btw, anyone has any updates on petit h in Taipei?


So cute


----------



## tammywks

my peko said:


> petit h in Taipei will start from 1 Nov till the 23rd at Hermes Store Bellavita.



*my peko*, thanks so much for your info. 



ghoztz said:


> It was given to you after visiting the store?!!  What a great gesture!!



No, it was Leather Forever exhibition's gift.



rosewang924 said:


> these are so cute!!





LOUKPEACH said:


> So cute



Thank you, rosewang924 and LOUKPEACH.


----------



## MrH

Hehe made my own petit h &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Powder Puff

asdfghjkl123 said:


> The design on the right is so cute!



Thanks &#128525;


----------



## Powder Puff

tammywks said:


> Petit h horse charm--A great thank you gift after visiting Leather Forever exhibition in Hong Kong
> View attachment 2787139
> 
> View attachment 2787141
> 
> View attachment 2787142
> 
> View attachment 2787143
> 
> 
> what a great gift!


----------



## baby_g

my peko said:


> petit h in Taipei will start from 1 Nov till the 23rd at Hermes Store Bellavita.


Has it been revealed what the special shapes are for Taipei's exhibit? TIA!


----------



## my peko

baby_g said:


> Has it been revealed what the special shapes are for Taipei's exhibit? TIA!




Sorry I have no idea. Just read from the newspaper of when the event will take place. It did give an introduction of petit h but no specific details.


----------



## glaucophane

Just get back from the exhibit in Taipei. Most stocks were raided by vvvvvips before officially open on 1 Nov.  I was early enough today to grab some leftovers. :greengrin:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

glaucophane said:


> Just get back from the exhibit in Taipei. Most stocks were raided by vvvvvips before officially open on 1 Nov.  I was early enough today to grab some leftovers. :greengrin:


So cute


----------



## papertiger

glaucophane said:


> Just get back from the exhibit in Taipei. Most stocks were raided by vvvvvips before officially open on 1 Nov.  I was early enough today to grab some leftovers. :greengrin:



Certainly don't look like leftovers, each p H is special.


----------



## lum709

lovely items


----------



## tammywks

A part of the things I bought from petit h in Taipei


----------



## Bostonjetset

tammywks said:


> A part of the things I bought from petit h in Taipei
> View attachment 2795887
> 
> View attachment 2795888
> 
> View attachment 2795889
> 
> View attachment 2795890
> 
> View attachment 2795891
> 
> View attachment 2795892
> 
> View attachment 2795893
> 
> View attachment 2795894



WOW!  Such a spree!!  I LOVE those disc necklaces!  Last time they had petit h online those never popped up so I don't have one   They are fabulous though! 

And your orange poncho is TDF!  You have the best poses!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tammywks said:


> A part of the things I bought from petit h in Taipei
> View attachment 2795887
> 
> View attachment 2795888
> 
> View attachment 2795889
> 
> View attachment 2795890
> 
> View attachment 2795891
> 
> View attachment 2795892
> 
> View attachment 2795893
> 
> View attachment 2795894


So ADORABLE!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

I love the dog charms! So adorable!


----------



## afsweet

does anyone know if Paris has the dog charms?


----------



## tammywks

Bostonjetset said:


> WOW!  Such a spree!!  I LOVE those disc necklaces!  Last time they had petit h online those never popped up so I don't have one   They are fabulous though!
> 
> 
> 
> And your orange poncho is TDF!  You have the best poses!!




Here are my some more purchases from petit h. One of them is a black shiny croc disc necklace. 



And some pics about petit h in Taipei


----------



## tammywks

Thanks


----------



## VesperSparrow

tammywks said:


> Here are my some more purchases from petit h. One of them is a black shiny croc disc necklace.
> View attachment 2796653
> 
> 
> And some pics about petit h in Taipei
> View attachment 2796655
> 
> View attachment 2796656
> 
> View attachment 2796657
> 
> View attachment 2796658
> 
> View attachment 2796659
> 
> View attachment 2796660
> 
> View attachment 2796662



Thanks for the pix- such fun!


----------



## MrH

Out action with my Mr black and Mrs petit h also with my new toy 13mm &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MrH

My christmas ornament from petit h ready for action today &#128522;&#128522;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;


----------



## NikitaH

MrH said:


> My christmas ornament from petit h ready for action today &#128522;&#128522;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819651


Wow so beautiful. Do u mind if I ask,  where do u live? We don't have any new edition for petit H in US


----------



## MrH

NikitaH said:


> Wow so beautiful. Do u mind if I ask,  where do u live? We don't have any new edition for petit H in US




I live in UK and the xmas ornament is from last year petit h in London &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## NikitaH

MrH said:


> I live in UK and the xmas ornament is from last year petit h in London &#128522;&#128522;


Thank you dear for the info. So Gorgeous!


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrH said:


> My christmas ornament from petit h ready for action today &#128522;&#128522;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819651


Thank you for the reminder! I have quite a few of these in boxes...now I just need a tree!!


----------



## TenaciousB

Thanks H Australia for sending these beautiful Christmas ornaments gift.


----------



## bagidiotic

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks H Australia for sending these beautiful Christmas ornaments gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836099



They're so cute


----------



## Kitty S.

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks H Australia for sending these beautiful Christmas ornaments gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836099


What a nice collection! Happy Holidays!


----------



## TenaciousB

bagidiotic said:


> They're so cute







Kitty S. said:


> What a nice collection! Happy Holidays!




Thanks bagidiotic and Kitty S &#128522;. Happy Holidays to you too. On my way to the mothership, hopefully I can see lots of petit H collection.


----------



## looking4kelly

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks bagidiotic and Kitty S &#128522;. Happy Holidays to you too. On my way to the mothership, hopefully I can see lots of petit H collection.


Oh lucky you! I honestly love visiting Sèvres more than FSH&#128525;! I wonder if that darling Pierre or the inimitable Meng will be there? Sèvres always has treasures waiting to be found by the right person...FSH has crowds&#128078;
Bons vacances!


----------



## TenaciousB

looking4kelly said:


> Oh lucky you! I honestly love visiting Sèvres more than FSH&#128525;! I wonder if that darling Pierre or the inimitable Meng will be there? Sèvres always has treasures waiting to be found by the right person...FSH has crowds&#128078;
> 
> Bons vacances!




I've never visited H in Paris before so this will be my first time. Very excited indeed. My SM also mentioned rue des Sevres for petit H. I shall look out for Pierre / Meng then. Cheers looking4kelly.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My latest H finds from the petit h 




The elephants turned out to be duplicates so I don't think I should keep both. I was hoping for two different colour combinations


----------



## mimi 123

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest H finds from the petit h
> 
> View attachment 2854207
> 
> 
> The elephants turned out to be duplicates so I don't think I should keep both. I was hoping for two different colour combinations



Congrats! The little puppy is cute!


----------



## MrH

Just got my baby petit h from Paris today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## papertiger

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest H finds from the petit h
> 
> View attachment 2854207
> 
> 
> The elephants turned out to be duplicates so I don't think I should keep both. I was hoping for two different colour combinations



How odd to send you 2 the exactly same, makes no sense.

Congratulations on all, I can't stop thinking about a little sea horse myself


----------



## papertiger

MrH said:


> Just got my baby petit h from Paris today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854407
> View attachment 2854408



A whole litter of totally adorable pups


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> Just got my baby petit h from Paris today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854407
> View attachment 2854408


So so cute


----------



## MYH

MrH said:


> Just got my baby petit h from Paris today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854407
> View attachment 2854408


Love these doggies.  I want one so bad.....


----------



## agneau88

MrH said:


> Just got my baby petit h from Paris today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854407
> View attachment 2854408




These are so cute!


----------



## carlinha

MrH said:


> Just got my baby petit h from Paris today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854407
> View attachment 2854408



super cute!  i only have 1 but it reminds me of my doggies so much, i love them!!  congrats!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

mimi 123 said:


> Congrats! The little puppy is cute!




Thanks! I love dogs, she reminds me of the first dog I had, they look alike


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

papertiger said:


> How odd to send you 2 the exactly same, makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on all, I can't stop thinking about a little sea horse myself




Thank you!  I agree, it's a bit strange


----------



## chicinthecity777

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest H finds from the petit h
> 
> View attachment 2854207
> 
> 
> The elephants turned out to be duplicates so I don't think I should keep both. I was hoping for two different colour combinations



I ordered a dolphin PM but due to the colour being unsuitable, I need to send it back. While I was on the phone to H.com customer service in Europe, I asked about the randomness of the colours of the charms. And I asked whether it would be possible to select a particular colour combo before dispatch. Unfortunately no. Apparently they are delivered to the warehouse in boxes and they don't open and check each box at all. They just know what type (dolphin, sea horse or etc) and what colour palette they belong to but they don't open and check the exact colour. So the delivered product is entirely random.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I ordered a dolphin PM but due to the colour being unsuitable, I need to send it back. While I was on the phone to H.com customer service in Europe, I asked about the randomness of the colours of the charms. And I asked whether it would be possible to select a particular colour combo before dispatch. Unfortunately no. Apparently they are delivered to the warehouse in boxes and they don't open and check each box at all. They just know what type (dolphin, sea horse or etc) and what colour palette they belong to but they don't open and check the exact colour. So the delivered product is entirely random.




Ah..! Thanks for the info! That's why  I thought it was something like this, it make no sense to send duplicates otherwise.


----------



## fromparis

My petit H in action : Galet with Barenia Leather


----------



## LOUKPEACH

fromparis said:


> My petit H in action : Galet with Barenia Leather


This is so cute


----------



## MrH

This little fella is traveling with me to London for action &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## looking4kelly

&#11014;&#65039;Cutie!!!!


----------



## boo1689

Repurposing the petit h packaging charms ~


----------



## bakeacookie

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 2869082
> 
> 
> Repurposing the petit h packaging charms ~




Love it!


----------



## Powder Puff

Can anyone let me know whether these packaging charms come with the packaging when you are purchasing from Sevres in Paris? TIA


----------



## bags to die for

No they don't from my experience.


----------



## forever132

Powder Puff said:


> Can anyone let me know whether these packaging charms come with the packaging when you are purchasing from Sevres in Paris? TIA




Those little charms come in mainly petit H if buy from Sevres, but only if they have stocks available!


----------



## Powder Puff

bags to die for said:


> No they don't from my experience.


Yea, I was wondering whether the SA forgot or it's not available for store purchase.



forever132 said:


> Those little charms come in mainly petit H if buy from Sevres, but only if they have stocks available!


I guess it must have ran out? I didn't get any from Sevres when purchasing petit H, although I did receive it when ordering from H.com.
Sigh...the charms are so cute. Wish they give them out at Sevres!


----------



## periogirl28

forever132 said:


> Those little charms come in mainly petit H if buy from Sevres, but only if they have stocks available!



Gosh that's rather sad? I have always got mine and with the petit h Bolduc also. Sevres normally gives out simple shapes though, square, round etc.


----------



## bags to die for

I wish I knew this beforehand! I would have asked lol. I did receive the special bolduc.


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> I wish I knew this beforehand! I would have asked lol. I did receive the special bolduc.



.

Maybe they really ran out then.


----------



## Powder Puff

bags to die for said:


> I wish I knew this beforehand! I would have asked lol. I did receive the special bolduc.


I didn't even get the special bolduc ....and I bought quite a few pieces ....


----------



## bags to die for

periogirl28 said:


> .
> 
> Maybe they really ran out then.



It wasn't one trip - it was 3 separate visits. Amazing.  I'm not sure why I'm stressing since I don't even use them.


----------



## boo1689

I make sure to ask them if they have the charms before I make the purchase hahaha~~


----------



## periogirl28

boo1689 said:


> I make sure to ask them if they have the charms before I make the purchase hahaha~~



And I love how you use them!


----------



## Daisu

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 2869082
> 
> 
> Repurposing the petit h packaging charms ~




Love this!


----------



## kclem02

Does anyone know about how much the skeleton bags are from le petit h collection? I know they're one of a kind etc. 
thanks


----------



## french123

kclem02 said:


> Does anyone know about how much the skeleton bags are from le petit h collection? I know they're one of a kind etc.
> thanks



I purchased one and after conversion it was a bit over 6,000usd


----------



## periogirl28

Sharing a few of my petit h pieces 
Toile tote with gator handles and silk lining
Card holder ( I removed the leather lanyard)
Amethyst croc stool


----------



## elliesaurus

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2874696
> 
> Sharing a few of my petit h pieces
> Toile tote with gator handles and silk lining
> Card holder ( I removed the leather lanyard)
> Amethyst croc stool




That stool is amazing!! I love everything about it - the color, the skin.


----------



## Daisu

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2874696
> 
> Sharing a few of my petit h pieces
> Toile tote with gator handles and silk lining
> Card holder ( I removed the leather lanyard)
> Amethyst croc stool




Love all three items! I so regret not getting a card holder at petit h....


----------



## LOUKPEACH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2874696
> 
> Sharing a few of my petit h pieces
> Toile tote with gator handles and silk lining
> Card holder ( I removed the leather lanyard)
> Amethyst croc stool


Nice


----------



## jkld11

Mine was the medium east west tote in canvas and leather. It was about $2300.


----------



## french123

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2874696
> 
> Sharing a few of my petit h pieces
> Toile tote with gator handles and silk lining
> Card holder ( I removed the leather lanyard)
> Amethyst croc stool


May I ask How much the silky/toile tote was?
and How much was the stool?

I want to know how much I have to save


----------



## periogirl28

elliesaurus said:


> That stool is amazing!! I love everything about it - the color, the skin.





Daisu said:


> Love all three items! I so regret not getting a card holder at petit h....





LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice





french123 said:


> May I ask How much the silky/toile tote was?
> and How much was the stool?
> 
> I want to know how much I have to save



Thank you! 
Not being coy but I really cannot remember the prices. I got these a while back and at different petit h events. The stool comes in various coverings, silk or leather and may still be available at Rue Sevres.


----------



## $1.10

OMG
That stool is too die for.
would love to know at least like above euro 5000 or 10000


----------



## periogirl28

$1.10 said:


> OMG
> That stool is too die for.
> would love to know at least like above euro 5000 or 10000



Oh no not that much!  should be less than 5000
I don't think I would spend that much on a stool, however pretty. Best to call Sevres and ask the current price.


----------



## Daisu

$1.10 said:


> OMG
> That stool is too die for.
> would love to know at least like above euro 5000 or 10000




At petit h in California last year, the silk-topped stools were ~$2k and the croc-topped stools were ~$4k.


----------



## lasska

is anyone can share how to get onto the Petit H event in Hong Kong?


----------



## Meta

Just saw these new petit h necklaces on UK H.com for £1340


----------



## LOUKPEACH

weN84 said:


> Just saw these new petit h necklaces on UK H.com for £1340


Nice but the price tag is not so PETIT


----------



## looking4kelly

I just saw them too! The grey is backed with pale blues it would appear. That Gris Cendre crocodile is to die for. They look so interesting. 
...probably the closest I would get to a piece of croc H in that grey &#128549;


----------



## Meta

LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice but the price tag is not so PETIT


Indeed! But they're trying to go with "one of a kind" piece, no two are simlar.


----------



## Coco2000

So excited about the petite h line. Just got this bag last week.


----------



## Galop

Coco2000 said:


> So excited about the petite h line. Just got this bag last week.




Amazing bag. May I ask how much it was?


----------



## madisonmamaw

Coco2000 said:


> So excited about the petite h line. Just got this bag last week.



awesome that you are able to secure one!


----------



## agneau88

Coco2000 said:


> So excited about the petite h line. Just got this bag last week.




I am excited for you. It's a good size.


----------



## Coco2000

Galop said:


> Amazing bag. May I ask how much it was?


Thank you! It was a gift so I do not know the price.  I've been on the hunt for one of these for over a year.  They are so hard to get. I had seen one sold on an auction site for about 6K for the smaller one. If I find out the cost I will post


----------



## menchie20

LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice but the price tag is not so PETIT



LOL I agree but they are indeed beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kclem02

Cute! mine is red and some kind of wool I think. Mine was a gift last year


----------



## pretty99

It's 1950. Not those crazy 5k plus price......here's mine
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.
They have a smaller hand held tote for 1650. Same concept but much smaller. This is a big shoulder tote


----------



## kclem02

Here's mine. Not sure what exactly the material is...wool??


----------



## Coco2000

pretty99 said:


> It's 1950. Not those crazy 5k plus price......here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> They have a smaller hand held tote for 1650. Same concept but much smaller. This is a big shoulder tote


Very nice


----------



## Coco2000

kclem02 said:


> Here's mine. Not sure what exactly the material is...wool??


Some are made with wool instead of canvas. Its a beauty!


----------



## pretty99

kclem02 said:


> Here's mine. Not sure what exactly the material is...wool??



it's felt.


----------



## charmesh

Does anyone know the price of the silk shopping totes in Euros?


----------



## excalibur

Does anyone know where & when the next petit H pop-up exhibition will be? Last one was in Taipei I believe?
Many thanks


----------



## kevintheking

I just realized all of my leather petit h items including skeleton bags do not have the craftmans or year stamp on them? Also all of my croc petit h items do not have the ^ . two dots, or square mark identifying the type of croc leather. 

Can anyone find these markings on their petit h item or do you think this collection does not have these markings??


----------



## doves75

kevintheking said:


> I just realized all of my leather petit h items including skeleton bags do not have the craftmans or year stamp on them? Also all of my croc petit h items do not have the ^ . two dots, or square mark identifying the type of croc leather.
> 
> Can anyone find these markings on their petit h item or do you think this collection does not have these markings??




I don't think any of the petit h has the craftsman or any marking like regular H items, except the hermes stamp and petit h logo. Also petit h does not have the color name as regular hermes items, you just kinda figure it out yourself )


----------



## mibonbon

I'm new to Petit H and wonder if all H stores have some petit H items in stock? Or are they only available from the traveling exhibit? I am really lusting over some bag charms like the horse shoe or animal charms...


----------



## Mindi B

pearliiee said:


> I'm new to Petit H and wonder if all H stores have some petit H items in stock? Or are they only available from the traveling exhibit? I am really lusting over some bag charms like the horse shoe or animal charms...



There is a dedicated petit h section in the Rue de Sevres store in Paris, I believe, but otherwise the pieces are only available from the pop-up exhibits.  Boutiques not only don't have petit h pieces, but can't request them (at least, that's what I was told by my SA, but you know H--different answers for different people!).


----------



## mibonbon

Mindi B said:


> There is a dedicated petit h section in the Rue de Sevres store in Paris, I believe, but otherwise the pieces are only available from the pop-up exhibits.  Boutiques not only don't have petit h pieces, but can't request them (at least, that's what I was told by my SA, but you know H--different answers for different people!).




Thank you Mindy B. I will check out the Rue de Sevres store when I am in Paris next month! Thank you for the heads up![emoji2]


----------



## Mindi B

You're welcome!  Please come back and let us know what you found!  I love petit h.


----------



## mibonbon

Mindi B said:


> You're welcome!  Please come back and let us know what you found!  I love petit h.




Sure will! Keep you guys posted!!


----------



## charmesh

Can you call the Paris store and charge send Petit H?


----------



## bakeacookie

On Hermes' instagram, it shows petit H in Ginza!


----------



## AnnaE

bakeacookie said:


> On Hermes' instagram, it shows petit H in Ginza!



I saw that today... do you think that is a permanent exhibit or just a pop-up? I would like to go visit, but I don't have anything planned in Asia in the upcoming months.


----------



## pretty99

should be a pop up until 17 May i think


----------



## ochie

are they going to have animal charm?


----------



## bagidiotic

ochie said:


> are they going to have animal charm?



Yes definitely 
But first to be gone always 
Different pop up store different  design charms
Be early and check it out
They release  bit by bit  everyday
Different  timing


----------



## ilovenicebags

Does anyone know how much the Petit H luggage tag costs that some of the tpfers bough from the South Coast Plaza event?


----------



## Daisu

ilovenicebags said:


> Does anyone know how much the Petit H luggage tag costs that some of the tpfers bough from the South Coast Plaza event?




$235 [emoji4]


----------



## ilovenicebags

Thanks!


----------



## excalibur

Does anybody know the petit h animal charm availability in Ginza at the moment? Are they sold out? 
I'd love to get 1 or 2 as I missed out on petit h pop-up event in LA last year.
Many thanks


----------



## ilovenicebags

There is a surprise box event on us Hermes. Basically you see the size you are purchasing and the item is a complete surprise. There are guides as to what gender the items are suited for. I already purchased the small and large! Can't wait to see what it is. It's a true surprise but I love petit h so it's completely worth the wait.


----------



## mimi 123

ilovenicebags said:


> There is a surprise box event on us Hermes. Basically you see the size you are purchasing and the item is a complete surprise. There are guides as to what gender the items are suited for. I already purchased the small and large! Can't wait to see what it is. It's a true surprise but I love petit h so it's completely worth the wait.


Oh my, I really want to know what's inside the box. Maybe small one contains a charm?! This is exciting!


----------



## AnnaE

mimi 123 said:


> Oh my, I really want to know what's inside the box. Maybe small one contains a charm?! This is exciting!



The small ones says it's unisex, so I am thinking a bag charm maybe or a card case?

The MM and GM ones are for women... so perhaps bracelets or necklaces?

What do you guys think it could be?


----------



## ilovenicebags

AnnaE said:


> The small ones says it's unisex, so I am thinking a bag charm maybe or a card case?
> 
> 
> 
> The MM and GM ones are for women... so perhaps bracelets or necklaces?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think it could be?




Maybe the small ones could be a luggage tag too. I was asking earlier in the thread how much those were and tpfer responded that it was $235. The small surprise box is $240. I am not sure what the larger one could be. If I recall at the last petit h event online in June 2014 the silk necklaces and bracelets were all in the $300 range. The larger cuff like bracelet was more like $450. I am not sure what the larger box could be but I ordered mine with overnight shipping. I am in California so hopefully they will show up tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## AnnaE

ilovenicebags said:


> Maybe the small ones could be a luggage tag too. I was asking earlier in the thread how much those were and tpfer responded that it was $235. The small surprise box is $240. I am not sure what the larger one could be. If I recall at the last petit h event online in June 2014 the silk necklaces and bracelets were all in the $300 range. The larger cuff like bracelet was more like $450. I am not sure what the larger box could be buy I ordered mine with overnight shipping. I am in California so hopefully they will show up tomorrow or Wednesday.



You are right, luggage tag is the most unisex of all items, so that's probably what it is. Or one of those public transportation pass cases -- that was around $240 I think a year ago.

The MM, at $440, should be a leather bracelet, right? Does sound about right for the price range, probably too expensive for a silk bracelet. No idea what GM is -- too cheap for a bag / tote.

Let us know re: the larger box! I want to place an order, too, but am worried it is something I don't want.

I am honestly less interested in the surprise boxes if their value exactly equals that of retail, since one cannot control what one gets. Doesn't make much sense to me. If they were offering a discount, I would be more interested I think.


----------



## MYH

I saw this email too and I want to buy as well but am worried it's something I don't want.  I would LOVE a doggie bag charm. Can those who purchased please share what they get when they receive their packages?


----------



## ilovenicebags

AnnaE said:


> You are right, luggage tag is the most unisex of all items, so that's probably what it is. Or one of those public transportation pass cases -- that was around $240 I think a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> The MM, at $440, should be a leather bracelet, right? Does sound about right for the price range, probably too expensive for a silk bracelet. No idea what GM is -- too cheap for a bag / tote.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know re: the larger box! I want to place an order, too, but am worried it is something I don't want.
> 
> 
> 
> I am honestly less interested in the surprise boxes if their value exactly equals that of retail, since one cannot control what one gets. Doesn't make much sense to me. If they were offering a discount, I would be more interested I think.




The MM could be a leather bracelet. I am not sure what to make of the prices versus what the items it could be as I really don't know what spurred this event. Did someone just decide to send all the random petit h stock to the USA to sell since the prices for Hermes in Europe is cheaper and they want to make more money. In the past it has been a standard offering of petit h items online (ie silk bracelets, necklaces, card holders, silk pins, etc). I will post my finds when they show up.


----------



## AnnaE

ilovenicebags said:


> The MM could be a leather bracelet. I am not sure what to make of the prices versus what the items it could be as I really don't know what spurred this event. Did someone just decide to send all the random petit h stock to the USA to sell since the prices for Hermes in Europe is cheaper and they want to make more money. In the past it has been a standard offering of petit h items online (ie silk bracelets, necklaces, card holders, silk pins, etc). I will post my finds when they show up.



I bought a seahorse charm online last year, and I did not know the color, but I could choose from the color family I think, so I was pleased with the result. That was fun at least, and I knew what I was getting more or less.

I honestly only see the point in doing this event if they have lots of random bits and pieces, and they don't want to list and price all of them individually.

I am also curious if the 'big box' refers to the size of the item or the price; I think price of the GM could work for a croc pendant, for instance, which is technically very small, but more expensive. 

I think I am going to hold out until I see what all others get.


----------



## cuselover

Hi i am not sure if this is the right place to ask. I just received an email for hermes on petit h surprise for their online launch. I would like to know if it is a mystery box and if interested what things should i expect?  Thanks!


----------



## excalibur

AnnaE said:


> I bought a seahorse charm online last year, and I did not know the color, but I could choose from the color family I think, so I was pleased with the result. That was fun at least, and I knew what I was getting more or less.
> 
> I honestly only see the point in doing this event if they have lots of random bits and pieces, and they don't want to list and price all of them individually.
> 
> I am also curious if the 'big box' refers to the size of the item or the price; I think price of the GM could work for a croc pendant, for instance, which is technically very small, but more expensive.
> 
> I think I am going to hold out until I see what all others get.


Petit h items are sold out. Wow that's quick. Seems people love to buy surprises 
I was tempted to buy one too but the more I thought about it, I just couldn't waste $ on something that might not suit me at all. The surprise level is way out much IMO


----------



## AnnaE

Yeah I think it's sold out now. That was fast! They indicated they will be doing it every month, so I am hoping to see what you guys get this month and maybe place my order next month!


----------



## WilliamLion

I just saw that email and found it's gone...That's not fair for west coast people:cry::cry:


----------



## hedgwin99

By the time click into the link only Medium box available for sale. But I didn't buy it because I prefer to know what I'm buying. I do hope the people who purchase the surprise can share what they received [emoji4]


----------



## Wendyology

I didn't realize there were several sizes!  I ordered one of the small boxes and am very curious about what I'll get, maybe it will match my little vibrato bag.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ilovenicebags said:


> Maybe the small ones could be a luggage tag too. I was asking earlier in the thread how much those were and tpfer responded that it was $235. The small surprise box is $240. I am not sure what the larger one could be. If I recall at the last petit h event online in June 2014 the silk necklaces and bracelets were all in the $300 range. The larger cuff like bracelet was more like $450. I am not sure what the larger box could be but I ordered mine with overnight shipping. I am in California so hopefully they will show up tomorrow or Wednesday.


The silk bracelets and necklaces were all under $200, so hoping that's not what is in the small box. Already bought more than I needed


----------



## ilovenicebags

My petit h showed up today and it did not disappoint. I got a silk reusable bag and a doggie charm. I bought the large and small size box. I wish I would've bought the medium size one too now!


----------



## charmesh

I never even got the email. I want one of those silk bags so badly. Yours is so beautiful


----------



## Mindi B

Who chose the Medium box?  We need to know what was in that one!
Love the large and small items.


----------



## excalibur

ilovenicebags said:


> My petit h showed up today and it did not disappoint. I got a silk reusable bag and a doggie charm. I bought the large and small size box. I wish I would've bought the medium size one too now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993551


The bag charm was $160 last year and now it's $240? Quite a spike eh?


----------



## papertiger

ilovenicebags said:


> My petit h showed up today and it did not disappoint. I got a silk reusable bag and a doggie charm. I bought the large and small size box. I wish I would've bought the medium size one too now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993551



Very beautiful, the silk bag is really special


----------



## ilovenicebags

Thanks everyone! Other side of the charm. Posting the picture at the request of a tpfer


----------



## ilovenicebags

excalibur said:


> The bag charm was $160 last year and now it's $240? Quite a spike eh?




I don't think this whole surprise box idea means the pieces will be cheaper. Actually I think the silk bag was a bit more than what it was listed for during the last petit h event online in the U.S. So essentially you don't know what you will get and you will likely pay more. For me personally I really love the petit h items and at this point making a trip to Paris is out of the question and eBay is ridiculous with the price markups so this was worth it for me. I didn't have either of the pieces in my collection so they are welcome additions. I hope everyone else enjoyed what they got. The surprise aspect was enjoyable for me.


----------



## MsHermesAU

ilovenicebags said:


> My petit h showed up today and it did not disappoint. I got a silk reusable bag and a doggie charm. I bought the large and small size box. I wish I would've bought the medium size one too now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993551



How cool!!! Love the bag. I hope one day I will get to see some petit H in person


----------



## charmesh

How much is the bag? Can you call Paris and charge-send PetitH?


----------



## BirkinLover77

ilovenicebags said:


> My petit h showed up today and it did not disappoint. I got a silk reusable bag and a doggie charm. I bought the large and small size box. I wish I would've bought the medium size one too now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993551


Very nice! Love your suprise Petit H


----------



## shadowgirl

Are petit H items always available at the Severes Boutique? Is it best to pop in several times during your stay or does that inventory tend to stay the same?


----------



## charmesh

I wonder if this is a way of seeing if there is interest in buying PetitH online. I know that I my interest these days isn't in the bags or SLGs but in Petit H, and it's the one thing I have no access to. Fingers crossed that Hermes sees how quickly the mystery boxes sold out and starts to offer Petit H online.


----------



## Powder Puff

shadowgirl said:


> Are petit H items always available at the Severes Boutique? Is it best to pop in several times during your stay or does that inventory tend to stay the same?


Yes, Petit H is always available at Sevres. The stock varies, so if you are staying for a long time you can certainly pop in more than once.


----------



## WilliamLion

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 2993625
> 
> Thanks everyone! Other side of the charm. Posting the picture at the request of a tpfer



I really love the color combination!!!


----------



## Ccc1

ilovenicebags said:


> My petit h showed up today and it did not disappoint. I got a silk reusable bag and a doggie charm. I bought the large and small size box. I wish I would've bought the medium size one too now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993551


I love the bag! It's beautiful & the doggie charm is so cute.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## mp4

ilovenicebags said:


> My petit h showed up today and it did not disappoint. I got a silk reusable bag and a doggie charm. I bought the large and small size box. I wish I would've bought the medium size one too now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993551



Congrats!  So lucky to get the doggie as the surprise!


----------



## shadowgirl

Powder Puff said:


> Yes, Petit H is always available at Sevres. The stock varies, so if you are staying for a long time you can certainly pop in more than once.



Thank you for the reply.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Any one else received their surprises?


----------



## ilovenicebags

charmesh said:


> How much is the bag? Can you call Paris and charge-send PetitH?




The large surprise box was $580 which ended up being the bag. I am not sure about charge sends internationally for petit h. I've asked my sa and she said no we can't order anything petit h. Within France I am not sure if they can be ordered.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Here is my full petit h collection so far. Everything except the pleated necklace was purchased online. I got the pleated necklace at rue de sevres last year in Paris. I made a little banner with the petit h animal tags that are on the ribbon and have it hung up on the wall in my sons room. Does anyone have any other creative ideas for the little animal charms?


----------



## mimi 123

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is my full petit h collection so far. Everything except the pleated necklace was purchased online. I got the pleated necklace at rue de sevres last year in Paris. I made a little banner with the petit h animal tags that are on the ribbon and have it hung up on the wall in my sons room. Does anyone have any other creative ideas for the little animal charms?
> View attachment 2993992


Love the collection and it's a smart idea to make a banner with little charms. You are lucky to get the dog charm! Congrats!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love the animal charms...I wrapped them around my Kelly bag


----------



## Mindi B

Do we know yet what was in the medium-sized surprise?
Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

WilliamLion said:


> I just saw that email and found it's gone...That's not fair for west coast people:cry::cry:


Same here. I clicked on the link in the email and the page was no longer available. We'll need to keep our eyes peeled for next month's email. I would have loved to have gotten the medium surprise.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is my full petit h collection so far. Everything except the pleated necklace was purchased online. I got the pleated necklace at rue de sevres last year in Paris. I made a little banner with the petit h animal tags that are on the ribbon and have it hung up on the wall in my sons room. Does anyone have any other creative ideas for the little animal charms?
> 
> View attachment 2993992


So cute!


----------



## ilovenicebags

So did no tpfer buy a medium sized surprise box? I can't wait for the next event. I am going to buy all three!


----------



## excalibur

I'm wondering if the large box contains different items such as the exotic pendant etc. 
I wish the US website would display the items like the EU and Japan sites


----------



## HPassion

Petit h on h.com.usa again!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

That is so tempting, but I am afraid of taking a chance and it'll be an item I don't want.


----------



## excalibur

HPassion said:


> Petit h on h.com.usa again!!!


Did you see the selection? Were they PM, MM, and GM box?
Thanks


----------



## bakeacookie

GM box


----------



## Powder Puff

bakeacookie said:


> GM box


 Which section?


----------



## purin313

It's sold out again!


----------



## HPassion

Yes GM box only


----------



## excalibur

Must be limited supply  I was too late. 
Wish I knew someone living in Europe. The website has petit h items available


----------



## excalibur

Thank you for the info, *bakeacookie* and *HPassion*


----------



## ilovenicebags

That box on the website must've been a return or something. The next event is suppose to be next month.


----------



## SunSurfSand

MM box on hermes.com again. http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88676.html

anyone get this last time?!


----------



## Love_Couture

Too late...   Anyone get it?


----------



## Rina337

Ergh some of the stuff is so cute! I'd like a really cute keyring! Shame the website (uk) only seems to have the necklace or bracelet.


----------



## kevintheking

Hermes is teasing us at the home page randomly has the petit h surprise graphic but when you click on it, it takes you to a page no longer available....

I'm hoping for a luggage tag and it seems the pm box is around that price point but from what I see this month it was a doggy bag charm which is cool


----------



## hananiki

excalibur said:


> Does anybody know the petit h animal charm availability in Ginza at the moment? Are they sold out?
> I'd love to get 1 or 2 as I missed out on petit h pop-up event in LA last year.
> Many thanks



They were sold out on the first day, but they were replenished towards the end of the event. From what I saw, the charms for Ginza this time were shinto gates, carp fish and goats. The leather cutouts that comes with the petit h packaging i received were the teapot, deer and tortoise. I think i saw the goat motif on the cutouts as well. HTH!


----------



## excalibur

hananiki said:


> They were sold out on the first day, but they were replenished towards the end of the event. From what I saw, the charms for Ginza this time were shinto gates, carp fish and goats. The leather cutouts that comes with the petit h packaging i received were the teapot, deer and tortoise. I think i saw the goat motif on the cutouts as well. HTH!


Thank you for your reply hananiki. I saw dog charms, elephants, and foxes from someone's Instagram.
The teapot cutouts sound lovely, being a tea drinker myself


----------



## bakeacookie

http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88676.html

MM box at $440
GM box at $580


----------



## charmesh

bakeacookie said:


> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88676.html
> 
> MM box at $440
> GM box at $580


I wish they would just sell Petit H online. I love Petit H more than mainline Hermes these days, but I don't blindly love everything. I'm worried about getting something I hate.


----------



## bakeacookie

charmesh said:


> I wish they would just sell Petit H online. I love Petit H more than mainline Hermes these days, but I don't blindly love everything. I'm worried about getting something I hate.



Same here.


----------



## excalibur

Those who have been to Sevres Paris, can you please share which petit h items are available besides the silk bracelets / necklaces?
Much appreciated.


----------



## mibonbon

Hi Excalibur, this was about two weeks ago... But I saw some cup holders, silk scarfs with leather ties, silk balls or charms for bags or Christmas trees, lots of leather tags for bags or luggages... Apologize for my bad memory because that's all I could remember! Lol


----------



## ms piggy

Petit H Ginza, Tokyo.


----------



## ms piggy

29th April to 17th May, 2015.


----------



## excalibur

pearliiee said:


> Hi Excalibur, this was about two weeks ago... But I saw some cup holders, silk scarfs with leather ties, silk balls or charms for bags or Christmas trees, lots of leather tags for bags or luggages... Apologize for my bad memory because that's all I could remember! Lol


Thank you so much pearliiee. Were there leather charms as well?


----------



## mibonbon

excalibur said:


> Thank you so much pearliiee. Were there leather charms as well?




In my recollection I don't think there were any...[emoji45]


----------



## excalibur

pearliiee said:


> In my recollection I don't think there were any...[emoji45]


Thank you!


----------



## charmesh

ms piggy said:


> Petit H Ginza, Tokyo.


I want that scarf dress. Need to work on my upper arms though


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ms piggy said:


> 29th April to 17th May, 2015.


cute charm!


----------



## Mycc

http://m.usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88676.html
Petit H surprise


----------



## ilovenicebags

I already ordered one of each! Let's see what shows up tomorrow.


----------



## bakeacookie

Oooh, can't wait to see!


----------



## MYH

I just ordered a PM.  I really hope they are still sending out leather doggy bag charms.  I,really want one!


----------



## ferrip

Has anyone bought a surprise box from H.com? Do we have any idea what's in them???


----------



## bakeacookie

I wish they'd just show us. It'll be snapped up in a jiffy if they showed what it would be.


----------



## charmesh

bakeacookie said:


> I wish they'd just show us. It'll be snapped up in a jiffy if they showed what it would be.


That's the main reason I haven't purchased one yet. I'm not willing to buy something I don't like just because it Hermes.


----------



## purin313

I just ordered the GM box.  Can anyone give me some ideas of what they got from the GM box from last month's order??


----------



## jp_536

purin313 said:


> I just ordered the GM box.  Can anyone give me some ideas of what they got from the GM box from last month's order??




Me too!  And I have no clue what it might be! lol .


----------



## ceci

purin313 said:


> I just ordered the GM box.  Can anyone give me some ideas of what they got from the GM box from last month's order??




It was a silk tote. Saw it a few posts back. But it's hard to buy unseen! Wonder if they can be returned to H.com if something not really work out??


----------



## WilliamLion

ceci said:


> It was a silk tote. Saw it a few posts back. But it's hard to buy unseen! Wonder if they can be returned to H.com if something not really work out??



I think so. You can always return it like normal purchase.


----------



## scholastican

Petit H purchase can be returned for refund on H.com. No store return/refund/exchange/credit, per website stated policy.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Last month I bought a small and large box. I got a dog charm in the small box and a silk tote in the large box. Don't know what was is in the medium box last month. No one has posted their finds.


----------



## purin313

ceci said:


> It was a silk tote. Saw it a few posts back. But it's hard to buy unseen! Wonder if they can be returned to H.com if something not really work out??



Thank you


----------



## MYH

I plan on returning mine if I don't like it but I' hoping I  it!


----------



## scholastican

ilovenicebags said:


> Last month I bought a small and large box. I got a dog charm in the small box and a silk tote in the large box. Don't know what was is in the medium box last month. No one has posted their finds.


So lucky! I absolutely adore your doggy charm and hope to someday find some from H. I should have bothered to ask when I was at Sevres in the spring but I was too awed by the store's interior that I forgot all about it, sigh. 

May I ask how your silk tote has held up thus far? Is it sturdy despite being silk(and I assume unlined)? I must confess....after seeing the petit H offering this morning, and reading its description of 'this GM box is suitable for women", I read a couple of the latest pages in here and took my cue from your earlier post about your purchase and what the corresponding box sizes contained.  

Here's to hoping I end up with a pretty silk bag I will love!


----------



## ceci

scholastican said:


> So lucky! I absolutely adore your doggy charm and hope to someday find some from H. I should have bothered to ask when I was at Sevres in the spring but I was too awed by the store's interior that I forgot all about it, sigh.
> 
> May I ask how your silk tote has held up thus far? Is it sturdy despite being silk(and I assume unlined)? I must confess....after seeing the petit H offering this morning, and reading its description of 'this GM box is suitable for women", I read a couple of the latest pages in here and took my cue from your earlier post about your purchase and what the corresponding box sizes contained.
> 
> Here's to hoping I end up with a pretty silk bag I will love!




Oh! Please share once you get it!!! Fingers crossed you got something that you will love!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

scholastican said:


> So lucky! I absolutely adore your doggy charm and hope to someday find some from H. I should have bothered to ask when I was at Sevres in the spring but I was too awed by the store's interior that I forgot all about it, sigh.
> 
> May I ask how your silk tote has held up thus far? Is it sturdy despite being silk(and I assume unlined)? I must confess....after seeing the petit H offering this morning, and reading its description of 'this GM box is suitable for women", I read a couple of the latest pages in here and took my cue from your earlier post about your purchase and what the corresponding box sizes contained.
> 
> Here's to hoping I end up with a pretty silk bag I will love!




I haven't used the silk tote much but I wouldn't recommend it as a heavy duty reusable bag. It's good for carrying files or like your heels and makeup but I don't see myself using it for groceries as I am concerned about stains. My petit h is suppose to show up today. Good luck on your finds!


----------



## excalibur

ilovenicebags said:


> I haven't used the silk tote much but I wouldn't recommend it as a heavy duty reusable bag. It's good for carrying files or like your heels and makeup but I don't see myself using it for groceries as I am concerned about stains. My petit h is suppose to show up today. Good luck on your finds!


Please share what you got when the shipment has arrived.


----------



## boo1689

I got my pm box today. Turned out to be luggage tag which I already have ... Was hoping for a charm


----------



## scholastican

ilovenicebags said:


> I haven't used the silk tote much but I wouldn't recommend it as a heavy duty reusable bag. It's good for carrying files or like your heels and makeup but I don't see myself using it for groceries as I am concerned about stains. My petit h is suppose to show up today. Good luck on your finds!


Thank you for the insight on the silk bag. Like you I do not intend to utilize it for carrying groceries. If I end up receiving one from petit H order, I plan to use it as a fun, casual, under-the-radar errands or day trip summer bag. 

I hope you receive something lovely in your GM box too!


----------



## scholastican

ceci said:


> Oh! Please share once you get it!!! Fingers crossed you got something that you will love!!


Thanks, *Ceci*, I hope so too!


----------



## ayumiken

hello! hello! said:


> Sighted at brieuc75.typepad.fr


I appreciate the idea it would be useful in many ways


----------



## Love_Couture

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3018019
> View attachment 3018020
> View attachment 3018021
> 
> 
> I got my pm box today. Turned out to be luggage tag which I already have ... Was hoping for a charm



I love the colors.  Nice!


----------



## MYH

I ordered the PM and also got a luggage tag. Not exactly thrilled with it. The bamboo color is definitely nice tho.


----------



## periogirl28

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3018019
> View attachment 3018020
> View attachment 3018021
> 
> 
> I got my pm box today. Turned out to be luggage tag which I already have ... Was hoping for a charm





MYH said:


> I ordered the PM and also got a luggage tag. Not exactly thrilled with it. The bamboo color is definitely nice tho.
> View attachment 3018960



I think they are cute!


----------



## boo1689

periogirl28 said:


> I think they are cute!


thanks periogirl28~ but i think i will send it back.... don't need another one of these hahah~

MYH~ bambou is cute~~ I totally feel you... I'm not bouncing off the walls either... hahah~


----------



## boo1689

Love_Couture said:


> I love the colors.  Nice!


rose tyrien is nice for sure~ but still kind of disappointing it's not a charm hahha~


----------



## boo1689

My ginza petit h find~~ it's basically 2 90cm silk sewn together and 2 holes were cut out for arms to go through ~


----------



## ilovenicebags

I got all three boxes. The small one was a luggage tag in Orange. The medium box was a scarf with a leather hole in it, I guess to thread the scarf through. The large box was a set of three fabric pouches with buttons. I will post pictures but I am returning the medium and large box as I don't have any use for them. I didn't have a luggage tag so I will keep it.


----------



## excalibur

ilovenicebags said:


> I got all three boxes. The small one was a luggage tag in Orange. The medium box was a scarf with a leather hole in it, I guess to thread the scarf through. The large box was a set of three fabric pouches with buttons. I will post pictures but I am returning the medium and large box as I don't have any use for them. I didn't have a luggage tag so I will keep it.


Didn't the MM box say it's suitable for man & woman if I remember correctly? The scarf stuff sounds like for women IMO.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

excalibur said:


> Didn't the MM box say it's suitable for man & woman if I remember correctly? The scarf stuff sounds like for women IMO.


My GM box looks like a scarf with a leather square that has a hole in it. Last month it contained the tote.


----------



## excalibur

ALLinTHEbag said:


> My GM box looks like a scarf with a leather square that has a hole in it. Last month it contained the tote.


Oh my mistake. I thought you were referring to the MM box. The GM did say "suitable for women."


----------



## purin313

ALLinTHEbag said:


> My GM box looks like a scarf with a leather square that has a hole in it. Last month it contained the tote.




Can you post a picture of the scarf you got?


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Yes, please, I'd love to see more of the recent surprise box contents!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

purin313 said:


> can you post a picture of the scarf you got?


----------



## purin313

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3020218
> View attachment 3020219
> View attachment 3020220



This looks pretty!


----------



## ilovenicebags

This is what I got in the gm and mm box. I ordered all three so I wasn't sure which one was which. I returned these two today.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3020218
> View attachment 3020219
> View attachment 3020220


Beautiful


----------



## S'Mom

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 3020280
> View attachment 3020281
> 
> 
> This is what I got in the gm and mm box. I ordered all three so I wasn't sure which one was which. I returned these two today.



I would have too.....but what are they????


----------



## S'Mom

Hmmmmm.....Well they needed to come up with something to do with the scraps thus Petite H was born.  The thing is they need to make items worth the price they're asking for with buying sight unseen otherwise they're risking a LOT of returns which no manufacturer likes.  I hope they're looking at these and then asking themselves what they could come up with so these "surprises" for $500+ stick.

The charms are a great idea and can use up leather scraps....bookmarks as well...for the silk scraps maybe hair ties and sleep masks (I'd love one of those)....how about a note pad?  One of those flat leather things with a slit you can slide a pad into that fits inside your handbag?  

There's tons of small things you can make from scraps that one would not mind paying for....but so far except for the travel tags and charms I haven't been impressed.


----------



## ilovenicebags

S'Mom said:


> I would have too.....but what are they????




It's a set of three fabric pouches that you close with the buttons. The other item is the scarf with a leather hole in it. I had no idea how to use this as I am not a big scarf person but I am sure worn right it would be really cool.


----------



## S'Mom

ANOTHER idea!!!  How about a little silk jewelry sac?  One that closes with a drawstring? I'm sure a lot of us would love something like that!


----------



## S'Mom

Ok....(I'm on a roll) how about silk bags with a drawstring for travel that one can use to pack shoes....OR how about something for scarves....something that can hold a couple of scarves when you travel?  This can be made from the fabric left over from cotton or silk shirting....


----------



## excalibur

If only you worked at Hermes design team, your ideas would have made us very content with our purchases. Your ideas are brilliant!


----------



## ilovenicebags

S'Mom said:


> Hmmmmm.....Well they needed to come up with something to do with the scraps thus Petite H was born.  The thing is they need to make items worth the price they're asking for with buying sight unseen otherwise they're risking a LOT of returns which no manufacturer likes.  I hope they're looking at these and then asking themselves what they could come up with so these "surprises" for $500+ stick.
> 
> The charms are a great idea and can use up leather scraps....bookmarks as well...for the silk scraps maybe hair ties and sleep masks (I'd love one of those)....how about a note pad?  One of those flat leather things with a slit you can slide a pad into that fits inside your handbag?
> 
> There's tons of small things you can make from scraps that one would not mind paying for....but so far except for the travel tags and charms I haven't been impressed.




I saw this on Instagram. I think it's a iPad mini holder. Really cute! Wish they'd offer it here


----------



## MYH

I'd love to see someone wear the scarf with slit.  It looks so interesting.


----------



## excalibur

ilovenicebags said:


> I saw this on Instagram. I think it's a iPad mini holder. Really cute! Wish they'd offer it here
> View attachment 3020585


I would buy this! The blue tone looks very nice. Is it blue electric?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

s'mom said:


> hmmmmm.....well they needed to come up with something to do with the scraps thus petite h was born.  The thing is they need to make items worth the price they're asking for with buying sight unseen otherwise they're risking a lot of returns which no manufacturer likes.  I hope they're looking at these and then asking themselves what they could come up with so these "surprises" for $500+ stick.
> 
> The charms are a great idea and can use up leather scraps....bookmarks as well...for the silk scraps maybe hair ties and sleep masks (i'd love one of those)....how about a note pad?  One of those flat leather things with a slit you can slide a pad into that fits inside your handbag?
> 
> There's tons of small things you can make from scraps that one would not mind paying for....but so far except for the travel tags and charms i haven't been impressed.



+1


----------



## S'Mom

Some things I'd love to be surprised with......Compact tissue holder for your purse , eyeglass/sunglass case (two sewn sides and some resin), silk boudoir pillow case (easy to sew up....I use these pillows inside my H bags when they're not in use), cocktail napkin, silk hair ribbon, annual leather Holiday ornament....


----------



## S'Mom

I'm sorry guys but this kind of thing bothers me.....I completely understand manufacturing whether it's done by hand or by machine and one thing you DON'T want as a manufacturer (no matter who you are) are returns.  So, make it worth someone spending the money on!  Especially sight unseen.....there's only going to be so many times someone goes out on a limb....


----------



## hedgwin99

S'Mom said:


> I'm sorry guys but this kind of thing bothers me.....I completely understand manufacturing whether it's done by hand or by machine and one thing you DON'T want as a manufacturer (no matter who you are) are returns.  So, make it worth someone spending the money on!  Especially sight unseen.....there's only going to be so many times someone goes out on a limb....




I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;your ideas! I hope H took some notes from ur above posts! Buying sight unseeing n the item is unappealing ... That is one of main reason I am afraid of buying petite H thru H.com.


----------



## hedgwin99

ilovenicebags said:


> I saw this on Instagram. I think it's a iPad mini holder. Really cute! Wish they'd offer it here
> View attachment 3020585




I would've love this! I don't have a mini but in order to keep the mini iPad cover I will go out buy a mini iPad [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## periogirl28

Be my cousin, look at this croc stool! 

http://france.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/tabourets/configurable-product-h1030288-76011.html


----------



## Daisu

S'Mom said:


> I'm sorry guys but this kind of thing bothers me.....I completely understand manufacturing whether it's done by hand or by machine and one thing you DON'T want as a manufacturer (no matter who you are) are returns.  So, make it worth someone spending the money on!  Especially sight unseen.....there's only going to be so many times someone goes out on a limb....




You are so creative!! I LOVE your ideas! So far I don't think they've come up with the most useful items, but hopefully someone sees your posts and makes those things [emoji4]


----------



## Mindi B

I agree, S'mom, your ideas are brilliant, and I do hope someone from Hermes is taking notes!


----------



## charmesh

I love your ideas. I sometimes think that hermes believes that people will buy anything as long as it is hermes. They need to remember that their objects need to be useful


----------



## scholastican

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3020218
> View attachment 3020219
> View attachment 3020220


I received this too, having ordered the GM box 'suitable for women'. Disappointed it isn't the silk tote bag from laat month. Even more confounded by how it is meant to be used, although I think I have an idea.

Back to H.com it goes :weird:


----------



## purin313

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 3020280
> View attachment 3020281
> 
> 
> This is what I got in the gm and mm box. I ordered all three so I wasn't sure which one was which. I returned these two today.




I hate to say this, but the fabric of the pouches looks like my grandpa's pajamas.  I'm supposed to receive my GM box today but with the pictures posted by others I'm almost certain that I'll be returning back to H.com as well.


----------



## purin313

I finally received my GM box in the mail just now.  With no surprise it's the scarf with a hole.


----------



## ilovenicebags

I guess h.com will be getting a lot of petit h returns this month.  Last months boxes were awesome. I get the feeling this whole surprise box thing on the U.S. Website is just a tactic for pushing out the petit h stuff that's not hugely popular at a higher price due to the weaker euro. For example the luggage tag is 180 euro which is around $200 but the surprise box luggage tag was $235. I am sure for larger items the price difference is even higher. I heard they have a lot of the luggage tags at the rue de sevres store just recently.


----------



## charmesh

ilovenicebags said:


> I guess h.com will be getting a lot of petit h returns this month.  Last months boxes were awesome. I get the feeling this whole surprise box thing on the U.S. Website is just a tactic for pushing out the petit h stuff that's not hugely popular at a higher price due to the weaker euro. For example the luggage tag is 180 euro which is around $200 but the surprise box luggage tag was $235. I am sure for larger items the price difference is even higher. I heard they have a lot of the luggage tags at the rue de sevres store just recently.


The Petit H GM box was available again a few hours ago, so I'm sure they have gotten more than few returns.


----------



## excalibur

purin313 said:


> I finally received my GM box in the mail just now.  With no surprise it's the scarf with a hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024761


I'm still puzzled why there's a leather piece w hole. Is it to hang the scarf when not in use?


----------



## kevintheking

Today the PM MM and GM petit h was back up. I'm assuming it's a lot of the returns we are hearing about. And would not be surprised if more is to pop back up soon! Today they had one of each of the three sizes. 

I bought the pm and mm as they both stated for a male and we all know that's the three fabric pouches and the luggage tag which I have been wanting for a long while. 

Even though I know what items (for the most part) I'll be getting , the color still makes me nervous as I saw a lot of pink in the photos. Not that anything is wrong for a man wearing  pink (can be quite chic) but I'm a kind of dark navy black grey kinda guy. So let's see if luck is on my side! 

I'll Keep everyone posted , I wonder if it is one of your guys returns!


----------



## purin313

excalibur said:


> I'm still puzzled why there's a leather piece w hole. Is it to hang the scarf when not in use?




Can someone share their modeling shot of how they wear this scarf??


----------



## excalibur

kevintheking said:


> Today the PM MM and GM petit h was back up. I'm assuming it's a lot of the returns we are hearing about. And would not be surprised if more is to pop back up soon! Today they had one of each of the three sizes.
> 
> I bought the pm and mm as they both stated for a male and we all know that's the three fabric pouches and the luggage tag which I have been wanting for a long while.
> 
> Even though I know what items (for the most part) I'll be getting , the color still makes me nervous as I saw a lot of pink in the photos. Not that anything is wrong for a man wearing  pink (can be quite chic) but I'm a kind of dark navy black grey kinda guy. So let's see if luck is on my side!
> 
> I'll Keep everyone posted , I wonder if it is one of your guys returns!


The luggage tag sounds yummy! Which color did you get?


----------



## ilovenicebags

kevintheking said:


> Today the PM MM and GM petit h was back up. I'm assuming it's a lot of the returns we are hearing about. And would not be surprised if more is to pop back up soon! Today they had one of each of the three sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the pm and mm as they both stated for a male and we all know that's the three fabric pouches and the luggage tag which I have been wanting for a long while.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I know what items (for the most part) I'll be getting , the color still makes me nervous as I saw a lot of pink in the photos. Not that anything is wrong for a man wearing  pink (can be quite chic) but I'm a kind of dark navy black grey kinda guy. So let's see if luck is on my side!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll Keep everyone posted , I wonder if it is one of your guys returns!




Well I got a orange luggage tag with dark gray. Hopefully you will get something similar! The fabric pouches are pretty guy appropriate because they would be nice in a brief case or something to hold small things and papers. I returned mine because I had no idea where I would use them. Good luck! Even though it wasn't the best month I still really love petit h. The luggage tags are so cute! How do you guys think they look on birkins?


----------



## purin313

Not sure if this is the way to wear this scarf....


----------



## ilovenicebags

purin313 said:


> View attachment 3025289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the way to wear this scarf....




That is pretty cool! Honestly if I would've got a better print I would have kept it. I am sure there are really cool ways to wear this piece. It's like combining the scarf ring into the scarf with the leather slit.


----------



## MYH

purin313 said:


> View attachment 3025289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the way to wear this scarf....



I think you are wearing it correctly! I kind of love it. I should have ordered it. Only problem is...we can't even choose the color family of the scarf.


----------



## S'Mom

purin313 said:


> View attachment 3025289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the way to wear this scarf....



Oh dear.

Don't get me started again....


----------



## mibonbon

excalibur said:


> The luggage tag sounds yummy! Which color did you get?




I also got a luggage tag at Sevres Petit H. It's very cute! can't wait to use it on my luggage[emoji38]  

Btw Excalibur, I tried to PM you but I think your mailbox is full[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mibonbon

purin313 said:


> View attachment 3025289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the way to wear this scarf....




Looks great on you purin313!![emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Love_Couture

MYH said:


> I think you are wearing it correctly! I kind of love it. I should have ordered it. Only problem is...we can't even choose the color family of the scarf.



Not able to choose the color family is a BIG problem.... Agree.:wondering


----------



## BirkinLover77

purin313 said:


> View attachment 3025289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the way to wear this scarf....


Look great..oh I see..I was trying to figure it out..great job


----------



## ilovenicebags

My last couple of petit h finds hanging out on my black birkin. I got the bamboo luggage tag thanks to a tpf angel. The dog charm was last months small surprise box.


----------



## MYH

ilovenicebags said:


> My last couple of petit h finds hanging out on my black birkin. I got the bamboo luggage tag thanks to a tpf angel. The dog charm was last months small surprise box.
> 
> View attachment 3026661


These look,great on your bag!  I'm so jelly of your dog. That's what I was hoping for this time around!


----------



## MrH

Still love my petit h croc brooch bought from London petit h event years ago [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Love_Couture

ilovenicebags said:


> My last couple of petit h finds hanging out on my black birkin. I got the bamboo luggage tag thanks to a tpf angel. The dog charm was last months small surprise box.
> 
> View attachment 3026661



Love the dog charm.  Hope to get one soon.


----------



## charmesh

MrH said:


> View attachment 3026933
> 
> 
> Still love my petit h croc brooch bought from London petit h event years ago [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Those brooches really are starting to grow on me


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ilovenicebags said:


> My last couple of petit h finds hanging out on my black birkin. I got the bamboo luggage tag thanks to a tpf angel. The dog charm was last months small surprise box.
> 
> View attachment 3026661


So cute


----------



## kevintheking

Hello I got a mica green and grey blue color! I am very happy with it! The poutches i got the same pink colors as another TPF member posted but I also returned it as that was the one color I Dident prefer .


----------



## purin313

All 3 sizes available on Hermes website now.


----------



## ilovenicebags

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111691631895&globalID=EBAY-US 

The first fake petit h item I have seen so far


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ilovenicebags said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111691631895&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> The first fake petit h item I have seen so far





I noticed this one too a few days ago as I have the authentic petit h yellow dog myself. Sad. Why put someones eye out like this? :/


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

(I mean the silk tie, why put it through the eye!?!)


----------



## Mindi B

I think it is verboten to post/link to known fakes on tPF. . . .


----------



## ilovenicebags

Mindi B said:


> I think it is verboten to post/link to known fakes on tPF. . . .




I think you are right. The mods can remove. I was just taken aback by how hideous it is.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Agreed.  And there's something especially perverse about deliberately creating something in imitation of a line meant to use up scrap materials.


----------



## beanybaker

MrH said:


> View attachment 3026933
> 
> 
> Still love my petit h croc brooch bought from London petit h event years ago [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Yes it's absolutely beautiful, I'd really like to get my hands on one


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ilovenicebags said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111691631895&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> The first fake petit h item I have seen so far





ThingumyPoppy said:


> I noticed this one too a few days ago as I have the authentic petit h yellow dog myself. Sad. Why put someones eye out like this? :/





ThingumyPoppy said:


> (I mean the silk tie, why put it through the eye!?!)





Mindi B said:


> I think it is verboten to post/link to known fakes on tPF. . . .





ilovenicebags said:


> I think you are right. The mods can remove. I was just taken aback by how hideous it is.





Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Agreed.  And there's something especially perverse about deliberately creating something in imitation of a line meant to use up scrap materials.



I looked at the seller's feedback, including in Toolhaus, and they appear to have a good reputation.  I don't know if the item is fake, although it certainly isn't appealing to thread the string through it's eye.  :weird:


----------



## purselover888

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Agreed.  And there's something especially perverse about deliberately creating something in imitation of a line meant to use up scrap materials.



Best point of the day!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I looked at the seller's feedback, including in Toolhaus, and they appear to have a good reputation.  I don't know if the item is fake, although it certainly isn't appealing to thread the string through it's eye.  :weird:




Hm, maybe your right, and this is not the right thread for authentication, but the seller has two petit h items up for auction and both of them seem to be made with a different technique than other petit h leather if you look very close at the pics. This confused me when I first saw them. Maybe Hermes started to to petit h in a different way, using new ways to recycle? Anyone know?


----------



## kevintheking

There is a petit h item for women right now for 780.00 I think this is a new price as I don't recall the GM being that much in May and June's offers

Anyone know what this item is? How much was the GM box for June the scarf with the leather patch and hole?


----------



## ilovenicebags

kevintheking said:


> There is a petit h item for women right now for 780.00 I think this is a new price as I don't recall the GM being that much in May and June's offers
> 
> Anyone know what this item is? How much was the GM box for June the scarf with the leather patch and hole?




The gm box with the scarf was $500 something. I think $590 can't remember exactly. I think these boxes are croc pieces because when I looked at it via my computer it says June croc petit h. Anyway I ordered both. They should be here on Thursday hopefully. I'll post what I get.


----------



## excalibur

Where did you see "June croc petit h?" On my screen it only says "PM surprise box."
Many thanks!


----------



## kevintheking

ilovenicebags said:


> The gm box with the scarf was $500 something. I think $590 can't remember exactly. I think these boxes are croc pieces because when I looked at it via my computer it says June croc petit h. Anyway I ordered both. They should be here on Thursday hopefully. I'll post what I get.



Nice!! Keep us posted! It was tempting to purchase but I was hesitant. A croc item would be really great! Looking forward to seeing what this item is as I believe it is something completely new.


----------



## ilovenicebags

excalibur said:


> Where did you see "June croc petit h?" On my screen it only says "PM surprise box."
> 
> Many thanks!




It said it on the url


----------



## MYH

Did anyone get their recent round of petit H items yet? We would love to see!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I ordered the PM and should be here tomorrow.


----------



## kevintheking

I took a gamble and orderd the 780.00 croc item as I was super currious, figures my mom or sister may enjoy it. If not I am sure I can find a nice home for whatever it turns out to be


----------



## clydekiwi

Please post pics when u get it


----------



## ilovenicebags

This is what I got in the croc boxes


----------



## Mindi B

A bracelet and. . . What are the pretty red thingamies?


----------



## wigglytuff

Mindi B said:


> A bracelet and. . . What are the pretty red thingamies?


i was going to ask the same thing whats the redish thing.


----------



## excalibur

Is the bracelet PM box? And the red croc MM box?
Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 3037717
> View attachment 3037723
> 
> 
> This is what I got in the croc boxes



Sensational!

Are the red croc 'thingies' cuffs? If so they are going to be FAB with everything


----------



## kevintheking

FYI pm mm and GM are back up on Hermes online. Prob all the returns but it's almost a gaurentee  the pm is luggage  tag, mm is three fabric pouches and GM is scarf with leather patch and hole 

Happy shopping !!!prob will not be around for long


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> FYI pm mm and GM are back up on Hermes online. Prob all the returns but it's almost a gaur enter the pm is leg gage tag, mm is three fabric pouches and GM is scarf with leather patch and hole
> 
> Happy shopping !!!prob will not be around for long




What is a leg gage tag


----------



## kevintheking

clydekiwi said:


> What is a leg gage tag


Typo: luggage tag


----------



## clydekiwi

The only option is the gm


----------



## kevintheking

clydekiwi said:


> The only option is the gm



Wow that was quick ! I have a screen cap  of all three just ten min ago! Prob only had one of each


----------



## excalibur

I'm quite certain these 3 were returned goods


----------



## ilovenicebags

excalibur said:


> Is the bracelet PM box? And the red croc MM box?
> 
> Thanks!




Yes


----------



## ilovenicebags

wigglytuff said:


> i was going to ask the same thing whats the redish thing.




They are cuffs. Both went back as they are too big for my small wrists


----------



## sandbag

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 3037717
> View attachment 3037723
> 
> 
> This is what I got in the croc boxes


I also got the croc bracelet. Beautiful, amethyst, but I'm just a little disappointed because I already have an amethyst croc CDC. But it fits perfectly and is very lightweight and comfortable. 
Is yours also amethyst or is it a brown?
Thanks!


----------



## clydekiwi

sandbag said:


> I also got the croc bracelet. Beautiful, amethyst, but I'm just a little disappointed because I already have an amethyst croc CDC. But it fits perfectly and is very lightweight and comfortable.
> 
> Is yours also amethyst or is it a brown?
> 
> Thanks!




Post a pic


----------



## ilovenicebags

sandbag said:


> I also got the croc bracelet. Beautiful, amethyst, but I'm just a little disappointed because I already have an amethyst croc CDC. But it fits perfectly and is very lightweight and comfortable.
> 
> Is yours also amethyst or is it a brown?
> 
> Thanks!




Mine is brown. I would've liked amethyst. Brown really isn't my color. I was hoping for a croc keyring but maybe next time.


----------



## kevintheking

my pm luggage tag from June's online offering in what I think is Togo malachite green and a blue grey goatskin... Not sure of the name


----------



## ilovenicebags

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3040199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pm luggage tag from June's online offering in what I think is Togo malachite green and a blue grey goatskin... Not sure of the name




Nice find! Can't wait for the next Petit h event. Even though I have returned mostly everything I got this month it's still one of my favorite lines.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3040199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pm luggage tag from June's online offering in what I think is Togo malachite green and a blue grey goatskin... Not sure of the name


Do you mind post the pic when it attached? So cute btw TIA


----------



## kevintheking

LOUKPEACH said:


> Do you mind post the pic when it attached? So cute btw TIA




Here you go! On my 40 cm Togo birkin


----------



## ilovenicebags

kevintheking said:


> Here you go! On my 40 cm Togo birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043656




Love it.


----------



## sandbag

clydekiwi said:


> Post a pic



Here's my petit H amethyst croc bracelet. What do you think?


----------



## sandbag

And here's the women's GM. 
This is the first time I've ordered petit H. 
It's fun to get a surprise!


----------



## purin313

sandbag said:


> And here's the women's GM.
> This is the first time I've ordered petit H.
> It's fun to get a surprise!



Congrats and It look nice on you!  I also have the scarf which I posted the mod shot earlier in this thread.  For some reason I'm starting to like it especially it has a "hole" that I can simply tuck it in instead of using a scarf ring.


----------



## kevintheking

sandbag said:


> Here's my petit H amethyst croc bracelet. What do you think?



The purple is stunning!!! What a nice find ! Can't wait to see new offerings


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kevintheking said:


> Here you go! On my 40 cm Togo birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043656


Very nice really wow


----------



## SunSurfSand

new petit h on H.com right now. Anyone have a guess what the PM might be for $135 and MM at $245? Also, free ground shipping for the month of July!


----------



## clydekiwi

SunSurfSand said:


> new petit h on H.com right now. Anyone have a guess what the PM might be for $135 and MM at $245? Also, free ground shipping for the month of July!




I wonder. Those prices are cheap


----------



## klynneann

There's a GM for $1875 (recommended for women)!


----------



## clydekiwi

Im so tempted with these prices [emoji2] any1 have a idea


----------



## clydekiwi

sandbag said:


> And here's the women's GM.
> 
> This is the first time I've ordered petit H.
> 
> It's fun to get a surprise!




Was the scarf the gift?


----------



## clydekiwi

I just purchased the pm. Cant wait. I wonder what it is? Ideas?! I love these orange boxes


----------



## ilovenicebags

I ordered all three this morning. Should be here tomorrow. Can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> I ordered all three this morning. Should be here tomorrow. Can't wait to see what it is!




[emoji2][emoji2] can't wait. Please post. Did you do overnight?  The pic of the box on the website has a little animal charm i wonder if it still comes with it? Is it paper


----------



## bakeacookie

ilovenicebags said:


> I ordered all three this morning. Should be here tomorrow. Can't wait to see what it is!




Please share what your surprise is!



clydekiwi said:


> [emoji2][emoji2] can't wait. Please post. Did you do overnight?  The pic of the box on the website has a little animal charm i wonder if it still comes with it? Is it paper




Petit h items should come with the leather animal charm as part of the packaging.


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> My last couple of petit h finds hanging out on my black birkin. I got the bamboo luggage tag thanks to a tpf angel. The dog charm was last months small surprise box.
> 
> View attachment 3026661




This dog charm is cute. Was it in the pm box? Price? Thanks


----------



## poptarts

ilovenicebags said:


> I ordered all three this morning. Should be here tomorrow. Can't wait to see what it is!



Same here! Unfortunately I clicked ground by mistake so I have to be patient. Can't wait to see your reveal!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

poptarts said:


> Same here! Unfortunately I clicked ground by mistake so I have to be patient. Can't wait to see your reveal!!!




Did u get all 3. I picked ground also. I wonder if every pm box has the same item or does it vary box by box. Lol. Im excited


----------



## poptarts

clydekiwi said:


> Did u get all 3. I picked ground also. I wonder if every pm box has the same item or does it vary box by box. Lol. Im excited



I ordered all 3. From what I've seen in the past, every same size box would have the same (or very similar) items, but in different variations (color and/or material combination). I can't wait!


----------



## clydekiwi

poptarts said:


> I ordered all 3. From what I've seen in the past, every same size box would have the same (or very similar) items, but in different variations (color and/or material combination). I can't wait!




Hoping ilovenicebags posts the items 2mrrw [emoji2]


----------



## ilovenicebags

I did get overnight shipping and have already got a shipping confirmation. Will post as soon as I get them.


----------



## kevintheking

I got the pm and mm offerings this month. Was surprised that stock is still around hours after the on sales as Junes sold out quick. Also the price has been the lowest since so I am excited to see what they are, the mg at 1,800 was a gamble for me so I skipped it! 

Look forward to sharing with everyone soon


----------



## Darma

kevintheking said:


> I got the pm and mm offerings this month. Was surprised that stock is still around hours after the on sales as Junes sold out quick. Also the price has been the lowest since so I am excited to see what they are, the mg at 1,800 was a gamble for me so I skipped it!
> 
> Look forward to sharing with everyone soon




I also bought the pm and mm.  I hope to get a bag charm.


----------



## clydekiwi

Darma said:


> I also bought the pm and mm.  I hope to get a bag charm.




I want a bag charm so bad!!!! I wonder if its in the pm or mm. But how is a bag charm unisex?


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> I got the pm and mm offerings this month. Was surprised that stock is still around hours after the on sales as Junes sold out quick. Also the price has been the lowest since so I am excited to see what they are, the mg at 1,800 was a gamble for me so I skipped it!
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to sharing with everyone soon




Im thinking about buying the mm also


----------



## Darma

clydekiwi said:


> I want a bag charm so bad!!!! I wonder if its in the pm or mm. But how is a bag charm unisex?




If we get lucky, it will be in mm.  The price seems right.  At $135 for a pm, I have no clue on what it would be.


----------



## clydekiwi

Darma said:


> If we get lucky, it will be in mm.  The price seems right.  At $135 for a pm, I have no clue on what it would be.




Ornament in the pm?


----------



## poptarts

clydekiwi said:


> Hoping ilovenicebags posts the items 2mrrw [emoji2]



Me too! I'm most curious about the GM. It says it's for women and given the price, it won't be a scarf/shawl at $1,800 b/c shawls aren't that expensive. Fingers crossed it's a silk/fabric bag or a silk-in wallet caliber functional small leather goods.


----------



## AudreyHFan

I bout the pm. I'm so excited! I got ground shipping. How many days is that?


----------



## MYH

I also got the pm and mm.  GM was too rich for my blood.  For all those that got the GM, I hope it's awesome.  I also want bag charms! Please oh please H gods.


----------



## clydekiwi

AudreyHFan said:


> I bout the pm. I'm so excited! I got ground shipping. How many days is that?




About 3 days. It depends on where u live.


----------



## clydekiwi

sandbag said:


> Here's my petit H amethyst croc bracelet. What do you think?




Love this!


----------



## kevintheking

My two petit h items the pm and mm are scheduled to deliver tonight. I will share photos but what is the best way to do so because I don't want to ruin the supprise  for others if I post the photos of julys offerings

Or does everyone want to know ASAP ?


----------



## SunSurfSand

kevintheking said:


> My two petit h items the pm and mm are scheduled to deliver tonight. I will share photos but what is the best way to do so because I don't want to ruin the supprise  for others if I post the photos of julys offerings
> 
> Or does everyone want to know ASAP ?



I want to know ASAP!


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> My two petit h items the pm and mm are scheduled to deliver tonight. I will share photos but what is the best way to do so because I don't want to ruin the supprise  for others if I post the photos of julys offerings
> 
> 
> 
> Or does everyone want to know ASAP ?




Asap please. Lol. Im actually losing sleep over this. I hurried and ordered the mm this am and ordered the pm yesterday [emoji3] i want a bag charm so bad!!!!


----------



## MYH

kevintheking said:


> My two petit h items the pm and mm are scheduled to deliver tonight. I will share photos but what is the best way to do so because I don't want to ruin the supprise  for others if I post the photos of julys offerings
> 
> Or does everyone want to know ASAP ?


Yes, just post! We will still be surprised by the color!


----------



## kevintheking

here they are and one has cites which means croc at such a low price point!!!


----------



## kevintheking

best moth ever for petit h and they are both in black my first choice !!!! The thing is I can't tell which one is pm and which was mm but both are a fantastic price!! 

I have a croc pen Holden in blue I bought the last time petit h was on live when the collection was in California but I am afraid to use it because it's so delicate this one in Epsom with red lining was made for me,, so happy

Rum over to h.com as these are still in stock


----------



## ChaneLisette

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3052044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best moth ever for petit h and they are both in black my first choice !!!! The thing is I can't tell which one is pm and which was mm but both are a fantastic price!!
> 
> I have a croc pen Holden in blue I bought the last time petit h was on live when the collection was in California but I am afraid to use it because it's so delicate this one in Epsom with red lining was made for me,, so happy
> 
> Rum over to h.com as these are still in stock



Thanks for sharing! What is the item in croc?


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3052044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best moth ever for petit h and they are both in black my first choice !!!! The thing is I can't tell which one is pm and which was mm but both are a fantastic price!!
> 
> I have a croc pen Holden in blue I bought the last time petit h was on live when the collection was in California but I am afraid to use it because it's so delicate this one in Epsom with red lining was made for me,, so happy
> 
> Rum over to h.com as these are still in stock




Is that a pen holder? Will any pen fit in it or just a hermes pen? What is the other item


----------



## SunSurfSand

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3052044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best moth ever for petit h and they are both in black my first choice !!!! The thing is I can't tell which one is pm and which was mm but both are a fantastic price!!
> 
> I have a croc pen Holden in blue I bought the last time petit h was on live when the collection was in California but I am afraid to use it because it's so delicate this one in Epsom with red lining was made for me,, so happy
> 
> Rum over to h.com as these are still in stock



What is that round circle thing?!


----------



## kevintheking

The other items is a button. The back is lined in silk and it has a pin to pierce through clothing . The other is a pen holder and it best fits an hermes pen but others also for depending on the cap size... It's a tricky fit for a pen but it will be worth the effort to find one as it's quite chic

The own holder I got is actually lead grey and not black which is even better for me


----------



## Bostonjetset

kevintheking said:


> The other items is a button. The back is lined in silk and it has a pin to pierce through clothing . The other is a pen holder and it best fits an hermes pen but others also for depending on the cap size... It's a tricky fit for a pen but it will be worth the effort to find one as it's quite chic
> 
> The own holder I got is actually lead grey and not black which is even better for me



I LOVE that brooch!!  Is there a way to tell if it is the PM or MM box?  I'm assuming it's the MM since it is croc and more expensive but with H one never knows.  

Is it marked Hermes on the back at all?


----------



## clydekiwi

I'll probably return the pen case and i really dont wear pins but does any1 have ideas 4 other uses


----------



## poptarts

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3052044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best moth ever for petit h and they are both in black my first choice !!!! The thing is I can't tell which one is pm and which was mm but both are a fantastic price!!
> 
> I have a croc pen Holden in blue I bought the last time petit h was on live when the collection was in California but I am afraid to use it because it's so delicate this one in Epsom with red lining was made for me,, so happy
> 
> Rum over to h.com as these are still in stock



Thanks for sharing! These are fantastic items IMHO. I'd imagine the croc pin will probably come in different colors? The black is very chic tho! 

My order just shipped so I'm super excited! It'll take a few days since we have a holiday coming up. But I will be sure to share the GM as soon as it arrives!


----------



## sandbag

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3052044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best moth ever for petit h and they are both in black my first choice !!!! The thing is I can't tell which one is pm and which was mm but both are a fantastic price!!
> 
> I have a croc pen Holden in blue I bought the last time petit h was on live when the collection was in California but I am afraid to use it because it's so delicate this one in Epsom with red lining was made for me,, so happy
> 
> Rum over to h.com as these are still in stock


Wow - these are gorgeous! Thanks for such a quick reveal. I can't wait to get mine - it will be a while since I took advantage of the free ground shipping.


----------



## kevintheking

Hello! Yes the back is marked with hermes in the silk I will take a photo of the back when I get home. 

I can't figure out which one is what there is no markings on the box or receipt.. Any suggestions on how to figure it out?


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> Hello! Yes the back is marked with hermes in the silk I will take a photo of the back when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure out which one is what there is no markings on the box or receipt.. Any suggestions on how to figure it out?



How are u goin to wear the brooch. I need ideas since im not a pin wearer


----------



## kevintheking

here is the back of the croc covered in silk

I remember the Epsom pen holder being priced around 235  when petit h was on line last summer so I think the croc pin is is pm but just my guess


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3052301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the back of the croc covered in silk
> 
> I remember the Epsom pen holder being priced around 235  when petit h was on line last summer so I think the croc pin is is pm but just my guess




Pretty


----------



## kevintheking

clydekiwi said:


> How are u goin to wear the brooch. I need ideas since im not a pin wearer




I have two of them now!! an olive one that's larger , and now this black one. I honesty use them as decoration my my dresser stand 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also shown is the Hermes origami home item that I love! It's made out of scented paper that smells amazing in the room!! They are by a signed ticket from Adele that's framed... I'm a big fan so it's a nice little arrangement of things I like


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> I have two of them now!! an olive one that's larger , and now this black one. I honesty use them as decoration my my dresser stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052306
> 
> 
> Also shown is the Hermes origami home item that I love! It's made out of scented paper that smells amazing in the room!! They are by a signed ticket from Adele that's framed... I'm a big fan so it's a nice little arrangement of things I like




Nice [emoji106] how wide is the black one


----------



## Bostonjetset

kevintheking said:


> I have two of them now!! an olive one that's larger , and now this black one. I honesty use them as decoration my my dresser stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052306
> 
> 
> Also shown is the Hermes origami home item that I love! It's made out of scented paper that smells amazing in the room!! They are by a signed ticket from Adele that's framed... I'm a big fan so it's a nice little arrangement of things I like



FABULOUS!!
I love the olive color but I prefer the size of the black one.  I wear brooches all the time on cardigans or blazers but the size of the green is just a bit too much.  I like how you displayed it; very cute.


----------



## saemiii

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3052301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the back of the croc covered in silk
> 
> I remember the Epsom pen holder being priced around 235  when petit h was on line last summer so I think the croc pin is is pm but just my guess




i bought the PM and i really hope the PM is the brooch!


----------



## kevintheking

saemiii said:


> i bought the PM and i really hope the PM is the brooch!




Let us know what you pm turns out to be so we can solve the mystery of what item is what size

I am looking forward to seeing all of the pretty croc colors of the pin!! I bet some will be shines and some matte so pretty


----------



## AudreyHFan

clydekiwi said:


> About 3 days. It depends on where u live.



Thank you. Sadly my order has not shipped. Still being processed.


----------



## AudreyHFan

saemiii said:


> i bought the PM and i really hope the PM is the brooch!



Me too! It would be the perfect first petit h buy.


----------



## kevintheking

I can't wait to see that the GM is this month any guesses? Croc ? or no croc for that size this month?

I think it's a croc item for 1800


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kevintheking said:


> I have two of them now!! an olive one that's larger , and now this black one. I honesty use them as decoration my my dresser stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052306
> 
> 
> Also shown is the Hermes origami home item that I love! It's made out of scented paper that smells amazing in the room!! They are by a signed ticket from Adele that's framed... I'm a big fan so it's a nice little arrangement of things I like


Totally in love with H Origami.


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> I can't wait to see that the GM is this month any guesses? Croc ? or no croc for that size this month?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a croc item for 1800




I bet it's really nice!


----------



## bakeacookie

When I saw the brooch at petit h at SCP, I dismissed it, but now I think if I saw the right color I would've been inclined to get it! Those are cute in the smaller size!

We should make a list of petit h items! 

ie) PM/MM - brooch, pen holder, bag charm


ETA: MM & GM still online!


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> When I saw the brooch at petit h at SCP, I dismissed it, but now I think if I saw the right color I would've been inclined to get it! Those are cute in the smaller size!
> 
> We should make a list of petit h items!
> 
> ie) PM/MM - brooch, pen holder, bag charm
> 
> 
> ETA: MM & GM still online!




What bag charm? Lol.


----------



## clydekiwi

What does everyone do with the leather animals that are on top of the box. They are so cute


----------



## ilovenicebags

clydekiwi said:


> What does everyone do with the leather animals that are on top of the box. They are so cute




I have a whole bunch and I can't quite figure anything out either but they are super cute.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Here is what I got. I thought I ordered all three over the phone but I guess my order only went through for the small and medium. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The croc badge is fabulous! I have a red pen case from the last petit h event in California so the blue is a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is what I got. I thought I ordered all three over the phone but I guess my order only went through for the small and medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052651
> View attachment 3052653
> 
> 
> The croc badge is fabulous! I have a red pen case from the last petit h event in California so the blue is a nice addition to my collection.




That is pretty. Which one was in the pm box


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is what I got. I thought I ordered all three over the phone but I guess my order only went through for the small and medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052651
> View attachment 3052653
> 
> 
> The croc badge is fabulous! I have a red pen case from the last petit h event in California so the blue is a nice addition to my collection.




What does the back of your brooch look like


----------



## ilovenicebags

clydekiwi said:


> what does the back of your brooch look like


----------



## ilovenicebags

kevintheking said:


> The other items is a button. The back is lined in silk and it has a pin to pierce through clothing . The other is a pen holder and it best fits an hermes pen but others also for depending on the cap size... It's a tricky fit for a pen but it will be worth the effort to find one as it's quite chic
> 
> 
> 
> The own holder I got is actually lead grey and not black which is even better for me




Have you had any luck with a pen that fits? The one I got at the last event came with a pencil. I am thinking those cheap bic pens are the only ones that will fit since they are slim or then a pencil only. Any ideas?


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 3052657




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; is this the pm?


----------



## ilovenicebags

clydekiwi said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; is this the pm?




Not sure which box is which. When you order both sizes at the same time it doesn't tell you which box is which.


----------



## Hermesmaniac

clydekiwi said:


> How are u goin to wear the brooch. I need ideas since im not a pin wearer


If you have a twilly on your bag handle, you can add the brooch as additional accessories


----------



## AudreyHFan

Beautiful! I am repeating myself and saying I hope hope HOPE the pm is the brooch!


----------



## kevintheking

ilovenicebags said:


> Have you had any luck with a pen that fits? The one I got at the last event came with a pencil. I am thinking those cheap bic pens are the only ones that will fit since they are slim or then a pencil only. Any ideas?



Yes a pencil came with my croc one. 

Some pens have fit but it's the twist up pens that don't have a cap!  I can't seem to find any caps that fit inside the holder . I never used my croc pen case as I thought it was too fragile for everyday use so the Epsom one is amazing

That pale blue color you got is stunning. Also the croc pattern on your button is quite lovely!!


----------



## kevintheking

bakeacookie said:


> When I saw the brooch at petit h at SCP, I dismissed it, but now I think if I saw the right color I would've been inclined to get it! Those are cute in the smaller size!
> 
> We should make a list of petit h items!
> 
> ie) PM/MM - brooch, pen holder, bag charm
> 
> 
> ETA: MM & GM still online!



What I recall from this years online event.... In order may,June, July... 

Note:  July had a pm mm and GM offering , as well as a pm croc and an mm croc offering mid month as a second suprise. These items were the croc bangle and the two croc cuffs

May - pm dog charm, mm MISSING, GM silk bag

June - pm luggage tag , mm 3 fabric pouches,  GM scarf with leather hole 
June mid month croc offering- pm bangle bracelet, mm croc two cuffs 

July - pm croc brooch,  mm pen holder,  GM missing


----------



## bakeacookie

kevintheking said:


> What I recall from this years online event.... In order may,June, July...
> 
> Note:  July had a pm mm and GM offering , as well as a pm croc and an mm croc offering mid month as a second suprise. These items were the croc bangle and the two croc cuffs
> 
> May - pm dog charm, mm MISSING, GM silk bag
> 
> June - pm luggage tag , mm 3 fabric pouches,  GM scarf with leather hole
> June mid month croc offering- pm bangle bracelet, mm croc two cuffs
> 
> July - pm croc brooch,  mm pen holder,  GM missing



That sounds about right! Great memory!


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> What I recall from this years online event.... In order may,June, July...
> 
> 
> 
> Note:  July had a pm mm and GM offering , as well as a pm croc and an mm croc offering mid month as a second suprise. These items were the croc bangle and the two croc cuffs
> 
> 
> 
> May - pm dog charm, mm MISSING, GM silk bag
> 
> 
> 
> June - pm luggage tag , mm 3 fabric pouches,  GM scarf with leather hole
> 
> June mid month croc offering- pm bangle bracelet, mm croc two cuffs
> 
> 
> 
> July - pm croc brooch,  mm pen holder,  GM missing




Are u saying that the middle of this month there will be different items offered


----------



## kevintheking

clydekiwi said:


> Are u saying that the middle of this month there will be different items offered


Hard to tell for May there was only the first offering but in June there was a  mid month offering!  two croc offerings magically appeared.  the mm size they pretty much had only one or two of 

So we will see what July brings!!


----------



## kevintheking

bakeacookie said:


> That sounds about right! Great memory!



Thank you I am obsessed with the petit h collection

Seems like no TpF member bought a mm for May so I never could figure out what item it was

I can't wait to see what Julys GM box contained I think a member purchased one and will reveal soon


----------



## ilovenicebags

I think the pen holder is the mm box. I went back through my order history and when I bought the togo pen holder last year on h.com during the petit h event it was $245. The croc badge must be the pm box


----------



## excalibur

May MM: leather (2 color, reversible) pendant medium size






kevintheking said:


> What I recall from this years online event.... In order may,June, July...
> 
> Note:  July had a pm mm and GM offering , as well as a pm croc and an mm croc offering mid month as a second suprise. These items were the croc bangle and the two croc cuffs
> 
> May - pm dog charm, mm MISSING, GM silk bag
> 
> June - pm luggage tag , mm 3 fabric pouches,  GM scarf with leather hole
> June mid month croc offering- pm bangle bracelet, mm croc two cuffs
> 
> July - pm croc brooch,  mm pen holder,  GM missing


----------



## MYH

excalibur said:


> May MM: leather (2 color, reversible) pendant medium size


Can we see your pendant? I love pendants.


----------



## excalibur

The color didn't interest me so I returned it 





MYH said:


> Can we see your pendant? I love pendants.


----------



## kevintheking

excalibur said:


> May MM: leather (2 color, reversible) pendant medium size





Thank you for sharing mays mm it was driving me crazy not to have a complete list!! Now to reveal Julys GM however I think it may be the below item I found last night on the UK site... Just a guess


----------



## Nuni12880

Now surprise Petit h Gm @ $1,875 what could it be? Am so curious 

http://m.usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88980.html


----------



## AudreyHFan

Well this sucks. My order got cancelled and I don't get my pm box. Hermes was not helpful. So disappointed


----------



## clydekiwi

AudreyHFan said:


> Well this sucks. My order got cancelled and I don't get my pm box. Hermes was not helpful. So disappointed




Thats crap bc u ordered it the first day. They should compensate u some how


----------



## AudreyHFan

clydekiwi said:


> Thats crap bc u ordered it the first day. They should compensate u some how



They said they couldn't do anything sine they are sold out. I do live in the US. The lady was so unhelpful.


----------



## excalibur

Happy to help 
Was that you who ordered the croc pen holder last year (the one with the "petit h" embossed on the scale)? If so, I'm glad you've found another pen holder this past week!







kevintheking said:


> Thank you for sharing mays mm it was driving me crazy not to have a complete list!! Now to reveal Julys GM however I think it may be the below item I found last night on the UK site... Just a guess
> 
> View attachment 3053084


----------



## kevintheking

Yes great memory! I still have it and never ever used it because it's too fragile for my lifestyle and the logo is a bit off as a scale runs through it. 

The Togo leather and the lead grey color is great for me so I think I'm going to re gift the blue croc version I was hanging on to although it's just so chic


----------



## clydekiwi

Today i got the MM petit h  mon i will get the pm 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Its a pretty grey. So the pen case is the mm box.


----------



## mistikat

A reminder, since I've recently had to delete or edit several posts where members were offering to sell the Petit H items they didn't want - there is NO buying, selling, trading or offering to obtain items for others permitted on PF. Posting these offers here or PMing others or asking them to PM you to obtain items is also not permitted.  Doing so can lead to being banned. 

If you received items you did not want ... consider returning them, but you can't make them available to other members through PF.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## excalibur

In what way is it fragile, I wonder? So it's been sitting in its box since last year? 






kevintheking said:


> Yes great memory! I still have it and never ever used it because it's too fragile for my lifestyle and the logo is a bit off as a scale runs through it.
> 
> The Togo leather and the lead grey color is great for me so I think I'm going to re gift the blue croc version I was hanging on to although it's just so chic


----------



## kevintheking

clydekiwi said:


> Today i got the MM petit h  mon i will get the pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053504
> View attachment 3053505
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053506
> 
> 
> Its a pretty grey. So the pen case is the mm box.



We are identical twins!! I love mine as well so chic


----------



## kevintheking

excalibur said:


> In what way is it fragile, I wonder? So it's been sitting in its box since last year?





I feel like when thrown in my briefcase or birkin the croc is more prone to wear and scratching , in my mind the croc is more fragile then Togo but in reality it's prob just way more expensive



yes it has been sitting in the box for a year never even looked at... What a shame right ? The misplaced logo also annoyed me, this new grey one is already in my briefcase ready to work!! 



I'm hoping the croc version comes back online this year and I can get another color that I may like better like a grey, black, dark blue, or green I would not worry about scratches so much on a color like that


----------



## rosebud_7

Love the petit h reveals!  Has anyone gotten the GM size yet?  If it is the silk bag earlier posted....I may pull the trigger!  Has anyone taken the $1875 leap on the U.S. site yet?

In the meantime, I'm trying to figure out something cute to do with my sea creature tags from last year!


----------



## Nuni12880

Am still thinking about it, could it be the two croco cuffs ?


----------



## kevintheking

Nuni12880 said:


> Am still thinking about it, could it be the two croco cuffs ?



Don't think it's the two croc cuffs there were around 1200 not 1875

The bag is 1060 pounds so converts to around 1650 usd so the 1875 is a good deal for the silk bag if it's that 

I bet Monday we will see a reveal


----------



## ilovenicebags

So I was at the grocery store today and picked up some bic pens. Success with my Togo pen holder if I remove the bic cap. The Epsom pen holder is a little stiff so I need to leave the pencil in it to stretch it out. But I finally found a way to be able to use these things as I had no other pen that would fit. These bic ones have some cool colors so now I can carry some different color pens in these little cases.


----------



## Nuni12880

You are right


----------



## mistikat

ilovenicebags said:


> So I was at the grocery store today and picked up some bic pens. Success with my Togo pen holder if I remove the bic cap. The Epsom pen holder is a little stiff so I need to leave the pencil in it to stretch it out. But I finally found a way to be able to use these things as I had no other pen that would fit. These bic ones have some cool colors so now I can carry some different color pens in these little cases.
> 
> View attachment 3053737
> 
> View attachment 3053740
> 
> View attachment 3053741



As long as you don't mind the ink getting inside the leather "cap" it's a great fit!


----------



## ilovenicebags

mistikat said:


> As long as you don't mind the ink getting inside the leather "cap" it's a great fit!




Actually the blue Epsom pen holder has a black interior so it shouldn't be too noticeable. The red Togo has a dark blue interior too. The cap of the pen won't fit with the pen case cap. So far this has been the best solution I could find. I haven't looked at any fancy pens yet to see what will fit. I was walking by the pens at the grocery story and thought "oohh I should see if my petit h pen case will fit these" lol. So I bought these pens especially for that purpose.


----------



## Redenkeew

Just bought my first petit h MM box. So excited for it to come. 

Question: Does anyone know the retail for the skeleton bags? Both vertical and horizontal versions? Thanks in advance you guys!!


----------



## excalibur

You've got some nice items! Thx for posting the pic.
Enjoy 





kevintheking said:


> I feel like when thrown in my briefcase or birkin the croc is more prone to wear and scratching , in my mind the croc is more fragile then Togo but in reality it's prob just way more expensive
> 
> 
> 
> yes it has been sitting in the box for a year never even looked at... What a shame right ? The misplaced logo also annoyed me, this new grey one is already in my briefcase ready to work!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the croc version comes back online this year and I can get another color that I may like better like a grey, black, dark blue, or green I would not worry about scratches so much on a color like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053727


----------



## kevintheking

Redenkeew said:


> Just bought my first petit h MM box. So excited for it to come.
> 
> Question: Does anyone know the retail for the skeleton bags? Both vertical and horizontal versions? Thanks in advance you guys!!



Well there is both large and small of each version my large horizontal was 2450 and I think the small vertical was 1600 so that's the range


----------



## Nuni12880

I think they are around $2800-3300, in that range


----------



## Darma

clydekiwi said:


> Today i got the MM petit h  mon i will get the pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053504
> View attachment 3053505
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053506
> 
> 
> Its a pretty grey. So the pen case is the mm box.




clydekiwi,  thanks for posting the pictures.  I haven't got mine, but I will have to return the pen case.  By the way, I tried to send you a private message, but failed.  It ways that you chose not to receive any messages.  Maybe your inbox is full.


----------



## Bostonjetset

The PM box is back up on the website!  Hopefully my order will not be cancelled like the previous poster's. Just wanted to give you all a head's up in case you want the brooch!


----------



## Nuni12880

Thank you, I will check it out
By the way how would you wear the new 20x20 skill twill pandana?


----------



## Bostonjetset

Nuni12880 said:


> Thank you, I will check it out
> By the way how would you wear the new 20x20 skill twill pandana?



AHHH it has disappeared again!  What's more is that I did not get my email confirmation yet so who knows if they will cancel the order as H.com is notorious for doing with Petit h items!  I will keep everyone informed as to whether or not I actually get my PM surprise.  I really want that croc brooch!!!! haha.

As far as the bandanas, they are FABULOUS.  I wear mine cowboy style around the neck, tied in a simple knot around the neck, and even as a band on my fedora when it's too hot to wear silk around the neck!  Very versatile!


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone tried in-store pick up for petit h or does it not go through?


----------



## carlinha

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone tried in-store pick up for petit h or does it not go through?




Yes I have


----------



## kevintheking

I have too and it worked each time ! But the sale people are often confused by the items !


----------



## kevintheking

poptarts said:


> Thanks for sharing! These are fantastic items IMHO. I'd imagine the croc pin will probably come in different colors? The black is very chic tho!
> 
> My order just shipped so I'm super excited! It'll take a few days since we have a holiday coming up. But I will be sure to share the GM as soon as it arrives!



Any updates on what the GM item is ? I'm so excited for you to share


----------



## bakeacookie

But if you pick up at store and don't like it you still gotta mail it back to H yourself?


----------



## poptarts

kevintheking said:


> Any updates on what the GM item is ? I'm so excited for you to share




It's arriving tomorrow! Woohoo!


----------



## kevintheking

poptarts said:


> It's arriving tomorrow! Woohoo!



Yay yay! I have a good feeling about this item


----------



## Bostonjetset

Ok, I got the email that my PM box shipped today with FedEx ground so I should have it by Wednesday since I'm in the northeast.  Please all cross your fingers that I get a fabulous croc brooch in a color other than pink!  HAHA.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Bostonjetset said:


> Ok, I got the email that my PM box shipped today with FedEx ground so I should have it by Wednesday since I'm in the northeast.  Please all cross your fingers that I get a fabulous croc brooch in a color other than pink!  HAHA.



Haha!  I am receiving mine on Wednesday too but I am hoping for pink, or purple.


----------



## bakeacookie

Just sharing what I did with my petit h charms, ribbon, and tiny boxes (I had purchased petit h when it was in SCP)



I made a ribbon tassel and hung the charms on it (sea turtle and 2 shrimps), then used remaining ribbon and glued it on the small boxes to use as a Christmas tree ornament. 


I'm so tempted to order a petit h box for the goodies and all the crafting possibilities!


----------



## Nuni12880

That's so cute &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## kevintheking

Bostonjetset said:


> Ok, I got the email that my PM box shipped today with FedEx ground so I should have it by Wednesday since I'm in the northeast.  Please all cross your fingers that I get a fabulous croc brooch in a color other than pink!  HAHA.



Fingers crossed!!! Can't wait for you to share and it's nice to know the item went to someone who really wants it!


----------



## kevintheking

They will mail it back from the store however the one time I did this is was a major problem the had to call online and they were confused by the item so it was an 40 min ordeal

Then when the credit posted the returned the 235 luggage tag instead of the 849 croc cuff I returned.. Another week long mess and 4 calls back and forth to online 

I strongly suggested the petit h items are not listed as a surprise and went back to choose blue color family or pink color family


----------



## poptarts

So my July Petite H package came today. The pen case (red) and croc pin (looks like Mykonos) are lovely, but I was most excited about the GM box. 

I am sad to report it's kind of a disappointment. It appears to be some sort of a top. It's going back 'cause two 90cm silk plus a leather strap isn't worth $1800 for me.


----------



## Txoceangirl

poptarts said:


> So my July Petite H package came today. The pen case (red) and croc pin (looks like Mykonos) are lovely, but I was most excited about the GM box.
> 
> I am sad to report it's a big disappointment. Actually, I'm not sure if I can call it a disappointment because I don't even know what it is
> 
> It's two 90cm silks sewn together, and there's a leather strap attached to it. It's way too big to be a bag but it doesn't appear to be apparel either?since most of it are sewn shut except for two openings (one opening is bigger than the other). The only thing I can think of is it's just a fancy scarf and you pull through the straps.
> 
> Needless to say this is going back (2x90cm silks and a smaller leather strap isn't worth $1800 for me), but first, does anyone know what this is?



Thanks for sharing, I wanted to order the GM but couldn't pull the trigger (thank goodness).  Kinda resembles a shoe bag or dirty clothes bag for travel, maybe a storage bag of some sort for delicate clothing or object?


----------



## poptarts

Txoceangirl said:


> Thanks for sharing, I wanted to order the GM but couldn't pull the trigger (thank goodness).  Kinda resembles a shoe bag or dirty clothes bag for travel, maybe a storage bag of some sort for delicate clothing or object?



Actually I made a mistake, I thought the most of it are sewn shut, but the entire bottom is open so this is most likely a top/poncho type of thing. But there are only two smaller openings (one is for your head, I'm assuming, and the other for one of your arm). lol.

Either way, not worth it for me


----------



## thyme

bought a few petit h items at the Paris store

love the little leather charms attached on the packages



passport holder



name tag/card holder sold with different leather and silk straps


----------



## thyme

mm and pm pendants - mix and match!


----------



## bbqbt

poptarts said:


> Actually I made a mistake, I thought the most of it are sewn shut, but the entire bottom is open so this is most likely a top/poncho type of thing. But there are only two smaller openings (one is for your head, I'm assuming, and the other for one of your arm). lol.
> 
> Either way, not worth it for me




It's a one shoulder top I guess? The leather strap is the shoulder strap?


----------



## ilovenicebags

poptarts said:


> So my July Petite H package came today. The pen case (red) and croc pin (looks like Mykonos) are lovely, but I was most excited about the GM box.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sad to report it's kind of a disappointment. It appears to be some sort of a top. It's going back 'cause two 90cm silk plus a leather strap isn't worth $1800 for me.




That is a weird looking item. Are there any instructions on how to wear it?


----------



## SunSurfSand

ilovenicebags said:


> That is a weird looking item. Are there any instructions on how to wear it?



This reminds me of Rihanna's recent post of herself using a hermes scarf as a bikini top...=P


----------



## Bostonjetset

My PM box came after only one day!! Porosus crocodile brooch in a brownish green.  I can't ID the color though since there is no info on it haha


----------



## kevintheking

poptarts said:


> Actually I made a mistake, I thought the most of it are sewn shut, but the entire bottom is open so this is most likely a top/poncho type of thing. But there are only two smaller openings (one is for your head, I'm assuming, and the other for one of your arm). lol.
> 
> Either way, not worth it for me



Thanks for sharing !!! Even though your are disappointed you saved a bunch of us from the trouble of ordering it! The own case and brooch are amazing items so hey .. two out of three is not that bad! 

Here's to more petit h items!!! Happy shopping


----------



## kevintheking

Bostonjetset said:


> My PM box came after only one day!! Porosus crocodile brooch in a brownish green.  I can't ID the color though since there is no info on it haha



Wow how chic! Congrads on a great find!


----------



## Bostonjetset

kevintheking said:


> Wow how chic! Congrads on a great find!



Thanks Kevin!  
Any idea what color it is?  I'm thinking Vert Olive?


----------



## ilovenicebags

SunSurfSand said:


> This reminds me of Rihanna's recent post of herself using a hermes scarf as a bikini top...=P




I am sure Rihanna would have a ball with this petit h item. She could get away with wearing nothing under it lol


----------



## ilovenicebags

chincac said:


> bought a few petit h items at the Paris store
> 
> love the little leather charms attached on the packages
> View attachment 3057416
> 
> 
> passport holder
> View attachment 3057417
> 
> 
> name tag/card holder sold with different leather and silk straps
> View attachment 3057420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057430




Love everything. That passport holder is so cute.


----------



## poptarts

chincac said:


> mm and pm pendants - mix and match!



Congratulations on your goodies! They're so cute!




bbqbt said:


> It's a one shoulder top I guess? The leather strap is the shoulder strap?



I talked to my SA and he confirmed the online store said it's a Poncho. I agree the leather strap goes over the shoulder.





ilovenicebags said:


> That is a weird looking item. Are there any instructions on how to wear it?



No instructions. I guess your head goes through the bigger hole, one arm through the smaller hole. It really is weird.





Bostonjetset said:


> My PM box came after only one day!! Porosus crocodile brooch in a brownish green.  I can't ID the color though since there is no info on it haha



Beautiful pin!





ilovenicebags said:


> I am sure Rihanna would have a ball with this petit h item. She could get away with wearing nothing under it lol



Haha you think she would buy it from me and save me the hassle of returning? 





kevintheking said:


> Thanks for sharing !!! Even though your are disappointed you saved a bunch of us from the trouble of ordering it! The own case and brooch are amazing items so hey .. two out of three is not that bad!
> 
> Here's to more petit h items!!! Happy shopping



I'm kind of bummed because I was so excited  Oh well, hopefully August will bring us better things!


----------



## kevintheking

Bostonjetset said:


> Thanks Kevin!
> Any idea what color it is?  I'm thinking Vert Olive?



Yes I think it is vert olive as well! One of my personal favs in croc!


----------



## kevintheking

ilovenicebags said:


> Love everything. That passport holder is so cute.



Agree the passport holder is great hope it comes online to the USA


----------



## excalibur

Nice color! Can you please tell us the price for pm and mm? Is it half croco, half leather?
Thank you!



mm and pm pendants - mix and match!


----------



## sandbag

poptarts said:


> So my July Petite H package came today. The pen case (red) and croc pin (looks like Mykonos) are lovely, but I was most excited about the GM box.
> 
> I am sad to report it's kind of a disappointment. It appears to be some sort of a top. It's going back 'cause two 90cm silk plus a leather strap isn't worth $1800 for me.


I got the same GM and I do not know what it is either! I thought it was some kind of a bag that needed to be tied. Too complicated for me! I also got a yellow pen holder that seems too narrow to hold a pen. And a pink croc pin. Pink is not my color, but I might keep it. But the pen holder and mystery scarf object are going back. You win some, you lose some!


----------



## carlinha

poptarts said:


> So my July Petite H package came today. The pen case (red) and croc pin (looks like Mykonos) are lovely, but I was most excited about the GM box.
> 
> I am sad to report it's kind of a disappointment. It appears to be some sort of a top. It's going back 'cause two 90cm silk plus a leather strap isn't worth $1800 for me.



i'm so sorry i knew how much you were looking forward to this, what a disappointment!!  $1800?!!!  more like $400!


----------



## AudreyHFan

Everyone got such beautiful pins. So sad about my botched order still


----------



## NikitaH

Does anyone have any info if petit H surprise every week will be different? Such as petit H MM first week (july1-5) was the pen case will be different for MM size second week (July 6-12)? Any info? TIA.


----------



## thyme

poptarts said:


> Congratulations on your goodies! They're so cute!


 
thank you poptarts. the paris store had a great selection of cute, weird and wonderful petit h items...



excalibur said:


> Nice color! Can you please tell us the price for pm and mm? Is it half croco, half leather?
> Thank you!
> 
> mm and pm pendants - mix and match!


 
the pm all leather is 175 and pm all croc is 250. there wasn't any half leather half croc pendants when i was there last week. these prices are just for pendant only and exclude the strap. the leather strap is 115 and silk one is 105. the mm pendant only price from memory is c200. i bought my mm pendant a few months ago and it came with the strap then. 



ilovenicebags said:


> Love everything. That passport holder is so cute.


 
thank you!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I'm really curious about the furoshiki bag, has anyone got it or seen it in person?


----------



## Mindi B

I have one from years ago when petit h had just begun.  It can also be used with the "Romance" belt/scarf ring accessory attached as a handle.  It's nice--Not sure it's worth the price, but it's clever and a fun casual look.  (IMO.)  Also packs flat to travel, if that's an inducement. The leather bottom piece is large, and the leather color may or may not coordinate happily with the scarf portion, I find.  In my case the leather is red and there is no red at all in the scarf, so, well. . . it's a look.  HTH.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Mindi B said:


> I have one from years ago when petit h had just begun.  It can also be used with the "Romance" belt/scarf ring accessory attached as a handle.  It's nice--Not sure it's worth the price, but it's clever and a fun casual look.  (IMO.)  Also packs flat to travel, if that's an inducement. The leather bottom piece is large, and the leather color may or may not coordinate happily with the scarf portion, I find.  In my case the leather is red and there is no red at all in the scarf, so, well. . . it's a look.  HTH.




Thanks!  I'm thinking the same about the price... You can do almost exactly the same with a regular scarf (pic) and a scarf ring, if you don't carry heavy things, or just put your Ulysse or wallet in the bottom for the same effect. Looks really cute on the website though...   *debating*


----------



## ChaneLisette

My PM item arrived today.


----------



## Bostonjetset

ChaneLisette said:


> My PM item arrived today.



LOVELY!!  You got the large scales on yours!  Is it alligator?  I didn't notice any pores in the scales. What color do you think it is?  Bamboo perhaps?


----------



## doves75

Bostonjetset said:


> LOVELY!!  You got the large scales on yours!  Is it alligator?  I didn't notice any pores in the scales. What color do you think it is?  Bamboo perhaps?




I think it might be Cactus in alligator Bostonjetset...but I might be wrong. [emoji16][emoji16]. Btw...I'm glad I'm not the only one... about the tyger [emoji6]


----------



## Bostonjetset

doves75 said:


> I think it might be Cactus in alligator Bostonjetset...but I might be wrong. [emoji16][emoji16]. Btw...I'm glad I'm not the only one... about the tyger [emoji6]




There is so much Tyger love on the scarf thread!  I do like some of the colorways but I'm just not so into animal prints I guess. I think it looks great on the ladies though; just isn't for me.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Bostonjetset said:


> LOVELY!!  You got the large scales on yours!  Is it alligator?  I didn't notice any pores in the scales. What color do you think it is?  Bamboo perhaps?



Thank you! I am really not sure if it is bamboo because I am not as familiar with the green color palette. It is vibrant though.


----------



## AudreyHFan

ChaneLisette said:


> My PM item arrived today.



Beautiful green color


----------



## ilovenicebags

ChaneLisette said:


> My PM item arrived today.




Love it! That's a great shade of green.


----------



## saemiii

received my pm box today!!
not sure about the color... may be returning! i dont know! x( wish i got a brighter color~


----------



## S'Mom

A little late to the show but I'm thinking it would have been super cute if this big pin had a mirror on the back instead.


----------



## ChaneLisette

S'Mom said:


> A little late to the show but I'm thinking it would have been super cute if this big pin had a mirror on the back instead.



That is a great idea. I would probably keep mine if it did.


----------



## Bostonjetset

saemiii said:


> View attachment 3059545
> View attachment 3059546
> 
> 
> received my pm box today!!
> not sure about the color... may be returning! i dont know! x( wish i got a brighter color~



Oh that's a lovely color.  I'm not so familiar with colors in the exotics but perhaps Bleu de Prusse or Bleu de Malte?

Maybe Kevin will chime in; he is more knowledgeable than I am with the colors.



S'Mom said:


> A little late to the show but I'm thinking it would have been super cute if this big pin had a mirror on the back instead.



But then how would one wear it?  I suppose with this shape they could make a pocket mirror instead of a brooch.  I actually prefer the brooch though haha.


----------



## SunSurfSand

ChaneLisette said:


> My PM item arrived today.



 I got the same exact one today. I'm not sure what to do with it though. Thoughts? Thinking of returning


----------



## ChaneLisette

SunSurfSand said:


> I got the same exact one today. I'm not sure what to do with it though. Thoughts? Thinking of returning



If you like the color I think it is cute. I thought about using it as a decoration in my office or something. However, the color I received is not my favorite color so I am returning it.


----------



## SunSurfSand

ChaneLisette said:


> If you like the color I think it is cute. I thought about using it as a decoration in my office or something. However, the color I received is not my favorite color so I am returning it.



I'm not a huge fan of the bright green either. Sending it back. Wish they would just show us what we are getting


----------



## ChaneLisette

SunSurfSand said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the bright green either. Sending it back. Wish they would just show us what we are getting



Or at least pick within certain color families.


----------



## NikitaH

+1



chanelisette said:


> or at least pick within certain color families.


----------



## excalibur

chincac said:


> thank you poptarts. the paris store had a great selection of cute, weird and wonderful petit h items...
> 
> 
> 
> the pm all leather is 175 and pm all croc is 250. there wasn't any half leather half croc pendants when i was there last week. these prices are just for pendant only and exclude the strap. the leather strap is 115 and silk one is 105. the mm pendant only price from memory is c200. i bought my mm pendant a few months ago and it came with the strap then.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!


Thank you for the detailed answer. Much appreciated.
Enjoy your petit h!


----------



## S'Mom

Bostonjetset said:


> Oh that's a lovely color.  I'm not so familiar with colors in the exotics but perhaps Bleu de Prusse or Bleu de Malte?
> 
> Maybe Kevin will chime in; he is more knowledgeable than I am with the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> But then how would one wear it?  I suppose with this shape they could make a pocket mirror instead of a brooch.  I actually prefer the brooch though haha.



You wouldn't wear it.  It would be a pocket mirror and not a pin.


----------



## kevintheking

NikitaH said:


> +1



Agree completely and they have used his model in the past so they are logistically capable of doing so


----------



## Mindi B

Based on the anecdotal evidence provided by this thread, a LOT of returns are happening.  This must cost Hermes something in labor, if nothing else, so perhaps if this trend continues they will rethink their sales strategy for petit h.  But truly (and speaking as an offender :shame is there any other brand for whom people will spend thousands on a mystery item that we know is made from scraps?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mindi B said:


> Based on the anecdotal evidence provided by this thread, a LOT of returns are happening.  This must cost Hermes something in labor, if nothing else, so perhaps if this trend continues they will rethink their sales strategy for petit h.  But truly (and speaking as an offender :shame is there any other brand for whom people will spend thousands on a mystery item that we know is made from scraps?



They're selling ice to eskimos.


----------



## Mindi B

Ain't it the truth.  And it's no coincidence that "H" has a meaning in addition to "Hermes". . . . We are addicted.  Just one more; I just need _one more_. . . .


----------



## clydekiwi

NikitaH said:


> Does anyone have any info if petit H surprise every week will be different? Such as petit H MM first week (july1-5) was the pen case will be different for MM size second week (July 6-12)? Any info? TIA.




My question 2


----------



## Bostonjetset

clydekiwi said:


> My question 2



I'm not 100% sure but I think they are the same.  I got my brooch this week [PM box] and that was also the PM box from the first week.


----------



## clydekiwi

My pm box


----------



## LOUKPEACH

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3060987
> 
> 
> My pm box


So so cute color


----------



## ChaneLisette

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3060987
> 
> 
> My pm box



Love that color!


----------



## AudreyHFan

Wonderful color!


----------



## Darma

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3060987
> 
> 
> My pm box



Lucky you!  That's a wonderful color.  I haven't got mine yet.  Keep missing Fedex delivery.


----------



## MYH

I returned both my pm and mm this month. I did not dig either item. I couldn't even fit the pen cap onto the sleeve. I'm not sure how many more times I'm going to fall for this petit h game.  I just want a cute bag charm!!! Hermes, are you listening?


----------



## clydekiwi

MYH said:


> I returned both my pm and mm this month. I did not dig either item. I couldn't even fit the pen cap onto the sleeve. I'm not sure how many more times I'm going to fall for this petit h game.  I just want a cute bag charm!!! Hermes, are you listening?




I returned the pen case also.  I only kept the brooch because i love the color. Thats all i want to is the charm


----------



## NikitaH

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3060987
> 
> 
> My pm box


Love the pink! I was hoping to get this color


----------



## NikitaH

Bostonjetset said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think they are the same.  I got my brooch this week [PM box] and that was also the PM box from the first week.


Thanks for info! Now no more petit h available on the web. Hope next week will be available and will be diffrent item! Lol. Cross my fingers. Please Keep posting and let's share! TIA


----------



## LadySummerRose

I was in Paris and browse the petite h items but nothing caught my eye..


----------



## clydekiwi

NikitaH said:


> Thanks for info! Now no more petit h available on the web. Hope next week will be available and will be diffrent item! Lol. Cross my fingers. Please Keep posting and let's share! TIA




I randomnly see petit h mm available but it may be returns. I want a charm so bad


----------



## BHmommy

This is my PM box, I actually think it's a very pretty pink!   I will be returning the MM pen case, as I got a white Epsom  one (ink disaster waiting to happen!) and as someone said earlier, I'm not sure how the cap even goes over the main sleeve.


----------



## csshopper

BHmommy said:


> This is my PM box, I actually think it's a very pretty pink!   I will be returning the MM pen case, as I got a white Epsom  one (ink disaster waiting to happen!) and as someone said earlier, I'm not sure how the cap even goes over the main sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062636
> View attachment 3062637



Congrats. I think this is the best color yet and have not seen a petit h item where the leather charm on the ribbon matched the gift itself. You hit the jackpot!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BHmommy said:


> This is my PM box, I actually think it's a very pretty pink!   I will be returning the MM pen case, as I got a white Epsom  one (ink disaster waiting to happen!) and as someone said earlier, I'm not sure how the cap even goes over the main sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062636
> View attachment 3062637


Like them both. Cute!


----------



## boo1689

BHmommy said:


> This is my PM box, I actually think it's a very pretty pink!   I will be returning the MM pen case, as I got a white Epsom  one (ink disaster waiting to happen!) and as someone said earlier, I'm not sure how the cap even goes over the main sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062636
> View attachment 3062637




Lucky indeed! What a cute color !


----------



## clydekiwi

BHmommy said:


> This is my PM box, I actually think it's a very pretty pink!   I will be returning the MM pen case, as I got a white Epsom  one (ink disaster waiting to happen!) and as someone said earlier, I'm not sure how the cap even goes over the main sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062636
> View attachment 3062637




This is a pretty color


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love the little leather charms..the seahorse, the turtle, the shrimp are so cute!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

BHmommy said:


> This is my PM box, I actually think it's a very pretty pink!   I will be returning the MM pen case, as I got a white Epsom  one (ink disaster waiting to happen!) and as someone said earlier, I'm not sure how the cap even goes over the main sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062636
> View attachment 3062637




Love it!


----------



## ilovenicebags

I am actually hoping that the website update will have a permanent petit h section where you can pick the color family of the product you want.


----------



## bakeacookie

ilovenicebags said:


> I am actually hoping that the website update will have a permanent petit h section where you can pick the color family of the product you want.




+1. Even if they only offer one item type at a time like on the UK site


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> I am actually hoping that the website update will have a permanent petit h section where you can pick the color family of the product you want.




I wish they would just tell us what it is


----------



## Darma

This is PM and MM I ordered.  I like the Color of the pen case, but have to return it.  I really wish the brooch is in a brigh color, too bad, the dark green doesn't sing to me.


----------



## Darma

Two turtles came along, which is nice


----------



## clydekiwi

Darma said:


> Two turtles came along, which is nice




I like the turtles. I wish i got one lol. I got shrimp. Cant wait for next month


----------



## clydekiwi

Darma said:


> This is PM and MM I ordered.  I like the Color of the pen case, but have to return it.  I really wish the brooch is in a brigh color, too bad, the dark green doesn't sing to me.




Its a pretty green


----------



## excalibur

We will be seeing some pen cases in the near future as I'm going to return mine.
Too small, not functional at all.


----------



## ilovenicebags

The pen cases are a little weird. They don't fit any realistic pen. See my post a few pages back where I got these bic pens and got them to fit with out the bic pen cap.


----------



## MYH

My only thought for the pen case is to use it for a skinny nail file?


----------



## Mindi B

Maybe it's really for a hoof pick?  It is Hermes, after all.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Maybe it's really for a hoof pick?  It is Hermes, after all.



A hoof pick is better than a toothpick!


----------



## MYH

Mindi B said:


> Maybe it's really for a hoof pick?  It is Hermes, after all.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> A hoof pick is better than a toothpick!


----------



## clydekiwi

MYH said:


> My only thought for the pen case is to use it for a skinny nail file?




Good idea


----------



## TokyoBound

Does anyone know what this month's Petite H item is going to be from the US site?  Or is it the pen cases that have been posted above?


----------



## sandbag

TokyoBound said:


> Does anyone know what this month's Petite H item is going to be from the US site?  Or is it the pen cases that have been posted above?


They will probably be all of the returns - see previous posts: the useless pen case, the women's weird, expensive scarf creation of unknown use, or the croc button/pin, which is cute if you like the color you get.


----------



## TokyoBound

Gah, so disappointing    I was so stoked to see petite h make a return.


----------



## sandbag

TokyoBound said:


> Gah, so disappointing    I was so stoked to see petite h make a return.


I'm guessing there might be new items in August, so don't give up hope!


----------



## lrishmany

Anyone have any pictures or ideas of what to do with the petite h croc brooch that came in the Pm package this month?  I am trying to decide if i should purchase it or not.


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> My PM box came after only one day!! Porosus crocodile brooch in a brownish green.  I can't ID the color though since there is no info on it haha




What a lucky boy!!! You got the most masculine petit h brooch I've seen in croc! It's a stunner - my guess is Vert Olive as well given the brown tones. It's an older color, but these pieces aren't necessarily made from recent skins. I hope you're happy with it!


----------



## Mindi B

I have to ask: is there any chance that the greenish-brown brooch is actually the late, great Vert Bronze?  Just wonderin'.


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> What a lucky boy!!! You got the most masculine petit h brooch I've seen in croc! It's a stunner - my guess is Vert Olive as well given the brown tones. It's an older color, but these pieces aren't necessarily made from recent skins. I hope you're happy with it!



Roy!  Haven't seen any new reveals from you in a while.  Welcome back! 
Thanks for the compliment!  Yes, I am VERY happy with it.  I've wanted a Petit h croc brooch for a while and I could not be more pleased with the color!  

Now if my operatic friend in Philly would just gift me his matching Vert Olive SaD I would be golden!!  HAHA Kidding Kidding!


----------



## SunSurfSand

sandbag said:


> They will probably be all of the returns - see previous posts: the useless pen case, the women's weird, expensive scarf creation of unknown use, or the croc button/pin, which is cute if you like the color you get.




Hahaha!!! Totally agree.


----------



## SoLaLa99

For those with the wide skeleton bag can you please share how and when you use it. I got one but am finding it difficult to use. It seems quite big and people keep bumping into the bag and also is difficult to place on your chair when you are seated say for lunch without the bag going over to the seat next door 

... First world problems


----------



## kevintheking

I use mine as a gym bag! Because mine is canvas and swift leather is is quite flexible in nature and works well to hold sneakers sweats and water bottles as well as a toiletry kit! The shape and porportions are quite chic . I have the large horizontal version.


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Got mine today, love it so much because it can be a dress, shawl or scarf , very useful


----------



## chica727

LittleHermesgir said:


> Got mine today, love it so much because it can be a dress, shawl or scarf , very useful



Is the petit H only available in certain countries? I can't seem to find it in Canada.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LittleHermesgir said:


> Got mine today, love it so much because it can be a dress, shawl or scarf , very useful


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## klynneann

All three sizes are available on the website again so I ordered the PM - I loved the croc brooches everyone was posting, so I'm very excited!  I'm seriously considered getting another...  It's all the same price points as earlier in the month, so I'm expecting it's all the same items (hoping).


----------



## LittleHermesgir

chica727 said:


> Is the petit H only available in certain countries? I can't seem to find it in Canada.


I think it's only in the State


----------



## LittleHermesgir

LOUKPEACH said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## LittleHermesgir

klynneann said:


> All three sizes are available on the website again so I ordered the PM - I loved the croc brooches everyone was posting, so I'm very excited!  I'm seriously considered getting another...  It's all the same price points as earlier in the month, so I'm expecting it's all the same items (hoping).


Saw that early this morning, now the pm is gone again !!!


----------



## NikitaH

klynneann said:


> All three sizes are available on the website again so I ordered the PM - I loved the croc brooches everyone was posting, so I'm very excited!  I'm seriously considered getting another...  It's all the same price points as earlier in the month, so I'm expecting it's all the same items (hoping).


Congrats for your order! Please share when you receive it. I'm curious to see if the first week petit H (pm/mm/gm) is still the same item if you order it at the last week of the each month if still available.  TIA


----------



## klynneann

NikitaH said:


> Congrats for your order! Please share when you receive it. I'm curious to see if the first week petit H (pm/mm/gm) is still the same item if you order it at the last week of the each month if still available.  TIA



I will!  I sure hope it's the same - I'm really hoping for the croc brooch!


----------



## NikitaH

klynneann said:


> I will!  I sure hope it's the same - I'm really hoping for the croc brooch!


+10000 Totally agreed with you! Gorgeous Croc brooch!!!


----------



## sandbag

LittleHermesgir said:


> Got mine today, love it so much because it can be a dress, shawl or scarf , very useful



Could you please explain or show how to wear this? I could not figure it out.
Thanks!


----------



## Bostonjetset

klynneann said:


> I will!  I sure hope it's the same - I'm really hoping for the croc brooch!



Oh I hope you get the croc brooch!!
I love it and considered ordering another but there are other things I need more HAHA


----------



## klynneann

Bostonjetset said:


> Oh I hope you get the croc brooch!!
> I love it and considered ordering another but there are other things I need more HAHA



It's on its way, whatever it is!  I got the confirmation today.  I'm hoping I get it Friday but it'll probably be Monday.


----------



## klynneann

Bostonjetset said:


> Oh I hope you get the croc brooch!!
> I love it and considered ordering another but there are other things I need more HAHA





klynneann said:


> It's on its way, whatever it is!  I got the confirmation today.  I'm hoping I get it Friday but it'll probably be Monday.



Boo - looks like it's not scheduled to arrive until next Wednesday!  That's what I get for taking advantage of the free ground shipping lol.


----------



## clydekiwi

Im excited for aug. i want a bag charm


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> Im excited for aug. i want a bag charm




Me too!


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> Boo - looks like it's not scheduled to arrive until next Wednesday!  That's what I get for taking advantage of the free ground shipping lol.


This happened to me too! Was being cheap by not paying for shipping and had to,wait forever!


----------



## Bostonjetset

MYH said:


> This happened to me too! Was being cheap by not paying for shipping and had to,wait forever!





klynneann said:


> Boo - looks like it's not scheduled to arrive until next Wednesday!  That's what I get for taking advantage of the free ground shipping lol.



It must depend on where you live.  Being in the Northeast, we usually  get our "ground" shipments in about 2 days anyway so it makes no sense  to pay.  

I hope you get a great brooch!  Please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## clydekiwi

Because its the wkend the new h items wont go up until 8/3  hermes has the strangest policies


----------



## kevintheking

clydekiwi said:


> Because its the wkend the new h items wont go up until 8/3  hermes has the strangest policies



Did they confirm that they will not go live today? I called and they said they couldn't confirm and to keep checking the web site


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> Because its the wkend the new h items wont go up until 8/3  hermes has the strangest policies







kevintheking said:


> Did they confirm that they will not go live today? I called and they said they couldn't confirm and to keep checking the web site




I also think maybe Monday. H.com still have the announcement  " enjoy free ground shipping from July 1-31"


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> Because its the wkend the new h items wont go up until 8/3  hermes has the strangest policies







kevintheking said:


> Did they confirm that they will not go live today? I called and they said they couldn't confirm and to keep checking the web site




I also think maybe Monday. H.com still have the announcement  "enjoy free ground shipping from July 1-31"


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> Because its the wkend the new h items wont go up until 8/3  hermes has the strangest policies







kevintheking said:


> Did they confirm that they will not go live today? I called and they said they couldn't confirm and to keep checking the web site




I also think maybe Monday. H.com still have the announcement  enjoy free ground shipping from July 1-31


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> Because its the wkend the new h items wont go up until 8/3  hermes has the strangest policies




I also think maybe Monday. H.com still have the announcement  "enjoy free ground shipping from July 1-31"


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> Did they confirm that they will not go live today? I called and they said they couldn't confirm and to keep checking the web site




Thats what 1-800 told me


----------



## Bostonjetset

hedgwin99 said:


> I also think maybe Monday. H.com still have the announcement  " enjoy free ground shipping from July 1-31"



Hopefully Monday they will extend the free shipping too!!  They are one of the only luxury brands that does not offer it on a regular basis.  

Any guesses as to what August's offerings will be?


----------



## hedgwin99

Bostonjetset said:


> Hopefully Monday they will extend the free shipping too!!  They are one of the only luxury brands that does not offer it on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses as to what August's offerings will be?




I wanna a bag charm!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> I wanna a bag charm!!!




Me 2!!!!!


----------



## hermes_obsessed

Is Petit H an online exclusive or can you buy in store as well?


----------



## Nuni12880

Hermes Uk website is offering beautiful petit h bracelets n crocodile , lizard and silk, I wonder why the USA website does not do that,,,, i would love to mix and match or stack )


----------



## clydekiwi

Nuni12880 said:


> Hermes Uk website is offering beautiful petit h bracelets n crocodile , lizard and silk, I wonder why the USA website does not do that,,,, i would love to mix and match or stack )




Price? And they show u what the items are?


----------



## Nuni12880

clydekiwi said:


> Price? And they show u what the items are?


yes they do, you go to thier website petit section, all items and prices are there


----------



## Nuni12880

Nuni12880 said:


> yes they do, you go to thier website petit section, all items and prices are there


350 for silk, 450 for crocodile, 415 for lizard.... in pounds


----------



## kevintheking

Nuni12880 said:


> Hermes Uk website is offering beautiful petit h bracelets n crocodile , lizard and silk, I wonder why the USA website does not do that,,,, i would love to mix and match or stack )



Junes suprises item was the croc bangle , it was a mid month addition and around 780 of I remember correctly. Perhaps they will return tmrw for august


----------



## Nuni12880

kevintheking said:


> Junes suprises item was the croc bangle , it was a mid month addition and around 780 of I remember correctly. Perhaps they will return tmrw for august


I hope so, its just that in the uk website we can choose the color family, while in the us website its 100% surprise


----------



## kevintheking

Nuni12880 said:


> I hope so, its just that in the uk website we can choose the color family, while in the us website its 100% surprise



Yes I wish the had the color family option again on the us site. Last year on the us site when the petit h collection was in California the web did offer the selection of color families


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Nuni12880 said:


> Hermes Uk website is offering beautiful petit h bracelets n crocodile , lizard and silk, I wonder why the USA website does not do that,,,, i would love to mix and match or stack )


They are all too cute


----------



## kevintheking

Early this morning the web changed the free shipping message to reflect to august 1-31!!! They took down the petit h section and converted it to suprise featuring two candels ...


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> Early this morning the web changed the free shipping message to reflect to august 1-31!!! They took down the petit h section and converted it to suprise featuring two candels ...




Hopefully later on today it will be up


----------



## bakeacookie

Yay free shipping till Aug 31!

the petit h link is there, but it leads to an error page. Sounds like they're working on it!


----------



## Blue Rain

I have to return a pretty sulphur pen cover after desperately trying to fit many of my pens in it. Like many of you discovered, it just looks pretty, but not functional. Last time I checked, I quit using wooden pencils when I was 8. An eye brow pencil would work, but Naah I'm not doing it.


----------



## bedhead

I decided to keep the pen cover after I discovered that it is the perfect size for a tool we use to change watch straps. It only fits one of my pens, but as a strap tool cover it works perfectly!


----------



## clydekiwi

The petit h is sold out and will not be awailable until the items are recieved from paris per 1-8oo hermes


----------



## kevintheking

Anyone see the petit h items come up today? I got a broken link all day long?


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> Anyone see the petit h items come up today? I got a broken link all day long?




I just called 1-800 and they said the items were sold out  i dont think they recieved any from paris. Bummed!!! My link didnt work all day either


----------



## kevintheking

clydekiwi said:


> I just called 1-800 and they said the items were sold out  i dont think they recieved any from paris. Bummed!!! My link didnt work all day either



Yes I called them twice and they said sold out but I was checking every 15 min I don't think they ever went up


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> Yes I called them twice and they said sold out but I was checking every 15 min I don't think they ever went up




Ya i know! But from what i understood i dont think they even got them in [emoji31]


----------



## smallfry

kevintheking said:


> Early this morning the web changed the free shipping message to reflect to august 1-31!!!



You know what's so funny?  I just went on a little while ago and saw that free shipping text in red on the top of the page and thought they were really being slow on removing that from the site!  I never noticed that it was for August   Thank you!!


----------



## SunSurfSand

petit h is online. pm 180. mm 260. gm 760. Ideas on what they are?!


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> Yes I called them twice and they said sold out but I was checking every 15 min I don't think they ever went up




The link is working now


----------



## clydekiwi

SunSurfSand said:


> petit h is online. pm 180. mm 260. gm 760. Ideas on what they are?!




I know!!! Which one would be a bag charm


----------



## clydekiwi

SunSurfSand said:


> petit h is online. pm 180. mm 260. gm 760. Ideas on what they are?!




I bet the gm is a bracelet


----------



## Redenkeew

Anyone can guess this month box base on the price? lol They are all said to be suited for women so I'm like confuse if I should buy one. I'm so bumped on missing out on the croc brooch in July :-/


----------



## clydekiwi

Redenkeew said:


> Anyone can guess this month box base on the price? lol They are all said to be suited for women so I'm like confuse if I should buy one. I'm so bumped on missing out on the croc brooch in July :-/




What do u think they are


----------



## kevintheking

The only one that may be a bag charm is the 260 but I don't think it is one as if I remember correctly the bag charms were marked as for men or women and all three sizes this month are marked for women! 

I bought all three just to see what they are and I live in ny so I should have by the end of the week! I look forward to sharing with everyone


----------



## hedgwin99

kevintheking said:


> The only one that may be a bag charm is the 260 but I don't think it is one as if I remember correctly the bag charms were marked as for men or women and all three sizes this month are marked for women!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought all three just to see what they are and I live in ny so I should have by the end of the week! I look forward to sharing with everyone




Yes!cant wait!
I had the same thoughts as well.. If it's bag charm for pm, it should be suitable for both men n women


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> The only one that may be a bag charm is the 260 but I don't think it is one as if I remember correctly the bag charms were marked as for men or women and all three sizes this month are marked for women!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought all three just to see what they are and I live in ny so I should have by the end of the week! I look forward to sharing with everyone




What do u think they are?! I bought the pm but am gonna get the mm also. When i called they told me the link wouldnt be fixed tonite. They are really aggravating me


----------



## clydekiwi

Redenkeew said:


> Anyone can guess this month box base on the price? lol They are all said to be suited for women so I'm like confuse if I should buy one. I'm so bumped on missing out on the croc brooch in July :-/




You can always return it


----------



## lrishmany

bakeacookie said:


> Yay free shipping till Aug 31!
> 
> the petit h link is there, but it leads to an error page. Sounds like they're working on it!




Petit h is back up and working!  I just ordered one of every size.  It says that it is more suitable for women this month


----------



## clydekiwi

lrishmany said:


> Petit h is back up and working!  I just ordered one of every size.  It says that it is more suitable for women this month




Do u have any ideas on what it may be


----------



## Bostonjetset

kevintheking said:


> The only one that may be a bag charm is the 260 but I don't think it is one as if I remember correctly the bag charms were marked as for men or women and all three sizes this month are marked for women!
> 
> I bought all three just to see what they are and I live in ny so I should have by the end of the week! I look forward to sharing with everyone



Can't wait to see!! I'll likely pass this month since my scarf wish list for fall/winter keeps growing!!  [unless it is something irresistible with with H is always a possibility haha].  You'll likely get it by Wednesday since you live in NY.  I'm in Boston and they usually take 1-2 days for the ground shipments.  

At least we all know [based on price] that it will not be another one of the strange silk/leather poncho things that no one can figure out what to do with!!  haha


----------



## ilovenicebags

I have a feeling all three may be some sort of jewelry item. I got the bag charm in May and that box said suitable for men and women.


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> I have a feeling all three may be some sort of jewelry item. I got the bag charm in May and that box said suitable for men and women.




But men can wear jewelry.


----------



## clydekiwi

The GM is sold out already


----------



## ilovenicebags

clydekiwi said:


> But men can wear jewelry.




Of course, but Hermes seems to associate certain items with gender. As an example the May gm box was the silk scarf shopping bag. That was listed as being suitable for women as well even though I would think that is a gender neutral item.


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> Of course, but Hermes seems to associate certain items with gender. As an example the May gm box was the silk scarf shopping bag. That was listed as being suitable for women as well even though I would think that is a gender neutral item.




I got a feeling its a jewelry item also. Was the charm a pm?


----------



## ilovenicebags

clydekiwi said:


> I got a feeling its a jewelry item also. Was the charm a pm?




Yes


----------



## Nuni12880

I Want a bag charm


----------



## mep123

Can't wait to see what folks receive.  If you check out some of the other Hermes sites in Japan there are silk brooches in various sizes/materials and on the UK and French sites, as was noted earlier, silk, croc, and lizard bangles -- perhaps any of those might be part of the mix of the August US offerings?  We'll see!

Love the brown croc brooch I received in July.  Would love a bracelet if either the $180 or $260 offerings this month turn out to be one.  Ordered a 16" scarf for myself for my b-day so won't go empty handed this month, regardless


----------



## Nuni12880

mep123 said:


> Can't wait to see what folks receive.  If you check out some of the other Hermes sites in Japan there are silk brooches in various sizes/materials and on the UK site, as was noted earlier, silk, croc, and lizard bangles -- perhaps any of those might be part of the mix of the August US offerings?  We'll see!
> 
> Love the brown croc brooch I received in July.  Would love a bracelet if either the $180 or $260 offerings this month turn out to be one.  Ordered a 16" scarf for myself for my b-day so won't go empty handed this month, regardless


you are totally right... I think they will be the silk brooches in 3 sizes


----------



## clydekiwi

Nuni12880 said:


> you are totally right... I think they will be the silk brooches in 3 sizes




I really dont want another brooch. Then wouldnt the choice be for men and women?


----------



## kevintheking

I don't think it's three croc brooches,  perhaps the pm is but the mm at 260 is prob a necklace perhaps the silk scrunchy accordion one,  and I think the GM 760 is the croc bangle... However in June the croc bangle was already offered at 780 so now I'm second guessing my self cause the price Dosent match up. 

Hopefully they send me shipping confirmation today and I will have by wed. evening


----------



## mep123

kevintheking said:


> I don't think it's three croc brooches,  perhaps the pm is but the mm at 260 is prob a necklace perhaps the silk scrunchy accordion one,  and I think the GM 760 is the croc bangle... However in June the croc bangle was already offered at 780 so now I'm second guessing my self cause the price Dosent match up.
> 
> Hopefully they send me shipping confirmation today and I will have by wed. evening



Indeed the offerings could be anything -- I'm guessing jewelry only because of the "best suited for women" descriptor of Hermes (not that jewelry is necessarily gender specific -- just their categorization) and the various pin/bracelet petit H offerings on the international Hermes websites at the moment.  Very much looking forward to seeing what you receive in all of the categories!  Half the fun is the mystery of it all...


----------



## bakeacookie

lrishmany said:


> Petit h is back up and working!  I just ordered one of every size.  It says that it is more suitable for women this month



Yay!

Ahh. I can't decide if this is the month I take a chance and get one. 
If it's the silk jewelry, I'd like that as I have some from the SCP visit that I could mix and match with. If it's even the silk buttons shown on the Japan site, I'd like that (not a fan of croc). 

I can't decide!


----------



## bakeacookie

> Petit h - USA H.com surprises:
> 
> May - PM dog charm, MM leather (2 color, reversible) pendant medium size, GM silk bag
> 
> June - PM luggage tag , MM 3 fabric pouches, GM scarf with leather hole
> 
> June mid month croc offering- PM bangle bracelet, MM croc two cuffs
> 
> July - PM croc brooch, MM pen holder, GM silk&leather women's top?
> 
> August- PM ??, MM ??, GM ??



Figured we'd keep this updated for petit h reference


----------



## kevintheking

bakeacookie said:


> Figured we'd keep this updated for petit h reference


Yes great idea should be able to fill in august shortly! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## bakeacookie

kevintheking said:


> Yes great idea should be able to fill in august shortly! Thanks for the reminder



I hope someone reveals soon. I'm trying to decide if I want to buy this month's or wait till next month and count it as a birthday surprise. Haha


----------



## clydekiwi

I have not recieved the email  but when i go 2 my account and look at my orders on hermes it says it is currently being shipped. I did 2day express. Im in ny. Cant wait!


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> I hope someone reveals soon. I'm trying to decide if I want to buy this month's or wait till next month and count it as a birthday surprise. Haha




Buy this month if u dont like it return it and then buy next months.


----------



## bakeacookie

clydekiwi said:


> Buy this month if u dont like it return it and then buy next months.



Haha! Believe me, I'm tempted to do that.


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> Haha! Believe me, I'm tempted to do that.




Lol yes, because if you miss out on something you really liked your gonna be wishing u got it!


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> I don't think it's three croc brooches,  perhaps the pm is but the mm at 260 is prob a necklace perhaps the silk scrunchy accordion one,  and I think the GM 760 is the croc bangle... However in June the croc bangle was already offered at 780 so now I'm second guessing my self cause the price Dosent match up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they send me shipping confirmation today and I will have by wed. evening




Last month croc brooch was 135$ and if these are the silk brooch would they be priced higher like they are?


----------



## bedhead

Got my shipping confirmation just now! Hopefully I'll get it soon - the ground shipping is usually pretty quick for me.


----------



## lrishmany

bakeacookie said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh. I can't decide if this is the month I take a chance and get one.
> 
> If it's the silk jewelry, I'd like that as I have some from the SCP visit that I could mix and match with. If it's even the silk buttons shown on the Japan site, I'd like that (not a fan of croc).
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide!




As soon as mine arrives, I will let you know what they are.  That way you can decide to order or not.  [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

lrishmany said:


> As soon as mine arrives, I will let you know what they are.  That way you can decide to order or not.  [emoji4]



You're awesome!


----------



## Nuni12880

lrishmany said:


> As soon as mine arrives, I will let you know what they are.  That way you can decide to order or not.  [emoji4]


thank you a lot, thats so sweet of you...coz all i want is the cute bag charm


----------



## clydekiwi

lrishmany said:


> As soon as mine arrives, I will let you know what they are.  That way you can decide to order or not.  [emoji4]




Will u get yours 2mrrw


----------



## kevintheking

No the 180 may be a croc brooch that's larger! I have quite a few sizes in the croc broach from that various traveling shows . I honestly think the 180 is the silk bracelet 

I really want the set of three croc mini mirrors... Did anyone on here see in person or purchase? I see on the cites paperwork they sent with the croc brooch it lists three sets of the mini croc mirrors as being exported! I hope they become available I really want them for my desk and room!


----------



## chenchen_chikis

I'm venturing away from LV for just a bit.  I ordered both PM and MM in the morning and I just got the shipping email confirmation awhile ago. I got the croc brooch last month.  I am interested to see what its gonna be!


----------



## pinktailcat

chenchen_chikis said:


> I'm venturing away from LV for just a bit.  I ordered both PM and MM in the morning and I just got the shipping email confirmation awhile ago. I got the croc brooch last month.  I am interested to see what its gonna be!



I am absolutely new to H, but I have been curiously reading everyone's post!

I happened to check Japan Hermes, and for that site, petit H is silk broach at least for now. I have never checked this, so I honestly don't know what were offered there in the past.

The customer can choose from the size, MM or GM, and preferable color ranges such as blue/green/tarquoize, pink red fusha, and yellow/orange.

The exact print/look would be chosen by H.

Price is MM for Y15120 (=$121.50) and GM for Y18900 (=$151.99)

U.S. Petit H seems to be more mysterious and I am looking forward to seeing everyone's reveal


----------



## Keren16

clydekiwi said:


> Lol yes, because if you miss out on something you really liked your gonna be wishing u got it!




I agree with you clydekiwi!
bakeacookie, I am tempted also.  Curious what the "surprise" is


----------



## clydekiwi

Keren16 said:


> I agree with you clydekiwi!
> bakeacookie, I am tempted also.  Curious what the "surprise" is




Hopefully we will find out soon. I wont get mine till thurs. maybe someone will get theres 2mrrw. I only want a bag charm [emoji13]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pinktailcat said:


> I am absolutely new to H, but I have been curiously reading everyone's post!
> 
> I happened to check Japan Hermes, and for that site, petit H is silk broach at least for now. I have never checked this, so I honestly don't know what were offered there in the past.
> 
> The customer can choose from the size, MM or GM, and preferable color ranges such as blue/green/tarquoize, pink red fusha, and yellow/orange.
> 
> The exact print/look would be chosen by H.
> 
> Price is MM for Y15120 (=$121.50) and GM for Y18900 (=$151.99)
> 
> U.S. Petit H seems to be more mysterious and I am looking forward to seeing everyone's reveal


So adorable


----------



## lrishmany

clydekiwi said:


> Hopefully we will find out soon. I wont get mine till thurs. maybe someone will get theres 2mrrw. I only want a bag charm [emoji13]




Just checked, and I am not scheduled to get mine until Monday.  Boo


----------



## Blue Rain

Another lesson learned for me the other day. I called it Petit "ech", but my SA pronounced it Petit "aach". Well....I'm not in Kansas anymore!


----------



## bakeacookie

Blue Rain said:


> Another lesson learned for me the other day. I called it Petit "ech", but my SA pronounced it Petit "aach". Well....I'm not in Kansas anymore!



That confused me when they were teaching us about the petit h process. 

Took me awhile to realize that he was saying "h" 

Haha. Live and learn, I learned so much of their crafting process/ideas that it was amazing, wish I had the money to buy every item he highlighted to me.


----------



## LoveXIII

Can't wait to see this months surprise, please post. Thanks!


----------



## clydekiwi

Is anyone scheduled to get theirs today? If so, please post


----------



## kevintheking

I received mine at home today when I get home from work at 7pm est I can post all three! I see my family signed for the packages!!


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> I received mine at home today when I get home from work at 7pm est I can post all three! I see my family signed for the packages!!




[emoji122][emoji122][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2] i cant wait. Thank you


----------



## bakeacookie

Looks like only the PM box is left.


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> Looks like only the PM box is left.




Did u order yet


----------



## bakeacookie

clydekiwi said:


> Did u order yet




No, I held off because I only get to buy one month of petit h. 


ETA: looks like I'll wait till next month's surprise.


----------



## cjcazana

I ordered the PM and MM and received them today.  Here they are.  A silk bracelet and I'm not really sure what the other thing is.


----------



## lastpurse

Looks like a leather bracelet?


----------



## bakeacookie

cjcazana said:


> I ordered the PM and MM and received them today.  Here they are.  A silk bracelet and I'm not really sure what the other thing is.



The other thing is a bracelet as well! I was shown during the petit h stop. 

It shows movement. So when you bend your wrist, it folds and pops out in a way and reveals the other color. You can also thread a twilly through it to add to the bracelet. 

I think it's been used as a scarf ring too, on this thread.

ETA: Is the silk bracelet the bracelet only, or one long enough to be a necklace/double wrap bracelet?


----------



## cjcazana

bakeacookie said:


> The other thing is a bracelet as well! I was shown during the petit h stop.
> 
> It shows movement. So when you bend your wrist, it folds and pops out in a way and reveals the other color. You can also thread a twilly through it to add to the bracelet.
> 
> I think it's been used as a scarf ring too, on this thread.
> 
> ETA: Is the silk bracelet the bracelet only, or one long enough to be a necklace/double wrap bracelet?


The silk bracelet fits as a double wrap.  It's cute.  

I'm not so sure I'll keep the leather bracelet.  It's not big enough to go around my less than six inch wrist...


----------



## BirkinLover77

cjcazana said:


> I ordered the PM and MM and received them today.  Here they are.  A silk bracelet and I'm not really sure what the other thing is.


Nice! Which one is the PM verses the MM..I order the PM so it looks like a suprise to ME! Lol


----------



## bakeacookie

cjcazana said:


> The silk bracelet fits as a double wrap.  It's cute.
> 
> I'm not so sure I'll keep the leather bracelet.  It's not big enough to go around my less than six inch wrist...



Ooh, I am tempted to get the PM box. I have two of these and I love them! Though, I only want a certain colorway, so I would have to hope I get colors I can work with.


----------



## clydekiwi

cjcazana said:


> I ordered the PM and MM and received them today.  Here they are.  A silk bracelet and I'm not really sure what the other thing is.




Pretty. Will the silk bracelet fit a small wrist?


----------



## klynneann

cjcazana said:


> The silk bracelet fits as a double wrap.  It's cute.
> 
> I'm not so sure I'll keep the leather bracelet.  It's not big enough to go around my less than six inch wrist...



Oh, wow, it's that small?!  Hm, might be good for a scarf ring then...or you can wrap it around bag handles, to keep them together.  Or your luggage handle for easy identification?  Just tossing out ideas...


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> Ooh, I am tempted to get the PM box. I have two of these and I love them! Though, I only want a certain colorway, so I would have to hope I get colors I can work with.




Will the silk fit a small wrist or is it loose


----------



## bakeacookie

clydekiwi said:


> Will the silk fit a small wrist or is it loose



I wear a GM bracelet, so i can wear the double wrap easily. It still moves around enough too. 
So I don't know if it'll be too loose for those who wear PM size bracelets.


----------



## clydekiwi

cjcazana said:


> I ordered the PM and MM and received them today.  Here they are.  A silk bracelet and I'm not really sure what the other thing is.




What little leather critter was on box lol


----------



## clydekiwi

cjcazana said:


> I ordered the PM and MM and received them today.  Here they are.  A silk bracelet and I'm not really sure what the other thing is.




Can u model the silk bracelet please. Is it loose on your wrist?


----------



## cjcazana

Bag handles are a great idea!!


----------



## klynneann

Hi all!  As promised, here's my PM purchase from last month (July).  It is indeed a croc brooch, as I was hoping, and in a great color!  I really do wish I had ordered a second one when I had the chance. It's so soft, I can't stop petting it!  My first croc item ever.  But bummer - I didn't receive one of those little leather creatures.    Is it worth calling about?  I would have liked one... And come to think of it, the CITES paperwork is just crappy copies - is that normal?  I'm a little disappointed - kind of seems like the package was just thrown together.  Ah well, I do love the brooch.


----------



## clydekiwi

klynneann said:


> Hi all!  As promised, here's my PM purchase from last month (July).  It is indeed a croc brooch, as I was hoping, and in a great color!  I really do wish I had ordered a second one when I had the chance. It's so soft, I can't stop petting it!  My first croc item ever.  But bummer - I didn't receive one of those little leather creatures.    Is it worth calling about?  I would have liked one... And come to think of it, the CITES paperwork is just crappy copies - is that normal?  I'm a little disappointed - kind of seems like the package was just thrown together.  Ah well, I do love the brooch.




Yes, call and get the critter lol


----------



## cjcazana

Pics of the silk bracelet double wrapped.  It's way too big for me to fit as a single. 

And a pic of the boxes before I opened them.


----------



## clydekiwi

cjcazana said:


> Pics of the silk bracelet double wrapped.  It's way too big for me to fit as a single.
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic of the boxes before I opened them.




Thank you. I hope i get a seahorse. The double wrap dont look to loose


----------



## cjcazana

clydekiwi said:


> Thank you. I hope i get a seahorse. The double wrap dont look to loose



I think it's comfortable, but definitely not loose.


----------



## klynneann

cjcazana said:


> Pics of the silk bracelet double wrapped.  It's way too big for me to fit as a single.
> 
> And a pic of the boxes before I opened them.



It looks good doubled - and I like the print/colors.


----------



## klynneann

clydekiwi said:


> Yes, call and get the critter lol



sigh - I'm almost embarrassed.  Sorry for being whiny today lol!


----------



## mep123

I bought the leather bracelet last year during the Petit H sale on the website (in ~June 2014: when you could see the items and select color families, price was $260 then).  I have a small wrist (but am not a small person!).  It fits a bit snug -- because it is essentially a large cuff.  I love mine (which is tan/orange combo).

This was the picture from the website then...


----------



## clydekiwi

klynneann said:


> sigh - I'm almost embarrassed.  Sorry for being whiny today lol!




Nooo u werent whinny. Dont feel that way. I feel like im annoying everyone. Were all just excited. Thats ok. Its fun


----------



## clydekiwi

klynneann said:


> sigh - I'm almost embarrassed.  Sorry for being whiny today lol!




I hope my message didnt sound abrasive. I was saying it in a happy way [emoji4] i like those little creatures. U paid for it u should get it


----------



## Bostonjetset

cjcazana said:


> I ordered the PM and MM and received them today.  Here they are.  A silk bracelet and I'm not really sure what the other thing is.



These are lovely.  The mystery as to why it was labeled as suitable for women is now solved though as these items are too small for most mens' wrists.  I loved that cuff when I saw it last year but it would never fit my 8" wrist!  



klynneann said:


> Hi all!  As promised, here's my PM purchase from last month (July).  It is indeed a croc brooch, as I was hoping, and in a great color!  I really do wish I had ordered a second one when I had the chance. It's so soft, I can't stop petting it!  My first croc item ever.  But bummer - I didn't receive one of those little leather creatures.    Is it worth calling about?  I would have liked one... And come to think of it, the CITES paperwork is just crappy copies - is that normal?  I'm a little disappointed - kind of seems like the package was just thrown together.  Ah well, I do love the brooch.



Klynneann we are sorta twins!!  I have the croc brooch in [I believe] the same Vert Olive color but my scales are smaller    I'm so glad you got one you like!  My CITES paperwork was also the crappy copies and several items were listed rather than just my single brooch.  It is my first exotic leather from H and so I'm not sure if it is normal but I assumed it was for SLGs and jewelry?  Maybe a croc Kelly would get her own individual CITES but who knows?  haha


----------



## klynneann

clydekiwi said:


> Nooo u werent whinny. Dont feel that way. I feel like im annoying everyone. Were all just excited. Thats ok. Its fun



haha - and I didn't think you were annoying anyone!  It is fun and exciting!


----------



## klynneann

clydekiwi said:


> I hope my message didnt sound abrasive. I was saying it in a happy way [emoji4] i like those little creatures. U paid for it u should get it



Not at all!  They _are_ so cute!


----------



## BirkinLover77

cjcazana said:


> Pics of the silk bracelet double wrapped.  It's way too big for me to fit as a single.
> 
> And a pic of the boxes before I opened them.


Nice! Love the colors on you and the fit looks perfect! Is this the PM or MM box?


----------



## klynneann

Bostonjetset said:


> These are lovely.  The mystery as to why it was labeled as suitable for women is now solved though as these items are too small for most mens' wrists.  I loved that cuff when I saw it last year but it would never fit my 8" wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> Klynneann we are sorta twins!!  I have the croc brooch in [I believe] the same Vert Olive color but my scales are smaller    I'm so glad you got one you like!  My CITES paperwork was also the crappy copies and several items were listed rather than just my single brooch.  It is my first exotic leather from H and so I'm not sure if it is normal but I assumed it was for SLGs and jewelry?  Maybe a croc Kelly would get her own individual CITES but who knows?  haha



I thought I was twins with someone!  Color is close enough.    It makes me feel better to know that's what the CITES documents are supposed to look like; or at least that someone else's looks that way too.    When you've never had something before, you don't know if what you've got is correct.


----------



## BirkinLover77

mep123 said:


> I bought the leather bracelet last year during the Petit H sale on the website (in ~June 2014: when you could see the items and select color families, price was $260 then).  I have a small wrist (but am not a small person!).  It fits a bit snug -- because it is essentially a large cuff.  I love mine (which is tan/orange combo).
> 
> This was the picture from the website then...


Oh..that's how the bracelet just look! Nice


----------



## MOMOGIRL

cjcazana said:


> Pics of the silk bracelet double wrapped.  It's way too big for me to fit as a single.
> 
> And a pic of the boxes before I opened them.




Thanks for sharing!! It looks very pretty on you! I just placed an order for a PM. (yes, just like an hour ago!) Now I can't wait to receive it! Wish me luck!


----------



## purin313

I have a small wrist too.  If I can double wrap it certainly I would want to get one


----------



## mep123

BirkinLover77 said:


> Oh..that's how the bracelet just look! Nice


Here is a picture of me wearing it (sorry not a great picture but you get the idea)...


----------



## kevintheking

This is the GM I don't even know what it is? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
the strap dose not even match the d rings to close this? It is some sort of robe?...


----------



## kevintheking

the details. It's a really nice color scheme but any ideas how to wear?


----------



## klynneann

Maybe the strap is meant to go through the D-rings and be asymmetrical-ish?


----------



## kevintheking

wearing it?


----------



## klynneann

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3089506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing it?



You look a little bit like a Jedi.  :giggles:


----------



## clydekiwi

I cant wait 2 get mine 2mrrw


----------



## Bostonjetset

kevintheking said:


> This is the GM I don't even know what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the strap dose not even match the d rings to close this? It is some sort of robe?...



Oh god, ANOTHER strange GM item?  What are they up to with these crazy creations!?!?!
The color scheme IS indeed lovely but it does not seem very wearable.  It could have been made into a cape or something if the strap and ring were placed differently.  What do you plan to do with it?


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3089506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing it?




Is it comfy. Material? It looks good on u


----------



## clydekiwi

mep123 said:


> Here is a picture of me wearing it (sorry not a great picture but you get the idea)...




It looks nice on you!


----------



## clydekiwi

mep123 said:


> Here is a picture of me wearing it (sorry not a great picture but you get the idea)...




I love the color


----------



## hedgwin99

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3089506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing it?




Please return... Please don't take this the wrong way... It looks like a bag you just put over your body to cover yourself... Not good looking at all


----------



## lrishmany

Oh no!  I think I will have to return the GM when it comes


----------



## cjcazana

klynneann said:


> It looks good doubled - and I like the print/colors.



Thanks!  I really like it too!


----------



## cjcazana

BirkinLover77 said:


> Nice! Love the colors on you and the fit looks perfect! Is this the PM or MM box?



I think the silk is the PM and the leather is the MM, but I'm not really sure...


----------



## cjcazana

MOMOGIRL said:


> Thanks for sharing!! It looks very pretty on you! I just placed an order for a PM. (yes, just like an hour ago!) Now I can't wait to receive it! Wish me luck!



Thanks!  I hope you like yours as much as I do!  Good Luck!


----------



## cjcazana

mep123 said:


> Here is a picture of me wearing it (sorry not a great picture but you get the idea)...



It looks great on you.  I couldn't get it to sit right on my wrist.


----------



## bakeacookie

> *Petit h - USA H.com surprises:*
> 
> May - PM dog charm, MM leather (2 color, reversible) pendant medium size, GM silk bag
> 
> June - PM luggage tag , MM 3 fabric pouches, GM scarf with leather hole
> 
> June mid month croc offering- PM bangle bracelet, MM croc two cuffs
> 
> July - PM croc brooch, MM pen holder, GM silk&leather women's top?
> 
> August- PM silk double wrap bracelet/ necklace, MM leather cuff, GM cape/robe?



Updated the list with the latest reveals!


----------



## bakeacookie

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3089501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the details. It's a really nice color scheme but any ideas how to wear?



They need to insert some instructions or at least a photograph of how this item needs to be worn!


----------



## klynneann

bakeacookie said:


> They need to insert some instructions or at least a photograph of how this item needs to be worn!



lol - truly!


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> They need to insert some instructions or at least a photograph of how this item needs to be worn!




They do! Haha


----------



## bakeacookie

klynneann said:


> lol - truly!



I tried googling but came up short. Lol. Man. The GM box is truly random!


----------



## clydekiwi

I cant wait for mine 2mrrw


----------



## kevintheking

Bostonjetset said:


> Oh god, ANOTHER strange GM item?  What are they up to with these crazy creations!?!?!
> The color scheme IS indeed lovely but it does not seem very wearable.  It could have been made into a cape or something if the strap and ring were placed differently.  What do you plan to do with it?



I plan to return it asap lol:confused1


----------



## ilovenicebags

The PM box is actually a necklace but can be worn as a double tour bracelet.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Here is mine. I am returning the leather bracelet and weird gm cape.


----------



## ilovenicebags

The gm boxes have been disappointments for me. I guess next month I will stick with buying the smaller items since I have been liking those selections. I ordered another pm box today because I really like the silk necklaces.


----------



## ilovenicebags

kevintheking said:


> View attachment 3089506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing it?




Maybe it is a bath robe? Or a poncho?


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> The PM box is actually a necklace but can be worn as a double tour bracelet.




You dont like the leather bracelet? I do like the silk necklace. I hope its not a choker


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is mine. I am returning the leather bracelet and weird gm cape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089596




Those colors are pretty


----------



## smallfry

klynneann said:


> You look a little bit like a Jedi.  :giggles:



OMG, that was hilarious!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is mine. I am returning the leather bracelet and weird gm cape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089596


Very cute


----------



## kevintheking

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is mine. I am returning the leather bracelet and weird gm cape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089596


What color was your cape?


----------



## ilovenicebags

kevintheking said:


> What color was your cape?




It was a beach towel. It was multi color


----------



## Bostonjetset

ilovenicebags said:


> It was a beach towel. It was multi color




Petit h and the Amazing Technicolor GM Surprise?


----------



## clydekiwi

I bet all the GM get returned


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Will be getting all 3 boxes on Friday!  So far, I'm REALLY liking the PM box this month


----------



## bakeacookie

ilovenicebags said:


> It was a beach towel. It was multi color




That's a beach towel?!


----------



## klynneann

ilovenicebags said:


> It was a beach towel. It was multi color





Bostonjetset said:


> Petit h and the Amazing Technicolor GM Surprise?



You have to show us!  Is it all packed up to go back already??


----------



## lrishmany

klynneann said:


> You have to show us!  Is it all packed up to go back already??




I am very interested to see it too!


----------



## sandbag

bakeacookie said:


> They need to insert some instructions or at least a photograph of how this item needs to be worn!



That's how I felt about last month's GM thing. I even took it to my local H store and no one had a clue. We must not be creative enough!


----------



## mep123

For a large cuff it is actually quite comfortable -- I don't notice that I am wearing it which is rare for me as I tend to fuss with bracelets and constantly take them off when I am at the computer (most of the day for work).  I love that it is reversible -- from the Hermes orange to a soft tan.   Probably not a bracelet that will appeal to everyone, but it is striking on the wrist for those whom it fits!


----------



## Nuni12880

thank you all for posting i love the leather bracelet, i think two of then in the same color would look great one in each hand.... the silk necklace in cute too... the punch robe not my style...needs some1 that can wear it in a good way


----------



## BirkinLover77

cjcazana said:


> I think the silk is the PM and the leather is the MM, but I'm not really sure...


Thank you for the response..I order the PM awaiting delivery


----------



## bedhead

I got my order last night and I love the leather bracelet! Mine is a really pretty blue that goes well with my usual wardrobe palette. I'm on the fence about the silk necklace/bracelet but my husband tried it on himself as a double tour bracelet as a joke and actually liked it! Hahaha. I'll probably keep it just to see if he'll actually wear it.


----------



## ilovenicebags

I tried to order another pm box and my order got canceled even though they're still available on the website. It appears if you try and order more than one a message shows up that there's a limit of one per person.


----------



## klynneann

ilovenicebags said:


> I tried to order another pm box and my order got canceled even though they're still available on the website. It appears if you try and order more than one a message shows up that there's a limit of one per person.



Well, that makes me feel a little better b/c I'm still wishing I had gotten another croc brooch.  It's only fair, I guess.


----------



## Bostonjetset

ilovenicebags said:


> I tried to order another pm box and my order got canceled even though they're still available on the website. It appears if you try and order more than one a message shows up that there's a limit of one per person.





klynneann said:


> Well, that makes me feel a little better b/c I'm still wishing I had gotten another croc brooch.  It's only fair, I guess.



Klynneann, sorry this this crushes your hopes of stocking up on the weird GM cape thingy.  I know you wanted to order at least 8 or 9 of them!


----------



## klynneann

Bostonjetset said:


> Klynneann, sorry this this crushes your hopes of stocking up on the weird GM cape thingy.  I know you wanted to order at least 8 or 9 of them!



Sigh - guess I'll have to find another Halloween outfit.    I don't think there's any way I would ever take a chance on a GM without seeing what it was first.  They're all so out there!


----------



## bakeacookie

ilovenicebags said:


> I tried to order another pm box and my order got canceled even though they're still available on the website. It appears if you try and order more than one a message shows up that there's a limit of one per person.



That's fair! I like that.

Though, it's a cute look to wear two or more of them strung together! I have two and I wear them wrapped together for a big double wrap bracelet, or string together for a longer necklace.


----------



## clydekiwi

I got mine. I will return the leather bracelet. I have a question on the silk necklace. Which way is it to be worn? Toggle closure in front or back? If in back then the front shows the brown hermes tag and the made in tag. Or do i remove the made in tag  suggestions. Thanks 
	

		
			
		

		
	









And does it fit like this on your necks


----------



## BirkinLover77

clydekiwi said:


> I got mine. I will return the leather bracelet. I have a question on the silk necklace. Which way is it to be worn? Toggle closure in front or back? If in back then the front shows the brown hermes tag and the made in tag. Or do i remove the made in tag  suggestions. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090482
> 
> View attachment 3090483
> 
> View attachment 3090484
> View attachment 3090486
> 
> 
> And does it fit like this on your necks


Great items! Why return the bracelet it's a beautiful color! Now for the necklace maybe someone can chime in since I'm in the same position have no clue how it's supposed to be worn By the way did it came with instructions?


----------



## bakeacookie

When I was shown the item, toggle was in front (necklace), toggle up top (bracelet). Could go either way bracelet style though.

But toggle in the back when wearing as a necklace is annoying because my hair got caught up in it.


----------



## klynneann

clydekiwi said:


> I got mine. I will return the leather bracelet. I have a question on the silk necklace. Which way is it to be worn? Toggle closure in front or back? If in back then the front shows the brown hermes tag and the made in tag. Or do i remove the made in tag  suggestions. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090482
> 
> View attachment 3090483
> 
> View attachment 3090484
> View attachment 3090486
> 
> 
> And does it fit like this on your necks



I think it looks nice with the toggle in the front.


----------



## clydekiwi

BirkinLover77 said:


> Great items! Why return the bracelet it's a beautiful color! Now for the necklace maybe someone can chime in since I'm in the same position have no clue how it's supposed to be worn By the way did it came with instructions?




Lol nope didnt come with instructions. Haha


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> When I was shown the item, toggle was in front (necklace), toggle up top (bracelet). Could go either way bracelet style though.
> 
> But toggle in the back when wearing as a necklace is annoying because my hair got caught up in it.




Thanks. Who showed u


----------



## bakeacookie

clydekiwi said:


> Thanks. Who showed u



It was this Japanese artisan at the petit h event.  He was super nice and he's the person I'm referring to who showed me all the petit h stuff and how they came up with it. 


I wish I had bought more when they were at SCP.


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> It was this Japanese artisan at the petit h event.  He was super nice and he's the person I'm referring to who showed me all the petit h stuff and how they came up with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had bought more when they were at SCP.




Do u leave the made in tag and brown hermes tag on?


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> It was this Japanese artisan at the petit h event.  He was super nice and he's the person I'm referring to who showed me all the petit h stuff and how they came up with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had bought more when they were at SCP.




Did u order the pm


----------



## bakeacookie

clydekiwi said:


> Did u order the pm



I didn't. I had chosen my necklace/bracelet so I can wear them together, I'm afraid to get a color that won't go with my "set."


----------



## kevintheking

Mm is back up if someone is intrested


----------



## DesigningStyle

bakeacookie, Fashionphile has one listed now and they show it worn with the toggle in front like you mentioned.  http://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-silk-collier-en-soie-petit-h-necklace-91853


----------



## clydekiwi

BirkinLover77 said:


> Great items! Why return the bracelet it's a beautiful color! Now for the necklace maybe someone can chime in since I'm in the same position have no clue how it's supposed to be worn By the way did it came with instructions?







bakeacookie said:


> It was this Japanese artisan at the petit h event.  He was super nice and he's the person I'm referring to who showed me all the petit h stuff and how they came up with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had bought more when they were at SCP.







DesigningStyle said:


> bakeacookie, Fashionphile has one listed now and they show it worn with the toggle in front like you mentioned.  http://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-silk-collier-en-soie-petit-h-necklace-91853







klynneann said:


> I think it looks nice with the toggle in the front.







bakeacookie said:


> When I was shown the item, toggle was in front (necklace), toggle up top (bracelet). Could go either way bracelet style though.
> 
> But toggle in the back when wearing as a necklace is annoying because my hair got caught up in it.




Thanks!!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

klynneann said:


> Hi all!  As promised, here's my PM purchase from last month (July).  It is indeed a croc brooch, as I was hoping, and in a great color!



I love this. I need to start paying more attention to Petit H!


----------



## CoastalCouture

clydekiwi said:


> I got mine. I will return the leather bracelet. I


I think your leather bracelet is a beautiful color. I would keep it.


----------



## klynneann

CoastalCouture said:


> I love this. I need to start paying more attention to Petit H!



Thank you!  Petit H is fun, but generally I don't like surprises lol.  So I try to wait until others have ordered and revealed before taking the plunge myself.  Thank goodness for tPFers!!


----------



## lrishmany

I am slow to post, but this is my pm croc brooch from last month.  I am still waiting on this months order


----------



## klynneann

lrishmany said:


> I am slow to post, but this is my pm croc brooch from last month.  I am still waiting on this months order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091221



Ooo, this is a pretty one!


----------



## lrishmany

klynneann said:


> Ooo, this is a pretty one!




Thanks. I like the color, but I am not sure how to wear it.  I wish there were some modeling pics of people wearing their broaches


----------



## clydekiwi

lrishmany said:


> Thanks. I like the color, but I am not sure how to wear it.  I wish there were some modeling pics of people wearing their broaches




Me too. I figured it can be put on a scarf, hat,coat. I also may use it for those low cut shirts that i wish had one more button  i can use that as a button


----------



## lrishmany

clydekiwi said:


> Me too. I figured it can be put on a scarf, hat,coat. I also may use it for those low cut shirts that i wish had one more button  i can use that as a button




Those are all good ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Bostonjetset

lrishmany said:


> Thanks. I like the color, but I am not sure how to wear it.  I wish there were some modeling pics of people wearing their broaches



Your wish is my command my dear. I had posted this on the scarf thread last month but forgot to post on here as well. Silly me!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Bostonjetset said:


> Your wish is my command my dear. I had posted this on the scarf thread last month but forgot to post on here as well. Silly me!


So cool!


----------



## klynneann

lrishmany said:


> Thanks. I like the color, but I am not sure how to wear it.  I wish there were some modeling pics of people wearing their broaches



This is one way I plan to wear it once it gets colder...


----------



## lrishmany

Bostonjetset said:


> Your wish is my command my dear. I had posted this on the scarf thread last month but forgot to post on here as well. Silly me!




It looks lovely on you!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lrishmany

klynneann said:


> This is one way I plan to wear it once it gets colder...




That is a great idea!  It made me think about doing the same and threading a twilly in it? Maybe something like this?


----------



## klynneann

lrishmany said:


> That is a great idea!  It made me think about doing the same and threading a twilly in it? Maybe something like this?



ooooo!!!  Love, love, love this!  I love the color of your pin and the Rose de Compas twillies are my favorite!!


----------



## klynneann

Bostonjetset said:


> Your wish is my command my dear. I had posted this on the scarf thread last month but forgot to post on here as well. Silly me!



Looks great!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

lrishmany said:


> That is a great idea!  It made me think about doing the same and threading a twilly in it? Maybe something like this?



Thanks!  Of course it shows upside down on the comp.  Bloody iphone!  HAHA



lrishmany said:


> It looks lovely on you!!! Thank you for sharing!



What a great idea!  So creative.  



klynneann said:


> Looks great!!



Thanks Klynneann!  I love yours with the plum coat!  Very chic!


----------



## klynneann

Bostonjetset said:


> Thanks!  Of course it shows upside down on the comp.  Bloody iphone!  HAHA
> 
> What a great idea!  So creative.
> 
> 
> Thanks Klynneann!  I love yours with the plum coat!  Very chic!



Thank you!  I love color in general, but these especially are right up my alley.


----------



## BirkinLover77

lrishmany said:


> That is a great idea!  It made me think about doing the same and threading a twilly in it? Maybe something like this?


This looks so great well done


----------



## Nuni12880

lrishmany said:


> That is a great idea!  It made me think about doing the same and threading a twilly in it? Maybe something like this?


wow i love it


----------



## kevintheking

How chic


----------



## lrishmany

Thanks! Nuni and Birkinlover [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bedhead

I've purchased three petit H items so far. Each time, my little animal on the box has been a turtle - two pink and one a pretty shade of blue. I wanted to display them somewhere, so I played around a little today and this is the result. I strung them onto the ribbon and then tied them around one of my jewelry storage boxes. Now my necklaces have some little turtle friends!


----------



## hedgwin99

bedhead said:


> I've purchased three petit H items so far. Each time, my little animal on the box has been a turtle - two pink and one a pretty shade of blue. I wanted to display them somewhere, so I played around a little today and this is the result. I strung them onto the ribbon and then tied them around one of my jewelry storage boxes. Now my necklaces have some little turtle friends!




Cute!!!![emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bedhead said:


> I've purchased three petit H items so far. Each time, my little animal on the box has been a turtle - two pink and one a pretty shade of blue. I wanted to display them somewhere, so I played around a little today and this is the result. I strung them onto the ribbon and then tied them around one of my jewelry storage boxes. Now my necklaces have some little turtle friends!


Lovely


----------



## Nuni12880

That's so creative I love it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Nuni12880

Beautiful&#128525;


----------



## lyseiki8

I received my petit H PM today and it came in one of my favorite colors !!!


----------



## klynneann

lyseiki8 said:


> I received my petit H PM today and it came in one of my favorite colors !!!



It looks very pretty on you!


----------



## clydekiwi

lyseiki8 said:


> I received my petit H PM today and it came in one of my favorite colors !!!




I like the color. Post a picture of it as a necklace


----------



## lyseiki8

klynneann said:


> It looks very pretty on you!



Thank you, klynneann

Clydekiwi - Here you are .. I have a fat neck and it is a little tight


----------



## LeatherBee

I got my petit H today -- don't really love the colors. It's yellows but not as pretty as the one I just saw above here on this thread. 


The little leather thing was a cute purple shrimp though  Purple is my favorite color. 
I think I'm returning it this time, but... maybe I could keep the shrimp? Or would that be in bad form?


----------



## palmbeachpink

totally normal as i have copies of CITES from cdc's that were blurry copies - did you call and get your missing critter? that is part of the fun!






klynneann said:


> Hi all!  As promised, here's my PM purchase from last month (July).  It is indeed a croc brooch, as I was hoping, and in a great color!  I really do wish I had ordered a second one when I had the chance. It's so soft, I can't stop petting it!  My first croc item ever.  But bummer - I didn't receive one of those little leather creatures.    Is it worth calling about?  I would have liked one... And come to think of it, the CITES paperwork is just crappy copies - is that normal?  I'm a little disappointed - kind of seems like the package was just thrown together.  Ah well, I do love the brooch.


----------



## palmbeachpink

LeatherBee said:


> I got my petit H today -- don't really love the colors. It's yellows but not as pretty as the one I just saw above here on this thread.
> 
> 
> The little leather thing was a cute purple shrimp though  Purple is my favorite color.
> I think I'm returning it this time, but... maybe I could keep the shrimp? Or would that be in bad form?



as long as you send the orange box back i'm sure it's fine that mr. shrimp has a new home!


----------



## LeatherBee

palmbeachpink said:


> as long as you send the orange box back i'm sure it's fine that mr. shrimp has a new home!


 
hahaha that's nice to hear  here is mr. shrimp acting as a bookmark on my beloved fire orange Ulysse


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Silk (PM size) and leather ( MM size)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lyseiki8 said:


> Thank you, klynneann
> 
> Clydekiwi - Here you are .. I have a fat neck and it is a little tight


Very cute and it does look good on you congrats


----------



## lyseiki8

Thank you Loukpeach ..
p/s:  _Don't know why the pic is HUGE on my computer screen. _


----------



## Blue Rain

LeatherBee said:


> hahaha that's nice to hear  here is mr. shrimp acting as a bookmark on my beloved fire orange Ulysse




Good idea, LeatherBee


----------



## lalasmile

Hi, anyone ordered Petit H on Hermes USA website recently?  Any idea what kind of products they are sending out recently?  Thanks.


----------



## mep123

lalasmile said:


> Hi, anyone ordered Petit H on Hermes USA website recently?  Any idea what kind of products they are sending out recently?  Thanks.


Hi lalasmile - 
See the past ~20+ pages of posts in this thread for pictures/postings of the recent Petit H offerings (summer 2015).

Also here is a list of the items that folks have compiled since May...

 MAY
  PM:       leather dog charm ($200+?)
  MM:       leather reversible pendant medium size ($440)
  GM:        silk totebag ($580)

JUNE
  PM:         leather luggage tag ($235)
  MM:       set of 3 fabric pouches (?)
  GM:        silk scarf with leather hole (?)

JUNE Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
  PM:        bangle bracelet ($780)
  MM:      set of two cuff bracelets ($1200+?)

JULY
  PM:       croc brooch ($135) 
  MM:       leather pen holder ($245)
  GM:        silk/leather women's top ($1875)

AUGUST
  PM:       silk necklace/bracelet ($180) 
  MM:       reversible leather bracelet ($260) 
GM:      terry cloth poncho/robe ($760)


----------



## mep123

lyseiki8 said:


> I received my petit H PM today and it came in one of my favorite colors !!!


Adore the colors of the one you received!  Alas mine was the only color I dislike -- purple.  So it is on its way back for a return.


----------



## ChaneLisette

mep123 said:


> Adore the colors of the one you received!  Alas mine was the only color I dislike -- purple.  So it is on its way back for a return.



That is too bad you did not care for it. I would love purple. I receive mine today so I am hoping for a color I like.


----------



## clydekiwi

lyseiki8 said:


> Thank you, klynneann
> 
> Clydekiwi - Here you are .. I have a fat neck and it is a little tight




Your neck is not fat. It looks good. The color is pretty with your skintone


----------



## clydekiwi

LeatherBee said:


> hahaha that's nice to hear  here is mr. shrimp acting as a bookmark on my beloved fire orange Ulysse




A good idea!!


----------



## mep123

ChaneLisette said:


> That is too bad you did not care for it. I would love purple. I receive mine today so I am hoping for a color I like.


Half the fun of the Petit H is the surprise -- and sometimes the surprise just isn't a color one likes.

But I did get a fun crocodile brooch in July in a lovely brown, so that was nice.  

Hope that you get one that you love!  

My return arrived at the warehouse today -- so there is a purple/green necklace out there for someone to snap up (with a burgundy turtle on the ribbon)


----------



## ChaneLisette

mep123 said:


> Half the fun of the Petit H is the surprise -- and sometimes the surprise just isn't a color one likes.
> 
> But I did get a fun crocodile brooch in July in a lovely brown, so that was nice.
> 
> Hope that you get one that you love!
> 
> My return arrived at the warehouse today -- so there is a purple/green necklace out there for someone to snap up (with a burgundy turtle on the ribbon)



Thanks! I agree, I love the element of surprise. I returned my green croc brooch last month so I am hoping for better luck this month. &#128512;


----------



## mep123

Well even if the Petit H necklace was not a color I liked...I did buy myself this 16" scarf as a b-day gift for August (Les Sportives)


----------



## ChaneLisette

I received my petit h today. I like it!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ChaneLisette said:


> I received my petit h today. I like it!


adorable


----------



## hedgwin99

I really wish Hermes will setup a permanent petite H shop here in USA! So we can just go in and shop what we like not playing guessing games each month with these boxes[emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## mep123

ChaneLisette said:


> I received my petit h today. I like it!


Fabulous colors!  Hooray for getting one you love!


----------



## lalasmile

mep123 said:


> Hi lalasmile -
> See the past ~20+ pages of posts in this thread for pictures/postings of the recent Petit H offerings (summer 2015).
> 
> Also here is a list of the items that folks have compiled since May...
> 
> MAY
> PM:       leather dog charm ($200+?)
> MM:       leather reversible pendant medium size ($440)
> GM:        silk totebag ($580)
> 
> JUNE
> PM:         leather luggage tag ($235)
> MM:       set of 3 fabric pouches (?)
> GM:        silk scarf with leather hole (?)
> 
> JUNE Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
> PM:        bangle bracelet ($780)
> MM:      set of two cuff bracelets ($1200+?)
> 
> JULY
> PM:       croc brooch ($135)
> MM:       leather pen holder ($245)
> GM:        silk/leather women's top ($1875)
> 
> AUGUST
> PM:       silk necklace/bracelet ($180)
> MM:       reversible leather bracelet ($260)
> GM:      terry cloth poncho/robe ($760)



Many thanks! Very helpful!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

mep123 said:


> Fabulous colors!  Hooray for getting one you love!





LOUKPEACH said:


> adorable



Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## purin313

I just received mine as well...love the orange and pink!!


----------



## lrishmany

ChaneLisette said:


> I received my petit h today. I like it!




What a great color!  I got a terrible brown one, and sent it back


----------



## excalibur

I need input from you guys please. 
Anybody have problems returning petit h items? My return has been rejected by H, was told that it's a 15-days return policy instead of 30; that the returned items arrived late at H warehouse. Per Fedex, the returned item arrived on day 20.

I check the website (on the page right before we enter payment info) and there's a "return & exchange" link with a pop-up window that clearly says 30 days return policy, and also on the receipt envelope / case. I was told by H cust svcs that under "terms & conditions" fine prints it stated 15 days for petit h (they must have added this section after receiving many returns???)
I told them that it's so misleading to say 30 days on the return & exchange link, but they wouldn't hear me.

Any input is much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## WilliamLion

excalibur said:


> I need input from you guys please.
> Anybody have problems returning petit h items? My return has been rejected by H, was told that it's a 15-days return policy instead of 30; that the returned items arrived late at H warehouse. Per Fedex, the returned item arrived on day 20.
> 
> I check the website (on the page right before we enter payment info) and there's a "return & exchange" link with a pop-up window that clearly says 30 days return policy, and also on the receipt envelope / case. I was told by H cust svcs that under "terms & conditions" fine prints it stated 15 days for petit h (they must have added this section after receiving many returns???)
> I told them that it's so misleading to say 30 days on the return & exchange link, but they wouldn't hear me.
> 
> Any input is much appreciated. Thank you!



So sorry for what you've been through!! Their explanation so unacceptable since it's not listed on return & exchange section.

I just went through terms & conditions and found this:

Returns must be made prior to the last day of the calendar month of the sale during which you purchased a petit h Product and 10 days after the date you receive the Product whichever occurs last.  Returned Products must be in their original condition and packaging (the orange box and if possible the delivery box), together with their original purchase invoice or a copy in the case of a partial return.

It didn't say that 15 day return period also!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

excalibur said:


> I need input from you guys please.
> Anybody have problems returning petit h items? My return has been rejected by H, was told that it's a 15-days return policy instead of 30; that the returned items arrived late at H warehouse. Per Fedex, the returned item arrived on day 20.
> 
> I check the website (on the page right before we enter payment info) and there's a "return & exchange" link with a pop-up window that clearly says 30 days return policy, and also on the receipt envelope / case. I was told by H cust svcs that under "terms & conditions" fine prints it stated 15 days for petit h (they must have added this section after receiving many returns???)
> I told them that it's so misleading to say 30 days on the return & exchange link, but they wouldn't hear me.
> 
> Any input is much appreciated. Thank you!




I am so sorry to hear this. I had a different type of difficulty when I tried to make my return last month. I tried to return it in the store. On the information enclosed it says any online purchase can be returned in the store. Apparently that does not include Petit h.  I think it is really unfair that they do not have these conditions in the fine print we received with our item.  I would call again and talk to someone different if I were you. Best of luck.


----------



## ChaneLisette

lrishmany said:


> What a great color!  I got a terrible brown one, and sent it back




Thanks! So sorry to hear  that you did not care for your color. I really wish they would allow us to pick from certain colors. I bet there would be fewer returns.


----------



## sandbag

ChaneLisette said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I had a different type of difficulty when I tried to make my return last month. I tried to return it in the store. On the information enclosed it says any online purchase can be returned in the store. Apparently that does not include Petit h.  I think it is really unfair that they do not have these conditions in the fine print we received with our item.  I would call again and talk to someone different if I were you. Best of luck.


The same exact thing happened to me last month. I'm not an idiot. I know how to read. I read the return policy which clearly said items could be returned to the store. Within a week after I received the Petit H items (one of which the store manager herself could not figure out), the store manager refused to accept the return saying Petit H is an exception and must be mailed back. And I do a lot of shopping in that store and get along great with  SA and SM. and I was spending A LOT in the store that day. It would have been nice to be able to use that return as credit against the huge amount I was spending that day, but no! I had to take Petit H to Fed Ex to return. Such a ridiculous hassle. I will not play that game again!
No more petit H for me. Not worth the potential thrill of surprise.


----------



## hunnyhearty

Having fun with my Petit H received today &#128515;


----------



## klynneann

hunnyhearty said:


> Having fun with my Petit H received today &#128515;



So creative!  Looks great!


----------



## hunnyhearty

MM and PM Petit H &#9786;&#65039; The other reversible side of the cuff. Can anyone tell me the colour of this rusty red shade? Thanks!


----------



## hunnyhearty

klynneann said:


> So creative!  Looks great!



Thanks Klynneann &#128521; glad my drive across the border was worth it! Lol


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hunnyhearty said:


> Having fun with my Petit H received today &#128515;





hunnyhearty said:


> MM and PM Petit H &#9786;&#65039; The other reversible side of the cuff. Can anyone tell me the colour of this rusty red shade? Thanks!



Very fun and creative


----------



## hedgwin99

hunnyhearty said:


> MM and PM Petit H [emoji5]&#65039; The other reversible side of the cuff. Can anyone tell me the colour of this rusty red shade? Thanks!




By the way! Awesome nail art!!!


----------



## excalibur

WilliamLion said:


> So sorry for what you've been through!! Their explanation so unacceptable since it's not listed on return & exchange section.
> 
> I just went through terms & conditions and found this:
> 
> Returns must be made prior to the last day of the calendar month of the sale during which you purchased a petit h Product and 10 days after the date you receive the Product whichever occurs last.  Returned Products must be in their original condition and packaging (the orange box and if possible the delivery box), together with their original purchase invoice or a copy in the case of a partial return.
> 
> It didn't say that 15 day return period also!!


Yeah it made me sick. I mean, they should state 10 or 15 days on the "return & exchange" link right? It still says 30.
I've called more than once, was told the same thing. Talking to the mgr wouldn't help either as she's never there every time I want to talk to her.


----------



## excalibur

I did try to call more than once, and was told the same thing. This is their trick I suppose; stating 30 days on the link and 10 or 15 days on the fine prints.
Utterly disgusted by all this, never again will I buy from h.com
Sigh





ChaneLisette said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I had a different type of difficulty when I tried to make my return last month. I tried to return it in the store. On the information enclosed it says any online purchase can be returned in the store. Apparently that does not include Petit h.  I think it is really unfair that they do not have these conditions in the fine print we received with our item.  I would call again and talk to someone different if I were you. Best of luck.


----------



## excalibur

Me too. As a longtime client I feel cheated. Now I'm stuck with something I truly dislike.
Having experienced the poor cust svcs / tricky return policy, I think I'm done with H. I left 3 voice messages on the supervisor's VM. No response at all.
Now the warehouse is going to return the item back to me. 



sandbag said:


> The same exact thing happened to me last month. I'm not an idiot. I know how to read. I read the return policy which clearly said items could be returned to the store. Within a week after I received the Petit H items (one of which the store manager herself could not figure out), the store manager refused to accept the return saying Petit H is an exception and must be mailed back. And I do a lot of shopping in that store and get along great with  SA and SM. and I was spending A LOT in the store that day. It would have been nice to be able to use that return as credit against the huge amount I was spending that day, but no! I had to take Petit H to Fed Ex to return. Such a ridiculous hassle. I will not play that game again!
> No more petit H for me. Not worth the potential thrill of surprise.


----------



## jp_536

excalibur said:


> I need input from you guys please.
> 
> Anybody have problems returning petit h items? My return has been rejected by H, was told that it's a 15-days return policy instead of 30; that the returned items arrived late at H warehouse. Per Fedex, the returned item arrived on day 20.
> 
> 
> 
> I check the website (on the page right before we enter payment info) and there's a "return & exchange" link with a pop-up window that clearly says 30 days return policy, and also on the receipt envelope / case. I was told by H cust svcs that under "terms & conditions" fine prints it stated 15 days for petit h (they must have added this section after receiving many returns???)
> 
> I told them that it's so misleading to say 30 days on the return & exchange link, but they wouldn't hear me.
> 
> 
> 
> Any input is much appreciated. Thank you!



Yes, they told me the same thing about 15 days when I called to return my item from last month. I called right away bc I didn't want to risk any issues. I did not need an olive croc brooch OR a skinny leather pen(?) holder... And that's when she told me 15 days for petit h. I too will not buy petit h surprise again. 



sandbag said:


> The same exact thing happened to me last month. I'm not an idiot. I know how to read. I read the return policy which clearly said items could be returned to the store. Within a week after I received the Petit H items (one of which the store manager herself could not figure out), the store manager refused to accept the return saying Petit H is an exception and must be mailed back. And I do a lot of shopping in that store and get along great with  SA and SM. and I was spending A LOT in the store that day. It would have been nice to be able to use that return as credit against the huge amount I was spending that day, but no! I had to take Petit H to Fed Ex to return. Such a ridiculous hassle. I will not play that game again!
> No more petit H for me. Not worth the potential thrill of surprise.



Totally agree!! Not worth the potential thrill. And you NEVER know what excuse they may give to not take the item back, even if sent back within their 15 day policy. 



excalibur said:


> Me too. As a longtime client I feel cheated. Now I'm stuck with something I truly dislike.
> 
> Having experienced the poor cust svcs / tricky return policy, I think I'm done with H. I left 3 voice messages on the supervisor's VM. No response at all.
> 
> Now the warehouse is going to return the item back to me.



I had the same issue with the supervisor. Not with petit h, but with a Ulysse that came with resin spots on the leather. Certainly not something I did. And they accused me of waiting so long to call... I received it the day before thanksgiving. And I called that Monday. I mean, it's a holiday weekend!! And I'm busy preparing for thanksgiving AND Visitors coming over. Luckily my store's craftsmen was able to easily remove the resin spots. I just can not believe .com's Customer service.


----------



## lyseiki8

hunnyhearty said:


> MM and PM Petit H &#9786;&#65039; The other reversible side of the cuff. Can anyone tell me the colour of this rusty red shade? Thanks!



Wow, very pretty nails and you have good skin


----------



## lyseiki8

excalibur said:


> Me too. As a longtime client I feel cheated. Now I'm stuck with something I truly dislike.
> Having experienced the poor cust svcs / tricky return policy, I think I'm done with H. I left 3 voice messages on the supervisor's VM. No response at all.
> Now the warehouse is going to return the item back to me.



Bummer you have to deal with this .. sell it, maybe?


----------



## aluminum_siren

excalibur said:


> I need input from you guys please.
> 
> Anybody have problems returning petit h items? My return has been rejected by H, was told that it's a 15-days return policy instead of 30; that the returned items arrived late at H warehouse. Per Fedex, the returned item arrived on day 20.
> 
> 
> 
> I check the website (on the page right before we enter payment info) and there's a "return & exchange" link with a pop-up window that clearly says 30 days return policy, and also on the receipt envelope / case. I was told by H cust svcs that under "terms & conditions" fine prints it stated 15 days for petit h (they must have added this section after receiving many returns???)
> 
> I told them that it's so misleading to say 30 days on the return & exchange link, but they wouldn't hear me.
> 
> 
> 
> Any input is much appreciated. Thank you!




Call your credit card company and tell them what happened. Usually there's a buyer protection or something that protects you from misleading or confusing policies like that.


----------



## hunnyhearty

lyseiki8 said:


> Wow, very pretty nails and you have good skin





Thanks for the compliment &#128521;


----------



## hunnyhearty

hedgwin99 said:


> By the way! Awesome nail art!!!



Thanks Hedgwin! I'm sorry to hear about everyone's bad experience returning the items though &#128532;

Really useful lessons learned here especially for me as I buy across the border, fully expecting there is 30 days for returns but now seems like less than 2 weeks ! which is next to impossible as sometimes one doesn't have time to immediately get our stuff etc


----------



## mep123

There seems to be a wave of issues with returns for all items through H.com.  

I've had to call to check on returns for both petit H and regular items (scarves) I have returned in the last month -- returns that were mailed via FedEx the SAME day I received them -- with all of the receipts, packaging, ribbons, etc. in perfect form.  Not expensive or custom items -- should be simple inspection/return processes.

The 7-10 days to process a return is completely defunct -- 10 business days is more like a month...and then there is the wait for the credit to process to your credit card account.  

I've been diligent about tracking the packages and receiving email updates from FedEx for deliveries at the warehouse...and had to use that information to tell H.com when/where/how/to whom the packages arrived.  Annoying at best!

So sorry that folks are getting stuck with petit H items they don't want. But thanks so much for sharing the issues (and hidden policies) with the forum so that we all can be extra cautious about orders/returns.


----------



## excalibur

Thank you guys for sharing.
I must say for a global brand such as H, their customer svcs (at least in the U.S.) is really really bad. 
Maybe the mgr is ignoring my VM on purpose hoping I'd give up







jp_536 said:


> Yes, they told me the same thing about 15 days when I called to return my item from last month. I called right away bc I didn't want to risk any issues. I did not need an olive croc brooch OR a skinny leather pen(?) holder... And that's when she told me 15 days for petit h. I too will not buy petit h surprise again.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree!! Not worth the potential thrill. And you NEVER know what excuse they may give to not take the item back, even if sent back within their 15 day policy.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same issue with the supervisor. Not with petit h, but with a Ulysse that came with resin spots on the leather. Certainly not something I did. And they accused me of waiting so long to call... I received it the day before thanksgiving. And I called that Monday. I mean, it's a holiday weekend!! And I'm busy preparing for thanksgiving AND Visitors coming over. Luckily my store's craftsmen was able to easily remove the resin spots. I just can not believe .com's Customer service.


----------



## excalibur

Yeah I think I'll do that. I've opened a dispute with my CC so hopefully they'll be on my side.



lyseiki8 said:


> Bummer you have to deal with this .. sell it, maybe?


----------



## excalibur

Thank you!
Yes I decided to call my CC and opened a dispute case. They couldn't believe when I explained the whole story. To make it worse, I got an email from H that I would get the refund, then got another email the following day saying they rejected my refund request.




aluminum_siren said:


> Call your credit card company and tell them what happened. Usually there's a buyer protection or something that protects you from misleading or confusing policies like that.


----------



## excalibur

H must have added this hidden policy under the "terms & conditions" on purpose while stating the 30 days on the link that customers see first thing. Right now the petit h are still available on the website. Try clicking "purchase" and the next page has a "return & exchange" link that says 30 days.
And to continue misleading us, the receipt sleeve / case (or whatever it's called) also states 30 days.
I just don't want you guys to be experiencing this madness. I hope many more of us are aware of this 







mep123 said:


> There seems to be a wave of issues with returns for all items through H.com.
> 
> I've had to call to check on returns for both petit H and regular items (scarves) I have returned in the last month -- returns that were mailed via FedEx the SAME day I received them -- with all of the receipts, packaging, ribbons, etc. in perfect form.  Not expensive or custom items -- should be simple inspection/return processes.
> 
> The 7-10 days to process a return in completely defunct -- 10 business days is more like a month...and then there is the wait for the credit to process to your credit card account.
> 
> I've been diligent about tracking the packages and receiving email updates from FedEx for deliveries at the warehouse...and had to use that information to tell H.com when/where/how/to whom the packages arrived.  Annoying at best!
> 
> So sorry that folks are getting stuck with petit H items they don't want. But thanks so much for sharing the issues (and hidden policies) with the forum so that we all can be cautious about orders/returns.


----------



## lrishmany

hunnyhearty said:


> Having fun with my Petit H received today [emoji2]




Very cute!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you all for the very useful info regarding the odd, hidden petit h refund policy, and I support the idea of opening cc dispute cases if you are caught in this dilemma.  Nothing gets a company's attention like a threat to their bottom line.  A series of cc disputes have the potential to get Hermes' attention.  There is just no excuse for this bait and switch approach to return time limits.


----------



## clydekiwi

excalibur said:


> H must have added this hidden policy under the "terms & conditions" on purpose while stating the 30 days on the link that customers see first thing. Right now the petit h are still available on the website. Try clicking "purchase" and the next page has a "return & exchange" link that says 30 days.
> 
> And to continue misleading us, the receipt sleeve / case (or whatever it's called) also states 30 days.
> 
> I just don't want you guys to be experiencing this madness. I hope many more of us are aware of this




I hope you win.


----------



## NikitaH

hunnyhearty said:


> MM and PM Petit H &#9786;&#65039; The other reversible side of the cuff. Can anyone tell me the colour of this rusty red shade? Thanks!


Nice. Maybe Ruby/Rubies color????  Gorgeous!


----------



## excalibur

clydekiwi said:


> I hope you win.


Thank you! I hope so.


----------



## crazyforhermes

hunnyhearty said:


> MM and PM Petit H &#9786;&#65039; The other reversible side of the cuff. Can anyone tell me the colour of this rusty red shade? Thanks!



I believe it's Rouge Vénitien


----------



## ilovenicebags

I was able to order another pm box from Hermes.com and got a shipping confirmation. There must be a grace period before they will allow people to buy seconds. My last order got canceled.


----------



## clydekiwi

I returned my mm so if anybody wants it keep an eye out. It should hopefully arrive there today


----------



## Purrsey

Scored these few days ago. I am hoping I'll be lucky to find some more.


----------



## LadyCupid

Purrsey said:


> Scored these few days ago. I am hoping I'll be lucky to find some more.
> 
> View attachment 3102333



They are so cute. Is the carmencita also part of the petit h for August? All pm size?


----------



## Dunlin

Purrsey said:


> Scored these few days ago. I am hoping I'll be lucky to find some more.
> 
> View attachment 3102333



That dolphin is divine!


----------



## Purrsey

yodaling1 said:


> They are so cute. Is the carmencita also part of the petit h for August? All pm size?




I believe these are older stock. the sailboat is GM size (since there is another sailboat but smaller. I picked the big one). Carmencita is the 20cm one.


----------



## Purrsey

Dunlin said:


> That dolphin is divine!




There are several other dolphins and I like this best too. Thanks.


----------



## NikitaH

Purrsey said:


> Scored these few days ago. I am hoping I'll be lucky to find some more.
> 
> View attachment 3102333


Hi, where do you scored these cuties???


----------



## csshopper

Carmencitas are actually page markers for Agendas, come in two different lengths, and can sometimes be found under that section of H.com. They are also available on the re seller market. Carmencitas are not petit h.


----------



## BirkinLover77

hunnyhearty said:


> Having fun with my Petit H received today &#128515;


Very fun and so creative look great&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ghoztz

Purrsey said:


> Scored these few days ago. I am hoping I'll be lucky to find some more.
> 
> View attachment 3102333


 


the sailboat is absolutely a keeper!  the dolphin is simply too cute!


----------



## Purrsey

NikitaH said:


> Hi, where do you scored these cuties???




Hi I got them from a local reseller. 



ghoztz said:


> the sailboat is absolutely a keeper!  the dolphin is simply too cute!



Thanks. It kinda makes my day when I see these charms on my bag.


----------



## periogirl28

A couple of old petit h charms


----------



## Purrsey

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3104379
> 
> View attachment 3104380
> 
> View attachment 3104381
> 
> 
> A couple of old petit h charms



Oh man that teapot is way too cute! Do you know if it comes with teacup too? =)


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> Oh man that teapot is way too cute! Do you know if it comes with teacup too? =)



Not that I know of. Teapot, Umbrella and Labrador were some of the limited editions for petit h in London.


----------



## bakeacookie

GM back online. Lol. 

PM still available.


----------



## Blue Rain

What do you think the GM will be?


----------



## kevintheking

GM is the terry cloth poncho. I would not suggest buying it


----------



## LucyBellaLV

Thanks mep123 for this list...I'm still fascinated and learning about petit H items


----------



## Sienna220

Purrsey said:


> Oh man that teapot is way too cute! Do you know if it comes with teacup too? =)


I want one of the teapots! They are too cute


----------



## ilovenicebags

So tomorrow is a new box for September right?


----------



## lrishmany

ilovenicebags said:


> So tomorrow is a new box for September right?




I hope it is something good for September!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

lrishmany said:


> I hope it is something good for September!!!!



Me too!


----------



## Bostonjetset

lrishmany said:


> I hope it is something good for September!!!!



Me too! With free shipping again! Haha


----------



## klynneann

Bostonjetset said:


> Me too! With free shipping again! Haha



I'm with you on the free shipping - fingers crossed lol!


----------



## lrishmany

Bostonjetset said:


> Me too! With free shipping again! Haha




Omg!  The free shipping has been so nice these past couple of months!


----------



## bakeacookie

Free shipping for all orders placed September 1-30!


----------



## clydekiwi

No petit h link is showing only surprise


----------



## Hermesmaniac

Petit H up again for September:


PM $150
MM $325
GM ?


----------



## bakeacookie

http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88982.html

PM: $150, for women
MM: $325, for men & women
GM: $500, for women

I'm intrigued by the MM.


----------



## bakeacookie

mep123 said:


> MAY
> PM:       leather dog charm ($200+?)
> MM:       leather reversible pendant medium size ($440)
> GM:        silk totebag ($580)
> 
> JUNE
> PM:         leather luggage tag ($235)
> MM:       set of 3 fabric pouches (?)
> GM:        silk scarf with leather hole (?)
> 
> JUNE Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
> PM:        bangle bracelet ($780)
> MM:      set of two cuff bracelets ($1200+?)
> 
> JULY
> PM:       croc brooch ($135)
> MM:       leather pen holder ($245)
> GM:        silk/leather women's top ($1875)
> 
> AUGUST
> PM:       silk necklace/bracelet ($180)
> MM:       reversible leather bracelet ($260)
> GM:      terry cloth poncho/robe ($760)



And a reminder of past petit h!


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88982.html
> 
> PM: $150, for women
> MM: $325, for men & women
> GM: $500, for women
> 
> I'm intrigued by the MM.




Any ideas


----------



## clydekiwi

Could the mm be a bag charm


----------



## bakeacookie

clydekiwi said:


> Any ideas



Since all the silk jewelry was for women, the PM could be more of it. I think the silk bracelet, single wrap, was around that price point. I can't really remember anything else around that price point.

ETA: Weren't the silk brooches at this price point?


----------



## lrishmany

I think I am going to try and get the mm this month


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> Since all the silk jewelry was for women, the PM could be more of it. I think the silk bracelet, single wrap, was around that price point. I can't really remember anything else around that price point.
> 
> ETA: Weren't the silk brooches at this price point?




I think your right about it being the cord silk bracelet im not sure how much the silk brooch was. The croc brooch was 135$


----------



## bakeacookie

When they did the bag charm, did the label it as for women? 

I think the silk brooches were bigger though, which could make it more? Idk. Lol. 

I'm wondering what craziness could come from the GM box! Though, isn't this the cheapest GM box?

Lol, what if the MM is the pinwheel?


----------



## mep123

I scanned some of the other Hermes.com sites for Petit H items out of curiosity -- nothing currently posted on the Japan site.  The UK site has the silk, croc, and lizard bangle bracelets that have been posted for a while.  

Is anyone going to take the plunge and order any of the items this month? 

The continued free shipping in Sept does make it tempting (as long as I remember the shortened timeline of the Petit H return policy of course)!


----------



## lrishmany

bakeacookie said:


> When they did the bag charm, did the label it as for women?
> 
> I think the silk brooches were bigger though, which could make it more? Idk. Lol.
> 
> I'm wondering what craziness could come from the GM box! Though, isn't this the cheapest GM box?
> 
> Lol, what if the MM is the pinwheel?




I am afraid to see what the GM box is after lasts months poncho....that thing was scary


----------



## bakeacookie

I did that too, and was surprised there was nothing on Japan H. Is it because their petit h event is over? 

UK and France have the same bracelets. 

I will take the plunge but on my birthday (Friday!) to make it extra special. Lol. So I'll end up keeping whatever it is, as I'm not up to fighting H on returning something. 

If anyone does get it, please reveal!!

Does anyone recall those coffee cup holders? Lol. That could be an MM.


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> When they did the bag charm, did the label it as for women?
> 
> I think the silk brooches were bigger though, which could make it more? Idk. Lol.
> 
> I'm wondering what craziness could come from the GM box! Though, isn't this the cheapest GM box?
> 
> Lol, what if the MM is the pinwheel?




What is the pinwheel?


----------



## bakeacookie

clydekiwi said:


> What is the pinwheel?



http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26981934&postcount=966

Pics courtesy of kevintheking


----------



## mep123

Believe it or not the cupholder is a regularly available item on Hermes.com -- LOL!

So hopefully the Petit H is something else!

http://usa.hermes.com/house/art-of-living/cup-holder/leather-cup-holder-65836.html


----------



## bakeacookie

mep123 said:


> Believe it or not the cupholder is a regularly available item on Hermes.com -- LOL!
> 
> So hopefully the Petit H is something else!
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/house/art-of-living/cup-holder/leather-cup-holder-65836.html



LOL!

MM has to be the card holder. Screencap from 2014's petit h by kristinlorraine

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26996388&postcount=1173

Cardholders are unisex, right? Though with petit h, who knows.


----------



## MYH

If I remember correctly, the first month the doggie charm was offered, it said it was for men and women.


----------



## mep123

I think you guessed it for the MM bakeacookie!
That is definitely a unisex item - even with Hermes' rather random definitions


----------



## lrishmany

Not sure what I would do with a pinwheel. But I could use the card holder


----------



## MYH

We're like detectives on this thread! Always trying to figure out what the surprises are before we buy.  I love it! 

I also think bake a cookie is right for Mm. Probably the cardholder.


----------



## bakeacookie

I think I'll get the PM box. I do like the silk accessories as they're pretty unique. 

I've scrolled through countless pages of this thread, and I have no clue what the GM could be.

ETA: Anyone brave enough to order the GM? haha


----------



## clydekiwi

I think im going to get the pm. I like the cord silk bracelet i hope its small enough for my wrist


----------



## clydekiwi

MYH said:


> We're like detectives on this thread! Always trying to figure out what the surprises are before we buy.  I love it!
> 
> I also think bake a cookie is right for Mm. Probably the cardholder.




Lol we are


----------



## mep123

I'm too timid to order the GM -- do NOT need a $500 hot-mess clothing item:giggles: that too many of them have turned out to be...

I bet if I order the pm it will be something purple (the only color I do not like) - LOL!

Will probably sit on the sidelines this month until I see what other folks receive...


----------



## klynneann

mep123 said:


> I'm too timid to order the GM -- do NOT need a $500 hot-mess clothing item:giggles: that too many of them have turned out to be...
> 
> I bet if I order the pm it will be something purple (the only color I do not like) - LOL!
> 
> *Will probably sit on the sidelines this month until I see what other folks receive...*



That's how I do it lol!  I'm too chicken.  And I really don't like surprises.  But of course, I run the risk of something I want selling out...


----------



## mep123

klynneann said:


> That's how I do it lol!  I'm too chicken.  And I really don't like surprises.  But of course, I run the risk of something I want selling out...


So true Klynneann!  That is the chance we take for being chickens - hee!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hi everyone. Newly came across this thread. I've just placed an order for the petit H MM. I'll update what exactly it is when it's arrived. Finger crossed! [emoji4]


----------



## poptarts

bakeacookie said:


> I think I'll get the PM box. I do like the silk accessories as they're pretty unique.
> 
> I've scrolled through countless pages of this thread, and I have no clue what the GM could be.
> 
> ETA: Anyone brave enough to order the GM? haha




I did, will post when I get it.


----------



## lrishmany

Kat.Lee said:


> Hi everyone. Newly came across this thread. I've just placed an order for the petit H MM. I'll update what exactly it is when it's arrived. Finger crossed! [emoji4]




Me too!  I went for the mm.  I live in Arizona, so I usually get my packages later than east coast folks... But I will post when it arrives too


----------



## WilliamLion

bakeacookie said:


> I did that too, and was surprised there was nothing on Japan H. Is it because their petit h event is over?
> 
> UK and France have the same bracelets.
> 
> I will take the plunge but on my birthday (Friday!) to make it extra special. Lol. So I'll end up keeping whatever it is, as I'm not up to fighting H on returning something.
> 
> If anyone does get it, please reveal!!
> 
> Does anyone recall those coffee cup holders? Lol. That could be an MM.



OMG Just placed an order for MM. Hope it's not a cup holder....


----------



## clydekiwi

The pm is gone


----------



## NikitaH

mep123 said:


> i think you guessed it for the mm bakeacookie!
> That is definitely a unisex item - even with hermes' rather random definitions


+1000


----------



## kevintheking

MYH said:


> If I remember correctly, the first month the doggie charm was offered, it said it was for men and women.



Te charm was labels for both men and women but at 325 I think the price is to high for a charm


----------



## kevintheking

lrishmany said:


> I am afraid to see what the GM box is after lasts months poncho....that thing was scary



This time around I did not go for the GM! I learned my lesson last month with the poncho... Not worth the time or the hastle

Did anyone order the GM on here. The only positive is 500 is the least expencive GM item we have seen this far!


----------



## ilovenicebags

I think the mm could be the card holder lanyard thing. I did order all three. Let's see what insanity it is this month.


----------



## bakeacookie

kevintheking said:


> Te charm was labels for both men and women but at 325 I think the price is to high for a charm




Yeah. Charms initially were around $140/$160 at the event, and $200 when the charm mystery box was sold.


----------



## hedgwin99

bakeacookie said:


> Yeah. Charms initially were around $140/$160 at the event, and $200 when the charm mystery box was sold.




As far as I'm concern.. Can't H just issue a charm a month?!?


----------



## bakeacookie

hedgwin99 said:


> As far as I'm concern.. Can't H just issue a charm a month?!?




Right?! Lol though I be they're pretty popular and sell well. 

I wish we could just see the items and just get the mystery color way.


----------



## hedgwin99

bakeacookie said:


> Right?! Lol though I be they're pretty popular and sell well.
> 
> I wish we could just see the items and just get the mystery color way.




I'm with u totally! I mean it's hard for me to believe that H has no idea that petite H charms sells well n ppl usually will keep. I'm afraid to take a chance for the past few months because I'm afraid I will hate those mystery surprises n it will be a hassle to return and chase down the credit reversal on CC


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> As far as I'm concern.. Can't H just issue a charm a month?!?







bakeacookie said:


> Right?! Lol though I be they're pretty popular and sell well.
> 
> I wish we could just see the items and just get the mystery color way.




Agree


----------



## Bostonjetset

PM is gone  but it could always make a return as the fabulous croc brooches did!!  I think other posters may be correct in guessing the silk cord bracelet; I hate how the items are more expensive as a surprise than they were during the events though!  Ugh haha.

As another poster noted, the cup holders are usually available on h.com under the regular line but I think they may be a bit different?  I think the petit h ones have two colors [one inside and one out] but I could certainly be wrong.



mep123 said:


> I'm too timid to order the GM -- do NOT need a $500 hot-mess clothing item:giggles: that too many of them have turned out to be...
> 
> I bet if I order the pm it will be something purple (the only color I do not like) - LOL!
> 
> Will probably sit on the sidelines this month until I see what other folks receive...



NO ONE needs another crazy RTW item like the past GMs have been.  Maybe they will come out with a new line "tres petit h" that recycles the petit h disasters into something else just as they were once recycled from the main line?  HAHA,  Does anyone need a leather and silk vase that doubles as a fez [made from scraps of a strange poncho that was made from scraps of an imperfect scarf?] 



kevintheking said:


> This time around I did not go for the GM! I learned my lesson last month with the poncho... Not worth the time or the hastle
> 
> Did anyone order the GM on here. The only positive is 500 is the least expencive GM item we have seen this far!



Kevin, don't you have the card holder lanyard from the SCP event?  If that is the MM it is a pretty nice piece.


----------



## MYH

hedgwin99 said:


> As far as I'm concern.. Can't H just issue a charm a month?!?





bakeacookie said:


> Right?! Lol though I be they're pretty popular and sell well.
> 
> I wish we could just see the items and just get the mystery color way.



1000% agree! Just give us charms!  We all want charms. We won't return charms.  And we probably won't even complain if it's a color we don't really like.


----------



## cjcazana

I ordered the MM and GM.  I'm in NJ so, I get it pretty quickly.  I'll post as soon as I can!


----------



## MYH

cjcazana said:


> I ordered the MM and GM.  I'm in NJ so, I get it pretty quickly.  I'll post as soon as I can!


Thank you!


----------



## Hermesmaniac

cjcazana said:


> I ordered the MM and GM.  I'm in NJ so, I get it pretty quickly.  I'll post as soon as I can!


Please do..... I cant wait


----------



## bakeacookie

I hope a PM box comes available sometime this month. I was waiting till after work to buy and it's out 

Can't wait to see the mysteries of the MM and GM!


----------



## Mindi B

Bostonjetset said:


> NO ONE needs another crazy RTW item like the past GMs have been.  Maybe they will come out with a new line "tres petit h" that recycles the petit h disasters into something else just as they were once recycled from the main line?  HAHA,  Does anyone need a leather and silk vase that doubles as a fez [made from scraps of a strange poncho that was made from scraps of an imperfect scarf?]



"tres petit h"!  I love it.


----------



## kevintheking

I do have the card holder and it was around that price point all were on Epsom leather ! Honestly I use that for my work ID everyday! That item is well worthy it for me! It holds my is train pass and a credit card!


----------



## clydekiwi

This is the pm box. Who want to see? I love the monkey


----------



## kevintheking

Got my delivery the MM is the id tag in Epsom! I already have so I am returning but this is an item I suggest buying as I use mine all the time


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3116717
> 
> 
> This is the pm box. Who want to see? I love the monkey




Please open [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## kevintheking

Yes please share the monkey is so cute! I got a deer


----------



## clydekiwi




----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3116720
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116721




Interesting! Not a bad looking bracelet but isn't two bracelets back to back??


----------



## kevintheking

Wow very pretty and what a good price


----------



## klynneann

Boy, we're getting good at this, aren't we?  Collectively totally guessed the PM and MM boxes - nice going everyone!


----------



## clydekiwi

Not in love. Will return


----------



## ChaneLisette

kevintheking said:


> Got my delivery the MM is the id tag in Epsom! I already have so I am returning but this is an item I suggest buying as I use mine all the time



Will you please post a pic before you return? I am deciding if I should buy it. Thank you!


----------



## OhMyHermes

Hello all, I am new here (but not new to Hermes and petit h)! However, Quick question - for the MM id tag, did yours include a leather strap/lanyard? Mine did not have one and when I called they said it wasn't supposed to be included. I know past versions have included some form of a strap. Thank you!


----------



## kevintheking

OhMyHermes said:


> Hello all, I am new here (but not new to Hermes and petit h)! However, Quick question - for the MM id tag, did yours include a leather strap/lanyard? Mine did not have one and when I called they said it wasn't supposed to be included. I know past versions have included some form of a strap. Thank you!



Yes they should have a strap from the petit h collection. Some regular main line id holders do not


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> Boy, we're getting good at this, aren't we?  Collectively totally guessed the PM and MM boxes - nice going everyone!


Yes, high 5! Good job team. 

We can't figure out the GMs though.. They are too bizarre!


----------



## OhMyHermes

kevintheking said:


> Yes they should have a strap from the petit h collection. Some regular main line id holders do not


Interesting, so did the one you received today also come with a strap like your previous one? I called and then the warehouse got back to me a few hours later saying that they opened up a few of the MM boxes in stock and none of those contained a strap as well. They said it would not be included in this month&#8217;s box. Do you think someone &#8220;lied&#8221; to me to avoid shipping out a strap? Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## kevintheking

OhMyHermes said:


> Interesting, so did the one you received today also come with a strap like your previous one? I called and then the warehouse got back to me a few hours later saying that they opened up a few of the MM boxes in stock and none of those contained a strap as well. They said it would not be included in this months box. Do you think someone lied to me to avoid shipping out a strap? Thank you very much for your help!



The one I received today had a strap


----------



## minismurf04

It just occurred to me that the silk bracelet would make such cute scarf rings..


----------



## AdoreHermes

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3116717
> 
> 
> This is the pm box. Who want to see? I love the monkey


 


arrrrrrrrrrr I love the Monkey tag. so cute. never saw that before.


----------



## bakeacookie

minismurf04 said:


> It just occurred to me that the silk bracelet would make such cute scarf rings..



OMG I never thought about doing that!

And yay!! we were right!!

Now what's the GM?! haha


----------



## clydekiwi

Has anyone seen what people are selling the little leather charms that come on top of the box for on ebay? Robbery! The nerve


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

clydekiwi said:


> Has anyone seen what people are selling the little leather charms that come on top of the box for on ebay? Robbery! The nerve




Yes, I did. Don't get why anyone would pay for it though, you can't use it for anything, not even as a charm..(?)


----------



## chanjamm

I got my MM box for August. It looks like a leather bracelet.


----------



## lrishmany

chanjamm said:


> I got my MM box for August. It looks like a leather bracelet.




Can you show us a pic?  I am dying to know what the mm box is.  I haven't received mine yet


----------



## lrishmany

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Yes, I did. Don't get why anyone would pay for it though, you can't use it for anything, not even as a charm..(?)




 I was wondering why they were selling those....I thought maybe someone has figured out how to turn them into a charm or something.  Then they would be worth something


----------



## lrishmany

chanjamm said:


> I got my MM box for August. It looks like a leather bracelet.




And also interesting that you got a bracelet and a couple others said they got an Id tag in the mm box?  Hmm...now I really want to know what I am getting. I was hoping for the Id tag


----------



## chanjamm

I wish I have got the ID tag, it is more practical than the bracelet which doesn't look good. Let me try upload a photo. How come the upload always failed?


----------



## chanjamm

Pic of the leather bracelet (I think) uploaded here


----------



## chanjamm

Another shot


----------



## mep123

Update on the Petit H item listing...

 2015 Petit h - USA 

  MAY
  PM:       leather dog charm ($200+?) &#8211; unisex
  MM:       leather reversible pendant medium size ($440) - ?
  GM:       silk totebag ($580) &#8211; ?

JUNE
  PM:       leather luggage tag ($235) - unisex
  MM:       set of 3 fabric pouches (?) - unisex
  GM:      silk scarf with leather hole (?) &#8211; for women

JUNE Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
  PM:        bangle bracelet ($780) -?
  MM:      set of two cuff bracelets ($1200+) -?

JULY
  PM:       croc brooch ($135) - unisex
  MM:       leather pen holder ($245) - unisex
  GM:        silk/leather women's top ($1875) &#8211; for women

AUGUST
  PM:       silk necklace/bracelet ($180) - for women
  MM:      reversible leather bracelet ($260) &#8211; for women
  GM:       terry cloth poncho/robe ($760) &#8211; for women

  SEPTEMBER
  PM:       silk bracelet ($150) - for women
MM:      ID/card holder ($325) - unisex
GM:       *TBD *($500) - for women
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## mep123

The leather bracelet was the August MM (which is what channjamm said she ordered) - the MM for September is the ID/card holder (perhaps with or without a strap!?)  The GM for September is TBD


----------



## chanjamm

I was hoping for a leather bag charm all along


----------



## OhMyHermes

Attached are two pictures of my MM id card holder (no strap as I've stated before which you can clearly see where one should be). I will be calling again today to inquire as to why some do/don't or why I was given incorrect information, wish me luck! Thank you all!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you so much for the reveal. Finally I know what I'm expecting to get. Good luck with the strap enquiry. Does that mean some people get a strap and some don't with this surprise box offer? I wonder how to use it without a strap? Thank you.


----------



## OhMyHermes

Thanks I will let everyone know how I make out! I'm not sure because they told me that no one would be receiving a strap but another member above did get one. Seems weird to me to just use it as a card holder w/o a lanyard when I could just buy a normal card holder!


----------



## Kat.Lee

OhMyHermes said:


> Thanks I will let everyone know how I make out! I'm not sure because they told me that no one would be receiving a strap but another member above did get one. Seems weird to me to just use it as a card holder w/o a lanyard when I could just buy a normal card holder!




I agree. It is very weird. If I got mine without a strap, I wouldn't know how to use it though. Obviously it can be used with a strap since there is a hole for it already. Simply don't get it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## lrishmany

mep123 said:


> The leather bracelet was the August MM (which is what channjamm said she ordered) - the MM for September is the ID/card holder (perhaps with or without a strap!?)  The GM for September is TBD




Oops. Thanks!  I misread her post that she got her mm in August which was the leather bracelet.


----------



## lrishmany

This looks good on you, chanjam!  I had gotten the same bracelet last month and it was huge on me.....I had to return it.


----------



## OhMyHermes

So I just got off the phone with customer service and they have been sticking to the story that this month's MM will not ship with a strap. I guess those that get a strap are just lucky?  I even mentioned that I knew one was shipped with a strap and that it does include one on UK/Japan sites, as well as being the same item number and $325 price point. I will be curious to see how other MMs ship once people post what they get. 

To me it's not worth returning as it is still functional (I am a guy that goes through wallets and card holders often), just an odd feeling that it did originally come with one and now it has been cut for seemingly no reason. The manager will be calling me back but I am sure she will just confirm what I have already heard. Not worth being disappointed over but just a heads up for anyone else and hopefully it will save you a call to customer service!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you so much OhMyHermes for making the call. That's rather disappointing. I will update you once I'm in receipt of mine.


----------



## bakeacookie

That's disappointing.


----------



## mep123

Jeez this sounds like a month I will definitely skip the Petit H purchases.  

Thank you everyone for posting your pictures and your "machinations" with H.com over the MM item.

Will be interesting to see what folks receive for the GM this month!

The PM bracelet is adorable (if you get a color you love, alas I do not have much luck with that), but sold out already.

Guess I will save my $ to order gift items later in the month for upcoming b-days/holidays to take advantage of the free shipping.


----------



## bedhead

I waited too long to see what the MM item was here, which is great and would be useful to me, but now it's sold out! I'm too wary to order the GM based on its general oddness the last couple of months. Did anyone here order it?


----------



## periogirl28

OhMyHermes said:


> Attached are two pictures of my MM id card holder (no strap as I've stated before which you can clearly see where one should be). I will be calling again today to inquire as to why some do/don't or why I was given incorrect information, wish me luck! Thank you all!



Wow this is weird. When I got mine at petit h events, they always come with leather straps. You could either buy raw leather cords or just use the H Bolduc? I know it might be a bit OTT for work!


----------



## OhMyHermes

periogirl28 said:


> Wow this is weird. When I got mine at petit h events, they always come with leather straps. You could either buy raw leather cords or just use the H Bolduc? I know it might be a bit OTT for work!




Yes thank you for the suggestions. I am still thinking of using it as more of a wallet but I did manage to find a piece of leather cord from a Louis Vuitton purchase that I saved and it is long enough to form into a lanyard. The only thing is that when I look at it I just see a reminder that mine is incomplete haha


----------



## cjcazana

Here's the GM and MM. 

My MM did not have a strap.

The GM is a belt and scarf.


----------



## clydekiwi

cjcazana said:


> Here's the GM and MM.
> 
> My MM did not have a strap.
> 
> The GM is a belt and scarf.




Thats pretty. Do you like it


----------



## cjcazana

I do. But I don't love it. I just don't know how much I'll use it.


----------



## poptarts

I got all three boxes today yay! The card holder isn't my preferred color so I will probably send it back and fingers crossed for another. I was hoping for something a bit more practical for the GM box but I actually love it b/c the quirky animal print.


----------



## chenchen_chikis

My mm box did not come with a petit h ribbon nor animal!


----------



## lrishmany

poptarts said:


> I got all three boxes today yay! The card holder isn't my preferred color so I will probably send it back and fingers crossed for another. I was hoping for something a bit more practical for the GM box but I actually love it b/c the quirky animal print.




Love the little turquoise turtle on your box!  So cute


----------



## bakeacookie

cjcazana said:


> Here's the GM and MM.
> 
> My MM did not have a strap.
> 
> The GM is a belt and scarf.




Omg instructions for the GM! Haha.


----------



## kevintheking

poptarts said:


> I got all three boxes today yay! The card holder isn't my preferred color so I will probably send it back and fingers crossed for another. I was hoping for something a bit more practical for the GM box but I actually love it b/c the quirky animal print.


Very nice print! Honestly not so bad the GM item this month!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

poptarts said:


> I got all three boxes today yay! The card holder isn't my preferred color so I will probably send it back and fingers crossed for another. I was hoping for something a bit more practical for the GM box but I actually love it b/c the quirky animal print.


Very beautiful..Love the scarf colors..congrats


----------



## Bostonjetset

cjcazana said:


> Here's the GM and MM.
> 
> My MM did not have a strap.
> 
> The GM is a belt and scarf.



That is a gorgeous print on the GM but it still seems kind of odd.  Sort of like a cross between a bib and a cummerbund?!?   What I don't understand though, is why this costs more than if you just bought the actual scarf for $395!  You could wear the 90cm as a belt as well and possible have many more options that this does not offer.

Sorry about your MM not having a strap.  That is pretty cheap of them to remove it for the surprise boxes when it always came with one before.  You got a really nice colorway but I would feel it is "incomplete" as the previous poster said about his.  They really should include it.


----------



## cjcazana

Bostonjetset said:


> That is a gorgeous print on the GM but it still seems kind of odd.  Sort of like a cross between a bib and a cummerbund?!?   What I don't understand though, is why this costs more than if you just bought the actual scarf for $395!  You could wear the 90cm as a belt as well and possible have many more options that this does not offer.
> 
> Sorry about your MM not having a strap.  That is pretty cheap of them to remove it for the surprise boxes when it always came with one before.  You got a really nice colorway but I would feel it is "incomplete" as the previous poster said about his.  They really should include it.



That's what I felt like about the belt/scarf.  I could buy one - where I picked the color and print that I love for less.  

And I agree about the card case. 

They both went back.  I think I'm done with the petit h items... Of course with my luck, they'll have something I love next month!


----------



## boo1689

I purchased the tie/scarf hybrid at SCP petit h and I absolutely love it!! It's the smartest design because it ties a bow effortlessly and beautifully ~ I was kicking myself for not getting more ! I think it's time to stock up now !


----------



## boo1689

cjcazana said:


> Here's the GM and MM.
> 
> My MM did not have a strap.
> 
> The GM is a belt and scarf.



I love the blue in your GM!! tied around the waist or around the neck it will be gorgeous!



poptarts said:


> I got all three boxes today yay! The card holder isn't my preferred color so I will probably send it back and fingers crossed for another. I was hoping for something a bit more practical for the GM box but I actually love it b/c the quirky animal print.



cute charms! the scarf print is so whimsical ~ very cute!


----------



## poptarts

chenchen_chikis said:


> My mm box did not come with a petit h ribbon nor animal!



Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe call customer service? Hopefully they'll send you one separately. H's usually pretty good bout this.




lrishmany said:


> Love the little turquoise turtle on your box!  So cute



Thank you! Sometimes I feel like these little guys are the best part about petite h ;D




kevintheking said:


> Very nice print! Honestly not so bad the GM item this month!!



Thank you! I agree, the tie scarf/belt thing is actually quite wearable. Perfect with a white shirt dress for a Labor Day party!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful..Love the scarf colors..congrats



Thank you 





boo1689 said:


> cute charms! the scarf print is so whimsical ~ very cute!



Hey boo1689, Mr Wolf is looking very nice with his new belt scarf. I love the colors, so vibrant!



===========

Has anyone been keeping up with these petite h charms (that comes on the box)? Very curious just how many there is


----------



## clydekiwi

poptarts said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe call customer service? Hopefully they'll send you one separately. H's usually pretty good bout this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Sometimes I feel like these little guys are the best part about petite h ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I agree, the tie scarf/belt thing is actually quite wearable. Perfect with a white shirt dress for a Labor Day party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey boo1689, Mr Wolf is looking very nice with his new belt scarf. I love the colors, so vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> ===========
> 
> Has anyone been keeping up with these petite h charms (that comes on the box)? Very curious just how many there is




I know. I love those little guys on top of the box


----------



## clydekiwi

Just curious but what does everyone do with there petit h if not returned. Do you use them? I really dont. Mine are stored in boxes but i kind of think of them as collector pieces


----------



## clydekiwi

The silk bracelet would also be cute as a hair tie if wrapped twice


----------



## bakeacookie

clydekiwi said:


> The silk bracelet would also be cute as a hair tie if wrapped twice



That's a good idea!



boo1689 said:


> I purchased the tie/scarf hybrid at SCP petit h and I absolutely love it!! It's the smartest design because it ties a bow effortlessly and beautifully ~ I was kicking myself for not getting more ! I think it's time to stock up now !
> 
> View attachment 3117654



That's adorable!

Though, I don't think I'd be able to pull it off.


----------



## Bostonjetset

clydekiwi said:


> Just curious but what does everyone do with there petit h if not returned. Do you use them? I really dont. Mine are stored in boxes but i kind of think of them as collector pieces



They most definitely ARE collector pieces as each one is [for the most part] one of a kind and limited.  

I only have two petit h pieces and one I use [the croc brooch] whilst the other I bought more as a collector piece [the silk Xmas ornament which I lucked out and got in L'Arbre de Vie...a pattern I love but missed out on the scarf!]


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Finally, I received my MM from last week. It is the cardholder and it did come with a leather strap.  It is black and red which are my college/graduate school colors so I think I will keep it.


----------



## Love_Couture

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Finally, I received my MM from last week. It is the cardholder and it did come with a leather strap.  It is black and red which are my college/graduate school colors so I think I will keep it.



Love it.  Congratulations.


----------



## kevintheking

So chic I wish I had gotten this color I would have kept mine! I'm glad you were able to take a photo of the strap as I got one too but quickly returned it so was unable to show the group


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I would email CS at h.com and use that picture to prove that they do indeed come with a strap. I have to dated receipt too.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Love_Couture said:


> Love it.  Congratulations.


Thank you! First petit H item I did not want to return.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Finally, I received my MM from last week. It is the cardholder and it did come with a leather strap.  It is black and red which are my college/graduate school colors so I think I will keep it.




This is really lovely. Congrats. Hope mine comes with a strap.


----------



## lrishmany

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Finally, I received my MM from last week. It is the cardholder and it did come with a leather strap.  It is black and red which are my college/graduate school colors so I think I will keep it.




Very nice!  Mine is scheduled to arrive later today.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for one with a strap too.


----------



## Jannyminhoudd

my petit h dolphin^_^


----------



## BirkinLover77

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Finally, I received my MM from last week. It is the cardholder and it did come with a leather strap.  It is black and red which are my college/graduate school colors so I think I will keep it.


Lovely colors


----------



## sleepykitten

Jannyminhoudd said:


> View attachment 3119630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my petit h dolphin^_^



super cute! is it from hermes.com this month's petit h surprise?


----------



## Kat.Lee

sleepykitten said:


> super cute! is it from hermes.com this month's petit h surprise?




These are this month's surprise: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29121494
[emoji4]
And PM is a silk bracelet!


----------



## mep123

Updated list for 2015 Petit h - USA    
  MAY
  PM:         leather dog charm ($200+?) &#8211; unisex
  MM:        leather reversible pendant medium size ($440) - ?
  GM:         silk totebag ($580) &#8211; ?

JUNE
  PM:         leather luggage tag ($235) - unisex
  MM:        set of 3 fabric pouches (?) - unisex
  GM:         silk scarf with leather hole (?) &#8211; for women

JUNE Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
  PM:        bangle bracelet ($780) -?
  MM:       set of two cuff bracelets ($1200+) -?

JULY
  PM:         croc brooch ($135) - unisex
  MM:        leather pen holder ($245) - unisex
  GM:         silk/leather women's top ($1875) &#8211; for women

AUGUST
  PM:        silk necklace/bracelet ($180) - for women
  MM:       reversible leather bracelet ($260) &#8211; for women
  GM:        terry cloth poncho/robe ($760) &#8211; for women

  SEPTEMBER
  PM:        silk bracelet ($150) - for women
MM:       ID/card holder ($325) - unisex
GM:        silk scarf/belt ($500) - for women


----------



## Jannyminhoudd

sleepykitten said:


> super cute! is it from hermes.com this month's petit h surprise?




No, it was from German official website^_^


----------



## lrishmany

OhMyHermes said:


> So I just got off the phone with customer service and they have been sticking to the story that this month's MM will not ship with a strap. I guess those that get a strap are just lucky?  I even mentioned that I knew one was shipped with a strap and that it does include one on UK/Japan sites, as well as being the same item number and $325 price point. I will be curious to see how other MMs ship once people post what they get.
> 
> 
> 
> To me it's not worth returning as it is still functional (I am a guy that goes through wallets and card holders often), just an odd feeling that it did originally come with one and now it has been cut for seemingly no reason. The manager will be calling me back but I am sure she will just confirm what I have already heard. Not worth being disappointed over but just a heads up for anyone else and hopefully it will save you a call to customer service!




So did they ever send you a strap?  Mine came today with no strap and I am trying to decide if it is worth calling Hermes to try and get a strap for it


----------



## lrishmany

My mm petit h finally arrived today.  No strap...waaah
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
y


----------



## bostonbirkin

It is disappointing that H is sending the card holder without a strap to some clients, and with a strap to others?!  To plunk down a substantial amount of money for an item that you have never seen requires allegiance to the brand.  Not sending the same quality or quantity of an item to every client seems so against the perfectionism we all expect from Hermes. I certainly think everyone who purchased the item should email customer service. Perhaps the would rectify the problem. The brand I love would certainly want everyone to feel that they had a positive experience with the Petit H surprise boxes!


----------



## lrishmany

bostonbirkin said:


> It is disappointing that H is sending the card holder without a strap to some clients, and with a strap to others?!  To plunk down a substantial amount of money for an item that you have never seen requires allegiance to the brand.  Not sending the same quality or quantity of an item to every client seems so against the perfectionism we all expect from Hermes. I certainly think everyone who purchased the item should email customer service. Perhaps the would rectify the problem. The brand I love would certainly want everyone to feel that they had a positive experience with the Petit H surprise boxes!




I agree.  I plan to contact customer service.  And why send a card holder with a hole punched in it for a strap if they aren't going to send a strap with it....a little bizarre


----------



## excalibur

Good luck contacting H cust svc. They are such a pain from my personal experience.
If I were you I'd return the item ASAP (10-day return policy) 
Paying $$$ & not getting a "complete" set is unacceptable IMO.







lrishmany said:


> I agree.  I plan to contact customer service.  And why send a card holder with a hole punched in it for a strap if they aren't going to send a strap with it....a little bizarre


----------



## lrishmany

excalibur said:


> Good luck contacting H cust svc. They are such a pain from my personal experience.
> 
> If I were you I'd return the item ASAP (10-day return policy)
> 
> Paying $$$ & not getting a "complete" set is unacceptable IMO.




I couldn't agree more


----------



## Keren16

excalibur said:


> Good luck contacting H cust svc. They are such a pain from my personal experience.
> 
> If I were you I'd return the item ASAP (10-day return policy)
> 
> Paying $$$ & not getting a "complete" set is unacceptable IMO.




I agree with you.  Seems incomplete.  I bought a petit h card holder like that in December & it came with a strap which I find very practical.


----------



## Keren16

lrishmany said:


> My mm petit h finally arrived today.  No strap...waaah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122164
> View attachment 3122167




Do you know if customer service can send a strap?  Might be worth asking


----------



## lrishmany

Keren16 said:


> Do you know if customer service can send a strap?  Might be worth asking




I was going to ask, but someone else posted that they called customer service and they said it wasn't suppose to come with a strap (even though some people have been receiving a strap with theirs). I decided just to return it.  So it went in the mail today


----------



## bostonbirkin

My September GM. The scarf/belt. Very expensive for what it is ...but I like it.


----------



## cucomelon5

Did anyone have success in calling customer service to ask about a strap for the MM cardholder?  I tried, but the CS rep asked me for an order number or the name for an order that did receive a strap with the cardholder.  When I said I saw it from posts online, she insisted that they must have gotten it from a traveling Petit H store or from an older box as this month's box didn't ship with straps   I'm not sure if they would have agreed to send me one if I did produce an order number or name...? Quite odd


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

cucomelon5 said:


> Did anyone have success in calling customer service to ask about a strap for the MM cardholder?  I tried, but the CS rep asked me for an order number or the name for an order that did receive a strap with the cardholder.  When I said I saw it from posts online, she insisted that they must have gotten it from a traveling Petit H store or from an older box as this month's box didn't ship with straps   I'm not sure if they would have agreed to send me one if I did produce an order number or name...? Quite odd


PM me for my order number


----------



## klynneann

Here's my Petit H from July (croc brooch) in action!  I received several compliments.  A few SAs in Nordstrom went gaga over it!


----------



## Bostonjetset

klynneann said:


> Here's my Petit H from July (croc brooch) in action!  I received several compliments.  A few SAs in Nordstrom went gaga over it!



SO lovely!  It's actually quite funny because I also plan to wear mine with a tan cardigan!  We will most definitely be twins!  HAHA


----------



## klynneann

Bostonjetset said:


> SO lovely!  It's actually quite funny because I also plan to wear mine with a tan cardigan!  We will most definitely be twins!  HAHA



Yay twins!!    I'm really looking forward to wearing it on my coats this winter.  Hm, but I guess not when it rains...


----------



## kevintheking

Does anyone have the set of three mini mirrors in croc or know the price... I would love for that to be Octobers suprise item


----------



## mep123

Adorable card holders on the Hermes UK and German websites for Petit H...

http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/porte-cartes-histoire-naturelle.html


----------



## clydekiwi

mep123 said:


> Adorable card holders on the Hermes UK and German websites for Petit H...
> 
> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/porte-cartes-histoire-naturelle.html




These are cute


----------



## kevintheking

mep123 said:


> Adorable card holders on the Hermes UK and German websites for Petit H...
> 
> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/porte-cartes-histoire-naturelle.html



I wish I could order one of these!!! So charming!!! Hopefully this will be Octobers petit h


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> I wish I could order one of these!!! So charming!!! Hopefully this will be Octobers petit h




I hope so


----------



## LOUKPEACH

klynneann said:


> Here's my Petit H from July (croc brooch) in action!  I received several compliments.  A few SAs in Nordstrom went gaga over it!


Just right!


----------



## klynneann

LOUKPEACH said:


> Just right!



Thank you, Loukpeach!  I wish I could get another one!


----------



## bakeacookie

mep123 said:


> Adorable card holders on the Hermes UK and German websites for Petit H...
> 
> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/porte-cartes-histoire-naturelle.html




Those are adorable!


----------



## ilovenicebags

So cute. Fingers crossed for next months surprise boxes!


----------



## ilovenicebags

I just saw the price for the card holder on uk Hermes. It's £510 which is approx $775. If there is a gm box in October for $775 or $800 it could be this card holder.


----------



## kevintheking

ilovenicebags said:


> I just saw the price for the card holder on uk Hermes. It's £510 which is approx $775. If there is a gm box in October for $775 or $800 it could be this card holder.



Yes fingers crossed! I did the same calculation but then I realized we will not have the option to choose hippo vs crocodile so the. I became frustrated once again thee are blind and we can't choose color family like they have done in the past and continue to have that option on the international sites 

K


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

bostonbirkin said:


> My September GM. The scarf/belt. Very expensive for what it is ...but I like it.




Wow! That is something very unique! Never seen that before even in the sevres stores. A piece of art! Congratulations!


----------



## kevintheking

Petis h October is up 

Pm men and women 240
Mm women 490
GM women 1,550

I do t think any of these are that cool card holder given the price


----------



## klynneann

kevintheking said:


> Petis h October is up
> 
> Pm men and women 240
> Mm women 490
> GM women 1,550
> 
> I do t think any of these are that cool card holder given the price



Yay - and free shipping through the end of the year this time!!


----------



## mep123

Who is going to be brave and jump into the Petit H pool this month? 

Anyone have guesses for what the offerings might be?

Could the PM ($240) be a charm (dare I ask and get too many folks excited)?

Maybe the MM ($490) is the pleated silk necklace?  I don't recall what they cost in previous Petit H events...

The GM is always the real mystery...especially for $1550!


----------



## kevintheking

Actualy free shipping mom longer applies to petit h I was charged ! U have to purchase a silk tie scarf or ready to wear! I called up and complained and they did not waive it


----------



## klynneann

kevintheking said:


> Actualy free shipping mom longer applies to petit h I was charged ! U have to purchase a silk tie scarf or ready to wear! I called up and complained and they did not waive it



Seriously?!  That's so rude.


----------



## mep123

Goodness Hermes.com is certainly being as difficult as they can be about the Petit H online policies...first the (opaque) return policies and now the complimentary shipping exception...

Here is the text of what the complimentary shipping applies to (from the Hermes.com site):

Complimentary Shipping!  From October 1-December 31, we  are pleased to  offer free shipping on all orders shipping via Ground service including  at least one women/men silk or tie, fashion accessories, or fragrances.   For more information, please see our FAQs.


----------



## klynneann

mep123 said:


> Adorable card holders on the Hermes UK and German websites for Petit H...
> 
> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/porte-cartes-histoire-naturelle.html



They're on the French site too - looks like to celebrate 10 years:

http://france.hermes.com/dix-ans/dix-ans/porte-cartes-histoire-naturelle.html


----------



## excalibur

We should join forces & boycott petit h lol.
Too much headache. Apparently the word "all purchase" doesn't mean "all."
Good luck to all! I'm done with petit h due to their twisted rules & policies.







mep123 said:


> Goodness Hermes.com is certainly being as difficult as they can be about the Petit H online policies...first the (opaque) return policies and now the complimentary shipping exception...
> 
> Here is the text of what the complimentary shipping applies to (from the Hermes.com site):
> 
> Complimentary Shipping!  From October 1-December 31, we  are pleased to  offer free shipping on all orders shipping via Ground service including  at least one women/men silk or tie, fashion accessories, or fragrances.   For more information, please see our FAQs.


----------



## lrishmany

I am going to takes chances on the petit h pm size this month. Says for both men and women and multicolor. I will share when it arrives


----------



## ilovenicebags

I ordered the pm and mm. Learned my lesson about the gm boxes.


----------



## WilliamLion

Got PM and MM, finger crossed!!


----------



## klynneann

lrishmany said:


> I am going to takes chances on the petit h pm size this month. Says for both men and women and multicolor. I will share when it arrives





ilovenicebags said:


> I ordered the pm and mm. Learned my lesson about the gm boxes.





WilliamLion said:


> Got PM and MM, finger crossed!!



Can't wait to see!


----------



## kevintheking

Anyone takes gamble on the go this time?


----------



## clydekiwi

Im gonna wait till i see what the items are first [emoji52]


----------



## agneau88

This is interesting. I am so tempting to know what are the PM and MM items for this month. PM suits for both men and women, but MM suits for women only. Is MM going to be a bracelet?


----------



## MYH

Dang.  Tempted to get the pm.


----------



## mep123

PM October option is sold out.
Thanks to all of you "brave souls" who ordered items so that we can see what you receive!

I also noticed that they changed the caption for the _complimentary shipping_ on Hermes.com.  It now reads...

_[FONT=&quot]enjoy complimentary Ground shipping on Silk, Fragrances and Fashion Accessories[/FONT]_


----------



## bedhead

I ordered the PM and MM for in-store pickup (free) instead of delivery ($30). I got a confirmation email saying the order was in process, but no shipping confirmation yet, though I've never done in-store pickup from the website before so I don't know if they send a notification when it's sent or just when it's ready for pickup.


----------



## klynneann

bedhead said:


> I ordered the PM and MM for in-store pickup (free) instead of delivery ($30). I got a confirmation email saying the order was in process, but no shipping confirmation yet, though I've never done in-store pickup from the website before so I don't know if they send a notification when it's sent or just when it's ready for pickup.



After about a week or so you might want to follow up with your boutique - I've heard that packages can sit there for a few days before they contact you.  The one time I did it I gave my SA a heads up in advance, so he knew to be on the lookout for it and I think that really helped in my getting it promptly.


----------



## bedhead

klynneann said:


> After about a week or so you might want to follow up with your boutique - I've heard that packages can sit there for a few days before they contact you.  The one time I did it I gave my SA a heads up in advance, so he knew to be on the lookout for it and I think that really helped in my getting it promptly.



Thank you! I will definitely do that.


----------



## ilovenicebags

PM box is the three silk ornaments. MM box the leather silk ornament. Mine are going back. Don't love either of them.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Typo above. MM is leather silk bracelet.


----------



## klynneann

ilovenicebags said:


> PM box is the three silk ornaments. MM box the leather silk ornament. Mine are going back. Don't love either of them.



Pics??!


----------



## clydekiwi

I had a feeling it was ornaments


----------



## clydekiwi

Pics please


----------



## ilovenicebags




----------



## ilovenicebags




----------



## klynneann

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 3145721



Thank you for the pics!  I'm glad I waited - I'll pass this month.


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 3145720




Those are pretty. Is the bracelet loose on the wrist.


----------



## ilovenicebags

I think I am done with this surprise box thing. I have ordered them every month and only kept maybe half of my purchases. I am a die hard petit h fan but this is just silly now.


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 3145720




When are you returning? I will keep an eye on the website i like the ornaments


----------



## clydekiwi

I wonder what the gm is


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> I think I am done with this surprise box thing. I have ordered them every month and only kept maybe half of my purchases. I am a die hard petit h fan but this is just silly now.




Please post a pic of the bracelet on


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 3145721




Please measure the circumference of the bracelet i like it. My wrist is small and if it's going to fit loose i wont order it. I like them snug. Thanks


----------



## bakeacookie

The ornaments are cool, but I'd rather pick the colorway and shape like how we could before. 

They need to not make it a surprise anymore. They'd sell out even faster that way.


----------



## ilovenicebags

clydekiwi said:


> Please measure the circumference of the bracelet i like it. My wrist is small and if it's going to fit loose i wont order it. I like them snug. Thanks




Sorry the box is already taped up.


----------



## MYH

I love nice bags.  Thanks for posting your goodies.  I like the ornaments but if they come in a silk design or cw I'm not into, then it's a no go for me.  Are you keeping your silk ornaments?  The bracelet is cool but usually a round bangle doesn't work for me.


----------



## kevintheking

I think I am too I got the pm and I already have the three ornaments, so I just wasted 20.00  very curriois to see the GM though


----------



## clydekiwi

I been only doing this for a few months and im starting to think these are returns from previous petit h months. Could that be why theres no bag charms?


----------



## WilliamLion

Oh noooooo...then I have to return all of the items too...Sad

Just cancelled the whole order... I'm not playing with Petit H game again without any hinting what the item is anymore


----------



## excalibur

A reminder to all: petit h return policy is now 10 days (a customer svc said 15 days---this just proves inconsistency & hidden tricks with H!) 
It's not certain whether the items must be postmarked within 10 days after delivery or must reach their NY warehouse within 10 days. 
To be safe, If you don't like the items, return them ASAP to avoid headache.






WilliamLion said:


> Oh noooooo...then I have to return all of the items too...Sad
> 
> Just cancelled the whole order... I'm not playing with Petit H game again without any hinting what the item is anymore


----------



## boo1689

petit h return policy on h.com

" Returns must be made prior to the last day of the calendar month of the sale during which you purchased a &#8220;petit h&#8221; Product and 10 days after the date you receive the Product whichever occurs last."

I think for those of you who made the purchase early in the month, it means you have until the end of the month of Oct. to return.  But for ppl who purchase towards the end of the month, it's the later of end of Oct, or 10 days after receipt of the item.

( pls correct me if I'm reading this wrong~  )


----------



## bakeacookie

clydekiwi said:


> I been only doing this for a few months and im starting to think these are returns from previous petit h months. Could that be why theres no bag charms?



But these weren't offered previously? At least according to the list.


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> But these weren't offered previously? At least according to the list.




I dont know. Just a guess did you get the pm box


----------



## bakeacookie

clydekiwi said:


> I dont know. Just a guess did you get the pm box




No. I only want certain colors of stuff so I decided not to get any petit h because of the return hassle.


----------



## excalibur

boo1689 said:


> petit h return policy on h.com
> 
> " Returns must be made prior to the last day of the calendar month of the sale during which you purchased a &#8220;petit h&#8221; Product and 10 days after the date you receive the Product whichever occurs last."
> 
> I think for those of you who made the purchase early in the month, it means you have until the end of the month of Oct. to return.  But for ppl who purchase towards the end of the month, it's the later of end of Oct, or 10 days after receipt of the item.
> 
> ( pls correct me if I'm reading this wrong~  )


I didn't realize about the 1st rule until you mentioned it. I tried to reach out to H cust svc, they kept telling me 10 days. But as we know, dealing w H cust svc is a pain. 
I'm done with US petit h surprise stuff. To me it's more like tricky stuff!


----------



## boo1689

excalibur said:


> I didn't realize about the 1st rule until you mentioned it. I tried to reach out to H cust svc, they kept telling me 10 days. But as we know, dealing w H cust svc is a pain.
> I'm done with US petit h surprise stuff. To me it's more like tricky stuff!




hugs~ too bad we can't get more interesting/desirable petit h items from H.com!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

MYH said:


> I love nice bags.  Thanks for posting your goodies.  I like the ornaments but if they come in a silk design or cw I'm not into, then it's a no go for me.  Are you keeping your silk ornaments?  The bracelet is cool but usually a round bangle doesn't work for me.




I have returned everything. None of the items really appealed to me.


----------



## MYH

ilovenicebags said:


> I have returned everything. None of the items really appealed to me.


H just needs to give us the bag charms like we have been asking for!


----------



## ilovenicebags

MYH said:


> H just needs to give us the bag charms like we have been asking for!




Agreed! Or at least the other cool things!


----------



## bedhead

Stopped into Madison Ave today (I am there kind of often now!) and asked my SA if my in-store delivery was in. She checked and it wasn't, and when I told her it was petit H she was surprised! She didn't know it was still going on and was still a surprise item every month. Apparently they don't tell the SAs about this!


----------



## klynneann

bedhead said:


> Stopped into Madison Ave today (I am there kind of often now!) and asked my SA if my in-store delivery was in. She checked and it wasn't, and when I told her it was petit H she was surprised! She didn't know it was still going on and was still a surprise item every month. Apparently they don't tell the SAs about this!



I had to explain the whole thing to my SAs too (I was wearing my croc brooch when I visited a few weeks ago).


----------



## mep123

Here is the updated list...

 2015 Petit h - USA 

  MAY
  PM:       leather dog charm ($200+?)  unisex
  MM:       leather reversible pendant medium size ($440) - ?
  GM:        silk totebag ($580)  ?

JUNE
  PM:       leather luggage tag ($235) - unisex
  MM:       set of 3 fabric pouches (?) - unisex
  GM:        silk scarf with leather hole (?)  for women

JUNE Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
  PM:       bangle bracelet ($780) -?
  MM:      set of two cuff bracelets ($1200+) -?

JULY
  PM:       croc brooch ($135) - unisex
  MM:       leather pen holder ($245) - unisex
  GM:        silk/leather women's top ($1875)  for women

AUGUST
  PM:       silk necklace/bracelet ($180) - for women
  MM:      reversible leather bracelet ($260)  for women
  GM:       terry cloth poncho/robe ($760)  for women

  SEPTEMBER
  PM:       silk bracelet ($150) - for women
MM:      ID/card holder ($325) - unisex
GM:       silk scarf/belt ($500) - for women

  OCTOBER

  PM:       Set of three silk ornaments ($240)  unisex
  MM:      Leather/Silk bangle bracelet ($490)  for women
  GM:       ? ($1550)  for women 
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## mep123

clydekiwi said:


> Please measure the circumference of the bracelet i like it. My wrist is small and if it's going to fit loose i wont order it. I like them snug. Thanks



If anyone else receives the bracelet (or already has one from a previous year's Petit H sale) I am also curious about the circumference (estimated wrist size)...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pinktailcat

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 3145720



Wow those are super cute  

Thank you for sharing. I wish I had gut to order when they were available!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Is petit h in Japan again? Saw some posts on Instagram but couldn't understand the Japanese.


----------



## boo1689

ilovenicebags said:


> Is petit h in Japan again? Saw some posts on Instagram but couldn't understand the Japanese.



petit h was at Ginza Japan in April this year ~


----------



## pluiee

ilovenicebags said:


> Is petit h in Japan again? Saw some posts on Instagram but couldn't understand the Japanese.



Yup - they're in Kyoto until October 11!


----------



## Powder Puff

Just checked, bag charms all sold out at Kyoto. The petit H event is held at a temple in Kyoto.


----------



## wigglytuff

Powder Puff said:


> Just checked, bag charms all sold out at Kyoto. The petit H event is held at a temple in Kyoto.


oh that makes me miss kyoto even more!


----------



## ilovenicebags

So does anyone know what's in the gm box?


----------



## bedhead

I too am interested in what's in the GM box this month. I only ordered PM and MM. I had them sent for in-store pickup because I wanted to avoid the shipping fees, and spoke to yet another SA at Madison who did not know that petit H was still done online. I opened them in the store and fortunately liked both items. The colors and shapes of the ornaments in the PM box were to my liking and though I'm not 100% in love with the MM bangle bracelet, it will serve a purpose in my work wardrobe.

I was also really happy with the little leather animals this month - I got a monkey and a baby deer, which are two that I've never received before. I was beginning to think I'd amass an army of turtles!


----------



## NikitaH

Hi Ladies,
Anyone ever didn't pick up in-store collection after 21days? What happened?  Will you get a credit back to your CC? Any info gladly appreciated! TIA


----------



## mep123

Apparently some folks out there in the universe took the plunge on the GM Petit H October offering -- as it is no longer available on the website


----------



## klynneann

Anyone get the GM this time? Dying to find out what it is. ..


----------



## pinktailcat

klynneann said:


> Anyone get the GM this time? Dying to find out what it is. ..



Suddenly another sets appeared?

$760, $1200, and $3950


----------



## clydekiwi

pinktailcat said:


> Suddenly another sets appeared?
> 
> 
> 
> $760, $1200, and $3950




Crazy. I wonder what they are


----------



## klynneann

pinktailcat said:


> Suddenly another sets appeared?
> 
> $760, $1200, and $3950



Oh wow.  These are pretty high priced...


----------



## ilovenicebags

klynneann said:


> Oh wow.  These are pretty high priced...



These are the croc boxes. If you look at the URL it says august petit h croc.


----------



## klynneann

ilovenicebags said:


> These are the croc boxes. If you look at the URL it says august petit h croc.



Yeah, but croc what exactly?  My little croc brooch was only $135!


----------



## mep123

In mid-June the Crocodile offerings were 

  PM:        bangle bracelet ($780) 

  [FONT=&quot]MM:      set of two cuff bracelets ($1200+)

All three for October are listed as "best suited for women" so perhaps similar jewelry items?


 [/FONT]


----------



## kevintheking

Yes just saw and per true url they are he croc items... I really want the mirror set but don't want to take a gamble  on these


----------



## periogirl28

kevintheking said:


> Yes just saw and per true url they are he croc items... I really want the mirror set but don't want to take a gamble  on these



Sorry may I ask which mirror set you are referring to? Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Mid month offering up

PM: $760, for women, color: multicolor (could it be that cute card holder with the hippo and alligator?)
MM: $1200, for women
GM: $3950, for women. (omg, this better be a bag of some sort!)

 url says box surprise croc august, which is weird. But the croc offerings were in mid August. 

Anyone brave enough to order, please share!!


----------



## Mindi B

There is So No Way I will spend almost $4k for a surprise whose color I can't even select.  But if anyone has the guts (and deep pockets) to do it, I wanna see!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

mindi b said:


> there is so no way i will spend almost $4k for a surprise whose color i can't even select.  But if anyone has the guts (and deep pockets) to do it, i wanna see!



+1


----------



## hedgwin99

Another round of petite H offering on H.com. Price point a bit better. Pm box suited for women is $150


----------



## pinktailcat

hedgwin99 said:


> Another round of petite H offering on H.com. Price point a bit better. Pm box suited for women is $150



Could be the returned items for September Petit H !?

SEPTEMBER
PM: silk bracelet ($150) - for women
MM: ID/card holder ($325) - unisex
GM: silk scarf/belt ($500) - for women


----------



## hedgwin99

pinktailcat said:


> Could be the returned items for September Petit H !?
> 
> 
> 
> SEPTEMBER
> 
> PM: silk bracelet ($150) - for women
> 
> MM: ID/card holder ($325) - unisex
> 
> GM: silk scarf/belt ($500) - for women




OMG I hope not! Doesn't H get it! No one wants it!!! The first time around!!!


----------



## excalibur

pinktailcat said:


> Could be the returned items for September Petit H !?
> 
> SEPTEMBER
> PM: silk bracelet ($150) - for women
> MM: ID/card holder ($325) - unisex
> GM: silk scarf/belt ($500) - for women


It's got to be the same items (or Sept returned items) if prices are exactly the same.


----------



## mep123

Feels like Hermes.com (USA)  is losing steam with the Petit H items... at this point they are clearly reposting returns/leftovers/random items from previous months. It will be interesting to see if they offer any Petit H items in November or December.


----------



## klynneann

mep123 said:


> Feels like Hermes.com (USA)  is losing steam with the Petit H items... at this point tney are clearly reposting returns/leftovers/random items from previous months. It will be interesting to see if they offer any Petit H items in November or December.



I wish they would re-post returns of those croc brooches...


----------



## klynneann

Did anyone purchase the $3950 GM box from earlier this month?  Would love to see...!


----------



## bakeacookie

They just need to go posting the actual items and giving a surprise colorway or something, because if that $3950 box was a bag, you know everyone would've snapped that up. But at these prices, and rather terrible return policy, you would be stuck with an item you don't want. 

Even for small items, I'd just like to know what type of bracelet I'm getting. I don't want the same style again.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I am thinking the GM for 3950 was the skeleton bag in croc?  Or a coat?


----------



## hedgwin99

I asked a fren to pickup couple of cute leather charms from petite h in Paris... She went into the store today... She told me "store totally packed! So many ppl" the worse part is ... Not a single leather charm in stock! This is totally crazy!!


----------



## mep123

Looks like returns on the October Petit H items have been reposted on Hermes.com this morning...

 OCTOBER
  PM:       Set of silk ornaments ($240)  unisex
  MM:      Leather/Silk bangle bracelet ($490)  for women


----------



## MYH

mep123 said:


> Looks like returns on the October Petit H items have been reposted on Hermes.com this morning...
> 
> OCTOBER
> PM:       Set of silk ornaments ($240)  unisex
> MM:      Leather/Silk bangle bracelet ($490)  for women


This petit h stuff is getting boring.


----------



## Mindi B

It makes me sad, but I had the same thought.  Frankly, trust H.com/us to take a great idea and run it into the ground with their bad site and awful policies.


----------



## MYH

Mindi B said:


> It makes me sad, but I had the same thought.  Frankly, trust H.com/us to take a great idea and run it into the ground with their bad site and awful policies.


Yep. Total Snoozefest. Re Listing returns. It's almost like eBay. :lolots:


----------



## L etoile

I can't find the petit H page anymore. Did they discontinue this?


----------



## mep123

L etoile said:


> I can't find the petit H page anymore. Did they discontinue this?



The past few months it has taken a few days for the Petit H offerings to be updated at the beginning of the month -- but given the recent "reposting" of returned/previous months' offerings in October -- Petit H may be over for 2015.  We'll have to wait and see


----------



## klynneann

mep123 said:


> The past few months it has taken a few days for the Petit H offerings to be updated at the beginning of the month -- but given the recent "reposting" of returned/previous months' offerings in October -- Petit H may be over for 2015.  We'll have to wait and see



Oh goodness - I'd completely forgotten it's a new month!


----------



## hedgwin99

Here is a suggestion for Hermes... My fren checked for me.. Recently petite h in Paris offered leather charms in Halloween theme in the month of October. For November and December offering can Hermes offers some leather bag charms relating to Thanksgiving & Christmas??


----------



## bakeacookie

hedgwin99 said:


> here is a suggestion for hermes... My fren checked for me.. Recently petite h in paris offered leather charms in halloween theme in the month of october. For november and december offering can hermes offers some leather bag charms relating to thanksgiving & christmas??



+1!


----------



## bedhead

hedgwin99 said:


> Here is a suggestion for Hermes... My fren checked for me.. Recently petite h in Paris offered leather charms in Halloween theme in the month of October. For November and December offering can Hermes offers some leather bag charms relating to Thanksgiving & Christmas??



I would love this! Except now I want all the Halloween-themed ones!


----------



## mep123

Up on the website this morning...

 NOVEMBER
  PM:       ? ($200)  for women
  GM:       ? ($620)  for women

 [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## clydekiwi

I bought the pm. I hope i don't regret it


----------



## bedhead

I am torn - I want to continue to buy petit H items, and I love the idea of them reusing scraps of materials that would otherwise be discarded (so little waste!), but I really am over the mystery of the whole thing. I'd rather have more info before I buy something!


----------



## hedgwin99

bedhead said:


> I am torn - I want to continue to buy petit H items, and I love the idea of them reusing scraps of materials that would otherwise be discarded (so little waste!), but I really am over the mystery of the whole thing. I'd rather have more info before I buy something!




+1!!! Also I heard horror stories on petite h return on Hermes.com... I just can't pull the trigger. GL[emoji6]


----------



## clydekiwi

bedhead said:


> I am torn - I want to continue to buy petit H items, and I love the idea of them reusing scraps of materials that would otherwise be discarded (so little waste!), but I really am over the mystery of the whole thing. I'd rather have more info before I buy something!







hedgwin99 said:


> +1!!! Also I heard horror stories on petite h return on Hermes.com... I just can't pull the trigger. GL[emoji6]




Knock on wood i never had a problem with petit h returns. I think its ok if its within the 10 days


----------



## Hermesmaniac

Petit h PM, maybe....

france.hermes.com/dix-ans/dix-ans/gavroche/la-maison-des-carres-twill-pocket-square-89503.html


----------



## clydekiwi

Hermesmaniac said:


> Petit h PM, maybe....
> 
> france.hermes.com/dix-ans/dix-ans/gavroche/la-maison-des-carres-twill-pocket-square-89503.html




The link dont work. What is it


----------



## Mindi B

Worked for me: it's a gavroche.


----------



## clydekiwi

Mindi B said:


> Worked for me: it's a gavroche.




How big are these?


----------



## ilovenicebags

I doubt the France or uk Hermes petit h items are an indicator of what we will get in the USA. My opinion since i have been buying the boxes every month since the inception of the mystery box is that we get the leftovers. We are getting the items that they don't want to sell at the flagship anymore. I have returned a lot of what I bought.


----------



## hedgwin99

This is just for reference. At the petite h Paris offering right now


----------



## mep123

clydekiwi said:


> I bought the pm. I hope i don't regret it



Thanks for being so brave and ordering - REALLY BIG SMILE! 
Please post when it arrives!


----------



## clydekiwi

mep123 said:


> Thanks for being so brave and ordering - REALLY BIG SMILE!
> Please post when it arrives!




Lol. I will. It comes tomorrow. Im wondering if its the silk cord bracelet with the silver toggle.


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> This is just for reference. At the petite h Paris offering right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177486




Why cant we get these or Christmas charms


----------



## clydekiwi

I noticed that the petit h isnt offered today on the website


----------



## clydekiwi

clydekiwi said:


> I noticed that the petit h isnt offered today on the website




Sorry. Its back up


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> Here is a suggestion for Hermes... My fren checked for me.. Recently petite h in Paris offered leather charms in Halloween theme in the month of October. For November and December offering can Hermes offers some leather bag charms relating to Thanksgiving & Christmas??




Are you going to order any? I got the pm


----------



## mep123

clydekiwi said:


> Lol. I will. It comes tomorrow. Im wondering if its the silk cord bracelet with the silver toggle.



That is an excellent guess!  At that price point and "for women" description I assume some type of silk jewelry...
Yup looks like the Petit H link has been up and down this morning -- back up a few minutes ago, but I wonder if the stuff is already sold out?  

As we all know Hermes.com has been notorious for "selling" items not in stock - hee!


----------



## clydekiwi

mep123 said:


> That is an excellent guess!  At that price point and "for women" description I assume some type of silk jewelry...
> Yup looks like the Petit H link has been up and down this morning -- back up a few minutes ago, but I wonder if the stuff is already sold out?
> 
> As we all know Hermes.com has been notorious for "selling" items not in stock - hee!




I would actually like it if it was the silver toggle. I dont know. Im just guessing


----------



## mep123

clydekiwi said:


> I would actually like it if it was the silver toggle. I dont know. Im just guessing



The silver toggle jewelry is really cute (I don't have any but covet the pictures of it on the web!) - fingers crossed it is fun stuff this month!


----------



## clydekiwi

mep123 said:


> The silver toggle jewelry is really cute (I don't have any but covet the pictures of it on the web!) - fingers crossed it is fun stuff this month!




Thanks. Me too. Are you gonna take the plunge with me? [emoji4]


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> Are you going to order any? I got the pm




No I am not brave [emoji23] I hate surprise and I prefer paying for items that I know for sure I will like. I hate the hassle of return n wait for credit card refund [emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> Are you going to order any? I got the pm




I wish you the best luck and hope u get an item u love! Please do post a picture of the item when u get it [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## mep123

clydekiwi said:


> Thanks. Me too. Are you gonna take the plunge with me? [emoji4]



I really want to, but unfortunately have $2500 worth of car repair/maintenance next week -- better to have a working Subaru than Hermes bling...well maybe! 

Probably have to live vicariously this month!


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> I wish you the best luck and hope u get an item u love! Please do post a picture of the item when u get it [emoji6][emoji6]




I will. I dont blame you.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Just got my pm box.


----------



## hedgwin99

ilovenicebags said:


> Just got my pm box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177747
> View attachment 3177748




Nice!!! Is it a big leather charm??? Or more small/medium size


----------



## hedgwin99

ilovenicebags said:


> Just got my pm box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177747
> View attachment 3177748




Is this month box? It says best suited for women? Usually leather charms should be unisex??


----------



## ilovenicebags

It is this months box. I think it's the larger size charm. I am not certain as I haven't seen the various sizes


----------



## hedgwin99

ilovenicebags said:


> It is this months box. I think it's the larger size charm. I am not certain as I haven't seen the various sizes




Ok I just placed an order for PM box... Wish me luck!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> Just got my pm box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177747
> View attachment 3177748




[emoji2][emoji2] [emoji7][emoji7] is this for usa?


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> Just got my pm box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177747
> View attachment 3177748




Im so happy I ordered the pm box


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> Ok I just placed an order for PM box... Wish me luck!!!




Good luck! I hope all the pm boxes are charms


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> It is this months box. I think it's the larger size charm. I am not certain as I haven't seen the various sizes




Did you pay 200$. Im so excited. I hope all the pm boxes are charms


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> Is this month box? It says best suited for women? Usually leather charms should be unisex??




It did. But when you check out it says its suited for both men and women. Hmmm


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Once again, H.com/us is screwy.  Typical.
But the elephant charm is adorable.


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> It did. But when you check out it says its suited for both men and women. Hmmm




Right! So strange! So I decided to go back and pretend to buy MM box. At check out MM box is suitable for women! Either way I select for store pickup. If I don't like what is inside the box I'm just going to exchange for twillies at the boutiques


----------



## ChaneLisette

hedgwin99 said:


> Right! So strange! So I decided to go back and pretend to buy MM box. At check out MM box is suitable for women! Either way I select for store pickup. If I don't like what is inside the box I'm just going to exchange for twillies at the boutiques



I just bought one too and shipped to the store. I learned the hard way that not all stores accept petit h returns as mine does not. Just something to keep in mind. They said only stores that sell petit h items can accept returns. It was definitely irritating since the paperwork says returns can be made in the store. Please share your charm when you receive it.


----------



## hedgwin99

ChaneLisette said:


> I just bought one too and shipped to the store. I learned the hard way that not all stores accept petit h returns as mine does not. Just something to keep in mind. They said only stores that sell petit h items can accept returns. It was definitely irritating since the paperwork says returns can be made in the store. Please share your charm when you receive it.




Well here is the catch! If I want to return petite h the boutique will not accept! But nothing about exchange [emoji6]


----------



## hedgwin99

chanelisette said:


> i just bought one too and shipped to the store. I learned the hard way that not all stores accept petit h returns as mine does not. Just something to keep in mind. They said only stores that sell petit h items can accept returns. It was definitely irritating since the paperwork says returns can be made in the store. Please share your charm when you receive it.


----------



## lrishmany

ilovenicebags said:


> Just got my pm box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177747
> View attachment 3177748




How exciting!  They finally got bag charms back.....I just put in an order for the pm box! Thanks so much for sharing [emoji8]


----------



## ChaneLisette

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3177831



That is actually what I meant. Sorry! I tried to exchange it for credit since I was buying a few items that day. They said they could not accept it at all for refund or credit and that I had to mail it back myself. My store even called for guidance and that is what they were told. This was the first time my store had seen anything petit h so hopefully your store has more experience with it.


----------



## hedgwin99

ChaneLisette said:


> That is actually what I meant. Sorry! I tried to exchange it for credit since I was buying a few items that day. They said they could not accept it at all for refund or credit and that I had to mail it back myself. My store even called for guidance and that is what they were told. This was the first time my store had seen anything petit h so hopefully your store has more experience with it.




Oh no! [emoji33] 
Well I hope I get a cute leather charm in the mail ..... What a hassle !!! A global company like Hermes should have better return policy


----------



## ChaneLisette

hedgwin99 said:


> Oh no! [emoji33]
> Well I hope I get a cute leather charm in the mail ..... What a hassle !!! A global company like Hermes should have better return policy



I totally agree. I think they should offer free shipping on everything and the stores should be able to accept petit h items that they ship back for us. It is very frustrating when the return policy does not mention that petit h items cannot be returned to the store. I have thought about calling and complaining but it sounds as if customer service is not helpful either. I am hoping mine is cute too so I do not have to deal with shipping it back. Best of luck to you and please do share when you receive yours.


----------



## ipodgirl

Thanks for sharing the picture! Now I ordered a pm too. I want a cute leather charm! *keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## ChaneLisette

My order was just canceled! This is the second time this week I have had an order canceled. So irritating.


----------



## clydekiwi

ChaneLisette said:


> My order was just canceled! This is the second time this week I have had an order canceled. So irritating.




I don't understand why it would be. There still available to purchase on the website


----------



## ChaneLisette

clydekiwi said:


> I don't understand why it would be. There still available to purchase on the website



I know, so strange. When I usually receive cancelations it is shortly after I place my order not the next day. I tried again and will be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## hedgwin99

ChaneLisette said:


> I know, so strange. When I usually receive cancelations it is shortly after I place my order not the next day. I tried again and will be keeping my fingers crossed.




Good luck. I check my mail n junk mail folder.. Not cxl yet.... [emoji53]


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> I don't understand why it would be. There still available to purchase on the website




Did u get ur package??


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> Did u get ur package??




It's being delivered today and im at work till 7pm. I will post tonight. I hope its cute [emoji4]


----------



## Darma

OMG, finally the leather charm showed up.  Thanks, everyone for the info.  I rushed in and ordered a PM.  Let's see what happens.


----------



## L etoile

Are the charms only in the elephant shape?


----------



## clydekiwi

I like it! How does it look on my bag?


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3179013
> 
> View attachment 3179014
> 
> View attachment 3179015
> 
> View attachment 3179016
> 
> 
> I like it! How does it look on my bag?




Omg OMG [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;I want one NOW!!!!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> Omg OMG [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;I want one NOW!!!!!!




I love it! Is it to big for the bag?


----------



## MYH

clydekiwi said:


> I love it! Is it to big for the bag?


Might be good if you wound the cord a couple of times to make it shorter so the elephant hangs more in the middle?


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> I love it! Is it to big for the bag?




A Iittle bit big in my opinion but I still plan to use on my GP 30 or L30... [emoji6][emoji6]

Is this the $200 box??


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> A Iittle bit big in my opinion but I still plan to use on my GP 30 or L30... [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> Is this the $200 box??




Yes


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> A Iittle bit big in my opinion but I still plan to use on my GP 30 or L30... [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> Is this the $200 OTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> Yes




Yes with the strap shorten it looks much better[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## clydekiwi

MYH said:


> Might be good if you wound the cord a couple of times to make it shorter so the elephant hangs more in the middle?






Better? Or should i not use it on this bag


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> Yes with the strap shorten it looks much better[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Thanks. Im so glad they finally sent these. I want to order another one but I don't want another elephant


----------



## MYH

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3179052
> 
> Better? Or should i not use it on this bag


Much better! Looks cute.


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> Thanks. Im so glad they finally sent these. I want to order another one but I don't want another elephant




Wait for next month. If H is listening... Send us Christmas leather charms in December !!!


----------



## clydekiwi

MYH said:


> Much better! Looks cute.




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> Wait for next month. If H is listening... Send us Christmas leather charms in December !!!




A santa or snowman [emoji3]. They wont get returns this month


----------



## MYH

clydekiwi said:


> A santa or snowman [emoji3]. They wont get returns this month


Yes!


----------



## clydekiwi

MYH said:


> Yes!




Post a pic of yours when you get it [emoji4]


----------



## ChaneLisette

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3179013
> 
> View attachment 3179014
> 
> View attachment 3179015
> 
> View attachment 3179016
> 
> 
> I like it! How does it look on my bag?



Very cute!  I really like all of the color variations.  I am wondering if they are all elephants now.  I cannot wait to receive mine next week.


----------



## clydekiwi

ChaneLisette said:


> Very cute!  I really like all of the color variations.  I am wondering if they are all elephants now.  I cannot wait to receive mine next week.




Thanks. I wonder also. Post a pic. Cant wait to see yours. I like the elephant. I want a seahorse or monkey   Lol. The colors are nice


----------



## Ayumi12

Thank you guys for sharing. I just ordered mine hopefully it will be elephant charm too... Cant wait [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Redenkeew

ilovenicebags said:


> Just got my pm box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177747
> View attachment 3177748




Thanks for sharing! Your picture helped me to go through with ordering a box for this month. Hopefully it's going to be a nice color combo. 

Anyhow, anyone knows what's in the MM box?


----------



## L etoile

clydekiwi said:


> hedgwin99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Iittle bit big in my opinion but I still plan to use on my GP 30 or L30... [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> Is this the $200 OTE]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179051
> 
> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> It's adorable! You can try it on a larger bag but it fits that one well.
Click to expand...


----------



## clydekiwi

L etoile said:


> clydekiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's adorable! You can try it on a larger bag but it fits that one well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks [emoji4]
Click to expand...


----------



## CathBB

http://france.hermes.com/petit-h/pe...celain/petith-christmas-porcelaine-96833.html

nice petit H for France


----------



## L etoile

CathBB said:


> http://france.hermes.com/petit-h/pe...celain/petith-christmas-porcelaine-96833.html
> 
> nice petit H for France


Wow! Is there any way for us to get those things here? I also love the silk ones below, which only range from 45 to 60 Euro.


----------



## Bostonjetset

L etoile said:


> Wow! Is there any way for us to get those things here? I also love the silk ones below, which only range from 45 to 60 Euro.



Wow those porcelaine ones ARE fabulous!  
The silk ornaments were offered last year during the Petit h event at SCP and were available online as well.  I got the round one with L'arbre du Vie print and it's quite cute.  I think the porcelaine ones are more special though.


----------



## clydekiwi

L etoile said:


> Wow! Is there any way for us to get those things here? I also love the silk ones below, which only range from 45 to 60 Euro.







Bostonjetset said:


> Wow those porcelaine ones ARE fabulous!
> The silk ornaments were offered last year during the Petit h event at SCP and were available online as well.  I got the round one with L'arbre du Vie print and it's quite cute.  I think the porcelaine ones are more special though.




I hope they have something nice like this for december


----------



## pjhm

Too big on that beautiful bag


----------



## cathiey83

Bostonjetset said:


> Wow those porcelaine ones ARE fabulous!
> The silk ornaments were offered last year during the Petit h event at SCP and were available online as well.  I got the round one with L'arbre du Vie print and it's quite cute.  I think the porcelaine ones are more special though.


how do you get invited to petith events? do you have to spend a lot first?


----------



## Darma

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3179013
> 
> View attachment 3179014
> 
> View attachment 3179015
> 
> View attachment 3179016
> 
> 
> I like it! How does it look on my bag?



clydekiwi,

Score!  I like the colors of your elephant.  I ordered two PM, and one has been shipped out.  I'd love to get anything in red and purple.  Crossing my fingers!


----------



## clydekiwi

Darma said:


> clydekiwi,
> 
> 
> 
> Score!  I like the colors of your elephant.  I ordered two PM, and one has been shipped out.  I'd love to get anything in red and purple.  Crossing my fingers!




Thanks. Im in love with those colors also. I wonder if they are all elephants. I think your colors will be pretty. Does it look ok on the bag


----------



## bedhead

clydekiwi said:


> Thanks. Im so glad they finally sent these. I want to order another one but I don't want another elephant



I just got mine and it's a little dog! I would have loved an elephant though.


----------



## lrishmany

bedhead said:


> I just got mine and it's a little dog! I would have loved an elephant though.




Can we see a picture of your little dog charm?


----------



## clydekiwi

bedhead said:


> I just got mine and it's a little dog! I would have loved an elephant though.




Awww so cute. Post a pic


----------



## bakeacookie

cathiey83 said:


> how do you get invited to petith events? do you have to spend a lot first?



First day is VIP only, the remainder is usually open to the public. 

Ohhh so wondering if I should take the plunge, I want a dog.


----------



## lrishmany

Has anyone seen what is in the mm box this month?


----------



## lrishmany

bakeacookie said:


> First day is VIP only, the remainder is usually open to the public.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh so wondering if I should take the plunge, I want a dog.




There is still pm available on the website today!


----------



## clydekiwi

Lol i just ordered another one i hope its not a elephant. I will return if it is


----------



## clydekiwi

lrishmany said:


> Has anyone seen what is in the mm box this month?




I was wondering that also. Did you get a pm


----------



## bakeacookie

lrishmany said:


> There is still pm available on the website today!




Fingers crossed its a dog!


----------



## lrishmany

clydekiwi said:


> I was wondering that also. Did you get a pm




I ordered the pm and I am still waiting for it to arrive.  But I am curious about the mm box [emoji85]


----------



## clydekiwi

lrishmany said:


> I ordered the pm and I am still waiting for it to arrive.  But I am curious about the mm box [emoji85]




Will it arrive today? Please post a pic


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> Fingers crossed its a dog!




Praying [emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## clydekiwi

Well, my order was canceled [emoji17] i knew only one was allowed to be ordered of the same box but I thought I would give it a try


----------



## MYH

bedhead said:


> I just got mine and it's a little dog! I would have loved an elephant though.




I'd like to see too bed head! Thx.


----------



## hedgwin99

Well I got a notification that my order is ready for pickup at the boutique ... I can't wait


----------



## lrishmany

clydekiwi said:


> Will it arrive today? Please post a pic




Not until next wed. [emoji22]. But I will definitely post pic when it arrives


----------



## L etoile

bedhead said:


> I just got mine and it's a little dog! I would have loved an elephant though.


Please post a pic! I would love a dog but wouldn't like the elephant as much. I wish they would do a horse or a monkey.


----------



## hedgwin99

L etoile said:


> Please post a pic! I would love a dog but wouldn't like the elephant as much. I wish they would do a horse or a monkey.




Me too! Horse my first choice


----------



## bakeacookie

hedgwin99 said:


> Well I got a notification that my order is ready for pickup at the boutique ... I can't wait



How long did it take for it to arrive at the boutique? 

I also did boutique pick up as I always miss the FedEx guy and it always requires a signature. 

Does anyone know how long I have to pick up the item at the boutique?


----------



## hedgwin99

bakeacookie said:


> How long did it take for it to arrive at the boutique?
> 
> 
> 
> I also did boutique pick up as I always miss the FedEx guy and it always requires a signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long I have to pick up the item at the boutique?




Placed the order on Wed (11/4) got the notification today it's ready for pickup at the boutique


----------



## ChaneLisette

hedgwin99 said:


> Placed the order on Wed (11/4) got the notification today it's ready for pickup at the boutique



Wow! That is so great. Are you close to New York? Mine is going to take a week to arrive in my local store.


----------



## WilliamLion

ChaneLisette said:


> Wow! That is so great. Are you close to New York? Mine is going to take a week to arrive in my local store.



So it seems like it's using FedEx ground shipping to boutique


----------



## Darma

clydekiwi said:


> Thanks. Im in love with those colors also. I wonder if they are all elephants. I think your colors will be pretty. Does it look ok on the bag



I think it's adorable.  I like love bag charms. I have 4 rodeos, LOL.....


----------



## bakeacookie

hedgwin99 said:


> Placed the order on Wed (11/4) got the notification today it's ready for pickup at the boutique




That's not too bad thanks!


----------



## Bostonjetset

cathiey83 said:


> how do you get invited to petith events? do you have to spend a lot first?



Petit h has a travelling "shop" that moves throughout the world to various Hermes boutiques.  Last year they set up in SCP in SoCal.  It is not invite only [except I believe the first day as another poster mentioned] so anyone can go.  I live on the other side of the country so did not go but they offered many things on h.com during that time and one could actually choose the item and colorway [although patterns were a surprise].  Hopefully when they return to the US they will do the same setup on h.com as the surprises are so random [the PM this month is very nice though!!].


----------



## hedgwin99

bakeacookie said:


> How long did it take for it to arrive at the boutique?
> 
> 
> 
> I also did boutique pick up as I always miss the FedEx guy and it always requires a signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long I have to pick up the item at the boutique?




I just read my notice .. You have 21days to pickup from boutique 



ChaneLisette said:


> Wow! That is so great. Are you close to New York? Mine is going to take a week to arrive in my local store.




I'm going to pickup in NJ H. Last few times my order arrives quickly too


----------



## hedgwin99

Darma said:


> I think it's adorable.  I like love bag charms. I have 4 rodeos, LOL.....



Me too! I am a sucker for bag charms



Bostonjetset said:


> Petit h has a travelling "shop" that moves throughout the world to various Hermes boutiques.  Last year they set up in SCP in SoCal.  It is not invite only [except I believe the first day as another poster mentioned] so anyone can go.  I live on the other side of the country so did not go but they offered many things on h.com during that time and one could actually choose the item and colorway [although patterns were a surprise].  Hopefully when they return to the US they will do the same setup on h.com as the surprises are so random [the PM this month is very nice though!!].




Do you have any Intel if it is returning to USA? I heard Japan had one and all leather charms sold out first day. I'm not sure that is first day for public or VIP invite


----------



## Bostonjetset

hedgwin99 said:


> Me too! I am a sucker for bag charms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any Intel if it is returning to USA? I heard Japan had one and all leather charms sold out first day. I'm not sure that is first day for public or VIP invite



Unfortunately I do not have intel but I imagine it will eventually come back to somewhere in the USA.  I am nowhere close to being a VIP so I don't find out much before the general public does unless it's here on TPF.  My biggest H passion is scarves and that rarely would elevate someone to VIP status unless they bought dozens and dozens of them each season.


----------



## bakeacookie

hedgwin99 said:


> I just read my notice .. You have 21days to pickup from boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to pickup in NJ H. Last few times my order arrives quickly too




Thanks! Knowing my luck, it'll be delivered on Monday and I can only go on the weekends.


----------



## clydekiwi

Darma said:


> I think it's adorable.  I like love bag charms. I have 4 rodeos, LOL.....




I have been stalking the website and trying hard everyday to get a rodeo pm. I know one day i will have one. Lol any color i dont care


----------



## orangeaddict

clydekiwi said:


> I have been stalking the website and trying hard everyday to get a rodeo pm. I know one day i will have one. Lol any color i dont care




Not sure which state you're originally from but FYI, Vegas recently had a lot of them in stock. Maybe you can call and ask and see if they are willing to ship

I got my rodeo orders canceled on h.com too many times even after they said processing and charged my card


----------



## cathiey83

Bostonjetset said:


> Petit h has a travelling "shop" that moves throughout the world to various Hermes boutiques.  Last year they set up in SCP in SoCal.  It is not invite only [except I believe the first day as another poster mentioned] so anyone can go.  I live on the other side of the country so did not go but they offered many things on h.com during that time and one could actually choose the item and colorway [although patterns were a surprise].  Hopefully when they return to the US they will do the same setup on h.com as the surprises are so random [the PM this month is very nice though!!].




Wow good to know! Ya can't wait for them to return the US!


----------



## cathiey83

If I wanted to return the petith item, can I keep the little leather animal that comes with the box? Is that "free"?


----------



## bedhead

Here is the little dog charm. I think it's a schnauzer? Black on one side, yellow on the other.


----------



## bedhead

Little dog meets big Tyger


----------



## MYH

bedhead said:


> Little dog meets big Tyger


Cute! I like the color combo. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## ipodgirl

Ohhh the dog charm is so cute! I picked sending to the store option and it will take 4-7 days. I can't wait!


----------



## bedhead

ipodgirl said:


> Ohhh the dog charm is so cute! I picked sending to the store option and it will take 4-7 days. I can't wait!



I forgot to mention- I ordered it yesterday and it arrived in the store today! I was shocked.


----------



## Meowcat2015

I received a dog charm as well..I am so happy that they didnt screw up this time as my order was cancelled last time (reason: out of stock and system error).


----------



## ipodgirl

bedhead said:


> I forgot to mention- I ordered it yesterday and it arrived in the store today! I was shocked.




You're so lucky! 

I ordered mine yesterday as well and got the confirmation email that my order is being worked on and it should be 4-7 days. Still waiting for the email saying its on the way. I'm wondering if it's because I'm in California? No clue.


----------



## bedhead

ipodgirl said:


> You're so lucky!
> 
> I ordered mine yesterday as well and got the confirmation email that my order is being worked on and it should be 4-7 days. Still waiting for the email saying its on the way. I'm wondering if it's because I'm in California? No clue.



I assume it's due to your location. I'm in NYC and I've had petit H stuff show up within a few business days, but one day is insane!


----------



## wigglytuff

clydekiwi said:


> hedgwin99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Iittle bit big in my opinion but I still plan to use on my GP 30 or L30... [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> Is this the $200 OTE]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179051
> 
> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> it is kind of big but it is MEGA CUTE!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Powder Puff

clydekiwi said:


> Well, my order was canceled [emoji17] i knew only one was allowed to be ordered of the same box but I thought I would give it a try


Did you order 2 in one order or 1 each separately?
I tried clicking 2 (qty) and the website did not allow.
I'm wondering if I order separately would it be allowed?


----------



## hedgwin99

ipodgirl said:


> You're so lucky!
> 
> I ordered mine yesterday as well and got the confirmation email that my order is being worked on and it should be 4-7 days. Still waiting for the email saying its on the way. I'm wondering if it's because I'm in California? No clue.




You will not receive any email saying order is on the way. I only got email stating its at boutique ready for pickup


----------



## CathBB

L etoile said:


> Wow! Is there any way for us to get those things here? I also love the silk ones below, which only range from 45 to 60 Euro.



If you do not live in France I do not think you can order sorry for that


----------



## clydekiwi

Powder Puff said:


> Did you order 2 in one order or 1 each separately?
> I tried clicking 2 (qty) and the website did not allow.
> I'm wondering if I order separately would it be allowed?




I ordered 1 separately. 2 days apart


----------



## clydekiwi

bedhead said:


> Little dog meets big Tyger




Hes cute. Love the yellow


----------



## Powder Puff

clydekiwi said:


> I ordered 1 separately. 2 days apart


Thanks! Looks like there's no chance in getting 2, sigh.


----------



## hedgwin99

U


clydekiwi said:


> Hes cute. Love the yellow



ugh I got a monkey.. Kind of scary looking tho


----------



## L etoile

hedgwin99 said:


> U
> 
> 
> ugh I got a monkey.. Kind of scary looking tho


Please, please post a pic!


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> U
> 
> 
> ugh I got a monkey.. Kind of scary looking tho




Awww lets see. [emoji4]


----------



## clydekiwi

Powder Puff said:


> Thanks! Looks like there's no chance in getting 2, sigh.




Yes I know! I wanted another one. Lol


----------



## clydekiwi

orangeaddict said:


> Not sure which state you're originally from but FYI, Vegas recently had a lot of them in stock. Maybe you can call and ask and see if they are willing to ship
> 
> I got my rodeo orders canceled on h.com too many times even after they said processing and charged my card




Thanks. I live in ny. ill give it a try but hermes has a policy of no shipping leather goods i dont know why


----------



## hedgwin99

L etoile said:


> Please, please post a pic!







clydekiwi said:


> Awww lets see. [emoji4]




I throw the box n charm back to the shipping box. Before I ship out I will take a picture for everyone. By the way NO NO store return or exchange


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> I throw the box n charm back to the shipping box. Before I ship out I will take a picture for everyone. By the way NO NO store return or exchange




Im sorry that you didn't like it


----------



## bedhead

hedgwin99 said:


> I throw the box n charm back to the shipping box. Before I ship out I will take a picture for everyone. By the way NO NO store return or exchange



Sorry you didn't like it. I got a monkey charm on the outside box and it's pretty cute, so I'm curious to see the bigger version!


----------



## clydekiwi

bedhead said:


> Sorry you didn't like it. I got a monkey charm on the outside box and it's pretty cute, so I'm curious to see the bigger version!




Me 2. I like monkeys.


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> I throw the box n charm back to the shipping box. Before I ship out I will take a picture for everyone. By the way NO NO store return or exchange




Maybe try and order another one. Fingers crossed you get the one that you like. We all have been waiting for these bag charms and its a shame you're disappointed


----------



## patQ

Can't wait to see the MM box!


----------



## bakeacookie

No email ship notification? Oh man. The wait is going to be hard then. 

So the charms have been elephant, dog, monkey? Anything else?


----------



## L etoile

I can't wait to see the monkey. Does anyone have a pic?


----------



## pinktailcat

hedgwin99 said:


> U
> 
> 
> ugh I got a monkey.. Kind of scary looking tho




2016 is year of monkey, isn't it? I would love to have a monkey around me [emoji7]


----------



## ChaneLisette

bakeacookie said:


> No email ship notification? Oh man. The wait is going to be hard then.
> 
> So the charms have been elephant, dog, monkey? Anything else?



If you call CS they will give you a tracking number so you have an idea of when it should arrive.


----------



## bakeacookie

ChaneLisette said:


> If you call CS they will give you a tracking number so you have an idea of when it should arrive.




Thanks! I'll do so!


----------



## hedgwin99

pinktailcat said:


> 2016 is year of monkey, isn't it? I would love to have a monkey around me [emoji7]







L etoile said:


> I can't wait to see the monkey. Does anyone have a pic?







clydekiwi said:


> Maybe try and order another one. Fingers crossed you get the one that you like. We all have been waiting for these bag charms and its a shame you're disappointed




Here is the monkey.. It is a hassle to return... I am not sure I want to take a gamble again


----------



## AZPurseGirl

I ordered one too and its supposed to come Wednesday (I was cheap and did ground shipping from east coast to west )

I am hoping for the elephant or dog, will probably send back if I get the monkey... hope everyone gets what they are wishing for!!!!!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

clydekiwi said:


> Thanks. I live in ny. ill give it a try but hermes has a policy of no shipping leather goods i dont know why



Try the Wall Street store.  I have seen the Rodeo charms there.  Out in the open for purchase...they don't hide them away when they have them HAHA.  The ladies at that location are all super nice as well!


----------



## LadyMartin

Love the monkey and the elephant.  Unfortunately that means they would send me the dog.  My inner pessimist is discouraging me from ordering.


----------



## bedhead

Bostonjetset said:


> Try the Wall Street store.  I have seen the Rodeo charms there.  Out in the open for purchase...they don't hide them away when they have them HAHA.  The ladies at that location are all super nice as well!



I was there on Thursday and asked for Rodeos and they didn't have any, but the SA we worked with said they get them in fairly often.


----------



## cavalla

Mine has been waiting in the boutique since Friday but I haven't been able to picked it up yet. The shipping was speedy. I ordered after midnight and got a notice that it's in the boutique in the afternoon, so basically the same day. I hope I get an elephant or a dog. Maybe I should order one more and hope that I get both! The monkey (especially in  black) is mischievously cute too, but I'm just not a monkey person...


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> Here is the monkey.. It is a hassle to return... I am not sure I want to take a gamble again
> 
> View attachment 3181276
> View attachment 3181277




Hes cute. I dont think hes scary


----------



## clydekiwi

Bostonjetset said:


> Try the Wall Street store.  I have seen the Rodeo charms there.  Out in the open for purchase...they don't hide them away when they have them HAHA.  The ladies at that location are all super nice as well!




Thanks! I will


----------



## bedhead

hedgwin99 said:


> Here is the monkey.. It is a hassle to return... I am not sure I want to take a gamble again
> 
> View attachment 3181276
> View attachment 3181277



Cute little monkey! Then again, I love monkeys. Oh how I wish they'd just sell these charms without the guessing game. Mystery color, maybe.


----------



## L etoile

hedgwin99 said:


> Here is the monkey.. It is a hassle to return... I am not sure I want to take a gamble again
> 
> View attachment 3181276
> View attachment 3181277


I agree that he's a bit scary looking. Not quite what I was hoping for


----------



## clydekiwi

bedhead said:


> Cute little monkey! Then again, I love monkeys. Oh how I wish they'd just sell these charms without the guessing game. Mystery color, maybe.




Exactly


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> Exactly




Mee too! I hate surprises!


----------



## L etoile

bedhead said:


> Cute little monkey! Then again, I love monkeys. Oh how I wish they'd just sell these charms without the guessing game. Mystery color, maybe.


Yes!!


----------



## Mininana

hedgwin99 said:


> Mee too! I hate surprises!




Me three. I was never a fan of the grab bags at hello kitty store either [emoji23]


----------



## cathiey83

hedgwin99 said:


> Here is the monkey.. It is a hassle to return... I am not sure I want to take a gamble again
> 
> View attachment 3181276
> View attachment 3181277




Is it a hassle to return? Don't they give you the shipping label and you just return it?


----------



## hedgwin99

cathiey83 said:


> Is it a hassle to return? Don't they give you the shipping label and you just return it?




Not sure yet.. First return for me. Will report back. 

I had to call CS # request pre-paid fedex label


----------



## excalibur

hedgwin99 said:


> Not sure yet.. First return for me. Will report back.
> 
> I had to call CS # request pre-paid fedex label


You simply go to your account on H website, process the return request, and print the prepaid shipping label. No need to call cust svcs


----------



## Redenkeew

I got a teapot for this month's PM box


----------



## L etoile

Redenkeew said:


> I got a teapot for this month's PM box


That sounds interesting. Can you post a pic?


----------



## patQ

I think this month's Petit H is all gone now... it's no longer on the site!


----------



## MTML

Redenkeew said:


> I got a teapot for this month's PM box




I would love a teapot!  Too bad that you don't like it... What color is it? Any pics?


----------



## Darma

I've been so busy at work. I arrived at home tonight at 10:30 pm, and this is really a nice surprise.  It put a smile on my face 

Can't post multi pictures using iPhone.  So one at a time.......


----------



## Darma

Orange or feu?


----------



## Darma

The other side is my favorite color: BE, I am so happy.....


----------



## MYH

Darma said:


> The other side is my favorite color: BE, I am so happy.....


Congrats. You got awesome colors.


----------



## hedgwin99

Darma said:


> The other side is my favorite color: BE, I am so happy.....




Nice charm[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## hedgwin99

patQ said:


> I think this month's Petit H is all gone now... it's no longer on the site!




Don't worry.. I'm returning my monkey.. I'm sure there are other returns [emoji6]


MTML said:


> I would love a teapot!  Too bad that you don't like it... What color is it? Any pics?



Me too! I want to see what color


----------



## mimi 123

Darma said:


> The other side is my favorite color: BE, I am so happy.....


Oh lucky lucky lucky! Congrats on the lovely charm!


----------



## pinktailcat

mimi 123 said:


> Oh lucky lucky lucky! Congrats on the lovely charm!



I got teapot too.....I wanted some animals....Anyone up for exchange !?


----------



## clydekiwi

pinktailcat said:


> I got teapot too.....I wanted some animals....Anyone up for exchange !?



Sorry you dont like it. The teapot is cute


----------



## clydekiwi

[/QUOTE]


Sorry you dont like it


----------



## clydekiwi

Darma said:


> Orange or feu?







Darma said:


> The other side is my favorite color: BE, I am so happy.....




Love the colors


----------



## pinktailcat

clydekiwi said:


> Sorry you dont like it. The teapot is cute



Looks not so small......Will I learn to like it !!??


----------



## clydekiwi

pinktailcat said:


> Looks not so small......Will I learn to like it !!??




The color is pretty. I wish they made them a tad bit smaller. Try it on a bag


----------



## hedgwin99

pinktailcat said:


> Looks not so small......Will I learn to like it !!??




I think tea pot is about that size. This photo was sent to me. It was on sale at Paris Petite H.... I really hope Hermes can open a petite h shop in USA


----------



## lrishmany

Darma said:


> The other side is my favorite color: BE, I am so happy.....




Omg this is sooo cute!


----------



## clydekiwi

I cant wait to see what december petit h is. Hopefully it's Christmas related


----------



## Darma

MYH said:


> Congrats. You got awesome colors.


 


hedgwin99 said:


> Nice charm[emoji122]&#127995;


 


mimi 123 said:


> Oh lucky lucky lucky! Congrats on the lovely charm!


 


clydekiwi said:


> Love the colors


 


lrishmany said:


> Omg this is sooo cute!


 


Thank you, ladies!  I ordered another one, which should arrive today or tomorrow.  I hope it's an elephant or a monkey!


----------



## mimi 123

My hands were shaking when peeling off the layers of paper... Here is my elephant.


----------



## clydekiwi

Darma said:


> Thank you, ladies!  I ordered another one, which should arrive today or tomorrow.  I hope it's an elephant or a monkey!




It let you order another one?!


----------



## bedhead

Darma said:


> The other side is my favorite color: BE, I am so happy.....



Ahhhh I love it in BE! So cute and bright!


----------



## lanit

Darma said:


> The other side is my favorite color: BE, I am so happy.....


*Darma *- this is so darling! I have a pm and GM size from a friend who picked them up for me from Paris Sevre exhbition a few years ago.  What size is yours? I use the pm for bags, but the GM is for Xmas tree. They are posted on this thread  here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/petit-h-650590-28.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/petit-h-650590-29.html

My pup is a mini schnauzer. I could easily order one more but am likely to get the wrong animal charm if I do.  Congrats on a special Petit H surprise! You all are so courageous to order without seeing LOL.


----------



## kashmira

I found this in Paris last week and couldn't resist it:


----------



## wigglytuff

kashmira said:


> I found this in Paris last week and couldn't resist it:



wow what is this?


----------



## mimi 123

kashmira said:


> I found this in Paris last week and couldn't resist it:


Is this bag hanger?


----------



## Rami00

kashmira said:


> I found this in Paris last week and couldn't resist it:



OMG! I need this for my bags.


----------



## kashmira

wigglytuff said:


> wow what is this?


 
 I don't know what it is called in English - maybe "bag/purse hook" or "bag/purse hanger"?!



mimi 123 said:


> Is this bag hanger?


 
Yes it is!



Rami00 said:


> OMG! I need this for my bags.


 
I keep my fingers crossed for that you find one!


----------



## beanybaker

kashmira said:


> I found this in Paris last week and couldn't resist it:



 like OMG this is the best ever...... So need 1 or 2


----------



## bedhead

kashmira said:


> I found this in Paris last week and couldn't resist it:



I would buy this in a heartbeat. Love it!


----------



## Darma

clydekiwi said:


> It let you order another one?!




I asked DH to order one for me (-:  It arrived last night.  It's a monkey in very cute colors.  I will post pictures later.


----------



## Darma

lanit said:


> *Darma *- this is so darling! I have a pm and GM size from a friend who picked them up for me from Paris Sevre exhbition a few years ago.  What size is yours? I use the pm for bags, but the GM is for Xmas tree. They are posted on this thread  here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/petit-h-650590-28.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/petit-h-650590-29.html
> 
> My pup is a mini schnauzer. I could easily order one more but am likely to get the wrong animal charm if I do.  Congrats on a special Petit H surprise! You all are so courageous to order without seeing LOL.




Your friend sounds like an angle (-:  Your two dog charms are adorable! 


Mine is a pm size, I think.  I love all animals, so I'd order more if H allows me to do so.


----------



## Darma

mimi 123 said:


> My hands were shaking when peeling off the layers of paper... Here is my elephant.




mimi, very nice colors!  I wish I could order another one just for the elephant.


----------



## lrishmany

So mine finally arrived!  I got a monkey


----------



## clydekiwi

lrishmany said:


> So mine finally arrived!  I got a monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184913
> View attachment 3184914
> View attachment 3184915




Cute!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Darma said:


> I asked DH to order one for me (-:  It arrived last night.  It's a monkey in very cute colors.  I will post pictures later.




Lol i was thinking about doing that. Good idea!


----------



## mimi 123

lrishmany said:


> So mine finally arrived!  I got a monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184913
> View attachment 3184914
> View attachment 3184915


Like the monkey color! Is it rose jaipur?


----------



## lrishmany

lrishmany said:


> So mine finally arrived!  I got a monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184913
> View attachment 3184914
> View attachment 3184915




Mimi- I think it is rose jaiper on one side and orange on the other. I really like the rose jaiper side


----------



## Darma

This is my monkey, I love the pink side.


----------



## Darma

The other side is blue sapphirre, I think.


----------



## sleepykitten

Darma said:


> This is my monkey, I love the pink side.



awww this is adorable!


----------



## Soulcatlyst

I ordered in October petit h PM box, picked up my box today, it was a silk bracelet.... I thought it would be a charm...

I think I got a recycled item from September.... so disappointed... :'(


----------



## mep123

Can anyone update the list of Petit H items from Oct/Nov?  This is what I have so far...

 OCTOBER
  PM:        Set of silk ornaments ($240) &#8211; unisex
  MM:       Leather/Silk bangle bracelet ($490) &#8211; for women
  GM:        ? ($1550) &#8211; for women 

  OCTOBER Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
  PM:         ? ($760) &#8211; for women
  MM:       ?  ($1200+) &#8211; for women
  GM:        ? ($3950) &#8211; for women

  NOVEMBER
  PM:        leather charm (elephant, dog, monkey, teapot, etc.) ($200) &#8211; unisex
  [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]M[/FONT]M:        ? ($620) &#8211; for women

 [/FONT]


----------



## cavalla

kashmira said:


> I found this in Paris last week and couldn't resist it:



At the first glimpse I was screaming oh how cute it is! But then I'm a bit confused with how it works. Do you put the top part on the table and hang the bag on the hook like a regular bag hanger? How does it stay put on the table?


----------



## cavalla

Darma said:


> The other side is my favorite color: BE, I am so happy.....



Love that color! 



hedgwin99 said:


> I think tea pot is about that size. This photo was sent to me. It was on sale at Paris Petite H.... I really hope Hermes can open a petite h shop in USA
> 
> View attachment 3183691



Agree! Love that little witch. She looks quite harmless but adorable as a witch.


----------



## cathiey83

kashmira said:


> I found this in Paris last week and couldn't resist it:




How do you use this? =P


----------



## kashmira

cavalla said:


> At the first glimpse I was screaming oh how cute it is! But then I'm a bit confused with how it works. Do you put the top part on the table and hang the bag on the hook like a regular bag hanger? How does it stay put on the table?


 

I haven't used it yet but yes, the SA showed me how to use it and it is exactly as you describe! I think the weight of the bag makes it stay in place. 



cathiey83 said:


> How do you use this? =P


 

It is a bag hanger!


----------



## cavalla

kashmira said:


> I haven't used it yet but yes, the SA showed me how to use it and it is exactly as you describe! I think the weight of the bag makes it stay in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bag hanger!



I think I figured out how it stays put now. Congrats! That's a good find!


----------



## Dunlin

Ordered a few baubles from the UK website.  
I got two of the silk ones last year (pictures below) and absolutely loved them, I missed out on the Xmas tree and star ones though, so I jumped on the star shape this year and decided I needed a couple more round ones, plus I indulged in one of the porcelains.
 Luckily I put my order in when I did, I think almost everything was sold out within 48 hours.


----------



## hedgwin99

Dunlin said:


> Ordered a few baubles from the UK website.
> 
> I got two of the silk ones last year (pictures below) and absolutely loved them, I missed out on the Xmas tree and star ones though, so I jumped on the star shape this year and decided I needed a couple more round ones, plus I indulged in one of the porcelains.
> 
> Luckily I put my order in when I did, I think almost everything was sold out within 48 hours.




Can I ask you how can you order so many? Did you order everything under your name? Or you ask frens n families to order for u?


----------



## mimi 123

Darma said:


> This is my monkey, I love the pink side.


Oh the pink monkey is cute!


----------



## mimi 123

Dunlin said:


> Ordered a few baubles from the UK website.
> I got two of the silk ones last year (pictures below) and absolutely loved them, I missed out on the Xmas tree and star ones though, so I jumped on the star shape this year and decided I needed a couple more round ones, plus I indulged in one of the porcelains.
> Luckily I put my order in when I did, I think almost everything was sold out within 48 hours.


Congrats! The ornaments are cute. Your Christmas tree would be lovely!


----------



## clydekiwi

Darma said:


> The other side is blue sapphirre, I think.




He's cute


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Got my PM it's the dog!!!!!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Sorry posted 2 pics of same side here is the back


----------



## ilovemypet

I got PM cat but no ribbon with tiny animal on top


----------



## AZPurseGirl

ilovemypet said:


> I got PM cat but no ribbon with tiny animal on top


I haven't seen the cat please post a pic!!!!

I got the ribbon and small animal but not sure what mine is... it might be a turtle but not convinced that's what it is...


----------



## ilovemypet

AZPurseGIrl, I did post it....let me try again. 
I've been ordered a few month ago also no ribbon with tiny animal I want,,Sadly.


----------



## ilovemypet

PM cat


----------



## MYH

ilovemypet said:


> PM cat


This is so cute!


----------



## cavalla

ilovemypet said:


> PM cat



How CUTE is this!!


----------



## mrswendychan

My husband said it may be a fox, instead of a cat because of the tail...(I screamed when I saw this lovely cat!!! Then I can't believe what he said.... Ai... A man)


----------



## sleepykitten

ilovemypet said:


> PM cat



Oh yeah, it could be a fox! cute!

I got a monkey today, it's in blue and black It might go back. DH ordered another one for me, it's arriving tomorrow, hopefully something better


----------



## bedhead

mrswendychan said:


> My husband said it may be a fox, instead of a cat because of the tail...(I screamed when I saw this lovely cat!!! Then I can't believe what he said.... Ai... A man)





sleepykitten said:


> Oh yeah, it could be a fox! cute!
> 
> I got a monkey today, it's in blue and black It might go back. DH ordered another one for me, it's arriving tomorrow, hopefully something better



Fox or cat, it's cute!

sleepykitten, could you please post a photo of the blue & black monkey? Now I'm tempted to have my husband place another order so I might get a monkey.


----------



## hedgwin99

ilovemypet said:


> PM cat




So adorable [emoji7]


----------



## Mindi B

I think it's a fox, too, but hey--I like it, either way.  But Hermes.com needs to send out the special packaging with every petit h purchase.  That's part of the item, IMO!  Their fulfillment leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Lvgirl71

mrswendychan said:


> My husband said it may be a fox, instead of a cat because of the tail...(I screamed when I saw this lovely cat!!! Then I can't believe what he said.... Ai... A man)




I agree, looks like a Fox to me!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

ilovemypet said:


> PM cat



This is so cute!


----------



## mimi 123

ilovemypet said:


> PM cat


What a nice fox! They have fox back? I got those when it has exhibition in SCP. Nice! Maybe I shall ask DH to order me one...


----------



## bakeacookie

The wait is excruciating! I haven't gotten notice if my box has arrived at SCP. I want to know what charm I got!


----------



## ChaneLisette

bakeacookie said:


> The wait is excruciating! I haven't gotten notice if my box has arrived at SCP. I want to know what charm I got!



You can call the 800 number to get a tracking number. Mine is out for delivery to the store today. I had planned on picking it up while doing some shopping today so I hope it is there when I go.


----------



## bakeacookie

ChaneLisette said:


> You can call the 800 number to get a tracking number. Mine is out for delivery to the store today. I had planned on picking it up while doing some shopping today so I hope it is there when I go.



Thanks! I'll give them a call. Lol. I think someone mentioned that to me and I forgot. Gotta wait till my lunch break!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Ok I took the plunge and just ordered the Petite H and twilly to get free shipping!! I'm going to get a Dog [emoji3]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mine is out for delivery! (emailed CS for the tracking number, since I won't be able to call for several hours)

They also said I could order another PM box, but it is limited. Weird that people are getting cancelled orders, unless they, too, are not sure of the petit h rules.


----------



## LadyCupid

How many can one order? Just one per customer?


----------



## Lvgirl71

yodaling1 said:


> How many can one order? Just one per customer?




Yes one per month they told me, I tried to order two!


----------



## LadyCupid

Lvgirl71 said:


> Yes one per month they told me, I tried to order two!



Good to know. I didn't know this and thought can order multiple. So if you order and return, does that mean you can order another or not?


----------



## orangeaddict

ilovemypet said:


> PM cat




Oh my gosh so cute!


----------



## agneau88

ilovemypet said:


> PM cat




Sooo cute! Lucky!


----------



## MrH

This is what I got for my this Christmas tree ornament from petit h [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## klynneann

MrH said:


> This is what I got for my this Christmas tree ornament from petit h [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186612
> View attachment 3186613
> View attachment 3186614



Ooo, I love the star!


----------



## clydekiwi

MrH said:


> This is what I got for my this Christmas tree ornament from petit h [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186612
> View attachment 3186613
> View attachment 3186614




I hope we get these for December. What country are you in?


----------



## ipodgirl

I finally got mine! So cute! I love my little fox or cat with fluffy tail


----------



## MYH

MrH said:


> This is what I got for my this Christmas tree ornament from petit h [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186612
> View attachment 3186613
> View attachment 3186614



Love love! R these ceramic?


----------



## MYH

I caved. Couldn't take it anymore. Ordered a pm one. Did anyone order MM? If so, can you please share what you got?


----------



## dhankhim

picked up my pm box yesterday from the boutique. I was so nervous as my SA unwrapped the box. in my mind I was chanting: "please elephant-no monkey! please elephant-no teapot!" lol. I love him feu and colvert.


----------



## MYH

dhankhim said:


> picked up my pm box yesterday from the boutique. I was so nervous as my SA unwrapped the box. in my mind I was chanting: "please elephant-no monkey! please elephant-no teapot!" lol. I love him feu and colvert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186787
> View attachment 3186788


Congrats. I don't want elephant or monkey. Fox and dog yes!


----------



## hedgwin99

ipodgirl said:


> I finally got mine! So cute! I love my little fox or cat with fluffy tail
> View attachment 3186716
> View attachment 3186718




[emoji173]&#65039; this charm


----------



## bags to die for

I believe the animal you guys are discussing is a fox.

I bought this at rue sevres and it said cat in French on the receipt.

Sorry about the picture. I was trying to guess the colour against tosca at night.


----------



## lrishmany

I am surprised the website let me order a second pm box this month. But unfortunately I got another monkey. Atleast it is a different color


----------



## klynneann

lrishmany said:


> I am surprised the website let me order a second pm box this month. But unfortunately I got another monkey. Atleast it is a different color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186836
> View attachment 3186841



Is that Colvert (top pic)?


----------



## MrH

clydekiwi said:


> I hope we get these for December. What country are you in?




I got it online in uk [emoji4]


----------



## lrishmany

klynneann said:


> Is that Colvert (top pic)?




The colors didn't turn out well. But I think it is blue sapphire and malachite


----------



## klynneann

lrishmany said:


> The colors didn't turn out well. But I think it is blue sapphire and malachite



Oh, malachite is beautiful also!!


----------



## dhankhim

dhankhim said:


> picked up my pm box yesterday from the boutique. I was so nervous as my SA unwrapped the box. in my mind I was chanting: "please elephant-no monkey! please elephant-no teapot!" lol. I love him feu and colvert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186787
> View attachment 3186788






of course saying that I didn't want a monkey; I received a monkey. it was nice super nice to see vert bengale again but not enough to keep him. this monkey is going back. boo...


----------



## ilovemypet

tosca dog is so cute, look like robot dog...


----------



## bakeacookie

I got a monkey and I love the colors!!

Wish i got a dog or teapot, but the monkey is really cute.


----------



## lrishmany

Here is my monkey on a bag


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> Here is my monkey on a bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187058
> View attachment 3187059




It matches perfectly with the twillies and of course your beautiful B. Congrats!


----------



## shoppe

After months of ordering, being disappointed, and returning the monthly surprise, I really had given up on  petit H.  However, I decided to give it one last shot this month after seeing the drool-worthy reveals from the lovely ladies over here (a big thank you to all of you!).   I am in absolutely love with my doggy charm!  I'm not sure the colors, maybe blue electric and turquoise?   BTW, any guesses what animal is on the ribbon?  I think it might be a turtle but I lack imagination.


----------



## Kat.Lee

shoppe said:


> After months of ordering, being disappointed, and returning the monthly surprise, I really had given up on  petit H.  However, I decided to give it one last shot this month after seeing the drool-worthy reveals from the lovely ladies over here (a big thank you to all of you!).   I am in absolutely love with my doggy charm!  I'm not sure the colors, maybe blue electric and turquoise?   BTW, any guesses what animal is on the ribbon?  I think it might be a turtle but I lack imagination.




Big congrats. The doggie colours look like Blue electric and Colvert to me. The animal piece on the ribbon seems like a goat head. [emoji238]


----------



## lrishmany

shoppe said:


> After months of ordering, being disappointed, and returning the monthly surprise, I really had given up on  petit H.  However, I decided to give it one last shot this month after seeing the drool-worthy reveals from the lovely ladies over here (a big thank you to all of you!).   I am in absolutely love with my doggy charm!  I'm not sure the colors, maybe blue electric and turquoise?   BTW, any guesses what animal is on the ribbon?  I think it might be a turtle but I lack imagination.




Love your little doggie!  Great colors too!


----------



## WilliamLion

shoppe said:


> After months of ordering, being disappointed, and returning the monthly surprise, I really had given up on  petit H.  However, I decided to give it one last shot this month after seeing the drool-worthy reveals from the lovely ladies over here (a big thank you to all of you!).   I am in absolutely love with my doggy charm!  I'm not sure the colors, maybe blue electric and turquoise?   BTW, any guesses what animal is on the ribbon?  I think it might be a turtle but I lack imagination.



I totally love this!!!!


----------



## WilliamLion

I received an elephant with red (dark red, maybe Rouge H) in Chevre and Epsom Blue Atoll. I have to return mine too.....


----------



## sleepykitten

bedhead said:


> Fox or cat, it's cute!
> 
> 
> 
> sleepykitten, could you please post a photo of the blue & black monkey? Now I'm tempted to have my husband place another order so I might get a monkey.




Here's the monkey!


----------



## bedhead

sleepykitten said:


> Here's the monkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187162
> View attachment 3187163



Thanks! I'll definitely have to try to place another order via my husband.


----------



## w1new1ne

shoppe said:


> After months of ordering, being disappointed, and returning the monthly surprise, I really had given up on  petit H.  However, I decided to give it one last shot this month after seeing the drool-worthy reveals from the lovely ladies over here (a big thank you to all of you!).   I am in absolutely love with my doggy charm!  I'm not sure the colors, maybe blue electric and turquoise?   BTW, any guesses what animal is on the ribbon?  I think it might be a turtle but I lack imagination.



Love the BE dog !!! 

may I ask what store you order (which country?) and how much 

I'm new for petit H and don't know where to order it


----------



## periogirl28

w1new1ne said:


> Love the BE dog !!!
> 
> 
> 
> may I ask what store you order (which country?) and how much
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new for petit H and don't know where to order it




Where are you located?


----------



## periogirl28

Putting up my Christmas petit h ornaments on my dresser. From petit h in London a few years back so some may have seen this already.


----------



## w1new1ne

periogirl28 said:


> Where are you located?



I'm in Thailand but my boyfriend live in Italy for a few month, So I can ask him to order it for me


----------



## periogirl28

w1new1ne said:


> I'm in Thailand but my boyfriend live in Italy for a few month, So I can ask him to order it for me




That's good. He can try the petit h section on the Hermes European site. But they don't have the bag charms at the moment. Only Christmas ornaments. For the charms you need to go to the Rue Sevres store in Paris.


----------



## xincinsin

shoppe said:


> After months of ordering, being disappointed, and returning the monthly surprise, I really had given up on  petit H.  However, I decided to give it one last shot this month after seeing the drool-worthy reveals from the lovely ladies over here (a big thank you to all of you!).   I am in absolutely love with my doggy charm!  I'm not sure the colors, maybe blue electric and turquoise?   BTW, any guesses what animal is on the ribbon?  I think it might be a turtle but I lack imagination.


Animal on the ribbon should be a mountain goat. It's the Year of the Goat in the Chinese zodiac. Next Lunar year will be the Year of the Monkey.


----------



## w1new1ne

periogirl28 said:


> That's good. He can try the petit h section on the Hermes European site. But they don't have the bag charms at the moment. Only Christmas ornaments. For the charms you need to go to the Rue Sevres store in Paris.



May I ask the price for bag charm ? we can't choose anything about it (color, shape) ? we can choose only which type of item that we prefer right?


----------



## periogirl28

w1new1ne said:


> May I ask the price for bag charm ? we can't choose anything about it (color, shape) ? we can choose only which type of item that we prefer right?



The mystery boxes are only available online in the US, you need a US delivery address to order those. At Sevres you can choose whatever you like that they have in stock.


----------



## mimi 123

shoppe said:


> After months of ordering, being disappointed, and returning the monthly surprise, I really had given up on  petit H.  However, I decided to give it one last shot this month after seeing the drool-worthy reveals from the lovely ladies over here (a big thank you to all of you!).   I am in absolutely love with my doggy charm!  I'm not sure the colors, maybe blue electric and turquoise?   BTW, any guesses what animal is on the ribbon?  I think it might be a turtle but I lack imagination.


Love the dog! I wish for a dog charm!


----------



## Mindi B

dhankhim said:


> picked up my pm box yesterday from the boutique. I was so nervous as my SA unwrapped the box. in my mind I was chanting: "please elephant-no monkey! please elephant-no teapot!" lol. I love him feu and colvert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186787
> View attachment 3186788



I LOVE that goat head charm!  That's sooo cool!  And it's not even the actual purchase!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Mindi B said:


> I LOVE that goat head charm!  That's sooo cool!  And it's not even the actual purchase!



LOL!!!!! Thank you Mindi B!  I got the same goat charm on my box and I had no idea what it was!!!! I was looking at it from the other angle thinking the back was the front and maybe it was some sort of turtle.  Now it all makes sense!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Here are pictures of my surprise box (forgot to upload last night)



I have a frog charm! 




I love the colors of the monkey.


----------



## dhankhim

bakeacookie said:


> Here are pictures of my surprise box (forgot to upload last night)
> 
> View attachment 3187425
> 
> I have a frog charm!
> View attachment 3187426
> 
> View attachment 3187428
> 
> I love the colors of the monkey.




love the froggie charm. so cute. the colors of your monkey are excellent. I would have kept my monkey if it was in this color combination. well maybe? lol


----------



## bakeacookie

dhankhim said:


> love the froggie charm. so cute. the colors of your monkey are excellent. I would have kept my monkey if it was in this color combination. well maybe? lol




Yes, I think if the shape wasn't your first choice, but the colors were nice, it still be appealing. 

I know if I got the dark colors on the monkey, I would've returned it.


----------



## shoppe

Kat.Lee said:


> Big congrats. The doggie colours look like Blue electric and Colvert to me. The animal piece on the ribbon seems like a goat head. [emoji238]



You are right - I totally see the goat now.   What a lovely bonus.  Thanks!


----------



## MrH

MYH said:


> Love love! R these ceramic?




They r porcelain


----------



## mrswendychan

I would like to ask if I choose Fedex Ground... Will there be a tracking number too? And how long will it take to deliver to Oregon? (From where I still need to pay for the transfer delivery to Asia)... Thanks.


----------



## shoppe

mrswendychan said:


> I would like to ask if I choose Fedex Ground... Will there be a tracking number too? And how long will it take to deliver to Oregon? (From where I still need to pay for the transfer delivery to Asia)... Thanks.


I chose Fedex Ground and received an email with a link to the Fedex site for tracking # & info.  I don't know how long it will take to deliver to Oregon but I'm in Northern California and received my package 7 days after I received shipping notification.


----------



## mrswendychan

shoppe said:


> I chose Fedex Ground and received an email with a link to the Fedex site for tracking # & info.  I don't know how long it will take to deliver to Oregon but I'm in Northern California and received my package 7 days after I received shipping notification.



Thank you so much for your info!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

mimi 123 said:


> My hands were shaking when peeling off the layers of paper... Here is my elephant.


A pink elephant! Very sweet


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Dunlin said:


> Ordered a few baubles from the UK website.
> I got two of the silk ones last year (pictures below) and absolutely loved them, I missed out on the Xmas tree and star ones though, so I jumped on the star shape this year and decided I needed a couple more round ones, plus I indulged in one of the porcelains.
> Luckily I put my order in when I did, I think almost everything was sold out within 48 hours.


An entire tree in H's Xmas decorations :xtree: I'm sure it'll be beautiful


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

mrswendychan said:


> My husband said it may be a fox, instead of a cat because of the tail...(I screamed when I saw this lovely cat!!! Then I can't believe what he said.... Ai... A man)


I think it's a fox too  still cute!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

MrH said:


> This is what I got for my this Christmas tree ornament from petit h [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186612
> View attachment 3186613
> View attachment 3186614


I hope to buy that star when I'm in Paris


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

lrishmany said:


> Here is my monkey on a bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187058
> View attachment 3187059


Beautiful Ms B! the monkey looks cute on her


----------



## hedgwin99

I'm just so annoyed! Seeing these super inflated markup on eBay for petite h


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> I'm just so annoyed! Seeing these super inflated markup on eBay for petite h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188704
> View attachment 3188706
> View attachment 3188707




I know!!!! I hope noone buys them it's ridiculous


----------



## lrishmany

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Beautiful Ms B! the monkey looks cute on her




Thank you!  I am excited I had something to match the monkey


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hedgwin99 said:


> I'm just so annoyed! Seeing these super inflated markup on eBay for petite h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188704
> View attachment 3188706
> View attachment 3188707


OMG I can't believe it


----------



## mochipuppy

Just ordered a PM. Has anybody received the MM this month?


----------



## MYH

I ordered the PM on Friday and have not received a shipping response.  It's really a minor problem considering what happened in Paris recently. its not a big deal but is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## dhankhim

MYH said:


> I ordered the PM on Friday and have not received a shipping response.  It's really a minor problem considering what happened in Paris recently. its not a big deal but is anyone else in the same boat?




I ordered a PM box as well on Friday morning and I got the shipping response in the afternoon. I got the first response @10:35 if that helps.


----------



## MYH

R u kidding me? $1600 for a dog charm?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-HERMES...460014?hash=item1ea728602e:g:1N8AAOSw6dNWSUoP


----------



## MYH

Thanks.  I got my first response at 2p for Order confirmation but no shipping conf.


----------



## klynneann

hedgwin99 said:


> I'm just so annoyed! Seeing these super inflated markup on eBay for petite h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188704
> View attachment 3188706
> View attachment 3188707





MYH said:


> R u kidding me? $1600 for a dog charm?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-HERMES...460014?hash=item1ea728602e:g:1N8AAOSw6dNWSUoP



I have no words.


----------



## sleepykitten

hedgwin99 said:


> I'm just so annoyed! Seeing these super inflated markup on eBay for petite h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188704
> View attachment 3188706
> View attachment 3188707



The monkey one is the same as the one i returned


----------



## MYH

New petit H stuff on usa website. The PM is for women and $930! Wow. The GM is $1875 and for women too. Anyone brave enough to take the plunge?


----------



## hedgwin99

MYH said:


> New petit H stuff on usa website. The PM is for women and $930! Wow. The GM is $1875 and for women too. Anyone brave enough to take the plunge?




$930! For pm! Too expansive for me to buy and get "surprise"[emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## MYH

hedgwin99 said:


> $930! For pm! Too expansive for me to buy and get "surprise"[emoji107]&#127995;


Yes, me too. I'm easily disappointed too hahahah.a


----------



## MYH

MYH said:


> Thanks.  I got my first response at 2p for Order confirmation but no shipping conf.


Finally got my shipping confirmation for a PM bag charm. Now the wait to see what it is.  I think I must have purchased one of the last ones.


----------



## wigglytuff

MYH said:


> R u kidding me? $1600 for a dog charm?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-HERMES...460014?hash=item1ea728602e:g:1N8AAOSw6dNWSUoP


thats madness. and also why I ONLY buy stuff direct from H!


----------



## mep123

MYH said:


> New petit H stuff on usa website. The PM is for women and $930! Wow. The GM is $1875 and for women too. Anyone brave enough to take the plunge?



Ah the mid-month croc items are being continued in November...definitely not prices one can shop on a whim for -- but probably lovely things 

Indeed if anyone takes the plunge please post!

PM:  ? - $930 - for women
MM: ? - $1875 - for women
GM - ? - $2300 - for women


----------



## lrishmany

I got an elephant!  I think it is rouge pivione and anemone


----------



## MYH

lrishmany said:


> I got an elephant!  I think it is rouge pivione and anemone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191159
> View attachment 3191160


Pretty colors! Very lucky.


----------



## NikitaH

Yes this is will be a croc petit h based on the address bar (see photo below): 

http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-croc-november-petit-h-88995.html




mep123 said:


> Ah the mid-month croc items are being continued in November...definitely not prices one can shop on a whim for -- but probably lovely things
> 
> Indeed if anyone takes the plunge please post!
> 
> PM:  ? - $930 - for women
> MM: ? - $1875 - for women
> GM - ? - $2300 - for women


----------



## sleepykitten

lrishmany said:


> I got an elephant!  I think it is rouge pivione and anemone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191159
> View attachment 3191160



Adorable, congrats!


----------



## hedgwin99

NikitaH said:


> Yes this is will be a croc petit h based on the address bar (see photo below):
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-croc-november-petit-h-88995.html




Hemm dare I guess croc leather charm?? But small box $930[emoji33] ouch[emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## HPassion

Hi, is the doggie charm available at Sevres shop? Thanks!


----------



## clydekiwi

lrishmany said:


> I got an elephant!  I think it is rouge pivione and anemone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191159
> View attachment 3191160




I love the anemone


----------



## dhankhim

lrishmany said:


> I got an elephant!  I think it is rouge pivione and anemone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191159
> View attachment 3191160




love this combination. I hope I get the elephant too. third times a 'charm.' I got a dog and a monkey. hopefully my SA will have good news tomorrow.


----------



## lrishmany

dhankhim said:


> love this combination. I hope I get the elephant too. third times a 'charm.' I got a dog and a monkey. hopefully my SA will have good news tomorrow.




Good luck!  I would love a dog!  They are so cute [emoji4]


----------



## hedgwin99

So here is my return for my petite h.. Ship back 11/9/2015, Hermes sent an email acknowledge receipt of package 11/12/2015... Finally got an email today stating refund haven been issued.. Still have to wait couple day for my CC to update the credit back... What a long process! It's a shipment from NYC back to H Warehouse in NJ!!


----------



## Blue Rain

hedgwin99 said:


> So here is my return for my petite h.. Ship back 11/9/2015, Hermes sent an email acknowledge receipt of package 11/12/2015... Finally got an email today stating refund haven been issued.. Still have to wait couple day for my CC to update the credit back... What a long process! It's a shipment from NYC back to H Warehouse in NJ!!


 
Your isn't the worst. Mine took 3 weeks to receive the refund issue email and 4 more days afterward to actually see the refund in my bank account. :storm:


----------



## LadyCupid

I received my petit H $200 today in the mail too. Just opened the box. 

Wish I have one that has more pop colors like the BE dog or the pink elephant instead of the neutral. 

Can't figure out the color combination at all. Maybe gold epsom/curry togo?? And it looks like a squirrel.

Also I used a B30 for size reference of the charm if anyone is interested.  

Thank you.


----------



## klynneann

yodaling1 said:


> I received my petit H $200 today in the mail too. Just opened the box.
> 
> Wish I have one that has more pop colors like the BE dog or the pink elephant instead of the neutral.
> 
> Can't figure out the color combination at all. Maybe gold epsom/curry togo?? And it looks like a squirrel.
> 
> Also I used a B30 for size reference of the charm if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thank you.



Yes, a squirrel!  I think he's cute, but I understand how you feel about the colors.  I'm sorry you're not so happy with it.


----------



## LadyCupid

klynneann said:


> Yes, a squirrel!  I think he's cute, but I understand how you feel about the colors.  I'm sorry you're not so happy with it.



I guess squirrel is supposed to be brown and not blue or purple or pink lol. I will still keep it anyways. Too much hassle to return. Maybe I will order again if there is more petit h (non croc) to order soon.


----------



## boo1689

yodaling1 said:


> I received my petit H $200 today in the mail too. Just opened the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I have one that has more pop colors like the BE dog or the pink elephant instead of the neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't figure out the color combination at all. Maybe gold epsom/curry togo?? And it looks like a squirrel.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I used a B30 for size reference of the charm if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




I think that's adorable !! You've Chip & Dale in one charm !! My squirrel is  from the petit h at SCP is orange , pop of color all right , but orange and my pinks don't go well hahaha[emoji23][emoji28]


----------



## klynneann

boo1689 said:


> I think that's adorable !! You've Chip & Dale in one charm !! My squirrel is  from the petit h at SCP is orange , pop of color all right , but orange and my pinks don't go well hahaha[emoji23][emoji28]



Yes!  Chip & Dale!!  So funny.


----------



## LadyCupid

boo1689 said:


> I think that's adorable !! You've Chip & Dale in one charm !! My squirrel is  from the petit h at SCP is orange , pop of color all right , but orange and my pinks don't go well hahaha[emoji23][emoji28]



* boo1689* You are TOO FUNNY!! :lolots::lolots:Now that is a reason for me to keep it


----------



## MYH

yodaling1 said:


> I received my petit H $200 today in the mail too. Just opened the box.
> 
> Wish I have one that has more pop colors like the BE dog or the pink elephant instead of the neutral.
> 
> Can't figure out the color combination at all. Maybe gold epsom/curry togo?? And it looks like a squirrel.
> 
> Also I used a B30 for size reference of the charm if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thank you.


I think he's quite cute.  Looks nice against your purple B


----------



## boo1689

yodaling1 said:


> * boo1689* You are TOO FUNNY!! :lolots::lolots:Now that is a reason for me to keep it




Hahahah totally a keeper !!! Cute pic you found ~ maybe color one side 's nose red?! ~~ running away before you bag slap me !!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

boo1689 said:


> Hahahah totally a keeper !!! Cute pic you found ~ maybe color one side 's nose red?! ~~ running away before you bag slap me !!!!



nose edited to red.  LOLLLL


----------



## hedgwin99

yodaling1 said:


> I received my petit H $200 today in the mail too. Just opened the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I have one that has more pop colors like the BE dog or the pink elephant instead of the neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't figure out the color combination at all. Maybe gold epsom/curry togo?? And it looks like a squirrel.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I used a B30 for size reference of the charm if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




It's cute!


----------



## agneau88

yodaling1 said:


> * boo1689* You are TOO FUNNY!! :lolots::lolots:Now that is a reason for me to keep it




This is so funny but the charm is definitely a keeper. The color looks amazingly well against the purple.


----------



## AZPurseGirl

agneau88 said:


> This is so funny but the charm is definitely a keeper. The color looks amazingly well against the purple.



I LOVE the squirrel it is too cute congratulations.  Agree it looks great against the purple!!!!


----------



## cavalla

yodaling1 said:


> I received my petit H $200 today in the mail too. Just opened the box.
> 
> Wish I have one that has more pop colors like the BE dog or the pink elephant instead of the neutral.
> 
> Can't figure out the color combination at all. Maybe gold epsom/curry togo?? And it looks like a squirrel.
> 
> Also I used a B30 for size reference of the charm if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thank you.



It goes well with your B. I like that color pairing.


----------



## periogirl28

yodaling1 said:


> I received my petit H $200 today in the mail too. Just opened the box.
> 
> Wish I have one that has more pop colors like the BE dog or the pink elephant instead of the neutral.
> 
> Can't figure out the color combination at all. Maybe gold epsom/curry togo?? And it looks like a squirrel.
> 
> Also I used a B30 for size reference of the charm if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thank you.



Actually I think he's Very Cute! Keep!


----------



## papertiger

yodaling1 said:


> I received my petit H $200 today in the mail too. Just opened the box.
> 
> Wish I have one that has more pop colors like the BE dog or the pink elephant instead of the neutral.
> 
> Can't figure out the color combination at all. Maybe gold epsom/curry togo?? And it looks like a squirrel.
> 
> Also I used a B30 for size reference of the charm if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thank you.



Oh no, another who is sorry you don't like the colours, I think they look lovely


----------



## papertiger

Can't remember if I ever posted these, I bought them at the Petit H event in London a long time ago


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

yodaling1 said:


> I received my petit H $200 today in the mail too. Just opened the box.
> 
> Wish I have one that has more pop colors like the BE dog or the pink elephant instead of the neutral.
> 
> Can't figure out the color combination at all. Maybe gold epsom/curry togo?? And it looks like a squirrel.
> 
> Also I used a B30 for size reference of the charm if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thank you.


A squirrel!


----------



## LadyCupid

agneau88 said:


> This is so funny but the charm is definitely a keeper. The color looks amazingly well against the purple.





AZPurseGirl said:


> I LOVE the squirrel it is too cute congratulations.  Agree it looks great against the purple!!!!





cavalla said:


> It goes well with your B. I like that color pairing.





periogirl28 said:


> Actually I think he's Very Cute! Keep!





papertiger said:


> Oh no, another who is sorry you don't like the colours, I think they look lovely





Hanna Flaneur said:


> A squirrel!


Thank you all. I will keep this little chip n dale.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, good.  I actually like the squirrel more than any other critter, and love the autumnal colors!


----------



## hedgwin99

papertiger said:


> Can't remember if I ever posted these, I bought them at the Petit H event in London a long time ago




What is this??? Is that a cuff??


----------



## papertiger

hedgwin99 said:


> What is this??? Is that a cuff??



They are leather collars, clou de selle closure and a draping scarf attached


----------



## boo1689

I got a Blu atoll / brown monkey [emoji205]


----------



## sleepykitten

yodaling1 said:


> I received my petit H $200 today in the mail too. Just opened the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I have one that has more pop colors like the BE dog or the pink elephant instead of the neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't figure out the color combination at all. Maybe gold epsom/curry togo?? And it looks like a squirrel.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I used a B30 for size reference of the charm if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Omg squirrel is adorable!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

papertiger said:


> Can't remember if I ever posted these, I bought them at the Petit H event in London a long time ago




I saw an orange/grey version of this at SCP's petit h and it was so gorgeous. 



boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3192809
> 
> 
> I got a Blu atoll / brown monkey [emoji205]




I feel we have a petit h monkey group! 


The charms are so adorable!

Here's my monkey on a bag now! I love it!


----------



## wigglytuff

bakeacookie said:


> I saw an orange/grey version of this at SCP's petit h and it was so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel we have a petit h monkey group!
> 
> 
> The charms are so adorable!
> 
> Here's my monkey on a bag now! I love it!
> View attachment 3192893



that looks AMAZING!!


----------



## bakeacookie

wigglytuff said:


> that looks AMAZING!!




Thank you! 

I want to put the monkey on my orange Evelyne, but the reddish orange of the other side of the monkey seems to clash with it.


----------



## dhankhim

I got another monkey too. this one I'll keep because of the pink. all the SA's were trying to figure out what pink it is. came to the conclusion it is 5P! the color definitely makes him a keeper! I guess I will never get my elephant. I received 2 monkeys and 1 dog. I hope they come back again.


----------



## bakeacookie

dhankhim said:


> View attachment 3192939
> 
> I got another monkey too. this one I'll keep because of the pink. all the SA's were trying to figure out what pink it is. came to the conclusion it is 5P! the color definitely makes him a keeper! I guess I will never get my elephant. I received 2 monkeys and 1 dog. I hope they come back again.




Oh! The pink monkey is adorable!!

And your turtle! So cute!


----------



## Ayumi12

I got a monkey 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ordered another one last week will arrive next Monday. Was hoping for an elephant.


----------



## boo1689

bakeacookie said:


> I saw an orange/grey version of this at SCP's petit h and it was so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel we have a petit h monkey group!
> 
> 
> The charms are so adorable!
> 
> Here's my monkey on a bag now! I love it!
> View attachment 3192893



high 5 to money twinsy~~~~~ your little monkey looks adorable on your LV!!


----------



## boo1689

Ayumi12 said:


> I got a monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192955
> View attachment 3192956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered another one last week will arrive next Monday. Was hoping for an elephant.
> View attachment 3192955



cute cute monkey in pink!! good luck on the next one~ fingers crossed you get your ellie!


----------



## boo1689

dhankhim said:


> View attachment 3192939
> 
> I got another monkey too. this one I'll keep because of the pink. all the SA's were trying to figure out what pink it is. came to the conclusion it is 5P! the color definitely makes him a keeper! I guess I will never get my elephant. I received 2 monkeys and 1 dog. I hope they come back again.




yes does look like the 5P pink to me~ very cute indeed! def a keeper!!


----------



## hedgwin99

papertiger said:


> They are leather collars, clou de selle closure and a draping scarf attached




Ohh ok thank you for the clarification [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

boo1689 said:


> high 5 to money twinsy~~~~~ your little monkey looks adorable on your LV!!




Thank you! [emoji205]


----------



## boo1689

papertiger said:


> Can't remember if I ever posted these, I bought them at the Petit H event in London a long time ago




This is such a lovely piece ! I'd love to see modeling pic PT ~~ pretty please !


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ayumi12 said:


> I got a monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192955
> View attachment 3192956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered another one last week will arrive next Monday. Was hoping for an elephant.
> View attachment 3192955


So cute!


----------



## LadyCupid

Love the pink monkeys. I hope they come back so i can try ordering again.


----------



## MYH

Ladies and gents - were your petit h animals delivered with signature required or just left at your doorstep? I think mine is coming tomorrow and am trying to figure out if I need to wait around at home.  Im really hoping the answer is no. Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

MYH said:


> Ladies and gents - were your petit h animals delivered with signature required or just left at your doorstep? I think mine is coming tomorrow and am trying to figure out if I need to wait around at home.  Im really hoping the answer is no. Thanks!



I believe amount less than $1000 does not require signature. I only ordered one petit h and no signature was required. Bad thing was fedex left it outside the door and anyone could have just taken the box easily.


----------



## Ayumi12

boo1689 said:


> cute cute monkey in pink!! good luck on the next one~ fingers crossed you get your ellie!




Thank you~ can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Ayumi12

LOUKPEACH said:


> So cute!




Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

bakeacookie said:


> I saw an orange/grey version of this at SCP's petit h and it was so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> I feel we have a petit h monkey group!
> 
> 
> The charms are so adorable!
> 
> Here's my monkey on a bag now! I love it!
> View attachment 3192893



Thank you!


I  all these monkeys


----------



## papertiger

boo1689 said:


> This is such a lovely piece ! I'd love to see modeling pic PT ~~ pretty please !



I haven't actually worn it yet, but when I do...


----------



## mistikat

Just a friendly reminder that there is no buying/selling/offering to trade or purchase allowed on PF. This has come up a lot in this thread since it began - members who want to sell the Petit H they received and don't like, or members looking to buy. Please do not make posts like this. They will be deleted. Thanks.


----------



## bedhead

I've searched and saw that there were petit H pop-ups in stores in the past (SCP and London), but has anyone heard if they will do it again in any store other than the Rue de Sevres location in Paris?


----------



## hedgwin99

bedhead said:


> I've searched and saw that there were petit H pop-ups in stores in the past (SCP and London), but has anyone heard if they will do it again in any store other than the Rue de Sevres location in Paris?




I think there is a pop up recently last month in Japan


----------



## bedhead

hedgwin99 said:


> I think there is a pop up recently last month in Japan



Thanks!


----------



## boo1689

papertiger said:


> I haven't actually worn it yet, but when I do...



 I'm all eyes !!


----------



## MYH

Hey petit h lovers. I got mine today. Not what I expected at all but I think it's cute nonetheless. It's very funny because my DH is British and drinks tea all the time. And coincidentally, I have the exact same scarf in the same cw the silk cord is made from.


----------



## boo1689

MYH said:


> Hey petit h lovers. I got mine today. Not what I expected at all but I think it's cute nonetheless. It's very funny because my DH is British and drinks tea all the time. And coincidentally, I have the exact same scarf in the same cw the silk cord is made from.
> View attachment 3193593
> 
> View attachment 3193595
> 
> View attachment 3193596
> 
> View attachment 3193599
> 
> View attachment 3193601
> 
> View attachment 3193602




I think it's absolutely adorable ! Perfect that your DH is British and drinks tea ~ and the scarf  matches the silk cord !! Love it !! So lovely with your elegant kelly ~


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> Hey petit h lovers. I got mine today. Not what I expected at all but I think it's cute nonetheless. It's very funny because my DH is British and drinks tea all the time. And coincidentally, I have the exact same scarf in the same cw the silk cord is made from.
> View attachment 3193593
> 
> View attachment 3193595
> 
> View attachment 3193596
> 
> View attachment 3193599
> 
> View attachment 3193601
> 
> View attachment 3193602



Hm. Well, I'm not a fan of the teapot, but I can't deny that the colors look fabulous with all of your things!


----------



## bedhead

MYH said:


> Hey petit h lovers. I got mine today. Not what I expected at all but I think it's cute nonetheless. It's very funny because my DH is British and drinks tea all the time. And coincidentally, I have the exact same scarf in the same cw the silk cord is made from.
> View attachment 3193593
> 
> View attachment 3193595
> 
> View attachment 3193596
> 
> View attachment 3193599
> 
> View attachment 3193601
> 
> View attachment 3193602



The teapot is so cute and looks great with your bag! Is the charm on the box a little frog? I have to admit I love the packaging almost as much as I love the bag charms.


----------



## MYH

boo1689 said:


> I think it's absolutely adorable ! Perfect that your DH is British and drinks tea ~ and the scarf  matches the silk cord !! Love it !! So lovely with your elegant kelly ~


Yeah - I'm actually thinking of hanging the teapot from his car's rearview mirror? Or is that crazy? The most expensive rearview mirror charm ever.  Maybe just stick to fuzzy dice. LOL.



klynneann said:


> Hm. Well, I'm not a fan of the teapot, but I can't deny that the colors look fabulous with all of your things!


Well, I was expecting an animal and would probably have preferred an animal. But I do love the malachite and gold combo and she does look so pretty on my  gris T evie that is boozing it up in front of my liquor cabinet.



bedhead said:


> The teapot is so cute and looks great with your bag! Is the charm on the box a little frog? I have to admit I love the packaging almost as much as I love the bag charms.


yes a little frog.  I love the frog too.  Just need to figure out what i can do with the frog charm.


----------



## LadyCupid

MYH said:


> Hey petit h lovers. I got mine today. Not what I expected at all but I think it's cute nonetheless. It's very funny because my DH is British and drinks tea all the time. And coincidentally, I have the exact same scarf in the same cw the silk cord is made from.
> View attachment 3193593
> 
> View attachment 3193595
> 
> View attachment 3193596
> 
> View attachment 3193599
> 
> View attachment 3193601
> 
> View attachment 3193602


 
The teapot is quite cute actually And matches perfectly with your bag and twilly. May I ask what size is your Kelly?


----------



## hedgwin99

MYH said:


> Hey petit h lovers. I got mine today. Not what I expected at all but I think it's cute nonetheless. It's very funny because my DH is British and drinks tea all the time. And coincidentally, I have the exact same scarf in the same cw the silk cord is made from.
> View attachment 3193593
> 
> View attachment 3193595
> 
> View attachment 3193596
> 
> View attachment 3193599
> 
> View attachment 3193601
> 
> View attachment 3193602




Looking great with ur K and Scarf [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## MYH

Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms. 

Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## bakeacookie

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621




Love the way you made the frog! I'm definitely stealing this idea! [emoji8]


----------



## NikitaH

Wowwwww. Thank you for sharing this wonderful idea! 



MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621


----------



## bedhead

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621



This is fantastic! I am going to try it this weekend.


----------



## clydekiwi

MYH said:


> Hey petit h lovers. I got mine today. Not what I expected at all but I think it's cute nonetheless. It's very funny because my DH is British and drinks tea all the time. And coincidentally, I have the exact same scarf in the same cw the silk cord is made from.
> View attachment 3193593
> 
> View attachment 3193595
> 
> View attachment 3193596
> 
> View attachment 3193599
> 
> View attachment 3193601
> 
> View attachment 3193602




I love the teapot! And your bag [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## clydekiwi

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621




Awesome. I love this. Where did you get the silk cord.


----------



## MYH

clydekiwi said:


> Awesome. I love this. Where did you get the silk cord.


Joann's Fabric Store


----------



## clydekiwi

MYH said:


> Joann's Fabric Store




Thanks im going to do this. I keep those little guys


----------



## LadyCupid

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621



Such a fun idea! Thank you...


----------



## hedgwin99

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621




Nice!!!


----------



## WilliamLion

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621



I totally adore this way of presenting these small cute animals!! How lovely is that!


----------



## Blue Rain

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621




Now, that's more like it. I didn't like that the petit H this month are so big. They are meant to go on the Christmas tree than being a bag charm. But the little critters on the box are just the right size and you are so clever to make they work as bag charms. Cudo to you.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621


Love them both very cute!


----------



## papertiger

MYH said:


> Hey petit h lovers. I got mine today. Not what I expected at all but I think it's cute nonetheless. It's very funny because my DH is British and drinks tea all the time. And coincidentally, I have the exact same scarf in the same cw the silk cord is made from.
> View attachment 3193593
> 
> View attachment 3193595
> 
> View attachment 3193596
> 
> View attachment 3193599
> 
> View attachment 3193601
> 
> View attachment 3193602



Love the tea pot. Do you have a bag you can wear on the gold side too. Does Gold on Gold work?



MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621



This is clever, I need to find mine and convert it. 

Do you ride or own a tack shop or similar? The only people I know who have their own leather hole puncher besides H and Gucci own a stable


----------



## sleepykitten

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621



so crafty! love these


----------



## sleepykitten

MYH said:


> Hey petit h lovers. I got mine today. Not what I expected at all but I think it's cute nonetheless. It's very funny because my DH is British and drinks tea all the time. And coincidentally, I have the exact same scarf in the same cw the silk cord is made from.
> View attachment 3193593
> 
> View attachment 3193595
> 
> View attachment 3193596
> 
> View attachment 3193599
> 
> View attachment 3193601
> 
> View attachment 3193602



Tea pot is adorable! Goes perfectly with you kellys!


----------



## mrswendychan

There is no more petit h in the usa h.com???


----------



## Powder Puff

Some of my petit H charms with a random rodeo. I haven't received my surprise box yet. Hope it's something different!


----------



## karenllllb

Picked up my petit H dog today!
I tried it on my bolide


----------



## cavalla

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621



That is a very cool idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lanit

bedhead said:


> The teapot is so cute and looks great with your bag! Is the charm on the box a little frog? I have to admit I love the packaging almost as much as I love the bag charms.


Adorable dear. Love the teapot. I'd like a squirrel too. You gals are tempting me to leap for petit h surprise.


----------



## papertiger

karenllllb said:


> Picked up my petit H dog today!
> I tried it on my bolide



This is perfect, each way changes the whole vibe of the bolide but both worth amazingly


----------



## agneau88

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621




You are so creative MYH! Now I want to get a petit h bag charm just because of the free additional one


----------



## dhankhim

karenllllb said:


> Picked up my petit H dog today!
> I tried it on my bolide




perfection! amazing color combination and against the yellow makes it pop even more.


----------



## dhankhim

Powder Puff said:


> Some of my petit H charms with a random rodeo. I haven't received my surprise box yet. Hope it's something different!




love this little box of treasures. good luck with your surprise box. I hope you receive the one you're looking for. especially love the little duckie. adorable!


----------



## bedhead

Powder Puff said:


> Some of my petit H charms with a random rodeo. I haven't received my surprise box yet. Hope it's something different!



It's a box of fun! Love all the charms, especially the duck. Also love the ornaments!


----------



## klynneann

karenllllb said:


> Picked up my petit H dog today!
> I tried it on my bolide



Your bolide is beautiful and I love the petit H with it!


----------



## LadyCupid

karenllllb said:


> Picked up my petit H dog today!
> I tried it on my bolide



Awww he is perfect match on your bolide...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

karenllllb said:


> Picked up my petit H dog today!
> I tried it on my bolide



cute doggie and what an adorable Bolide


----------



## MYH

karenllllb said:


> Picked up my petit H dog today!
> I tried it on my bolide


You got the perfect doggie colors.  Congratulations.


----------



## sparklelisab

MYH said:


> Yeah - I'm actually thinking of hanging the teapot from his car's rearview mirror? Or is that crazy? The most expensive rearview mirror charm ever.  Maybe just stick to fuzzy dice. LOL.
> 
> 
> Well, I was expecting an animal and would probably have preferred an animal. But I do love the malachite and gold combo and she does look so pretty on my  gris T evie that is boozing it up in front of my liquor cabinet.
> 
> 
> yes a little frog.  I love the frog too.  Just need to figure out what i can do with the frog charm.



Oh *MYH,* I JUST learned about these adorable dang charms and have lost my mind.  I will now be stalking Hermes.com!  Dear, I think your tea pot could be a sweet Hermes Christmas Ornament or hang it from a chandelier or something fun and funky??


----------



## MYH

papertiger said:


> Love the tea pot. Do you have a bag you can wear on the gold side too. Does Gold on Gold work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is clever, I need to find mine and convert it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ride or own a tack shop or similar? The only people I know who have their own leather hole puncher besides H and Gucci own a stable




Hmm...gold on gold not so great. 


I can use the gold side on my tosca evie or my orange pico. And there's always a potential match for future bags right?? Haha

And no, I don't own a tack shop. Let's just say I'm an avid crafter.

Btw - I couldn't find the bamboo top handle thread for forever and finally realized it was in the clubhouse! I've been using mine and wanted to post some pics. I'll see you over there!


----------



## MYH

sparklelisab said:


> Oh *MYH,* I JUST learned about these adorable dang charms and have lost my mind.  I will now be stalking Hermes.com!  Dear, I think your tea pot could be a sweet Hermes Christmas Ornament or hang it from a chandelier or something fun and funky??


Honey! Where have you been? We have been on a petit H bag charm frenzy over here. Once the east coasters started posting they were getting animal bag charms on the H.com site for the PM size ($200), I jumped on the bandwagon like a fast thing in fast land. I think I might have gotten one of the last few because they were sold out a day or so after I ordered mine.

Don't worry, I have learned to love my little teapot on my gris T evie.  DH gets a kick out of it and thinks it looks adorbs.


----------



## sparklelisab

MYH said:


> Honey! Where have you been? We have been on a petit H bag charm frenzy over here. Once the east coasters started posting they were getting animal bag charms on the H.com site for the PM size ($200), I jumped on the bandwagon like a fast thing in fast land. I think I might have gotten one of the last few because they were sold out a day or so after I ordered mine.
> 
> Don't worry, I have learned to love my little teapot on my gris T evie.  DH gets a kick out of it and thinks it looks adorbs.





Oh *MYH,* I saw a bat on evilbay and lost my mind.  I had no idea these were like the dolphin, sea horse charms....  Such a newbie!!  And I love tone on tone...but I can be kinda boring.


----------



## DesigningStyle

papertiger said:


> Love the tea pot. Do you have a bag you can wear on the gold side too. Does Gold on Gold work?
> 
> 
> 
> This is clever, I need to find mine and convert it.
> 
> Do you ride or own a tack shop or similar? The only people I know who have their own leather hole puncher besides H and Gucci own a stable



That same leather punch is at the Dollar Tree stores in NJ for $1.


----------



## MYH

sparklelisab said:


> Oh *MYH,* I saw a bat on evilbay and lost my mind.  I had no idea these were like the dolphin, sea horse charms....  Such a newbie!!  And I love tone on tone...but I can be kinda boring.


Omg. The bat is selling for astronomical prices. It's so ridiculous especially since the seller probably got it for about $200.


----------



## Powder Puff

dhankhim said:


> love this little box of treasures. good luck with your surprise box. I hope you receive the one you're looking for. especially love the little duckie. adorable!


Thanks dearie. Fingers crossed for my box.
Loving everyone's Petit H items. Never thought I'd like Petit H so much, only H can cast such a spell using leftover goods! LOL


----------



## Powder Puff

bedhead said:


> It's a box of fun! Love all the charms, especially the duck. Also love the ornaments!


Thanks for your sweet comment. You are right! Ornaments which I may use as charms! &#128541;


----------



## papertiger

MYH said:


> Hmm...gold on gold not so great.
> View attachment 3194789
> 
> I can use the gold side on my tosca evie or my orange pico. And there's always a potential match for future bags right?? Haha
> 
> And no, I don't own a tack shop. Let's just say I'm an avid crafter.
> 
> Btw - I couldn't find the bamboo top handle thread for forever and finally realized it was in the clubhouse! I've been using mine and wanted to post some pics. I'll see you over there!




Thanks for the pic, I was curious. it's not terrible but yes, lovely on Tosca and Orange 

That must be one of the reasons why you're so skillful at silk knotting 

Yup, a managed to 'wangle' a club sub-forum for Gucci. I'll be thrilled to see your pics


----------



## sparklelisab

Powder Puff said:


> Thanks dearie. Fingers crossed for my box.
> Loving everyone's Petit H items. Never thought I'd like Petit H so much, only H can cast such a spell using leftover goods! LOL



I know *Powder*---Isn't that the best---but I always think left-over pizza tastes better too. 

*Does anyone know anything about the "CLUB" or something where you can pay $$??? and receive one surprise a month for a year??? *


----------



## Darma

After getting a dog and a monkey which I love, I asked my friend to order one for me.  But this time I got a tea pot, disappointing...... I hoped to get an elephant or a fox.  I will take a second look tomorrow morning under day light, but likely to return it.


----------



## bedhead

Darma said:


> After getting a dog and a monkey which I love, I asked my friend to order one for me.  But this time I got a tea pot, disappointing...... I hoped to get an elephant or a fox.  I will take a second look tomorrow morning under day light, but likely to return it.



This is exactly why I wish US H.com would let us pick the shape of the item and just do the color as a surprise. ah well! At least you can return it!


----------



## LadyCupid

Darma said:


> After getting a dog and a monkey which I love, I asked my friend to order one for me.  But this time I got a tea pot, disappointing...... I hoped to get an elephant or a fox.  I will take a second look tomorrow morning under day light, but likely to return it.



Which colors did you get?


----------



## MYH

sparklelisab said:


> I know *Powder*---Isn't that the best---but I always think left-over pizza tastes better too.
> 
> *Does anyone know anything about the "CLUB" or something where you can pay $$??? and receive one surprise a month for a year??? *


Nooooo...what is this you are talking about? I've never heard of it.  Please tell us!


----------



## Darma

yodaling1 said:


> Which colors did you get?



Same color as pinktailcat posted on page 188, but with a dark silk cord.


----------



## sparklelisab

petit H Experts, 

I am a newbie and was so thrilled right now to see that there are some surprises available online right now but they are 930.00 and 2000.00 dollars.  

What the heck are these??  Are the bag charms always called surprise bag charms??


----------



## klynneann

sparklelisab said:


> petit H Experts,
> 
> I am a newbie and was so thrilled right now to see that there are some surprises available online right now but they are 930.00 and 2000.00 dollars.
> 
> What the heck are these??  Are the bag charms always called surprise bag charms??



These particular ones are croc items of some sort...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Took the plunge and bought the croc PM. It is going back. its a bracelet that arrived crushed and bent on the edges. What a shame. I won't be buying surprise boxes anymore.


----------



## ChaneLisette

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Took the plunge and bought the croc PM. It is going back. its a bracelet that arrived crushed and bent on the edges. What a shame. I won't be buying surprise boxes anymore.



Oh no! That is too bad. Would you mind posting a pic before you return? I am really curious what it looks like.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

chanelisette said:


> oh no! That is too bad. Would you mind posting a pic before you return? I am really curious what it looks like.


----------



## LadyCupid

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3197311
> View attachment 3197313
> View attachment 3197314



That looks horrible. I really think they should just let us know what those items are and let us choose what to buy instead of going through all this hassle.


----------



## ChaneLisette

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3197311
> View attachment 3197313
> View attachment 3197314



Very interesting. Thank you! Too bad it is crushed.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

yodaling1 said:


> That looks horrible. I really think they should just let us know what those items are and let us choose what to buy instead of going through all this hassle.



I know. I was clearly not happy it was all bent and it is huge too. For that price point, it should have been packaged better. It is going back today.


----------



## bedhead

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3197311
> View attachment 3197313
> View attachment 3197314



Thank you for posting. I was curious about the croc items, but at that price point it's tough to take the leap. How disappointing! I'm sorry they sent you something you don't like, and damaged to boot.


----------



## wigglytuff

yodaling1 said:


> * boo1689* You are TOO FUNNY!! :lolots::lolots:Now that is a reason for me to keep it



i thought about Chip and dale too! i always loved them as kid!


----------



## wigglytuff

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621


both of those are too cute!


----------



## MYH

sparklelisab said:


> petit H Experts,
> 
> I am a newbie and was so thrilled right now to see that there are some surprises available online right now but they are 930.00 and 2000.00 dollars.
> 
> What the heck are these??  Are the bag charms always called surprise bag charms??



Lisa - the Pm is a croc bracelet that may or may not arrived crushed and bent.  We don't know what the Gm is.  The bag charms do not cost this much. Our regular leather ones that we're available earlier this month were $200. I doubt a croc bag charm would be more than $350? I would stay away this month.


----------



## sparklelisab

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Took the plunge and bought the croc PM. It is going back. its a bracelet that arrived crushed and bent on the edges. What a shame. I won't be buying surprise boxes anymore.





ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3197311
> View attachment 3197313
> View attachment 3197314



*Wait*, *ALL*, maybe this is poetic and we are all missing something!!  *Stop!!*  We are all going bat-crazy for scraps of leather that were going to hit the dumpster---maybe this crushed look is the new avante-garde.....  Hold on---I bet you can list it on ebay for 9K!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

sparklelisab said:


> *Wait*, *ALL*, maybe this is poetic and we are all missing something!!  *Stop!!*  We are all going bat-crazy for scraps of leather that were going to hit the dumpster---maybe this crushed look is the new avante-garde.....  Hold on---I bet you can list it on ebay for 9K!!!




Well .. Someone already beat u to the idea of listing petite h on eBay for ridiculous price

Even if I was bill gates .. The richest man in the world I wouldn't pay those price!


----------



## bakeacookie

Yeah. We don't need ridiculously inflated petit h. 

Also glad I didn't get the beaver, it looks like a rat. 

But that airplane! I love airplanes!


----------



## hedgwin99

bakeacookie said:


> Yeah. We don't need ridiculously inflated petit h.
> 
> Also glad I didn't get the beaver, it looks like a rat.
> 
> But that airplane! I love airplanes!




Me too! I thought that was a rat as well!!
I thought the airplane key chain is cute until I saw the listing price..[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## sparklelisab

hedgwin99 said:


> Me too! I thought that was a rat as well!!
> I thought the airplane key chain is cute until I saw the listing price..[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;



I know, crazy huh?  And that "beaver" is a rat!!  Year of the Rat. Not year of the Beaver.  Do you think if I tell them, they will reduce the price for the love of scrap leather??


----------



## Mininana

sparklelisab said:


> I know, crazy huh?  And that "beaver" is a rat!!  Year of the Rat. Not year of the Beaver.  Do you think if I tell them, they will reduce the price for the love of scrap leather??





no!! They will increase it because of crazies like me who collect horses for my baby born in the year of the horse....


----------



## bakeacookie

Have they made a rabbit for year of the rabbit? Lol. 

These eBay prices are insane. No way scrap leather is worth a bag.


----------



## sparklelisab

bakeacookie said:


> Have they made a rabbit for year of the rabbit? Lol.
> 
> These eBay prices are insane. No way scrap leather is worth a bag.



Well my dear Charmy friend, in 2011, Hermes made a Bunny charm that I just found brand new.  Not Petit h of course but he is on his way home to me.   

My thought is that since I do not own or even want 30 bags, I can take my small collection and adorn every day with a charm set and twilly!  And while I would die for that dang bat, I believe a 2,200% profit is a greedy price if you ask me....just sayin'


----------



## sparklelisab

Mininana said:


> no!! They will increase it because of crazies like me who collect horses for my baby born in the year of the horse....



lol....yes, I am sure the few of us crazies totally jack up the prices!!  You do have the round horse charm my dear---right?  It's practically free compared to petit h prices....


----------



## hedgwin99

sparklelisab said:


> lol....yes, I am sure the few of us crazies totally jack up the prices!!  You do have the round horse charm my dear---right?  It's practically free compared to petit h prices....




My zodiac is a horse too! But I rather spend the money on rodeo charms instead of insane petite h charms


----------



## hedgwin99

sparklelisab said:


> Well my dear Charmy friend, in 2011, Hermes made a Bunny charm that I just found brand new.  Not Petit h of course but he is on his way home to me.
> 
> My thought is that since I do not own or even want 30 bags, I can take my small collection and adorn every day with a charm set and twilly!  And while I would die for that dang bat, I believe a 2,200% profit is a greedy price if you ask me....just sayin'




That super inflated bat charm is nuts! I wish petite h in France can accept international order! 

I would love to see what kind of bunny charm you purchased.. Would u be willing to post a picture when u receive your charm?


----------



## Bostonjetset

sparklelisab said:


> Well my dear Charmy friend, in 2011, Hermes made a Bunny charm that I just found brand new.  Not Petit h of course but he is on his way home to me.
> 
> My thought is that since I do not own or even want 30 bags, I can take my small collection and adorn every day with a charm set and twilly!  And while I would die for that dang bat, I believe a 2,200% profit is a greedy price if you ask me....just sayin'



That bat is the best of any of them!  I, too, love bats.  They are such cool animals!!!

That price is RIDIC!  I wonder if someone will end up paying it?  It would be cheaper to fly to Paris and get one directly from the Sevres store!!  

And that "airplane" looks an awful lot like a helicopter to me!  You would think for those prices they could at least get the descriptions right!


----------



## bakeacookie

sparklelisab said:


> Well my dear Charmy friend, in 2011, Hermes made a Bunny charm that I just found brand new.  Not Petit h of course but he is on his way home to me.
> 
> My thought is that since I do not own or even want 30 bags, I can take my small collection and adorn every day with a charm set and twilly!  And while I would die for that dang bat, I believe a 2,200% profit is a greedy price if you ask me....just sayin'




I'll have to look up the 2011 bunny. 

That is insane profit.


----------



## klynneann

bakeacookie said:


> I'll have to look up the 2011 bunny.
> 
> That is insane profit.



If it actually sells.


----------



## bakeacookie

klynneann said:


> If it actually sells.




There are some people who unfortunately don't research.  some of these say best offer, so someone might low ball them but it's still going to be more than what petit h really costs.


----------



## Mindi B

Definitely a rat, or a mouse.  Beaver my Aunt Fanny.
And those prices are beyond insane.


----------



## Mininana

sparklelisab said:


> lol....yes, I am sure the few of us crazies totally jack up the prices!!  You do have the round horse charm my dear---right?  It's practically free compared to petit h prices....



please enlighten me? which one is it?

I find my baby being born in the year of the horse SO convenient. His name starts with an R too, and it was the year of the R inside the square. I got 4 bags with that stamp!!!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

hedgwin99 said:


> Me too! I thought that was a rat as well!!
> I thought the airplane key chain is cute until I saw the listing price..[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;


It's definitely a rat. The bat one is cute, but the price


----------



## hedgwin99

In case anyone wants to give it a try... $200 petite h surprise box is back on H.com


----------



## sparklelisab

hedgwin99 said:


> In case anyone wants to give it a try... $200 petite h surprise box is back on H.com



Thank you dear *hedgwin*, you would think I won the lotto!!  I just ordered one!!  Black bat, come to Cali!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Is petit h in Shanghai?


----------



## Lvgirl71

hedgwin99 said:


> In case anyone wants to give it a try... $200 petite h surprise box is back on H.com




Thx!! I wonder if it will be the animal charms?


----------



## dhankhim

Lvgirl71 said:


> Thx!! I wonder if it will be the animal charms?




I believe so. I assume they received a ton of returns. I returned two monkeys myself.


----------



## tammywks

ilovenicebags said:


> Is petit h in Shanghai?




Yes. But it has just ended yesterday.


----------



## MrH

This year Christmas got new family for my tree [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## MYH

MrH said:


> This year Christmas got new family for my tree [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Nice! My kind of tree


----------



## bakeacookie

dhankhim said:


> I believe so. I assume they received a ton of returns. I returned two monkeys myself.



I'd be surprised if anyone got something other than a monkey.



MrH said:


> This year Christmas got new family for my tree [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Pretty!


----------



## kevintheking

Did anyone get the witch or the bat from the USA online shop? I see monkeys , squirrls, dogs ,tea pots ... Elephants. ....But I can't figure out where the bat and witches com from?


----------



## hedgwin99

kevintheking said:


> Did anyone get the witch or the bat from the USA online shop? I see monkeys , squirrls, dogs ,tea pots ... Elephants. ....But I can't figure out where the bat and witches com from?




Bat and witch from France petite h boutique only... Trust me.. I'm disappointed [emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## kevintheking

hedgwin99 said:


> Bat and witch from France petite h boutique only... Trust me.. I'm disappointed [emoji107]&#127995;



Shucks! At least I will not order the pm 200 that's online right now... Thanks for the info


----------



## Blue Rain

Has anyone ordered the MM box for $620? What is it?


----------



## clydekiwi

Is this the new one for dec?


----------



## clydekiwi

Is the 200$ the charm again?


----------



## clydekiwi

Nevermind. I just seen it was changed to 260$. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kevintheking

i got the December PM 260 and MM 350 so we shall see... the GM was sold out. anyone know what the price was?


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> i got the December PM 260 and MM 350 so we shall see... the GM was sold out. anyone know what the price was?




Any ideas on what the pm is?


----------



## kevintheking

clydekiwi said:


> Any ideas on what the pm is?


  sadly i'm thinking leather or silk necklace


----------



## clydekiwi

kevintheking said:


> sadly i'm thinking leather or silk necklace




Ugh. Again?! I want it to be a xmas theme


----------



## bedhead

clydekiwi said:


> Ugh. Again?! I want it to be a xmas theme



Xmas theme would be awesome!


----------



## clydekiwi

bedhead said:


> Xmas theme would be awesome!




Did you order


----------



## bedhead

clydekiwi said:


> Did you order



No, not yet. I'm torn because the bag charm last month was great (for me), but some of the past months have been not so great. Maybe I'll do December as my last hurrah for a while.


----------



## clydekiwi

bedhead said:


> No, not yet. I'm torn because the bag charm last month was great (for me), but some of the past months have been not so great. Maybe I'll do December as my last hurrah for a while.




Me too. I feel the same way


----------



## bakeacookie

If it's a leather based necklace, I would buy the PM/MM box! I have enough silk cord stuff.


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> Me too. I feel the same way







bakeacookie said:


> If it's a leather based necklace, I would buy the PM/MM box! I have enough silk cord stuff.







bedhead said:


> No, not yet. I'm torn because the bag charm last month was great (for me), but some of the past months have been not so great. Maybe I'll do December as my last hurrah for a while.




 What are the chances (slim to none) that this month surprise pm/mm Christmas ornaments??


----------



## bedhead

hedgwin99 said:


> What are the chances (slim to none) that this month surprise pm/mm Christmas ornaments??



I decided to go ahead and order the PM and MM, since there was a maxi twilly I wanted on h.com as well. I'm having it delivered to the store so if the petit H stuff sucks this month I'll return it on the spot! After taking photos for this thread, of course! 

Fingers crossed for Xmas-y festive things.


----------



## bakeacookie

the $260 could be the silk ornaments trio. Wasn't that a box one month?

It was october, but it was $240. Hmmm


----------



## hedgwin99

bedhead said:


> I decided to go ahead and order the PM and MM, since there was a maxi twilly I wanted on h.com as well. I'm having it delivered to the store so if the petit H stuff sucks this month I'll return it on the spot! After taking photos for this thread, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for Xmas-y festive things.




You can't!! I tried that! The SM at H came out and told me "NO Sorry" please call the 800# to request return or log back into online to request return


----------



## klynneann

bedhead said:


> I decided to go ahead and order the PM and MM, since there was a maxi twilly I wanted on h.com as well. I'm having it delivered to the store so if the petit H stuff sucks this month I'll return it on the spot! After taking photos for this thread, of course!
> 
> Fingers crossed for Xmas-y festive things.



I don't think you can return it to the store.  It has to be sent back to h.com.


----------



## bedhead

klynneann said:


> I don't think you can return it to the store.  It has to be sent back to h.com.



Interesting - the last time I picked up in store the SM said "do you like it? If not, we can process a return." But maybe she didn't know you can't do that with petit H, because she (along with the other SAs nearby) didn't know the website was still doing petit H items.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

bought this little bird roughly one year ago, but I think they still make them


----------



## kevintheking

December GM available suits both men and women 1,335 .. So I took a crazy gamble on this one too. Prob will not ship with the pm and GM I ordered this morning ... I hope one of the three is a keeper
	

		
			
		

		
	




I really want this mirror or set of minis but I don't think the 1335 price is expensive enough for this


----------



## brage9

Tons of new petit h stuff on the France and Uk sites;
Charms, bag holders, card holders amongst others!


----------



## I_AM_AYM

brage9 said:


> Tons of new petit h stuff on the France and Uk sites;
> Charms, bag holders, card holders amongst others!



Doesn´t work on the dutch site! so sad


----------



## brage9

I_AM_AYM said:


> Doesn´t work on the dutch site! so sad


I beleive that you can use the French site as they will ship within the EU.&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## mep123

This is the list of Petit H items I have from 2015 --- please update if you can 


2015 Petit h - USA 

  MAY
  PM:         leather dog charm ($200+?) &#8211; unisex
  MM:       leather reversible pendant medium size ($440) - unisex
  GM:        silk totebag ($580) - unisex

JUNE
  PM:         leather luggage tag ($235) - unisex
  MM:       set of 3 fabric pouches ($?) - unisex
  GM:        silk scarf with leather hole ($?) &#8211; for women

JUNE Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
  PM:        bangle bracelet ($780) &#8211; for women
  MM:      set of two cuff bracelets ($1200) &#8211;for women

JULY
  PM:         croc brooch ($135) - unisex
  MM:       leather pen holder ($245) - unisex
  GM:        silk/leather women's top ($1875) &#8211; for women

AUGUST
  PM:        silk necklace/bracelet ($180) - for women
  MM:      reversible leather bracelet ($260) &#8211; for women
  GM:       terry cloth poncho/robe ($760) &#8211; for women

  SEPTEMBER
  PM:        silk bracelet ($150) - for women
MM:      ID/card holder ($325) - unisex
GM:       silk scarf/belt ($500) - for women

  OCTOBER

  PM:        Set of silk ornaments ($240) &#8211; unisex
  MM:      Leather/Silk bangle bracelet ($490) &#8211; for women
  GM:       ? ($1550) &#8211; for women 

  OCTOBER Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
  PM:        Croc bangle bracelet ($760) &#8211; for women
  MM:      ?  ($1200+) &#8211; for women
  GM:       ? ($3950) &#8211; for women

  NOVEMBER
  PM:        leather charm (elephant, dog, monkey, teapot, etc.) ($200) &#8211; unisex
  MM:      ? ($620) &#8211; for women

  DECEMBER
  PM:         ? ($260) &#8211; for women
  MM:      ?  ($350) &#8211; unisex
  GM:       ? ($1335) &#8211; unisex


----------



## bedhead

brage9 said:


> Tons of new petit h stuff on the France and Uk sites;
> Charms, bag holders, card holders amongst others!



I wish they would do this on the US site. Show us the items and tell us the main color - great! There's great stuff on both UK and France sites that I would buy. 

Hoping the "mystery" MM in the US is the bag hook.


----------



## hedgwin99

bedhead said:


> I wish they would do this on the US site. Show us the items and tell us the main color - great! There's great stuff on both UK and France sites that I would buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping the "mystery" MM in the US is the bag hook.




Or set up a permanent shop for petite h in USA ?!? Like inside Madison Ave or Wall St!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

bedhead said:


> I wish they would do this on the US site. Show us the items and tell us the main color - great! There's great stuff on both UK and France sites that I would buy.
> 
> Hoping the "mystery" MM in the US is the bag hook.



+1! I would be more inclined to buy more silk cord bracelets/necklaces (even if I don't need more) to coordinate with the colors I have now. 

Those charms would sell out in an instant here if we knew the shape.

ETA: GM Back up. 

This month's box suits both men and women.
Color : multicolor
Ref. H1019288C92
$1,335.00


----------



## bedhead

hedgwin99 said:


> Or set up a permanent shop for petite h in USA ?!? Like inside Madison Ave or Wall St!!!



That would be amazing! I would be there even more often than I am now!


----------



## clydekiwi

Did anyone get any of there boxes yet. Im dying to know


----------



## NikitaH

+1 



clydekiwi said:


> Did anyone get any of there boxes yet. Im dying to know


----------



## kevintheking

clydekiwi said:


> Did anyone get any of there boxes yet. Im dying to know



I did not get mine. It just shipped this afternoon. I will get pm an mm Thursday afternoon as I selected ground shipping


----------



## agneau88

bedhead said:


> I wish they would do this on the US site. Show us the items and tell us the main color - great! There's great stuff on both UK and France sites that I would buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping the "mystery" MM in the US is the bag hook.




I would love to have a bag hook as well!


----------



## wigglytuff

MrH said:


> This year Christmas got new family for my tree [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



that looks amazeballs.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Ordered pm and mm


----------



## ilovenicebags

It is the croc pen holder and silk necklace. I like both so will be keeping.


----------



## mimi 123

ilovenicebags said:


> It is the croc pen holder and silk necklace. I like both so will be keeping.


The croc pen holder looks delicious! Silk necklace is perfect for holiday season! Congrats! 
Which one is PM?


----------



## ilovenicebags

mimi 123 said:


> The croc pen holder looks delicious! Silk necklace is perfect for holiday season! Congrats!
> Which one is PM?




I think the necklace.


----------



## WilliamLion

ilovenicebags said:


> Ordered pm and mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204564



Thank you for posting your petit H order!! So the MM is from previous. Can't wait to see someone reveal the GM box!


----------



## hedgwin99

ilovenicebags said:


> Ordered pm and mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204564




Thank you for the revel!! I am disappointed it's not ornaments relating to Christmas holiday [emoji20][emoji17]


----------



## MrH

wigglytuff said:


> that looks amazeballs.




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> Ordered pm and mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204564




Thanks for showing us. Im bummed it wasnt a christmas theme


----------



## mep123

It looks like this is the update for December...

 DECEMBER
  PM:        pleated silk necklace ($260)  for women
  MM:       croc pen holder ($350)  unisex
  GM:        ? ($1335)  unisex


----------



## kevintheking

GM is a set of small med and large pinwheels. Already packed up to be returned all recycled items from previous months offerings... Really disappointed


----------



## kevintheking

mimi 123 said:


> The croc pen holder looks delicious! Silk necklace is perfect for holiday season! Congrats!
> Which one is PM?



Pm is silk necklace at 260 ... I somehow was able to predict this was the item based on previous price.


----------



## MYH

kevintheking said:


> GM is a set of small med and large pinwheels. Already packed up to be returned all recycled items from previous months offerings... Really disappointed


I'm sorry to hear this! I was hoping it would be something spectacular.


----------



## wigglytuff

kevintheking said:


> GM is a set of small med and large pinwheels. Already packed up to be returned all recycled items from previous months offerings... Really disappointed


Im sorry! I will have to look for the a picture of those.


----------



## Soulcatlyst

November Charm to share


----------



## LadyCupid

Soulcatlyst said:


> November Charm to share


Your teapot is so cute.


----------



## Soulcatlyst

yodaling1 said:


> Your teapot is so cute.


Thanks


----------



## Soulcatlyst

October Bracelet to share.


----------



## Soulcatlyst

MYH said:


> Hi yodaling. Thx for the response about fedex yesterday. You were right. No signature was required. My Kelly's are both 32cms.
> 
> Have you guys been saving the little one sided animals that have come with your petit h packages? If so and you are a little crafty, you can make them into bag charms too. I have a leather hole punch like this (see pic) that costs like $10. I also have some silk cord in my chest of craft materials and depending on the animal, you can just string the silk cord through the slits or punch a new hole like I did for the seahorse. Voila! Two additional bag charms. Let me know if you have any questions.
> View attachment 3193619
> 
> View attachment 3193620
> 
> View attachment 3193621


Cool share and really nice job done!


----------



## CaviarChanel

yodaling1 said:


> Your teapot is so cute.



Just saw listings of petit H teapot and turtle @ fashionphile (at a price I will not pay)


----------



## sleepykitten

Soulcatlyst said:


> November Charm to share



oh cute! Love the color


----------



## sparklelisab

I wanted the bat but sweet MYH gently let me know it was not going to happen on first try.  All went back!!   

But I did finally get my chocolate bunny with blue ears!!  (not petite h)


----------



## bakeacookie

A turtle! How cute! Congrats on your bunny too!


----------



## carlinha

Soulcatlyst said:


> November Charm to share



your teapot is super cute, but your B steals the show!!!   may i ask what color is it please?  thanks!


----------



## Soulcatlyst

sparklelisab said:


> I wanted the bat but sweet MYH gently let me know it was not going to happen on first try.  All went back!!
> 
> But I did finally get my chocolate bunny with blue ears!!  (not petite h)


I wish my teapot was either your monkey or turtle!!! ><


----------



## Soulcatlyst

carlinha said:


> your teapot is super cute, but your B steals the show!!!   may i ask what color is it please?  thanks!


 thank you  it is Craie? Off white/chalk white. 
the tea pot is kept because of pink!


----------



## Soulcatlyst

MYH posted a cool way to make use of the lovely charms that come with Petit h. 

I am not so confident about using tools and may cry if i ruined it. 

SO here it come a unique way I came up with, to share with fellow H lovers.  Merry Christmas boys and girls.


----------



## klynneann

Soulcatlyst said:


> MYH posted a cool way to make use of the lovely charms that come with Petit h.
> 
> I am not so confident about using tools and may cry if i ruined it.
> 
> SO here it come a unique way I came up with, to share with fellow H lovers.  Merry Christmas boys and girls.



What a great idea!  It looks so cute!


----------



## bakeacookie

Soulcatlyst said:


> MYH posted a cool way to make use of the lovely charms that come with Petit h.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not so confident about using tools and may cry if i ruined it.
> 
> 
> 
> SO here it come a unique way I came up with, to share with fellow H lovers.  Merry Christmas boys and girls.




So cute!


----------



## MYH

Soulcatlyst said:


> MYH posted a cool way to make use of the lovely charms that come with Petit h.
> 
> I am not so confident about using tools and may cry if i ruined it.
> 
> SO here it come a unique way I came up with, to share with fellow H lovers.  Merry Christmas boys and girls.


This is fantastic! What a cute way to use it.  I never use that clochette on my bags because I think it makes my bag even heavier, but I think I might go get it out now! 
Thank you for sharing this idea!


----------



## MYH

sparklelisab said:


> I wanted the bat but sweet MYH gently let me know it was not going to happen on first try.  All went back!!
> 
> But I did finally get my chocolate bunny with blue ears!!  (not petite h)


Sparkle - I'm so sorry! At least you were able to return them. But you got a bunny! It's adorable.  Do you have a turquoise colored bag? It would be perfect with that bunny.


----------



## Soulcatlyst

MYH said:


> This is fantastic! What a cute way to use it.  I never use that clochette on my bags because I think it makes my bag even heavier, but I think I might go get it out now!
> Thank you for sharing this idea!


:rockettes: fantastic! show us! :rockettes:


----------



## Soulcatlyst

sleepykitten said:


> oh cute! Love the color


:rockettes:


----------



## bakeacookie

Updated the 2015 list with the mid month croc offering (the bangle that was all beat up) and December's GM. 

2015 Petit h - USA 

MAY
PM: leather dog charm ($200+?) &#8211; unisex
MM: leather reversible pendant medium size ($440) - unisex
GM: silk totebag ($580) - unisex

JUNE
PM: leather luggage tag ($235) - unisex
MM: set of 3 fabric pouches ($?) - unisex
GM: silk scarf with leather hole ($?) &#8211; for women

JUNE Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
PM: bangle bracelet ($780) &#8211; for women
MM: set of two cuff bracelets ($1200) &#8211;for women

JULY
PM: croc brooch ($135) - unisex
MM: leather pen holder ($245) - unisex
GM: silk/leather women's top ($1875) &#8211; for women

AUGUST
PM: silk necklace/bracelet ($180) - for women
MM: reversible leather bracelet ($260) &#8211; for women
GM: terry cloth poncho/robe ($760) &#8211; for women

SEPTEMBER
PM: silk bracelet ($150) - for women
MM: ID/card holder ($325) - unisex
GM: silk scarf/belt ($500) - for women

OCTOBER

PM: Set of silk ornaments ($240) &#8211; unisex
MM: Leather/Silk bangle bracelet ($490) &#8211; for women
GM: ? ($1550) &#8211; for women 

OCTOBER Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
PM: Croc bangle bracelet ($760) &#8211; for women
MM: ? ($1200+) &#8211; for women
GM: ? ($3950) &#8211; for women

NOVEMBER
PM: leather charm (elephant, dog, monkey, teapot, etc.) ($200) &#8211; unisex
MM: ? ($620) &#8211; for women

NOVEMBER Mid-Month croc offering
PM: Croc bangle

DECEMBER
PM: pleated silk necklace ($260) &#8211; for women
MM: croc pen holder ($350) &#8211; unisex
GM: set of 3 pinwheels (small, medium, large) ($1335) &#8211; unisex



Think it'll continue for 2016? Hope they start giving us the options like they do for all the international sites!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bakeacookie said:


> Updated the 2015 list with the mid month croc offering (the bangle that was all beat up) and December's GM.
> 
> 2015 Petit h - USA
> 
> MAY
> PM: leather dog charm ($200+?) &#8211; unisex
> MM: leather reversible pendant medium size ($440) - unisex
> GM: silk totebag ($580) - unisex
> 
> JUNE
> PM: leather luggage tag ($235) - unisex
> MM: set of 3 fabric pouches ($?) - unisex
> GM: silk scarf with leather hole ($?) &#8211; for women
> 
> JUNE Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
> PM: bangle bracelet ($780) &#8211; for women
> MM: set of two cuff bracelets ($1200) &#8211;for women
> 
> JULY
> PM: croc brooch ($135) - unisex
> MM: leather pen holder ($245) - unisex
> GM: silk/leather women's top ($1875) &#8211; for women
> 
> AUGUST
> PM: silk necklace/bracelet ($180) - for women
> MM: reversible leather bracelet ($260) &#8211; for women
> GM: terry cloth poncho/robe ($760) &#8211; for women
> 
> SEPTEMBER
> PM: silk bracelet ($150) - for women
> MM: ID/card holder ($325) - unisex
> GM: silk scarf/belt ($500) - for women
> 
> OCTOBER
> 
> PM: Set of silk ornaments ($240) &#8211; unisex
> MM: Leather/Silk bangle bracelet ($490) &#8211; for women
> GM: ? ($1550) &#8211; for women
> 
> OCTOBER Mid-Month, Crocodile offering
> PM: Croc bangle bracelet ($760) &#8211; for women
> MM: ? ($1200+) &#8211; for women
> GM: ? ($3950) &#8211; for women
> 
> NOVEMBER
> PM: leather charm (elephant, dog, monkey, teapot, etc.) ($200) &#8211; unisex
> MM: ? ($620) &#8211; for women
> 
> NOVEMBER Mid-Month croc offering
> PM: Croc bangle
> 
> DECEMBER
> PM: pleated silk necklace ($260) &#8211; for women
> MM: croc pen holder ($350) &#8211; unisex
> GM: set of 3 pinwheels (small, medium, large) ($1335) &#8211; unisex
> 
> 
> 
> Think it'll continue for 2016? Hope they start giving us the options like they do for all the international sites!


Thank you for sharing nice!


----------



## imjulielee

Curious, does everyone receive the same? Really want a go at the PM but I'm unsure about the silk necklace. Not even sure I'll know how to wear it since I'm not too fond of chunky necklaces on myself.


----------



## bakeacookie

You'll receive that item, but the colors will differ. So far they have not mixed different items for the box size, ie: silk necklace for one and charm for someone else in a PM. I hope they never do that.


----------



## peggyyo1021

sparklelisab said:


> I wanted the bat but sweet MYH gently let me know it was not going to happen on first try.  All went back!!
> 
> But I did finally get my chocolate bunny with blue ears!!  (not petite h)


 
Hi, the bunny is super cute. Did you get it online? really want to find those round animal charms, but was told that they are discontinued. TIA.


----------



## peggyyo1021

Dear TPfers: can anyone help me on finding the infromation about the Petit H pop up event? I know they tour arond the world, when I was in Tokyo in September, I found out that the Petit H event will be held in Kyoto the next day, which is also the day I leave, I had such a strong desire to change my tickets, but gave up at last because of the hassles. 

I really love petit h, and have searched the internet for a long time, but couldn't find any information with regard to future petit h pop up event, ex. the time and place it will be held. Can anyone tell me where I can find the info? 

I know they have a permeant spot at Rue de severes in Paris, but it's really far, and the inventory is quite uncertain and unpredictable, so was hoping to find them at a closer place if possible. 

Please kindly let me know if you have the answers, Thank you lovely ladies.


----------



## hedgwin99

Is this left over bracelets??
http://m.usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88985.html


----------



## bakeacookie

The december PM box was the pleated necklace.


----------



## Blue Rain

I'm getting used to the disappointments many people have shared here. This isn't a good sign for petit H.


----------



## bakeacookie

They just have to do what they do on the European sites and let us choose the item with a surprise color way.


----------



## daenarys1

I love the idea of the surprise boxes i'm here in the UK so unfortunately can't obtain one  i really love all the animal charms you guys have got but at the moment there's only a seashell available on the Hermes UK website and i really had my heart set on a cute animal! - oh well lol l i ordered one of the cute silk necklaces instead which is a sort of surprise as i can only choose the colourway not the design i intend to wear as a bracelet so hopefully i will receive something super pretty so i can admire it on my wrist


----------



## daenarys1

Is it only the USA that gets these cute little mini animals attached to the ribbon? I bought petit h necklace in the UK and there was a little diamond shape piece of leather attached to my ribbon  - so are the little animals just specific to the US surprise boxes or was i just a bit unlucky? anybody know??


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

daenarys1 said:


> Is it only the USA that gets these cute little mini animals attached to the ribbon? I bought petit h necklace in the UK and there was a little diamond shape piece of leather attached to my ribbon  - so are the little animals just specific to the US surprise boxes or was i just a bit unlucky? anybody know??


I got a little christmas tree and star from Sevres, but I think it might've been an X-mas special, because I've never received anything from them before when buying at the boutique.


----------



## hedgwin99

Hanna Flaneur said:


> I got a little christmas tree and star from Sevres, but I think it might've been an X-mas special, because I've never received anything from them before when buying at the boutique.




I would love to see these! Could you post a picture of these two charms?


----------



## colourbag

My new treasure from Hermes Serves..


----------



## ilovenicebags

So is there going to be a January box?


----------



## mygoodies

colourbag said:


> View attachment 3231008
> 
> 
> My new treasure from Hermes Serves..




Looove the dolphin   May I ask how much it was at Sevres dear? I have a friend in Paris who might be able to get it for me if the price is not as high as the Rodeo


----------



## colourbag

mygoodies said:


> Looove the dolphin   May I ask how much it was at Sevres dear? I have a friend in Paris who might be able to get it for me if the price is not as high as the Rodeo




I think it is around 160 euros.


----------



## mep123

ilovenicebags said:


> So is there going to be a January box?


I am wondering as well.  Still the pleated silk necklace box ($260 PM from December) as of this morning...


----------



## mygoodies

colourbag said:


> I think it is around 160 euros.




Thanks so much for getting back to me! Hopefully they still have the dolphin! Enjoy the cutie!!!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

hedgwin99 said:


> I would love to see these! Could you post a picture of these two charms?


Sorry, it took me such a long time to post this photo 
:santawave:


----------



## katstoy

The December Petit H PM.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Has anyone checked if the surprise boxes are continuing? I haven't seen anything on the site yet.


----------



## clydekiwi

I havent seen any and i been checking at least every other day


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> I havent seen any and i been checking at least every other day




I think maybe H.com in USA got the hint.., we don't like these surprise boxes? And too many returns!


----------



## bakeacookie

http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88978.html

MM: $440 This box is best suited for women. Revisit last May with this popular selection.
GM: $580 This box is best suited for women. Revisit last May with this popular selection!

PM not available, but if they're doing last MAY:

MAY
PM: leather dog charm ($200+?) &#8211; unisex
MM: leather reversible pendant medium size ($440) - unisex
GM: silk totebag ($580) - unisex


----------



## klynneann

bakeacookie said:


> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88978.html
> 
> MM: $440 This box is best suited for women. Revisit last May with this popular selection.
> GM: $580 This box is best suited for women. Revisit last May with this popular selection!
> 
> PM not available, but if they're doing last MAY:
> 
> MAY
> PM: leather dog charm ($200+?)  unisex
> MM: leather reversible pendant medium size ($440) - unisex
> GM: silk totebag ($580) - unisex



I think it's very funny that they would refer to last May.  Why not just have it be a "new" surprise?  It's not like we haven't seen the silk necklaces several times and they don't refer back to a month each time.


----------



## mep123

bakeacookie said:


> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88978.html
> 
> MM: $440 This box is best suited for women. Revisit last May with this popular selection.
> GM: $580 This box is best suited for women. Revisit last May with this popular selection!
> 
> PM not available, but if they're doing last MAY:
> 
> MAY
> PM: leather dog charm ($200+?) &#8211; unisex
> MM: leather reversible pendant medium size ($440) - unisex
> GM: silk totebag ($580) - unisex


I just saw the new Petit h posting too!
Well at least they are giving hints about the items in 2016 when they are "re-runs" of 2015.
Gives us a better option to snatch them up or pass


----------



## bakeacookie

klynneann said:


> I think it's very funny that they would refer to last May.  Why not just have it be a "new" surprise?  It's not like we haven't seen the silk necklaces several times and they don't refer back to a month each time.



I'm surprised it's not a new surprise. 



mep123 said:


> I just saw the new Petit h posting too!
> Well at least they are giving hints about the items in 2016 when they are "re-runs" of 2015.
> Gives us a better option to snatch them up or pass


I like the hints, but except for this thread, who else is keeping track of what they offered last year? Haha. 

Bummed they didn't bring out the dog charms! That's the one I want most.


----------



## klynneann

bakeacookie said:


> I'm surprised it's not a new surprise.
> 
> 
> I like the hints, but except for this thread, who else is keeping track of what they offered last year? Haha.
> 
> Bummed they didn't bring out the dog charms! That's the one I want most.



sigh - I really want the silk bag, but I'm on ban island right now...I'm going to be good and just. walk. away...


----------



## mep123

klynneann said:


> sigh - I really want the silk bag, but I'm on ban island right now...I'm going to be good and just. walk. away...


And I kind of want the necklace Klynneann, but I will also slowly remove my hands from the computer keyboard and wander down the office hallway to get more coffee...

And of course if I really want a necklace I could just order this for the same price and get a color I like...but gee that would make too much sense - har!

http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/leath...nfigurable-product-f-pendant-tsuba-75464.html


----------



## klynneann

mep123 said:


> And I kind of want the necklace Klynneann, but I will also slowly remove my hands from the computer keyboard and wander down the office hallway to get more coffee...
> 
> And of course if I really want a necklace I could just order this for the same price and get a color I like...but gee that would make too much sense - har!
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/leath...nfigurable-product-f-pendant-tsuba-75464.html



Ooo, that's pretty...

Kudos to us for being so good!    And thanks for sharing - always a little easier when you know someone else is with you.


----------



## L etoile

Does any have a pic of the silk bag?


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> Ooo, that's pretty...
> 
> Kudos to us for being so good!    And thanks for sharing - always a little easier when you know someone else is with you.



You ladies are cracking me up.  

I kind of want a tsubas necklace too though.  But not the silk wormy looking thing. I don't think I could make that work on me.


----------



## kasumi168

GM sold out already


----------



## mep123

L etoile said:


> Does any have a pic of the silk bag?


If you go back through this thread some pics of the silk bag and reversible leather necklace ($440 MM option) were posted in May/June...although it looks like the GM (silk bag) is sold out as of yesterday.  But returns have gotten reposted for Petit h on the website occasionally.


----------



## myangrqzmom

I just received mines and it's going back. I just don't know how I'd wear it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## L etoile

myangrqzmom said:


> I just received mines and it's going back. I just don't know how I'd wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244561
> View attachment 3244562


It's a beautiful color! Have you tried it with a plain black shirt?


----------



## myangrqzmom

L etoile said:


> It's a beautiful color! Have you tried it with a plain black shirt?




Hi! I've tried it in numerous ways, just can't pull it off hahaha. I'm from Hawaii and it just feels like wearing a fabric lei.  I was hoping it was the other silk necklace but I got this instead. Oh well! Maybe next time I'll get lucky and get one of those really cute bag charms.  My poor daughter, she's 11 and really wanted to keep the monkey that it came with coz she's year of the monkey.


----------



## MYH

myangrqzmom said:


> Hi! I've tried it in numerous ways, just can't pull it off hahaha. I'm from Hawaii and it just feels like wearing a fabric lei.  I was hoping it was the other silk necklace but I got this instead. Oh well! Maybe next time I'll get lucky and get one of those really cute bag charms.  My poor daughter, she's 11 and really wanted to keep the monkey that it came with coz she's year of the monkey.


You can keep the monkey. They don't mind if it's not included in the return.


----------



## mep123

New items posted for Petit h on US website.
Any guesses? 

 [FONT=&quot]JANUARY Mid-Month[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MM:      ? ($390) &#8211; unisex[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]GM:       ? ($590) &#8211; for women[/FONT]


----------



## myangrqzmom

MYH said:


> You can keep the monkey. They don't mind if it's not included in the return.




Aahhhh shucks I wish I read ur post sooner. I returned it yesterday.  My daughter loves going to Hermes. She really enjoy looking at their beautiful things.


----------



## MYH

myangrqzmom said:


> Aahhhh shucks I wish I read ur post sooner. I returned it yesterday.  My daughter loves going to Hermes. She really enjoy looking at their beautiful things.


Oh I'm sorry you read my post a little too late. Well now you know for next time.


----------



## mep123

mep123 said:


> New items posted for Petit h on US website.
> Any guesses?
> 
> [FONT=&quot]JANUARY Mid-Month[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]MM:      ? ($390)  unisex[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]GM:       ? ($590)  for women[/FONT]




They have just updated the website...with the hint that these are re-runs from June 2015.
I assume they are the following items:

 MM:        set of 3 fabric pouches - unisex
  [FONT=&quot]GM:         silk scarf with leather hole  for women


 [/FONT]


----------



## klynneann

mep123 said:


> They have just updated the website...with the hint that these are re-runs from June 2015.
> I assume they are the following items:
> 
> MM:        set of 3 fabric pouches - unisex
> [FONT=&quot]GM:         silk scarf with leather hole  for women
> [/FONT]



Maybe they'll do July next and I can get another croc brooch!!


----------



## mep123

klynneann said:


> Maybe they'll do July next and I can get another croc brooch!!



Now that re-run I would be VERY happy to see as well 

But frighteningly do you think the "terrycloth robe thing" (the August GM offering) will make a return too?


----------



## klynneann

mep123 said:


> Now that re-run I would be VERY happy to see as well
> 
> But frighteningly do you think the "terrycloth robe thing" (the August GM offering) will make a return too?



 Oh my gosh!


----------



## bakeacookie

Not the robe!!

I wanted the June PM, which was the luggage tag. I didn't know it had a little plane on it till it sold out last year


----------



## pinktailcat

bakeacookie said:


> Not the robe!!
> 
> I wanted the June PM, which was the luggage tag. I didn't know it had a little plane on it till it sold out last year



Updated..So curious about A SPECIA VALENTINE'S DAY EDITION 

Petit h Surprise
This month, surprise the love of your life with a special Valentine's Day edition from Petit h, our laboratory of imagination and reconstruction.

$180
$255
$1470


----------



## klynneann

pinktailcat said:


> Updated..So curious about A SPECIA VALENTINE'S DAY EDITION
> 
> Petit h Surprise
> This month, surprise the love of your life with a special Valentine's Day edition from Petit h, our laboratory of imagination and reconstruction.
> 
> $180
> $255
> $1470



Well, I ordered the PM and MM.  Inexpensive enough to take a chance, I figure.  But it's coming via free Ground shipping and I'm on the West coast, so it'll be a while before a reveal...


----------



## mochipuppy

I ordered all 3!! DH is more obsessed with petit H than I am and pressured me into buying them all. Will do a reveal when it get here but it will be a while too since I live on the west coast.


----------



## bedhead

I got PM and MM. I'm on the east coast and sometimes get shipments within a couple of days so I will post if I get them soon!


----------



## clydekiwi

I got the pm. I hope i like it. Any guesses anyone?


----------



## lrishmany

clydekiwi said:


> I got the pm. I hope i like it. Any guesses anyone?




What are the prices this month?


----------



## lrishmany

lrishmany said:


> What are the prices this month?




Nevermind.  Lol. Just saw the previous posts!  I am going to order pm and mm if they are still available


----------



## mochipuppy

clydekiwi said:


> I got the pm. I hope i like it. Any guesses anyone?



My guess is that one of them (PM or MM) will be a heart shaped bag charm.


----------



## cucomelon5

mochipuppy said:


> My guess is that one of them (PM or MM) will be a heart shaped bag charm.



I think so too.  Probably the PM, since it's listed as for men and women.


----------



## kasumi168

Looking at the prices from the previous months prices and what was offered (thanks to bakeacookie for the summary)

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29572106&postcount=3169


My guess would be would be
PM - Silk Bracelet
MM - Leather Charm (heart?)

Anyway, i bought both as the price was reasonable enough to gamble that at least one of them should be a leather charm


----------



## lrishmany

mochipuppy said:


> My guess is that one of them (PM or MM) will be a heart shaped bag charm.




I am really hoping for a heart charm!  Keeping fingers crossed [emoji16]


----------



## bobamilkttt

i am debating between the PM or MM. If the MM is a heart charm then I want it.

Do you think it would be too late to wait for someone to get their Feb Petit H box first and share what they got to buy?


----------



## klynneann

bobamilkttt said:


> i am debating between the PM or MM. If the MM is a heart charm then I want it.
> 
> Do you think it would be too late to wait for someone to get their Feb Petit H box first and share what they got to buy?



I've waited before and still been able to get it, but there is a risk that it will sell out.


----------



## clydekiwi

lrishmany said:


> I am really hoping for a heart charm!  Keeping fingers crossed [emoji16]




I hope its a heart charm also


----------



## mep123

Looking forward to folks posting their goodies when they arrive. I am very curious about the notion of "Valentine"s Day Editions."  Thank you all for taking the plunge and ordering so the rest of us can live vicariously


----------



## clydekiwi

mep123 said:


> Looking forward to folks posting their goodies when they arrive. I am very curious about the notion of "Valentine"s Day Editions."  Thank you all for taking the plunge and ordering so the rest of us can live vicariously




I know! Me to [emoji4]


----------



## bedhead

PM and MM arrived!


----------



## klynneann

bedhead said:


> PM and MM arrived!



Yay!  Show us!!


----------



## bedhead

MM is a bag charm! (edit: I originally thought this was the PM - turns out it is the MM)


----------



## klynneann

bedhead said:


> PM is a bag charm!



Wow, the PM is a charm - cool.  I love the special bolduc too.


----------



## bedhead

PM is a pouch... thing. Cute though! (edit: I originally thought this was the MM, but turns out it is the PM)


----------



## bedhead

Here they are together.


----------



## klynneann

bedhead said:


> Here they are together.



Hm.  Interesting.  The heart is super cute.  The pouch might be useful.  It's lined in twill?  Not sure how the pouch is Valentine's Day related though lol.


----------



## lrishmany

clydekiwi said:


> I hope its a heart charm also




Looks like we got our wish!!!  First pm post shows a heart charm.  I live on the coast, so mine hasn't arrived yet


----------



## lrishmany

bedhead said:


> PM is a bag charm!




Thanks for sharing!  I am so excited for the valentines bag charms this month!!!


----------



## bedhead

klynneann said:


> Hm.  Interesting.  The heart is super cute.  The pouch might be useful.  It's lined in twill?  Not sure how the pouch is Valentine's Day related though lol.



The back of the pouch is twill and the front leather part is unlined. I have no idea how it's related to Valentine's Day either. Maybe it could be given as a V-Day gift?


----------



## klynneann

bedhead said:


> The back of the pouch is twill and the front leather part is unlined. I have no idea how it's related to Valentine's Day either. Maybe it could be given as a V-Day gift?



Oh!  Thank you for the pic.  I guess I shouldn't have expected the whole thing to be leather for $255 lol.


----------



## LadyCupid

Is there a limit that you can only order one size per account?


----------



## bedhead

yodaling1 said:


> Is there a limit that you can only order one size per account?



Yes. Some TPFers have tried to place separate orders for another in the same size after receiving one they really liked, and they get canceled.


----------



## lrishmany

bedhead said:


> The back of the pouch is twill and the front leather part is unlined. I have no idea how it's related to Valentine's Day either. Maybe it could be given as a V-Day gift?




Hmm.  Not sure what I think of the mm box pouch this month...mine may get returned.  Still waiting for it to arrive [emoji51]


----------



## LadyCupid

bedhead said:


> Yes. Some TPFers have tried to place separate orders for another in the same size after receiving one they really liked, and they get canceled.



Thank you for your reply. I guess I'll just try ordering one then instead of risking it.


----------



## klynneann

lrishmany said:


> hmm.  Not sure what i think of the mm box pouch this month...mine may get returned.  Still waiting for it to arrive [emoji51]



+1


----------



## bedhead

lrishmany said:


> Hmm.  Not sure what I think of the mm box pouch this month...mine may get returned.  Still waiting for it to arrive [emoji51]



Yeah - I am trying to figure out how to use it - if I can find some way to make it useful I will keep it. I suppose I could use it as a scarf pouch for travel, but the unlined leather part in the front makes me unsure if that would be problematic for the silk. I wouldn't want to risk color transfer either. 

Now that I've talked myself out of using it for scarves  I will try to think up other uses for it! I love the color, at least!


----------



## clydekiwi

lrishmany said:


> Looks like we got our wish!!!  First pm post shows a heart charm.  I live on the coast, so mine hasn't arrived yet




Yep we got our heart charm [emoji4]


----------



## clydekiwi

bedhead said:


> Yes. Some TPFers have tried to place separate orders for another in the same size after receiving one they really liked, and they get canceled.




Is the heart charm relatively the same size as the animal charms? Thanks


----------



## bedhead

clydekiwi said:


> Is the heart charm relatively the same size as the animal charms? Thanks



Yes, it's about the same size as the turtle charm I got a few months back.


----------



## Wildisthewind

bedhead said:


> The back of the pouch is twill and the front leather part is unlined. I have no idea how it's related to Valentine's Day either. Maybe it could be given as a V-Day gift?


Well, I ordered the PM only  and got a pouch.


----------



## lrishmany

Wildisthewind said:


> Well, I ordered the PM only  and got a pouch.




Oh no!  Does that mean the charm is the mm and the leather pouch is the mm box?


----------



## bedhead

Wildisthewind said:


> Well, I ordered the PM only  and got a pouch.





lrishmany said:


> Oh no!  Does that mean the charm is the mm and the leather pouch is the mm box?



Huh! It must mean that. I assumed the PM was the charm because it was the smaller of the two items. The orange boxes weren't marked or designated PM or MM either.


----------



## Wildisthewind

lrishmany said:


> Oh no!  Does that mean the charm is the mm and the leather pouch is the mm box?



The charm is MM box . 
The pouch -PM

Ordered MM now, will see what I'll get


----------



## LadyCupid

bedhead said:


> Huh! It must mean that. I assumed the PM was the charm because it was the smaller of the two items. The orange boxes weren't marked or designated PM or MM either.



oh no MM is the heart charm? oh no i need to cancel my order!


----------



## bedhead

I went back to my order confirmation and it says PM is suitable for men or women and MM is suitable for women. So that would make sense that the charm is the MM since they usually designate the charms as "for women". The pouch seems way more unisex too.

The only thing that doesn't make sense to me is the pricing - weren't the charms around $190-200 last time?


----------



## klynneann

Wildisthewind said:


> Well, I ordered the PM only  and got a pouch.



The same pouch bedhead got?  Was it the same color?


----------



## klynneann

bedhead said:


> I went back to my order confirmation and it says PM is suitable for men or women and MM is suitable for women. So that would make sense that the charm is the MM since they usually designate the charms as "for women". The pouch seems way more unisex too.
> 
> The only thing that doesn't make sense to me is the pricing - weren't the charms around $190-200 last time?



The pricing seems very weird to me.  Based on price I would have assumed the pouch was more - it even comes with a dustcover.  Weird.


----------



## cucomelon5

bedhead said:


> I went back to my order confirmation and it says PM is suitable for men or women and MM is suitable for women. So that would make sense that the charm is the MM since they usually designate the charms as "for women". The pouch seems way more unisex too.
> 
> The only thing that doesn't make sense to me is the pricing - weren't the charms around $190-200 last time?



actually I think the charms are usually designated unisex, which is why I thought the PM box would be the charm.  Maybe Hermes thought it should be designated "for women" because it's a heart shape?


----------



## bedhead

klynneann said:


> The pricing seems very weird to me.  Based on price I would have assumed the pouch was more - it even comes with a dustcover.  Weird.



This is the huge problem with petit H in the US - making the items a complete surprise instead of telling us what they are and making the color a surprise leads to all sorts of problems!


----------



## bedhead

cucomelon5 said:


> actually I think the charms are usually designated unisex, which is why I thought the PM box would be the charm.  Maybe Hermes thought it should be designated "for women" because it's a heart shape?



I don't know - now I'm more confused than ever. From the pricing, it would seem that the PM is the charm and the MM is the pouch. But then the pouch would be "for women" when it seems to be unisex (at least in my opinion).

Edit to add: I looked at my last petit H order that was a charm and it says "for men and women".


----------



## LadyCupid

Hope to see more people posting the PM and MM so we can get a clarification on this. I just called to cancel the order for PM as I want the heart charm.


----------



## pinktailcat

bedhead said:


> PM is a pouch... thing. Cute though! (edit: I originally thought this was the MM, but turns out it is the PM)



The pouch looks nice but what could be the use of it? It is not that big, right...!?

In Asian countries, I mean, at least in Japan and South Korea for sure, girls give gifts/chocolates to boys, so that pouch could work well there. 

HERMES knows that the charms are popular, so decided to increase the price!

Last time, charm was in PM box for $200....but shipping was not free so I paid $215 plus tax.


----------



## clydekiwi

bedhead said:


> The back of the pouch is twill and the front leather part is unlined. I have no idea how it's related to Valentine's Day either. Maybe it could be given as a V-Day gift?




The pouch looks big in the pic. How big would you say it is?


----------



## bedhead

yodaling1 said:


> Hope to see more people posting the PM and MM so we can get a clarification on this. I just called to cancel the order for PM as I want the heart charm.



I just went back and dug through everything that came with the packages, and found a little tag that was inside the box that contained the heart charm. The tag had a product code on it that seems to match the product code on the receipt for the MM. 

I would love it if others who ordered only the PM or only the MM would confirm, but it appears that the pouch is the PM and the charm is the MM.

I am so sorry for the confusion - I assumed the charm was PM based on size and price.


----------



## clydekiwi

Wildisthewind said:


> The charm is MM box .
> 
> The pouch -PM
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered MM now, will see what I'll get




Post a pic of your pouch please


----------



## bedhead

clydekiwi said:


> The pouch looks big in the pic. How big would you say it is?



It's not very big. I just measured it - it is a hair under 6 3/4" wide and exactly 5" from top to bottom. It is completely flat like an envelope.


----------



## klynneann

bedhead said:


> I just went back and dug through everything that came with the packages, and found a little tag that was inside the box that contained the heart charm. The tag had a product code on it that seems to match the product code on the receipt for the MM.
> 
> I would love it if others who ordered only the PM or only the MM would confirm, but it appears that the pouch is the PM and the charm is the MM.
> 
> I am so sorry for the confusion - I assumed the charm was PM based on size and price.



Good sleuthing.  Thanks for checking.


----------



## mygoodies

bedhead said:


> MM is a bag charm! (edit: I originally thought this was the PM - turns out it is the MM)




Oooh I loooove the heart shape!!! Can u pls post pic with it hanging on yr bag?? Congrats on this CUTIE! Do u think the colors are same for each charm?


----------



## clydekiwi

bedhead said:


> It's not very big. I just measured it - it is a hair under 6 3/4" wide and exactly 5" from top to bottom. It is completely flat like an envelope.




Thanks!


----------



## bedhead

mygoodies said:


> Oooh I loooove the heart shape!!! Can u pls post pic with it hanging on yr bag?? Congrats on this CUTIE! Do u think the colors are same for each charm?



Usually the colors of the charms seem somewhat random, so I'm curious to see what others receive. Mine is pink and purple so maybe they are sticking to colors that relate to Valentine's Day this time.

I will post a photo of it on my bag a little later today.


----------



## Wildisthewind

klynneann said:


> The same pouch bedhead got?  Was it the same color?



exactly!


----------



## LoveXIII

bedhead said:


> PM is a pouch... thing. Cute though! (edit: I originally thought this was the MM, but turns out it is the PM)



Hi I just saw something similar posted in IG, she says this is a passport holder, is this big enough to be a passport holder? Thanks


----------



## LoveXIII

Wildisthewind said:


> exactly!



hi, I just saw something similar posted in IG, she says this is a passport holder, is this big enough to be a passport holder? Thanks


----------



## klynneann

Wildisthewind said:


> exactly!



Hunh.  Interesting.  Usually colors and prints are varied.



LoveXIII said:


> Hi I just saw something similar posted in IG, she says this is a passport holder, is this big enough to be a passport holder? Thanks



Also interesting.


----------



## Wildisthewind

for size reference with passport holder


----------



## bedhead

LoveXIII said:


> hi, I just saw something similar posted in IG, she says this is a passport holder, is this big enough to be a passport holder? Thanks



Yes! I just tried putting a passport in there and it fits with a little space left over. I don't know why I didn't think of that!


----------



## klynneann

bedhead said:


> Yes! I just tried putting a passport in there and it fits with a little space left over. I don't know why I didn't think of that!



Well, these things aren't exactly obvious lol.  They really should all come with instructions.


----------



## LoveXIII

bedhead said:


> Yes! I just tried putting a passport in there and it fits with a little space left over. I don't know why I didn't think of that!



Great Thanks!


----------



## LoveXIII

Wildisthewind said:


> for size reference with passport holder



Thanks!


----------



## mygoodies

bedhead said:


> Usually the colors of the charms seem somewhat random, so I'm curious to see what others receive. Mine is pink and purple so maybe they are sticking to colors that relate to Valentine's Day this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a photo of it on my bag a little later today.




Your colors would be PERFECT for me   I just took the plunge and ordered the MM too!
Hopefully it'll be something blue


----------



## klynneann

LoveXIII said:


> Hi I just saw something similar posted in IG, she says this is a passport holder, is this big enough to be a passport holder? Thanks



Hm.  I just saw one on Instagram, maybe the one that you saw.  It was a pretty red color.  If I got red, I might keep it, but I don't think I'm partial to this blue.


----------



## clydekiwi

I do like the pouch. I could probly put my loose papers/ receipts, usb phone cable in it


----------



## bakeacookie

FEBRUARY
PM: Flat Pouch/Passport holder 63/4&#8221; x 5&#8221; ($180) -Unisex
MM: Heart charm ($255) &#8211; for women
GM:??? ($1470) - unisex


Did someone order GM? haha, soo curious to see what that could be.
Are people only getting heart charms?


----------



## mygoodies

bakeacookie said:


> FEBRUARY
> PM: Flat Pouch/Passport holder 63/4 x 5 ($180) -Unisex
> MM: Heart charm ($255)  for women
> GM:??? ($1470) - unisex
> 
> 
> Did someone order GM? haha, soo curious to see what that could be.
> Are people only getting heart charms?




My H budget this month doesn't allow me to order the GM LOOOOLLLLL
Can't wait to see the GM! And yeah I just want the heart charm   hopefully the colors would be something blue, pink or purple. Crossing fingers!


----------



## mygoodies

bedhead said:


> MM is a bag charm! (edit: I originally thought this was the PM - turns out it is the MM)




What leather do u think it is? Epsom maybe? Although the pink part looks like clemence-ish to me? Can't wait to see it on yr bag   
Thank you so much for posting. Hopefully my order will fall through!


----------



## HGT

bedhead said:


> I just went back and dug through everything that came with the packages, and found a little tag that was inside the box that contained the heart charm. The tag had a product code on it that seems to match the product code on the receipt for the MM.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love it if others who ordered only the PM or only the MM would confirm, but it appears that the pouch is the PM and the charm is the MM.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for the confusion - I assumed the charm was PM based on size and price.




Oh no! I just ordered the PM thinking that I was the heart shape charm.


----------



## mygoodies

HGT said:


> Oh no! I just ordered the PM thinking that I was the heart shape charm.




U stil can cancel and re-order right! Go go go


----------



## kasumi168

Glad i took a chance on both and i like them. Wonder what the GM is??


----------



## LadyCupid

Is it safe to say MM is the heart charm? I just cancelled my PM earlier after finding out it is a pouch. Don't want to order MM and risking not getting a charm.


----------



## mygoodies

yodaling1 said:


> Is it safe to say MM is the heart charm? I just cancelled my PM earlier after finding out it is a pouch. Don't want to order MM and risking not getting a charm.




I don't know abt that. Well u can always return it. That was the push for me to take the risk LOL hopefully others will post theirs here soon!!!


----------



## LeatherBee

I can confirm the MM is the heart charm! I ordered PM and MM separately so they came in separate boxes and it's clear that the heart charm is in fact MM and the pouch is PM.


----------



## LeatherBee

Here are some pictures! I'm returning the pouch, since I don't love the brown and would have little use for it. Leather is very soft though! I wish the charm had been the cheaper one... It's very cute! There is a little defect on the leather, on top, but I guess that's why they use for these petit h items. 

The little ribbon charm is also a super cute little heart--I'm keeping both of them (got the pink one in the pic and a tan brown one)!


----------



## klynneann

LeatherBee said:


> View attachment 3261486
> View attachment 3261487
> View attachment 3261488
> View attachment 3261489
> View attachment 3261490
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures! I'm returning the pouch, since I don't love the brown and would have little use for it. Leather is very soft though! I wish the charm had been the cheaper one... It's very cute! There is a little defect on the leather, on top, but I guess that's why they use for these petit h items.
> 
> The little ribbon charm is also a super cute little heart--I'm keeping both of them (got the pink one in the pic and a tan brown one)!



Hm, I kind of like the pouch in the brown.  Good to know there are varied colors. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## lrishmany

LeatherBee said:


> View attachment 3261486
> View attachment 3261487
> View attachment 3261488
> View attachment 3261489
> View attachment 3261490
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures! I'm returning the pouch, since I don't love the brown and would have little use for it. Leather is very soft though! I wish the charm had been the cheaper one... It's very cute! There is a little defect on the leather, on top, but I guess that's why they use for these petit h items.
> 
> The little ribbon charm is also a super cute little heart--I'm keeping both of them (got the pink one in the pic and a tan brown one)!




I love the colors of your heart!


----------



## clydekiwi

lrishmany said:


> I love the colors of your heart!




I wish the charm was the pm. Did you order the mm


----------



## lrishmany

clydekiwi said:


> I wish the charm was the pm. Did you order the mm




I ordered a pm and a mm on Monday with the hopes that one of them would be a leather charm [emoji16]


----------



## LeatherBee

lrishmany said:


> I love the colors of your heart!


 


Thank you! I love it too  I think any combo of "valentine's day colors" (reds/pinks/purples) would look gorgeous though! It's a great shape and size for a charm.


----------



## LeatherBee

lrishmany said:


> I ordered a pm and a mm on Monday with the hopes that one of them would be a leather charm [emoji16]


 
I did exactly the same thing!


----------



## LeatherBee

klynneann said:


> Hm, I kind of like the pouch in the brown.  Good to know there are varied colors. Thanks so much for sharing!


 
Well in reality I like it too..but my criteria for keeping things these days is LOVE haha. Anything less than love gets returned


----------



## klynneann

LeatherBee said:


> Well in reality I like it too..but my criteria for keeping things these days is LOVE haha. Anything less than love gets returned



Agree with you 100%!


----------



## kath00

May I ask how big the pouch is?  Is it like a size for credit cards or larger?


----------



## cucomelon5

Just got my PM box... I was actually hoping for a bag charm when I ordered, but I think I like the pouch more than the charm!  I'll try to post pics later, but my pouch is in an olive green color (not sure what the name is), and the leather is really soft!


----------



## bakeacookie

Did they stop offering the passport holders? The petit h version is a great alternative, but i liked the original one.


----------



## bedhead

kath00 said:


> May I ask how big the pouch is?  Is it like a size for credit cards or larger?



It is large enough to fit a passport (or two, barely). I would not put credit cards in unless you were using the pouch as a pocket inside a larger bag because I'd be afraid of them falling out.

It is less bulky than my current passport case and easier to see inside a big tote so I think I will use it as a passport holder.


----------



## bedhead

bakeacookie said:


> Did they stop offering the passport holders? The petit h version is a great alternative, but i liked the original one.



I am not sure - I have seen passport holders in store, most recently a couple of months ago, but they aren't on the website anymore. I will keep an eye out!


----------



## clydekiwi

LeatherBee said:


> Thank you! I love it too  I think any combo of "valentine's day colors" (reds/pinks/purples) would look gorgeous though! It's a great shape and size for a charm.




Can you post a pic of the charm on your bag please


----------



## bakeacookie

bedhead said:


> I am not sure - I have seen passport holders in store, most recently a couple of months ago, but they aren't on the website anymore. I will keep an eye out!



Thank you! Do you recall how much they were before? I see them occasionally but never in the color I want.


----------



## sleepykitten

Just bought two MM petit H~~ praying for pretty hearts


----------



## LeatherBee

clydekiwi said:


> Can you post a pic of the charm on your bag please




I'm at work, and my bag today was the LV retiro. It's a pretty big charm for this bag, but here it is as a reference for you!


----------



## LadyCupid

sleepykitten said:


> Just bought two MM petit H~~ praying for pretty hearts



Please let us know if your order goes through because earlier someone mentioned one account seems to be only limited to 1 size per order.


----------



## LadyCupid

LeatherBee said:


> I'm at work, and my bag today was the LV retiro. It's a pretty big charm for this bag, but here it is as a reference for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261557
> View attachment 3261558



I love your heart charm. Love the pink! So sweet.


----------



## sleepykitten

yodaling1 said:


> Please let us know if your order goes through because earlier someone mentioned one account seems to be only limited to 1 size per order.



Will do! Didn't have any problems checking out. would they cancel later on?


----------



## clydekiwi

LeatherBee said:


> I'm at work, and my bag today was the LV retiro. It's a pretty big charm for this bag, but here it is as a reference for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261557
> View attachment 3261558




Thanks. Love the bag [emoji7]


----------



## LadyCupid

sleepykitten said:


> Will do! Didn't have any problems checking out. would they cancel later on?



I really hope not although I had seen a forum member even getting her order cancelled after getting a fedex tracking. You never know with H!


----------



## LeatherBee

yodaling1 said:


> I really hope not although I had seen a forum member even getting her order cancelled after getting a fedex tracking. You never know with H!




Perhaps they don't allow multiples because that could be a way to choose a particular color? (I.e., you could order a few and keep only your favorite) 

I'd hope they'd allow multiple orders, and maybe just limit returns on them or something (in case you wanted to keep multiple ones). I don't know either though. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Wildisthewind

bakeacookie said:


> thank you! Do you recall how much they were before? I see them occasionally but never in the color i want.



$240


----------



## bakeacookie

Wildisthewind said:


> $240




I definitely like the original version more at this price. 

Thank you!


----------



## MYH

LeatherBee said:


> I'm at work, and my bag today was the LV retiro. It's a pretty big charm for this bag, but here it is as a reference for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261557
> View attachment 3261558


This is cute!


----------



## ilovenicebags

This is what I got. My charm is pink and orange.


----------



## clydekiwi

ilovenicebags said:


> This is what I got. My charm is pink and orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261643
> View attachment 3261644




Are you keeping the pouch? What will you use it for


----------



## bobamilkttt

ilovenicebags said:


> This is what I got. My charm is pink and orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261643
> View attachment 3261644



Love them!

I really love the pouch! I actually wanted the heart charm before, but looking at the pouch now it might be useful as I always have my passport on me.

Do you have dimensions for the pouch? I wonder if it will fit a ulysse Mini! :]


----------



## ilovenicebags

bobamilkttt said:


> Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the pouch! I actually wanted the heart charm before, but looking at the pouch now it might be useful as I always have my passport on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have dimensions for the pouch? I wonder if it will fit a ulysse Mini! :]




I really like it too. See pictures. It's perfect for a passport and maybe some cards and cash. Could also fit the iPhone without a case


----------



## ilovenicebags

clydekiwi said:


> Are you keeping the pouch? What will you use it for




Yes. I could find some uses for it such as iPhone cards cash passport when traveling or other random papers in my purse


----------



## mochipuppy

I ordered all 3 boxes, will get them next tuesday. I'm not feeling the heart charm for $250, but the pouch looks like a really good deal for only $180!

Can't wait to see what's in the GM


----------



## kath00

mochipuppy said:


> I ordered all 3 boxes, will get them next tuesday. I'm not feeling the heart charm for $250, but the pouch looks like a really good deal for only $180!
> 
> Can't wait to see what's in the GM



Me too!  Post pix please.


----------



## bobamilkttt

ilovenicebags said:


> I really like it too. See pictures. It's perfect for a passport and maybe some cards and cash. Could also fit the iPhone without a case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261725
> View attachment 3261735
> View attachment 3261737



Thanks sooo much for posting these photos! They are very helpful! 

I am so glad to hear that the ulysse mini fits into it. I am definitely getting this now over the charm. The Heart charm is adorable but I think my bag has too many charms on it already.


----------



## Powder Puff

Thanks for the update everyone, just ordered both PM and MM! Love Petit H!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

LeatherBee said:


> I'm at work, and my bag today was the LV retiro. It's a pretty big charm for this bag, but here it is as a reference for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261557
> View attachment 3261558




CONGRATS!!! U have the ultimate Valentinesday colors right there. Crossing fingers for mine!!!


----------



## mygoodies

ilovenicebags said:


> This is what I got. My charm is pink and orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261643
> View attachment 3261644




Seems H keeps the Pink as main color. YAY!!! Love the ribbon charms too   basically we get 2 charms


----------



## mygoodies

mochipuppy said:


> I ordered all 3 boxes, will get them next tuesday. I'm not feeling the heart charm for $250, but the pouch looks like a really good deal for only $180!
> 
> Can't wait to see what's in the GM




OMG u ordered the GM!!!! Can't wait to see it!!!!! Yeah I have to agree with u, its a pricey charm. Oh well at least we can use it 2-ways  just trying to justify its price tag LOL


----------



## imjulielee

I was at a store couple days ago buying a tie and I asked if they knew what the surprises were this month. GM "might" be a sculpture..

I've hinted numerous times to my boyfriend I want the MM for VDay so hopefully he pulls through!


----------



## clydekiwi

Heres my pm petith


----------



## sleepykitten

Received a shipment notification


----------



## LadyCupid

sleepykitten said:


> Received a shipment notification



You did! Congrats. That means maybe I can try ordering more than 1. Mine still says processing after a day. I wonder why it is taking so long.


----------



## bobamilkttt

clydekiwi said:


> Heres my pm petith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262564
> 
> View attachment 3262566



this color is gorgeous! I would be so happy if i received a shade like this.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Thank you for all the intelligence..
i placed an order for the charm since i have had no luck in physical stores for the longest time. this is the best thing in a while for me..


----------



## lrishmany

clydekiwi said:


> Heres my pm petith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262564
> 
> View attachment 3262566



Pretty color!


----------



## clydekiwi

lrishmany said:


> Pretty color!




Thanks. I like it 2


----------



## mimi 123

Here are my pouch and heart. The heart is in GM size. The pouch is in a nice blue.


----------



## LadyCupid

mimi 123 said:


> Here are my pouch and heart. The heart is in GM size. The pouch is in a nice blue.



Did you mean the heart is MM instead? I am glad Hermes is sticking to one side being pink


----------



## mygoodies

mimi 123 said:


> Here are my pouch and heart. The heart is in GM size. The pouch is in a nice blue.




Verrrrry PRETTTTYYYY!!! Can't wait to have it. After 3 days my status is still saying preparing !!!! Blaaaahhhhh


----------



## LadyCupid

mygoodies said:


> Verrrrry PRETTTTYYYY!!! Can't wait to have it. After 3 days my status is still saying preparing !!!! Blaaaahhhhh



Mine took 2 days before getting a shipping confirmation.


----------



## mimi 123

yodaling1 said:


> Did you mean the heart is MM instead? I am glad Hermes is sticking to one side being pink


Yeah it's MM box. These charms come in two size: PM and GM. I had a purple/red PM size heart before. Hope this does not confuse you more.


----------



## LadyCupid

mimi 123 said:


> Yeah it's MM box. These charms come in two size: PM and GM. I had a purple/red PM size heart before. Hope this does not confuse you more.



Ah ha..now I know what you mean. No wonder the size is so big!. So Hermes.com put the heart charm as a "MM box" but the size is actually GM petit h heart charm. Boy i hope it is not super huge!! I hope they actually offer PM as I like the smaller charms in general. Too bad "PM box" is a pouch.

Thanks for clarification.


----------



## klynneann

mimi 123 said:


> Yeah it's MM box. These charms come in two size: PM and GM. I had a purple/red PM size heart before. Hope this does not confuse you more.



Maybe that's why it's more expensive than the other bag charms have been?


----------



## MYH

yodaling1 said:


> Ah ha..now I know what you mean. No wonder the size is so big!. So Hermes.com put the heart charm as a "MM box" but the size is actually GM petit h heart charm. Boy i hope it is not super huge!! I hope they actually offer PM as I like the smaller charms in general. Too bad "PM box" is a pouch.
> 
> Thanks for clarification.


I agree.  I'm not into super huge charms either.  That's why I've stayed away from the Fendi pom poms and bugs. They are too big for my liking.


----------



## mimi 123

Here are the hearts on my bolide. The pink one was just received. The size is pretty nice.


----------



## klynneann

mimi 123 said:


> Here are the hearts on my bolide. The pink one was just received. The size is pretty nice.



Is your Bolide raisin???!!  I love how the hearts look on it.


----------



## mimi 123

klynneann said:


> Is your Bolide raisin???!!  I love how the hearts look on it.


Thank you dear. It's ultra violet.


----------



## klynneann

mimi 123 said:


> Thank you dear. It's ultra violet.



It's beautiful!  I might like this purple better than raisin...  Sorry, better get back to topic!


----------



## bedhead

This is the heart charm on my 34cm Jypsiere. It's big but not too big.


----------



## r.i.a

I'm hoping to get a pink/purple heart [emoji171]


----------



## mygoodies

mimi 123 said:


> Yeah it's MM box. These charms come in two size: PM and GM. I had a purple/red PM size heart before. Hope this does not confuse you more.




Do u mean there's a chance we would get a PM size heart charm in the MM box? I'm so lost with this LOOOLLLLLL


----------



## mygoodies

mimi 123 said:


> Here are the hearts on my bolide. The pink one was just received. The size is pretty nice.




U received both heart charms when u bought the MM box dear? I'm sorry for the all the questions. Wish I would've received mine by now. It takes FOREVER!


----------



## mimi 123

Sorry to confuse you. I am just showing the size difference. It's a GM heart in MM box this time. PM heart was bought a while back.


----------



## mygoodies

mimi 123 said:


> Sorry to confuse you. I am just showing the size difference. It's a GM heart in MM box this time. PM heart was bought a while back.




Oooohh I see    thanks so much for yr clarification dear! I love the GM size. Can't wait!!


----------



## lw00h00

LeatherBee said:


> Perhaps they don't allow multiples because that could be a way to choose a particular color? (I.e., you could order a few and keep only your favorite)
> 
> I'd hope they'd allow multiple orders, and maybe just limit returns on them or something (in case you wanted to keep multiple ones). I don't know either though. Crossing my fingers!


I ordered two PM's and a MM thinking PM was going to be the charm and I got two passport covers. One in Kelly green and a greenish blue. My heart charm was red and orange which I really like!


----------



## LadyCupid

lw00h00 said:


> I ordered two PM's and a MM thinking PM was going to be the charm and I got two passport covers. One in Kelly green and a greenish blue. My heart charm was red and orange which I really like!



So you managed to place a total of 3 petit h items in one order? Okay that is good. Maybe I could try ordering more. I was so afraid order might be cancelled so I only ordered one. Thank you for your information,


----------



## lw00h00

yodaling1 said:


> So you managed to place a total of 3 petit h items in one order? Okay that is good. Maybe I could try ordering more. I was so afraid order might be cancelled so I only ordered one. Thank you for your information,


Yep 3 in 1 order. And they shipped same day. No issues.


----------



## vivelebag

bedhead said:


> This is the heart charm on my 34cm Jypsiere. It's big but not too big.




Ooh, I like the veining on the heart, very life-like!


----------



## LeatherBee

Still dying to see what the GM box is! Anyone get it?


----------



## Redenkeew

lw00h00 said:


> Yep 3 in 1 order. And they shipped same day. No issues.



I'm confirming that you can order multiple boxes for one month. I ordered two PM boxes. Separate transactions, but I ordered two boxes. No cancellation.


----------



## Hermesmaniac

lw00h00 said:


> Yep 3 in 1 order. And they shipped same day. No issues.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Hermesmaniac

mimi 123 said:


> Here are the hearts on my bolide. The pink one was just received. The size is pretty nice.


I love the pink heart. I ordered mine just now. I may return it if is not a pink heart.


----------



## pinktailcat

Hermesmaniac said:


> Thanks for the info



Last time I did, they canceled the second order and left me voice message and email saying that only one per person is allowed.

I think these rules are always at flax, but lucky for u!


----------



## lrishmany

Here is my mm box


----------



## lrishmany

And the pm box


----------



## mimi 123

lrishmany said:


> Here is my mm box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266764
> View attachment 3266765


Love it! I like the pink on clemence leather.  Congrats!


----------



## mygoodies

lrishmany said:


> Here is my mm box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266764
> View attachment 3266765




Oh YAY!! Its so PRETTY!! Mine finally shipped today!


----------



## klynneann

Interesting - both PM and MM boxes are still available, but it looks like GM is sold out!  Come on, someone has to know what it is...


----------



## lrishmany

mimi 123 said:


> Love it! I like the pink on clemence leather.  Congrats!




Thanks!!!  I do love pink!


----------



## lrishmany

Here is a pic of the heart on a 30 birkin.  The heart is a little big....what does everyone think?


----------



## mygoodies

klynneann said:


> Interesting - both PM and MM boxes are still available, but it looks like GM is sold out!  Come on, someone has to know what it is...




OMG!! Yes someone here ordered all 3 Last wk I believe. And someone else mentioned the GM could be a statue?! Maybe a leather covered heart or something   I don't know but hope it's really worth the price tag!


----------



## mygoodies

lrishmany said:


> Here is a pic of the heart on a 30 birkin.  The heart is a little big....what does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266826




I have a B30 as well and was indeed wondering if it be too big but I definitely don't think so! It looks perfect imo! Looks soooo pretty dear! Now I need some Pink twillies LOL


----------



## LittlePrinceVL

My cute petit H Picnic bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sleepykitten

LittlePrinceVL said:


> My cute petit H Picnic bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3266962




Omg this is stunning!! Is this the GM box? Love the color and design! Major score!


----------



## LittlePrinceVL

Thank you dear [emoji8][emoji8][emoji521]


----------



## kasumi168

LittlePrinceVL said:


> My cute petit H Picnic bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3266962



OMG! This is gorgeous.  Can you take a modelling pic or at least give us the dimensions of the bag?


----------



## purplepoodles

LittlePrinceVL said:


> My cute petit H Picnic bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3266962




Lovely, this is a real treasure!


----------



## LittlePrinceVL

Will give you guys more details about this bag tomorrow, it's quite late here now [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## lrishmany

LittlePrinceVL said:


> My cute petit H Picnic bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3266962




Is this the GM box this month?  So cute!


----------



## pinktailcat

LittlePrinceVL said:


> My cute petit H Picnic bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3266962



So pretty!!!!


----------



## patQ

LittlePrinceVL said:


> My cute petit H Picnic bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3266962



This is so cuteee!!!!


----------



## LittlePrinceVL

As promised ..... It's a petit H picnic bag ( natural Gris croc outside / Flamingo Epsom inside ) size 30cm x 21cm x 15cm. Do you girls like it ? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MYH

LittlePrinceVL said:


> As promised ..... It's a petit H picnic bag ( natural Gris croc outside / Flamingo Epsom inside ) size 30cm x 21cm x 15cm. Do you girls like it ? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3267276


Yes! I love it.


----------



## kasumi168

Love love love it!! It's a beautiful summer bag. Too bad the GM is sold out now


----------



## mygoodies

LittlePrinceVL said:


> As promised ..... It's a petit H picnic bag ( natural Gris croc outside / Flamingo Epsom inside ) size 30cm x 21cm x 15cm. Do you girls like it ? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3267276




I love ittt! Totally worth the price tag  the perfect Summer bag. Wish my wallet would allow me to order a GM


----------



## LeatherBee

LittlePrinceVL said:


> As promised ..... It's a petit H picnic bag ( natural Gris croc outside / Flamingo Epsom inside ) size 30cm x 21cm x 15cm. Do you girls like it ? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3267276




Ohhhhh so beautiful! Would you show us more pictures? 
This is a great one!


----------



## ChaneLisette

LittlePrinceVL said:


> As promised ..... It's a petit H picnic bag ( natural Gris croc outside / Flamingo Epsom inside ) size 30cm x 21cm x 15cm. Do you girls like it ? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3267276



Wow! So cute! Was this the February G M surprise box? How much was this?


----------



## mep123

mochipuppy said:


> I ordered all 3 boxes, will get them next tuesday. I'm not feeling the heart charm for $250, but the pouch looks like a really good deal for only $180!
> 
> Can't wait to see what's in the GM



Mochipuppy posted that s/he ordered all three items...arriving this week I think?  Please post pic of the GM as we are all curious


----------



## hb925

LittlePrinceVL said:


> As promised ..... It's a petit H picnic bag ( natural Gris croc outside / Flamingo Epsom inside ) size 30cm x 21cm x 15cm. Do you girls like it ? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3267276




So cute! I really like the colour combo they used. Can you share a mod pic and the interior?


----------



## HoneyLocks

LittlePrinceVL said:


> As promised ..... It's a petit H picnic bag ( natural Gris croc outside / Flamingo Epsom inside ) size 30cm x 21cm x 15cm. Do you girls like it ? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3267276



Oh wow, that is one neat bag. So you got an Hermes Croc bag for under 2000 , Congratulations! Now I want the same bag, because it is sooo gorgeous. But I guess  it's way harder to get than a Croc Birkin.
Did it come with the deer pendant or did you have a matching one?
Action pics, pretty please


----------



## mygoodies

ChaneLisette said:


> Wow! So cute! Was this the February G M surprise box? How much was this?




Yep this was the GM  it was arnd USD1475 I believe and its sold out already. Didn't expect that to happen unless they all had a peak at TPF


----------



## klynneann

Here's mine.  What color do you think the heart is (regular and bright light)?  Prune or raisin? Not sure what I'm keeping and what's going back.


----------



## bakeacookie

It's weird that the circle on the passport case doesn't have the h in it.


----------



## mochipuppy

OMG I am so excited about my GM!! I missed my fedex delivery today  But a croc H bag for under 2k? that's the best Hermes deal I've ever seen!! I'm gonna wait very patiently at home for it tomorrow. Sorry no reveal today guys!


----------



## patQ

god wish they will put more GMs up


----------



## Hermesmaniac

I am in love! I wish the GM is still available


----------



## Lvgirl71

LittlePrinceVL said:


> As promised ..... It's a petit H picnic bag ( natural Gris croc outside / Flamingo Epsom inside ) size 30cm x 21cm x 15cm. Do you girls like it ? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3267276




Very cute! How much was it?


----------



## mygoodies

klynneann said:


> Here's mine.  What color do you think the heart is (regular and bright light)?  Prune or raisin? Not sure what I'm keeping and what's going back.




I'd definitely keep the purple ish one


----------



## Louise15

Thank you all so much for keeping track of this all and posting pictures! Hopefully my order actually ships. 

I have wanted a bag charm forever and could not bring myself I pay a mark up for it and they were out when I made my journey to the permanent collection of Petit h in Paris. I am to scared to death order a mystery box without a clue of what it is. 

Now if only they offer the silk tote bag again!


----------



## mochipuppy

Wow I am so upset right now. My GM was NOT the croc picnic tote!! It was something incredibly stupid, perhaps they just threw some stuff together for me?

My GM is an ugly broken heart necklace (real romantic) and a croc key ring. NOT worth the $1500 at all!! 

PM and MM are the same as everyone, pouch plus heart charm.

Waited all day for fedex and ended up being heart broken


----------



## mochipuppy

Picture of the necklace:


----------



## ChaneLisette

mochipuppy said:


> Picture of the necklace:



So sorry! I never saw clarification from the person who bought the picnic basket bag that it was the G M surprise from this month so was really curious if that was it or not. I can totally understand your disappointment.


----------



## klynneann

mochipuppy said:


> Picture of the necklace:



Oh wow.  That's awful.  I'm really sorry.


----------



## mochipuppy

I knew the bag was too good to be true.  especially when fedex tracking said total weight for 3 items was only 1.5lbs lol.

But seriously hermes? a broken heart necklace for v day? I'm speechless.


----------



## clydekiwi

mochipuppy said:


> I knew the bag was too good to be true.  especially when fedex tracking said total weight for 3 items was only 1.5lbs lol.
> 
> But seriously hermes? a broken heart necklace for v day? I'm speechless.




Ya that is bad. Sorry


----------



## MYH

mochipuppy said:


> Picture of the necklace:


This is terrible. Im sorry this is what you got.  Petit H is really a crap shoot.


----------



## kasumi168

Holy crap! That heart looks like 2 hooks stuck together. Please complain to H


----------



## WilliamLion

mochipuppy said:


> Picture of the necklace:



OMG... This looks so bad... but what is the material that is made for the heart??


----------



## mochipuppy

WilliamLion said:


> OMG... This looks so bad... but what is the material that is made for the heart??



Metal or porcelain. I already packet it up to return. get this horrible thing out of my house and get my money back!


----------



## MYH

mochipuppy said:


> Metal or porcelain. I already packet it up to return. get this horrible thing out of my house and get my money back!


LOL!


----------



## LeatherBee

mochipuppy said:


> Metal or porcelain. I already packet it up to return. get this horrible thing out of my house and get my money back!




Oh my goodness! This is BAD. I'm so sorry you had the extra disappointment after getting your hopes up about the picnic bag  That broken heart is like an allegory for how we all feel for you now.


----------



## ferrip

mochipuppy said:


> Picture of the necklace:



I had a feeling the GM was not the croc bag! I'm so sorry!!! I feel so bad! :'( 

I LOVE petit H, but HATE not seeing anything before you order it! I'm always heartbroken not to order every box, but I'd rather just get over it than order and then have crap come!


----------



## ilovenicebags

mochipuppy said:


> Wow I am so upset right now. My GM was NOT the croc picnic tote!! It was something incredibly stupid, perhaps they just threw some stuff together for me?
> 
> 
> 
> My GM is an ugly broken heart necklace (real romantic) and a croc key ring. NOT worth the $1500 at all!!
> 
> 
> 
> PM and MM are the same as everyone, pouch plus heart charm.
> 
> 
> 
> Waited all day for fedex and ended up being heart broken




This is so lame. I have also had so many disappointments by ordering the gm box. It usually ends up being something really useless. They are truly reusing whatever petit h stock they have. I ordered the June croc box last year and it had that exact same keychain. Mine was brown which wasn't my favorite color so I returned it. If it would've been a nice color I maybe would have kept it. I still believe that the USA petit h is all old stock that the Paris store is trying to get rid of as they release new items.


----------



## HoneyLocks

mochipuppy said:


> Picture of the necklace:



Looks like two handles broken off a mug or cup.
What a bummer!


----------



## morejunkny

mochipuppy said:


> Picture of the necklace:




I lurk here a lot but I am coming out of the shadows to say that I did not think Hermes could ever make something so hideous for so much money.


----------



## klynneann

morejunkny said:


> i lurk here a lot but i am coming out of the shadows to say that i did not think hermes could ever make something so hideous for so much money.



+1.


----------



## ALiteBeat82

Oh wow.  That is unfortunate.  Looks like a hook for your keys. I'm so sorry. For that price you shouldn't  get some  crock scraps or key hooks. I wonder if the picnic bag is Petit H but not from the "surprise" section?


----------



## mygoodies

mochipuppy said:


> Wow I am so upset right now. My GM was NOT the croc picnic tote!! It was something incredibly stupid, perhaps they just threw some stuff together for me?
> 
> 
> 
> My GM is an ugly broken heart necklace (real romantic) and a croc key ring. NOT worth the $1500 at all!!
> 
> 
> 
> PM and MM are the same as everyone, pouch plus heart charm.
> 
> 
> 
> Waited all day for fedex and ended up being heart broken




OMG I'm soooo sorry to hear that dear. That definitely isn't worth the GM price tag   
The croc key ring is pretty but definitely not for its price! Good thing u can return it.


----------



## mygoodies

mochipuppy said:


> Picture of the necklace:




This doesn't make any sense!! OMG it looks like some DIY material from Michaels. Definitely the worst Petit H I have ever seen! Not sure what the Artisan was thinking when he/she made this LOL

Hope to see others posting their GM!


----------



## na294

mochipuppy said:


> Wow I am so upset right now. My GM was NOT the croc picnic tote!! It was something incredibly stupid, perhaps they just threw some stuff together for me?
> 
> My GM is an ugly broken heart necklace (real romantic) and a croc key ring. NOT worth the $1500 at all!!
> 
> PM and MM are the same as everyone, pouch plus heart charm.
> 
> Waited all day for fedex and ended up being heart broken



I'm so sorry for you!  CLEARLY not worth 1500 at all and not romantic either.  I can't even figure out what is the shape of the keychain and the teacup handle necklace is not even wearable.  Hope they give you your money back quickly.


----------



## ilovemypet

GM really not worth and pretty at all.  thanks for your upload

That is not cool post the picnic tote if not even truth for petit H Feb 
I almost want to order it after saw this picture but glad is sold out then.
My heart charm is orange/yellow.


----------



## mygoodies

ilovemypet said:


> GM really not worth and pretty at all.  thanks for your upload
> 
> 
> 
> That is not cool post the picnic tote if not even truth for petit H Feb
> 
> I almost want to order it after saw this picture but glad is sold out then.
> 
> My heart charm is orange/yellow.




Oh the first 1 without a Pink. Love it though!!! Color of yr pouch is really nice too. Hmmm maybe I should do a PM afterall. The more I see it the more I like them! Enjoy dear!!


----------



## LittlePrinceVL

Dear Girls , may I know the meaning of " GM " ? I'm quite new here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] thank you in advance


----------



## HermesAmasser

LittlePrinceVL said:


> Dear Girls , may I know the meaning of " GM " ? I'm quite new here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] thank you in advance


Grande modele - large


----------



## mep123

mochipuppy said:


> Wow I am so upset right now. My GM was NOT the croc picnic tote!! It was something incredibly stupid, perhaps they just threw some stuff together for me?
> 
> My GM is an ugly broken heart necklace (real romantic) and a croc key ring. NOT worth the $1500 at all!!
> 
> PM and MM are the same as everyone, pouch plus heart charm.
> 
> Waited all day for fedex and ended up being heart broken



I wondered why they would have listed the "picnic bag purse" as suitable for men and women -- it didn't ring true to me that would be the GM item they were shipping out in Feb.  Sorry you got random stuff for $1500!  No good!


----------



## Mindi B

^^^The person who posted the picnic bag never stated that this was from a surprise box.  I assumed she had purchased it from a petit h boutique.  In fact, I don't think we even know if that poster was in the US.  The GM "surprise" has been disappointing for the price pretty much every single month.  Unfortunate, but I think it's now a case of _caveat emptor_.


----------



## **Chanel**

mochipuppy said:


> Picture of the necklace:



Oh my goodness....I never thought I would say this about anything Hermès, but that thing is hideous! What were they thinking ??  And for that price....just insaaaaannnneee....
No wonder you are so disappointed, I would be too. 
I hope you will get your money back soon.


----------



## **Chanel**

ilovemypet said:


> GM really not worth and pretty at all.  thanks for your upload
> 
> That is not cool post the picnic tote if not even truth for petit H Feb
> I almost want to order it after saw this picture but glad is sold out then.
> My heart charm is orange/yellow.



I love your heart charm, that's a beautiful color combination .


----------



## LittlePrinceVL

Thank you @HermesAmasser [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
By the way I have a full reveal of my picnic bag , hope you girls will like it [emoji7][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji7]


----------



## nartpeid

LittlePrinceVL said:


> Thank you @HermesAmasser [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> By the way I have a full reveal of my picnic bag , hope you girls will like it [emoji7][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3269796


wait @LittlePrinceVL is that bag from this month petit H or not?? I'm confused


----------



## LittlePrinceVL

I bought it last month @nartpeid


----------



## boo1689

LittlePrinceVL said:


> I bought it last month @nartpeid




So this picnic bag was Jan 2016's Hermes.com USA GM surprise box ? 

Just want to get it clarified


----------



## PrestigeH

LittlePrinceVL said:


> Thank you @HermesAmasser [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> By the way I have a full reveal of my picnic bag , hope you girls will like it [emoji7][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3269796




Hi everyone just visited H Sevres store yesterday and saw this in the store. Not very small though. Not sure if GM surprise can be this. [emoji3]


----------



## bedhead

boo1689 said:


> So this picnic bag was Jan 2016's Hermes.com USA GM surprise box ?
> 
> Just want to get it clarified



There is a petit H section at the Rue de Sevres H boutique and I believe that this was purchased there and is not from the petit H surprise items on the USA site.


----------



## Mindi B

boo1689 said:


> So this picnic bag was Jan 2016's Hermes.com USA GM surprise box ?
> 
> Just want to get it clarified



No.  No, it was not.  That has never been stated and evidence exists to the contrary.
See the discussion of the disappointing petit h GM, just above.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

bedhead said:


> There is a petit H section at the Rue de Sevres H boutique and I believe that this was purchased there and is not from the petit H surprise items on the USA site.


I also think LittlePrinceVL bought it from a boutique and it wasn't a surprise GM box.
Plus, let's be honest, it's Hermes and it's croc, I bet that bag was somewhere around 3000-5000 euro. At petit H a pen holder in croc goes for 300-400 euro


----------



## boo1689

Mindi B said:


> No.  No, it was not.  That has never been stated and evidence exists to the contrary.
> 
> See the discussion of the disappointing petit h GM, just above.




The ongoing discussion is the exact reason I posted the question. I do realize the OP never stated it's from petit h USA . I was just hoping OP would just confirm herself so we can move on .


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

mochipuppy said:


> Picture of the necklace:


For that price tag it's downright offensive to be sent that 
I really don't get why they simply cannot open a small petit H counter in at least one major US city, or just stop with that surprise box nonsense and put every item separately online ullhair:


----------



## boo1689

sorry~ quoted the wrong post


----------



## boo1689

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone just visited H Sevres store yesterday and saw this in the store. Not very small though. Not sure if GM surprise can be this. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3269881



cool pic!! thanks for the eye candies!!


----------



## LittlePrinceVL

Yes I bought it from Rue serve Paris  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

boo1689 said:


> cool pic!! thanks for the eye candies!!




Hi Boo. You are most welcome. Sorry didn't see the price for this bag but I saw the skeleton petit H bag to be Euro 2000. Just normal leather. So my guess is this rattan bag with croc should cost more, which should be more than the GM surprise.


----------



## mistikat

Just a reminder that this thread is for all Petit H items, and began with the ones available in the stores and in traveling exhibits. The "surprise" Petit H online items is somewhat newer, and is not the only way to obtain Petit H.


----------



## boo1689

mochipuppy said:


> Picture of the necklace:



hugs hugs dear~ it's just so disappointing to have received this as the GM surprise  I do recall seeing the croc key ring at the SCP petit h exhibit and thinking to myself that's quite an expensive key ring~~


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

LittlePrinceVL said:


> Yes I bought it from Rue serve Paris  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you for clearing that up  It's such a cute, summer bag that can be worn with both dresses and jeans. A great buy


----------



## peggioka

perfect for the summer!  i would love to get one of these ratten bags 



PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone just visited H Sevres store yesterday and saw this in the store. Not very small though. Not sure if GM surprise can be this. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3269881


----------



## KittieKelly

Well now i'm bummed 
I saw the picnic basket and was so excited, I wanted one sooo bad!! But Petit H surprise was sold out in GM.
I kept checking and checking every hour for days, and finally the GM was available again. I was so happy!! I figured this is a shot at the picnic bag...til I came back and saw this 
A broken heart on a string....
If I get that I will be returning it...maybe I can cancel the order, it didnt ship yet.

Are all the GM surprises the same?


----------



## KittieKelly

Update*

Just called and cancelled the GM. Phew, made it in time.
I asked the phone rep if she had any idea what was in the GM box and she said no, it comes straight from Paris and they don't know what comes in.

I mean the croc keychain is cute, not worth 1,500 though, the necklace should have been in the pm box for what its worth.
There is a chance some GM's are different? But it wasnt worth the risk or hassle of returning it...not to mention I begged hubby for this lol, he actually didnt want me to cancel, he's like "I wanna see what it is"
He likes surprises


----------



## mygoodies

My MM Feb Surprise just landed[emoji7][emoji7]

Very happy with the colors that I got. Classic Orange and a Pink that looks like Sakura? Too bad I didn't get the special Petit H ribbon  
Oh well, I'm keeping this cutie


----------



## pinktailcat

kittiekuddles said:


> Update*
> 
> Just called and cancelled the GM. Phew, made it in time.
> I asked the phone rep if she had any idea what was in the GM box and she said no, it comes straight from Paris and they don't know what comes in.
> 
> I mean the croc keychain is cute, not worth 1,500 though, the necklace should have been in the pm box for what its worth.
> There is a chance some GM's are different? But it wasnt worth the risk or hassle of returning it...not to mention I begged hubby for this lol, he actually didnt want me to cancel, he's like "I wanna see what it is"
> He likes surprises



Looks like now GM is available. Must be the last one..!


----------



## KittieKelly

pinktailcat said:


> Looks like now GM is available. Must be the last one..!



Sure, the one I just cancelled, and it was probably a return


----------



## mep123

kittiekuddles said:


> Sure, the one I just cancelled, and it was probably a return



You were smart to cancel it.  So many fabulous things you can get from Hermes for $1500 or much less!

Since May 2015 when the Petit H items started showing up again on the US website all of the items in a category have been the same thing (only differences in color or fabric used).  I updated the list I have below just as an FYI.

 MAY 2015

  PM:         leather dog charm ($200+?) &#8211; unisex
  MM:       leather reversible pendant medium size ($440) - unisex
  GM:        silk totebag ($580) - unisex

JUNE
  PM:         leather luggage tag ($235) - unisex
  MM:       set of 3 fabric pouches ($390) - unisex
  GM:        silk scarf with leather hole ($590) &#8211; for women

JUNE Mid-Month, _Crocodile offering_
  PM:        bangle bracelet ($780) &#8211; for women
  MM:      set of two cuff bracelets ($1200) &#8211;for women

JULY
  PM:         croc brooch ($135) - unisex
  MM:       leather pen holder ($245) - unisex
  GM:        silk/leather women's top ($1875) &#8211; for women

AUGUST
  PM:        silk necklace/bracelet ($180) - for women
  MM:      reversible leather bracelet ($260) &#8211; for women
  GM:       terry cloth poncho/robe ($760) &#8211; for women

  SEPTEMBER
  PM:        silk bracelet ($150) - for women
MM:      ID/card holder ($325) - unisex
GM:       silk scarf/belt ($500) - for women

  OCTOBER

PM: Set of silk ornaments ($240) &#8211; unisex
MM: Leather/Silk bangle bracelet ($490) &#8211; for women
GM: ? ($1550) &#8211; for women 

OCTOBER Mid-Month, _Crocodile offering
_PM: Croc bangle bracelet ($760) &#8211; for women
MM: ? ($1200+) &#8211; for women
GM: ? ($3950) &#8211; for women

NOVEMBER
PM: leather charm (elephant, dog, monkey, teapot, etc.) ($200) &#8211; unisex
MM: ? ($620) &#8211; for women

NOVEMBER Mid-Month Crocodile offering
PM: Croc bangle ($?) &#8211; for women

DECEMBER
PM: pleated silk necklace ($260) &#8211; for women
MM: croc pen holder ($350) &#8211; unisex
GM: set of 3 pinwheels (small, medium, large) ($1335) &#8211; unisex

*2016 Petit h - USA*

  [FONT=&quot]JANUARY (_Same as May 2015 items_)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MM:       leather reversible pendant medium size ($440) &#8211; for women[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]GM:        silk totebag ($580) &#8211; for women[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]JANUARY Mid-Month (_Same as June 2015 items_)[/FONT]
  MM:       set of 3 fabric pouches ($390) - unisex
  GM:        silk scarf with leather hole ($590) &#8211; for women

  FEBRUARY (New items)
  PM:         leather/canvas small document holder ($180) - unisex
  MM:       leather heart shaped charm ($255) &#8211; for women
  GM:        misc items (crocodile key ring, porcelain teacup handle heart necklace, etc.) ($1470) &#8211; unisex


----------



## KittieKelly

Yeah glad I made it in time, and your right, could get a few things for 1500 or under. So I just got two twilly's, only came to 320, so a bigger bargain, now im happy 
That list comes in handy, thanks Mep123
I still chuckle at the teacup handles


----------



## mep123

kittiekuddles said:


> Yeah glad I made it in time, and your right, could get a few things for 1500 or under. So I just got two twilly's, only came to 320, so a bigger bargain, now im happy
> That list comes in handy, thanks Mep123
> I still chuckle at the teacup handles



Yes just think of all the fun twilly scarves you can get and still have lots of $$$ left over for more!  

That necklace is a fright, but for my vote the August 2015 GM offering of a "terry cloth poncho/robe" (well that is how I politely describe it) for $760 still wins the prize for "random Petit H fashion trainwreck!" YOWSA!


----------



## KittieKelly

mep123 said:


> Yes just think of all the fun twilly scarves you can get and still have lots of $$$ left over for more!
> 
> That necklace is a fright, but for my vote the August 2015 GM offering of a "terry cloth poncho/robe" (well that is how I politely describe it) for $760 still wins the prize for "random Petit H fashion trainwreck!" YOWSA!



I heard about the robe thingy, but couldnt find a picture of it, sorry I missed it..sounded like a winner 
I think my daughter can make the same teacup necklace. It would make a cute school project for kids, something you cherish but can't bring yourself to wear.

Where can I find a pic of the robe/poncho...I need a good chuckle


----------



## na294

kittiekuddles said:


> I heard about the robe thingy, but couldnt find a picture of it, sorry I missed it..sounded like a winner
> I think my daughter can make the same teacup necklace. It would make a cute school project for kids, something you cherish but can't bring yourself to wear.
> 
> Where can I find a pic of the robe/poncho...I need a good chuckle



That is EXACTLY what the heart necklace looks like, like one of those gifts they have kindergarteners make for mothers day that end up getting "lost" or stashed in some drawer.


----------



## mep123

kittiekuddles said:


> I heard about the robe thingy, but couldnt find a picture of it, sorry I missed it..sounded like a winner
> I think my daughter can make the same teacup necklace. It would make a cute school project for kids, something you cherish but can't bring yourself to wear.
> 
> Where can I find a pic of the robe/poncho...I need a good chuckle



Go to page 148 of this thread -- it starts there.  Kevintheking has some pictures.
The fact that it was a frumpy, drab brown did not help matters.  Apparently others got equally odd colors/patterns in that GM offering.

I just dropped an old teacup the other day...apparently I am half-way to a very special necklace :giggles:


----------



## KittieKelly

mep123 said:


> Go to page 148 of this thread -- it starts there.  Kevintheking has some pictures.
> The fact that it was a frumpy, drab brown did not help matters.  Apparently others got equally odd colors/patterns in that GM offering.
> 
> I just dropped an old teacup the other day...apparently I am half-way to a very special necklace :giggles:



I'm going to look now...can't wait to see this thing 
Oh you must make the necklace :lolots:
and earrings...so many options


----------



## KittieKelly

Just came back from page 148


Definitely takes the prize LOL. First thought was Star Wars, I see someone did say Jedi, and that is it...Jedi for sure
This has been hilarious and worth the troubles, I may chuckle for days :lolots:
Thank you for finding it for me


----------



## mep123

kittiekuddles said:


> Just came back from page 148
> 
> 
> Definitely takes the prize LOL. First thought was Star Wars, I see someone did say Jedi, and that is it...Jedi for sure
> This has been hilarious and worth the troubles, I may chuckle for days :lolots:
> Thank you for finding it for me



I should have warned you...you may have nightmares about it!  I do.
And I didn't even order the darn thing!

Oh yes, I think matching earrings are a must!  Random shards of porcelain hanging all over my body... Going to go buy a glue-gun!


----------



## KittieKelly

mep123 said:


> I should have warned you...you may have nightmares about it!  I do.
> And I didn't even order the darn thing!
> 
> Oh yes, I think matching earrings are a must!  Random shards of porcelain hanging all over my body... Going to go buy a glue-gun!



Aww too bad you dont have the robe, it would have been a perfect place for your shards :lolots:


----------



## KittieKelly

na294 said:


> That is EXACTLY what the heart necklace looks like, like one of those gifts they have kindergarteners make for mothers day that end up getting "lost" or stashed in some drawer.



Uh huh, yep. I wonder if any teachers are here reading this, its a great idea, much better than the noodle necklace


----------



## mep123

kittiekuddles said:


> Aww too bad you dont have the robe, it would have been a perfect place for your shards :lolots:



Mind completely blown at the thought!  
Kapow!  Hee!


----------



## KittieKelly

mep123 said:


> Mind completely blown at the thought!
> Kapow!  Hee!



And with such a simple design I dont see how they thought it was worth 1,500? Ok it did come with the croc keychain, I guess to try and make up for the necklace, but maybe some things are meant to be thrown away.
This is the last time I add any surprises to my cart, now that I see what their capable of 

Ooo but on a good note, ,my twilly's shipped already


----------



## ilovemypet

mygoodies said:


> My MM Feb Surprise just landed[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Very happy with the colors that I got. Classic Orange and a Pink that looks like Sakura? Too bad I didn't get the special Petit H ribbon
> Oh well, I'm keeping this cutie
> View attachment 3271155


I also didn't get the petit h ribbon
I wish I could get the pink heart charm
Enjoy~


----------



## mygoodies

ilovemypet said:


> I also didn't get the petit h ribbon
> 
> I wish I could get the pink heart charm
> 
> Enjoy~




Thank you dear. Think H should do the Petit H ribbon for every Surprise purchases 
I like the small grey-ish ribbon charm though. Not sure what color that is, reminds me of Etain. Will see what to do with that cutie


----------



## ilovemypet

mygoodies said:


> Thank you dear. Think H should do the Petit H ribbon for every Surprise purchases
> I like the small grey-ish ribbon charm though. Not sure what color that is, reminds me of Etain. Will see what to do with that cutie


Yes dear,  totally agree with you about ribbon.
Mine two also is same as your like etoupe , I cannot think of what to do with that tiny cutie at all with this color. I want PINK or RED... 
Guess only keep it on my BIG orange box.


----------



## Daisu

First of all, I just wanted to say a big thank you to all the people posting info about the petit h orders. I had ordered once blindly and was greatly disappointed. It was only due to the helpful posts of the lovely people here that I have gotten the items for this month! I got one PM pouch in a color I love and a heart with one side being red and the other navy blue.

My question is, did other people also receive in their order two scented orange envelopes, and one envelope containing a wooden stick with a ball on it? Sorry if this is a completely obvious thing and I am just utterly clueless, but I can't figure it out [emoji29] Is it just a perfume sample?


----------



## ouija board

Daisu said:


> First of all, I just wanted to say a big thank you to all the people posting info about the petit h orders. I had ordered once blindly and was greatly disappointed. It was only due to the helpful posts of the lovely people here that I have gotten the items for this month! I got one PM pouch in a color I love and a heart with one side being red and the other navy blue.
> 
> My question is, did other people also receive in their order two scented orange envelopes, and one envelope containing a wooden stick with a ball on it? Sorry if this is a completely obvious thing and I am just utterly clueless, but I can't figure it out [emoji29] Is it just a perfume sample?




The scented ball/lollipop is a sample of their scented candles. I would never had known what they were if my SA hadn't told me when she gave them to me!


----------



## Daisu

ouija board said:


> The scented ball/lollipop is a sample of their scented candles. I would never had known what they were if my SA hadn't told me when she gave them to me!




Thank you for the clarification! I would've never guessed.... [emoji1]


----------



## Mindi B

Increasingly the petit h offerings are reading like a bizarre intelligence test: What the heck is this and how is it to be used?


----------



## mygoodies

Love it on my bleu nuit B30   it doesn't look as big as I thought it would be. That Pink is sooo pretty. Now I need to look for some pink twillies to match


----------



## liz_

mygoodies said:


> Love it on my bleu nuit B30   it doesn't look as big as I thought it would be. That Pink is sooo pretty. Now I need to look for some pink twillies to match
> View attachment 3274453




The pink looks gorgeous against the blue!


----------



## KittieKelly

ouija board said:


> The scented ball/lollipop is a sample of their scented candles. I would never had known what they were if my SA hadn't told me when she gave them to me!



Oh my...ok running for cover now...but i've been rubbing this on my arms thinking it was a perfume oil :lolots::giggles:


----------



## clydekiwi

mygoodies said:


> Love it on my bleu nuit B30   it doesn't look as big as I thought it would be. That Pink is sooo pretty. Now I need to look for some pink twillies to match
> View attachment 3274453




I like how you added the little one


----------



## MYH

clydekiwi said:


> I like how you added the little one


+1 good idea!


----------



## lrishmany

mygoodies said:


> Love it on my bleu nuit B30   it doesn't look as big as I thought it would be. That Pink is sooo pretty. Now I need to look for some pink twillies to match
> View attachment 3274453




What a great idea with the little heart!


----------



## mygoodies

liz_ said:


> The pink looks gorgeous against the blue!







clydekiwi said:


> I like how you added the little one







MYH said:


> +1 good idea!







lrishmany said:


> What a great idea with the little heart!




THANKS SO MUCH LADIES!! I had no idea at first what to do with the little one 
But it actually looks nice indeed. I just wished mine came in a bright colors. Oh well at least its a neutral so I can combine with my future leather charms


----------



## boo1689

mygoodies said:


> Love it on my bleu nuit B30   it doesn't look as big as I thought it would be. That Pink is sooo pretty. Now I need to look for some pink twillies to match
> View attachment 3274453




So adorable !![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## klynneann

Valentine's Day is over ladies and gents - and there's a new Petit H listed today!

A PM box suited for men and women $305
A GM box suited for men and women $1550


----------



## hedgwin99

klynneann said:


> Valentine's Day is over ladies and gents - and there's a new Petit H listed today!
> 
> 
> 
> A PM box suited for men and women $305
> 
> A GM box suited for men and women $1550




My gosh! What kind of stuff could these contain! [emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## klynneann

hedgwin99 said:


> My gosh! What kind of stuff could these contain! [emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;



lol, yeah I'm sitting this one out thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Mindi B

klynneann said:


> lol, yeah I'm sitting this one out thankyouverymuch.



Fool us once, shame on Hermes.  Fool us twice, shame on us.


----------



## boo1689

mindi b said:


> fool us once, shame on hermes.  Fool us twice, shame on us. :d




+1 !!!


----------



## klynneann

Mindi B said:


> Fool us once, shame on Hermes.  Fool us twice, shame on us.


----------



## klynneann

There's an MM box that is now available as well: $700 and suited for women.  Good luck!


----------



## lw00h00

Any ideas based on price point what these items might be?


----------



## hedgwin99

lw00h00 said:


> Any ideas based on price point what these items might be?




Left over stocks from Paris Petite H [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Hermesmaniac

klynneann said:


> There's an MM box that is now available as well: $700 and suited for women.  Good luck!


Petit h bracelet croco or lizard maybe?!


----------



## Hermesmaniac

media.hermes.com/media/catalog/product/import/8/810/8001/order/H1062308-40.jpgMM box maybe?


----------



## kevintheking

kittiekuddles said:


> Just came back from page 148
> 
> 
> Definitely takes the prize LOL. First thought was Star Wars, I see someone did say Jedi, and that is it...Jedi for sure
> This has been hilarious and worth the troubles, I may chuckle for days :lolots:
> Thank you for finding it for me



I almost fell over that day I opend up that robe! In hindsight it is kind of funny and we all can have a good laugh about it but the day I received it I was pissed 

On a positive note it's nice to see the Hermes let's designers have a lot of freedom and creativity with the materials and items. In such creative experiments or LABS as Hermes states there are designs hat flourish and some that are not as successful! It's a part of the creative process and I respect that! 

Kevin


----------



## Anchanel79

I'm not really good at identify leather. Can someone help let me know what they are on my petit H valentine I just received? Color are red and pink.


----------



## mygoodies

Anchanel79 said:


> I'm not really good at identify leather. Can someone help let me know what they are on my petit H valentine I just received? Color are red and pink.




CONGRATS! The red looks like Clemence and Pink Epsom. Think most of the heart charms are made out of these 2 types of leather.


----------



## Hermesmaniac

Looks like Epsom and clemence to me


----------



## Redenkeew

My PM box for mid-Feb just shipped. So excited to see what it is. Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## Mimmy

Redenkeew said:


> My PM box for mid-Feb just shipped. So excited to see what it is. Has anyone received theirs yet?




In spite of some of the previous odd items, I was tempted to buy this. Please post what you receive when you get it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Redenkeew

Mimmy said:


> In spite of some of the previous odd items, I was tempted to buy this. Please post what you receive when you get it. Thanks in advance!




I saw on Instagram someone posted a lizard pen case which I think is the $305 PM box. It will arrive tomorrow so we will see lol.


----------



## Mimmy

Redenkeew said:


> I saw on Instagram someone posted a lizard pen case which I think is the $305 PM box. It will arrive tomorrow so we will see lol.




I hope you get something that you love, or at least like a lot![emoji6]


----------



## klynneann

If anyone missed out, someone's selling their $180 PM February passport holder/pouch for $495 on Tradesy lol.  Ok, actually there's more than one, and also the heart charm, none of them close to what their original price was though, sorry.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Anchanel79 said:


> I'm not really good at identify leather. Can someone help let me know what they are on my petit H valentine I just received? Color are red and pink.




Looks like Vermillion Clemence and Rose Sakura Epsom.


----------



## Mindi B

klynneann said:


> If anyone missed out, someone's selling their $180 PM February passport holder/pouch for $495 on Tradesy lol.  Ok, actually there's more than one, and also the heart charm, none of them close to what their original price was though, sorry.


----------



## designerloves

klynneann said:


> If anyone missed out, someone's selling their $180 PM February passport holder/pouch for $495 on Tradesy lol.  Ok, actually there's more than one, and also the heart charm, none of them close to what their original price was though, sorry.




I see this so much on Poshmark, the mark up is crazy and frustrating!


----------



## Louise15

Finally received my heart charm - love the color combo!


----------



## Louise15

And the other side...


----------



## ellieeechu

Hiii 

I am new to the petit h as canada doesn't offer it. So i just want to ask some question about it. hope you guys can tell me..

where would i be able to get it? I really like some of the animals that i saw people carrying it. And is it what we can choose or its just inside a box and whatever you get is what you get.

Thanks !!!!!!1


----------



## kasumi168

Can anyone help ID the colour of my pouch? It's brown with a green tinge. Is it Olive in Swift? Thanks


----------



## r.i.a

Louise15 said:


> Finally received my heart charm - love the color combo!




We got the same color combo and I love it too! [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Finally got my February PM & MM - 
PM pouch in green
	

		
			
		

		
	



MM heart in Raisin/pink


----------



## Mindi B

kasumi168 said:


> Can anyone help ID the colour of my pouch? It's brown with a green tinge. Is it Olive in Swift? Thanks



Maybe Vert Veronese?  Not green enough for Olive, I think.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Finally got my February PM & MM -
> PM pouch in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278519
> 
> MM heart in Raisin/pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278520




Congratulations Kat. Beautiful green. [emoji16]


----------



## Mindi B

ellieeechu said:


> Hiii
> 
> I am new to the petit h as canada doesn't offer it. So i just want to ask some question about it. hope you guys can tell me..
> 
> where would i be able to get it? I really like some of the animals that i saw people carrying it. And is it what we can choose or its just inside a box and whatever you get is what you get.
> 
> Thanks !!!!!!1



petit h is only available though offerings including the "surprise" boxes on some national websites (and there whatever you get is what you get--no choice at all), through "pop-up" petit h boutiques that occasionally occur in cities around the world, or at the Rue de Sevres Hermes store in Paris.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations Kat. Beautiful green. [emoji16]




Thank you PH.


----------



## ellieeechu

Mindi B said:


> petit h is only available though offerings including the "surprise" boxes on some national websites (and there whatever you get is what you get--no choice at all), through "pop-up" petit h boutiques that occasionally occur in cities around the world, or at the Rue de Sevres Hermes store in Paris.


thanks for explaining this to me ! appreciate it


----------



## kasumi168

Mindi B said:


> Maybe Vert Veronese?  Not green enough for Olive, I think.



Thanks Mindi


----------



## sparklelisab

Kat.Lee said:


> Finally got my February PM & MM -
> PM pouch in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278519
> 
> MM heart in Raisin/pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278520



*Kat.Lee,*

I LOVE your heart!!  I have bought just a few petit h boxes only to be disappointed but if I were to get a heart!!  Oh lucky girl!!  I just bought a heart on ebay at premium because I had to have one. Now, if that bat weren't 4k!!  

Great pieces coming in ladies!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sparklelisab said:


> *Kat.Lee,*
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE your heart!!  I have bought just a few petit h boxes only to be disappointed but if I were to get a heart!!  Oh lucky girl!!  I just bought a heart on ebay at premium because I had to have one. Now, if that bat weren't 4k!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pieces coming in ladies!!




Thank you sparklelisab. You heart is stunning with your beautiful BE B. You paid for 4K for it? That's ripoff. [emoji33]


----------



## sparklelisab

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you sparklelisab. You heart is stunning with your beautiful BE B. You paid for 4K for it? That's ripoff. [emoji33]



Oh no, I was not clear. There is a bat that I think is so fun but it is 4k on ebay!  Can you imagine?


----------



## Kat.Lee

sparklelisab said:


> Oh no, I was not clear. There is a bat that I think is so fun but it is 4k on ebay!  Can you imagine?




Oh I see. That's crazy!! I can live without a bat and definitely not paying 4K for it. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## nartpeid

Anyone got the new box yet? Only one box this time!

This month, we surprise you with a special exotic edition from Petit h, our laboratory of imagination and reconstruction.

This month's box is best suited for women.


----------



## ilovenicebags

nartpeid said:


> Anyone got the new box yet? Only one box this time!
> 
> This month, we surprise you with a special exotic edition from Petit h, our laboratory of imagination and reconstruction.
> 
> This month's box is best suited for women.




It must be something in croc. I am tempted but for that price I will pass.


----------



## bagaholic42

Can you return the Petit H item if you don't like it or are they nonrefundable?


----------



## pcil

bagaholic42 said:


> Can you return the Petit H item if you don't like it or are they nonrefundable?



Yes you could, within 10 days.


----------



## Redenkeew

nartpeid said:


> Anyone got the new box yet? Only one box this time!
> 
> This month, we surprise you with a special exotic edition from Petit h, our laboratory of imagination and reconstruction.
> 
> This month's box is best suited for women.




They had the PM for 305 but sold out. It's s lizard pencil case. I returned it. So curious about this $700 MM box though.


----------



## hedgwin99

Redenkeew said:


> They had the PM for 305 but sold out. It's s lizard pencil case. I returned it. So curious about this $700 MM box though.




It's. Round croc pendent necklace


----------



## Mimmy

hedgwin99 said:


> It's. Round croc pendent necklace




Thank you for the intel, hedgwin!


----------



## kath00

hedgwin99 said:


> It's. Round croc pendent necklace



oooh.  DOes anyone have a pix of what it looks like (approximately)?  Is it like the Tsuba on the website?


----------



## hedgwin99

It's March 1!!! So time for another round of petite h surprises


----------



## clydekiwi

I wonder if the pm box is something silk again


----------



## klynneann

clydekiwi said:


> I wonder if the pm box is something silk again



How much are the boxes this month?


----------



## klynneann

clydekiwi said:


> I wonder if the pm box is something silk again



Hm.  So the last time I remember seeing a PM box for $135, it was the croc brooch, of which I would absolutely love to have another one.  However, that time it said the box was suitable for men and women and this time it just says women... I don't know.

The MM is $710, suited for women.
The GM is $1900, suited for men and women.


----------



## imjulielee

Looking back at the past posts I saw that the previous PM box for $135 was a crocodile brooch. It's a fabulous item for the price but I don't know how I would wear it...? Regardless, I ordered it anyways and decided to have it shipped to the boutique. Working nights at a hospital messes with my sleep during the day and I can't be up all day waiting for the package 

Any other guesses on what it could be?


----------



## ilovenicebags

It could be another bracelet. I ordered one but chose ground shipping. I am on the west coast so it will be a week before I get it.


----------



## pinktailcat

ilovenicebags said:


> It could be another bracelet. I ordered one but chose ground shipping. I am on the west coast so it will be a week before I get it.



This month, we surprise you with a new assortment of exotic items from Petit h, our laboratory of imagination and reconstruction.

It specifically says "EXOTIC ITEMS" so croc broach/pic souds right, but also it says '
A NEW ASSORTMENT" instead of saying repeat of previous items 

Curious, curious...but I don't want a pen holder...


----------



## ilovenicebags

pinktailcat said:


> This month, we surprise you with a new assortment of exotic items from Petit h, our laboratory of imagination and reconstruction.
> 
> It specifically says "EXOTIC ITEMS" so croc broach/pic souds right, but also it says '
> A NEW ASSORTMENT" instead of saying repeat of previous items
> 
> Curious, curious...but I don't want a pen holder...




I missed that part! I wonder if the $710 item is those croc card holders?!!


----------



## klynneann

pinktailcat said:


> This month, we surprise you with a new assortment of exotic items from Petit h, our laboratory of imagination and reconstruction.
> 
> It specifically says "EXOTIC ITEMS" so croc broach/pic souds right, but also it says '
> A NEW ASSORTMENT" instead of saying repeat of previous items
> 
> Curious, curious...but I don't want a pen holder...



sigh - I'm curious too but I don't want a pen holder either.  And since they still haven't credited me from returning last month's items, I'm not exactly interested in giving them more money to hold onto for weeks on end.


----------



## bobamilkttt

I hoping it is a croc pin! I just ordered the PM box. I did not end up ordering anything last month for Feb  even though I wanted the canvas pouch that was the PM $185 box.

I am wondering if there is a way I can order a second PM box? I am having one shipped to SCP hermes, and I want to ship one direct to me . Has anyone tried ordering two of the same boxes before?


----------



## hedgwin99

bobamilkttt said:


> I hoping it is a croc pin! I just ordered the PM box. I did not end up ordering anything last month for Feb  even though I wanted the canvas pouch that was the PM $185 box.
> 
> I am wondering if there is a way I can order a second PM box? I am having one shipped to SCP hermes, and I want to ship one direct to me . Has anyone tried ordering two of the same boxes before?




A fren tried to order two pm boxes. Her 2nd order was cxl


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> sigh - I'm curious too but I don't want a pen holder either.  And since they still haven't credited me from returning last month's items, I'm not exactly interested in giving them more money to hold onto for weeks on end.


+1  this was my experience when I returned something.  it takes forever to get my money back on my credit card.


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> +1  this was my experience when I returned something.  it takes forever to get my money back on my credit card.



I would really really like another pin though. I don't know.  Should I take a chance?

Edit: Oh, for crying out loud.  I did it.


----------



## klynneann

pinktailcat said:


> This month, we surprise you with a new assortment of exotic items from Petit h, our laboratory of imagination and reconstruction.
> 
> It specifically says "EXOTIC ITEMS" so croc broach/pic souds right, but also it says '
> A NEW ASSORTMENT" instead of saying repeat of previous items
> 
> Curious, curious...but I don't want a pen holder...



H is so weird.  So it does say "a new assortment" in the description, but the web address says September, which also doesn't make sense because that wasn't a croc month!

http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-croc-*september*-petit-h-88994.html


----------



## pinktailcat

klynneann said:


> H is so weird.  So it does say "a new assortment" in the description, but the web address says September, which also doesn't make sense because that wasn't a croc month!
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-croc-*september*-petit-h-88994.html



OMG, you are a true detective...lol So wired....


----------



## klynneann

pinktailcat said:


> OMG, you are a true detective...lol So wired....



lol - aw, thanks.  It was luck that I noticed.  :giggles:


----------



## bobamilkttt

hedgwin99 said:


> A fren tried to order two pm boxes. Her 2nd order was cxl



The $135 PM box is sold out as of this morning. They shipped one of my order today and canceled the other two like Hedgwin mentioned about their friend .

 I tried to do 3 separate orders of the PM box using 3 different cards and sent to 3 different people/locations. The other 2 honestly were gifts for two other people but I know they canceled it because the billing address was the same.  

My mother was able to order one for herself yesterday fortunately.


----------



## Amka

Thanks to everyone on this forum for the helpful info and brainstorming regarding what the surprise might be.... I took a leap of faith on the pm box, hoping it would be a croc pin, and surprisingly I received the package today! (Wow! They are so efficient! I just ordered it yesterday!) 

And it is indeed a croc pin. It is smaller than the one they offered last year, but it is a more practical size to wear. I love it. Thanks for let me share


----------



## klynneann

Amka said:


> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the helpful info and brainstorming regarding what the surprise might be.... I took a leap of faith on the pm box, hoping it would be a croc pin, and surprisingly I received the package today! (Wow! They are so efficient! I just ordered it yesterday!)
> 
> And it is indeed a croc pin. It is smaller than the one they offered last year, but it is a more practical size to wear. I love it. Thanks for let me share



Yay!  Beautiful color!  and that is fast!!  I'm so happy I decided to bite the bullet and order it.  And my refund on the other items just came through, so that was good timing lol.


----------



## clydekiwi

Amka said:


> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the helpful info and brainstorming regarding what the surprise might be.... I took a leap of faith on the pm box, hoping it would be a croc pin, and surprisingly I received the package today! (Wow! They are so efficient! I just ordered it yesterday!)
> 
> 
> 
> And it is indeed a croc pin. It is smaller than the one they offered last year, but it is a more practical size to wear. I love it. Thanks for let me share




Pretty color! I wanted to wait and see what it was before I purchased but just my luck it's sold out. I like that its smaller


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sparklelisab said:


> *Kat.Lee,*
> 
> I LOVE your heart!!  I have bought just a few petit h boxes only to be disappointed but if I were to get a heart!!  Oh lucky girl!!  I just bought a heart on ebay at premium because I had to have one. Now, if that bat weren't 4k!!
> 
> Great pieces coming in ladies!!



*Sparklelisab*What a beautiful contrast with your B ! and I see that you're also a HK fan ??


----------



## bobamilkttt

Amka said:


> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the helpful info and brainstorming regarding what the surprise might be.... I took a leap of faith on the pm box, hoping it would be a croc pin, and surprisingly I received the package today! (Wow! They are so efficient! I just ordered it yesterday!)
> 
> And it is indeed a croc pin. It is smaller than the one they offered last year, but it is a more practical size to wear. I love it. Thanks for let me share



Beautiful! Thank you soo much for confirming the PM box. I love the color you received and the size is more practical to wear.

Do you know where the shipment is being sent from? Is it from the east coast or from France?


----------



## klynneann

bobamilkttt said:


> Beautiful! Thank you soo much for confirming the PM box. I love the color you received and the size is more practical to wear.
> 
> Do you know where the shipment is being sent from? Is it from the east coast or from France?



I think it usually comes from the East Coast.


----------



## Amka

Thank you, girls 



klynneann said:


> Yay!  Beautiful color!  and that is fast!!  I'm so happy I decided to bite the bullet and order it.  And my refund on the other items just came through, so that was good timing lol.



That is great! I hope you will get yours soon!



clydekiwi said:


> Pretty color! I wanted to wait and see what it was before I purchased but just my luck it's sold out. I like that its smaller



There is always next time. I hope you will get something you like  in the future. 



bobamilkttt said:


> Beautiful! Thank you soo much for confirming the PM box. I love the color you received and the size is more practical to wear.
> 
> Do you know where the shipment is being sent from? Is it from the east coast or from France?



It was sent from the east coast, not from France. I live in the east coast, which is why I got it so soon. (Actually surprisingly quick delivery considering that I chose standard ground shipping instead of next day, but it still arrived the next day!)

To those who are curious about how much smaller it is compared to last year's brooch, here is a comparison pic:


----------



## designerloves

Amka said:


> Thank you, girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is great! I hope you will get yours soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always next time. I hope you will get something you like  in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sent from the east coast, not from France. I live in the east coast, which is why I got it so soon. (Actually surprisingly quick delivery considering that I chose standard ground shipping instead of next day, but it still arrived the next day!)
> 
> 
> 
> To those who are curious about how much smaller it is compared to last year's brooch, here is a comparison pic:




[emoji24] so sad I waited on this!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Amka said:


> Thank you, girls
> 
> 
> 
> That is great! I hope you will get yours soon!
> 
> 
> 
> There is always next time. I hope you will get something you like  in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> It was sent from the east coast, not from France. I live in the east coast, which is why I got it so soon. (Actually surprisingly quick delivery considering that I chose standard ground shipping instead of next day, but it still arrived the next day!)
> 
> To those who are curious about how much smaller it is compared to last year's brooch, here is a comparison pic:



Wow!  Great color!!
It is indeed quite a bit smaller [and for the same price which is strange] but will look great as coupling.


----------



## hedgwin99

Amka said:


> Thank you, girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is great! I hope you will get yours soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always next time. I hope you will get something you like  in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sent from the east coast, not from France. I live in the east coast, which is why I got it so soon. (Actually surprisingly quick delivery considering that I chose standard ground shipping instead of next day, but it still arrived the next day!)
> 
> 
> 
> To those who are curious about how much smaller it is compared to last year's brooch, here is a comparison pic:




I would've kept the pink pin too [emoji178][emoji178][emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## klynneann

Amka said:


> Thank you, girls
> 
> 
> 
> That is great! I hope you will get yours soon!
> 
> 
> 
> There is always next time. I hope you will get something you like  in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> It was sent from the east coast, not from France. I live in the east coast, which is why I got it so soon. (Actually surprisingly quick delivery considering that I chose standard ground shipping instead of next day, but it still arrived the next day!)
> 
> To those who are curious about how much smaller it is compared to last year's brooch, here is a comparison pic:



Hm, it's actually quite a bit smaller.  But for the same price...  Still, I think it's the best valued item I've ever purchased from H!


----------



## AudreyHFan

Aw darn! I missed the brooch again!


----------



## na294

Went for a walk to Sevres and took some pics  








For those who were asking before the croc rattan tote is 9600 eur !


----------



## mygoodies

na294 said:


> Went for a walk to Sevres and took some pics
> 
> View attachment 3291252
> View attachment 3291253
> View attachment 3291254
> View attachment 3291255
> View attachment 3291256
> 
> 
> For those who were asking before the croc rattan tote is 9600 eur !




Thank u for all the pretty pics dear  OMG the croc rattan tote is even more than a B[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## MYH

mygoodies said:


> Thank u for all the pretty pics dear  OMG the croc rattan tote is even more than a B[emoji33][emoji33]


Yes, and we all thought it could be had for ~$1495. :lolots:


----------



## bostonbirkin

I'm still coveting a skeleton bag!!!
 It would be so cool if H would offer a skeleton bag made from the scraps of a bag we ordered!!!


----------



## sparklelisab

Amka said:


> Thank you, girls
> 
> 
> 
> That is great! I hope you will get yours soon!
> 
> 
> 
> There is always next time. I hope you will get something you like  in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> It was sent from the east coast, not from France. I live in the east coast, which is why I got it so soon. (Actually surprisingly quick delivery considering that I chose standard ground shipping instead of next day, but it still arrived the next day!)
> 
> To those who are curious about how much smaller it is compared to last year's brooch, here is a comparison pic:



Darling broaches my dear.  I think they would look great together and my grandmother told me to always where broaches in sets of three for luck.  Just my opinion, but to have three different croc pins, especially in different sizes---would look awesome on a shoulder!!


----------



## bostonbirkin

My petit H pin. Gris? I put a quarter in pic to show size.


----------



## klynneann

bostonbirkin said:


> My petit H pin. Gris? I put a quarter in pic to show size.



Wow - the color is beautiful!


----------



## hedgwin99

bostonbirkin said:


> My petit H pin. Gris? I put a quarter in pic to show size.




That is a nice color


----------



## Amka

bostonbirkin said:


> My petit H pin. Gris? I put a quarter in pic to show size.



How pretty! It looks really nice in the small croc scales.


----------



## MYH

bostonbirkin said:


> My petit H pin. Gris? I put a quarter in pic to show size.


Very pretty!


----------



## bostonbirkin

Anyone have any information on the current Petit H Surprise Box? 
Listed as an exotic, for women, $710.00


----------



## boubles 88

Hi!! I like to know where do you lovely ladies get your petit h items.. Is there a shop where you can buy? Thanks..


----------



## Mindi B

^^^For most people on this thread, the petit h purchases are monthly "surprise" offerings at three price points available on Hermes.com US.  If you are in the US, watch the website at the beginning of each month for the new mystery items to appear.  The permanent petit h boutique is located in the Rue de Sevres Hermes store in Paris.


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Hi all 

Does anyone have any idea of what the GM March surprise box for men and women could be? 

It's supposed to be exotic and runs $1900.

I haven't seen anything over the last year for $1900....could this possibly be a bag?


----------



## hedgwin99

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of what the GM March surprise box for men and women could be?
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be exotic and runs $1900.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything over the last year for $1900....could this possibly be a bag?




Nope... My fren said MM is a croc passport holder n GM is some sort of lizard bracelet.. Almost like a cup holder design


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

hedgwin99 said:


> Nope... My fren said MM is a croc passport holder n GM is some sort of lizard bracelet.. Almost like a cup holder design


Oh wow. I sure hope not. I can't imagine it being a lizard bracelet for nearly $2k. if so, then that's completely not worth it. There are non-petit h croc bracelets on the website for $950...

I'd love a passport case though so i ordered a "MM" too. I'm picking up at Madison...does anyone have any experience with returning a petit h that was an in store pickup? Can I have them send it back right when i open it at the store?


----------



## hedgwin99

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Oh wow. I sure hope not. I can't imagine it being a lizard bracelet for nearly $2k. if so, then that's completely not worth it. There are non-petit h croc bracelets on the website for $950...
> 
> I'd love a passport case though so i ordered a "MM" too. I'm picking up at Madison...does anyone have any experience with returning a petit h that was an in store pickup? Can I have them send it back right when i open it at the store?




You cannot do store return. if you don't like the item you have to schedule a return with CS or online thru your account.


----------



## bostonbirkin

hedgwin99 said:


> You cannot do store return. if you don't like the item you have to schedule a return with CS or online thru your account.


You can do a store return, but they won't give you a $ refund, just store credit.


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

bostonbirkin said:


> You can do a store return, but they won't give you a $ refund, just store credit.




Makes sense. I already have a hefty store credit so depending on what's in the GM, I'll probably just send it back via CS.

I'll be sure to post some pics once I get them. If anyone else knows what's in the GM and MM please share!


----------



## ChaneLisette

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Makes sense. I already have a hefty store credit so depending on what's in the GM, I'll probably just send it back via CS.
> 
> I'll be sure to post some pics once I get them. If anyone else knows what's in the GM and MM please share!



CS is the only way to return unless the store sells petit h items.


----------



## hedgwin99

bostonbirkin said:


> You can do a store return, but they won't give you a $ refund, just store credit.




I actually tried that. Store denied the return because they do not carry petite H items. I have to ship back to CS


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

hedgwin99 said:


> I actually tried that. Store denied the return because they do not carry petite H items. I have to ship back to CS


That's awful. Which store did you go to?


----------



## Mindi B

Well, it kind of makes sense.  The boutiques don't sell petit h, so they would have to pay to return the item to the warehouse. . . Thus it's mail returns only, at least in the US.


----------



## Redenkeew

So the MM box is really a lizard bracelet and the the GM box is a crocodile passport holder.  returning them both


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Redenkeew said:


> So the MM box is really a lizard bracelet and the the GM box is a crocodile passport holder.  returning them both




Thanks for sharing. Can you post photos?


----------



## Redenkeew

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Thanks for sharing. Can you post photos?




Here they are.


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Redenkeew said:


> Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296810




Thank you so much!!!

Omg! That croc passport case is to die for! Honestly $1,900 isn't that bad. (well actually it is ridiculous considering it's just a passport case) BUT, the other day at Madison, a Ulysse PM in croc was over $10,000 and the MM was close to $13,000. The passport case isn't THAT much smaller. 

Ugh now I don't know what to do. :/


----------



## pinktailcat

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Omg! That croc passport case is to die for! Honestly $1,900 isn't that bad. (well actually it is ridiculous considering it's just a passport case) BUT, the other day at Madison, a Ulysse PM in croc was over $10,000 and the MM was close to $13,000. The passport case isn't THAT much smaller.
> 
> Ugh now I don't know what to do. :/



In general, when the pattern of croc is well organized in line, the price jumps up. Put it differently, it is difficult to get the well patterned croc skin as it gets larger, and that is why some of croc items are expensive....so I feel like that croc passport is not such a great deal especially for that color unless you love it...


----------



## bobamilkttt

Redenkeew said:


> Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296810



Thank you so much for the photo. 

Do you know if the croc passport holder is really the MM? It was mentioned by someone else here that the MM is the passport holder and the bracelet is the GM. For $710 it does not seem that bad based on Hermes' pricing structure with everything.
EDIT:  Just reread your comment that the bracelet is the MM and the passport is the GM. Please disregard the question above.

I also received my PM box containing the croc brooch today and I received one in Black. Its lovely, and I told myself that if I ended up with one that was a unisex darker color I would gift it to my boyfriend as a part of his bday gift which I will be doing so. I think this month's PM box, the  croc brooch for $135 was suitable for men and women, despite what the Petit H description said. Perhaps they said women only because the brooch is much smaller this time. I will post a photo up soon!


----------



## Redenkeew

bobamilkttt said:


> Thank you so much for the photo.
> 
> Do you know if the croc passport holder is really the MM? It was mentioned by someone else here that the MM is the passport holder and the bracelet is the GM. For $710 it does not seem that bad based on Hermes' pricing structure with everything.
> EDIT:  Just reread your comment that the bracelet is the MM and the passport is the GM. Please disregard the question above.
> 
> I also received my PM box containing the croc brooch today and I received one in Black. Its lovely, and I told myself that if I ended up with one that was a unisex darker color I would gift it to my boyfriend as a part of his bday gift which I will be doing so. I think this month's PM box, the  croc brooch for $135 was suitable for men and women, despite what the Petit H description said. Perhaps they said women only because the brooch is much smaller this time. I will post a photo up soon!



I'm so jealous. I missed out on last year croc brooch so I've been ordering the PM surprise box every month since and ended up with one disappointment after the next. And fast forward to this month, the ONE F*CKING TIME I DECIDED TO WAIT, I miss out on it again. Fate it must (not) be.


----------



## bobamilkttt

March PM $135 box:

My mom received a moss green (can anyone identify the exact name?)

And I received black. We both got the turtle charm.


----------



## klynneann

bobamilkttt said:


> March PM $135 box:
> 
> My mom received a moss green (can anyone identify the exact name?)
> 
> And I received black. We both got the turtle charm.



Colvert or malachite?  It's so hard to tell... Both pins are very pretty!


----------



## bags to die for

I'm guessing its vert titian.


----------



## klynneann

I just got mine. I'm not thrilled with the color but I'm going to keep it - maybe it will grow on me. I'll have to post the pic later tonight, I can't get it to work with my phone.


----------



## mep123

Here is an update of the list of 2016 Petit h items so far...

*2106 Petit h - USA**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]JANUARY (_Same as May 2015 items_)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MM:        leather reversible pendant medium size ($440) &#8211; for women[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]GM:         silk totebag ($580) &#8211; for women[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]JANUARY Mid-Month (_Same as June 2015 items_)[/FONT]
  MM:        set of 3 fabric pouches ($390) - unisex
  GM:         silk scarf with leather hole ($590) &#8211; for women

  FEBRUARY (New items)
  PM:         leather/canvas small document holder ($180) - unisex
  MM:        leather heart shaped charm ($255) &#8211; for women
  GM:         misc items (crocodile key ring, porcelain teacup handle heart necklace, etc.) ($1470) &#8211; unisex

  FEBRUARY Mid-Month, _Exotic skins offering_
  PM:        lizard pen holder ($305) - unisex
  MM:       crocodile pendant necklace ($700) - for women
  GM:        ? ($1550) -  unisex

  MARCH _Exotic Assortment offering_
  PM:        small crocodile brooch ($135) &#8211; for women (as listed by Hermes this month, in July 2015 called unisex)
  MM:       lizard bangle bracelet ($710) &#8211; for women
  GM:       crocodile passport holder ($1900) - unisex


----------



## Prada Prince

Spotted on the French Hermes website, in case any one is interested... 

http://france.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/charm-cheval/petith-charm-cheval-98100.html


----------



## klynneann

klynneann said:


> I just got mine. I'm not thrilled with the color but I'm going to keep it - maybe it will grow on me. I'll have to post the pic later tonight, I can't get it to work with my phone.



Sorry - I ran out of work last night and left half my life here, including my new goodie.  I'll try tonight.


----------



## klynneann

klynneann said:


> Sorry - I ran out of work last night and left half my life here, including my new goodie.  I'll try tonight.



Here's mine.  What color do you think it is?  And also a pic of my H croc brooches.  It's becoming a collection!


----------



## Bostonjetset

klynneann said:


> Here's mine.  What color do you think it is?  And also a pic of my H croc brooches.  It's becoming a collection!



I love it!!!  Perhaps Bleu Atoll?  Or Bleu Mykonos?

I almost forgot that we are twins on the olive green!   

I see you also bought one of the FW15 ones from the main collection.  Very nice!  They are quite a bit more expensive...do you think they are worth the higher price?


----------



## klynneann

Bostonjetset said:


> I love it!!!  Perhaps Bleu Atoll?  Or Bleu Mykonos?
> 
> I almost forgot that we are twins on the olive green!
> 
> I see you also bought one of the FW15 ones from the main collection.  Very nice!  They are quite a bit more expensive...do you think they are worth the higher price?



No, definitely not blue atoll.  There's actually a fair amount of green in it - I'm sorry, the color is not so true in the pic.

Yes - twins!  Hm - I mean, I think you can't beat a croc brooch for $135, you know?  But if you're looking for a more polished look, the main collection ones are very nice.  Heavy and solid - the entire back is PHW (brushed!).  For what it is, I think it's worth it.  I think it's more just a matter of what kind of a look you want.  Mine is in prunoir (though it's so dark in certain light that it looks black).


----------



## Amka

klynneann said:


> Here's mine.  What color do you think it is?  And also a pic of my H croc brooches.  It's becoming a collection!



What a beautiful collection!
The color is so rich and pretty! Perhaps it is malachite green?


----------



## klynneann

Amka said:


> What a beautiful collection!
> The color is so rich and pretty! Perhaps it is malachite green?



Thank you!
Hm, I feel like malachite is a little more muted.  But maybe!  It's so hard to tell.


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> Here's mine.  What color do you think it is?  And also a pic of my H croc brooches.  It's becoming a collection!


I love this collex! Will you wear them all together? I think it's malachite too. I think the croc skin just takes the green color differently than the Togo malachite we typically see.


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> I love this collex! Will you wear them all together? I think it's malachite too. I think the croc skin just takes the green color differently than the Togo malachite we typically see.



Thank you!  I'm not entirely sure that they go, yet there's something I like about them all together. Might depend on what I wear them with. ..


----------



## madisonmamaw

Redenkeew said:


> Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296810



thank you for the picture and intel

i love it, unfortunately not in a position to spend much money these couple of months...


----------



## mep123

klynneann said:


> Thank you!  I'm not entirely sure that they go, yet there's something I like about them all together. Might depend on what I wear them with. ..



Kynneann I really like them as a color-collection and would definitely wear them together.  I think the newest pin/brooch is great.

Think of the mix of green and purple tones as a bit like Dries Van Noten's mix of colors in his Fall 2016-16 collection.  I know quite the opposite of Hermes' restraint but still lovely!

http://nymag.com/thecut/runway/2016/fall/paris/rtw/dries-van-noten/39/


----------



## klynneann

mep123 said:


> Kynneann I really like them as a color-collection and would definitely wear them together.  I think the newest pin/brooch is great.
> 
> Think of the mix of green and purple tones as a bit like Dries Van Noten's mix of colors in his Fall 2016-16 collection.  I know quite the opposite of Hermes' restraint but still lovely!
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/runway/2016/fall/paris/rtw/dries-van-noten/39/



My goodness, the Dries Van Noten's green is just like the brooch, a bright green!  Thank you for sharing, mep123!


----------



## hedgwin99

klynneann said:


> Thank you!  I'm not entirely sure that they go, yet there's something I like about them all together. Might depend on what I wear them with. ..




How about on this Zara jacket??


----------



## klynneann

hedgwin99 said:


> How about on this Zara jacket??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299431



That jacket is gorgeous! You guys are awesome.   Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------



## Mindi B

Zara does Chanel!  It's really cute.  And it wouldn't hurt my soul to stick brooch pins into it, unlike an actual Chanel jacket!


----------



## Masao

Redenkeew said:


> Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296810




Wow, that is really beautiful. I was wondering did you open inside and check how many credit card slots? or just only a passport case, then?


Thanks


----------



## bakeacookie

Mindi B said:


> Zara does Chanel!  It's really cute.  And it wouldn't hurt my soul to stick brooch pins into it, unlike an actual Chanel jacket!




+1. Just bought the jacket and it's super cute! Hoping there will be petit h silk brooches soon.


----------



## Masao

Is there have anyone get the GM at March surprise box???


I was wondering the croc passport case, do they have credit card slots or something you can put in there?


I really like that croc passport case


----------



## Redenkeew

Masao said:


> Is there have anyone get the GM at March surprise box???
> 
> 
> I was wondering the croc passport case, do they have credit card slots or something you can put in there?
> 
> 
> I really like that croc passport case




It's just like a pouch for the passport. There's no cc slots or anything inside.


----------



## Masao

Thank you for your information 

So did you also get another bracelet from GM as well?

What was that made?


----------



## Redenkeew

Masao said:


> Thank you for your information
> 
> 
> 
> So did you also get another bracelet from GM as well?
> 
> 
> 
> What was that made?




Happy to help. The lizard bracelet is the MM box. GM is croc passport case.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

bakeacookie said:


> +1. Just bought the jacket and it's super cute! Hoping there will be petit h silk brooches soon.


Accessoire Flora available online in the uk...

http://uk.hermes.com/woman/accessor...igurable-product-n-flora-accessory-97254.html


----------



## bakeacookie

Mooshooshoo said:


> Accessoire Flora available online in the uk...
> 
> http://uk.hermes.com/woman/accessor...igurable-product-n-flora-accessory-97254.html




Thanks! But they also had the buttons but made with silk when petit H was in California. Though the flora brooches are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Masao

Redenkeew said:


> Happy to help. The lizard bracelet is the MM box. GM is croc passport case.


 
Thanks for your helping 


I was wondering is that croc passport vavaluable for $1900, also I don't know is that one could big enough to put passport and my 1-2 credit card just in case.....


Oh~~~Do you have B bag already???


----------



## mep123

Masao said:


> Thanks for your helping
> 
> 
> I was wondering is that croc passport vavaluable for $1900, also I don't know is that one could big enough to put passport and my 1-2 credit card just in case.....
> 
> 
> If you look at page 240 of this thread you will see a picture of the bracelet and the passport case -- so that you can see approximate size.


----------



## QuelleFromage

hedgwin99 said:


> How about on this Zara jacket??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299431


Edited: thanks for this! just found it...a new place to pin those petit h pieces


----------



## Redenkeew

Mid-March Petit h boxes prices are quite crazy lol. PM at $1475, MM at $4525 and GM $11,500. Anyone feeling generous with a big credit line care to satisfy myself, as well as everyone here's curiosity?


----------



## mygoodies

Redenkeew said:


> Mid-March Petit h boxes prices are quite crazy lol. PM at $1475, MM at $4525 and GM $11,500. Anyone feeling generous with a big credit line care to satisfy myself, as well as everyone here's curiosity?




OH MY GAAAWWWDDDD at that price could the GM be a Birkin or Kelly [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Greengoddess8

klynneann said:


> Here's mine.  What color do you think it is?  And also a pic of my H croc brooches.  It's becoming a collection!


I LOVE your collection of croc brooches klynneann!  I think the new one looks a bit like a bright malachite Do you wear them often?


Bostonjetset said:


> I love it!!!  Perhaps Bleu Atoll?  Or Bleu Mykonos?
> 
> I almost forgot that we are twins on the olive green!
> 
> I see you also bought one of the FW15 ones from the main collection.  Very nice!  They are quite a bit more expensive...do you think they are worth the higher price?


That olive green is awesome. Do you wear yours much?


klynneann said:


> Thank you!  I'm not entirely sure that they go, yet there's something I like about them all together. Might depend on what I wear them with. ..


I do like them together klynneann!  It is a cool croc mosaic


mep123 said:


> Kynneann I really like them as a color-collection and would definitely wear them together.  I think the newest pin/brooch is great.
> 
> Think of the mix of green and purple tones as a bit like Dries Van Noten's mix of colors in his Fall 2016-16 collection.  I know quite the opposite of Hermes' restraint but still lovely!
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/runway/2016/fall/paris/rtw/dries-van-noten/39/


Exactly mep. Very much like Fall DVN. 


hedgwin99 said:


> How about on this Zara jacket??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299431


Great suggestion, hedgwin!


Mindi B said:


> Zara does Chanel!  It's really cute.  And it wouldn't hurt my soul to stick brooch pins into it, unlike an actual Chanel jacket!


Right  No, I could never poke my Chanel jackets either


----------



## Greengoddess8

hedgwin99 said:


> How about on this Zara jacket??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299431


Do you have this?  If so does it fit true to size?


QuelleFromage said:


> Edited: thanks for this! just found it...a new place to pin those petit h pieces


Did you buy it?

Sorry, back on topic!


----------



## mep123

Redenkeew said:


> Mid-March Petit h boxes prices are quite crazy lol. PM at $1475, MM at $4525 and GM $11,500. Anyone feeling generous with a big credit line care to satisfy myself, as well as everyone here's curiosity?



Crazy expensive items on the UK/France websites too...

http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/horse-clock/horse-clock-98092.html


----------



## csshopper

mep123 said:


> Crazy expensive items on the UK/France websites too...
> 
> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/horse-clock/horse-clock-98092.html



At least in the UK you know what you are purchasing before you make the decision, in the US it's a gamble. Since, based on the exchange rate I just checked on line, the two items pictured retail for $12,596. US and $16,056 US it is probably safe to assume they are NOT one of the US choices this month.


----------



## matt-g

Redenkeew said:


> Mid-March Petit h boxes prices are quite crazy lol. PM at $1475, MM at $4525 and GM $11,500. Anyone feeling generous with a big credit line care to satisfy myself, as well as everyone here's curiosity?




Given there's only one of all three of the petit h mystery boxes, and especially at $11k, why not just show what it is so if someone sees it and loves it, they get it?  Instead of the more likely possibility of someone rolling the dice and then being unhappy with either the object, the color, or both?

I can see leaving it to chance when it's a lower-priced item that they do in dozens of random colors/silk patterns, but one-offs.... just show a pic!

(But please someone here - roll the dice!  I'm dying of curiosity!)


----------



## QuelleFromage

Greengoddess8 said:


> Do you have this?  If so does it fit true to size?
> 
> Did you buy it?
> 
> Sorry, back on topic!


They were out of my size


----------



## Bostonjetset

Greengoddess8 said:


> I LOVE your collection of croc brooches klynneann!  I think the new one looks a bit like a bright malachite Do you wear them often?
> 
> That olive green is awesome. Do you wear yours much?
> 
> I do like them together klynneann!  It is a cool croc mosaic
> 
> Exactly mep. Very much like Fall DVN.
> 
> Great suggestion, hedgwin!
> 
> Right  No, I could never poke my Chanel jackets either



Thanks dear!  I don't wear it as much as I should but do on occasion.  It is quite lovely.


----------



## Greengoddess8

QuelleFromage said:


> They were out of my size


So sorry ;(


Bostonjetset said:


> Thanks dear!  I don't wear it as much as I should but do on occasion.  It is quite lovely.



I bet it is


----------



## klynneann

matt-g said:


> Given there's only one of all three of the petit h mystery boxes, and especially at $11k, why not just show what it is so if someone sees it and loves it, they get it?  Instead of the more likely possibility of someone rolling the dice and then being unhappy with either the object, the color, or both?
> 
> I can see leaving it to chance when it's a lower-priced item that they do in dozens of random colors/silk patterns, but one-offs.... just show a pic!
> 
> (But please someone here - roll the dice!  I'm dying of curiosity!)



Yes, I just noticed - there's only one of each!  So interesting...


----------



## klynneann

Greengoddess8 said:


> I LOVE your collection of croc brooches klynneann!  I think the new one looks a bit like a bright malachite Do you wear them often?
> 
> I do like them together klynneann!  It is a cool croc mosaic
> 
> Exactly mep. Very much like Fall DVN.
> 
> Great suggestion, hedgwin!
> 
> Right  No, I could never poke my Chanel jackets either



Thank you, GG!!  I wouldn't say often, but I do occasionally.  Maybe a couple times a month?  I have a jacket I wear a lot though that the olive green one would look great on and I think I'm going to pin it on that so I'll wear it daily.  I will also try them together at some point.


----------



## Greengoddess8

klynneann said:


> Thank you, GG!!  I wouldn't say often, but I do occasionally.  Maybe a couple times a month?  I have a jacket I wear a lot though that the olive green one would look great on and I think I'm going to pin it on that so I'll wear it daily.  I will also try them together at some point.



That is a good idea to just keep the olive one pinned to that jacket. I'd love to see a photo 
of when you wear them all together


----------



## jacquies

Redenkeew said:


> Mid-March Petit h boxes prices are quite crazy lol. PM at $1475, MM at $4525 and GM $11,500. Anyone feeling generous with a big credit line care to satisfy myself, as well as everyone here's curiosity?


So funny. Way to much $to risk the hassle if I didn't like it.


----------



## Blue Rain

Think some of us maybe interested in these Petit H Skeleton Totes. They are brand new with 20% off the price you see here. Best of all, this isn't a guessing game. You know exactly what you're paying for. 

https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes...asse-pm-skeleton-tote-crevette-natural-112015

https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes...pe-skeleton-tote-pm-rose-shocking-navy-112013


----------



## Mindi B

Even at 20% off, I believe those are vastly inflated prices.  I did not pay as much for mine from Rue de Sevres.


----------



## Masao

Today I got my March GM surprise box, it was a brown matte croc passport case.


But I think I might put my iphone in it. Still very useful  I do like it!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Masao said:


> Today I got my March GM surprise box, it was a brown matte croc passport case.
> 
> 
> But I think I might put my iphone in it. Still very useful  I do like it!!!




This was the March GM at $11k?? It's STUNNING but that price though


----------



## kasumi168

mygoodies said:


> This was the March GM at $11k?? It's STUNNING but that price though



It would have been the early March GM offering which was US$1900


----------



## Masao

mygoodies said:


> This was the March GM at $11k?? It's STUNNING but that price though




No, that's my March GM at $1900.


----------



## lipeach21

I'm dying to find out what's the $11k petit h? It says only 1.


----------



## klynneann

lipeach21 said:


> I'm dying to find out what's the $11k petit h? It says only 1.



It's still available.  Let us know lol.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Mindi B said:


> Even at 20% off, I believe those are vastly inflated prices.  I did not pay as much for mine from Rue de Sevres.



i saw the fashionphile but do think its too high a price tag for me, but i have had my eyes on them since i knew of them a couple years ago..

how is your experience with the bag?


----------



## Mindi B

madisonmamaw said:


> i saw the fashionphile but do think its too high a price tag for me, but i have had my eyes on them since i knew of them a couple years ago..
> 
> how is your experience with the bag?



I actually haven't carried it yet!  Mine is the GM size, which is very large, but I reeeeally think the concept is cool, so for me it was sort of a collector's item.  Assessed objectively, it is just a big, open tote, though it will fit on my shoulder.  I think I paid less than $2000 USD, if that helps to evaluate reseller prices.  If this remains on your wishlist, I hope you find one!


----------



## madisonmamaw

Mindi B said:


> I actually haven't carried it yet!  Mine is the GM size, which is very large, but I reeeeally think the concept is cool, so for me it was sort of a collector's item.  Assessed objectively, it is just a big, open tote, though it will fit on my shoulder.  I think I paid less than $2000 USD, if that helps to evaluate reseller prices.  If this remains on your wishlist, I hope you find one!



Dear MB,

Thanks for the intel.. i too love the concept of petitH in general, the love the felt, since i have departed from the open tote a while now and have plume and k doubling for causal times. this probably will remain in my interest list and not make way towards wishlist =)

i am thinking about working on a wishlist but i cant deal with waiting LOL


----------



## mep123

New April Petit h items on the US website = 
PM: $335 - for women
MM: $900 - for women
GM: $2450 - for women


----------



## merriboo

Any idea what it's going to be?


----------



## ilovenicebags

Could the gm be a skeleton bag? Does anyone remember the price at the pop up shop?


----------



## merriboo

Does anyone recall what the petit h silk necklaces costed? I'm thinking that might be the PM (judging by the ref. code)


----------



## Mimmy

merriboo said:


> Does anyone recall what the petit h silk necklaces costed? I'm thinking that might be the PM (judging by the ref. code)




Looking back on this thread, Aug 2015 PM was the silk necklace/bracelet for $180. I am so curious what this month's PM is!


----------



## w1new1ne

Ladies, there is no petit h surprise on france website?


----------



## madisonmamaw

do share intel please =) i had such success with the feb box with the hearts charm!!!
(had a friend receive the package and bring it to me when she was in town for a visit =))


----------



## Hermesmaniac

merriboo said:


> does anyone recall what the petit h silk necklaces costed? I'm thinking that might be the pm (judging by the ref. Code)


 


$280


----------



## L etoile

How does the return policy work if I don't have a Hermes near me? Can I mail it back?


----------



## Mimmy

L etoile said:


> How does the return policy work if I don't have a Hermes near me? Can I mail it back?




Yes, I bought a petit H item off the website and returned it by mail. I followed the directions on the website and printed out a prepaid label. There is a time limit; I believe 14 days. I had no problem getting my payment credited back to my credit card, in a timely manner.


----------



## L etoile

Mimmy said:


> Yes, I bought a petit H item off the website and returned it by mail. I followed the directions on the website and printed out a prepaid label. There is a time limit; I believe 14 days. I had no problem getting my payment credited back to my credit card, in a timely manner.



Did you have to pay for return shipping?


----------



## Mimmy

L etoile said:


> Did you have to pay for return shipping?




No, if you follow the directions on the website; H provides you with a prepaid label that you can print.


----------



## L etoile

Mimmy said:


> Yes, I bought a petit H item off the website and returned it by mail. I followed the directions on the website and printed out a prepaid label. There is a time limit; I believe 14 days. I had no problem getting my payment credited back to my credit card, in a timely manner.





Mimmy said:


> No, if you follow the directions on the website; H provides you with a prepaid label that you can print.



Thanks for the info! I don't know why, but although I'll spend any amount of money on almost anything, I hate paying for return shipping.


----------



## Mimmy

L etoile said:


> Thanks for the info! I don't know why, but although I'll spend any amount of money on almost anything, I hate paying for return shipping.




You're welcome. I know the feeling. The paid shipping made it easy to return the petit H item I didn't love. If I had to pay for return shipping I may have thought about keeping it! [emoji23]


----------



## tpfnyc1

Has any one ordered any petit h boxes this month?


----------



## kasumi168

Google Sleuthing is showing the product code (less colour code) for the small PM box is the Silk Double Knot Necklace for this month's US Petit H box

(item code was listed on the UK H website)


----------



## Mimmy

kasumi168 said:


> Google Sleuthing is showing the product code (less colour code) for the small PM box is the Silk Double Knot Necklace for this month's US Petit H box
> 
> (item code was listed on the UK H website)




Thanks, kasumi! Great sleuthing!


----------



## merriboo

kasumi168 said:


> Google Sleuthing is showing the product code (less colour code) for the small PM box is the Silk Double Knot Necklace for this month's US Petit H box
> 
> (item code was listed on the UK H website)



That was what I assumed, but I asked what the prices of the silk necklaces and bracelets were and people said $180 and $250. Maybe those were for just the single knots?


----------



## Chenah

I am new to purseblog and I really enjoyed reading all the posts about the Petit H items. Lots of helpful information provided.


----------



## calflu

mep123 said:


> New April Petit h items on the US website =
> PM: $335 - for women
> MM: $900 - for women
> GM: $2450 - for women




Wonder what PM box is!!!


----------



## klynneann

I believe this month's boxes are all still available. Guess people have gotten tired of playing this game


----------



## hedgwin99

http://m.uk.hermes.com/petit-h/peti...oduct-petith-sac-a-provisions-soie-99547.html

If you are in UK you can see the petite h offering... Not Ava's selection


----------



## cheapsk8

hedgwin99 said:


> http://m.uk.hermes.com/petit-h/peti...oduct-petith-sac-a-provisions-soie-99547.html
> 
> If you are in UK you can see the petite h offering... Not Ava's selection



Thanks for letting us know!  The shopping bag looks tempting....


----------



## Jojong

cheapsk8 said:


> Thanks for letting us know!  The shopping bag looks tempting....



The heart charm still available in UK petit H that I am still hunting....


----------



## Amka

New mid month exotic Petit h items on the US website:
PM: $390 - for men and women
MM: $465 - for women
GM: $970 - for men and women

Any guess what they may be?


----------



## Millicat

I'd love to see a specific thread, in the Reference section or the Clubhouse section, that solely dealt with the silk Petite H items - e.g. charms (my most interested item) amongst other things.
I don't suppose there would be any chance of it happening ?


----------



## fmfv1

Getting my order of surprise Petit H on Tuesday...SA said should be a leather charm...hoping it is!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

I'm wondering if the purse holders are still being made by Petit H?


----------



## wendyttt

fmfv1 said:


> Getting my order of surprise Petit H on Tuesday...SA said should be a leather charm...hoping it is!!



Hi fmfv1, is it PM or MM you ordered? I'm thinking getting one now. 
Plsss post pics if you get it


----------



## sparklelisab

fmfv1 said:


> Getting my order of surprise Petit H on Tuesday...SA said should be a leather charm...hoping it is!!



Oh my goodness---why did I think someone said it was not a bag charm this month??  Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Amka

fmfv1 said:


> Getting my order of surprise Petit H on Tuesday...SA said should be a leather charm...hoping it is!!



Hi fmfv1, did you order the normal April petit H surprise box or the mid month exotic surprise box? 

Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## fmfv1

wendyttt said:


> Hi fmfv1, is it PM or MM you ordered? I'm thinking getting one now.
> 
> Plsss post pics if you get it







sparklelisab said:


> Oh my goodness---why did I think someone said it was not a bag charm this month??  Can't wait to see!!







Amka said:


> Hi fmfv1, did you order the normal April petit H surprise box or the mid month exotic surprise box?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your reveal!




Hi! Not sure what size I ordered, just know price is $384, before tax. Probably, PM? Not sure if it's the exotic or normal surprise box. Sorry, just delving into Hermes and just messaged my SA from the PS Dept app that I wanted a Petit H. I did read on here that it might be the silk bracelet, but my SA said it Should be a leather charm. I have 30 days to return, in case not what I expected. Will definitely post photo when it arrives [emoji16][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## mep123

April Petit h items on the US website: Available April 1-14
PM: $335 - for women
MM: $900 - for women
GM: $2450 - for women


  April mid-month Exotic on the US website: Available April 15-to end of month
PM: $390 - unisex
MM: $465 - for women
GM: $970 - unisex


These were the prices and descriptions of the Petit h items on the US Website for April.
We haven't seen any items posted yet to confirm what they are.
Please share if you receive(d) any of them


----------



## Mindi B

fmfv1 said:


> Hi! Not sure what size I ordered, just know price is $384, before tax. Probably, PM? Not sure if it's the exotic or normal surprise box. Sorry, just delving into Hermes and just messaged my SA from the PS Dept app that I wanted a Petit H. I did read on here that it might be the silk bracelet, but my SA said it Should be a leather charm. I have 30 days to return, in case not what I expected. Will definitely post photo when it arrives [emoji16][emoji8][emoji8]



Be careful--if memory serves, you have much less time to return petit h purchases: something like 10 days or two weeks.  The rules are different for these items.


----------



## madisonmamaw

it is very interesting to me that after the march boxes none of our tpf'ers have posted intel..
would we say its due to the consensus that the march boxes are quite over-priced even by h standards?


----------



## MYH

madisonmamaw said:


> it is very interesting to me that after the march boxes none of our tpf'ers have posted intel..
> would we say its due to the consensus that the march boxes are quite over-priced even by h standards?


I think we are all tired of playing the buy and return game. I know we make special allowances for H but what other store on earth charges you a high price for a trinket and doesn't even let you choose the color?


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> I think we are all tired of playing the buy and return game. I know we make special allowances for H but what other store on earth charges you a high price for a trinket and doesn't even let you choose the color?



Yup - those boxes didn't sell out, which they almost always have in the past.  I think a lot of us are just done with this.


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> Yup - those boxes didn't sell out, which they almost always have in the past.  I think a lot of us are just done with this.


Yup. I have petit H fatigue. Plus I don't need H bag charms anymore.


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> Yup. I have petit H fatigue. Plus I don't need H bag charms anymore.



Lol. TBH, the only petit H offerings I liked were the croc brooches and the silk bag. It's just way too much hit or miss, emphasis on the miss, for me.


----------



## madisonmamaw

klynneann said:


> Lol. TBH, the only petit H offerings I liked were the croc brooches and the silk bag. It's just way too much hit or miss, emphasis on the miss, for me.



i would agree - while i love the idea and realization of petith
but i dont think they were ever meant to be "surprise boxes" per se

and is it very true that we can only deal with so much disappoints
all the while hunting and waiting for our bags..


----------



## Mindi B

Let's face it, the concept of a "surprise" was only instituted because order fulfillment is made so much easier if the employee need only pick a box at random from the PM, MM, or GM bin.  It had absolutely nothing to do with the pleasure or satisfaction of the customer.  And I say this as someone who bought the first ever "surprise" GM.  But that was it--This thread was actually a huge help to me in recognizing early on that the surprise concept was not for me.


----------



## Amka

mep123 said:


> April Petit h items on the US website: Available April 1-14
> PM: $335 - for women
> MM: $900 - for women
> GM: $2450 - for women
> 
> 
> April mid-month Exotic on the US website: Available April 15-to end of month
> PM: $390 - unisex
> MM: $465 - for women
> GM: $970 - unisex
> 
> 
> These were the prices and descriptions of the Petit h items on the US Website for April.
> We haven't seen any items posted yet to confirm what they are.
> Please share if you receive(d) any of them



Based on jasmineny's postings on Instagram, I think the pm size petit H surprise box (available April 1-14) may be a silk necklace.

Her posting about getting the pm size petit H surprise box:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BD0yMoiuCBP/

Her posting about what was inside:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEMCjaYuCJ1/


----------



## fmfv1

Mindi B said:


> Be careful--if memory serves, you have much less time to return petit h purchases: something like 10 days or two weeks.  The rules are different for these items.


Thank you! Will definitely mail back ASAP if not what I expected.


----------



## kevintheking

Yea I echo the same.. I was taken for a fool way to many times with online petit h. Remember that terry cloth robe ... It's a shame because some items are stunning but more often then not I found myself scratching my head


----------



## Chenah

kevintheking said:


> Yea I echo the same.. I was taken for a fool way to many times with online petit h. Remember that terry cloth robe ... It's a shame because some items are stunning but more often then not I found myself scratching my head


Has anyone purchased the mid-month croc item? So curious what is the MM item?


----------



## MYH

Mindi B said:


> Let's face it, the concept of a "surprise" was only instituted because order fulfillment is made so much easier if the employee need only pick a box at random from the PM, MM, or GM bin.  It had absolutely nothing to do with the pleasure or satisfaction of the customer.  And I say this as someone who bought the first ever "surprise" GM.  But that was it--This thread was actually a huge help to me in recognizing early on that the surprise concept was not for me.


You are so right on target with your comment.  They didn't want to have to go through the trouble of photographing each petit H item and listing them on their website so marketed it as a "surprise!" 

If I remember correctly, the sanrio store also did this with Hello Kitty items 30 years ago and I fell for it then too. Little did I realize when I was 7 yrs old that the surprise bags were just their old inventory they wanted to move.


----------



## sparklelisab

MYH said:


> I think we are all tired of playing the buy and return game. I know we make special allowances for H but what other store on earth charges you a high price for a trinket and doesn't even let you choose the color?



Yes, and it takes so long to be refunded.  I for one have bought my last two petit h charms on ebay and don't mind paying a bit of a premium to get what I want!!

But, I still wait impatiently for SOMEONE to post SOMETHING!!


----------



## madisonmamaw

sparklelisab said:


> Yes, and it takes so long to be refunded.  I for one have bought my last two petit h charms on ebay and don't mind paying a bit of a premium to get what I want!!
> 
> But, I still wait impatiently for SOMEONE to post SOMETHING!!



LOL yes i have been hoping we would know the contents of the - april box? thats what we are on now right?


----------



## jaclynshj

I ordered an April PM box that was going for $335. I'll post pics when I get it. Probably in a week. I'm really curious too!


----------



## fmfv1

Sorry, everyone. Was going to reveal April Petit H, but missed delivery...hopefully, tomorrow


----------



## Mimmy

fmfv1 said:


> Sorry, everyone. Was going to reveal April Petit H, but missed delivery...hopefully, tomorrow




Oh, can't wait to see, fmfv!


----------



## madisonmamaw

thank you both for sharing 
YAY so excited to see


----------



## fmfv1

Received! And it can be confirmed, April Petit H is silk bracelet/necklace ...will be returning


----------



## MrH

My petit h arrived today and ready for summer collection[emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

MrH said:


> My petit h arrived today and ready for summer collection[emoji4]
> View attachment 3334433




I love these!


----------



## klynneann

MrH said:


> My petit h arrived today and ready for summer collection[emoji4]
> View attachment 3334433



These are really nice!  Did you purchase these from the US website?  If so, which size surprise box were they?


----------



## MrH

klynneann said:


> These are really nice!  Did you purchase these from the US website?  If so, which size surprise box were they?




Sorry I didn't purchase from US &#128577; I got it from Europe Wedsite


----------



## klynneann

MrH said:


> Sorry I didn't purchase from US &#128577; I got it from Europe Wedsite



Ah, lucky!  I really like them.


----------



## clydekiwi

MrH said:


> My petit h arrived today and ready for summer collection[emoji4]
> View attachment 3334433




I like these


----------



## Amka

MrH said:


> My petit h arrived today and ready for summer collection[emoji4]
> View attachment 3334433



Lovely!

How I wish Hermes offer petit H badges like these on US site!


----------



## Amka

fmfv1 said:


> Received! And it can be confirmed, April Petit H is silk bracelet/necklace ...will be returning
> View attachment 3334347



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mimmy

fmfv1 said:


> Received! And it can be confirmed, April Petit H is silk bracelet/necklace ...will be returning
> View attachment 3334347




Thank you for posting!


----------



## hermes fans

fmfv1 said:


> Received! And it can be confirmed, April Petit H is silk bracelet/necklace ...will be returning
> View attachment 3334347



Thanks for sharing. Really appreciate that


----------



## Chenah

fmfv1 said:


> Received! And it can be confirmed, April Petit H is silk bracelet/necklace ...will be returning
> View attachment 3334347


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hedgwin99

fmfv1 said:


> Received! And it can be confirmed, April Petit H is silk bracelet/necklace ...will be returning
> View attachment 3334347




Thank you for sharing


----------



## Mindi B

Hermes US would make a financial killing if they offered more petit h options on the website. . . but since H.com/us can't even manage to keep colorway numbers straight or to properly fulfill the standard inventory orders they currently receive, I have little hope they would do any better with petit h.


----------



## madisonmamaw

fmfv1 said:


> Received! And it can be confirmed, April Petit H is silk bracelet/necklace ...will be returning
> View attachment 3334347



honey i am sorry that it didnt work out for you =( please do try to return time within the shortened return period

i am sure there are nice things in store for you =)


----------



## madisonmamaw

MrH said:


> My petit h arrived today and ready for summer collection[emoji4]
> View attachment 3334433



these are the most adorable buttons!!


----------



## jaclynshj

Hi, just received my petit H April PM box. It's a double knot silk necklace.


----------



## madisonmamaw

jaclynshj said:


> Hi, just received my petit H April PM box. It's a double knot silk necklace.



i think its a beautifully made bracelet
the double knot somehow makes it more sophisticated...
than the original single band bracelet version wouldnt you say


----------



## Chenah

jaclynshj said:


> Hi, just received my petit H April PM box. It's a double knot silk necklace.


Thank you for sharing the photo. I think the double knot necklace is quite nice.

Has anyone purchased the mid-month croc petit h item?


----------



## hermes fans

jaclynshj said:


> Hi, just received my petit H April PM box. It's a double knot silk necklace.



Thanks for sharing. It's quite nice indeed, but I dont think it fits for men...


----------



## MYH

hermes fans said:


> Thanks for sharing. It's quite nice indeed, but I dont think it fits for men...


I agree! I tried this necklace on at Sevres Hermes and it was pretty small. I hope it wasn't labeled as appropriate for both men and women on H.com


----------



## cheapsk8

There are more items on the petit H Hermes UK!


----------



## Mininana

I'm loving every single item at the petit H section in europe. Too bad we can't choose in the US!!


----------



## mygoodies

I ordered the heart charm (the top 1) from EU H.com  Luckily I got a different shade of Pink [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Mindi B

^^^And those two colors are so lovely together!


----------



## mygoodies

Mindi B said:


> ^^^And those two colors are so lovely together!




Thank you[emoji179][emoji179] love them both! I'm after the PM size now


----------



## sparklelisab

mygoodies said:


> I ordered the heart charm (the top 1) from EU H.com  Luckily I got a different shade of Pink [emoji179][emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 3342916
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342921
> 
> View attachment 3342922



No lie, my heart just skipped!  LOVE these...I have one but need another of course.  Darling my dear!!


----------



## mygoodies

sparklelisab said:


> No lie, my heart just skipped!  LOVE these...I have one but need another of course.  Darling my dear!!




[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]Thank you dearie! U can't have too many heart charms right! I ordered the first 1 from US and saw them popping up again on France website. Which is even better as I live in Europe. Took some effort to get the 1 from US [emoji38][emoji38]

The Petit H heart charms are still up on France H.com [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Amka

New petit H item for May on US site: 

-------------------
Petit h surprise
This month, surprise mom with a special Mother's Day edition from Petit h, our laboratory of imagination and reconstruction.

PM size

This month's box is best suited for women.
Color : multicolor
Ref. H1003108C92
$180.00


MM size

This month's box is best suited for women.
Color : multicolor
Ref. H1062338C92
$780.00


GM size

This month's box is best suited for women.
Color : multicolor
Ref. H1059238C92
$1,675.00
-------------------

I really wish they would just show what it is....


----------



## bakeacookie

I don't think they realize we're tired of surprises.


----------



## madisonmamaw

http://germany.hermes.com/petit-h/p...rable-product-petith-pochette-soie-99544.html

these silk pouches from the european website are quite nice no?


----------



## clydekiwi

bakeacookie said:


> I don't think they realize we're tired of surprises.




Yes. It's probably the same or similar items as last year


----------



## Anchanel79

clydekiwi said:


> Yes. It's probably the same or similar items as last year



May I ask what is last year items were?


----------



## clydekiwi

Anchanel79 said:


> May I ask what is last year items were?




There is a list in this thread. A lot of silk items


----------



## pinktailcat

clydekiwi said:


> There is a list in this thread. A lot of silk items



Based on the numbers I am GUESSING

$180 one will be silk necklace

$780 one will be silk bag 


If so, a bit tempted by the silk bag....but I don't want to get the color I don't like


----------



## clydekiwi

pinktailcat said:


> Based on the numbers I am GUESSING
> 
> 
> 
> $180 one will be silk necklace
> 
> 
> 
> $790 one will be silk bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, a bit tempted by the silk bag....but I don't want to get the color I don't like




Me too. I would like that silk bag but not the necklace


----------



## hedgwin99

pinktailcat said:


> Based on the numbers I am GUESSING
> 
> $180 one will be silk necklace
> 
> $780 one will be silk bag
> 
> 
> If so, a bit tempted by the silk bag....but I don't want to get the color I don't like




$180 ~ I think should be silk bracelet...Too cheap for necklace!

If $780 is silk bag... I would worry about the durability on the shoulder strap and color transfer...

H.com USA! Can you please just show us the goods! I loath surprises!!! Especially pricy ones!!![emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## bakeacookie

It really must be the stuff they can't sell,that's why they gotta keep it a surprise.


----------



## Jojong

Any chance the PM would be the leather charm ?


----------



## hedgwin99

Jojong said:


> Any chance the PM would be the leather charm ?




No charms should have the description for "suitable for men & women"


----------



## MrH

Summer colour 2016 [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Scarf and Glove

MrH said:


> Summer colour 2016 [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348090


----------



## hedgwin99

MrH said:


> Summer colour 2016 [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348090




How perfect [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MrH

Scarf and Glove said:


>




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

hedgwin99 said:


> How perfect [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## twigz

Super creative *MrH*!!!


----------



## madisonmamaw

i was wondering what could be done with the buttons 
they are so adorable!


----------



## MrH

twigz said:


> Super creative *MrH*!!!




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## Louise15

Buttons with charm are so cute! Adding them to my wish list - now if only I knew when they were offered instead of playing the guessing game...


----------



## Amka

I felt really tired of playing the guessing game as well. Still..... I am dying to know what is inside the May surprise box on the US site.


----------



## hazelarceo

Petit H heart charm - 14 x 9cm is available now in the Hermes europe site for 160. Just ordered mine. They're shipping to Europe only though.[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## mygoodies

hazelarceo said:


> Petit H heart charm - 14 x 9cm is available now in the Hermes europe site for 160. Just ordered mine. They're shipping to Europe only though.[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Saw that too[emoji7] I ordered 1 before, hoping to get a blue but got red and pink instead which is pretty. So I kept it. I'm hoping they would sell the the PM size  
I'm after a PM heart charm now[emoji4]
Pls post yours as soon as u have it


----------



## jaclynshj

mygoodies said:


> Saw that too[emoji7] I ordered 1 before, hoping to get a blue but got red and pink instead which is pretty. So I kept it. I'm hoping they would sell the the PM size
> I'm after a PM heart charm now[emoji4]
> Pls post yours as soon as u have it



I ordered mine from the UK website in early May. It turned out to be pink on one side and blue on the other.


----------



## jaclynshj

jaclynshj said:


> I ordered mine from the UK website in early May. It turned out to be pink on one side and blue on the other.



The pink looks like confetti pink (colour of my Bearn wallet) and the blue, I'm not sure.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

jaclynshj said:


> I ordered mine from the UK website in early May. It turned out to be pink on one side and blue on the other.




I'm dying to have this color!!! I tried to stalk H site but never got a chance to get one. Is it with accessories in leather section?


----------



## jaclynshj

I ordered it from the heart charms under the petit H category. I just checked and it's sold out.


----------



## patQ

PM is sold out now. Anyone knows who is it?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

The website showed them as being GM in the UK, but the dimensions were different when they arrived! Sold out now though...


----------



## Amka

Mid May petit H surprise boxes are on US site now:

PM box: best suited for women.
Color : multicolor
Ref. H1002038C92
$710.00

MM box: best suited for men and women.
Color : multicolor
Ref. H1034618C92
$930.00

GM box: best suited for men and women.
Color : multicolor
Ref. H1016048C92
$11,000.00

I wonder if the GM box may be a skeleton bag?
Do anyone know what is the price for a skeleton bag?


----------



## bakeacookie

Was the skeleton bag considered unisex?

I just hope the huge sailboat isn't ever the GM box! Haha.


----------



## Daisu

Skeleton bags were ~$2000-2400 (depending on size) about 2 years ago &#128578;


----------



## Amka

Daisu said:


> Skeleton bags were ~$2000-2400 (depending on size) about 2 years ago &#128578;



Thank you, Daisu, for the price about the skeleton bags


----------



## Daisu

Amka said:


> Thank you, Daisu, for the price about the skeleton bags




No problem!! [emoji4]


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, 11K is waaay too much for a skeleton.  Now, THIS time the GM could be one of those wicker-with-exotic-trim bags.

ETA: But for men and women?  Maybe not.  Never mind.


----------



## ilovenicebags

These are the exotic offerings this month. Any chance it could be those croc card holders??


----------



## Amka

I would get it if it is the card holder!!!!
However, the reference number seems to be different...

The ref number of the mid May MM box is H1034618C92 ($930),
while the croc card holder (in hippo pattern) on the uk site was H 1033848 02 (£510, which is around $735)
Not sure what the ref number for the crocodile pattern or the paysage pattern were...
If anyone knows the ref number or saved a screen shot pic back then, please share.

Attached a screen shot pic of the card holder listed on the UK site last year.


----------



## sleepykitten

Amka said:


> I would get it if it is the card holder!!!!
> However, the reference number seems to be different...
> 
> The ref number of the mid May MM box is H1034618C92 ($930),
> while the croc card holder (in hippo pattern) on the uk site was H 1033848 02 (£510, which is around $735)
> Not sure what the ref number for the crocodile pattern or the paysage pattern were...
> If anyone knows the ref number or saved a screen shot pic back then, please share.
> 
> Attached a screen shot pic of the card holder listed on the UK site last year.



This is adorable! Would love to have one too


----------



## chubbyshopper

ashopaholicgirl said:


> I'm dying to have this color!!! I tried to stalk H site but never got a chance to get one. Is it with accessories in leather section?


Looks like they have new stock in. Just ordered the heart charm. Hope I get one with pink on one side&#9786;


----------



## madisonmamaw

So intrigued about may croc box 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ilovenicebags

I ordered the May gm croc box. It was those croc cuffs again. I am returning.


----------



## madisonmamaw

ilovenicebags said:


> I ordered the May gm croc box. It was those croc cuffs again. I am returning.


Oh no I hear you
I didn't know what to do with those either 
Definitely run to return 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mimmy

ilovenicebags said:


> I ordered the May gm croc box. It was those croc cuffs again. I am returning.




Thank you for posting. I am still always curious about the petit H surprises, but don't want to go through the hassle of returning an item I don't like. I have already returned one item. 

As others have said, I wish they would show us the item. I would be happy if it was just the color that was the surprise.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Arrived super fast from Paris. How cute is the Ribbon! 
Was a little bummed that it wasn't one with the pink side but I still love it. 
I'm still much a newbie when it comes to colours so don't really know the exact names.


----------



## hazelarceo

I finally got mine. Didn't love the colors very much though. I was hoping to receive a pink confetti but I wasn't sure how to specify my color choice - I ordered from the French site. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## periogirl28

hazelarceo said:


> I finally got mine. Didn't love the colors very much though. I was hoping to receive a pink confetti but I wasn't sure how to specify my color choice - I ordered from the French site. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366853




Alas I don't think you can choose. It's luck!


----------



## hazelarceo

periogirl28 said:


> Alas I don't think you can choose. It's luck!




When i translated the text from French to English, it says something like it comes in three colors, you can choose which one you like and the color of the other side will be a surprise. I'll try putting a note next time and see if it works. I was in a hurry to place my order worried that it might be gone soon! [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## periogirl28

hazelarceo said:


> When i translated the text from French to English, it says something like it comes in three colors, you can choose which one you like and the color of the other side will be a surprise. I'll try putting a note next time and see if it works. I was in a hurry to place my order worried that it might be gone soon! [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Oh that's interesting! I will check the text with DH. I got a red one too. [emoji16]


----------



## bags to die for

Here's mine.


----------



## Davidw

Do next months offerings usually realease on the webpage on the first or second of the month?  I'm hoping to order as soon as they show on the site.


----------



## hedgwin99

D


Davidw said:


> Do next months offerings usually realease on the webpage on the first or second of the month?  I'm hoping to order as soon as they show on the site.



dont worry.. If you r ordering from USA site.. It's not going to be sold out


----------



## Davidw

hedgwin99 said:


> D
> 
> 
> dont worry.. If you r ordering from USA site.. It's not going to be sold out


I'm going on a trip soon so I just wanted to be here when it arrives.  Do they usually show on the site soon after the month changes?


----------



## Amka

June Petit h surprise box available on US site now

PM box is best suited for men.
Color : multicolor
Ref. H1019118C92
$245.00

MM box is best suited for men.
Color : multicolor
Ref. H1060178C92
$360.00

GM box is best suited for men.
Color : multicolor
Ref. H1039478C92
$1,900.00


----------



## bakeacookie

Ooh men's stuff for Father's Day. I wonder if it'll be good


----------



## ilovenicebags

This looks exciting. Wonder what it could be?? Hope no more pen cases


----------



## Amka

ilovenicebags said:


> This looks exciting. Wonder what it could be?? Hope no more pen cases



Since you mentioned it, I went and checked the item number of the July 2015 petit H surprise box MM size, which was a pen case, the item number (H1019118C92) is exactly the same as the PM box this month!! However, last time, it was listed as suitable for both women and men.

Hmmmm.... So maybe it is the pen case in the PM box?


----------



## ilovenicebags

Amka said:


> Since you mentioned it, I went and checked the item number of the July 2015 petit H surprise box MM size, which was a pen case, the item number (H1019118C92) is exactly the same as the PM box this month!! However, last time, it was listed as suitable for both women and men.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... So maybe it is the pen case in the PM box?




In that's case yes most likely! I wonder what the MM could be?


----------



## Davidw

I purchased both a PM and a MM earlier today, I'll be sure to post pictures when they arrive. I had them delivered to my local boutique, but I've only used that service for special orders which take a few months.  What is the usual time it takes for Petit h items to arrive at midwest boutiques?


----------



## ilovenicebags

Davidw said:


> I purchased both a PM and a MM earlier today, I'll be sure to post pictures when they arrive. I had them delivered to my local boutique, but I've only used that service for special orders which take a few months.  What is the usual time it takes for Petit h items to arrive at midwest boutiques?




Should be there within a week. They usually ship next business day via ground shipping.


----------



## Amka

It is confirmed that the pm box for June from the US site is the pen case... (Mine didn't even come packed with the usual petit h ribbon, nor the critter charms. Another disappointment that needs to be sent back ASAP...)  

By the way, I was wondering if anyone bought the mid May exotic MM box offer ($930 unisex)? I am really curious what it was....


----------



## A W

Anyone know what the GM one is?


----------



## larkbunting

Any word on the June 2016 MM?


----------



## Davidw

larkbunting said:


> Any word on the June 2016 MM?



I should be picking mine up Monday or Tuesday.  Still waiting for a conformation email. 
Not very excited for my PM unless it's a color i can match, but I'm hoping that the MM is something we haven't seen before.  I really would only be truly unhappy if it's silk pouches.  It seems they're recycling a lot of men's options from Europe and past months that Hermés had a lot of returns with.


----------



## larkbunting

Davidw said:


> I should be picking mine up Monday or Tuesday.  Still waiting for a conformation email.
> Not very excited for my PM unless it's a color i can match, but I'm hoping that the MM is something we haven't seen before.  I really would only be truly unhappy if it's silk pouches.  It seems they're recycling a lot of men's options from Europe and past months that Hermés had a lot of returns with.



Don't forget us...I'm very curious about the MM.


----------



## Davidw

larkbunting said:


> Don't forget us...I'm very curious about the MM.



I called today to check if they had arrived before they sent an email, and the SA on the line said it hadn't so I wrote off visiting the boutique. Yet an hour later I received the confirmation that both we're ready for pick up.  I feel as if he/she hadn't even checked today's deliveries and just wanted to end the conversation.  Somewhat aggravating because I had time today, but i will be in the area tomorrow as well.  I will share as soon as I open the box.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Davidw said:


> I called today to check if they had arrived before they sent an email, and the SA on the line said it hadn't so I wrote off visiting the boutique. Yet an hour later I received the confirmation that both we're ready for pick up.  I feel as if he/she hadn't even checked today's deliveries and just wanted to end the conversation.  Somewhat aggravating because I had time today, but i will be in the area tomorrow as well.  I will share as soon as I open the box.


Isn't it annoying when they don't bother to be helpful...

But I am still excited for you!

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Davidw

Here are the PM and MM petit h, June pieces I picked up today.  The PM was of course the pencil sleeve which I will definitely be sending back.  I believe the MM is a laptop sleeve.  When the SA brought it out it came in a very large box, and I got excited initially but I'm not sure if I will be keeping the MM either.  It does fit my MacBook Pro and air fairly well.  I'm actually not positive if that is it's proper use, but I can't seem to think of anything else.  I wish I would have opened it in the boutique to ask the SA.  It did come with a dust bag, but it is not completely composed of leather and has a canvas material on the other side similar to polochon bags.  For 360 or so dollars I think its a good size and appropriate in design for men, just not in color.   I believe it's cut from a flawed piece of Blue Aztec Togo which is a bit loud even for my taste.  The canvas side is much more subdued in a shade of navy.   I know someone who has also ordered an MM and I'm looking forward to seeing what color his comes in.  Other then that, I'm most excited about the two goat ribbon charms that were included which is appropriate since I live so close to Chicago.  Let me know what you think!


----------



## bakeacookie

Wow. A laptop sleeve is pretty cool.


----------



## Mimmy

Davidw said:


> Here are the PM and MM petit h, June pieces I picked up today.  The PM was of course the pencil sleeve which I will definitely be sending back.  I believe the MM is a laptop sleeve.  When the SA brought it out it came in a very large box, and I got excited initially but I'm not sure if I will be keeping the MM either.  It does fit my MacBook Pro and air fairly well.  I'm actually not positive if that is it's proper use, but I can't seem to think of anything else.  I wish I would have opened it in the boutique to ask the SA.  It did come with a dust bag, but it is not completely composed of leather and has a canvas material on the other side similar to polochon bags.  For 360 or so dollars I think its a good size and appropriate in design for men, just not in color.   I believe it's cut from a flawed piece of Blue Aztec Togo which is a bit loud even for my taste.  The canvas side is much more subdued in a shade of navy.   I know someone who has also ordered an MM and I'm looking forward to seeing what color his comes in.  Other then that, I'm most excited about the two goat ribbon charms that were included which is appropriate since I live so close to Chicago.  Let me know what you think!




Thanks for posting these, Davidw! I think the laptop sleeve is great. Since it is a large piece though, I think it's important for you to like the color.


----------



## Davidw

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for posting these, Davidw! I think the laptop sleeve is great. Since it is a large piece though, I think it's important for you to like the color.




I agree.  I could tolerate it if it was a luggage tag or bag charm but it is pretty large and not worth keeping if it doesn't match what I already have.


----------



## larkbunting

Davidw said:


> Here are the PM and MM petit h...
> I'm most excited about the two goat ribbon charms that were included which is appropriate since I live so close to Chicago.  Let me know what you think!



David, what are the dimensions of the sleeve.  I have the smaller Macbook 12"...do you think it would be swimming in it?  The Macbook measures 11"x8".  

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## doves75

Davidw said:


> Here are the PM and MM petit h, June pieces I picked up today.  The PM was of course the pencil sleeve which I will definitely be sending back.  I believe the MM is a laptop sleeve.  When the SA brought it out it came in a very large box, and I got excited initially but I'm not sure if I will be keeping the MM either.  It does fit my MacBook Pro and air fairly well.  I'm actually not positive if that is it's proper use, but I can't seem to think of anything else.  I wish I would have opened it in the boutique to ask the SA.  It did come with a dust bag, but it is not completely composed of leather and has a canvas material on the other side similar to polochon bags.  For 360 or so dollars I think its a good size and appropriate in design for men, just not in color.   I believe it's cut from a flawed piece of Blue Aztec Togo which is a bit loud even for my taste.  The canvas side is much more subdued in a shade of navy.   I know someone who has also ordered an MM and I'm looking forward to seeing what color his comes in.  Other then that, I'm most excited about the two goat ribbon charms that were included which is appropriate since I live so close to Chicago.  Let me know what you think!




Thanks for sharing Davidw. I think it looks like Bleu Saint Cyr. May I see the other side?


----------



## SaryC

There are new Petit H charms up for grabs on the UK website!
The fawn, tortoise and monkey charms are all pretty adorable.


----------



## hazelarceo

SaryC said:


> There are new Petit H charms up for grabs on the UK website!
> The fawn, tortoise and monkey charms are all pretty adorable.




I was just looking at them and thought of sharing here. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] did u purchase any?


----------



## Davidw

doves75 said:


> Thanks for sharing Davidw. I think it looks like Bleu Saint Cyr. May I see the other side?







larkbunting said:


> David, what are the dimensions of the sleeve.  I have the smaller Macbook 12"...do you think it would be swimming in it?  The Macbook measures 11"x8".
> 
> Thank you for sharing!









Now that I look closer I agree it is closer to Blue Saint Cyr.  It's a little less vibrant than blue Aztec but still not quite for me.  The cotton back is much more subdued like it shows in the photo.  I did measure it and it is 13.5" by 9.5".  I would be more concerned with the thickness of the laptop.  My older MacBook Pro, is much thicker then the my newer model and would only fit if I stretched the leather which I wouldn't advise.   I'm not sure if it would be very loose.   My measurements included the stitching, so that does take a few millimeters off.  It is pretty tight between the two layers.  If you don't mind returning, you could purchase one and test it.


----------



## Amka

SaryC said:


> There are new Petit H charms up for grabs on the UK website!
> The fawn, tortoise and monkey charms are all pretty adorable.



The Fawn 
How I wish they offer those charms in the US site!

And the cutout calfskin and silk pouch looks quite nice too!!
http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...duct-petith-pochette-veau-et-soie-107077.html



Davidw said:


> Now that I look closer I agree it is closer to Blue Saint Cyr.  It's a little less vibrant than blue Aztec but still not quite for me.  The cotton back is much more subdued like it shows in the photo.  I did measure it and it is 13.5" by 9.5".  I would be more concerned with the thickness of the laptop.  My older MacBook Pro, is much thicker then the my newer model and would only fit if I stretched the leather which I wouldn't advise.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## larkbunting

Davidw said:


> Now that I look closer I agree it is closer to Blue Saint Cyr.  It's a little less vibrant than blue Aztec but still not quite for me.  The cotton back is much more subdued like it shows in the photo.  I did measure it and it is 13.5" by 9.5".  I would be more concerned with the thickness of the laptop.  My older MacBook Pro, is much thicker then the my newer model and would only fit if I stretched the leather which I wouldn't advise.   I'm not sure if it would be very loose.   My measurements included the stitching, so that does take a few millimeters off.  It is pretty tight between the two layers.  If you don't mind returning, you could purchase one and test it.



I might do that...the MacBook is very thin, thinner than the MBAir.  Thanks again


----------



## mygoodies

SaryC said:


> There are new Petit H charms up for grabs on the UK website!
> The fawn, tortoise and monkey charms are all pretty adorable.




THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I just ordered the Fawn[emoji317][emoji317] I'm praying hard it will come in Blue. I desperately need a blue charm for my Ms Bleu Nuit!!!


----------



## SaryC

You're very welcome  Hopefully you get the shade that you want! 



mygoodies said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I just ordered the Fawn[emoji317][emoji317] I'm praying hard it will come in Blue. I desperately need a blue charm for my Ms Bleu Nuit!!!



The fawn is definitely my favourite! Have to agree on the pouch, very different from other pouches I have seen~  



Amka said:


> The Fawn
> How I wish they offer those charms in the US site!
> 
> And the cutout calfskin and silk pouch looks quite nice too!!
> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...duct-petith-pochette-veau-et-soie-107077.html
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



I got one of each, belated birthday gifts for my DM  



hazelarceo said:


> I was just looking at them and thought of sharing here. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] did u purchase any?


----------



## larkbunting

mygoodies said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I just ordered the Fawn[emoji317][emoji317] I'm praying hard it will come in Blue. I desperately need a blue charm for my Ms Bleu Nuit!!!



Desperate to get a bear charm in any color.  Any ideas?


----------



## larkbunting

Davidw said:


> Now that I look closer I agree it is closer to Blue Saint Cyr....If you don't mind returning, you could purchase one and test it.



If you order one and return it, does the ribbon charm have to go back also?


----------



## ilovenicebags

larkbunting said:


> If you order one and return it, does the ribbon charm have to go back also?




No. I have returned several items and I have never had to return the ribbon and ribbon charm. It's considered packaging.


----------



## Mr. Carre

The current "secret" options on the USA Petit H are:
a pen holder
a felt and leather pouch
a croc passport holder


----------



## Davidw

Mr. Carre said:


> The current "secret" options on the USA Petit H are:
> a pen holder
> a felt and leather pouch
> a croc passport holder




Have you seen a photo of the GM option yet?  I'm wondering what croc they're using this month?


----------



## Mimmy

I wish that the items available on the France and UK websites, were offered on the US website!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Mimmy said:


> I wish that the items available on the France and UK websites, were offered on the US website!


 
Exactly what I said in the shopping sub-section. I wonder why not?


----------



## larkbunting

Mimmy said:


> I wish that the items available on the France and UK websites, were offered on the US website!



I feel the same!  I would love to have the charms and the pouches.


----------



## thyme

fawn charm on my HAC! no idea which red it is ..and probably blue glacier on the other side..


----------



## LadyCupid

chincac said:


> fawn charm on my HAC! no idea which red it is ..and probably blue glacier on the other side..
> 
> View attachment 3379087



Beautiful H ensemble. Love your dress!


----------



## thyme

yodaling1 said:


> Beautiful H ensemble. Love your dress!



thank you! it's my favourite dress


----------



## purplepoodles

chincac said:


> fawn charm on my HAC! no idea which red it is ..and probably blue glacier on the other side..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379087




Great outfit chinac loving everything and your styling


----------



## thyme

purplepoodles said:


> Great outfit chinac loving everything and your styling



thank you *purplepoodles*


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> fawn charm on my HAC! no idea which red it is ..and probably blue glacier on the other side..
> 
> View attachment 3379087



Just perfect! Hope u are enjoying summer!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Just perfect! Hope u are enjoying summer!



thank you *periogirl28.*.and you too


----------



## mochipuppy

June GM is a croc passport holder. Also ordered the MM and PM and it's the same as what others have.


----------



## larkbunting

mochipuppy said:


> June GM is a croc passport holder. Also ordered the MM and PM and it's the same as what others have.



Great color!  Whats with the uneven edges on the top?  Is it just an illusion from the pic?  Also, what color did you get on the MM?  Thank you


----------



## mochipuppy

It's meant to have uneven edges, cut along the lines of the scales. Really cool looking.

MM was in violet I think.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Just got this one from h.com. I basicly specify no orange and they sent me this color with similar blue another side. What do you guys think? Keep or return. Was expected different color on other side though. [emoji17]


----------



## bagidiotic

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Just got this one from h.com. I basicly specify no orange and they sent me this color with similar blue another side. What do you guys think? Keep or return. Was expected different color on other side though. [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3381076


Nice bambi


----------



## MYH

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Just got this one from h.com. I basicly specify no orange and they sent me this color with similar blue another side. What do you guys think? Keep or return. Was expected different color on other side though. [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3381076



I think it's cute.  Keep!


----------



## clydekiwi

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Just got this one from h.com. I basicly specify no orange and they sent me this color with similar blue another side. What do you guys think? Keep or return. Was expected different color on other side though. [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3381076



Keep


----------



## ilovemypet

Mine also no pink or orange color i wish for ..... but I 'm fine with red/blue.


----------



## Kakadu

Mine arrived yesterday.It's a very dark green (maybe vert anglais) on one side,but I was really lucky,as the second color is rose Jaipur.


----------



## purplepoodles

Kakadu said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.It's a very dark green (maybe vert anglais) on one side,but I was really lucky,as the second color is rose Jaipur.



So beautiful! You really struck gold with this order. Would love one too


----------



## Mooshooshoo

A teal blue (? Mallard) and red for me...


----------



## clydekiwi

Kakadu said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.It's a very dark green (maybe vert anglais) on one side,but I was really lucky,as the second color is rose Jaipur.



Are these on the US site


----------



## Mooshooshoo

clydekiwi said:


> Are these on the US site


No just the UK.
I think we would be happy to swap our petitH selection for the US bag selection though...


----------



## Davidw

This is the second petit h MM the I ordered.  In the past, they canceled a 2nd petit order in the same consecutive month but there was no trouble with this one.  I like this color much more than the previous but I'm never good at identifying them.  Any ideas?


----------



## purplepoodles

Mooshooshoo said:


> View attachment 3383268
> View attachment 3383269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A teal blue (? Mallard) and red for me...



Loving this colour combo too


----------



## doves75

Davidw said:


> This is the second petit h MM the I ordered.  In the past, they canceled a 2nd petit order in the same consecutive month but there was no trouble with this one.  I like this color much more than the previous but I'm never good at identifying them.  Any ideas?



This one looks like Etain )


----------



## Amka

Mid June petit H items are available on the US site

PM box: ($500) - unisex. Ref. H1019268C92
MM box: ($500) - unisex. Ref. H1033778C92
GM box: ($3675) - unisex . Ref. H1021008C92

It is interesting that the pm box and the mm box are priced the same.


----------



## luxurytracer

Where do you see the MM size box? I checked the US site and only saw PM and GM.


----------



## Amka

luxurytracer said:


> Where do you see the MM size box? I checked the US site and only saw PM and GM.



In that case, I think maybe the MM box is sold out already?!
It was there early this morning


----------



## luxurytracer

Amka said:


> In that case, I think maybe the MM box is sold out already?!
> It was there early this morning


Oh No


----------



## roy40

doves75 said:


> This one looks like Etain )



Possibly Ebene. I'm not an expert on Hermes Browns but I'll say with 100% certainly that it's definitely not Etain. It's gorgeous!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Been naughty and broke my ban. Couldn't resist the new charms on the UK website.






So pleased. Its rose jaipur and orange poppy I think?


----------



## calflu

chubbyshopper said:


> Been naughty and broke my ban. Couldn't resist the new charms on the UK website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pleased. Its rose jaipur and orange poppy I think?



So cute!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

So cute!!


----------



## chubbyshopper

My Dh didn't know they where two different colours..lol
Looks better when it's on the bag[emoji4]


----------



## bbqbt

i have got the june mid-month MM, which is a crocodile pouch. It fits a mini ipad.


----------



## larkbunting

bbqbt said:


> View attachment 3390161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have got the june mid-month MM, which is a crocodile pouch. It fits a mini ipad.


Wow!  Fantastic!


----------



## larkbunting

chubbyshopper said:


> Been naughty and broke my ban. Couldn't resist the new charms on the UK website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pleased. Its rose jaipur and orange poppy I think?


I absolutely LOVE the squirrel ribbon charm!


----------



## Amka

bbqbt said:


> View attachment 3390161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have got the june mid-month MM, which is a crocodile pouch. It fits a mini ipad.



I wish I had ordered the MM surprise box. It looks so nice!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## purplepoodles

chubbyshopper said:


> Been naughty and broke my ban. Couldn't resist the new charms on the UK website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pleased. Its rose jaipur and orange poppy I think?



Great pair chubbyshopper! 
Guessing the bottom turtle is RJ?


----------



## arlv8500

I can finally contribute to this thread! I bought this cute little card holder from the Sevres store in Paris. Sometimes the ribbon tag is cuter than the petit h item.

I think the elephant is mimosa?


----------



## arlv8500

I love the squirrel! He hee



chubbyshopper said:


> Been naughty and broke my ban. Couldn't resist the new charms on the UK website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pleased. Its rose jaipur and orange poppy I think?


----------



## mygoodies

My Bambi arrived. Was hoping for a bright Blue but happy with this baby[emoji126]
I have no clue what Blue that could be though. Think the Pink/coral is Rose Jaipur?!


----------



## larkbunting

arlv8500 said:


> I can finally contribute to this thread! I bought this cute little card holder from the Sevres store in Paris. Sometimes the ribbon tag is cuter than the petit h item.
> 
> I think the elephant is mimosa?


I'd do about anything to get a bear charm!


----------



## sparklelisab

Mooshooshoo said:


> View attachment 3383268
> View attachment 3383269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A teal blue (? Mallard) and red for me...



Love the B


ilovemypet said:


> View attachment 3382949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine also no pink or orange color i wish for ..... but I 'm fine with red/blue.





Mooshooshoo said:


> View attachment 3383268
> View attachment 3383269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A teal blue (? Mallard) and red for me...


Love the Bambies my dear friends!!  Precious.


----------



## sparklelisab

mygoodies said:


> My Bambi arrived. Was hoping for a bright Blue but happy with this baby[emoji126]
> I have no clue what Blue that could be though. Think the Pink/coral is Rose Jaipur?!
> 
> View attachment 3391532
> 
> View attachment 3391533
> 
> View attachment 3391534
> 
> View attachment 3391535


Wow, it is a HERD of darling Deers!!  Love them all!!


----------



## sparklelisab

Ladies, 
When I went to H the other day, every single SA including my sweet TPF friend HATED my new Petit H charm!!  I took no offense as I am a rat lover.  I have had many loyal and smart rat pets so this charm is special to me.


----------



## arlv8500

larkbunting said:


> I'd do about anything to get a bear charm!



I know right?! The SA knew I was debating between the elephant or bear cardholder, when I saw the bear outside of the box, I gasped and thanked her continuously. Hee hee


----------



## kevintheking

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> When I went to H the other day, every single SA including my sweet TPF friend HATED my new Petit H charm!!  I took no offense as I am a rat lover.  I have had many loyal and smart rat pets so this charm is special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392332



Where did you get the rat charm? I love this so much? Was it a USA online offering I missed out on?


----------



## Amka

July petit H surprise boxes are available on USA site: 

PM: ($620) - unisex. Ref. H1033478C92
MM: ($670) - women. Ref. H1085018C92
GM: ($2075) - women. Ref. H1040018C92


----------



## ilovenicebags

Does anyone have any ideas on what they could be? I haven't seen those prices lately so I am not sure what to guess here.


----------



## MYH

Amka said:


> July petit H surprise boxes are available on USA site:
> 
> PM: ($620) - unisex. Ref. H1033478C92
> MM: ($670) - women. Ref. H1085018C92
> GM: ($2075) - women. Ref. H1040018C92





ilovenicebags said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on what they could be? I haven't seen those prices lately so I am not sure what to guess here.



Ooh this months seem tough to guess. Very interesting the PM and MM size are so close in price.


----------



## hedgwin99

MYH said:


> Ooh this months seem tough to guess. Very interesting the PM and MM size are so close in price.



Too much $$ to get a surprise in the mail that you don't like n have to go thru the hassle of returning


----------



## essiedub

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> When I went to H the other day, every single SA including my sweet TPF friend HATED my new Petit H charm!!  I took no offense as I am a rat lover.  I have had many loyal and smart rat pets so this charm is special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392332



Waves *sparkles*!  hmmm yah, no rats for me either.  But your bag is scrumptious!

P.s.  Really miss your postings in the scarf of the day thread...come back!


----------



## Amka

ilovenicebags said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on what they could be? I haven't seen those prices lately so I am not sure what to guess here.





MYH said:


> Ooh this months seem tough to guess. Very interesting the PM and MM size are so close in price.



I have no idea what the PM size could be because it is for men and women both.... I would guess the MM offer might be something like a necklace, a bracelet, or a scarf/tie since it states that it is suitable for women.

They have been offering surprise boxes that are priced very close to each other recently. The PM and MM surprise box for mid June exotic offers were priced exactly the same ($500) as well. From a previous reveal and Instagram photo, one was a croc pinwheel, and the other one was a croc sleeve that holds an iPad mini. Quite interesting offers, but I really wish they would just show us what it is before we purchase it. It is too much of a hassle to return and get a refund if it is not something I like...


----------



## ilovenicebags

I found a kelly dog on the website so I ordered a pm box just for fun. Will be here tomorrow. Let's see what it is!


----------



## Redenkeew

ilovenicebags said:


> I found a kelly dog on the website so I ordered a pm box just for fun. Will be here tomorrow. Let's see what it is!



Yay can't wait!


----------



## hedgwin99

ilovenicebags said:


> I found a kelly dog on the website so I ordered a pm box just for fun. Will be here tomorrow. Let's see what it is!



Wow! Hope it's a nice surprise [emoji106]


----------



## ilovenicebags

PM box


----------



## ilovenicebags

It's the card case! I love the colors I got


----------



## hedgwin99

ilovenicebags said:


> It's the card case! I love the colors I got



It's actually usable! And in s nice color!
Congrats [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## nhoness

Oh interesting! I was just looking at this... perhaps I shall purchase one as well  I really want a charm but it looks like these surprises may not be it!

I wonder what the MM could be then. If anyone else gets one, please share


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ilovenicebags said:


> PM box
> View attachment 3401758
> 
> View attachment 3401759


Beautiful case !


----------



## Darma

ilovenicebags said:


> It's the card case! I love the colors I got



Thanks for sharing!  Now I wonder what is in the MM box.


----------



## Darma

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> When I went to H the other day, every single SA including my sweet TPF friend HATED my new Petit H charm!!  I took no offense as I am a rat lover.  I have had many loyal and smart rat pets so this charm is special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392332



sparklelisab, I adore your rat charm.  I think it's very cute, especially in black.  I may not like a pink rat, but in black, it looks great!


----------



## Redenkeew

ilovenicebags said:


> PM box
> View attachment 3401758
> 
> View attachment 3401759



Gorgeous! $620 is quite expensive for a card case but I just bite the bullet and got one as well. I hope I got nice colors. Thanks for the reveal


----------



## ilovenicebags

Redenkeew said:


> Gorgeous! $620 is quite expensive for a card case but I just bite the bullet and got one as well. I hope I got nice colors. Thanks for the reveal



I know. I initially felt the same way but green is my favorite color so I decided to keep it. It actually fits three cards pretty nicely and you can fold up currency and stick it in the rear most pocket. It's a very unique piece. Now I hope we will get the croc card cases!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Darma said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Now I wonder what is in the MM box.



I think it's jewelry. The pm said for men and women which is why I figured I would get that one. Usually when it says it suits women it's a jewelry type item.


----------



## ilovenicebags

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful case !



Thanks!


----------



## ilovenicebags

hedgwin99 said:


> It's actually usable! And in s nice color!
> Congrats [emoji122][emoji122]



Thanks!


----------



## Redenkeew

ilovenicebags said:


> I know. I initially felt the same way but green is my favorite color so I decided to keep it. It actually fits three cards pretty nicely and you can fold up currency and stick it in the rear most pocket. It's a very unique piece. Now I hope we will get the croc card cases!



Yesss to croc. Mid July maybe hehe. 

I love yours btw. The color combination is out of this world beautiful. If I got yours I'd be jumping up and down happy.


----------



## sparklelisab

kevintheking said:


> Where did you get the rat charm? I love this so much? Was it a USA online offering I missed out on?


I bought it on the bay!!  I never saw one in the US.


----------



## sparklelisab

essiedub said:


> Waves *sparkles*!  hmmm yah, no rats for me either.  But your bag is scrumptious!
> 
> P.s.  Really miss your postings in the scarf of the day thread...come back!


Hahaa,,,, Yes, I know I am in the minority to adore a rat.  Hugs to you sweet silky friend.


----------



## StyleEyes

ilovenicebags said:


> PM box
> View attachment 3401758
> 
> View attachment 3401759


This is so pretty!  I love green as well!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Here is another picture for reference. Bills can be folded and do not stick out


----------



## ilovenicebags

T





StyleEyes said:


> This is so pretty!  I love green as well!


thanks!


----------



## Bostonjetset

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is another picture for reference. Bills can be folded and do not stick out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402231


This is FABULOUS!!!
First great surprise item in a while.


----------



## hedgwin99

There are more bag charms on UK site 
http://m.uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/charms/calfskin-tortoise/petith-charm-tortue-88765.html


----------



## Anchanel79

hedgwin99 said:


> There are more bag charms on UK site
> http://m.uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/charms/calfskin-tortoise/petith-charm-tortue-88765.html


Do you know if US customer can order and be send to US? Love to get some of these charms.


----------



## bakeacookie

Anchanel79 said:


> Do you know if US customer can order and be send to US? Love to get some of these charms.



Sadly they won't ship to us.


----------



## Anchanel79

bakeacookie said:


> Sadly they won't ship to us.


Thank you.


----------



## Davidw

ilovenicebags said:


> PM box
> View attachment 3401758
> 
> View attachment 3401759



Nice colors!   What animal ribbon charm came with your box?


----------



## ilovenicebags

Davidw said:


> Nice colors!   What animal ribbon charm came with your box?



Sorry just saw this one. My quotes aren't working. Anyhow I got an orange teapot


----------



## larkbunting

bakeacookie said:


> Sadly they won't ship to us.



This is when it's nice to have friends that live in Europe.  I just have things shipped to my friend's home in the UK and they either ship it to me, or hang on to it until my next visit.  I go to Europe fairly often.  I've even had things shipped to my hotel, like when there is no H store near where I'm staying.  You don't get tax free, but on less expensive items like a charm, it's not a big deal.


----------



## bakeacookie

larkbunting said:


> This is when it's nice to have friends that live in Europe.  I just have things shipped to my friend's home in the UK and they either ship it to me, or hang on to it until my next visit.  I go to Europe fairly often.  I've even had things shipped to my hotel, like when there is no H store near where I'm staying.  You don't get tax free, but on less expensive items like a charm, it's not a big deal.



True. I'm tempted to ship to my relatives but is have a hard time explaining why it was so expensive for such a little item because I'd want it shipped to me insured. [emoji28]


----------



## wasn't me

mochipuppy said:


> June GM is a croc passport holder. Also ordered the MM and PM and it's the same as what others have.



I need this in my life


----------



## iCoCo

larkbunting said:


> This is when it's nice to have friends that live in Europe.  I just have things shipped to my friend's home in the UK and they either ship it to me, or hang on to it until my next visit.  I go to Europe fairly often.  I've even had things shipped to my hotel, like when there is no H store near where I'm staying.  You don't get tax free, but on less expensive items like a charm, it's not a big deal.


Hi, just to be clear, we can order on line here in the US (UK Hermes.com), pay for it with our US credit card and have it ship to an address in France? Thanks.


----------



## larkbunting

iCoCo said:


> Hi, just to be clear, we can order on line here in the US (UK Hermes.com), pay for it with our US credit card and have it ship to an address in France? Thanks.


Yes, although I'd order from the French store if I were shipping to France.  If you have an online account already, when you log in it will populate with your US billing address.  Then you can choose a different address to ship to.  You can also pay with Paypal in Europe, something I desperately wish I could do in the US store.


----------



## Redenkeew

Here's my July PM box.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Redenkeew said:


> View attachment 3409063
> 
> 
> Here's my July PM box.



I like the neutrals. Are you keeping it?


----------



## iCoCo

larkbunting said:


> Yes, although I'd order from the French store if I were shipping to France.  If you have an online account already, when you log in it will populate with your US billing address.  Then you can choose a different address to ship to.  You can also pay with Paypal in Europe, something I desperately wish I could do in the US store.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## mygoodies

PRICE INCREASE PETIT H on EU H.com???

Girls I was looking at Petit H on French H.com and noticed the price increased from €160 to €250??? 

I bought the Bambi charm on June 8 and it was €160?

The monkey has been €160 as well right? Or am I seeing things here? Is H doing their 2nd price increase for 2016[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## mygoodies

And the same charm is GBP145 on UK site, which is around €175!
So as long as UK site doesn't get updated its for those living in Europe cheaper to buy from UK H.com[emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## chubbyshopper

mygoodies said:


> And the same charm is GBP145 on UK site, which is around €175!
> So as long as UK site doesn't get updated its for those living in Europe cheaper to buy from UK H.com[emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3416333


Urrgghh, the dreaded price increase[emoji29] is it just on PetiteH?  Good to know. Might get another tortoise again just to see what colours i get. Shame I'm not too keen on monkeys and there are no more Bambi's left. 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mygoodies

chubbyshopper said:


> Urrgghh, the dreaded price increase[emoji29] is it just on PetiteH?  Good to know. Might get another tortoise again just to see what colours i get. Shame I'm not too keen on monkeys and there are no more Bambi's left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using PurseForum mobile app



It's HORRIBLE [emoji31][emoji31] I'm checking the other items as well. As far as I can see its abt €30-40 Euros cheaper for non-UK to buy from UK H.com. 

I think that's why they haven't restocked the Bambi charms yet! Or even the heart charms. I bet they still have those in stock. 
Sadly I'm not keen on the monkeys and tortoise.


----------



## larkbunting

mygoodies said:


> It's HORRIBLE [emoji31][emoji31] I'm checking the other items as well. As far as I can see its abt €30-40 Euros cheaper for non-UK to buy from UK H.com.
> 
> I think that's why they haven't restocked the Bambi charms yet! Or even the heart charms. I bet they still have those in stock.
> Sadly I'm not keen on the monkeys and tortoise.


I agree on the monkey and tortoise.  I wish they'd sell a bear.  I hope the UK prices stay lower, with the current drop in the Pound, I look to have a nice shopping trip in about a month.


----------



## chubbyshopper

mygoodies said:


> It's HORRIBLE [emoji31][emoji31] I'm checking the other items as well. As far as I can see its abt €30-40 Euros cheaper for non-UK to buy from UK H.com.
> 
> I think that's why they haven't restocked the Bambi charms yet! Or even the heart charms. I bet they still have those in stock.
> Sadly I'm not keen on the monkeys and tortoise.


Mygoodies; Thanks dear for your alerts last night. Went online to have a look at prices and then low and behold a triple colour Carmen that I have been waiting for ages. Immediately went to checkout[emoji8]


----------



## mygoodies

chubbyshopper said:


> Mygoodies; Thanks dear for your alerts last night. Went online to have a look at prices and then low and behold a triple colour Carmen that I have been waiting for ages. Immediately went to checkout[emoji8]



YAY! So happy for you!!! Pls post here as soon as it's arrived [emoji322][emoji322]
I do hope they will restock the bag charms very soon! Still hunting for a Red or Blue PM Rodeo[emoji13]


----------



## chubbyshopper

mygoodies said:


> YAY! So happy for you!!! Pls post here as soon as it's arrived [emoji322][emoji322]
> I do hope they will restock the bag charms very soon! Still hunting for a Red or Blue PM Rodeo[emoji13]









Here is my Tricolour Carmen that's arrived this morning.  They still have the single colour one in Indian red online. 
Thanks for letting me share x


----------



## mistikat

chubbyshopper said:


> Here is my Tricolour Carmen that's arrived this morning.  They still have the single colour one in Indian red online.
> Thanks for letting me share x



These are so unique - thanks for posting. But as this is for Petit H items only, perhaps you could share the photos in a more suitable thread as well? Thanks.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

chubbyshopper said:


> Here is my Tricolour Carmen that's arrived this morning.  They still have the single colour one in Indian red online.
> Thanks for letting me share x


Lovely- I've been on the lookout for a 2 tone for awhile now-
Enjoy!


----------



## mygoodies

chubbyshopper said:


> Here is my Tricolour Carmen that's arrived this morning.  They still have the single colour one in Indian red online.
> Thanks for letting me share x



YIPPPPIIIIIEEEEE!! Such a cute 1!!! Enjoy dear. Yes I saw the Indien Red, its been online for quite a while but I prefer other color. Hopefully they will restock soon.


----------



## hcrazy8

mygoodies said:


> PRICE INCREASE PETIT H on EU H.com???
> 
> Girls I was looking at Petit H on French H.com and noticed the price increased from €160 to €250???
> 
> I bought the Bambi charm on June 8 and it was €160?
> 
> The monkey has been €160 as well right? Or am I seeing things here? Is H doing their 2nd price increase for 2016[emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3416330



Maybe you want to check the size to verify? I was told the bigger ones cost more when I was at Sevres.


----------



## arlv8500

larkbunting said:


> I agree on the monkey and tortoise.  I wish they'd sell a bear.  I hope the UK prices stay lower, with the current drop in the Pound, I look to have a nice shopping trip in about a month.



I would be all over it if it was a bear!


----------



## Stansy

Sorry, but the price increase is insane - it is almost 40%.....

I am glad that I got my fawn charm when I did, this is just too much imo.


----------



## chanelkittykat

larkbunting said:


> I agree on the monkey and tortoise.  I wish they'd sell a bear.  I hope the UK prices stay lower, with the current drop in the Pound, I look to have a nice shopping trip in about a month.



UK prices have increased as well. Monkey and tortoise both now £225.


----------



## mygoodies

chanelkittykat said:


> UK prices have increased as well. Monkey and tortoise both now £225.



[emoji43][emoji43][emoji43] Hope some of us managed to snatch some before the price increase!! I'm holding my breath for the other goodies.


----------



## Stansy

Stansy said:


> Sorry, but the price increase is insane - it is almost 40%.....
> 
> I am glad that I got my fawn charm when I did, this is just too much imo.


Wow - it is even worse - 160 to 250 is more than 50%.....


----------



## sparklelisab

Lordy, if the prices for scraps were not enough already!!!!!!!!!!!  So grumpy!!  I need Bambi!!


----------



## mygoodies

sparklelisab said:


> Lordy, if the prices for scraps were not enough already!!!!!!!!!!!  So grumpy!!  I need Bambi!!



Now H has increased their UK price they most likely restock the Bambi and maybe add some others too. The price is indeed REDICULOUS for scraps! I'm wondering if the price in the stores have increased as well by now.


----------



## Unlimit

Per my SA, there will be an Petit H event in NYC in November or December.


----------



## Amka

Unlimit said:


> Per my SA, there will be an Petit H event in NYC in November or December.


----------



## bagidiotic

Unlimit said:


> Per my SA, there will be an Petit H event in NYC in November or December.


Awesome  news thanks


----------



## ilovenicebags

Unlimit said:


> Per my SA, there will be an Petit H event in NYC in November or December.



Hmmmm shall I take my toddler on a cross country trip for petit h?


----------



## Amka

August petit H items are available on US site:

PM: ($500) - women. Ref. H1075008C92
MM: ($710) - unisex. Ref. H1033848C92
GM: ($3000) - unisex. Ref. H1022098C92

http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-august-104880.html


----------



## ilovenicebags

Any guesses on what the August boxes could be? Generally I am finding that the unisex boxes are more exciting. Typically the boxes for women only tend to be jewelry or some weird fashion item.


----------



## bedhead

Unlimit said:


> Per my SA, there will be an Petit H event in NYC in November or December.


My SA confirmed this as well.


----------



## Amka

ilovenicebags said:


> Any guesses on what the August boxes could be? Generally I am finding that the unisex boxes are more exciting. Typically the boxes for women only tend to be jewelry or some weird fashion item.



After some research, I believe the MM box may be the hippopotame card holder!
Other than the color code (the last 3 digits), the reference number is exactly the same as the one sold on the UK site last year!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Amka said:


> After some research, I believe the MM box may be the hippopotame card holder!
> Other than the color code (the last 3 digits), the reference number is exactly the same as the one sold on the UK site last year!!
> 
> View attachment 3434745
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434746



You may be right! I am very tempted but I already got the leather card case last month. If someone else takes the plunge please post!


----------



## Blaker

Amka said:


> After some research, I believe the MM box may be the hippopotame card holder!
> Other than the color code (the last 3 digits), the reference number is exactly the same as the one sold on the UK site last year!!
> 
> View attachment 3434745
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434746


Thanks for the information!


----------



## Amka

Blaker said:


> Thanks for the information!



You are welcome! 



ilovenicebags said:


> You may be right! I am very tempted but I already got the leather card case last month. If someone else takes the plunge please post!



DH ordered one for me and it arrived in the mail today.
It is confirmed that it is the hippopotame card holder inside the MM box, and I am so thrilled to get a pink one 




By the way, the ribbon that came with this package was not the special petit h ribbon and it also did not come with the smaller charm on the ribbon. I wonder if they don't pack it using the special petit H materials anymore.....


----------



## ilovenicebags

Amka said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> DH ordered one for me and it arrived in the mail today.
> It is confirmed that it is the hippopotame card holder inside the MM box, and I am so thrilled to get a pink one
> 
> View attachment 3438343
> 
> 
> By the way, the ribbon that came with this package was not the special petit h ribbon and it also did not come with the smaller charm on the ribbon. I wonder if they don't pack it using the special petit H materials anymore.....



So cute! The petit h packaging is always hit or miss. Sometimes they include it sometimes they don't.


----------



## Blaker

Amka said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> DH ordered one for me and it arrived in the mail today.
> It is confirmed that it is the hippopotame card holder inside the MM box, and I am so thrilled to get a pink one
> 
> View attachment 3438343
> 
> 
> By the way, the ribbon that came with this package was not the special petit h ribbon and it also did not come with the smaller charm on the ribbon. I wonder if they don't pack it using the special petit H materials anymore.....


Pretty! This color is wonderful^_^


----------



## millivanilli

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> When I went to H the other day, every single SA including my sweet TPF friend HATED my new Petit H charm!!  I took no offense as I am a rat lover.  I have had many loyal and smart rat pets so this charm is special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392332




I LOVE it!


----------



## Amka

Blaker said:


> Pretty! This color is wonderful^_^



Thank you!


----------



## Amka

New petit h items are available on both UK and France sites, including: 
Wicker basket £4970 / 5600€
Silk shopping bags £435 / 490€
Sets of 3 silk pouches £355 / 395€
Heart charm £145 / 160€
Calfskin luggage tag £160 / 180€

Fawn charm is available on France site only:
Charm faon en veau 250 €
http://france.hermes.com/petit-h/pe...gurable-product-petith-charm-faon-107076.html


----------



## ilovenicebags

Amka said:


> New petit h items are available on both UK and France sites, including:
> Wicker basket £4970 / 5600€
> Silk shopping bags £435 / 490€
> Sets of 3 silk pouches £355 / 395€
> Heart charm £145 / 160€
> Calfskin luggage tag £160 / 180€
> 
> Fawn charm is available on France site only:
> Charm faon en veau 250 €
> http://france.hermes.com/petit-h/pe...gurable-product-petith-charm-faon-107076.html



Wow that wicker bag is expensive!


----------



## xincinsin

Amka said:


> New petit h items are available on both UK and France sites, including:
> Wicker basket £4970 / 5600€



Just showed DH the wicker basket. Think he fainted   It should convince him that my eye on the Cabacity is quite justified


----------



## Amka

ilovenicebags said:


> Wow that wicker bag is expensive!





xincinsin said:


> Just showed DH the wicker basket. Think he fainted   It should convince him that my eye on the Cabacity is quite justified



I know! I actually double checked the price before I posted it here.
Both the handle and the sides of that wicker basket bag are made from alligator skin, maybe that justifies the price...?

I do hope that they offer the fawn charm in the United States in the future.
It is so adorable!


----------



## Stansy

Amka said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> DH ordered one for me and it arrived in the mail today.
> It is confirmed that it is the hippopotame card holder inside the MM box, and I am so thrilled to get a pink one
> 
> View attachment 3438343
> 
> 
> By the way, the ribbon that came with this package was not the special petit h ribbon and it also did not come with the smaller charm on the ribbon. I wonder if they don't pack it using the special petit H materials anymore.....


Ohhhh, this is just too cute for words


----------



## Stansy

Amka said:


> New petit h items are available on both UK and France sites, including:
> Wicker basket £4970 / 5600€
> Silk shopping bags £435 / 490€
> Sets of 3 silk pouches £355 / 395€
> Heart charm £145 / 160€
> Calfskin luggage tag £160 / 180€
> 
> Fawn charm is available on France site only:
> Charm faon en veau 250 €
> http://france.hermes.com/petit-h/pe...gurable-product-petith-charm-faon-107076.html


I find it interesting that the price of the heart charm has not been increased like the other charms (fawn etc).


----------



## Amka

Stansy said:


> Ohhhh, this is just too cute for words



Thank you 



Stansy said:


> I find it interesting that the price of the heart charm has not been increased like the other charms (fawn etc).



It is the opposite in the United States. 
The heart charm was 255 usd (February 2016 surprise MM box), while the other leather charms (monkey/elephant/teapot/doggy/squirrel) were 200 usd (November 2015 surprise PM box). 
I wonder if they will raise the price for the bag charms if they ever decide to offer them on the US site again...


----------



## Stansy

Amka said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> It is the opposite in the United States.
> The heart charm was 255 usd (February 2016 surprise MM box), while the other leather charms (monkey/elephant/teapot/doggy/squirrel) were 200 usd (November 2015 surprise PM box).
> I wonder if they will raise the price for the bag charms if they ever decide to offer them on the US site again...


Oh, this is interesting. I guess the pricing strategy of H is something we will never be able to understand.


----------



## Amka

http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/porte-cles/petith-porte-cle-88771.html

New petit H item on European site
Aligator skin key holder £430 / 480€




Quite exciting to see that they put out new items this often.
Only wish the US site would do the same......


----------



## ilovenicebags

Amka said:


> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/porte-cles/petith-porte-cle-88771.html
> 
> New petit H item on European site
> Aligator skin key holder £430 / 480€
> 
> View attachment 3443954
> 
> 
> Quite exciting to see that they put out new items this often.
> Only wish the US site would do the same......



I think these have shown up in two surprise boxes. They are neat but not knowing the color can be difficult.


----------



## bobamilkttt

i just checked the Hermes website for USA and did not see the Petit H tab, did they remove Petit H surprise box offerings for this month or definitely for the USA market?


----------



## ilovenicebags

bobamilkttt said:


> i just checked the Hermes website for USA and did not see the Petit H tab, did they remove Petit H surprise box offerings for this month or definitely for the USA market?



I was wondering the same thing. I wonder if they will post tomorrow?


----------



## smallfry

bobamilkttt said:


> i just checked the Hermes website for USA and did not see the Petit H tab, did they remove Petit H surprise box offerings for this month or definitely for the USA market?





ilovenicebags said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I wonder if they will post tomorrow?



The August selections were there this morning, but like you said, the tab is now gone.  I'm hoping they give us choices on the Petit H, the surprise being the color.


----------



## bobamilkttt

Day 2 of September and still no sign of Petit H coming back on the US website at the time of this post. Maybe I should call customer service to see if they know anything- but I have a feeling they probably have no idea.


----------



## Wildisthewind

*Petit h surprise September *
PM *$485.00* This month's box is best suited for women.
MM *$525.00* This month's box is best suited for men and women.
GM *$2,075.00*  This month's box is best suited for women.


----------



## pcil

Wildisthewind said:


> *Petit h surprise September *
> PM *$485.00* This month's box is best suited for women.
> MM *$525.00* This month's box is best suited for men and women.
> GM *$2,075.00*  This month's box is best suited for women.


Looks like PM might be the 3pcs silk pouch according to the Ref #


----------



## Amka

pcil said:


> Looks like PM might be the 3pcs silk pouch according to the Ref #



Thanks for the info, pciL!

I wonder what is it inside the MM box.... (I find that the items inside the unisex boxes are usually more interesting.) Either way, I am so tired of guessing. I wish they would just show us what the item is and maybe let the color be a surprise.


----------



## Mimmy

Amka said:


> Thanks for the info, pciL!
> 
> I wonder what is it inside the MM box.... (I find that the items inside the unisex boxes are usually more interesting.) Either way, I am so tired of guessing. I wish they would just show us what the item is and maybe let the color be a surprise.



Totally agree, Amka. As much as I am still tempted by these items, after returning one already, I just don't really want to chance getting something I don't like.


----------



## Amka

I am curious if anyone took the plunge and ordered this month's petit H surprise boxes?
If someone did, please share.

I am also wondering if the rumor about petit H coming to NYC is true. Does anyone have any updates about it (like when it may be in NYC)? I am thinking of make a trip to the city if petit H is indeed coming...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amka

October petit H surprise box is available on USA site now:
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88983.html

PM: ($245) - women. Ref. H1060108C92
MM: ($280) - unisex. Ref. H1199188C92
GM: ($1125) - women. Ref. H1059268C92


----------



## mimi 123

Is it Heart charm PM and pouch MM again?


----------



## pinktailcat

It would be nice but looks like different SKU..!?


----------



## smallfry

Amka said:


> October petit H surprise box is available on USA site now:
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/surprise/box-surprise-petit-h-88983.html
> 
> PM: ($245) - women. Ref. H1060108C92
> MM: ($280) - unisex. Ref. H1199188C92
> GM: ($1125) - women. Ref. H1059268C92



I think the PM could be the silk wrap bracelet.  I was hoping for a bag charm.


----------



## Amka

smallfry said:


> I think the PM could be the silk wrap bracelet.  I was hoping for a bag charm.



I think you may be right! I just found a pic from Pinterest:


----------



## qubed

I ended up getting the September MM (unisex), but have no idea what it is. Anyone know?

The interior snap holes are confusing since they don't line up with anything. Otherwise, the 2 snaps closures can wrap around and hook into the other side, but it's still unclear what for.


----------



## ilovenicebags

qubed said:


> I ended up getting the September MM (unisex), but have no idea what it is. Anyone know?
> 
> The interior snap holes are confusing since they don't line up with anything. Otherwise, the 2 snaps closures can wrap around and hook into the other side, but it's still unclear what for.
> 
> View attachment 3483375
> 
> View attachment 3483377



Maybe a luggage tag? Or to hold two straps of a bag together? Bracelet?


----------



## ilovenicebags

smallfry said:


> I think the PM could be the silk wrap bracelet.  I was hoping for a bag charm.



Any idea what the mm could be? I am tempted.


----------



## Mimmy

I am tempted by the MM too. I am hesitant though; don't want to go through the trouble of returning it if I don't like it!


----------



## bedhead

Amka said:


> I am curious if anyone took the plunge and ordered this month's petit H surprise boxes?
> If someone did, please share.
> 
> I am also wondering if the rumor about petit H coming to NYC is true. Does anyone have any updates about it (like when it may be in NYC)? I am thinking of make a trip to the city if petit H is indeed coming...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have been told that there will be Petit H in NYC but don't know the dates. My SA knows I'm obsessed with it so as soon as she knows she's going to call me!


----------



## Amka

qubed said:


> I ended up getting the September MM (unisex), but have no idea what it is. Anyone know?
> 
> The interior snap holes are confusing since they don't line up with anything. Otherwise, the 2 snaps closures can wrap around and hook into the other side, but it's still unclear what for.
> 
> View attachment 3483375
> 
> View attachment 3483377



Thanks for sharing! Love the color!!
Do you mind to show a picture of how it can be wrapped around and hooked together?


----------



## Amka

bedhead said:


> I have been told that there will be Petit H in NYC but don't know the dates. My SA knows I'm obsessed with it so as soon as she knows she's going to call me!



Thanks for the confirmation! So exciting!


----------



## bedhead

Amka said:


> Thanks for the confirmation! So exciting!


I cannot wait!


----------



## hedgwin99

bedhead said:


> I have been told that there will be Petit H in NYC but don't know the dates. My SA knows I'm obsessed with it so as soon as she knows she's going to call me!



Oh yay!!! Can't wait [emoji133][emoji133]


----------



## qubed

Amka said:


> Thanks for sharing! Love the color!!
> Do you mind to show a picture of how it can be wrapped around and hooked together?



Here's all the configs I could manage:


----------



## Amka

qubed said:


> Here's all the configs I could manage:
> 
> View attachment 3483448
> 
> View attachment 3483449
> 
> View attachment 3483450
> 
> View attachment 3483451
> 
> View attachment 3483454



It looks like a very interesting work of art/sculpture! 
I was trying to think what a French person would use it for....but came up blank 
It looks like it should be used to wrap around something... Like letters or a newspaper?

If it can stand by itself (refers to pic 3483451), maybe it can be used as a desktop pen/pencil holder?
Hermes really needs to include instructions with these peculiar items...


----------



## Amka

qubed said:


> Here's all the configs I could manage:
> 
> View attachment 3483448
> 
> View attachment 3483449
> 
> View attachment 3483450
> 
> View attachment 3483451
> 
> View attachment 3483454



I was showing your pictures to DH and he thinks it may be a dog leash/poop bag holder?
You can wrap it around a folded leash on one side and the other side can hold some plastic bags for picking up poop.... Just another guess.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

qubed said:


> I ended up getting the September MM (unisex), but have no idea what it is. Anyone know?
> 
> The interior snap holes are confusing since they don't line up with anything. Otherwise, the 2 snaps closures can wrap around and hook into the other side, but it's still unclear what for.



Interesting mystery!  Not sure of its original purpose.  But I would play with it to see if I could wind up and store some of my phone or computer cables/usb cords.  Mine are always in a tangle somewhere.


----------



## smallfry

ilovenicebags said:


> Any idea what the mm could be? I am tempted.


From a search of this thread, the croc cup holder was $280, and it makes sense since this month's is suitable for men and women.


----------



## smallfry

qubed said:


> Here's all the configs I could manage:



Thanks for posting, the colors are gorgeous, but I have no idea what it is!  I bet you can call their customer service department and ask.  Just have your order number handy and they can look it up. Then please come back and let us know


----------



## qubed

qubed said:


> I ended up getting the September MM (unisex), but have no idea what it is. Anyone know?
> 
> The interior snap holes are confusing since they don't line up with anything. Otherwise, the 2 snaps closures can wrap around and hook into the other side, but it's still unclear what for.
> 
> View attachment 3483375
> 
> View attachment 3483377



I emailed them and they responded that it's a double leather notebook holder. It holds a notebook on each side.

Would have been nice if they actually included notebooks.


----------



## smallfry

qubed said:


> I emailed them and they responded that it's a double leather notebook holder. It holds a notebook on each side.
> 
> Would have been nice if they actually included notebooks.



That's what those extra snaps are for!  The Ulysse refills snap in to their covers.  I think that's pretty awesome, I love my Ulysse!

Edited to add:  Thanks for the update, qubed!


----------



## Amka

DH ordered the October MM surprise box which arrived today, and it is a rabbit charm!!!




I like it a lot, but I can't help but think about how the price has been raised for the petit H bag charms...
The price was 200 USD back in November 2015 for the PM box. Those charms came in shapes like a dog, monkey, elephant, squirrel, teapot... etc. Then they raised the price for the heart charm which was inside the February 2016 MM surprise box (255 USD). And now it is 280 USD!! (I remember the charms in Europe are about 160 Euro...) They really raised the price a lot!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Amka said:


> DH ordered the October MM surprise box which arrived today, and it is a rabbit charm!!!
> 
> View attachment 3485644
> 
> 
> I like it a lot, but I can't help but think about how the price has been raised for the petit H bag charms...
> The price was 200 USD back in November 2015 for the PM box. Those charms came in shapes like a dog, monkey, elephant, squirrel, teapot... etc. Then they raised the price for the heart charm which was inside the February 2016 MM surprise box (255 USD). And now it is 280 USD!! (I remember the charms in Europe are about 160 Euro...) They really raised the price a lot!



The price increases are really crappy considering what the item is. On the other hand that little rabbit is super cute.


----------



## shoppe

Amka said:


> DH ordered the October MM surprise box which arrived today, and it is a rabbit charm!!!
> 
> View attachment 3485644
> 
> 
> I like it a lot, but I can't help but think about how the price has been raised for the petit H bag charms...
> The price was 200 USD back in November 2015 for the PM box. Those charms came in shapes like a dog, monkey, elephant, squirrel, teapot... etc. Then they raised the price for the heart charm which was inside the February 2016 MM surprise box (255 USD). And now it is 280 USD!! (I remember the charms in Europe are about 160 Euro...) They really raised the price a lot!


Thank you for posting the reveal!  What a sweet DH you have!

 Agreed, the price increase is ridiculous....yet I still ordered one.  My son was born in the year of the rabbit and the charm is simply too cute.  Oh, how Hermes knows my heart.


----------



## Mimmy

Amka said:


> DH ordered the October MM surprise box which arrived today, and it is a rabbit charm!!!
> 
> View attachment 3485644
> 
> 
> I like it a lot, but I can't help but think about how the price has been raised for the petit H bag charms...
> The price was 200 USD back in November 2015 for the PM box. Those charms came in shapes like a dog, monkey, elephant, squirrel, teapot... etc. Then they raised the price for the heart charm which was inside the February 2016 MM surprise box (255 USD). And now it is 280 USD!! (I remember the charms in Europe are about 160 Euro...) They really raised the price a lot!



Thanks for posting this, Amka! It is so cute!


----------



## hedgwin99

Amka said:


> DH ordered the October MM surprise box which arrived today, and it is a rabbit charm!!!
> 
> View attachment 3485644
> 
> 
> I like it a lot, but I can't help but think about how the price has been raised for the petit H bag charms...
> The price was 200 USD back in November 2015 for the PM box. Those charms came in shapes like a dog, monkey, elephant, squirrel, teapot... etc. Then they raised the price for the heart charm which was inside the February 2016 MM surprise box (255 USD). And now it is 280 USD!! (I remember the charms in Europe are about 160 Euro...) They really raised the price a lot!



Super cute! But I'm never that lucky with petite h lotto in USA. Last time I got a monkey charm that I thought the monkey was a bit scary looking


----------



## smallfry

Amka said:


> DH ordered the October MM surprise box which arrived today, and it is a rabbit charm!!!
> 
> I like it a lot, but I can't help but think about how the price has been raised for the petit H bag charms...
> The price was 200 USD back in November 2015 for the PM box. Those charms came in shapes like a dog, monkey, elephant, squirrel, teapot... etc. Then they raised the price for the heart charm which was inside the February 2016 MM surprise box (255 USD). And now it is 280 USD!! (I remember the charms in Europe are about 160 Euro...) They really raised the price a lot!



So cute Amka, thank you for posting this!  I wonder if there will be an assortment of shapes again?


----------



## mibonbon

Amka said:


> DH ordered the October MM surprise box which arrived today, and it is a rabbit charm!!!
> 
> View attachment 3485644
> 
> 
> I like it a lot, but I can't help but think about how the price has been raised for the petit H bag charms...
> The price was 200 USD back in November 2015 for the PM box. Those charms came in shapes like a dog, monkey, elephant, squirrel, teapot... etc. Then they raised the price for the heart charm which was inside the February 2016 MM surprise box (255 USD). And now it is 280 USD!! (I remember the charms in Europe are about 160 Euro...) They really raised the price a lot!





shoppe said:


> Thank you for posting the reveal!  What a sweet DH you have!
> 
> Agreed, the price increase is ridiculous....yet I still ordered one.  My son was born in the year of the rabbit and the charm is simply too cute.  Oh, how Hermes knows my heart.





hedgwin99 said:


> Super cute! But I'm never that lucky with petite h lotto in USA. Last time I got a monkey charm that I thought the monkey was a bit scary looking



So cute and I'm tempted to order one! Thanks for sharing Amka!

Does anyone know if we order the MM we will definitely get the rabbit charm? I really only want to get the [emoji195]


----------



## Amka

ilovenicebags said:


> The price increases are really crappy considering what the item is. On the other hand that little rabbit is super cute.


Indeed, that is why I am keeping it 



shoppe said:


> Thank you for posting the reveal!  What a sweet DH you have!
> Agreed, the price increase is ridiculous....yet I still ordered one.  My son was born in the year of the rabbit and the charm is simply too cute.  Oh, how Hermes knows my heart.


Thanks! I hope you will get your rabbit charm soon!



Mimmy said:


> Thanks for posting this, Amka! It is so cute!


You are welcome!



hedgwin99 said:


> Super cute! But I'm never that lucky with petite h lotto in USA. Last time I got a monkey charm that I thought the monkey was a bit scary looking


I remember your post. I got a teapot last time. Back then, I was hoping to get a dog or a squirrel....



smallfry said:


> So cute Amka, thank you for posting this!  I wonder if there will be an assortment of shapes again?


I have no idea.....



mibonbon said:


> So cute and I'm tempted to order one! Thanks for sharing Amka!
> Does anyone know if we order the MM we will definitely get the rabbit charm? I really only want to get the [emoji195]


I guess we will have to wait to see If someone else ordered this month's MM box and does a reveal.


----------



## mimi 123

I took the plunge too. And here is the rabbit. Not sure why bunny in October. I was hoping for a witch. LOL!
This is GM size. I think they just increased price in Europe so we get the new price too.


----------



## afsweet

Amka said:


> I was showing your pictures to DH and he thinks it may be a dog leash/poop bag holder?
> You can wrap it around a folded leash on one side and the other side can hold some plastic bags for picking up poop.... Just another guess.


i would love if petit H made dog items! why wouldn't my pooch need poop bags in a leather H holder?!


----------



## afsweet

mimi 123 said:


> I took the plunge too. And here is the rabbit. Not sure why bunny in October. I was hoping for a witch. LOL!
> This is GM size. I think they just increased price in Europe so we get the new price too.


so the MM and GM this month are both rabbit charms?


----------



## mimi 123

stephc005 said:


> so the MM and GM this month are both rabbit charms?


Sorry for the confusion. Normally charm has two sizes: PM and GM. This is a MM box but the charm itself is the big size one.


----------



## afsweet

mimi 123 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. Normally charm has two sizes: PM and GM. This is a MM box but the charm itself is the big size one.


ah ok, thanks! i was thinking if i want the rabbit, there's no way i'll pay 1k for the GM box lol.


----------



## Amka

mimi 123 said:


> I took the plunge too. And here is the rabbit. Not sure why bunny in October. I was hoping for a witch. LOL!
> This is GM size. I think they just increased price in Europe so we get the new price too.


I agree that a witch, a bat, or a pumpkin would fit this time of the year better.


----------



## Cygne18

To be clear, if we want the GM rabbit we should order the MM box? [emoji6]


----------



## mimi 123

Cygne18 said:


> To be clear, if we want the GM rabbit we should order the MM box? [emoji6]


Yes! LOL! I am the troublemaker here.


----------



## Cygne18

mimi 123 said:


> Yes! LOL! I am the troublemaker here.



Perfect! Thank you. Maybe it is worth it..hmm. [emoji57]


----------



## bedhead

I also wish they would do the Halloween charms. They have done them in past seasons but as far as I know were only available at the Sevres location in Paris, which has a petit H section. I would buy a witch or bat charm in a hot second!


----------



## Anchanel79

I ordered the MM box after the rabbit charm posts. Now Hermes need to make a pig and a sheep and I will have all my boys' birth years.

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## odette57

Do you guys know what the PM box is?


----------



## Cygne18

What are the measurements of Mr. Rabbit?


----------



## Amka

Cygne18 said:


> What are the measurements of Mr. Rabbit?


Mine is about 4" tall and 3.5" wide


----------



## Cygne18

Amka said:


> Mine is about 4" tall and 3.5" wide



Thank you, @Amka! [emoji4]


----------



## incoralblue

bedhead said:


> I have been told that there will be Petit H in NYC but don't know the dates. My SA knows I'm obsessed with it so as soon as she knows she's going to call me!



It's the whole month of December.


----------



## hedgwin99

incoralblue said:


> It's the whole month of December.



Which NYC boutique? Both Wall St n Madison??


----------



## mimi 123

odette57 said:


> Do you guys know what the PM box is?


It's the silk bracelet. @Amka posted on page 264.


----------



## Masao

I just ordered MM box, hopefully I can get the cutie bunny as well 
Start getting excited what kind of the color I will get it. LOL.
I will keep on post


----------



## bobamilkttt

I wanted the bunny charm but accidiently ordered the PM box instead of the MM box  I didn't see the above posts until now.
Is the PM box for sure the silk bracelet? My Petit H box arrives next thursday so I Can confirm what is inside then.


----------



## incoralblue

hedgwin99 said:


> Which NYC boutique? Both Wall St n Madison??



Both. I think each location gets a 2 week pop up.


----------



## Louise15

Does anyone know if they will do charge sends from the pop ups? I have been wanting a silk shopping bag forever and not sure if I will make it in person in December.


----------



## clydekiwi

I wish they made the charms a little smaller


----------



## bedhead

I picked up my MM box yesterday and it is indeed a bunny bag charm! I'm not too crazy about the colors but the bun is super cute.


----------



## Livia1

clydekiwi said:


> I wish they made the charms a little smaller



Yes! And cat charms. I'd be all over it


----------



## afsweet

bedhead said:


> I picked up my MM box yesterday and it is indeed a bunny bag charm! I'm not too crazy about the colors but the bun is super cute.
> 
> View attachment 3491333



cute! this is making me want to order it even more.


----------



## crazyforbag

I am waiting for mine to arrives, I ordered the MM box last week.  I am hoping for a bunny. Will update when it arrived.


----------



## Sienna220

stephc005 said:


> cute! this is making me want to order it even more.


Me too!


----------



## LovEmAll

mimi 123 said:


> I took the plunge too. And here is the rabbit. Not sure why bunny in October. I was hoping for a witch. LOL!
> This is GM size. I think they just increased price in Europe so we get the new price too.





bedhead said:


> I picked up my MM box yesterday and it is indeed a bunny bag charm! I'm not too crazy about the colors but the bun is super cute.
> 
> View attachment 3491333



Super cute! [emoji195]


----------



## Sienna220

I'm debating getting the GM. If anyone ends up purchasing please post! Thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie

Curious, could DBF use an US based card and ship to his hotel in the U.K.?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

I just thought to share this marvelous creation from Sevres, Petit H.


----------



## kasumi168

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mimmy

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I just thought to share this marvelous creation from Sevres, Petit H.



Beautiful! What a special item.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I just thought to share this marvelous creation from Sevres, Petit H.



Is this a jewellery box? For sale? U bought it??


----------



## purplepoodles

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I just thought to share this marvelous creation from Sevres, Petit H.



Yummy! Sharkskin & H look great together!

Have a thing for little drawer sets and this is one of the best I've seen. Of course Hermes just does it better. 

Thanks for posting this Hermesdiorduo!


----------



## purplepoodles

purplepoodles said:


> Yummy! Sharkskin & H look great together!
> 
> Have a thing for little drawer sets and this is one of the best I've seen. Of course Hermes just does it better.
> 
> Thanks for posting this Hermesdiorduo!



Thinking it's probably stingray. Anyone?

Georgeous regardless!


----------



## Sienna220

Oooh!!!! I waaant this!!!! Thank you for sharing such a marvelous piece


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

kasumi168 said:


> Gorgeous!





Mimmy said:


> Beautiful! What a special item.





obsessedwhermes said:


> Is this a jewellery box? For sale? U bought it??





purplepoodles said:


> Yummy! Sharkskin & H look great together!
> 
> Have a thing for little drawer sets and this is one of the best I've seen. Of course Hermes just does it better.
> 
> Thanks for posting this Hermesdiorduo!





purplepoodles said:


> Thinking it's probably stingray. Anyone?
> 
> Georgeous regardless!




It is really a gorgeous piece of furniture and if I remember around 38,000€ [emoji23] unfortunately I do not have the money to buy it! This was in the window but there was another one inside the shop. Gorgeous craftsmanship in stingray skin! 

They also have Petit H postcards made of stingray!


----------



## Amka

Hermesdiorduo said:


> It is really a gorgeous piece of furniture and if I remember around 38,000€ [emoji23] unfortunately I do not have the money to buy it! This was in the window but there was another one inside the shop. Gorgeous craftsmanship in stingray skin!
> 
> They also have Petit H postcards made of stingray!



Petit H stingray postcard  ?!
I will get it in a heartbeat


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Hermesdiorduo said:


> It is really a gorgeous piece of furniture and if I remember around 38,000€ [emoji23] unfortunately I do not have the money to buy it! This was in the window but there was another one inside the shop. Gorgeous craftsmanship in stingray skin!
> 
> They also have Petit H postcards made of stingray!



Such a beautiful piece [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

Amka said:


> DH ordered the October MM surprise box which arrived today, and it is a rabbit charm!!!
> 
> View attachment 3485644
> 
> 
> I like it a lot, but I can't help but think about how the price has been raised for the petit H bag charms...
> The price was 200 USD back in November 2015 for the PM box. Those charms came in shapes like a dog, monkey, elephant, squirrel, teapot... etc. Then they raised the price for the heart charm which was inside the February 2016 MM surprise box (255 USD). And now it is 280 USD!! (I remember the charms in Europe are about 160 Euro...) They really raised the price a lot!



Thanks for the post. I'm born on a year of rabbit  & so getting this one!!!


----------



## shoppe

Mr. Rabbit,  the October MM box, hopped into my mailbox today.     He was dark gray (graphite, etain?) on one side.  But then I turned him over and he was a lovely pink  on the other side (rose confetti?).   I won't use the gray as I find it dark but the pink is so cute.  I'm leaning towards keeping him.   What would you do?


----------



## westcoastgal

shoppe said:


> Mr. Rabbit,  the October MM box, hopped into my mailbox today.     He was dark gray (graphite, etain?) on one side.  But then I turned him over and he was a lovely pink  on the other side (rose confetti?).   I won't use the gray as I find it dark but the pink is so cute.  I'm leaning towards keeping him.   What would you do?


Keep! So cute! I think you might regret returning him. The dark side is pretty too I think but I understand it's just a matter of personal taste.


----------



## Amka

shoppe said:


> Mr. Rabbit,  the October MM box, hopped into my mailbox today.     He was dark gray (graphite, etain?) on one side.  But then I turned him over and he was a lovely pink  on the other side (rose confetti?).   I won't use the gray as I find it dark but the pink is so cute.  I'm leaning towards keeping him.   What would you do?



Keep it! It is such a lovely pink!


----------



## purplepoodles

shoppe said:


> Mr. Rabbit,  the October MM box, hopped into my mailbox today.     He was dark gray (graphite, etain?) on one side.  But then I turned him over and he was a lovely pink  on the other side (rose confetti?).   I won't use the gray as I find it dark but the pink is so cute.  I'm leaning towards keeping him.   What would you do?



So cute! However it all comes down to personal tastes for you will use the piece.


----------



## sleepykitten

shoppe said:


> Mr. Rabbit,  the October MM box, hopped into my mailbox today.     He was dark gray (graphite, etain?) on one side.  But then I turned him over and he was a lovely pink  on the other side (rose confetti?).   I won't use the gray as I find it dark but the pink is so cute.  I'm leaning towards keeping him.   What would you do?


Keep, this is a cute combo!


----------



## Cygne18

shoppe said:


> Mr. Rabbit,  the October MM box, hopped into my mailbox today.     He was dark gray (graphite, etain?) on one side.  But then I turned him over and he was a lovely pink  on the other side (rose confetti?).   I won't use the gray as I find it dark but the pink is so cute.  I'm leaning towards keeping him.   What would you do?



Keep! Adorable.


----------



## crazyforbag

i received mine today, it was yellow on one side. I am keeping it since it is quite cute.


----------



## Cygne18

crazyforbag said:


> i received mine today, it was yellow on one side. I am keeping it since it is quite cute.



Yah! What color is the other side?


----------



## HiEndGirl

crazyforbag said:


> i received mine today, it was yellow on one side. I am keeping it since it is quite cute.



Picture pls. Love seeing all these bunnies. [emoji4]


----------



## crazyforbag

mimi 123 said:


> I took the plunge too. And here is the rabbit. Not sure why bunny in October. I was hoping for a witch. LOL!
> This is GM size. I think they just increased price in Europe so we get the new price too.



sorry forgot how to post picture,
I got the same one as her (mimi 123)  = )


----------



## clydekiwi

shoppe said:


> Mr. Rabbit,  the October MM box, hopped into my mailbox today.     He was dark gray (graphite, etain?) on one side.  But then I turned him over and he was a lovely pink  on the other side (rose confetti?).   I won't use the gray as I find it dark but the pink is so cute.  I'm leaning towards keeping him.   What would you do?



Keep!!! What are the measurements? Im wanting one lol


----------



## iaiki.com

bobamilkttt said:


> I wanted the bunny charm but accidiently ordered the PM box instead of the MM box  I didn't see the above posts until now.
> Is the PM box for sure the silk bracelet? My Petit H box arrives next thursday so I Can confirm what is inside then.



Hi Bobamikttt
Have you received the MM box? 
What's  inside? 
I have ordered the PM Box accidentally too......
(Sigh)[emoji20]


----------



## mibonbon

Received my MM size for this month. It's indeed a rabbit charm! I don't know about the color though...still deciding if I should keep it or not. [emoji848] Also I was surprised that my box didn't come with a leather piece on the ribbon. I thought every petit h item should come with one?[emoji22]


----------



## Cygne18

I received the orange and blue bunny charm too but the eye wasn't cut out cleanly on one side so I exchanged it. Much happier with this color combination for my first Petit H item.

Not sure of the colors or leathers. If anyone knows, please volunteer. I'm guessing Etoupe and Rouge Duchess for the colors. The package came with a goat head leather piece attached to the Petit H ribbon. cute.


----------



## iaiki.com

Cygne18 said:


> I received the orange and blue bunny charm too but the eye wasn't cut out cleanly on one side so I exchanged it. Much happier with this color combination for my first Petit H item.
> 
> Not sure of the colors or leathers. If anyone knows, please volunteer. I'm guessing Etoupe and Rouge Duchess for the colors.
> 
> View attachment 3497454
> View attachment 3497455
> 
> View attachment 3497457



you are so lucky [emoji256]love the colour 

When I order a heart [emoji173]️ charm from uk Hermes  they called me to confirm the order. I asked them what colour they will send and sure the answer is - it will be a surprise... 
but the CS from hotline then said the item cannot be exchanged or return.
 I saw many ladies thinking to return the PM box too, just wondering if it is allowed to return.


----------



## princessmaggie

Cygne18 said:


> I received the orange and blue bunny charm too but the eye wasn't cut out cleanly on one side so I exchanged it. Much happier with this color combination for my first Petit H item.
> 
> Not sure of the colors or leathers. If anyone knows, please volunteer. I'm guessing Etoupe and Rouge Duchess for the colors.
> 
> View attachment 3497454
> View attachment 3497455
> 
> View attachment 3497457



Gorgeous! I've just had to order one now! Not a charm person normally but this is fabulous!


----------



## Cygne18

iaiki.com said:


> you are so lucky [emoji256]love the colour
> 
> When I order a heart [emoji173]️ charm from uk Hermes  they called me to confirm the order. I asked them what colour they will send and sure the answer is - it will be a surprise...
> but the CS from hotline then said the item cannot be exchanged or return.
> I saw many ladies thinking to return the PM box too, just wondering if it is allowed to return.



Thank you so much, @iaiki.com!

Maybe the U.S. CS is different from the UK one? I would call to confirm, but I didn't have any issues returning my original PetitH order to the U.S. website.



princessmaggie said:


> Gorgeous! I've just had to order one now! Not a charm person normally but this is fabulous!



Thanks, @princessmaggie! Please post your bunny and its colors here soon. So curious to see what other color combos are out there.


----------



## sleepykitten

Cygne18 said:


> I received the orange and blue bunny charm too but the eye wasn't cut out cleanly on one side so I exchanged it. Much happier with this color combination for my first Petit H item.
> 
> Not sure of the colors or leathers. If anyone knows, please volunteer. I'm guessing Etoupe and Rouge Duchess for the colors. The package came with a goat head leather piece attached to the Petit H ribbon. cute.
> 
> View attachment 3497454
> View attachment 3497455



Pretty! I emailed about exchanging my bunny charm since there is some scratch on Epsom side of the leather but they told me they don't do exchanges but would happily accept a return.[emoji22]


----------



## Cygne18

sleepykitten said:


> Pretty! I emailed about exchanging my bunny charm since there is some scratch on Epsom side of the leather but they told me they don't do exchanges but would happily accept a return.[emoji22]



I opted for an exchange at first, but then I was afraid that the bunny would be sold out by the time the U.S. H.com received it, so I called them and said that I'd just return it and I would place a second order and they seemed fine with that.


----------



## crazyforbag

Cygne18 said:


> I opted for an exchange at first, but then I was afraid that the bunny would be sold out by the time the U.S. H.com received it, so I called them and said that I'd just return it and I would place a second order and they seemed fine with that.



what color was your 1st Bunny?


----------



## Cygne18

crazyforbag said:


> what color was your 1st Bunny?



Same color combo as @mibonbon's: blue sapphire (?) and orange.


----------



## Fayvorite

Has anyone confirmed the PM box to be the silk braclet yet???


----------



## shoppe

clydekiwi said:


> Keep!!! What are the measurements? Im wanting one lol


Sorry for the late reply.  Amka (have no idea how to link her but she deserves credit), posted "Mine is about 4" tall and 3.5" wide".

And thank you everyone for sharing your opinion.  I have decided to keep Mr. Rabbit.  Everyone here is such an enabler - in a good way!


----------



## Amka

shoppe said:


> Sorry for the late reply.  Amka (have no idea how to link her but she deserves credit), posted "Mine is about 4" tall and 3.5" wide".
> 
> And thank you everyone for sharing your opinion.  I have decided to keep Mr. Rabbit.  Everyone here is such an enabler - in a good way!



Glad to help!
Yay~!! You are keeping that cute pink Mr. Rabbit!


----------



## Monique1004

I just got mine. It's pink & brown, exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Cygne18

Monique1004 said:


> I just got mine. It's pink & brown, exactly what I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 3500602
> 
> View attachment 3500603



Adorable!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji195][emoji195]


----------



## iaiki.com

Monique1004 said:


> I just got mine. It's pink & brown, exactly what I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 3500602
> 
> View attachment 3500603



You are super lucky!


----------



## princessmaggie

mibonbon said:


> Received my MM size for this month. It's indeed a rabbit charm! I don't know about the color though...still deciding if I should keep it or not. [emoji848] Also I was surprised that my box didn't come with a leather piece on the ribbon. I thought every petit h item should come with one?[emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495185
> View attachment 3495186



So my little bunny just hopped its way over to me today & mine is the exact same colors as yours. I don't mind the blue at all as I have a blue Kelly wallet but I'm struggling a little bit-my most used bags are a gold B, an etoupe B & a geranium K (with a rouge h Virevolte now happily being used as my office bag as no-one knows it's H!) & I'm just not sure I love this combo bunny with any of those colors especially. Love to know what color bags others have found matching homes for their bunny's with?


----------



## mibonbon

princessmaggie said:


> So my little bunny just hopped its way over to me today & mine is the exact same colors as yours. I don't mind the blue at all as I have a blue Kelly wallet but I'm struggling a little bit-my most used bags are a gold B, an etoupe B & a geranium K (with a rouge h Virevolte now happily being used as my office bag as no-one knows it's H!) & I'm just not sure I love this combo bunny with any of those colors especially. Love to know what color bags others have found matching homes for their bunny's with?



Congrats on your bunny![emoji195] I also have a gold B. I think the orange side matches very well with the gold B. The reason I was hesitating about this bunny is because I have 2 other rodeos in orange already. A little too much orange in my bag charm collection at the moment. [emoji23]


----------



## papilloncristal

I got two bunnies and both of them are neutral (gris / trench) with purple (I think one of them is ultraviolet and the other one looks like tosca?). Was trying to order a 3rd one to see if I can score any pink bunnies but the MM box is out of stock on the US website already :'(


----------



## sleepykitten

papilloncristal said:


> I got two bunnies and both of them are neutral (gris / trench) with purple (I think one of them is ultraviolet and the other one looks like tosca?). Was trying to order a 3rd one to see if I can score any pink bunnies but the MM box is out of stock on the US website already :'(


Actually the two you received sounds very pretty, can you share a picture?


----------



## Amka

November petit H surprise box on US site: 
PM: ($225) - unisex.
MM: ($280) - unisex.
GM: ($290) - women.


----------



## mimi 123

Charm again?


----------



## Amka

I am wondering if there will be a charm inside either the pm or the mm box....
The reference number of the GM box is very similar to the reference number for the Silk double loop necklace (Collier en soie double huit) on the japanese Hermes site.


----------



## mimi 123

Amka said:


> I am wondering if there will be a charm inside either the pm or the mm box....
> The reference number of the GM box is very similar to the reference number for the Silk double loop necklace (Collier en soie double huit) on the japanese Hermes site.


Thank you for finding it out. Yeah seems like it. I guess I'll jump on the mm then.


----------



## clydekiwi

mimi 123 said:


> Thank you for finding it out. Yeah seems like it. I guess I'll jump on the mm then.



Keep us posted please


----------



## clydekiwi

Amka said:


> November petit H surprise box on US site:
> PM: ($225) - unisex.
> MM: ($280) - unisex.
> GM: ($290) - women.



I wonder what the pm is


----------



## smallfry

Amka said:


> I am wondering if there will be a charm inside either the pm or the mm box....
> The reference number of the GM box is very similar to the reference number for the Silk double loop necklace (Collier en soie double huit) on the japanese Hermes site.


Was just about to post this!


----------



## smallfry

Just ordered the PM box!  Should arrive tomorrow, so I'll post some pics then.  Hoping for a bag charm, or something completely different that we haven't seen yet!


----------



## Fayvorite

Received this cute bunny in mail yesterday from October's MM!  Super cute, love the color combination.


----------



## Mimmy

smallfry said:


> Just ordered the PM box!  Should arrive tomorrow, so I'll post some pics then.  Hoping for a bag charm, or something completely different that we haven't seen yet!



Can't wait to see, smallfry! Hope it's something wonderful!


----------



## mibonbon

Fayvorite said:


> Received this cute bunny in mail yesterday from October's MM!  Super cute, love the color combination.



This is just adorable!! Congrats![emoji177]


----------



## Fayvorite

I mailed my Oct PM box to the store and it's been since I picked it up!  For those of you curiour of the silk bracelet...be aware! Its not the same style of the silk bracelet you find online... But here is what I got, let me say it's HUGE... The 2nd pic shows how big it looks just putting it on my writst.  The last 2 pics are where I managed to twist the hook to make it a little big smaller and fit just a little better.  The item number of this PM box is H1060108C92.  I am curious if anyone has gotten the Nov GM box?


----------



## clydekiwi

Fayvorite said:


> I mailed my Oct PM box to the store and it's been since I picked it up!  For those of you curiour of the silk bracelet...be aware! Its not the same style of the silk bracelet you find online... But here is what I got, let me say it's HUGE... The 2nd pic shows how big it looks just putting it on my writst.  The last 2 pics are where I managed to twist the hook to make it a little big smaller and fit just a little better.  The item number of this PM box is H1060108C92.  I am curious if anyone has gotten the Nov GM box?



Is this the November pm box?


----------



## Fayvorite

clydekiwi said:


> Is this the November pm box?


No, it is the October PM box.  I posted mine bc ppl from earlier posts were discussing about the Nov GM box might be silk braclet.


----------



## Amka

Fayvorite said:


> No, it is the October PM box.  I posted mine bc ppl from earlier posts were discussing about the Nov GM box might be silk braclet.


Thanks for sharing!

We were guessing the Nov GM box may be a silk double loop "NECKLACE" 
The reference number of Nov GM box is almost the same as that particular item on the Japanese site.


----------



## smallfry

The PM box is an elephant bag charm!  I think it is Mykonos/Blue Paon.  I wonder if they're all elephants, or if there will be a variety?  It's really cute, but sadly, not for me. Anyway, here are some pics!


----------



## sleepykitten

smallfry said:


> The PM box is an elephant bag charm!  I think it is Mykonos/Blue Paon.  I wonder if they're all elephants, or if there will be a variety?  It's really cute, but sadly, not for me. Anyway, here are some pics!
> 
> View attachment 3511061
> View attachment 3511063



This is adorable!


----------



## ghoztz

Fayvorite said:


> Received this cute bunny in mail yesterday from October's MM!  Super cute, love the color combination.


Really want this bunny!  So darn cute!!


----------



## mimi 123

smallfry said:


> The PM box is an elephant bag charm!  I think it is Mykonos/Blue Paon.  I wonder if they're all elephants, or if there will be a variety?  It's really cute, but sadly, not for me. Anyway, here are some pics!
> View attachment 3511061
> View attachment 3511063


This is cute!!!  Could you measure the size of the elephant? I remember we had elephant once.


----------



## mibonbon

smallfry said:


> The PM box is an elephant bag charm!  I think it is Mykonos/Blue Paon.  I wonder if they're all elephants, or if there will be a variety?  It's really cute, but sadly, not for me. Anyway, here are some pics!
> 
> View attachment 3511061
> View attachment 3511063



The elephant is so cute!! Is this the November PM box? How big is the elephant?


----------



## odette57

smallfry said:


> The PM box is an elephant bag charm!  I think it is Mykonos/Blue Paon.  I wonder if they're all elephants, or if there will be a variety?  It's really cute, but sadly, not for me. Anyway, here are some pics!
> 
> View attachment 3511061
> View attachment 3511063



Oh wow, I love it!  I had been holding back with October's bunny charm because the size is a little big for me.  Can you please kindly measure it before you return it?  Thanks thanks!


----------



## smallfry

mimi 123 said:


> This is cute!!!  Could you measure the size of the elephant? I remember we had elephant once.





mibonbon said:


> The elephant is so cute!! Is this the November PM box? How big is the elephant?



He is 4.25" from trunk to tail and 4" in height.  Thanks!


----------



## smallfry

odette57 said:


> Oh wow, I love it!  I had been holding back with October's bunny charm because the size is a little big for me.  Can you please kindly measure it before you return it?  Thanks thanks!



He is 4.25" from trunk to tail and 4" in height. Thanks!


----------



## odette57

smallfry said:


> He is 4.25" from trunk to tail and 4" in height. Thanks!



Thank you dear!


----------



## mimi 123

smallfry said:


> He is 4.25" from trunk to tail and 4" in height.  Thanks!


Thank you! I really like the color combo!


----------



## mibonbon

smallfry said:


> He is 4.25" from trunk to tail and 4" in height.  Thanks!



Thank you!! Pm size is so cute!!


----------



## sleepykitten

smallfry said:


> He is 4.25" from trunk to tail and 4" in height. Thanks!



Sounds like it's the GM size too! But cheaper than last month's [emoji195] bunny charm


----------



## Mimmy

smallfry said:


> The PM box is an elephant bag charm!  I think it is Mykonos/Blue Paon.  I wonder if they're all elephants, or if there will be a variety?  It's really cute, but sadly, not for me. Anyway, here are some pics!
> 
> View attachment 3511061
> View attachment 3511063



Thanks for posting this, smallfry!


----------



## Darma

smallfry said:


> The PM box is an elephant bag charm!  I think it is Mykonos/Blue Paon.  I wonder if they're all elephants, or if there will be a variety?  It's really cute, but sadly, not for me. Anyway, here are some pics!



Thank you for posting the pictures.  The elephant is so cute.  I just ordered both PM and MM.  I hope I get a color like blue paon.  Also hope the MM box is same as October.  I totally missed the bunny.


----------



## mimi 123

My Nov MM box just arrived. The package does not have receipt.  Anyhow, what is this? Cat?


----------



## LadyCupid

mimi 123 said:


> My Nov MM box just arrived. The package does not have receipt.  Anyhow, what is this? Cat?


That looks like a cat. May I ask if you can measure the length and height please?


----------



## Sienna220

mimi 123 said:


> My Nov MM box just arrived. The package does not have receipt.  Anyhow, what is this? Cat?


LOVE the kitty! !!!


----------



## mimi 123

yodaling1 said:


> That looks like a cat. May I ask if you can measure the length and height please?


It's 5"x3". 
H definition is a mystery. 5x3 is MM and 4x4 is PM. Haha...


----------



## Sienna220

So I'm loving this kitty charm so much. .. I already placed an order off the website this morning but after seeing  your post mimi (THANK YOU for pics!) I just called customer service and added MM box to my order. Eager to see what color I get.


----------



## clydekiwi

I wonder if all the pm boxes are elephants. I got the elephant last year


----------



## papilloncristal

OMG can't believe Hermes is coming out with a kitty charm!! *fainted* Ordering now... Let's see if I'll receive one that could match with the color of my cats!


----------



## Amka

mimi 123 said:


> My Nov MM box just arrived. The package does not have receipt.  Anyhow, what is this? Cat?



Thank you for sharing! It is such a cute kitty charm!! Never seen this design before!!
I am going to place an order for MM box as well!!


----------



## Amka

papilloncristal said:


> OMG can't believe Hermes is coming out with a kitty charm!! *fainted* Ordering now... Let's see if I'll receive one that could match with the color of my cats!



That would be wonderful!!
I am hoping the one I ordered will match the color of my cats, too


----------



## sleepykitten

mimi 123 said:


> My Nov MM box just arrived. The package does not have receipt.  Anyhow, what is this? Cat?


I thought it was a leopard at first, I guess it's a cat then lol


----------



## Sienna220

I'm suggesting a cat because the silhouette looks exactly like my little kitty. Lol I think petit h is open to interpretation so in my eyes definitely a  cat but if you see a leopard go for it!


----------



## smallfry

mimi 123 said:


> My Nov MM box just arrived. The package does not have receipt.  Anyhow, what is this? Cat?


Love this!  Looks like a cat grooming itself, so cute!


----------



## CathBB

Hello Has anyone tried petit h surprise gift box MM and GM sizes for European websites?


----------



## Masao

mimi 123 said:


> My Nov MM box just arrived. The package does not have receipt.  Anyhow, what is this? Cat?


 Wow, that looks like a cat. I'm a cat person! Maybe I should get one as well


----------



## Masao

I just ordered! Yay, can't wait


----------



## Darma

Wow!  A kitty?!  That's even better, as I have two cats!  I am glad I ordered yesterday.  Waiting and cross fingers for nice colors!


----------



## danny123

I too would love if anyone has any idea of what the EU h.com November surprise boxes contain 
these are the reference numbers:
november EU mm box (says its unisex) :H1019788 01
november EU GM box (says it's more feminine) H1059258 40
no pm box on the website as far as I can tell


----------



## mygoodies

danny123 said:


> I too would love if anyone has any idea of what the EU h.com November surprise boxes contain
> these are the reference numbers:
> november EU mm box (says its unisex) :H1019788 01
> november EU GM box (says it's more feminine) H1059258 40
> no pm box on the website as far as I can tell



I'm ordering it this wkend. Will let u know what the MM is. I hope a bag charm!!


----------



## danny123

mygoodies said:


> I'm ordering it this wkend. Will let u know what the MM is. I hope a bag charm!!


Yay, thank you!! Looking forward to see what you get


----------



## 4jpapp

mygoodies said:


> I'm ordering it this wkend. Will let u know what the MM is. I hope a bag charm!!



mygoodies[emoji1360]Please let us know, TIA[emoji846]


----------



## smallfry

mimi 123 said:


> Here are the hearts on my bolide. The pink one was just received. The size is pretty nice.



Hi mimi!  I know this is an old post, but if you have a chance, could you please take the measurements for the PM and GM hearts?  They look gorgeous on your bag


----------



## sparklelisab

mimi 123 said:


> My Nov MM box just arrived. The package does not have receipt.  Anyhow, what is this? Cat?


----------



## littlefawns

Hey guys, is it possible the same kind of box gives different items?

For example if I buy a MM box and it gives something other than the kitty charm? Thanks!


----------



## Mimmy

littlefawns said:


> Hey guys, is it possible the same kind of box gives different items?
> 
> For example if I buy a MM box and it gives something other than the kitty charm? Thanks!



Yes, it's possible. There was a previous box that was a leather charm, but there were several different types. It could be a leather charm, but something other than a kitty. 

Let's hope others post theirs, so that we can find out!


----------



## junngch

Just want to report that I received the same Kitty charm as Mimi.










Mimmy said:


> Yes, it's possible. There was a previous box that was a leather charm, but there were several different types. It could be a leather charm, but something other than a kitty.
> 
> Let's hope others post theirs, so that we can find out!


----------



## Mimmy

junngch said:


> Just want to report that I received the same Kitty charm as Mimi.
> 
> View attachment 3513906
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513907



Thanks for posting, junngch! Looks like the MM boxes are definitely kitty charms! [emoji74]


----------



## mimi 123

smallfry said:


> Hi mimi!  I know this is an old post, but if you have a chance, could you please take the measurements for the PM and GM hearts?  They look gorgeous on your bag


Thank you for liking it. Unfortunately I am unable to locate my hearts. I looked up and down for an hour. I gave up... they will show up one day. 
As I remember, it's around 3 inch and 4 inch. Hope this helps!


----------



## peggyyo1021

junngch said:


> Just want to report that I received the same Kitty charm as Mimi.
> 
> View attachment 3513906
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513907



hi, is this from the European or US site? thank you.


----------



## LadyCupid

...


----------



## LadyCupid

peggyyo1021 said:


> hi, is this from the European or US site? thank you.


USA site. Hope that helps.


----------



## peggyyo1021

yodaling1 said:


> USA site. Hope that helps.



Dear: thank you for your reply. I want to get the MM box, it has been a long time since I saw an animal charm. But I am so afraid it may be something else, as I am not from the US, I can only use a service which provide an US address, then ship it to me, but they can't open it to see what's inside for me though.


----------



## LadyCupid

peggyyo1021 said:


> Dear: thank you for your reply. I want to get the MM box, it has been a long time since I saw an animal charm. But I am so afraid it may be something else, as I am not from the US, I can only use a service which provide an US address, then ship it to me, but they can't open it to see what's inside for me though.


Two members have confirmed the MM box is a kitty charm. You just won't know which color it will be. PM box so far is an elephant charm. I guess when more members post their Pm and Mm box purchases, you will b able to confirm and purchase afterwards?


----------



## Sienna220

junngch said:


> Just want to report that I received the same Kitty charm as Mimi.
> 
> View attachment 3513906
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic! So cute! !
> 
> View attachment 3513907


----------



## smallfry

mimi 123 said:


> Thank you for liking it. Unfortunately I am unable to locate my hearts. I looked up and down for an hour. I gave up... they will show up one day.
> As I remember, it's around 3 inch and 4 inch. Hope this helps!


Thank you dear mimi


----------



## peggyyo1021

yodaling1 said:


> Two members have confirmed the MM box is a kitty charm. You just won't know which color it will be. PM box so far is an elephant charm. I guess when more members post their Pm and Mm box purchases, you will b able to confirm and purchase afterwards?



Dear: I so wanted to get the PM box if it's an elephant charm, I think I last saw elephant charm two years ago on European site, and it was gone in two days. I have never seen an elephant charm at Sevres. Can I ask you one more question, do US site accept credit card issued by non-US country? I know they accept that at European site, but wonder if they do for US site. Thanks.


----------



## papilloncristal

peggyyo1021 said:


> Dear: I so wanted to get the PM box if it's an elephant charm, I think I last saw elephant charm two years ago on European site, and it was gone in two days. I have never seen an elephant charm at Sevres. Can I ask you one more question, do US site accept credit card issued by non-US country? I know they accept that at European site, but wonder if they do for US site. Thanks.



They take foreign credit cards and they could ship to forwarder service too. HTH!


----------



## mimi 123

smallfry said:


> Thank you dear mimi


Actually thank you for asking, I found all my charms. LOL! The small one is 2.5", big one is 3.25".


----------



## danny123

And so the waiting game begins...


----------



## smallfry

danny123 said:


> And so the waiting game begins...
> 
> View attachment 3514746


Yay!  Can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## smallfry

mimi 123 said:


> Actually thank you for asking, I found all my charms. LOL! The small one is 2.5", big one is 3.25".


I'm glad you found them!  Thanks so much for the measurements, you cleared up my confusion   The one I have is a GM.


----------



## danny123

smallfry said:


> Yay!  Can't wait to see what it is!


Me too! This is my first Petit H, so will be fun


----------



## CathBB

Please let us know what you receive!! 




danny123 said:


> Me too! This is my first Petit H, so will be fun


----------



## danny123

CathBB said:


> Please let us know what you receive!!


Of course


----------



## Mindi B

Fayvorite said:


> I mailed my Oct PM box to the store and it's been since I picked it up!  For those of you curiour of the silk bracelet...be aware! Its not the same style of the silk bracelet you find online... But here is what I got, let me say it's HUGE... The 2nd pic shows how big it looks just putting it on my writst.  The last 2 pics are where I managed to twist the hook to make it a little big smaller and fit just a little better.  The item number of this PM box is H1060108C92.  I am curious if anyone has gotten the Nov GM box?



This is not a huge bracelet.  This is a choker necklace.


----------



## junngch

smallfry said:


> The PM box is an elephant bag charm!  I think it is Mykonos/Blue Paon.  I wonder if they're all elephants, or if there will be a variety?  It's really cute, but sadly, not for me. Anyway, here are some pics!
> 
> View attachment 3511061
> View attachment 3511063



I received my PM Box today and it's a seahorse bag charm!  Definitely a variety for November PM box : )


----------



## Anchanel79

I love this seahorse but not so much the elephant. What to do? what to do?

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sleepykitten

junngch said:


> I received my PM Box today and it's a seahorse bag charm!  Definitely a variety for November PM box : )
> View attachment 3515013
> View attachment 3515017


Pretty color! can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## smallfry

junngch said:


> I received my PM Box today and it's a seahorse bag charm!  Definitely a variety for November PM box : )
> View attachment 3515013
> View attachment 3515017


Oh, I love the seahorse!!  I'm tempted to order another PM box


----------



## LadyCupid

Oh the seahorse in pink is so cute! Good to know the PM box is a variety. Now waiting for more confirmation of the MM box whether it is just a kitty or a variety as well.


----------



## Amka

I received my November pm and mm box from the USA site today.
I assume the seahorse charm is from the pm box, and the cat charm is from the mm box.

Does anyone know what the color is of the cat?


----------



## princessmaggie

Amka said:


> I received my November pm and mm box from the USA site today.
> I assume the seahorse charm is from the pm box, and the cat charm is from the mm box.
> 
> Does anyone know what the color is of the cat?
> 
> View attachment 3515187



Oh your seahorse is a beautiful color!


----------



## LadyCupid

Amka said:


> I received my November pm and mm box from the USA site today.
> I assume the seahorse charm is from the pm box, and the cat charm is from the mm box.
> 
> Does anyone know what the color is of the cat?
> 
> View attachment 3515187


Can't be sure of the kitty color. Maybe rose the or flamingo? Your seahorse looks like a BE!! Love BE


----------



## Amka

princessmaggie said:


> Oh your seahorse is a beautiful color!


Thank you 



yodaling1 said:


> Can't be sure of the kitty color. Maybe rose the or flamingo? Your seahorse looks like a BE!! Love BE


Thank you! The color of the cat does look very much like rose tea!
And the seahorse is BE for sure. I love BE, too!


----------



## Sienna220

Amka said:


> I received my November pm and mm box from the USA site today.
> I assume the seahorse charm is from the pm box, and the cat charm is from the mm box.
> 
> Does anyone know what the color is of the cat?
> 
> View attachment 3515187


Your charms are adorable! !! I would guess kitty is rose tea. Is it another color on the other side? 
I'm anxious for mine... supposed to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## LadyCupid

Sienna220 said:


> Your charms are adorable! !! I would guess kitty is rose tea. Is it another color on the other side?
> I'm anxious for mine... supposed to arrive tomorrow!


Please reveal yours when you get. I am anxious to see.


----------



## Sienna220

yodaling1 said:


> Please reveal yours when you get. I am anxious to see.


For sure


----------



## Amka

Sienna220 said:


> Your charms are adorable! !! I would guess kitty is rose tea. Is it another color on the other side?
> I'm anxious for mine... supposed to arrive tomorrow!


Thanks! The other side of the cat charm is black, and the other side of the seahorse charm is orange.
Can't wait to see yours


----------



## Sienna220

Amka said:


> Thanks! The other side of the cat charm is black, and the other side of the seahorse charm is orange.
> Can't wait to see yours


Ooh that's really versatile!


----------



## smallfry

Amka said:


> I received my November pm and mm box from the USA site today.
> I assume the seahorse charm is from the pm box, and the cat charm is from the mm box.
> 
> Does anyone know what the color is of the cat?
> 
> View attachment 3515187



Oooh Amka, those are adorable!  You did well 

I just ordered another PM box, hoping for a seahorse this time!  Will post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## smallfry

yodaling1 said:


> Oh the seahorse in pink is so cute! Good to know the PM box is a variety. Now waiting for more confirmation of the MM box whether it is just a kitty or a variety as well.


yodaling, did you order the MM?  It looks like it's sold out on the US site now.


----------



## danny123

junngch said:


> I received my PM Box today and it's a seahorse bag charm!  Definitely a variety for November PM box : )
> View attachment 3515013
> View attachment 3515017





Amka said:


> I received my November pm and mm box from the USA site today.
> I assume the seahorse charm is from the pm box, and the cat charm is from the mm box.
> 
> Does anyone know what the color is of the cat?
> 
> View attachment 3515187



Wow love the cute little seahorse


----------



## mimi 123

junngch said:


> I received my PM Box today and it's a seahorse bag charm!  Definitely a variety for November PM box : )
> View attachment 3515013
> View attachment 3515017


This is really sweet! Gonna order one to try my luck!


----------



## LadyCupid

smallfry said:


> yodaling, did you order the MM?  It looks like it's sold out on the US site now.


No,I haven't. I was waiting for more confirmation before deciding to get PM or MM. Hopefully it will be restocked.


----------



## Sienna220

Just got my MM box. ...


----------



## Sienna220

And here's my kitty!


----------



## Sienna220

Other side...


----------



## mimi 123

Sienna220 said:


> Other side...
> View attachment 3515619


Welcome to the cat family!


----------



## ghoztz

Sienna220 said:


> And here's my kitty!
> View attachment 3515613


Love the black cat.  So cute!!


----------



## bedhead

Got my PM and MM boxes today! I have never seen such fast shipping- placed the order at 11AM yesterday, got a shipping notification at 1PM and it arrived at 9:30 this morning. 
I got an elephant and a kitty. Wish I had gotten a seahorse like others but the elephant is still cute. The kitty is black like my actual cat so I definitely like that one!


----------



## mimi 123

bedhead said:


> Got my PM and MM boxes today! I have never seen such fast shipping- placed the order at 11AM yesterday, got a shipping notification at 1PM and it arrived at 9:30 this morning.
> I got an elephant and a kitty. Wish I had gotten a seahorse like others but the elephant is still cute. The kitty is black like my actual cat so I definitely like that one!


Congrats! That's super fast! What color is your elephant?


----------



## Masao

Looks like every threads their kitty's one side is black color for sure! Can't wait mine


----------



## tamy

Thanks for posting ladies! So excited, my pm shipped too!


----------



## hermes730

Hi, anyone know what is the MM box in Europe site?  Hope it's leather charm!


----------



## danny123

hermes730 said:


> Hi, anyone know what is the MM box in Europe site?  Hope it's leather charm!


I ordered it and will most likely receive it tomorrow. Will share here ofc


----------



## Masao

Just got my November MM box. It's a kitty charm 
One side is black color, and another side I think it's curry color.
Anyway, I love it and I'm going to keep it


----------



## mimi 123

Masao said:


> Just got my November MM box. It's a kitty charm
> One side is black color, and another side I think it's curry color.
> Anyway, I love it and I'm going to keep it


Love curry color!


----------



## Nina1982

I Had ordered a mm Box in Germany. Today it has arrived and it is a bear charm....


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Masao said:


> Just got my November MM box. It's a kitty charm
> One side is black color, and another side I think it's curry color.
> Anyway, I love it and I'm going to keep it



We're kitty charm twins! (have any clue to what that leather tag is? A bird?) 
Here's my furbaby:


----------



## sleepykitten

GUCCIhoochie said:


> We're kitty charm twins! (have any clue to what that leather tag is? A bird?)
> Here's my furbaby:
> View attachment 3516673



Adorable!!!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

sleepykitten said:


> Adorable!!!


Thanks! He thought it was his new toy  and nearly added another hole with his teeth lol… so naughty


----------



## mimi 123

Nina1982 said:


> I Had ordered a mm Box in Germany. Today it has arrived and it is a bear charm....


Oh how nice!


----------



## CathBB

Your cat is so cute❤️❤️❤️



GUCCIhoochie said:


> We're kitty charm twins! (have any clue to what that leather tag is? A bird?)
> Here's my furbaby:
> View attachment 3516673


----------



## scarf1

GUCCIhoochie said:


> We're kitty charm twins! (have any clue to what that leather tag is? A bird?)
> Here's my furbaby:
> View attachment 3516673


It looks like a goat head to me.


----------



## applepie019

So happy to see everyone 's surprise box !but I was very sad to share my experience. I ordered an Oct MM box on Oct 13, and because this was my first time order from Hermes.com I don't know how fast is the shipping. I have been waiting and no update so far. Finally I called them and found out my package was lost during delivery and they are working on claim with FedEx . The lady on the phone didn't say anything else but she said she will call me back in few days . I really want to get the bunny charm but now is too late to order the Oct box  : (


----------



## Prada Prince

Hi all, just to confirm, the November MM box is a kitty charm from the U.K. website too?


----------



## smallfry

GUCCIhoochie said:


> We're kitty charm twins! (have any clue to what that leather tag is? A bird?)
> Here's my furbaby:
> View attachment 3516673


Aww, so cute!  The ribbon charm is a goat head.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

smallfry said:


> Aww, so cute!  The ribbon charm is a goat head.


OH! Thank you @smallfry and @scarf1 I see the goat head shape now


----------



## Masao

GUCCIhoochie said:


> We're kitty charm twins! (have any clue to what that leather tag is? A bird?)
> Here's my furbaby:
> View attachment 3516673


LOL. Yes, we are  Your kitty is super cute


----------



## sparklelisab

Charm lovers, I am confused!!  Help, I believe I see the kitty charm being called an mm size and then, called pm size.  The U.S. site has a pm charm available---think it is the kitty charm??


----------



## smallfry

sparklelisab said:


> Charm lovers, I am confused!!  Help, I believe I see the kitty charm being called an mm size and then, called pm size.  The U.S. site has a pm charm available---think it is the kitty charm??



I'm pretty positive that the kitty is the MM.  So far, we've seen PMs as a seahorse and elephant.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Simbacat

Nina1982 said:


> I Had ordered a mm Box in Germany. Today it has arrived and it is a bear charm....



Dear Nina, Can you please show us your bear charm?

I ordered MM box from UK and was hoping it will be a cat charm after MM box was sold out in the US site... now i know the chance is slim... 

But good to know it is a charm!! Can't wait to receive it!!


----------



## danny123

Prada Prince said:


> Hi all, just to confirm, the November MM box is a kitty charm from the U.K. website too?


It seems the MM box from the EU website is a bear charm (?). Picking mine up today from the store, so we will see if I get bear charm as well


----------



## Simbacat

danny123 said:


> It seems the MM box from the EU website is a bear charm (?). Picking mine up today from the store, so we will see if I get bear charm as well



Please keep us updated, dying to know [emoji16]


----------



## Nina1982

Simbacat said:


> Dear Nina, Can you please show us your bear charm?
> 
> I ordered MM box from UK and was hoping it will be a cat charm after MM box was sold out in the US site... now i know the chance is slim...
> 
> But good to know it is a charm!! Can't wait to receive it!!





	

		
			
		

		
	
n


----------



## danny123

Nina1982 said:


> View attachment 3517019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517020


Is that malachite? It's my fav H colour, hope mine is same colour


----------



## Simbacat

Nina1982 said:


> View attachment 3517019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517020



Thanks for your photo. The bear looks good [emoji106]


----------



## mimi 123

Nina1982 said:


> View attachment 3517019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517020


I would love to have it! It looks great!!!


----------



## Simbacat

peggyyo1021 said:


> Dear: I so wanted to get the PM box if it's an elephant charm, I think I last saw elephant charm two years ago on European site, and it was gone in two days. I have never seen an elephant charm at Sevres. Can I ask you one more question, do US site accept credit card issued by non-US country? I know they accept that at European site, but wonder if they do for US site. Thanks.



I ordered MM box from UK site, i don't like in europe so i have to use mail forwarding service. Today i received a message from mail forwarder saying that my package has arrived at their facility and they stated the name of the product to be "elephant motif", so i think i have got an elephant charm... another member has got a bear charm from germany site so maybe there are a variety of charms in the european MM boxes this month.


----------



## sparklelisab

smallfry said:


> I'm pretty positive that the kitty is the MM.  So far, we've seen PMs as a seahorse and elephant.  Hope this helps!



Thanks *smallfry*.  Do you think the US website is posted wrong since it says that the GM petit H is only $299.00??  It is notorious for errors. 



Nina1982 said:


> View attachment 3517019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517020



*Nina*, I adore the bear. Living in CA makes finding him a necessity in my charmy life.


----------



## smallfry

sparklelisab said:


> Thanks *smallfry*.  Do you think the US website is posted wrong since it says that the GM petit H is only $299.00??  It is notorious for errors. .


Hi sparkle, I think the GM is a silk necklace or bracelet, it says suitable for women and usually they list the charms as unisex.


----------



## peggyyo1021

Simbacat said:


> I ordered MM box from UK site, i don't like in europe so i have to use mail forwarding service. Today i received a message from mail forwarder saying that my package has arrived at their facility and they stated the name of the product to be "elephant motif", so i think i have got an elephant charm... another member has got a bear charm from germany site so maybe there are a variety of charms in the european MM boxes this month.



Your forward service opened the box for you? that's so nice. I don't live in Europe either, and after hearing it's animal charm, really want to purchae it. But my forwarder said they don't provide the open parcel service, so I will have to have them forward to me, and if I don't like it, the return process is really going to be complicated. Really hope the MM box from Europe site are all animal charms.


----------



## Prada Prince

Dang it... I would have bought it if I knew for sure it was going to be a kitty charm, as I don't want any of the others...


----------



## danny123

Got the bear charm. Not very happy with the colours...
Will post pics soon


----------



## danny123

(Don't ask me why it's upside down lol)
Not really a big fan of the purple. Will most likely return this


----------



## sleepykitten

danny123 said:


> View attachment 3517452
> View attachment 3517451
> 
> View attachment 3517453
> 
> (Don't ask me why it's upside down lol)
> Not really a big fan of the purple. Will most likely return this



Is the purple ultra violet?


----------



## danny123

sleepykitten said:


> Is the purple ultra violet?


Not really sure what colour it is to be honest


----------



## mimi 123

My PM box arrived and it's a pm size seahorse. I think it's rouge h and craie. 
Here is a picture with the gm size seahorse which I got from petit h event long time ago.


----------



## smallfry

danny123 said:


> View attachment 3517452
> View attachment 3517451
> 
> View attachment 3517453
> 
> (Don't ask me why it's upside down lol)
> Not really a big fan of the purple. Will most likely return this


I'm sorry you're disappointed   The blue side is really nice, looks like blue agate.


----------



## smallfry

mimi 123 said:


> My PM box arrived and it's a pm size seahorse. I think it's rouge h and craie.
> Here is a picture with the gm size seahorse which I got from petit h event long time ago.


mimi, you lucked out!  Your seahorse is adorable.  Can you believe my second PM box had an elephant in it too?  Sending it back, although it was lovely (blue paon/rose jaipur).


----------



## ChaneLisette

My mm arrived today and it is a kitty. Rose azalea and black. ❤️


----------



## Amka

ChaneLisette said:


> My mm arrived today and it is a kitty. Rose azalea and black. ❤️
> 
> View attachment 3517721
> View attachment 3517722



How pretty!!! Love rose azalea!!


----------



## danny123

smallfry said:


> I'm sorry you're disappointed   The blue side is really nice, looks like blue agate.


thank you
petit h is such a gamle with the colours, and me being so picky I probably shouldn't have purchased it


----------



## peggyyo1021

The PM and MM are all sold on the US site since yesterday, Do they usually restock it? or do you have to wait for next month's surprise box?


----------



## Mimmy

peggyyo1021 said:


> The PM and MM are all sold on the US site since yesterday, Do they usually restock it? or do you have to wait for next month's surprise box?



I have not seen the surprise boxes restocked, once they are sold out. There will be different ones in December.


----------



## mimi 123

smallfry said:


> mimi, you lucked out!  Your seahorse is adorable.  Can you believe my second PM box had an elephant in it too?  Sending it back, although it was lovely (blue paon/rose jaipur).


Haha... I do not mind elephant. Actually I was looking for a new color of elephant. My previous one was rose jaipur and orange. Blue paon would be nice to have!


----------



## bedhead

mimi 123 said:


> Congrats! That's super fast! What color is your elephant?


Rose Jaipur on one side and I think Bleu Paon on the other. Very bright for me but it's cute!


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Just wanted to share my first Petit H item! I am super happy about it! Can anyone identify the colors here? Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

gigisunsetblue said:


> Just wanted to share my first Petit H item! I am super happy about it! Can anyone identify the colors here? Thanks!
> View attachment 3518643
> 
> View attachment 3518645


Looks like blue paon and gold?


----------



## Meta

gigisunsetblue said:


> Just wanted to share my first Petit H item! I am super happy about it! Can anyone identify the colors here? Thanks!
> View attachment 3518643
> 
> View attachment 3518645


Congrats! It looks really nice in contrast to your B. My guess would be Bleu Paon/Cuivre.


----------



## gigisunsetblue

I know I can count on the knowledge experts here...thank you so much!


----------



## Feelgoodlivegood

Anyone know when the petit H event will be in New York ? Will there be any Christmas petit charm ^^?


----------



## mibonbon

gigisunsetblue said:


> Just wanted to share my first Petit H item! I am super happy about it! Can anyone identify the colors here? Thanks!
> View attachment 3518643
> 
> View attachment 3518645



I got the same exact one as yours! It looks lovely on your beautiful B!! What color is it may I ask?[emoji7]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Feelgoodlivegood said:


> Anyone know when the petit H event will be in New York ? Will there be any Christmas petit charm ^^?




I'm told the beginning of December


----------



## gigisunsetblue

mibonbon said:


> I got the same exact one as yours! It looks lovely on your beautiful B!! What color is it may I ask?[emoji7]



Thank you! It is my pleasure to be your twin  I love this elephant motif!
My B is in orange poppy, a bit brighter and redder than the classic orange.


----------



## Monique1004

ChaneLisette said:


> My mm arrived today and it is a kitty. Rose azalea and black. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3517721
> View attachment 3517722



I just got the exact same one today. It's cute but I like last month's bunny more.


----------



## mibonbon

gigisunsetblue said:


> Thank you! It is my pleasure to be your twin  I love this elephant motif!
> My B is in orange poppy, a bit brighter and redder than the classic orange.



She is just beautiful especially with the GHW! TDF!![emoji7]


----------



## gigisunsetblue

mibonbon said:


> She is just beautiful especially with the GHW! TDF!![emoji7]



Thank you! It was love at first sight...never thought I would get such a bright bag, but it is surprisingly easy to wear/ match!


----------



## Feelgoodlivegood

hotshot said:


> I'm told the beginning of December


Oh, thank you so much !!


----------



## bobamilkttt

I am incredibly sad I missed out on the cat charm for the US. Do you guys know where else I can find it? I have friends in UK and Europe I could ship an order to.


----------



## mygoodies

bobamilkttt said:


> I am incredibly sad I missed out on the cat charm for the US. Do you guys know where else I can find it? I have friends in UK and Europe I could ship an order to.



There might be returns. As far as I can see there's no kitty charm yet on EU Petit H. Good luck!


----------



## mygoodies

danny123 said:


> Got the bear charm. Not very happy with the colours...
> Will post pics soon



Sorry for not updating here abt my EU Petit H MM box  mine was a bear too in dark green ish and orange. Returned the same day I got it. Besides I'm not crazy abt the bear either. I wished it was a bunny


----------



## danny123

mygoodies said:


> Sorry for not updating here abt my EU Petit H MM box  mine was a bear too in dark green ish and orange. Returned the same day I got it. Besides I'm not crazy abt the bear either. I wished it was a bunny


Seems we were both disappointed then  better luck next time hopefully


----------



## papertiger

danny123 said:


> Seems we were both disappointed then  better luck next time hopefully






mygoodies said:


> Sorry for not updating here abt my EU Petit H MM box  mine was a bear too in dark green ish and orange. Returned the same day I got it. Besides I'm not crazy abt the bear either. I wished it was a bunny



Wow, really, the bear and the cat are my absolute favourite!


----------



## Darma

I ordered MM and PM from US website and got a kitty and a seahorse.  I am not too crazy about the sea horse, so it has to go back.  I wish it's an elephant.


----------



## Simbacat

I received my MM box from UK website today. It is a bear charm


----------



## Amka

Simbacat said:


> I received my MM box from UK website today. It is a bear charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520627
> View attachment 3520628



I thought you mentioned that the forwarding service you used said it was an elephant motif... 
Anyway, that is a nice bear charm!


----------



## Darma

Simbacat said:


> I received my MM box from UK website today. It is a bear charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520627
> View attachment 3520628


It is lovely!


----------



## Simbacat

Amka said:


> I thought you mentioned that the forwarding service you used said it was an elephant motif...
> Anyway, that is a nice bear charm!



Yes it does say elephant motif. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I am now trying to find resemblance between my new charm and elephant [emoji848][emoji23]


----------



## Amka

Simbacat said:


> Yes it does say elephant motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520682
> 
> 
> I am now trying to find resemblance between my new charm and elephant [emoji848][emoji23]



Either the forwarding service doesn't know what an elephant looks like or maybe that person was high. Regardless, I can't see any resemblance to an elephant either  Congrats on getting a cute bear!


----------



## danny123

Simbacat said:


> Yes it does say elephant motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520682
> 
> 
> I am now trying to find resemblance between my new charm and elephant [emoji848][emoji23]


this is hilarious, how did they think it was an elephant?


----------



## peggyyo1021

For those of you who have ordered the surprise MM box from the EU website, I have a question. I went ahead and purchase today, and it went through really fast, and already has the Fedex tracking number, and when I clicked it, it showed the package to be 11.02 lbs / 5 kgs!! OMG! How could this be? I can't imagine charms being so heavy...... Does anyone know the reason?


----------



## Simbacat

peggyyo1021 said:


> For those of you who have ordered the surprise MM box from the EU website, I have a question. I went ahead and purchase today, and it went through really fast, and already has the Fedex tracking number, and when I clicked it, it showed the package to be 11.02 lbs / 5 kgs!! OMG! How could this be? I can't imagine charms being so heavy...... Does anyone know the reason?



The exact same thing happened to me! It said 5kg also! I was worrying they were shipping me a wring product. (Maybe a Kelly? Haha)

But when it finally arrived to me, it is less than a pound in weight.


----------



## peggyyo1021

Simbacat said:


> The exact same thing happened to me! It said 5kg also! I was worrying they were shipping me a wring product. (Maybe a Kelly? Haha)
> 
> But when it finally arrived to me, it is less than a pound in weight.



That's a relief. I was starting to worry that it might be something other than charms. Then again I thought, if it was something that big, then it couldn't have been 180 pounds, it would have been more. Hmm...maybe multiple charms? (kidding)


----------



## mimi 123

Simbacat said:


> The exact same thing happened to me! It said 5kg also! I was worrying they were shipping me a wring product. (Maybe a Kelly? Haha)
> But when it finally arrived to me, it is less than a pound in weight.


5kg! Wish they make it in gold! Congrats on your lovely red bear!


----------



## clydekiwi

Darma said:


> View attachment 3520606
> View attachment 3520604
> 
> 
> I ordered MM and PM from US website and got a kitty and a seahorse.  I am not too crazy about the sea horse, so it has to go back.  I wish it's an elephant.



I would love the seahorse but don't want to get the elephant because I already have one


----------



## kath00

What is the GM this month?  It is the only one available right now...


----------



## danny123

peggyyo1021 said:


> For those of you who have ordered the surprise MM box from the EU website, I have a question. I went ahead and purchase today, and it went through really fast, and already has the Fedex tracking number, and when I clicked it, it showed the package to be 11.02 lbs / 5 kgs!! OMG! How could this be? I can't imagine charms being so heavy...... Does anyone know the reason?


I hope they sent a big package full of charms


----------



## Amka

New petit H charms on. USA site!!
Finally they are showing what the product is and we can pick the color family! 

http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ble-product-petith-charm-reindeer-121038.html


----------



## hedgwin99

Amka said:


> New petit H charms on. USA site!!
> Finally they are showing what the product is and we can pick the color family!
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ble-product-petith-charm-reindeer-121038.html
> 
> View attachment 3521957



I wonder is it due to the pop up shop that will be in NY shortly... so H is able to photograph the charm[emoji848]


----------



## Amka

hedgwin99 said:


> I wonder is it due to the pop up shop that will be in NY shortly... so H is able to photograph the charm[emoji848]


I don't know, but I like this way better!


----------



## sleepykitten

Amka said:


> New petit H charms on. USA site!!
> Finally they are showing what the product is and we can pick the color family!
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ble-product-petith-charm-reindeer-121038.html
> 
> View attachment 3521957



This is awesome! The reindeer is perfect for upcoming holiday season[emoji4][emoji318]


----------



## clydekiwi

Amka said:


> New petit H charms on. USA site!!
> Finally they are showing what the product is and we can pick the color family!
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ble-product-petith-charm-reindeer-121038.html
> 
> View attachment 3521957



I wonder how big they are


----------



## sleepykitten

clydekiwi said:


> I wonder how big they are



They are labeled as GM size probably pretty big, like the elephant and rabbit!


----------



## mygoodies

Amka said:


> New petit H charms on. USA site!!
> Finally they are showing what the product is and we can pick the color family!
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ble-product-petith-charm-reindeer-121038.html
> 
> View attachment 3521957



I have this cutie. Will have it hopefully tomorrow together with the seahorse 
Will post ASAP!!


----------



## hoot

hedgwin99 said:


> I wonder is it due to the pop up shop that will be in NY shortly... so H is able to photograph the charm[emoji848]


Hi! Do you have info on the NY pop up shop or can you please direct me where to find any info on tpf? Thank you!


----------



## hedgwin99

hoot said:


> Hi! Do you have info on the NY pop up shop or can you please direct me where to find any info on tpf? Thank you!



I think it was in the NY Hermes thread
I think a tpfer confirmed that in December there will be petite h pop up in NY. 2weeks in Madison H and 2weeks in Wall St H. I think around Christmas holiday both shops open on Saturday and Sunday all the way to Christmas Day


----------



## hoot

hedgwin99 said:


> I think it was in the NY Hermes thread
> I think a tpfer confirmed that in December there will be petite h pop up in NY. 2weeks in Madison H and 2weeks in Wall St H. I think around Christmas holiday both shops open on Saturday and Sunday all the way to Christmas Day


Thank you so much.  I'll check that thread.


----------



## littlefawns

I got a the hermes orange seahorse in the PM box and the black cat charm with pink on the other side in the MM. Will post pics soon!


----------



## Meta

Just thought I'd share these videos that I just came across on petit h.


----------



## sparklelisab

Amka said:


> New petit H charms on. USA site!!
> Finally they are showing what the product is and we can pick the color family!
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ble-product-petith-charm-reindeer-121038.html
> 
> View attachment 3521957


Oh my Gosh!! I am sooo excited about this adorable reindeer!!  I just ordered the pink one...can't wait!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

They have also posted the croc pen holders and silk pleated necklaces again. Seems to be a repeat of the same stuff. We need new things now!


----------



## bakeacookie

Can't wait for more items to show up! And I can't wait to see the crazy expensive pieces, like the sailboat!


----------



## Masao

sparklelisab said:


> Oh my Gosh!! I am sooo excited about this adorable reindeer!!  I just ordered the pink one...can't wait!!



We can order what kind of the color we want? Or we have 3 colors options???


----------



## sparklelisab

Masao said:


> We can order what kind of the color we want? Or we have 3 colors options???


There are two color "families" and we can choose. Either a blue or pink family color.  I am thrilled.  NOW, if I could only get a bunny!!!


----------



## papilloncristal

I placed an order on the reindeer charm about 7 hours through the mobile version of hermes website. I received a confirmation email immediately but when I logged in to the website right now, I couldn't find any info on that order... it just doesn't exist. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Masao

papilloncristal said:


> I placed an order on the reindeer charm about 7 hours through the mobile version of hermes website. I received a confirmation email immediately but when I logged in to the website right now, I couldn't find any info on that order... it just doesn't exist. Does anyone know why?


I had the same issued as well. I called them and they said when the shipping is ready, then you are able to see the order on the website


----------



## papilloncristal

Masao said:


> I had the same issued as well. I called them and they said when the shipping is ready, then you are able to see the order on the website



Thanks! I've just received the email. Can't wait to receive the charms!


----------



## Sienna220

sparklelisab said:


> Oh my Gosh!! I am sooo excited about this adorable reindeer!!  I just ordered the pink one...can't wait!!


Please post a picture when it arrives ! !


----------



## Sienna220

The reindeer look adorable so I can't wait to see in real life .  Hope I can get in red rather than orange for xmas decorating lol


----------



## sparklelisab

Sienna220 said:


> The reindeer look adorable so I can't wait to see in real life .  Hope I can get in red rather than orange for xmas decorating lol


I love a reindeer and would put it on my bag year round.    I just received the "surprise" gift from last week, thinking it was a charm.  Pooohy...double silk wrap bracelet--going back.


----------



## bedhead

There are a ton of petit H items on the site now! Ornaments, card holders, all kinds of stuff.


----------



## arabesques

There will be a petit h "pop-up" shop in New York this holiday season!  It seems open Dec 2 to Jan 7.


----------



## Cygne18

bedhead said:


> There are a ton of petit H items on the site now! Ornaments, card holders, all kinds of stuff.
> View attachment 3524648



Thanks for the update, @bedhead! I hope they rotate and/or add more leather ornaments. Eeee!


----------



## Cygne18

arabesques said:


> There will be a petit h "pop-up" shop in New York this holiday season!  It seems open Dec 2 to Jan 7.



I'm so excited for NYers who can make this event.


----------



## sleepykitten

bedhead said:


> There are a ton of petit H items on the site now! Ornaments, card holders, all kinds of stuff.
> View attachment 3524648



Any body saw the hippo card holder? It's not there any more ...


----------



## nicole0612

sleepykitten said:


> Any body saw the hippo card holder? It's not there any more ...



It is back. I just checked.


----------



## sleepykitten

nicole0612 said:


> It is back. I just checked.
> View attachment 3524756



Got it[emoji111]️[emoji111]️hoping for a good colorway


----------



## hoot

That hippo card holder is so darn cute! Does anyone know if the hippo card holder came in a blue colorway option and I missed it? The alligator has color options for blue, green, or pink. Thanks!


----------



## LVoeluv

How big is the reindeer charm gm? I'm very tempted to order but worry it'll be too big on a picotin 18... (well I haven't buy the bag yet but already starting to accessorize it in my mind's eye, am I nuts? Lol)


----------



## nicole0612

sleepykitten said:


> Got it[emoji111]️[emoji111]️hoping for a good colorway



Great! Post a photo when you get it


----------



## fibbi

So happy to see all the items no more guessing! And it got me to buy the so cute reindeer and a silk ornament. Can't wait to receive!


----------



## clydekiwi

I ordered the silk ornament. Its about time they did it this way


----------



## clydekiwi

LVoeluv said:


> How big is the reindeer charm gm? I'm very tempted to order but worry it'll be too big on a picotin 18... (well I haven't buy the bag yet but already starting to accessorize it in my mind's eye, am I nuts? Lol)



I think its about 5 inches tall


----------



## LVoeluv

clydekiwi said:


> I think its about 5 inches tall



I see, with the dangling of the charm it might go well over the size of the picotin, lol. Thanks for the info [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## afsweet

sleepykitten said:


> Any body saw the hippo card holder? It's not there any more ...



i still see it...if i didn't know it's a hippo, i'd still think the croc piece is just a weird shape though.


----------



## sleepykitten

stephc005 said:


> i still see it...if i didn't know it's a hippo, i'd still think the croc piece is just a weird shape though.



Yeah there is also a crocodile card holder, that's harder to tell lol


----------



## qubed

hoot said:


> That hippo card holder is so darn cute! Does anyone know if the hippo card holder came in a blue colorway option and I missed it? The alligator has color options for blue, green, or pink. Thanks!


The blue colorway hippo is now up.


----------



## hoot

qubed said:


> The blue colorway hippo is now up.


Thanks!


----------



## L etoile

Are these new Petit H items available in stores now or just NY in December?


----------



## bedhead

arabesques said:


> There will be a petit h "pop-up" shop in New York this holiday season!  It seems open Dec 2 to Jan 7.


I was told that those are the dates for Madison Ave and it will move to Wall Street afterward. I've heard lots of conflicting info, but it will definitely start Dec. 2 at Madison.


----------



## arabesques

bedhead said:


> I was told that those are the dates for Madison Ave and it will move to Wall Street afterward. I've heard lots of conflicting info, but it will definitely start Dec. 2 at Madison.



That would be great if so.  I've seen the invitation (I'm going to the reception), so I know those are the official Madison dates... According to my source, the pieces will include some of the most, most exotic.  It should be a full spectacle!


----------



## bedhead

arabesques said:


> That would be great if so.  I've seen the invitation (I'm going to the reception), so I know those are the official Madison dates... According to my source, the pieces will include some of the most, most exotic.  It should be a full spectacle!


Yes, they will reportedly have a ton of items, including some of the really crazy pieces. I'm very much looking forward to it! See you at the reception.


----------



## Monique1004

I just received my deer charm. I ordered the blue color way & the other side was red, not sure which color. Also size comparison btn bunny, cat & deer.


----------



## boboxu

Monique1004 said:


> I just received my deer charm. I ordered the blue color way & the other side was red, not sure which color. Also size comparison btn bunny, cat & deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526043
> View attachment 3526044
> View attachment 3526046


Your collection is so pretty, I love the pink Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

ilovenicebags said:


> They have also posted the croc pen holders and silk pleated necklaces again. Seems to be a repeat of the same stuff. We need new things now!



Just ordered the blue croc pen holder to use for my lip pencil...
New things should be coming to the Madison Avenue store for the Dec event
& they should be really interesting.


----------



## bakeacookie

Super tempted by the silk ornament. But they came out in shapes last year, should I wait for that set?


----------



## Anchanel79

arabesques said:


> That would be great if so.  I've seen the invitation (I'm going to the reception), so I know those are the official Madison dates... According to my source, the pieces will include some of the most, most exotic.  It should be a full spectacle!


So do we have to have invitation to get in? I was hoping to stop by since we are there that weekend.

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bedhead

Anchanel79 said:


> So do we have to have invitation to get in? I was hoping to stop by since we are there that weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


No, the invitation is just for a preview. The petit H items will be on display in the store in its own section as a "pop-up" shop. I'm curious to see where they put it in the Madison Ave store. By the way, while you're there, check out the new shoe salon on the 4th floor- it's gorgeous.


----------



## L etoile

Does anyone have modeling pics of the long pleated silk necklace? It looks really wide but could be cute if it's not too bulky.


----------



## Meta

L etoile said:


> Does anyone have modeling pics of the long pleated silk necklace? It looks really wide but could be cute if it's not too bulky.


@TankerToad posted one here in the earlier pages of this thread.


----------



## junngch

Monique1004 said:


> I just received my deer charm. I ordered the blue color way & the other side was red, not sure which color. Also size comparison btn bunny, cat & deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526043
> View attachment 3526044
> View attachment 3526046



I received mine yesterday. Vey happy with pink and brown color combination : )


----------



## princessmaggie

junngch said:


> I received mine yesterday. Vey happy with pink and brown color combination : )
> 
> View attachment 3527120
> 
> View attachment 3527121



Ohhh this is gorgeous! Mine arrives tomorrow & i'd be so happy if we are twins! Got a duff bunny color last month so really hoping this is a good one!


----------



## L etoile

weN84 said:


> @TankerToad posted one here in the earlier pages of this thread.



Thank you! I did a search and couldn't pull one up. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Mimmy

Pretty porcelain ornament. 
http://m.usa.hermes.com/petit-h/pet...n/round-porcelain-christmas-bauble-96803.html


----------



## Masao

Masao said:


> Just got my November MM box. It's a kitty charm
> One side is black color, and another side I think it's curry color.
> Anyway, I love it and I'm going to keep it


Does any threads knows what kind of the leather for the black color kitty charm???
I don't think it's an Epsom but I can't figure out either!!!
Maybe some threads can try to help me 
Thanks


----------



## Amka

Masao said:


> Does any threads knows what kind of the leather for the black color kitty charm???
> I don't think it's an Epsom but I can't figure out either!!!
> Maybe some threads can try to help me
> Thanks



I think it looks like Veau Grain d'H, some kind of stamped calf leather....


----------



## boo1689

Received my reindeer today


----------



## mimi 123

Got mine today. Wish for a pink...


----------



## Cygne18

mimi 123 said:


> Got mine today. Wish for a pink...



Sooo cute, @mimi 123!


----------



## boo1689

mimi 123 said:


> Got mine today. Wish for a pink...



Now I regret not getting a blue combo ! Yours is really cute~


----------



## mimi 123

boo1689 said:


> Now I regret not getting a blue combo ! Yours is really cute~


Thank you! I wish for brighter color, but this blue looks alright. It's still online, I am debating if I should try my luck again.


----------



## mimi 123

Cygne18 said:


> Sooo cute, @mimi 123!


Thank you dear! I am so addicted to these little ones!


----------



## boo1689

Sis got her charm too~ we decided to trade hahha~


----------



## LVoeluv

boo1689 said:


> Sis got her charm too~ we decided to trade hahha~
> View attachment 3527875



Is that how the reindeer charm looks like on the picotin 18? [emoji7]


----------



## Cygne18

boo1689 said:


> Sis got her charm too~ we decided to trade hahha~
> View attachment 3527875



Ahhhh! So cute!! perfect match for both.


----------



## boo1689

LVoeluv said:


> Is that how the reindeer charm looks like on the picotin 18? [emoji7]



Yup~ my picotin is 18[emoji4]


----------



## Masao

Amka said:


> I think it looks like Veau Grain d'H, some kind of stamped calf leather....


Thank you, Amka 
For me, I never seem this leather before, so maybe it's pretty rare by the way!!!
I LOVE my kitty charm


----------



## Masao

boo1689 said:


> Sis got her charm too~ we decided to trade hahha~
> View attachment 3527875


May I ask what kind of the color are those??? Red and Orange???


----------



## princessmaggie

Monique1004 said:


> I just received my deer charm. I ordered the blue color way & the other side was red, not sure which color. Also size comparison btn bunny, cat & deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526043
> View attachment 3526044
> View attachment 3526046



I think we got the same one! Yours looks a bit brighter on the pink side but maybe it's just the light? Your bunny is just a dream! I returned mine as it was a very dull color. Any ideas what colors these are on the reindeer?


----------



## princessmaggie

Here's my little horned creature on my rouge h Virevolte (not sure she'll look so good on my etoupe or gold B's and definetly not with my geranium K) but as the V is my everyday bag I think I'll keep her!


----------



## boo1689

Masao said:


> May I ask what kind of the color are those??? Red and Orange???



I think red is rubis~
The orangish might be rose Jaipur ~


----------



## Masao

boo1689 said:


> I think red is rubis~
> The orangish might be rose Jaipur ~


Those are very pretty color


----------



## princessmaggie

Monique1004 said:


> I just received my deer charm. I ordered the blue color way & the other side was red, not sure which color. Also size comparison btn bunny, cat & deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526043
> View attachment 3526044
> View attachment 3526046


I've just realized you said you ordered the blue box-I ordered the pink & yet we got the same one????!


----------



## Amka

Masao said:


> Thank you, Amka
> For me, I never seem this leather before, so maybe it's pretty rare by the way!!!
> I LOVE my kitty charm



You are welcome!
It is quite a special leather indeed. I only saw pictures of it on small leather goods.
I like that it has a nice shine to it. Lucky you to get the kitty charm in such a nice leather


----------



## mimi 123

There is snowman charm online. http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...able-product-petith-charm-snowman-121036.html


----------



## Cygne18

Leather snowman up online! 
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...able-product-petith-charm-snowman-121036.html


----------



## Cygne18

mimi 123 said:


> There is snowman charm online. http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...able-product-petith-charm-snowman-121036.html



HAHAH! Jinx @mimi 123!


----------



## mimi 123

Cygne18 said:


> Leather snowman up online!
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...able-product-petith-charm-snowman-121036.html


Just ordered one.


----------



## mimi 123

EU site has heart charm.


----------



## boo1689

mimi 123 said:


> Just ordered one.



Woohoo~ thanks to both of your posts I placed an order as well!! Xoxoxo~

Now if they would just post the gingerbread man next [emoji847]!!!!!


----------



## mimi 123

boo1689 said:


> Woohoo~ thanks to both of your posts I placed an order as well!! Xoxoxo~
> Now if they would just post the gingerbread man next [emoji847]!!!!!


Same wish here!!!


----------



## Cygne18

boo1689 said:


> Woohoo~ thanks to both of your posts I placed an order as well!! Xoxoxo~
> 
> Now if they would just post the gingerbread man next [emoji847]!!!!!



Yes! I want Mr. Ginger too! He's wonderful.


----------



## boo1689

Cygne18 said:


> Yes! I want Mr. Ginger too! He's wonderful.



[emoji301]️[emoji301]️[emoji301]️ high 5  ladies !! Fingers crossed ~~


----------



## danny123

I wish the EU site would get those cardholders, they're so pretty
Love the snowman charm, so cute


----------



## mygoodies

danny123 said:


> I wish the EU site would get those cardholders, they're so pretty
> Love the snowman charm, so cute



Same thing! I wish they would replace the heart charm with seasonal items


----------



## LadyCupid

I hope USA site will list more Christmas petit h like the gingerbread, shooting star, angel, snowflake etc. Would love the gingerbread. The snowman addition is a nice touch.


----------



## Masao

I got my reindeer charm today! It's pink and dark blue.
I think they are perfectly match


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

junngch said:


> I received mine yesterday. Vey happy with pink and brown color combination : )
> 
> View attachment 3527120
> 
> View attachment 3527121


So cute, did you choose the colors?


----------



## ghoztz

Masao said:


> I got my reindeer charm today! It's pink and dark blue.
> I think they are perfectly match



so adorable!! Now I want one


----------



## boboxu

Masao said:


> I got my reindeer charm today! It's pink and dark blue.
> I think they are perfectly match


Yours is so pretty, mine was dark brown and dark orangish color, returning it


----------



## Masao

boboxu said:


> Yours is so pretty, mine was dark brown and dark orangish color, returning it


Thank you, boboxu 
I like mine too!!!


----------



## LVoeluv

boo1689 said:


> Yup~ my picotin is 18[emoji4]



Lovely color! Do you mind posting the bag front view with the reindeer charm? I'm thinking if I should get one as gm size sounds big on the picotin 18?? TIA [emoji7]


----------



## clydekiwi

Cygne18 said:


> Leather snowman up online!
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...able-product-petith-charm-snowman-121036.html



And its a pm size [emoji106]


----------



## Mimmy

Silk dolphin. 


http://m.usa.hermes.com/petit-h/pet...e-product-petith-christmas-dolphin-67525.html


----------



## mimi 123

Masao said:


> I got my reindeer charm today! It's pink and dark blue.
> I think they are perfectly match


This is so sweet!


----------



## boo1689

LVoeluv said:


> Lovely color! Do you mind posting the bag front view with the reindeer charm? I'm thinking if I should get one as gm size sounds big on the picotin 18?? TIA [emoji7]





I looped the string around the handle twice and this is how it looks ~ I don't think it's too big but then again I'm known for my crazy charms haha~


----------



## LVoeluv

@boo1689 
I'm in love with your bag n charm!! Is that tosca? [emoji7][emoji7] thanks for showing this, can't stop staring! Think [emoji189] I'm gonna wait till Dec 2 when the petit h event starts in NYC

PS: somehow the quote doesn't work so I hope the tag works? [emoji28]


----------



## Monique1004

princessmaggie said:


> I've just realized you said you ordered the blue box-I ordered the pink & yet we got the same one????!



Hmm.... I felt a little weird about that since I was expecting both side to be blue but the receipt says 'blue' as I ordered. I still think it's cute. I'm debating whether to order another one or not.


----------



## boo1689

LVoeluv said:


> @boo1689
> I'm in love with your bag n charm!! Is that tosca? [emoji7][emoji7] thanks for showing this, can't stop staring! Think [emoji189] I'm gonna wait till Dec 2 when the petit h event starts in NYC
> 
> PS: somehow the quote doesn't work so I hope the tag works? [emoji28]



Thank you! I think the reindeer is rubis~ so lucky you will be able to check out the petit h event! I hope you find lots of cute items[emoji847]


----------



## LVoeluv

boo1689 said:


> Thank you! I think the reindeer is rubis~ so lucky you will be able to check out the petit h event! I hope you find lots of cute items[emoji847]



Oops, I meant your picotin cutie, is that tosca? So so pretty!!! [emoji7][emoji7] thanks! I sure hope there'll be available to purchase and not one charm a day as I'm still like 3 hours drive away from NYC, lol


----------



## boo1689

LVoeluv said:


> Oops, I meant your picotin cutie, is that tosca? So so pretty!!! [emoji7][emoji7] thanks! I sure hope there'll be available to purchase and not one charm a day as I'm still like 3 hours drive away from NYC, lol



Hahahah my picotin is really old~ she's rose shocking in chèvre [emoji847]

You must stock up on those charms then considering how long your drive is [emoji12]


----------



## princessmaggie

Monique1004 said:


> Hmm.... I felt a little weird about that since I was expecting both side to be blue but the receipt says 'blue' as I ordered. I still think it's cute. I'm debating whether to order another one or not.



Me too! I was thinking the way it was described it was going to be shades of red/pink on both sides as well! Also thinking about ordering another one!!


----------



## Masao

mimi 123 said:


> This is so sweet!


Thank you, mimi 123


----------



## Sienna220

Boo!! Ordered the porcelain ornament from petit h earlier today that was on US site but now told item is no longer available .  ughhh. doesn't this inconvenience qualify me for an extra kitty charm pretty please ? ?


----------



## L etoile

Ugh, I ordered two pleated silk necklaces and it was a mistake. The fuchsia/pink/red is actually a bright pink/yellow that looks like a lei. The blue one that I ordered has a strange kink in one side so it doesn't lay right. Both need to go back. I think this is my last foray into petit H.


----------



## LadyCupid

L etoile said:


> Ugh, I ordered two pleated silk necklaces and it was a mistake. The fuchsia/pink/red is actually a bright pink/yellow that looks like a lei. The blue one that I ordered has a strange kink in one side so it doesn't lay right. Both need to go back. I think this is my last foray into petit H.


I am so sorry to read this. Waiting for a refund can take time too with hermes.com


----------



## Mimmy

Another porcelain ornament. 


http://m.usa.hermes.com/petit-h/pet...aine-d-ancre-link-christmas-bauble-96804.html


----------



## Sienna220

Black Friday "steal" that Hermès put up today under petit h...lol....imagine that a bag under $1000 usd. haha


----------



## DreamingPink

I got my reindeer today! It's pink/navy combo, still thinking to keep it or not since I really want the pink/brown one. 
As a matter of fact I like the mini green deer on the package better [emoji38] anyone else got this?
The bauble is going back for sure...


----------



## mibonbon

MiniNavy said:


> I got my reindeer today! It's pink/navy combo, still thinking to keep it or not since I really want the pink/brown one.
> As a matter of fact I like the mini green deer on the package better [emoji38] anyone else got this?
> The bauble is going back for sure...
> 
> View attachment 3530972
> View attachment 3530974



Congrats!! The reindeer is really cute! Can I ask if the green leather piece came with the reindeer charm or bauble? Mine reindeer charm didn't come with any leather piece for the packaging like they usually do. So strange[emoji848]


----------



## DreamingPink

mibonbon said:


> Congrats!! The reindeer is really cute! Can I ask if the green leather piece came with the reindeer charm or bauble? Mine reindeer charm didn't come with any leather piece for the packaging like they usually do. So strange[emoji848]



It came with the reindeer charm... it's so not fair if some gets one and some don't... I hope CS can settle this for you...


----------



## mibonbon

MiniNavy said:


> It came with the reindeer charm... it's so not fair if some gets one and some don't... I hope CS can settle this for you...



This is the second time they "forgot" to send a leather piece with my petit H charm. The ribbon is also just the regular H ribbon, not the petit H ribbon. I might have to call the CS and ask them about this. 

On the other hand, your green bambi is just lovely! Especially love the green color. Lucky you! [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## sparklelisab

MiniNavy said:


> I got my reindeer today! It's pink/navy combo, still thinking to keep it or not since I really want the pink/brown one.
> As a matter of fact I like the mini green deer on the package better [emoji38] anyone else got this?
> The bauble is going back for sure...
> 
> View attachment 3530972
> View attachment 3530974


Adorable!!  Love the reindeer but if s/he isn't talking to you, RETURN my dear.  I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## sparklelisab

mygoodies said:


> Same thing! I wish they would replace the heart charm with seasonal items


And I want a heart but none on US cite.  The grass is always stinkin' greener on other side of the pond!!


----------



## DreamingPink

MiniNavy said:


> I got my reindeer today! It's pink/navy combo, still thinking to keep it or not since I really want the pink/brown one.
> As a matter of fact I like the mini green deer on the package better [emoji38] anyone else got this?
> The bauble is going back for sure...
> 
> View attachment 3530974




Can any experts here identify the bambi for me please.. is it bamboo or menthe green?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Grigri Rodeo Charm MM
Its on my YSL shopping tote for now waiting on my new Kelly to arrive from Japan 

I love those xmas charms but none on the hermes store online in Aus and im too heavily pregnant to trek to the boutique[emoji22]  ill just gaze in awe at everyone else's [emoji1]


----------



## sparklelisab

I just received my kitty charm to commemorate my new Rescue kitty, Cosmo!!


MiniNavy said:


> Can any experts here identify the bambi for me please.. is it bamboo or menthe green?


Pretty sure it is menthe!  So sweet.


----------



## DreamingPink

sparklelisab said:


> I just received my kitty charm to commemorate my new Rescue kitty, Cosmo!!
> 
> Pretty sure it is menthe!  So sweet.



Thank you! Would love to see your kitty charm too!


----------



## LadyCupid

sparklelisab said:


> I just received my kitty charm to commemorate my new Rescue kitty, Cosmo!!
> 
> Pretty sure it is menthe!  So sweet.


Can't wait for your reveal of the charm and the kitty.


----------



## Sienna220

sparklelisab said:


> I just received my kitty charm to commemorate my new Rescue kitty, Cosmo!!
> 
> Pretty sure it is menthe!  So sweet.


2 new kitties for you !  how wonderful ! 
Welcome home Cosmo ! !!


----------



## sparklelisab

Sienna220 said:


> 2 new kitties for you !  how wonderful !
> Welcome home Cosmo ! !!





S[ATTACH=full]3532484[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=full]3532485[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=full]3532487[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=full]3532489[/ATTACH] ienna220 said:


> 2 new kitties for you !  how wonderful !
> Welcome home Cosmo ! !!


I am such of goober!  Here is new Kitty!  I have been loving a flat petit h charm on back of bag, and then the bulkier on front!  And this is Cosmo.  I did not need a cat for goodness sake, but I was at the pet store buying cat food, and I read his description:  declawed, never been outside, 5 years old--and I burst into tears---how utterly sad.  Then we looked at each other, and I brought him home.  He stayed under my bed for a week, but this is his second week and he is happy and content with friends and family!  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## LadyCupid

sparklelisab said:


> View attachment 3532484
> View attachment 3532485
> View attachment 3532487
> View attachment 3532489
> 
> 
> I am such of goober!  Here is new Kitty!  I have been loving a flat petit h charm on back of bag, and then the bulkier on front!  And this is Cosmo.  I did not need a cat for goodness sake, but I was at the pet store buying cat food, and I read his description:  declawed, never been outside, 5 years old--and I burst into tears---how utterly sad.  Then we looked at each other, and I brought him home.  He stayed under my bed for a week, but this is his second week and he is happy and content with friends and family!  Thank you for letting me share.


Bless your heart Lisa for taking care of the cat. I can't believe he has benever been outside in 5 years? How devastating! I hope he will eventually get use to going outside. He is a very handsome cat.


----------



## Cygne18

sparklelisab said:


> View attachment 3532484
> View attachment 3532485
> View attachment 3532487
> View attachment 3532489
> 
> 
> I am such of goober!  Here is new Kitty!  I have been loving a flat petit h charm on back of bag, and then the bulkier on front!  And this is Cosmo.  I did not need a cat for goodness sake, but I was at the pet store buying cat food, and I read his description:  declawed, never been outside, 5 years old--and I burst into tears---how utterly sad.  Then we looked at each other, and I brought him home.  He stayed under my bed for a week, but this is his second week and he is happy and content with friends and family!  Thank you for letting me share.



Cosmo is adorable. I'm so glad he found you and vice versa. Congrats on your new fuzzy and furry addition, along with your leather cat charm.


----------



## smallfry

sparklelisab said:


> View attachment 3532484
> View attachment 3532485
> View attachment 3532487
> View attachment 3532489
> 
> 
> I am such of goober!  Here is new Kitty!  I have been loving a flat petit h charm on back of bag, and then the bulkier on front!  And this is Cosmo.  I did not need a cat for goodness sake, but I was at the pet store buying cat food, and I read his description:  declawed, never been outside, 5 years old--and I burst into tears---how utterly sad.  Then we looked at each other, and I brought him home.  He stayed under my bed for a week, but this is his second week and he is happy and content with friends and family!  Thank you for letting me share.


Cosmo is beautiful!  It's actually much safer for him to be inside, especially since he's declawed.  Thank you for bringing him into your home


----------



## boo1689

sparklelisab said:


> View attachment 3532484
> View attachment 3532485
> View attachment 3532487
> View attachment 3532489
> 
> 
> I am such of goober!  Here is new Kitty!  I have been loving a flat petit h charm on back of bag, and then the bulkier on front!  And this is Cosmo.  I did not need a cat for goodness sake, but I was at the pet store buying cat food, and I read his description:  declawed, never been outside, 5 years old--and I burst into tears---how utterly sad.  Then we looked at each other, and I brought him home.  He stayed under my bed for a week, but this is his second week and he is happy and content with friends and family!  Thank you for letting me share.



Cosmo is sooooooooo handsome [emoji7] so happy you and him found each other !! 
Love the way you hang your charms [emoji76]


----------



## Maedi

sparklelisab said:


> View attachment 3532484
> View attachment 3532485
> View attachment 3532487
> View attachment 3532489
> 
> 
> I am such of goober!  Here is new Kitty!  I have been loving a flat petit h charm on back of bag, and then the bulkier on front!  And this is Cosmo.  I did not need a cat for goodness sake, but I was at the pet store buying cat food, and I read his description:  declawed, never been outside, 5 years old--and I burst into tears---how utterly sad.  Then we looked at each other, and I brought him home.  He stayed under my bed for a week, but this is his second week and he is happy and content with friends and family!  Thank you for letting me share.



Thanks for sharing this story. Cosmo is beautiful and looks very wise. He is lucky to be with you. Love the petit h charm as well.


----------



## Sienna220

sparklelisab said:


> View attachment 3532484
> View attachment 3532485
> View attachment 3532487
> View attachment 3532489
> 
> 
> I am such of goober!  Here is new Kitty!  I have been loving a flat petit h charm on back of bag, and then the bulkier on front!  And this is Cosmo.  I did not need a cat for goodness sake, but I was at the pet store buying cat food, and I read his description:  declawed, never been outside, 5 years old--and I burst into tears---how utterly sad.  Then we looked at each other, and I brought him home.  He stayed under my bed for a week, but this is his second week and he is happy and content with friends and family!  Thank you for letting me share.


Cosmo is such a cutie!!! look at that face!!! awww!!!

I feel so happy that you adopted a kitty that needed a home. there are so many wonderful ones that are begging for love. I was not looking for a cat either but literally saved my cat from being euthanized by mere minutes  ( no exaggeration ) years ago and I am forever grateful she came into my life. I'm sure you will feel the same way about sweet Cosmo!


----------



## Cygne18

Leather pine tree: http://m.usa.hermes.com/petit-h/pet...oduct-petith-charm-christmas-tree-121037.html


----------



## Amka

Cygne18 said:


> Leather pine tree: http://m.usa.hermes.com/petit-h/pet...oduct-petith-charm-christmas-tree-121037.html



Pic for reference


----------



## bedhead

sparklelisab said:


> View attachment 3532484
> View attachment 3532485
> View attachment 3532487
> View attachment 3532489
> 
> 
> I am such of goober!  Here is new Kitty!  I have been loving a flat petit h charm on back of bag, and then the bulkier on front!  And this is Cosmo.  I did not need a cat for goodness sake, but I was at the pet store buying cat food, and I read his description:  declawed, never been outside, 5 years old--and I burst into tears---how utterly sad.  Then we looked at each other, and I brought him home.  He stayed under my bed for a week, but this is his second week and he is happy and content with friends and family!  Thank you for letting me share.


What a sweet face! Glad he is getting used to his new home. And you have a kitty charm to remind you of him when you're out and about!


----------



## mygoodies

My PM Seahorse and the super cute reindeer (GM). I think the Seahorse is pink confetti and Gris Mouette?! Love the true grey!


----------



## mimi 123

mygoodies said:


> My PM Seahorse and the super cute reindeer (GM). I think the Seahorse is pink confetti and Gris Mouette?! Love the true grey!


Congrats! You get the best colors!!!


----------



## mygoodies

mimi 123 said:


> Congrats! You get the best colors!!!



Thank u dear. I was lucky a friend went to the Petit H exhibition in Geneva for me  she picked out the prettiest ones indeed [emoji317][emoji317]
They're super CUTE!


----------



## c18027

Here are my round porcelain ornaments — one in Mosaique au 24 in platinum and one in Nil.  I am hoping someone else can share what patterns they received!


----------



## Mimmy

c18027 said:


> Here are my round porcelain ornaments — one in Mosaique au 24 in platinum and one in Nil.  I am hoping someone else can share what patterns they received!



These are really lovely, c18027! I am sorry that I missed them.


----------



## gourmet

Hi! Anyone have any info on the petit h launch in New York Madison? I was invited to go into the store on dec 1 but was given a specific time slot in the afternoon.. thought that was a bit strange as I originally thought it would be a cocktail event or something


----------



## mimi 123

c18027 said:


> Here are my round porcelain ornaments — one in Mosaique au 24 in platinum and one in Nil.  I am hoping someone else can share what patterns they received!


This is really cute!


----------



## LadyCupid

mygoodies said:


> My PM Seahorse and the super cute reindeer (GM). I think the Seahorse is pink confetti and Gris Mouette?! Love the true grey!
> 
> View attachment 3533263
> 
> View attachment 3533264
> 
> View attachment 3533265
> 
> View attachment 3533266


You got 2 really nice ones.



mygoodies said:


> Thank u dear. I was lucky a friend went to the Petit H exhibition in Geneva for me  she picked out the prettiest ones indeed [emoji317][emoji317]
> They're super CUTE!


Lucky indeed. I wish I had someone to buy for me too. I saw the super cute Gingerbread, angel, shooting stars etc and I am hoping I can somehow find the Gingerbread eventually. Hopefully not at crazy high price.



c18027 said:


> Here are my round porcelain ornaments — one in Mosaique au 24 in platinum and one in Nil.  I am hoping someone else can share what patterns they received!


I love the Mosaique porcelain. This is a pretty one.


----------



## Anchanel79

Didn't get the mosaique but loving this also

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mimi 123

Dream became true. This time I got a sweet pink one! 
But again no petit h ribbon and the little leather tag...


----------



## boo1689

Sis collection is growing [emoji301]️


----------



## boo1689

mimi 123 said:


> Dream became true. This time I got a sweet pink one!
> But again no petit h ribbon and the little leather tag...



Ooooo sooooo cute Mimi ! Soooo happy for you ~~~
What color is on the other side ?


----------



## LadyCupid

mimi 123 said:


> Dream became true. This time I got a sweet pink one!
> But again no petit h ribbon and the little leather tag...


You got a pretty one. Oh not only you don't have little leather tag, there is no petit h ribbon also?? I don't even know if this can be requested from their customer service.


----------



## mimi 123

boo1689 said:


> Ooooo sooooo cute Mimi ! Soooo happy for you ~~~
> What color is on the other side ?


Thank you. I think it's charcoal.


----------



## mimi 123

yodaling1 said:


> You got a pretty one. Oh not only you don't have little leather tag, there is no petit h ribbon also?? I don't even know if this can be requested from their customer service.


I think I'll give a try tomorrow. The reindeer came to me "naked" too. No petit h ribbon and tag.


----------



## clydekiwi

boo1689 said:


> Sis collection is growing [emoji301]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533506



How big is the snowman


----------



## Masao

mygoodies said:


> My PM Seahorse and the super cute reindeer (GM). I think the Seahorse is pink confetti and Gris Mouette?! Love the true grey!
> 
> View attachment 3533263
> 
> View attachment 3533264
> 
> View attachment 3533265
> 
> View attachment 3533266


Wow...VERY NICE COLOR!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

mimi 123 said:


> I think I'll give a try tomorrow. The reindeer came to me "naked" too. No petit h ribbon and tag.


Oh no. Please update after you call the customer service. I am curious to know if they will actually resend the missing ribbons and leather charms.


----------



## luckylove

mimi 123 said:


> I think I'll give a try tomorrow. The reindeer came to me "naked" too. No petit h ribbon and tag.



Mine was naked too!


----------



## sparklelisab

Maedi said:


> Thanks for sharing this story. Cosmo is beautiful and looks very wise. He is lucky to be with you. Love the petit h charm as well.


Hello my dear Silky friend.  I keep trying to pm you but cannot do it--I just keep starting conversations....errrr......I will figure it out but had to go "public" to send you a hug!!


----------



## hedgwin99

sparklelisab said:


> View attachment 3532484
> View attachment 3532485
> View attachment 3532487
> View attachment 3532489
> 
> 
> I am such of goober!  Here is new Kitty!  I have been loving a flat petit h charm on back of bag, and then the bulkier on front!  And this is Cosmo.  I did not need a cat for goodness sake, but I was at the pet store buying cat food, and I read his description:  declawed, never been outside, 5 years old--and I burst into tears---how utterly sad.  Then we looked at each other, and I brought him home.  He stayed under my bed for a week, but this is his second week and he is happy and content with friends and family!  Thank you for letting me share.



Bless your heart in welcoming this kitty to ur home.. I'm sure she is loving it and thankful everyday [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## sparklelisab

Charmies, I just recieved my reindeer and he was naked too!  Bummer.  I am not thrilled with the pink side, but I love the rich chocolate color.  I am carrying black bag, Joan Jett, so she is current model but I think the brown reindeer will be fabulous on my gold and barenia birkins.  Keeper!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Did anyone get their petit h that is not naked? I am wondering if this is the norm now they don't include ribbons and leather charm. How frustrating.


----------



## Monique1004

yodaling1 said:


> Did anyone get their petit h that is not naked? I am wondering if this is the norm now they don't include ribbons and leather charm. How frustrating.



I got all my bunny, kitty & reindeer with leather charms & petite h ribbon.


----------



## DreamingPink

Can I ask what is the return policy for Petit H in US? Customer service said it's 10 days, but I can't find such info on the website... thanks ladies!


----------



## mibonbon

I got my rabbit without the petit H confetti piece but it did come with the Petit H ribbon. I contacted customer service and they promised to send me one and which they did. 
For my seahorse and elephant, all came with confetti piece with ribbon.
However for my reindeer, it did not come with confetti piece, petit h ribbon and petit h booklet! I already emailed CS and their reply is they have ran out of the confetti piece. This seems very strange because I see others sharing their petit H items recently with confetti piece. It is truly unfair that some of us get it but other don't. Without confetti piece, ribbon and booklet, it's just not the whole package. Mind you we are paying the same price as everyone else...


----------



## c18027

MiniNavy said:


> Can I ask what is the return policy for Petit H in US? Customer service said it's 10 days, but I can't find such info on the website... thanks ladies!



The petit H return policy as posted on the US website does seem to be a little confusing.  I think they meant to say that "returns must be made within 30 days of the date of _order_ ... or 10 days after the date you receive the product whichever occurs _later_."   So if you ordered the item on November 1st and received it on November 15th, the return must be made by November 30th, not by November 25th.  Does that make sense?

http://usa.hermes.com/customer-service/general-terms-conditions-sale/usa


----------



## DreamingPink

c18027 said:


> The petit H return policy as posted on the US website does seem to be a little confusing.  I think they meant to say that "returns must be made within 30 days of the date of _order_ ... or 10 days after the date you receive the product whichever occurs _later_."   So if you ordered the item on November 1st and received it on November 15th, the return must be made by November 30th, not by November 25th.  Does that make sense?
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/customer-service/general-terms-conditions-sale/usa



Thanks so much for your detailed explanation!! I finally found that paragraph too and was trying to digest it , and I think you are totally right! Really appreciate it!![emoji4]


----------



## boo1689

clydekiwi said:


> How big is the snowman



4" tall and 2" at the widest point ( not counting the scarf)


----------



## clydekiwi

boo1689 said:


> 4" tall and 2" at the widest point ( not counting the scarf)



Thanks


----------



## Maedi

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my dear Silky friend.  I keep trying to pm you but cannot do it--I just keep starting conversations....errrr......I will figure it out but had to go "public" to send you a hug!!


Hugs to you and I have missed you. How are the goats?


----------



## boboxu

mimi 123 said:


> Dream became true. This time I got a sweet pink one!
> But again no petit h ribbon and the little leather tag...


Crossing my toes n fingers that they will send me this color Waiting for mine....


----------



## mimi 123

boboxu said:


> Crossing my toes n fingers that they will send me this color Waiting for mine....


I have so many petit h charms and this is the first pink one I have. So it will come! 


yodaling1 said:


> Oh no. Please update after you call the customer service. I am curious to know if they will actually resend the missing ribbons and leather charms.


I called the customer service. The girl is very sweet and gonna send me the missing ribbons and leather tag in a mail. Hope it will arrive soon!


----------



## hedgwin99

Anyone got this in their emails?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hedgwin99 said:


> Anyone got this in their emails?
> View attachment 3534204



Yes!!  Just got it!!!


----------



## boo1689

I'm such a sucker for pink [emoji178] very lucky to have received the reindeer in rose confetti and the snowman in pink [emoji847]


----------



## momasaurus

hedgwin99 said:


> Anyone got this in their emails?
> View attachment 3534204


Yes. What is likely to happen at the "workshop"? Could be fun!


----------



## peggyyo1021

The new Christmas Surprise MM box just came out on the EU site, judging by the price, I think it's a charm, but wonder what it is. I received my November MM box from the EU site today, and it is indeed the bear, so cute.


----------



## LadyCupid

mimi 123 said:


> I have so many petit h charms and this is the first pink one I have. So it will come!
> 
> I called the customer service. The girl is very sweet and gonna send me the missing ribbons and leather tag in a mail. Hope it will arrive soon!


That is great to hear! Hope those missing the bundle can get theirs too by calling.


----------



## LadyCupid

Silk star petit H $100
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...able-product-petith-christmas-star-67526.html


----------



## smallfry

mibonbon said:


> I got my rabbit without the petit H confetti piece but it did come with the Petit H ribbon. I contacted customer service and they promised to send me one and which they did. For my seahorse and elephant, all came with confetti piece with ribbon.
> However for my reindeer, it did not come with confetti piece, petit h ribbon and petit h booklet! I already emailed CS and their reply is they have ran out of the confetti piece. This seems very strange because I see others sharing their petit H items recently with confetti piece. It is truly unfair that some of us get it but other don't. Without confetti piece, ribbon and booklet, it's just not the whole package. Mind you we are paying the same price as everyone else...





mimi 123 said:


> Dream became true. This time I got a sweet pink one!
> But again no petit h ribbon and the little leather tag...



That stinks, the ribbon and tags are part of the appeal.  Maybe it's because people are returning their Petit H items without sending those back?  There are listings on e bay for just the little ribbon charm, and they go for quite a bit ... not right.


----------



## DreamingPink

smallfry said:


> That stinks, the ribbon and tags are part of the appeal.  Maybe it's because people are returning their Petit H items without sending those back?  There are listings on e bay for just the little ribbon charm, and they go for quite a bit ... not right.



I saw like $200-400 for those ribbon charms, unbelievable! I doubt if anybody would buy them tho...


----------



## amandakmc

hedgwin99 said:


> Anyone got this in their emails?
> View attachment 3534204



I got it too!


----------



## lipeach21

amandakmc said:


> I got it too!



Me too! Anybody going?


----------



## shoppe

Dolphin $135
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...e-product-petith-christmas-dolphin-67525.html

Tree $145
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...oduct-petith-charm-christmas-tree-121037.html


----------



## DreamingPink

The reindeer charm is sold out in the pink/red color family! Mine will definitely be a keeper then!


----------



## ShadowComet

Just got mine today. They are not the colors that I expected but I'm going to keep them since they are my 1st petit order.


----------



## neverfull3

My petit H


----------



## CClovesbags

MiniNavy said:


> Thanks so much for your detailed explanation!! I finally found that paragraph too and was trying to digest it , and I think you are totally right! Really appreciate it!![emoji4]




Hello, didn't mean to barge in but I also got my two charms yesterday and picked up at our local store. They were meant for xmas presents so I called CS this morning regarding the return policy, the lady told me they had an extended period till January 31st. HTH [emoji4]


----------



## fibbi

I just picked up my reindeer charm but sadly it's dark red and navy blue on the other side. I already had the red bunny charm and don't want another one in dark red. I don't like the navy blue either. I was hoping to get the brown one. Sadly I just returned it.


----------



## fibbi

boo1689 said:


> I'm such a sucker for pink [emoji178] very lucky to have received the reindeer in rose confetti and the snowman in pink [emoji847]
> View attachment 3534215
> 
> View attachment 3534213
> View attachment 3534214


You are the lucky one!!! I wish I got the pink one too!


----------



## DreamingPink

CClovesbags said:


> Hello, didn't mean to barge in but I also got my two charms yesterday and picked up at our local store. They were meant for xmas presents so I called CS this morning regarding the return policy, the lady told me they had an extended period till January 31st. HTH [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3535386



OH thanks so much for the update! I wish they could be more clear and upfront about the new policy... but I'm keeping mine anyway 
Congratz on your charms too!


----------



## LadyCupid

CClovesbags said:


> Hello, didn't mean to barge in but I also got my two charms yesterday and picked up at our local store. They were meant for xmas presents so I called CS this morning regarding the return policy, the lady told me they had an extended period till January 31st. HTH [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3535386


Great info! Thank you.


----------



## LadyCupid

Decided to add these infos here for future reference in case if we need to play the guessing game again. Prices are in US$
*
Pine tree charm PM*
Color : blue/green/turquoise
Ref. H1053058 40
$145.00

*Reindeer charm GM*
Hermes reindeer charm in calfskin and silk twill, GM size (100% silk). Measures 5.5" x 2.5"
Color : blue/green/turquoise
Ref. H1053068 40
$280.00

*Snowman charm PM*
Hermes snowman charm in calfskin and silk twill, PM size (100% silk)
Color : fuchsia pink red
Ref. H1053078 41
$145.00

*Round ornament*
Hermes round ornament in silk
Diameter measures 3.7"
Color : blue/green/turquoise
Ref. H1022238 03
Color : purple
Ref. H1022238 04
$65.00

*Silk dolphin*
Silk dolphin (100% silk), to be hung on a tree or as an interior decoration.
Dimensions: 12 x 10 x 3 cm
Color : blue/green/turquoise
Ref. H1022388 02
Color : fuchsia/red/pink
Ref. H1022388 01
Color: noir/blanc
Ref. H1022388 03
$135.00

*Star ornament*
Hermes star-shaped ornament in silk
Measures 4.7" x 4.7" x 1.3"
Color : fuchsia/red/pink
Ref. H1022318 01
$100.00

*Alligator Key holder*
Hermes key holder in alligator leather. Measures 3.3" x 3.9"
Color : blue/green/turquoise
Ref. H1047008 41
$540.00

*Passport holder*
Hermes passport holder in canvas and calfskin. Measures 6.7" x 4.9"
Color : blue/green/purple
Ref. H1060208 40
$210.00

*Crocodile card holder*
Hermes card holder in calfskin and goatskin. Crocodile in alligator leather. Holds up to 3 cards. Measures 2.7" x 3.9"
Color : blue
Ref. H1033888 01
Color : green
Ref. H1033888 03
$610.00

*Hippo card holder*
Hermes card holder in calfskin and goatskin. Hippo in alligator leather. Holds up to 3 cards. Measures 2.7" x 3.9"
Color : blue
Ref. H1033848 01
Color : pink
Ref. H1033848 02
Color : green
Ref. H1033848 03
$610.00


----------



## LadyCupid

*Landscape card holder*
Hermes card holder in calfskin and goatskin. Holds up to 3 cards. Measures 2.7" x 3.9"
Color : blue
Ref. H1033478 01
Color : pink
Ref. H1033478 02
Color : green
Ref. H1033478 03
$435.00

*PM leather pinwheel*
Hermes small Epsom calfskin and hackberry wood pinwheel. Size: 17.7" x 4" x 8"
Color : blue/multicolor
Ref. H1019228 41
Color : orange/multicolor
Ref. H1019228 40
$335.00

*MM leather pinwheel*
Hermes medium Epsom calfskin and hackberry wood pinwheel. Size: 21.6" x 9.8" x 4.7"
Color : orange/multicolor
Ref. H1019258 40
$520.00

*GM leather pinwheel*
Hermes large Epsom calfskin and hackberry wood pinwheel. Size: 21.6" x 13.8" x 6.3"
Color : blue/multicolor
Ref. H1019288 41
Color : orange/multicolor
Ref. H1019288 40
$560.00

*Leather and lizard bracelet*
Hermes soft leather bracelet with lizard detail. Diameter: 6 cm.
Color : blue green
Ref. H1062108 54
$500.00

*Silk long necklace*
Cylindrical pleated silk long necklace, 
length: 39 cm (+/- 1 cm)
Color : fuchsia pink red
Ref. H1000508 02
Color : turquoise sky blue
Ref. H1000508 03
Color : ebony gray black
Ref. H1000508 04
$225.00

*Double 8 necklace*
Hermes double 8 necklace in silk and cord. Length 16.5" (+/- 1/2")
Color : fuchsia/pink/red
Ref. H1060088 40
Color : yellow/orange/coral
Ref. H1060088 41
Color : blue/purple/green
Ref. H1060088 42
$290.00

*Double knot necklace*
Hermes double knot necklace in silk and cord. Length 16.5" (+/- 1/2")
Color : fuchsia/pink/red
Ref. H1060098 40
Color : yellow/orange/coral
Ref. H1060098 41
Color : blue/green/purple
Ref. H1060098 42
$290.00

*Silk blouse*
Hermes women's silk twill blouse (100% silk)
One size
Shoulder width: 15.7", length 28.3"
Color : blue/green/purple
Ref. H1059268 40
Color : red, pink, orange
Ref. H1059268 41
$1,125.00

*Silk Shopping bag*
Hermes shopping bag (100% silk). Measures 15" x 12.3", strap measures 9"
Color : blue/green/turquoise
Ref. H1062538 40
Color : fuchsia pink red
Ref. H1062538 41
$550.00


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

yodaling1 said:


> Decided to add these infos here for future reference in case if we need to pay guessing game again. Prices are in US$
> *
> Pine tree charm PM*
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1053058 40
> $145.00
> 
> *Reindeer charm GM*
> Hermes reindeer charm in calfskin and silk twill, GM size (100% silk). Measures 5.5" x 2.5"
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1053068 40
> $280.00
> 
> *Snowman charm PM*
> Hermes snowman charm in calfskin and silk twill, PM size (100% silk)
> Color : fuchsia pink red
> Ref. H1053078 41
> $145.00
> 
> *Round ornament*
> Hermes round ornament in silk
> Diameter measures 3.7"
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1022238 03
> Color : purple
> Ref. H1022238 04
> $65.00
> 
> *Silk dolphin*
> Silk dolphin (100% silk), to be hung on a tree or as an interior decoration.
> Dimensions: 12 x 10 x 3 cm
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1022388 02
> Color : fuchsia/red/pink
> Ref. H1022388 01
> Color: noir/blanc
> Ref. H1022388 03
> $135.00
> 
> *Star ornament*
> Hermes star-shaped ornament in silk
> Measures 4.7" x 4.7" x 1.3"
> Color : fuchsia/red/pink
> Ref. H1022318 01
> $100.00
> 
> *Alligator Key holder*
> Hermes key holder in alligator leather. Measures 3.3" x 3.9"
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1047008 41
> $540.00
> 
> *Passport holder*
> Hermes passport holder in canvas and calfskin. Measures 6.7" x 4.9"
> Color : blue/green/purple
> Ref. H1060208 40
> $210.00
> 
> *Crocodile card holder*
> Hermes card holder in calfskin and goatskin. Crocodile in alligator leather. Holds up to 3 cards. Measures 2.7" x 3.9"
> Color : blue
> Ref. H1033888 01
> Color : green
> Ref. H1033888 03
> $610.00
> 
> *Hippo card holder*
> Hermes card holder in calfskin and goatskin. Hippo in alligator leather. Holds up to 3 cards. Measures 2.7" x 3.9"
> Color : blue
> Ref. H1033848 01
> Color : pink
> Ref. H1033848 02
> Color : green
> Ref. H1033848 03
> $610.00




Thank you, *yodaling*!!     You contribute so much to the forum, and I always appreciate it!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thank you, *yodaling*!!     You contribute so much to the forum, and I always appreciate it!!


You are soo welcome. I am glad you find these helpful too as I find them helpful and I use the forum as my notes. Please let me know if there is anything else I can add / edit to make things useful for everyone.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

yodaling1 said:


> *Landscape card holder*
> Hermes card holder in calfskin and goatskin. Holds up to 3 cards. Measures 2.7" x 3.9"
> Color : blue
> Ref. H1033478 01
> Color : pink
> Ref. H1033478 02
> Color : green
> Ref. H1033478 03
> $435.00
> 
> *PM leather pinwheel*
> Hermes small Epsom calfskin and hackberry wood pinwheel. Size: 17.7" x 4" x 8"
> Color : blue/multicolor
> Ref. H1019228 41
> Color : orange/multicolor
> Ref. H1019228 40
> $335.00
> 
> *MM leather pinwheel*
> Hermes medium Epsom calfskin and hackberry wood pinwheel. Size: 21.6" x 9.8" x 4.7"
> Color : orange/multicolor
> Ref. H1019258 40
> $520.00
> 
> *GM leather pinwheel*
> Hermes large Epsom calfskin and hackberry wood pinwheel. Size: 21.6" x 13.8" x 6.3"
> Color : blue/multicolor
> Ref. H1019288 41
> Color : orange/multicolor
> Ref. H1019288 40
> $560.00
> 
> *Leather and lizard bracelet*
> Hermes soft leather bracelet with lizard detail. Diameter: 6 cm.
> Color : blue green
> Ref. H1062108 54
> $500.00
> 
> *Silk long necklace*
> Cylindrical pleated silk long necklace,
> length: 39 cm (+/- 1 cm)
> Color : fuchsia pink red
> Ref. H1000508 02
> Color : turquoise sky blue
> Ref. H1000508 03
> Color : ebony gray black
> Ref. H1000508 04
> $225.00
> 
> *Double 8 necklace*
> Hermes double 8 necklace in silk and cord. Length 16.5" (+/- 1/2")
> Color : fuchsia/pink/red
> Ref. H1060088 40
> Color : yellow/orange/coral
> Ref. H1060088 41
> Color : blue/purple/green
> Ref. H1060088 42
> $290.00
> 
> *Double knot necklace*
> Hermes double knot necklace in silk and cord. Length 16.5" (+/- 1/2")
> Color : fuchsia/pink/red
> Ref. H1060098 40
> Color : yellow/orange/coral
> Ref. H1060098 41
> Color : blue/green/purple
> Ref. H1060098 42
> $290.00
> 
> *Silk blouse*
> Hermes women's silk twill blouse (100% silk)
> One size
> Shoulder width: 15.7", length 28.3"
> Color : blue/green/purple
> Ref. H1059268 40
> Color : red, pink, orange
> Ref. H1059268 41
> $1,125.00
> 
> *Silk Shopping bag*
> Hermes shopping bag (100% silk). Measures 15" x 12.3", strap measures 9"
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1062538 40
> Color : fuchsia pink red
> Ref. H1062538 41
> $550.00


I wish we had a Petit H option on the Australian Hermes website[emoji30] [emoji22]


----------



## LadyCupid

PurseOnFleek said:


> I wish we had a Petit H option on the Australian Hermes website[emoji30] [emoji22]


I believe many use forwarding company to order from USA or even Europe but I am not sure which companies use. That will be an option to order from out of Australia.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

yodaling1 said:


> I believe many use forwarding company to order from USA or even Europe but I am not sure which companies use. That will be an option to order from out of Australia.


I might do that. I have a unforwarder in Portland. I just wasnt sure if hermes US would reject a AU credit card. Thanks for the advice! Xmas petit H here i come[emoji7]


----------



## DreamingPink

yodaling1 said:


> Decided to add these infos here for future reference in case if we need to play the guessing game again. Prices are in US$


It surely took a lot of time and effort to do so, thank you for such a great contribution!


----------



## LadyCupid

MiniNavy said:


> It surely took a lot of time and effort to do so, thank you for such a great contribution!


Thank you for your message. It makes me happy to do it when it is helpful to others as well.


----------



## ilovenicebags

I just ordered the croc key holder. I am hoping I get a nice shade of blue or green if not I will be returning. I have most of the items that are offered except this one so let's see!


----------



## LadyCupid

ilovenicebags said:


> I just ordered the croc key holder. I am hoping I get a nice shade of blue or green if not I will be returning. I have most of the items that are offered except this one so let's see!


You are a true petit h lover!!


----------



## Mimmy

@yodaling1 Thank you for taking the time and effort to post all the recent offerings with their reference numbers and prices. As you noted; it may come in handy in the future! [emoji6]


----------



## LadyCupid

Mimmy said:


> @yodaling1 Thank you for taking the time and effort to post all the recent offerings with their reference numbers and prices. As you noted; it may come in handy in the future! [emoji6]


My pleasure.


----------



## carlinha

yodaling1 said:


> Decided to add these infos here for future reference in case if we need to play the guessing game again. Prices are in US$
> *
> Pine tree charm PM*
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1053058 40
> $145.00
> 
> *Reindeer charm GM*
> Hermes reindeer charm in calfskin and silk twill, GM size (100% silk). Measures 5.5" x 2.5"
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1053068 40
> $280.00
> 
> *Snowman charm PM*
> Hermes snowman charm in calfskin and silk twill, PM size (100% silk)
> Color : fuchsia pink red
> Ref. H1053078 41
> $145.00
> 
> *Round ornament*
> Hermes round ornament in silk
> Diameter measures 3.7"
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1022238 03
> Color : purple
> Ref. H1022238 04
> $65.00
> 
> *Silk dolphin*
> Silk dolphin (100% silk), to be hung on a tree or as an interior decoration.
> Dimensions: 12 x 10 x 3 cm
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1022388 02
> Color : fuchsia/red/pink
> Ref. H1022388 01
> Color: noir/blanc
> Ref. H1022388 03
> $135.00
> 
> *Star ornament*
> Hermes star-shaped ornament in silk
> Measures 4.7" x 4.7" x 1.3"
> Color : fuchsia/red/pink
> Ref. H1022318 01
> $100.00
> 
> *Alligator Key holder*
> Hermes key holder in alligator leather. Measures 3.3" x 3.9"
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1047008 41
> $540.00
> 
> *Passport holder*
> Hermes passport holder in canvas and calfskin. Measures 6.7" x 4.9"
> Color : blue/green/purple
> Ref. H1060208 40
> $210.00
> 
> *Crocodile card holder*
> Hermes card holder in calfskin and goatskin. Crocodile in alligator leather. Holds up to 3 cards. Measures 2.7" x 3.9"
> Color : blue
> Ref. H1033888 01
> Color : green
> Ref. H1033888 03
> $610.00
> 
> *Hippo card holder*
> Hermes card holder in calfskin and goatskin. Hippo in alligator leather. Holds up to 3 cards. Measures 2.7" x 3.9"
> Color : blue
> Ref. H1033848 01
> Color : pink
> Ref. H1033848 02
> Color : green
> Ref. H1033848 03
> $610.00



Thanks so much for this Wen!  I'm so sad I missed out on the reindeer!  It's so cute!


----------



## hermes730

Hi, anyone know what is the surprise box MM in U.K. site?  Thanks


----------



## mimi 123

Actually there are turtle, monkey, horse, heart, snowman, tree under petit h in UK site. Look under charms.


----------



## hermes730

mimi 123 said:


> Actually there are turtle, monkey, horse, heart, snowman, tree under petit h in UK site. Look under charms.



Thanks Mimi, but there also have a item called surprise gift box MM, wonder it's charm as well!


----------



## Powder Puff

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you for your message. It makes me happy to do it when it is helpful to others as well.


yodaling, you're the best. Thanks for taking the time to do this!


----------



## mygoodies

H.com EU Leather charms:
http://m.uk.hermes.com/#petit-h

The reindeer was there earlier today. I'm sure they'll pop up again soon! It was the GM at €250:
View attachment 3536100


----------



## boo1689

carlinha said:


> Thanks so much for this Wen!  I'm so sad I missed out on the reindeer!  It's so cute!


Reindeer is on USA H.com now~


----------



## ilovenicebags

yodaling1 said:


> You are a true petit h lover!!



[emoji2]


----------



## princessmaggie

I e


boo1689 said:


> Reindeer is on USA H.com now~



I wonder if that's all the ones people sent back because they didn't like the color?!


----------



## princessmaggie

mimi 123 said:


> Actually there are turtle, monkey, horse, heart, snowman, tree under petit h in UK site. Look under charms.



Thank you so much! Just ordered a horse! So wonderful!


----------



## boo1689

princessmaggie said:


> I e
> 
> 
> I wonder if that's all the ones people sent back because they didn't like the color?!



Possibly hahahah ~ hope everyone find the colors they truly love [emoji4]


----------



## princessmaggie

boo1689 said:


> Possibly hahahah ~ hope everyone find the colors they truly love [emoji4]


I'm hoping for 3rd time lucky!!


----------



## lipeach21

Bought these at the event today


----------



## princessmaggie

lipeach21 said:


> Bought these at the event today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536228
> 
> View attachment 3536229


Ohhhhh! Wonderful! Was this in NYC?


----------



## lipeach21

princessmaggie said:


> Ohhhhh! Wonderful! Was this in NYC?



Yes. Madison


----------



## danny123

who is buying this? it's only £11090


----------



## danny123

I hope the hippo or croc cardholders end up on the EU website as well. Really want one of those


----------



## LadyCupid

lipeach21 said:


> Bought these at the event today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536228
> 
> View attachment 3536229


Love these cute charms. Are you planning to visit everyday to see if they will put up a different design every few days?


----------



## lipeach21

Yodaling1, my SA will contact me if they have any new designs.


----------



## LadyCupid

*Calfskin tortoise charm*
Calfskin tortoise charm with silk twill cord (100% silk).
To be hung on the handle of a bag or on a keyring.
Dimensions: 15.5 x 9 cm
Color : blue/green/turquoise
Ref. H1070048 40
Color : fuchsia red pink
Ref. H1070048 41
£225.00 / 250,00 €

*CALF MONKEY SHAPE CHARM GM*
Color : blue/green/turquoise
Ref. H1199128 40
£225.00 / 250,00 €

*Calfskin horse charm*
Two-tone calfskin horse charm with silk twill cord (100% silk).
To be hung on the handle of a bag or on a keyring.
Dimensions: 14 x 9 cm
Color : fuchsia pink red
Ref. H1199088 41
£225.00 / 250,00 €

*Snowman charm PM*
Hermes snowman charm in calfskin and silk twill, PM size (100% silk)
Color : fuchsia pink red
Ref. H1053078 41
£120.00

Some charms are gone. Didn't manage to save both Europe and UK prices. Wish I could edit my previous post instead of creating new post but there is a short time limit.


----------



## LadyCupid

lipeach21 said:


> Yodaling1, my SA will contact me if they have any new designs.


That is great!! I wish I could visit the pop up Petit H! This is so much better than trying to bet with luck buying from online store.


----------



## LadyCupid

carlinha said:


> Thanks so much for this Wen!  I'm so sad I missed out on the reindeer!  It's so cute!


You are welcome. I am sorry you missed the reindeer...Perhaps try Madison pop up petit H if you have someone there? 



Powder Puff said:


> yodaling, you're the best. Thanks for taking the time to do this!


Thank you.


----------



## boo1689

lipeach21 said:


> Bought these at the event today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536228
> 
> View attachment 3536229



Cute selections !! Congrats ~~


----------



## pinktailcat

I just saw this at UK site...so pretty.....


----------



## LadyCupid

pinktailcat said:


> I just saw this at UK site...so pretty.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536278


Price in Euro for future reference. 

*Basket in wicker, Niloticus crocodile skin and calfskin*
Basket in wicker, Niloticus crocodile skin and calfskin.
Hand, elbow or shoulder carry.
Dimensions: L 29 x H 27 (not including handles) / H 47 (including handles) x D 15 cm
Ref. H1097808 02
5 600,00 €


----------



## clydekiwi

This is adorable. I got the ribbon but no little animal. They did include perfume which i never got with a petit h before. Any know the name of the colors


----------



## princessmaggie

yodaling1 said:


> *Calfskin tortoise charm*
> Calfskin tortoise charm with silk twill cord (100% silk).
> To be hung on the handle of a bag or on a keyring.
> Dimensions: 15.5 x 9 cm
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1070048 40
> Color : fuchsia red pink
> Ref. H1070048 41
> £225.00 / 250,00 €
> 
> *CALF MONKEY SHAPE CHARM GM*
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1199128 40
> £225.00 / 250,00 €
> 
> *Calfskin horse charm*
> Two-tone calfskin horse charm with silk twill cord (100% silk).
> To be hung on the handle of a bag or on a keyring.
> Dimensions: 14 x 9 cm
> Color : fuchsia pink red
> Ref. H1199088 41
> £225.00 / 250,00 €
> 
> *Snowman charm PM*
> Hermes snowman charm in calfskin and silk twill, PM size (100% silk)
> Color : fuchsia pink red
> Ref. H1053078 41
> £120.00
> 
> Some charms are gone. Didn't manage to save both Europe and UK prices. Wish I could edit my previous post instead of creating new post but there is a short time limit.



I didn't see the cute tortoise when I ordered a couple of hours ago so he may have gone already


----------



## danny123

clydekiwi said:


> This is adorable. I got the ribbon but no little animal. They did include perfume which i never got with a petit h before. Any know the name of the colors
> View attachment 3536306
> 
> View attachment 3536307


Maybe you got the perfume instead of the little animal. How considerate! 
Also, love your snowman, so cute


----------



## LadyCupid

clydekiwi said:


> This is adorable. I got the ribbon but no little animal. They did include perfume which i never got with a petit h before. Any know the name of the colors
> View attachment 3536306
> 
> View attachment 3536307


So hard to figure out the colors. I am not even going to try LOL. Love the snowman charm though.


----------



## LadyCupid

princessmaggie said:


> I didn't see the cute tortoise when I ordered a couple of hours ago so he may have gone already


http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/charms/calfskin-tortoise/petith-charm-tortue-88765.html

These are at the UK/Europe hermes.com site.


----------



## smallfry

lipeach21 said:


> Bought these at the event today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536228
> 
> View attachment 3536229


Wow, love them!  Did you see any heart charms?  And if you don't mind, maybe you can tell us a bit about the pop-up so that we can live vicariously through you!  Thanks in advance


----------



## LadyCupid

hermes730 said:


> Hi, anyone know what is the surprise box MM in U.K. site?  Thanks


http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...-surprise-november-petit-h-europe-120921.html

Do you mean this? I did a search on this thread and based on the reference number it is a bear charm in blue/green family.


----------



## Real Authentication

OMG I love it and those colors go so well together [emoji179]


----------



## LadyCupid

Including prices from Japan. 

*Calfskin tortoise charm*
Calfskin tortoise charm with silk twill cord (100% silk).
To be hung on the handle of a bag or on a keyring.
Dimensions: 15.5 x 9 cm
Color : blue/green/turquoise
Ref. H1070048 40
Color : fuchsia red pink
Ref. H1070048 41
£225.00 / 250,00 € / ￥47,520

*Sorcerer charm GM*
Dimensions: 9.5×10 cm
Color: Natural black 
Ref. H1053038 43
￥47,520

*Calfskin horse charm*
Two-tone calfskin horse charm with silk twill cord (100% silk).
To be hung on the handle of a bag or on a keyring.
Dimensions: 14 x 9 cm
Color : fuchsia pink red
Ref. H1199088 41
Color: Blue green
Ref. H1199088 40
£225.00 / 250,00 € / ￥47,520

*Bracelet en veau*
Ref. H1062248 41
￥35,640

*Bracelet en soie et veau*
Ref. H1062258 41
￥28,080

*Silk Shopping bag*
Hermes shopping bag (100% silk). Measures 15" x 12.3", strap measures 9"
Color : blue/green/turquoise
Ref. H1062538 40
Color : fuchsia pink red
Ref. H1062538 41
$550.00 / ￥92,880

*Accroche sac en alligator*
Dimensions： 8.5 cm×12.5 cm×0.5 cm
Ref. H1013738 40
￥73,440

*Accroche sac en chèvre*
Dimensions： 8.5 cm×12.5 cm×0.5 cm
Ref. H1013718 40
￥62,640

*Accroche sac en veau*
Dimensions： 8.5 cm×12.5 cm×0.5 cm
Ref. H1013728 41
￥62,640

*Pochette A4 feutre et veau*
Dimensions： 34×23.5 cm
Ref. H1060178 40
￥52,920

*Leather and silk bracelet*
Ref. H1062008 82
￥71,280

*Leather and lizard bracelet*
Hermes soft leather bracelet with lizard detail. Diameter: 6 cm.
Color : blue green
Ref. H1062108 54
$500.00 / ￥85,320

*Leather and porosus crocodile bracelet*
Diameter: 6 cm.
Ref. H1062308 41
￥92,880

*Hippo card holder*
Ref. H1033838 40
￥103,680

*Silk blouse*
Hermes women's silk twill blouse (100% silk)
One size
Shoulder width: 15.7", length 28.3"
Color : blue/green/purple
Ref. H1059268 40
Color : red, pink, orange
Ref. H1059268 41
$1,125.00 / ￥133,920


----------



## LadyCupid

*Silk Bag*
Base Dimensions： 22 cm×22 cm
Height: 53 cm
Ref. H1202058 40
￥217,080


----------



## arlv8500

lipeach21 said:


> Yes. Madison



Hi there, did you happen to see any gingerbread men? TIA!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

yodaling1 said:


> Including prices from Japan.
> 
> *Calfskin tortoise charm*
> Calfskin tortoise charm with silk twill cord (100% silk).
> To be hung on the handle of a bag or on a keyring.
> Dimensions: 15.5 x 9 cm
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1070048 40
> Color : fuchsia red pink
> Ref. H1070048 41
> £225.00 / 250,00 € / ￥47,520
> 
> *Sorcerer charm GM*
> Dimensions: 9.5×10 cm
> Color: Natural black
> Ref. H1053038 43
> ￥47,520
> 
> *Calfskin horse charm*
> Two-tone calfskin horse charm with silk twill cord (100% silk).
> To be hung on the handle of a bag or on a keyring.
> Dimensions: 14 x 9 cm
> Color : fuchsia pink red
> Ref. H1199088 41
> Color: Blue green
> Ref. H1199088 40
> £225.00 / 250,00 € / ￥47,520
> 
> *Bracelet en veau*
> Ref. H1062248 41
> ￥35,640
> 
> *Bracelet en soie et veau*
> Ref. H1062258 41
> ￥28,080
> 
> *Silk Shopping bag*
> Hermes shopping bag (100% silk). Measures 15" x 12.3", strap measures 9"
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1062538 40
> Color : fuchsia pink red
> Ref. H1062538 41
> $550.00 / ￥92,880
> 
> *Accroche sac en alligator*
> Dimensions： 8.5 cm×12.5 cm×0.5 cm
> Ref. H1013738 40
> ￥73,440
> 
> *Accroche sac en chèvre*
> Dimensions： 8.5 cm×12.5 cm×0.5 cm
> Ref. H1013718 40
> ￥62,640
> 
> *Accroche sac en veau*
> Dimensions： 8.5 cm×12.5 cm×0.5 cm
> Ref. H1013728 41
> ￥62,640
> 
> *Pochette A4 feutre et veau*
> Dimensions： 34×23.5 cm
> Ref. H1060178 40
> ￥52,920
> 
> *Leather and silk bracelet*
> Ref. H1062008 82
> ￥71,280
> 
> *Leather and lizard bracelet*
> Hermes soft leather bracelet with lizard detail. Diameter: 6 cm.
> Color : blue green
> Ref. H1062108 54
> $500.00 / ￥85,320
> 
> *Leather and porosus crocodile bracelet*
> Diameter: 6 cm.
> Ref. H1062308 41
> ￥92,880
> 
> *Hippo card holder*
> Ref. H1033838 40
> ￥103,680
> 
> *Silk blouse*
> Hermes women's silk twill blouse (100% silk)
> One size
> Shoulder width: 15.7", length 28.3"
> Color : blue/green/purple
> Ref. H1059268 40
> Color : red, pink, orange
> Ref. H1059268 41
> $1,125.00 / ￥133,920





yodaling1 said:


> *Silk Bag*
> Base Dimensions： 22 cm×22 cm
> Height: 53 cm
> Ref. H1202058 40
> ￥217,080



Thank you, *yodaling*!!


----------



## Cygne18

arlv8500 said:


> Hi there, did you happen to see any gingerbread men? TIA!



Me too. I'm dying for a gingerbread man. Heehee.


----------



## hermes730

yodaling1 said:


> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...-surprise-november-petit-h-europe-120921.html
> 
> Do you mean this? I did a search on this thread and based on the reference number it is a bear charm in blue/green family.



Yes, but it stated as Christmas petit h surprise gift in the description.  Wonder any chance will be a Christmas charm.


----------



## carlinha

My little cuties from the Petit H event at Madison [emoji7]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

carlinha said:


> My little cuties from the Petit H event at Madison [emoji7]




Those are very nice *carlinha*!!  Did you make the ornaments in the workshop?


----------



## cathiey83

I am going to Madison today! Can you exchange if you don't like the color?


----------



## sparklelisab

yodaling1 said:


> Including prices from Japan.
> 
> *Calfskin tortoise charm*
> Calfskin tortoise charm with silk twill cord (100% silk).
> To be hung on the handle of a bag or on a keyring.
> Dimensions: 15.5 x 9 cm
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1070048 40
> Color : fuchsia red pink
> Ref. H1070048 41
> £225.00 / 250,00 € / ￥47,520
> 
> *Sorcerer charm GM*
> Dimensions: 9.5×10 cm
> Color: Natural black
> Ref. H1053038 43
> ￥47,520
> 
> *Calfskin horse charm*
> Two-tone calfskin horse charm with silk twill cord (100% silk).
> To be hung on the handle of a bag or on a keyring.
> Dimensions: 14 x 9 cm
> Color : fuchsia pink red
> Ref. H1199088 41
> Color: Blue green
> Ref. H1199088 40
> £225.00 / 250,00 € / ￥47,520
> 
> *Bracelet en veau*
> Ref. H1062248 41
> ￥35,640
> 
> *Bracelet en soie et veau*
> Ref. H1062258 41
> ￥28,080
> 
> *Silk Shopping bag*
> Hermes shopping bag (100% silk). Measures 15" x 12.3", strap measures 9"
> Color : blue/green/turquoise
> Ref. H1062538 40
> Color : fuchsia pink red
> Ref. H1062538 41
> $550.00 / ￥92,880
> 
> *Accroche sac en alligator*
> Dimensions： 8.5 cm×12.5 cm×0.5 cm
> Ref. H1013738 40
> ￥73,440
> 
> *Accroche sac en chèvre*
> Dimensions： 8.5 cm×12.5 cm×0.5 cm
> Ref. H1013718 40
> ￥62,640
> 
> *Accroche sac en veau*
> Dimensions： 8.5 cm×12.5 cm×0.5 cm
> Ref. H1013728 41
> ￥62,640
> 
> *Pochette A4 feutre et veau*
> Dimensions： 34×23.5 cm
> Ref. H1060178 40
> ￥52,920
> 
> *Leather and silk bracelet*
> Ref. H1062008 82
> ￥71,280
> 
> *Leather and lizard bracelet*
> Hermes soft leather bracelet with lizard detail. Diameter: 6 cm.
> Color : blue green
> Ref. H1062108 54
> $500.00 / ￥85,320
> 
> *Leather and porosus crocodile bracelet*
> Diameter: 6 cm.
> Ref. H1062308 41
> ￥92,880
> 
> *Hippo card holder*
> Ref. H1033838 40
> ￥103,680
> 
> *Silk blouse*
> Hermes women's silk twill blouse (100% silk)
> One size
> Shoulder width: 15.7", length 28.3"
> Color : blue/green/purple
> Ref. H1059268 40
> Color : red, pink, orange
> Ref. H1059268 41
> $1,125.00 / ￥133,920



*No way!!  The witch is still available somewhere on this planet??  Oh, how I pine for the BAT and witch!!  
*


----------



## arlv8500

Cygne18 said:


> Me too. I'm dying for a gingerbread man. Heehee.



Just came back from Madison... no gingerbreadmen  the SA said she doesn't remember seeing any... I did see a sleigh, turtle, and cat.


----------



## peggyyo1021

hermes730 said:


> Yes, but it stated as Christmas petit h surprise gift in the description.  Wonder any chance will be a Christmas charm.



Me too. I am wondering about this as well. But I can't remember if the November PM box has one reference number or more than one. Because for November pm, there were elephants and sea horse. If the same rule applies, then this Christmas MM mystery box could be some charms other than bear.


----------



## peggyyo1021

sparklelisab said:


> *No way!!  The witch is still available somewhere on this planet??  Oh, how I pine for the BAT and witch!!  *



It is still on the Japan site, has been there for two or three days. I also remember some one purchase the pumpkin and ghost from the Japan site in November. But ths price is considerably higher than European price though.


----------



## qubed

Is there anything at Madison that's not on the website?


----------



## carlinha

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Those are very nice *carlinha*!!  Did you make the ornaments in the workshop?



Yes I did!  I chose all the pieces for the elephants, and in addition, they are making complimentary tags as well.  Very cute! [emoji7]


----------



## bedhead

qubed said:


> Is there anything at Madison that's not on the website?


Yes, quite a lot. There are many different charms and ornaments, skeleton bags, leather and silk jewelry, desktop items and large (and expensive) creations. They've transformed the main floor at Madison to a petit H wonderland. It's worth a trip.


----------



## CClovesbags

carlinha said:


> Yes I did!  I chose all the pieces for the elephants, and in addition, they are making complimentary tags as well.  Very cute! [emoji7]



Sorry to bother you. Do you mind telling me how long the pop up shop will be in NY? And do they charge extra to make your own charms?? Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## hedgwin99

Here are some pictures.. I'm not the best but photographer 

A word of caution... when I was there it was super busy! SAs can't keep up the questions he n petite h items n they had to go thru lookbook to check prices


----------



## Prinipessa

bedhead said:


> Yes, quite a lot. There are many different charms and ornaments, skeleton bags, leather and silk jewelry, desktop items and large (and expensive) creations. They've transformed the main floor at Madison to a petit H wonderland. It's worth a trip.


Do they still have the make your ornament table?


----------



## CClovesbags

hedgwin99 said:


> Here are some pictures.. I'm not the best but photographer
> 
> A word of caution... when I was there it was super busy! SAs can't keep up the questions he n petite h items n they had to go thru lookbook to check prices
> View attachment 3536996
> View attachment 3536998
> View attachment 3536999
> View attachment 3537000
> View attachment 3537001



Thank you for sharing the pictures!! They are lovely


----------



## LVoeluv

Whoa! I was planning to go there (Madison) next week but seeing all these posts make me want to go there tomorrow instead! Thanks for posting @hedgwin99 [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Prinipessa

hedgwin99 said:


> Here are some pictures.. I'm not the best but photographer
> 
> A word of caution... when I was there it was super busy! SAs can't keep up the questions he n petite h items n they had to go thru lookbook to check prices
> View attachment 3536996
> View attachment 3536998
> View attachment 3536999
> View attachment 3537000
> View attachment 3537001


Great photos, thanks.


----------



## boo1689

hedgwin99 said:


> Here are some pictures.. I'm not the best but photographer
> 
> A word of caution... when I was there it was super busy! SAs can't keep up the questions he n petite h items n they had to go thru lookbook to check prices
> View attachment 3536996
> View attachment 3536998
> View attachment 3536999
> View attachment 3537000
> View attachment 3537001




Thanks for the pics!  Looks like quite an event ~
I think I spy 2 sizes of the cat charm and 2 shapes of the heart charm (one looks like the Christmas scarf box)


----------



## bedhead

Prinipessa said:


> Do they still have the make your ornament table?


They did as of last night, but I don't know how long the make your own ornament table will be there. They had little flying elephants and heart ornaments.


----------



## lipeach21

Hedgwin99, are those pics from Madison store? I don't recall seeing mini horses and cars


----------



## Prinipessa

bedhead said:


> They did as of last night, but I don't know how long the make your own ornament table will be there. They had little flying elephants and heart ornaments.


Thank you bedhead.  For anyone who was there today do they still let you make the ornament. It's a long trip for me and I really want one.


----------



## hedgwin99

lipeach21 said:


> Hedgwin99, are those pics from Madison store? I don't recall seeing mini horses and cars


Yes from Madison today 
Those r in the "boxes" on the shelf
You need to open the door to see what is behind each door


----------



## hedgwin99

Prinipessa said:


> Thank you bedhead.  For anyone who was there today do they still let you make the ornament. It's a long trip for me and I really want one.



They still have the table
It will be there until Jan 2017
Holiday hours r post outside the door
I think it's 10am to 7pm daily


----------



## sleepykitten

hedgwin99 said:


> They still have the table
> It will be there until Jan 2017
> Holiday hours r post outside the door
> I think it's 10am to 7pm daily
> View attachment 3537032



Thanks for sharing hedgwin99 
These are so cute! How much are these selling for?


----------



## hedgwin99

sleepykitten said:


> Thanks for sharing hedgwin99
> These are so cute! How much are these selling for?



I didn't ask 
I think it depends what your final selection will be
The tail portion is made of croc so I imagine these are pricy
The SA says its recommended to use on ornaments for your Christmas tree or display on your desk
It's not recommended for bag charms usage as the tail portion might easily fall off


----------



## bedhead

sleepykitten said:


> Thanks for sharing hedgwin99
> These are so cute! How much are these selling for?


The elephants are $145 which includes a large wing and small tail.


----------



## carlinha

sleepykitten said:


> Thanks for sharing hedgwin99
> These are so cute! How much are these selling for?



The elephants are $145


----------



## hedgwin99

boo1689 said:


> Thanks for the pics!  Looks like quite an event ~
> I think I spy 2 sizes of the cat charm and 2 shapes of the heart charm (one looks like the Christmas scarf box)



Yes different sizes but I was told there was a preview event yesterday so vips were invited to attend n a lot of bag charms were sold


----------



## LadyCupid

sparklelisab said:


> *No way!!  The witch is still available somewhere on this planet??  Oh, how I pine for the BAT and witch!!  *


I know. I saw this witch and was so surprise it is available on Japan website. Price as you can see is higher but still cheaper than resellers. I love the witch too.


----------



## lipeach21

I want the witch too but my store doesn't have it.  hoping they would get more soon


----------



## hedgwin99

Just a thought.. TPF meet up for petite H events in NYC! [emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## LadyCupid

carlinha said:


> The elephants are $145


Online reindeer in red/fuchsia is restocked. 
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ble-product-petith-charm-reindeer-121038.html


----------



## sparklelisab

hedgwin99 said:


> Here are some pictures.. I'm not the best but photographer
> 
> A word of caution... when I was there it was super busy! SAs can't keep up the questions he n petite h items n they had to go thru lookbook to check prices
> View attachment 3536996
> View attachment 3536998
> View attachment 3536999
> View attachment 3537000
> View attachment 3537001


Oh Lordy, that tray of animals is making me drool---look at the hearts and cats and turtle....wahhhhllllll


----------



## sleepykitten

My rhino card case arrived, it's gonna be a surprise for hubby! What do you all think about the color combo?
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's a one sided card case, the back side is plain.


----------



## smallfry

sleepykitten said:


> My rhino card case arrived, it's gonna be a surprise for hubby! What do you all think about the color combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537136
> 
> 
> It's a one sided card case, the back side is plain.


I love the color combo!


----------



## Mimmy

sleepykitten said:


> My rhino card case arrived, it's gonna be a surprise for hubby! What do you all think about the color combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537136
> 
> 
> It's a one sided card case, the back side is plain.



I really like these colors, sleepykitten!


----------



## danny123

sleepykitten said:


> My rhino card case arrived, it's gonna be a surprise for hubby! What do you all think about the color combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537136
> 
> 
> It's a one sided card case, the back side is plain.


I love this!! very nice colour combo


----------



## Masao

sleepykitten said:


> My rhino card case arrived, it's gonna be a surprise for hubby! What do you all think about the color combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537136
> 
> 
> It's a one sided card case, the back side is plain.


That looks so nice! I love it


----------



## sleepykitten

Thank you everyone [emoji4][emoji4] hope he likes the color too! 

It did come with a heart tag too [emoji307]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Which did not come with for my reindeer and snowman charms, the colors weren't good so they went back!


----------



## LadyCupid

sleepykitten said:


> Thank you everyone [emoji4][emoji4] hope he likes the color too!
> 
> It did come with a heart tag too [emoji307]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537201
> 
> 
> Which did not come with for my reindeer and snowman charms, the colors weren't good so they went back!


The color is very fitting for a guy. I love the heart tag. It is so cute.


----------



## cathiey83

hedgwin99 said:


> Here are some pictures.. I'm not the best but photographer
> 
> A word of caution... when I was there it was super busy! SAs can't keep up the questions he n petite h items n they had to go thru lookbook to check prices
> 
> 
> What are the little horses & circle pieces for?


----------



## cathiey83

It's a fun event! 
	

		
			
		

		
	








The make your own station is there - you CM's make elephants and leather hearts - pick 2 pieces


----------



## hedgwin99

Confetti 
I think it's around $45... I was like looking thru the price list left on the counter by one of the SAs [emoji28]


----------



## Cygne18

cathiey83 said:


> It's a fun event!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537299
> View attachment 3537300
> View attachment 3537301
> View attachment 3537302
> View attachment 3537303
> 
> 
> The make your own station is there - you CM's make elephants and leather hearts - pick 2 pieces



Thank you so much for posting, @cathiey83! Love the photos and colors.


----------



## carlinha

sleepykitten said:


> My rhino card case arrived, it's gonna be a surprise for hubby! What do you all think about the color combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537136
> 
> 
> It's a one sided card case, the back side is plain.



What a great one!!!  Perfect for a guy!


----------



## aluminum_siren

bedhead said:


> Yes, quite a lot. There are many different charms and ornaments, skeleton bags, leather and silk jewelry, desktop items and large (and expensive) creations. They've transformed the main floor at Madison to a petit H wonderland. It's worth a trip.



Thank you for the intel, I am looking for a skeleton bag. I hope they are reasonable! (by H standards)


----------



## Masao

I was wondering how much cost for the " skeleton bags " they are very nice bags too


----------



## arlv8500

hedgwin99 said:


> Yes from Madison today
> Those r in the "boxes" on the shelf
> You need to open the door to see what is behind each door
> View attachment 3537025



I totally overlooked this monkey! It's so cute!


----------



## bedhead

aluminum_siren said:


> Thank you for the intel, I am looking for a skeleton bag. I hope they are reasonable! (by H standards)


They are! The ones I saw were $2,225 for a felt and leather tote. I was surprised that the price was so H-reasonable.


----------



## bedhead

Masao said:


> I was wondering how much cost for the " skeleton bags " they are very nice bags too


The ones I saw were $2,225 for a felt and leather tote. Not too bad by H standards!


----------



## Sienna220

mimi 123 said:


> Congrats! You get the best colors!!!


You really did !  jealous ! !!


----------



## Sienna220

c18027 said:


> Here are my round porcelain ornaments — one in Mosaique au 24 in platinum and one in Nil.  I am hoping someone else can share what patterns they received!


Ahhh I ordered this and then they cancelled later saying they were out of stock. lucky ducky!


----------



## Sienna220

Kitty loves frosty lol


----------



## Sienna220

Other side.... cotton candy frosty haha


----------



## Love Of My Life

Was at Madison Avenue today & if anyone is going to be in NYC, it is worth seeing all the "petit h"
pieces. The displays are beautiful & just over the top & commend H for bringing this as it is a real treat.
The silk scarf bag, the wicker minaudiere & other accessories were just gorgeous.
There were silk necklaces & of course the leather charms were lovely as well.


----------



## Sienna220

sleepykitten said:


> My rhino card case arrived, it's gonna be a surprise for hubby! What do you all think about the color combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537136
> 
> 
> It's a one sided card case, the back side is plain.


Great ! !! he will love it


----------



## Sienna220

Here is my new rudolph . ..


----------



## Sienna220

Aack sorry my pics were so big guys ! that's one huge reindeer!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

My Petite H charm collection… the event was opened to the public so the Madison Ave store was a mad house! Some spy shots of Marley, the leather horse and the elephant ornament crafting table. You can also create cute gift tags (complimentary). Hoping the private event at Wall Street will be calmer lol.


----------



## sleepykitten

GUCCIhoochie said:


> My Petite H charm collection… the event was opened to the public so the Madison Ave store was a mad house! Some spy shots of Marley, the leather horse and the elephant ornament crafting table. You can also create cute gift tags (complimentary). Hoping the private event at Wall Street will be calmer lol.



Nice petit H scores!! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

sleepykitten said:


> Nice petit H scores!! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


Thank you! I went in with the intention of browsing (and maintain loyality to my SA) but got swept up in the madness! I have no willpower


----------



## c18027

Free is better, but for those who were shortchanged a confetti piece with their purchase and are willing to buy one, Poupishop is offering Saint Nicolas pieces in time for the holidays:
http://www.poupishop.com/petit-h-hermes-saint-nicolas-petit-h-mini-charm.html


----------



## LadyCupid

Sienna220 said:


> Aack sorry my pics were so big guys ! that's one huge reindeer!


no worries. I love big pictures anyways. Is that black and red? I like the combo a lot.


----------



## LadyCupid

GUCCIhoochie said:


> My Petite H charm collection… the event was opened to the public so the Madison Ave store was a mad house! Some spy shots of Marley, the leather horse and the elephant ornament crafting table. You can also create cute gift tags (complimentary). Hoping the private event at Wall Street will be calmer lol.


Really nice score. I love the angel charm.


----------



## lipeach21

I have a couple of confetti pieces. What can I use them for? Thanns


----------



## hedgwin99

lipeach21 said:


> I have a couple of confetti pieces. What can I use them for? Thanns



In H boutique I saw it was sprinkle inside of a flatware  and use it as display in your dining or sitting room?maybe u can do the same?


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

lipeach21 said:


> I have a couple of confetti pieces. What can I use them for? Thanns



I've seen someone weave their confetti piece onto the clochette strap (like a bag charm)


----------



## lipeach21

GUCCIhoochie said:


> I've seen someone weave their confetti piece onto the clochette strap (like a bag charm)



Do you have pic? Thanks


----------



## boo1689

lipeach21 said:


> Do you have pic? Thanks



Like this dear ~


----------



## qubed

GUCCIhoochie said:


> My Petite H charm collection… the event was opened to the public so the Madison Ave store was a mad house! Some spy shots of Marley, the leather horse and the elephant ornament crafting table. You can also create cute gift tags (complimentary). Hoping the private event at Wall Street will be calmer lol.



I think you sniped that elephant card holder from me. I saw it in the display box, was going to get it, but when I came back 5 minutes later with the SA it was gone!


----------



## Anchanel79

Didn't get a chance to go to hermes yet on this short visit but reading all the post today, I really want to go tomorrow. Does anyone know if they open earlier than 12pm (the hour posted on their website)? TIA

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sienna220

GUCCIhoochie said:


> My Petite H charm collection… the event was opened to the public so the Madison Ave store was a mad house! Some spy shots of Marley, the leather horse and the elephant ornament crafting table. You can also create cute gift tags (complimentary). Hoping the private event at Wall Street will be calmer lol.


Lovely angel charm! thanks for sharing ! !


----------



## clydekiwi

boo1689 said:


> Like this dear ~
> 
> View attachment 3538132



What a great idea


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

qubed said:


> I think you sniped that elephant card holder from me. I saw it in the display box, was going to get it, but when I came back 5 minutes later with the SA it was gone!


 Oh no! Sincerest apologies. 



Sienna220 said:


> Lovely angel charm! thanks for sharing ! !


Thanks! I love how your cute kitty was admiring Mr. Snowman - mine wouldn't hesitate to start chewing on the silk thread lol


----------



## qubed

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Oh no! Sincerest apologies.



You saved me from an impulsive purchase I didn't really need; I think it's all for the better.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

qubed said:


> You saved me from an impulsive purchase I didn't really need; I think it's all for the better.


That's definitely me - impulsive purchaser of things I don't really need


----------



## mygoodies

Reindeer GM back on H.com US:
http://m.usa.hermes.com/petit-h/pet...ble-product-petith-charm-reindeer-121038.html


----------



## bedhead

Anchanel79 said:


> Didn't get a chance to go to hermes yet on this short visit but reading all the post today, I really want to go tomorrow. Does anyone know if they open earlier than 12pm (the hour posted on their website)? TIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


You should stop by! There are still plenty of petit H goodies left. The creator of petit H is there today too!


----------



## Sienna220

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Oh no! Sincerest apologies.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love how your cute kitty was admiring Mr. Snowman - mine wouldn't hesitate to start chewing on the silk thread lol


Haha but he has to stay away from my bags when I put rodeo charms on - thinks those are his chew toys and tries to grab at them with his claws!


----------



## Sienna220

yodaling1 said:


> no worries. I love big pictures anyways. Is that black and red? I like the combo a lot.


Thanks !  Yeah it is!


----------



## Anchanel79

bedhead said:


> You should stop by! There are still plenty of petit H goodies left. The creator of petit H is there today too!


Thanks bedhead. I actually went right when they opened up yesterday. It was a fun experience. Managed to get an rabit ornament, a sleight, created by own elephant and heart. It was crazy crowded. I didn't get to see the creator of petit H though 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bedhead

Anchanel79 said:


> Thanks bedhead. I actually went right when they opened up yesterday. It was a fun experience. Managed to get an rabit ornament, a sleight, created by own elephant and heart. It was crazy crowded. I didn't get to see the creator of petit H though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


I was there too! We probably crossed paths.
She was there helping people and putting petit H items out on the floor, so you probably saw her without knowing it was her. The lady making the little gift tags is also one of the main designers for petit H.


----------



## Amka

Anchanel79 said:


> Thanks bedhead. I actually went right when they opened up yesterday. It was a fun experience. Managed to get an rabit ornament, a sleight, created by own elephant and heart. It was crazy crowded. I didn't get to see the creator of petit H though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app



Rabbit ornament? Is it the same rabbit leather charm in one of the surprise boxes back in October? Or it is a different creation?


----------



## clydekiwi

If there are any charms left after the event will they go online?


----------



## LadyCupid

Does anyone know how to check petit h pop up event schedule? I can't seem to find any info regarding this online and it seems quite random.


----------



## cathiey83

It's all day long .. no?


----------



## LadyCupid

cathiey83 said:


> It's all day long .. no?


I am sorry for not being clear. I mean at which country or location it will be held for certain period. As petit h pop up seems to travel and not fixed at one location (besides from H Sevre having a permanent one that I know of). Before it came to New York, I believe it was in Switzerland for a few weeks too. That is why I am curious.


----------



## cathiey83

yodaling1 said:


> I mean at which country or location it will be held for certain period. As petit h pop up seems to travel and not fixed at one location (besides from H Sevre having a permanent one that I know of).



Yea they don't really advertise when and where and we only found out from SA before hand and we didn't get the email with the exact dates from Hermes until like 3/4 days before the event


----------



## LadyCupid

cathiey83 said:


> Yea they don't really advertise when and where and we only found out from SA before hand and we didn't get the email with the exact dates from Hermes until like 3/4 days before the event


Thanks for the info. It is just too bad they don't advertise this. 

In case someone has a chance to ask the Petit H event organizer at Madison perhaps can inquire about where they will be next and when. I am just hoping  I will be lucky enough to visit one while I am travelling. Would really love to visit one some day.


----------



## hedgwin99

yodaling1 said:


> Thanks for the info. It is just too bad they don't advertise this.
> 
> In case someone has a chance to ask the Petit H event organizer at Madison perhaps can inquire about where they will be next and when. I am just hoping  I will be lucky enough to visit one while I am travelling. Would really love to visit one some day.



Come to NYC for New Years Eve [emoji6]


----------



## c18027

Maybe they'll update this when new locations are announced:
http://lesailes.hermes.com/us/en/petithny


----------



## Anchanel79

Amka said:


> Rabbit ornament? Is it the same rabbit leather charm in one of the surprise boxes back in October? Or it is a different creation?


It is not the same. I attached here (hope it works). I got that rabbit charm too since it is my son's zodiac year
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Anchanel79

I forgot to add, they also have monkey and I heard someone ask for the dog. I did try to ask for a pig but they don't have. They also don't have seahorse, cat, dolphin leather and snow angel charm on Sunday.

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Amka

Anchanel79 said:


> It is not the same. I attached here (hope it works). I got that rabbit charm too since it is my son's zodiac year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app



What a special piece! Love it!!!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cygne18

Anchanel79 said:


> It is not the same. I attached here (hope it works). I got that rabbit charm too since it is my son's zodiac year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app



So cute! I'm assuming he's made out of porcelain! Very pretty rabbit.


----------



## Prinipessa

Anchanel79 said:


> It is not the same. I attached here (hope it works). I got that rabbit charm too since it is my son's zodiac year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


Wow what a beautiful and special piece.  May I ask how expensive was it?


----------



## Anchanel79

Prinipessa said:


> Wow what a beautiful and special piece.  May I ask how expensive was it?


It was $245.

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## afsweet

Does anyone know if the Petit H pop up in NYC will be restocked throughout the month? I'm wondering if anything will be left, particularly at Madison, by the holidays.


----------



## bedhead

stephc005 said:


> Does anyone know if the Petit H pop up in NYC will be restocked throughout the month? I'm wondering if anything will be left, particularly at Madison, by the holidays.


I have been told that it will be restocked, but I don't have any details as far as how many times or for how long. I'll pop in every so often and report back!


----------



## aluminum_siren

stephc005 said:


> Does anyone know if the Petit H pop up in NYC will be restocked throughout the month? I'm wondering if anything will be left, particularly at Madison, by the holidays.



I was told it will be restocked but the SAs are not told in advance when or how often.


----------



## nadineluv

rouge grenat & black


	

		
			
		

		
	
 colvert & rose japuir


----------



## nadineluv

chocolate 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 rouge grenat 
I think I'm sending the snowman back.


----------



## hoot

I'll be going tomorrow so I'll reporting insee any new charms.


----------



## nadineluv

Thanks for letting me share. This is my first petit h experience. [emoji4]


----------



## Prinipessa

hoot said:


> I'll be going tomorrow so I'll reporting insee any new charms.


That would be most appreciated.  Also can you find out if they still have the puzzle elephant charms.  Someone told me they ran out and won't have any more can you verify, thanks.


----------



## Prinipessa

Anchanel79 said:


> It was $245.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


Wow, that's amazing, I expected it to be a lot more.  Enjoy it, it's beautiful.


----------



## Anchanel79

Prinipessa said:


> Wow, that's amazing, I expected it to be a lot more.  Enjoy it, it's beautiful.


Yeah, I couldn't believe it. It is cheaper than the sleight charm ($280).

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Monique1004

I went petite h heaven today! Pt1


----------



## LVoeluv

Monique1004 said:


> I went petite h heaven today! Pt1
> View attachment 3540994
> View attachment 3540995
> View attachment 3540996
> View attachment 3540997
> View attachment 3540998
> View attachment 3540999
> View attachment 3541000
> View attachment 3541001
> View attachment 3541002
> View attachment 3541003



Wow!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

Pt2
I got the last angel charm that was in the store today. There were 3 reindeer charms left but only dark colors. Plenty of sleigh, tree, small heart and a couple of snowman. I really like the pink strawberry piece that I got. There are still a lot of elephants but the wing pieces were limited. I also like the 3D heart charm as well.


----------



## hoot

hoot said:


> I'll be going tomorrow so I'll reporting insee any new charms.


Boy! I really should have proofread what I wrote! Sorry about that! 


Prinipessa said:


> That would be most appreciated.  Also can you find out if they still have the puzzle elephant charms.  Someone told me they ran out and won't have any more can you verify, thanks.


Sure will!


----------



## LadyCupid

I love the angel and the 3D Strawberry too. Thank you for showing us your loot. 



Monique1004 said:


> I went petite h heaven today! Pt1
> View attachment 3540994
> View attachment 3540995
> View attachment 3540996
> View attachment 3540997
> View attachment 3540998
> View attachment 3540999
> View attachment 3541000
> View attachment 3541001
> View attachment 3541002
> View attachment 3541003


----------



## Cygne18

Monique1004 said:


> I went petite h heaven today! Pt1
> View attachment 3540994
> View attachment 3540995
> View attachment 3540996
> View attachment 3540997
> View attachment 3540998
> View attachment 3540999
> View attachment 3541000
> View attachment 3541001
> View attachment 3541002
> View attachment 3541003





Monique1004 said:


> Pt2
> I got the last angel charm that was in the store today. There were 3 reindeer charms left but only dark colors. Plenty of sleigh, tree, small heart and a couple of snowman. I really like the pink strawberry piece that I got. There are still a lot of elephants but the wing pieces were limited. I also like the 3D heart charm as well.
> 
> View attachment 3541004
> View attachment 3541005
> View attachment 3541006
> View attachment 3541007
> View attachment 3541008



So adorable. Thank you for sharing. The elephant and 3D items are especially interesting!


----------



## afsweet

in general, are you ladies using the charms as bag charms or going to use them to decorate your christmas trees? or just collecting. the charms are so adorable, but I can't imagine wearing snowmen or sleighs on my bags lol. have to think about which pieces I want and for what purpose!


----------



## bedhead

stephc005 said:


> in general, are you ladies using the charms as bag charms or going to use them to decorate your christmas trees? or just collecting. the charms are so adorable, but I can't imagine wearing snowmen or sleighs on my bags lol. have to think about which pieces I want and for what purpose!


They are all on my tree right now but I will use a few as bag charms. The Xmas-themed ones like the angel and reindeer will probably not end up on my bags, but I could see myself with the snowman on a bag.


----------



## mimi 123

Monique1004 said:


> I went petite h heaven today! Pt1
> View attachment 3540994
> View attachment 3540995
> View attachment 3540996
> View attachment 3540997
> View attachment 3540998
> View attachment 3540999
> View attachment 3541000
> View attachment 3541001
> View attachment 3541002
> View attachment 3541003


Really love the strawberry! So delicious! 3D heart looks good too. Wish they have these online!


----------



## Cygne18

stephc005 said:


> in general, are you ladies using the charms as bag charms or going to use them to decorate your christmas trees? or just collecting. the charms are so adorable, but I can't imagine wearing snowmen or sleighs on my bags lol. have to think about which pieces I want and for what purpose!



Bag charms! And when they're not on my bags, I hang them on my closet door knobs. I think they'd be cute on Christmas trees too.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Monique1004 said:


> Pt2
> I got the last angel charm that was in the store today. There were 3 reindeer charms left but only dark colors. Plenty of sleigh, tree, small heart and a couple of snowman. I really like the pink strawberry piece that I got. There are still a lot of elephants but the wing pieces were limited. I also like the 3D heart charm as well.



May I ask how much the strawberry piece was? Thanks


----------



## hoot

Prinipessa said:


> That would be most appreciated.  Also can you find out if they still have the puzzle elephant charms.  Someone told me they ran out and won't have any more can you verify, thanks.


They did have puzzle elephant charms to make today.


----------



## Prinipessa

hoot said:


> They did have puzzle elephant charms to make today.


Did they have a lot? where there good wing choices? I'm hoping there will be some on Friday.


----------



## Monique1004

GUCCIhoochie said:


> May I ask how much the strawberry piece was? Thanks



I believe it was about $245


----------



## ShadowComet

stephc005 said:


> in general, are you ladies using the charms as bag charms or going to use them to decorate your christmas trees? or just collecting. the charms are so adorable, but I can't imagine wearing snowmen or sleighs on my bags lol. have to think about which pieces I want and for what purpose!


Bag charms but only till Christmas


----------



## ShadowComet

Monique1004 said:


> Pt2
> I got the last angel charm that was in the store today. There were 3 reindeer charms left but only dark colors. Plenty of sleigh, tree, small heart and a couple of snowman. I really like the pink strawberry piece that I got. There are still a lot of elephants but the wing pieces were limited. I also like the 3D heart charm as well.
> 
> View attachment 3541004
> View attachment 3541005
> View attachment 3541006
> View attachment 3541007
> View attachment 3541008


Hi Monique, these are so pretty. May I ask if you saw the big heart, gingerbread and any monkey charms there? I just asked my SA to order for me and dunno if they are still available.


----------



## Cygne18

Round ornament on U.S. H.com:


----------



## nadineluv

Ok keeping my snowman, love love love RG. [emoji4][emoji173]️☃️


----------



## Monique1004

ShadowComet said:


> Hi Monique, these are so pretty. May I ask if you saw the big heart, gingerbread and any monkey charms there? I just asked my SA to order for me and dunno if they are still available.



I listed all the things that I saw. We went through all the charm drawers when I was there. I hope you get what you want...


----------



## hoot

Prinipessa said:


> Did they have a lot? where there good wing choices? I'm hoping there will be some on Friday.


I only remember seeing the longer wing choices today.


----------



## Feelgoodlivegood

hedgwin99 said:


> Anyone got this in their emails?
> View attachment 3534204


The madison one has the event till 7th January ?!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Feelgoodlivegood said:


> The madison one has the event till 7th January ?!!



Yes Madison H only! I think Wall St H only have the pop up this weekend and I heard it's more focus with Men's items.


----------



## Cygne18

Details again (http://lesailes.hermes.com/us/en/petithny):


----------



## L etoile

Has anyone received the porcelain bauble? I'm thinking of ordering it for a friend but after my issue with the necklaces, I'm not sure.


----------



## sparklelisab

Monique1004 said:


> I went petite h heaven today! Pt1
> View attachment 3540994
> View attachment 3540995
> View attachment 3540996
> View attachment 3540997
> View attachment 3540998
> View attachment 3540999
> View attachment 3541000
> View attachment 3541001
> View attachment 3541002
> View attachment 3541003


Oh my Gosh!!!!!!!!!!!  I have not seen the angel.  Dang, I need one.  Where are you located? Congratulations on your phenomenal orange bag of delight!


----------



## odette57

Cygne18 said:


> Round ornament on U.S. H.com:



Anyone has seen this yet?  Does it look like it can be hanging in a purse?


----------



## sparklelisab

stephc005 said:


> in general, are you ladies using the charms as bag charms or going to use them to decorate your christmas trees? or just collecting. the charms are so adorable, but I can't imagine wearing snowmen or sleighs on my bags lol. have to think about which pieces I want and for what purpose!


I use them on my bags, on knobs in my home for fun, but will not put on Christmas tree since I am sure cats would destroy.  
I have a petite h stacked with a no brains charm here.  Brightened up Jett, my black B


----------



## sparklelisab

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3541870
> 
> Ok keeping my snowman, love love love RG. [emoji4][emoji173]️☃️



Oh how adorable and we are definitely in sync here as I just now posted a similar look!  LOVE!


----------



## c18027

L etoile said:


> Has anyone received the porcelain bauble? I'm thinking of ordering it for a friend but after my issue with the necklaces, I'm not sure.



Yes —  I ordered many and got many duplicates.  Other than that, I was not disappointed with the quality.  HTH!


----------



## Davidw

L etoile said:


> Has anyone received the porcelain bauble? I'm thinking of ordering it for a friend but after my issue with the necklaces, I'm not sure.



I think they sold out unfortunately.


----------



## mungoo33

I visited the Madison location today and looks like many items have sold. It just seems like there are less things to see and definitely less people lol. Here are some pics [emoji175].


----------



## Cygne18

A leather heart ornament is up! http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/ornaments/leather-heart/heart-charm-99535.html


----------



## Mimmy

Your choice. The noir/blanc dolphin ornament for $100 or $135. [emoji6]



http://m.usa.hermes.com/petit-h/pet...e-product-petith-christmas-dolphin-67525.html


----------



## Prinipessa

Went to Madison today.  There is not much to choose, a lot of merchandise has sold out.  There are no black cat or angel charms and a very small selection of wings for the elephant charm. I was told that they might get more stock but they never know when.  The large GM skeleton bags are all sold out too.


----------



## sleepykitten

Cygne18 said:


> A leather heart ornament is up! http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/ornaments/leather-heart/heart-charm-99535.html
> 
> View attachment 3543803



Thank you! It's cheaper than the heart surprise box back in February! But the same size I think?


----------



## cathiey83

sleepykitten said:


> Thank you! It's cheaper than the heart surprise box back in February! But the same size I think?



Didn't say what color ... is it only orange?


----------



## Cygne18

cathiey83 said:


> Didn't say what color ... is it only orange?



Orange, red or pink. [emoji3]


----------



## twilightkant

i visited madsion too, and the sales told me that Saturday may refill more stuffs, i will go back to check it tomorrow


----------



## sparklelisab

Hearts Charmy friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Petit h score!!! Got a green croc key holder. I am guessing this is vert emeraude. Now I just need a birkin in this shade.


----------



## sleepykitten

ilovenicebags said:


> Petit h score!!! Got a green croc key holder. I am guessing this is vert emeraude. Now I just need a birkin in this shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544367



very pretty shade of green!!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Wall Street event tonight... Complimentary angel and ball ornament crafting tables! I guess every store will have different things so I'm glad I stopped by Madison and got the 'build-you-own' elephant one. Surprisingly the bag charm selection was pretty sparse. Apparently the only confetti pieces were bears and trees [emoji53] (was hoping for a deer). So lovely to meet and chat with Pascale! Kicking myself because I never asked to take a picture with her...


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

mungoo33 said:


> I visited the Madison location today and looks like many items have sold. It just seems like there are less things to see and definitely less people lol. Here are some pics [emoji175].


  OMG … there's a strawberry ornament!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Missed uploading one of the crafting tables 

My damage [emoji24]:







My dilemma - which card case to keep? Just worried that the white one will be too hard to keep clean (elephant is croc). The case on the right has matte gator... Thoughts? Ideally I only want one. Thanks!


----------



## arlv8500

GUCCIhoochie said:


> View attachment 3544452
> 
> Missed uploading one of the crafting tables
> 
> My damage [emoji24]:
> View attachment 3544453
> 
> View attachment 3544454
> 
> View attachment 3544455
> 
> 
> My dilemma - which card case to keep? Just worried that the white one will be too hard to keep clean (elephant is croc). The case on the right has matte gator... Thoughts? Ideally I only want one. Thanks!
> View attachment 3544457




Ohhhh! You got the seahorse?! I didn't even see that! Hee hee... And I see my husband and me in one of your pics. Hee hee appreciate you blurring our faces.


----------



## LadyCupid

Did anyone head to Wall Street petit h today to share pictures? Saw pics on IG and that store has the witch petit h charm that I am dying to get my hands on sigh....


----------



## sleepykitten

GUCCIhoochie said:


> View attachment 3544452
> 
> Missed uploading one of the crafting tables
> 
> My damage [emoji24]:
> View attachment 3544453
> 
> View attachment 3544454
> 
> View attachment 3544455
> 
> 
> My dilemma - which card case to keep? Just worried that the white one will be too hard to keep clean (elephant is croc). The case on the right has matte gator... Thoughts? Ideally I only want one. Thanks!
> View attachment 3544457



Awesome petit H haul!!
I like the white card case better visually, what kind of leather is the white?


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

arlv8500 said:


> Ohhhh! You got the seahorse?! I didn't even see that! Hee hee... And I see my husband and me in one of your pics. Hee hee appreciate you blurring our faces.



 haha no problem… yes, I had just gotten there and my SA lead me straight to the charms - I only saw one but hopefully they'll restock!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

sleepykitten said:


> Awesome petit H haul!!
> I like the white card case better visually, what kind of leather is the white?


They are both chèvre! And thanks for your input!



yodaling1 said:


> Did anyone head to Wall Street petit h today to share pictures? Saw pics on IG and that store has the witch petit h charm that I am dying to get my hands on sigh....


 I posted some pics on the previous page. I think they had plenty of witches (at least 3, maybe more).


----------



## mungoo33

GUCCIhoochie said:


> They are both chèvre! And thanks for your input!
> 
> I posted some pics on the previous page. I think they had plenty of witches (at least 3, maybe more).



I also went to the Wall St event and I saw that they had a lot more charms in the drawers. It might be worthwhile to try the store since they can ship them out. We were also told that certain charms specific to the Wall St location have all been sold out [emoji33]. Did anyone score any of these? 

These are my goodies from the event. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LadyCupid

mungoo33 said:


> I also went to the Wall St event and I saw that they had a lot more charms in the drawers. It might be worthwhile to try the store since they can ship them out. We were also told that certain charms specific to the Wall St location have all been sold out [emoji33]. Did anyone score any of these?
> 
> These are my goodies from the event. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3544511
> 
> View attachment 3544516


Wall Street can ship petit h? That is good news. Will try calling. Thank you for the information. 

What was the shape of the specific Wall Street petit h charm? Really curious to see.


----------



## Masao

Cygne18 said:


> A leather heart ornament is up! http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/ornaments/leather-heart/heart-charm-99535.html
> 
> View attachment 3543803


Is that a GM???


----------



## smallfry

GUCCIhoochie said:


> View attachment 3544452
> 
> Missed uploading one of the crafting tables
> 
> My damage [emoji24]:
> View attachment 3544453
> 
> View attachment 3544454
> 
> View attachment 3544455
> 
> 
> My dilemma - which card case to keep? Just worried that the white one will be too hard to keep clean (elephant is croc). The case on the right has matte gator... Thoughts? Ideally I only want one. Thanks!
> View attachment 3544457


Wow, you got such awesome charms!  The crafting tables look like so much fun.  I like the white card case better, but if the back side is completely white, I agree that it might be hard to keep clean.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

mungoo33 said:


> I also went to the Wall St event and I saw that they had a lot more charms in the drawers. It might be worthwhile to try the store since they can ship them out. We were also told that certain charms specific to the Wall St location have all been sold out [emoji33]. Did anyone score any of these?
> 
> These are my goodies from the event. Thanks for letting me share.



I didn't see any specific Wall Street charms  and I combed through the drawers… 



smallfry said:


> Wow, you got such awesome charms!  The crafting tables look like so much fun.  I like the white card case better, but if the back side is completely white, I agree that it might be hard to keep clean.



Yes so much fun but crowded especially the ball crafting table because it took longer to put together.  
The back of the card case is completely white


----------



## hedgwin99

GUCCIhoochie said:


> I didn't see any specific Wall Street charms  and I combed through the drawers…
> 
> 
> 
> Yes so much fun but crowded especially the ball crafting table because it took longer to put together.
> The back of the card case is completely white



I was told it's shape like "Empire State" representing the Empire State Building in NYC [emoji4]


----------



## mungoo33

yodaling1 said:


> Wall Street can ship petit h? That is good news. Will try calling. Thank you for the information.
> 
> What was the shape of the specific Wall Street petit h charm? Really curious to see.



I know the store on Madison ships rodeo and other charms. [emoji175]


----------



## LadyCupid

Masao said:


> Is that a GM???


Yes I believe this is the GM size.


----------



## LadyCupid

mungoo33 said:


> I know the store on Madison ships rodeo and other charms. [emoji175]


Called Wall Street. They said witch charm is sold out from Friday's event and they cannot ship petit h. Sigh.


----------



## LadyCupid

hedgwin99 said:


> I was told it's shape like "Empire State" representing the Empire State Building in NYC [emoji4]


That is interesting. I hope someone who got this can share.


----------



## Prinipessa

Went to Wall street today.  Very small selection compared to Madison.  They didn't have any witch or ghost charms all sold out and they won't be getting any more.  They had plenty of bear,  sled and christmas tree ones. They allowed you to make one angel ornament, very cute but no ball ornament.  The ball ornament was for Friday's special event only.


----------



## LadyCupid

Prinipessa said:


> Went to Wall street today.  Very small selection compared to Madison.  They didn't have any witch or ghost charms all sold out and they won't be getting any more.  They had plenty of bear,  sled and christmas tree ones. They allowed you to make one angel ornament, very cute but no ball ornament.  The ball ornament was for Friday's special event only.


Thank you for the update. Too bad they are not replenishing. Is the Friday special event only for invited guests?


----------



## Prinipessa

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you for the update. Too bad they are not replenishing. Is the Friday special event only for invited guests?


My understanding is that the event took place yesterday and it was by invitation.  I would love to hear more about it from anyone who attended.


----------



## hedgwin99

Prinipessa said:


> Went to Wall street today.  Very small selection compared to Madison.  They didn't have any witch or ghost charms all sold out and they won't be getting any more.  They had plenty of bear,  sled and christmas tree ones. They allowed you to make one angel ornament, very cute but no ball ornament.  The ball ornament was for Friday's special event only.



There were two charms on Friday night... did you get to make the ball charm?


----------



## Prinipessa

hedgwin99 said:


> There were two charms on Friday night... did you get to make the ball charm?


No, only the angel charm. I asked about the ball but was told that it was only for Friday's special event.


----------



## sparklelisab

GUCCIhoochie said:


> View attachment 3544452
> 
> Missed uploading one of the crafting tables
> 
> My damage [emoji24]:
> View attachment 3544453
> 
> View attachment 3544454
> 
> View attachment 3544455
> 
> 
> My dilemma - which card case to keep? Just worried that the white one will be too hard to keep clean (elephant is croc). The case on the right has matte gator... Thoughts? Ideally I only want one. Thanks!
> View attachment 3544457



Oh you Lucky Duck!!  I want an angel!! Love your heart color on bottom.  Fun Fun collection. Dear, I think you are spot-on about keeping the matte gator card case.  I personally think it is much prettier and will not show wear like the white one.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Would anyone have a pic of a petit h horse (the one with his head bowed and a short tail) on a B35? I believe this is pm size. I have found one on eBay but before I buy it, I wanted to see its sizing.


----------



## Prinipessa

Is anyone else having problems accessing the Petit h page on Hermes.com?  Since yesterday all I get is the following message "The page you have asked for does not exist anymore. You may return to our homepage by clicking here."  all the other pages work fine.


----------



## bedhead

Went to Wall Street yesterday and made an angel ornament, which was fun. Lots of Xmas-themed charms, card holders, etc. I am so disappointed that they sold out of the witch charm! 

I was also at Madison earlier in the day (it was an H-filled day!) and they have more colors of the Xmas charms, some new porcelain figurines, and more skeleton bags.


----------



## c18027

Prinipessa said:


> Is anyone else having problems accessing the Petit h page on Hermes.com?  Since yesterday all I get is the following message "The page you have asked for does not exist anymore. You may return to our homepage by clicking here."  all the other pages work fine.



Same thing here.  Maybe they're in the process of removing the seasonal items?


----------



## bedhead

c18027 said:


> Same thing here.  Maybe they're in the process of removing the seasonal items?


I can access the petit H section on the mobile site. Maybe they're having some technical issues with the main site.


----------



## c18027

bedhead said:


> I can access the petit H section on the mobile site. Maybe they're having some technical issues with the main site.



You're right! The desktop site is down but the mobile site is working.  So strange!


----------



## hedgwin99

I went to Wall St H this afternoon... the boutique is very very quite.. craft table still there n ambassadors r very helpful.. you can make as many of angel charms as you want.. [emoji4]
I will post mine shortly


----------



## hedgwin99

Prinipessa said:


> No, only the angel charm. I asked about the ball but was told that it was only for Friday's special event.



I went back to WallSt H today. Craft table still there n ambassadors are hooking a ball on the top of each angel charms


----------



## hedgwin99

yodaling1 said:


> That is interesting. I hope someone who got this can share.



I'm getting conflict info.
H corporate personal told me it was sold out at previews 
Than the boutique SA said Wall St H never got the shipment in time[emoji849][emoji28]


----------



## LadyCupid

Prinipessa said:


> Is anyone else having problems accessing the Petit h page on Hermes.com?  Since yesterday all I get is the following message "The page you have asked for does not exist anymore. You may return to our homepage by clicking here."  all the other pages work fine.


I am too but when I did a search for it, it works. 
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...oduct-petith-charm-christmas-tree-121037.html


----------



## cathiey83

went to Madison today -- so many skeleton bags


----------



## cathiey83

Also went to Wall Street for the angels - SA said next petit h stop is Paris then Japan


----------



## LadyCupid

cathiey83 said:


> Also went to Wall Street for the angels - SA said next petit h stop is Paris then Japan


I am glad you asked. Do you know which dates they will be in Paris and Japan?


----------



## cathiey83

yodaling1 said:


> I am glad you asked. Do you know which dates they will be in Paris and Japan?



She doesn't know and they like to keep it a secret


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Thanks to all who chimed in regarding the white card case - I exchanged it for other goodies .  I asked my SA regarding the special Wall Street charm and she said it was the bear (aka Wall Street bulls and bears) and that Madison Ave had the Empire State…
I wish I crafted more angels! Bonus that there was definitely less people today.  The ball ornament was cool to make on Friday but it was quite labor intensive lol.
Pascale was still there too - it was lovely to chat with her again.


----------



## sparklelisab

Imabeachgirl said:


> Would anyone have a pic of a petit h horse (the one with his head bowed and a short tail) on a B35? I believe this is pm size. I have found one on eBay but before I buy it, I wanted to see its sizing.






Here you go!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Thank you!!! Absolutely classy and beautiful!


----------



## Masao

cathiey83 said:


> went to Madison today -- so many skeleton bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546039
> View attachment 3546040
> View attachment 3546041


OMG, I really want to get one. That's too bad I live at west coat......
I was wondering how much for the big one??? PM or GM???


----------



## aluminum_siren

Masao said:


> OMG, I really want to get one. That's too bad I live at west coat......
> I was wondering how much for the big one??? PM or GM???



The smallest ones are $1800-$1900 or so, and the medium and large are the same price it seems, $2250 or so.


----------



## StyleEyes

For everyone who got a card case (crocodile, hippo, or landscape), would you mind sharing any pics with cards inside?  Also, how many cards do you think it would fit comfortably?

I'm thinking about one for my DH for Christmas. What do you think about this for a guy?  I got him a Calvi several years ago and he still loves it to death!  He now likes to give them as little thank you gifts/p!

Thank you and I'm sorry if these have already been answered/shown. If so, would you point me in the right direction?  [emoji5][emoji253]


----------



## cathiey83

aluminum_siren said:


> The smallest ones are $1800-$1900 or so, and the medium and large are the same price it seems, $2250 or so.



Yup that's the right price range. I was also shocked that the big one is just as much as the smaller one - the SA said it's like an overnight bag- not for everyday use.


----------



## bedhead

Masao said:


> OMG, I really want to get one. That's too bad I live at west coat......
> I was wondering how much for the big one??? PM or GM???


The really large one that is shorter in height and wide with longer handles (middle pic in @cathiey83's post above from the Madison boutique) is $2250. It's huge. The tall narrower one (3rd pic in the same post) is also $2250 and the smaller ones are a little less.


----------



## Masao

I really wish I could be there........


----------



## ShadowComet

Got the heart charm today. I love the color


----------



## cutiepi600

Got these 3 things. The bear tags are so cute! Came with each box. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sleepykitten

StyleEyes said:


> For everyone who got a card case (crocodile, hippo, or landscape), would you mind sharing any pics with cards inside?  Also, how many cards do you think it would fit comfortably?
> 
> I'm thinking about one for my DH for Christmas. What do you think about this for a guy?  I got him a Calvi several years ago and he still loves it to death!  He now likes to give them as little thank you gifts/p!
> 
> Thank you and I'm sorry if these have already been answered/shown. If so, would you point me in the right direction?  [emoji5][emoji253]



I think it's a great gift idea! I got it for my DH for Xmas too. It can fit 3 cards (3 slots) I don't have pictures of it with cards in since it's being saved for Christmas! The rhino design is starting to sell out on H.com, get it soon [emoji12]


----------



## smallfry

cutiepi600 said:


> Got these 3 things. The bear tags are so cute! Came with each box. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547858
> View attachment 3547861



Congratulations cutiepi!  They're really cute!  Are you in the United States?  I've never seen those hearts before, they're so nice.


----------



## StyleEyes

sleepykitten said:


> I think it's a great gift idea! I got it for my DH for Xmas too. It can fit 3 cards (3 slots) I don't have pictures of it with cards in since it's being saved for Christmas! The rhino design is starting to sell out on H.com, get it soon [emoji12]



Thank you for your advice!!  I got one!


----------



## mimi 123

cutiepi600 said:


> Got these 3 things. The bear tags are so cute! Came with each box. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547858
> View attachment 3547861


The hearts are so cute. Are they a pair?


----------



## DreamingPink

Can I ask for everybody's opinion?
I finally got the porcelain bauble I wanted, but the print is upside down... should I keep it? Would it be so weird when it's hung up? Thanks!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

MiniNavy said:


> Can I ask for everybody's opinion?
> I finally got the porcelain bauble I wanted, but the print is upside down... should I keep it? Would it be so weird when it's hung up? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548522


I love it!!  I think that print is easy to display in any direction.  It's not like the ones with letters/wording so one can't really tell it is upside down.  
Is it way too big to wear as a pendant?  I have seen porcelain pendants in the past from Petit h and they were adorable but this seems like it may be too large.  It will look lovely on your tree at least!  I vote for keeping it.


----------



## csshopper

MiniNavy said:


> Can I ask for everybody's opinion?
> I finally got the porcelain bauble I wanted, but the print is upside down... should I keep it? Would it be so weird when it's hung up? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548522



I would keep it and enjoy it. It's a fragment from the "Nil" (means Nile in English) pattern of porcelain, discontinued in 2014. Because it is a water flower it could be seen in any direction as it floats on the water or on the leaf on the water, not as if it's growing from the ground and standing upright (hope this makes sense). If you look at it this way, it isn't upside down.

But ultimately you have to like it, so return is always an option. I think the artisan did a lovely job of placing the pattern on the bauble.


----------



## Prinipessa

MiniNavy said:


> Can I ask for everybody's opinion?
> I finally got the porcelain bauble I wanted, but the print is upside down... should I keep it? Would it be so weird when it's hung up? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548522


I got two of the same as yours and love it.  Flowers bend in all directions and the leaf is right.  As Bostonjetset said, since it's not writing who can tell if it's upside-down.  It's lovely, it will be a collectible when they retire the pattern and the price was right.


----------



## vivelebag

My pear ornament. Color 92 is all it says on the receipt and I'm not a good H color identifier. The smooth leather is a tealy blue (looks more true blue here) while the textured red could be grenat but I'm not sure.


----------



## cutiepi600

smallfry said:


> Congratulations cutiepi!  They're really cute!  Are you in the United States?  I've never seen those hearts before, they're so nice.


ThAnks!! Yes, I'm in the US!


----------



## cutiepi600

mimi 123 said:


> The hearts are so cute. Are they a pair?



Thank you!!! They fit perfectly so had to get both


----------



## Amka

Leather elephant charm on USA site:
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ephant/charm-forme-elephant-pm-2h-120901.html


----------



## ghoztz

MiniNavy said:


> Can I ask for everybody's opinion?
> I finally got the porcelain bauble I wanted, but the print is upside down... should I keep it? Would it be so weird when it's hung up? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548522



This is so pretty!!  Love how soft and feminine it looks!!


----------



## DreamingPink

Bostonjetset said:


> I love it!!  I think that print is easy to display in any direction.  It's not like the ones with letters/wording so one can't really tell it is upside down.
> Is it way too big to wear as a pendant?  I have seen porcelain pendants in the past from Petit h and they were adorable but this seems like it may be too large.  It will look lovely on your tree at least!  I vote for keeping it.



Yes I think they are pretty big, they are the size of my palm ( I'm petite tho..) I was hoping to use it as bag charm only if it's not that fragile lol



csshopper said:


> I would keep it and enjoy it. It's a fragment from the "Nil" (means Nile in English) pattern of porcelain, discontinued in 2014. Because it is a water flower it could be seen in any direction as it floats on the water or on the leaf on the water, not as if it's growing from the ground and standing upright (hope this makes sense). If you look at it this way, it isn't upside down.
> 
> But ultimately you have to like it, so return is always an option. I think the artisan did a lovely job of placing the pattern on the bauble.



Oh thank you so much for telling me the story behind it! I googled about "Nil" and found the porcelain sets, love them!! Too bad I'm way too late for those haha



Prinipessa said:


> I got two of the same as yours and love it.  Flowers bend in all directions and the leaf is right.  As Bostonjetset said, since it's not writing who can tell if it's upside-down.  It's lovely, it will be a collectible when they retire the pattern and the price was right.



You're right, it is the rare "reasonably" priced H collective item lol



ghoztz said:


> This is so pretty!!  Love how soft and feminine it looks!!



Thank you! Yes the waterlily is just so elegant


----------



## peggyyo1021

The surprise box just came back on the EU website, this time the reference number is H1019678 (which is different from the bear (H1019788). I have cross reference it with all the reference number I can find, and it's neither an elephant, monkey, turtle, reindeer, snowman, pinetree, witch, bear, squirrel, larbardor. Does anyone know what it may be based on the reference number? thanks.


----------



## Cygne18

Leather seahorse charm:
http://usa.hermes.com/catalog/produ...-product-petith-charm-seahorse/category/5682/

View attachment 3549692


----------



## LadyCupid

Elephant reappeared $225
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ephant/charm-forme-elephant-pm-2h-120901.html


----------



## cathiey83

No more seahorse


----------



## cathiey83

Today at Brookfield petit h event 
	

		
			
		

		
	






leather perfume holders - went with my cousin; each gets one =)


----------



## bedhead

cathiey83 said:


> Today at Brookfield petit h event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549998
> View attachment 3549999
> View attachment 3550000
> 
> 
> leather perfume holders - went with my cousin; each gets one =)


Can't wait to check it out tomorrow. I love that they did different workshops at each location!


----------



## LadyCupid

cathiey83 said:


> Today at Brookfield petit h event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549998
> View attachment 3549999
> View attachment 3550000
> 
> 
> leather perfume holders - went with my cousin; each gets one =)


Was there any nice leather charms?


----------



## Sienna220

cathiey83 said:


> No more seahorse


Boo


----------



## hedgwin99

yodaling1 said:


> Was there any nice leather charms?



Yes there were..
Reindeer face, cactus, car, monkey, snowman these r the ones I remember


----------



## LadyCupid

hedgwin99 said:


> Yes there were..
> Reindeer face, cactus, car, monkey, snowman these r the ones I remember


Hi,
Did you happen to have pictures taken? Would love to see..


----------



## hedgwin99

yodaling1 said:


> Hi,
> Did you happen to have pictures taken? Would love to see..



No I'm sorry....[emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## mungoo33

Some pics from the Petite H event at Brookfield lol [emoji175]. I was excited to see that they had the NYC apple charm!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Brookfield Place event:
Leather tag workshop station: pick a leather swatch, spray your fav scent onto the paper insert and add fabric ribbon







I was there a little after 10am and didn't see the cactus, car or monkey charms. Just missed out on a beaver/fox?





What I ended up exchanging the card case for (from Madison)


----------



## Monique1004

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Brookfield Place event:
> Leather tag workshop station: pick a leather swatch, spray your fav scent onto the paper insert and add fabric ribbon
> View attachment 3550105
> 
> View attachment 3550106
> 
> View attachment 3550120
> 
> 
> I was there a little after 10am and didn't see the cactus, car or monkey charms. Just missed out on a beaver/fox?
> 
> View attachment 3550121
> View attachment 3550123
> 
> 
> What I ended up exchanging the card case for (from Madison)
> View attachment 3550124
> View attachment 3550125



I just love that rudolf face!!! So cute...


----------



## Sienna220

Monique1004 said:


> I just love that rudolf face!!! So cute...


Me too! I want sooo baaad!!!!


----------



## coxynell

I would kill for this leather NYC charm!!!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

mungoo33 said:


> Some pics from the Petite H event at Brookfield lol [emoji175]. I was excited to see that they had the NYC apple charm!



Fabulous pics - it was lovely meeting and chatting with you!


----------



## Prinipessa

mungoo33 said:


> Some pics from the Petite H event at Brookfield lol [emoji175]. I was excited to see that they had the NYC apple charm!
> 
> View attachment 3550126
> 
> View attachment 3550128
> 
> View attachment 3550130
> 
> View attachment 3550132
> 
> View attachment 3550133
> 
> View attachment 3550136
> View attachment 3550146
> View attachment 3550147
> 
> View attachment 3550138
> 
> View attachment 3550144


Love love love the NYC apple charm.  Can you tell me how big it is, because in the photo it looks pretty large.  Would it be too big for a bag?  How much was it?  thanks.


----------



## Amka

Elephant charm is back on USA site:
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ephant/charm-forme-elephant-pm-2h-120900.html


----------



## Sienna220

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Brookfield Place event:
> Leather tag workshop station: pick a leather swatch, spray your fav scent onto the paper insert and add fabric ribbon
> View attachment 3550105
> 
> View attachment 3550106
> 
> View attachment 3550120
> 
> 
> I was there a little after 10am and didn't see the cactus, car or monkey charms. Just missed out on a beaver/fox?
> 
> View attachment 3550121
> View attachment 3550123
> 
> 
> What I ended up exchanging the card case for (from Madison)
> View attachment 3550124
> View attachment 3550125


Big thanks GUCCIhoochie for these fabulous photos you shared!  looked like such fun!


----------



## Sienna220

hedgwin99 said:


> Yes there were..
> Reindeer face, cactus, car, monkey, snowman these r the ones I remember


Really a cactus? oh cute!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Sienna220 said:


> Really a cactus? oh cute!!



Yep interesting charm but color was ehhhh so I didn't buy
I'm veryyy picky in the color for petite h charms


----------



## Sienna220

Amka said:


> Elephant charm is back on USA site:
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ephant/charm-forme-elephant-pm-2h-120900.html
> 
> View attachment 3550560


I just saw! I'm hoping they put seahorse back up too. wishful thinking !


----------



## Sienna220

hedgwin99 said:


> Yep interesting charm but color was ehhhh so I didn't buy
> I'm veryyy picky in the color for petite h charms


I totally understand .  if anyone happened to purchase or has a picture of the cactus charm I would love to see it. 
Thank you ,  hedgwin!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Brookfield Place event:
> Leather tag workshop station: pick a leather swatch, spray your fav scent onto the paper insert and add fabric ribbon
> View attachment 3550105
> 
> View attachment 3550106
> 
> View attachment 3550120
> 
> 
> I was there a little after 10am and didn't see the cactus, car or monkey charms. Just missed out on a beaver/fox?
> 
> View attachment 3550121
> View attachment 3550123
> 
> 
> What I ended up exchanging the card case for (from Madison)
> View attachment 3550124
> View attachment 3550125




I _*LOVE *_the kitty!!!


----------



## mungoo33

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Fabulous pics - it was lovely meeting and chatting with you!



Same here dear! If only we can have more H events to attend. [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## danny123

Yay! The elephant card holder is for sale on the European website. I just ordered one in the blue/green colourway


----------



## mungoo33

Prinipessa said:


> Love love love the NYC apple charm.  Can you tell me how big it is, because in the photo it looks pretty large.  Would it be too big for a bag?  How much was it?  thanks.



Hi! The price was $280 and I can take the measurements in a little while. [emoji51]


----------



## LadyCupid

GUCCIhoochie said:


> View attachment 3544452
> 
> Missed uploading one of the crafting tables
> 
> My damage [emoji24]:
> View attachment 3544453
> 
> View attachment 3544454
> 
> View attachment 3544455
> 
> 
> My dilemma - which card case to keep? Just worried that the white one will be too hard to keep clean (elephant is croc). The case on the right has matte gator... Thoughts? Ideally I only want one. Thanks!
> View attachment 3544457


You have scored a great collection from petit h. Really love your Brookfield score and this one from previous. Thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures with us.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Sienna220 said:


> Big thanks GUCCIhoochie for these fabulous photos you shared!  looked like such fun!


Aww you're welcome! But @mungoo33 's pics are tons better  .  It's a cute store and the SAs are very nice… too bad we could only take home 1 leather tag per person lol



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I _*LOVE *_the kitty!!!



Thanks! I saw it and squealed inside 



yodaling1 said:


> You have scored a great collection from petit h. Really love your Brookfield score and this one from previous. Thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures with us.



Glad you liked the pics. Haha I seriously lost my mind with the charms


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Prinipessa said:


> Love love love the NYC apple charm.  Can you tell me how big it is, because in the photo it looks pretty large.  Would it be too big for a bag?  How much was it?  thanks.





My apple on a 30cm B


----------



## ghoztz

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Brookfield Place event:
> Leather tag workshop station: pick a leather swatch, spray your fav scent onto the paper insert and add fabric ribbon
> View attachment 3550105
> 
> View attachment 3550106
> 
> View attachment 3550120
> 
> 
> I was there a little after 10am and didn't see the cactus, car or monkey charms. Just missed out on a beaver/fox?
> 
> View attachment 3550121
> View attachment 3550123
> 
> 
> What I ended up exchanging the card case for (from Madison)
> View attachment 3550124
> View attachment 3550125



really like the porcelain panther decoration!!


----------



## cathiey83

So many charms today at Madison


----------



## LadyCupid

cathiey83 said:


> So many charms today at Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550929
> View attachment 3550930
> View attachment 3550931


What time didn't take this? I see a gingerbread man there next to cactus!


----------



## Prinipessa

GUCCIhoochie said:


> View attachment 3550845
> 
> My apple on a 30cm B


Thank you GUCCIhoochie, the charm on your Birkin looks awesome. I called the store today but they said it sold out on Friday.


----------



## Sienna220

cathiey83 said:


> So many charms today at Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550929
> View attachment 3550930
> View attachment 3550931


Thanks so much for photos Cathiey!!!


----------



## cathiey83

yodaling1 said:


> What time didn't take this? I see a gingerbread man there next to cactus!



Yup gingerbread man, witch, angel (only see one blue/red), pumpkin, horse, seahorse, heart; and new ones I haven't seen before:  car, cowboy hat, baby spider, new type of monkey 

It was around 2/3pm today. =)
I was debating if I should get them all, but I don't have that many bags!!


----------



## mungoo33

mungoo33 said:


> Hi! The price was $280 and I can take the measurements in a little while. [emoji51]



Sorry for the delay but here are the measurements! 
Looks like 3"by 2.5" - thanks


----------



## Prinipessa

mungoo33 said:


> Sorry for the delay but here are the measurements!
> Looks like 3"by 2.5" - thanks
> 
> View attachment 3551319
> 
> View attachment 3551320


Thank you so much I really appreciate it.


----------



## Monique1004

cathiey83 said:


> So many charms today at Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550929
> View attachment 3550930
> View attachment 3550931



OMG! I gotta get back there tomorrow. I really want the rudolf face & the bird. Has anyone seen this charm before? I saw someone listed this on eBay. It is adorable.


----------



## arlv8500

Monique1004 said:


> OMG! I gotta get back there tomorrow. I really want the rudolf face & the bird. Has anyone seen this charm before? I saw someone listed this on eBay. It is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551771



I saw it at Madison today, but it was grey on one side, can't remember what it was on the other. It seems that they have quite a few of them in the back.


----------



## princessmaggie

My little horse finally found his way home! Here he is with my rouge h Virevolte which is my work bag. I'm looking forward to trying him on my geranium Kelly or my etoupe Birkin as I think these colors could also look great with him! Officially now a petit h fan!


----------



## Monique1004

So I went to the Madison today, again. Here's the pictures of what's left. SA told me they actually got the shipment yesterday but already most popular ones were gone. I got the last gingerman & rudolf face. I'll update the detail photos of what I got when I get home.


----------



## Cygne18

Monique1004 said:


> So I went to the Madison today, again. Here's the pictures of what's left. SA told me they actually got the shipment yesterday but already most popular ones were gone. I got the last gingerman & rudolf face. I'll update the detail photos of what I got when I get home.
> View attachment 3552145
> 
> View attachment 3552146
> 
> View attachment 3552147



Thank you so much for posting. SO cuteeee!


----------



## Monique1004

My goodies that I picked up today.


----------



## Monique1004

Here's the family shot. So you can see the size comparison.


----------



## Cygne18

Monique1004 said:


> My goodies that I picked up today.
> 
> View attachment 3552327
> View attachment 3552328
> View attachment 3552330
> View attachment 3552331
> View attachment 3552332
> View attachment 3552333
> View attachment 3552335
> View attachment 3552337
> View attachment 3552338
> View attachment 3552339



SOOO CUTE. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Redenkeew

Monique1004 said:


> Here's the family shot. So you can see the size comparison.
> 
> View attachment 3552340



I love the gingerbread man. How much did you pay for it? If you don't mind me asking!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Redenkeew said:


> I love the gingerbread man. How much did you pay for it? If you don't mind me asking!!



I think $280 plus tax for the big one 
$225 plus tax for the small size


----------



## Redenkeew

hedgwin99 said:


> I think $280 plus tax for the big one
> $225 plus tax for the small size



Thank you! It's one of the best designs I've seen.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Monique1004 said:


> So I went to the Madison today, again. Here's the pictures of what's left. SA told me they actually got the shipment yesterday but already most popular ones were gone. I got the last gingerman & rudolf face. I'll update the detail photos of what I got when I get home.
> View attachment 3552145
> 
> View attachment 3552146
> 
> View attachment 3552147



Omg. I see the black horse back there that I am so desperately wanting. Do you think I could call and order one as I am in California?


----------



## Monique1004

Imabeachgirl said:


> Omg. I see the black horse back there that I am so desperately wanting. Do you think I could call and order one as I am in California?



I'm not sure if they take phone orders but it doesn't hurt to try. They did have a lot of horses in a few different kind.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Monique1004 said:


> I'm not sure if they take phone orders but it doesn't hurt to try. They did have a lot of horses in a few different kind.



I'm going to try tomorrow. I am just in love the dark horse with the really flowy mane and bowed head. Not the Clydesdale but the one behind it. I found one on eBay from Japan but they want 1000 for it and I think that's just insane.


----------



## danny123

Monique1004 said:


> My goodies that I picked up today.
> 
> View attachment 3552327
> View attachment 3552328
> View attachment 3552330
> View attachment 3552331
> View attachment 3552332
> View attachment 3552333
> View attachment 3552335
> View attachment 3552337
> View attachment 3552338
> View attachment 3552339


Wow so many goodies
love it!!!


----------



## crazyforbag

My online elephant order got cancelled = (


----------



## odette57

crazyforbag said:


> My online elephant order got cancelled = (



Yeah mine too.


----------



## carlinha

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Brookfield Place event:
> Leather tag workshop station: pick a leather swatch, spray your fav scent onto the paper insert and add fabric ribbon
> View attachment 3550105
> 
> View attachment 3550106
> 
> View attachment 3550120
> 
> 
> I was there a little after 10am and didn't see the cactus, car or monkey charms. Just missed out on a beaver/fox?
> 
> View attachment 3550121
> View attachment 3550123
> 
> 
> What I ended up exchanging the card case for (from Madison)
> View attachment 3550124
> View attachment 3550125





Monique1004 said:


> Here's the family shot. So you can see the size comparison.
> 
> View attachment 3552340



hi ladies do you mind posting a pic of the reindeer head charm on a bag please?  thank you!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

carlinha said:


> hi ladies do you mind posting a pic of the reindeer head charm on a bag please?  thank you!



Here you go - on a 30cm


----------



## carlinha

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Here you go - on a 30cm
> View attachment 3553248


OH so cute!!!!  Thank you *guccihoochie*!!!


----------



## mibonbon

Reindeer is back on the US website![emoji2]


----------



## Prada Prince

Does anyone know what these two codes would represent in terms of charms?
H1019788 01
H1019678 01


----------



## Prada Prince

Prada Prince said:


> Does anyone know what these two codes would represent in terms of charms?
> H1019788 01
> H1019678 01



Just did a search through the thread, and I think the 1019788 01 is the bear charm, so I'm trying my luck and ordering the other one in the hopes that it is possibly a kitty charm...


----------



## ghoztz

Monique1004 said:


> Here's the family shot. So you can see the size comparison.
> 
> View attachment 3552340



LOVE LOVE LOVE those witches!!


----------



## Wilsonbp

Prada Prince said:


> Just did a search through the thread, and I think the 1019788 01 is the bear charm, so I'm trying my luck and ordering the other one in the hopes that it is possibly a kitty charm...


Confirm 1019788 is bear and 1019678 is dog...  I ordered both in Nov at UK store.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wilsonbp said:


> Confirm 1019788 is bear and 1019678 is dog...  I ordered both in Nov at UK store.



Ah darn it... I'm not a fan of dogs... Looks like the package is going to be returned... Do you have a picture of the dog one?


----------



## peggyyo1021

Wilsonbp said:


> Confirm 1019788 is bear and 1019678 is dog...  I ordered both in Nov at UK store.



Is it this dog?


----------



## fawnhagh

Hi, Does anyone know what is in the GM surprise box for Europe in December?
TIA!


----------



## crazyforbag

I called Madison today and the lady told me The boutique don't do phone order on petit H...is that true??


----------



## hedgwin99

crazyforbag said:


> I called Madison today and the lady told me The boutique don't do phone order on petit H...is that true??



Yes that is true
You r lucky! At least they reply to you.. the SA put me on hold forever


----------



## crazyforbag

hedgwin99 said:


> Yes that is true
> You r lucky! At least they reply to you.. the SA put me on hold forever


thanks for the confirmation!! I really want the elephant and a couple more.


----------



## hedgwin99

crazyforbag said:


> thanks for the confirmation!! I really want the elephant and a couple more.



My fren went yesterday and no elephant charms left
Just these


----------



## crazyforbag

hedgwin99 said:


> My fren went yesterday and no elephant charms left
> Just these
> View attachment 3555621
> View attachment 3555622
> View attachment 3555624
> View attachment 3555625
> View attachment 3555626


thanks for the pictures!!  Too bad they don't ship.


----------



## LadyCupid

hedgwin99 said:


> My fren went yesterday and no elephant charms left
> Just these
> View attachment 3555621
> View attachment 3555622
> View attachment 3555624
> View attachment 3555625
> View attachment 3555626


Thank you for the pictures. Love looking at these charms.


----------



## hedgwin99

Stop by H Madison.. charms r so pick thru


----------



## LadyCupid

hedgwin99 said:


> Stop by H Madison.. charms r so pick thru
> View attachment 3556381
> View attachment 3556382
> View attachment 3556383
> View attachment 3556384
> View attachment 3556385
> View attachment 3556386


Thank you for the pictures again, I see the sharp edged heart shape. Is that rather huge? Also the 3D pear is it really big?


----------



## hedgwin99

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you for the pictures again, I see the sharp edged heart shape. Is that rather huge? Also the 3D pear is it really big?



Heart n 3D pear not big. I say it's about the size of your palm
The big ones are those squids .. yikes! I feel it's buggy eyes r staring at me


----------



## LadyCupid

hedgwin99 said:


> Heart n 3D pear not big. I say it's about the size of your palm
> The big ones are those squids .. yikes! I feel it's buggy eyes r staring at me


Ya the eyes are scary. I feel the same about it. LOL


----------



## danny123

I love the squid , so cute, ha ha
Thank you all for posting such nice pictures


----------



## peggyyo1021

I am not sure where to ask this question, but I purchased a petit H charms, and it was delivered on the 24th, however, since it was a holiday, no one was there to sign for the package. When I check online for the status of the package, it states "left at front door, signature not requested.." I was shocked, how could you leave something that valuable on the front door? who should be responsible if the package is lost? I can't find the package now, what should I do? I am really upset, as I have been looking for the charms like forever, sigh....


----------



## c18027

peggyyo1021 said:


> I am not sure where to ask this question, but I purchased a petit H charms, and it was delivered on the 24th, however, since it was a holiday, no one was there to sign for the package. When I check online for the status of the package, it states "left at front door, signature not requested.." I was shocked, how could you leave something that valuable on the front door? who should be responsible if the package is lost? I can't find the package now, what should I do? I am really upset, as I have been looking for the charms like forever, sigh....



Contact Hermes.com or the boutique where the charms were purchased.  If Hermès sent the package signature required, they will take up the issue with the carrier service.  I can attest that during the holiday season, some carriers left packages on my porch even if signature was required.  I think they wanted to make sure that any presents were received on time.  However, if you didn't get your package, you need to contact Hermès first.  Good luck!


----------



## peggyyo1021

c18027 said:


> Contact Hermes.com or the boutique where the charms were purchased.  If Hermès sent the package signature required, they will take up the issue with the carrier service.  I can attest that during the holiday season, some carriers left packages on my porch even if signature was required.  I think they wanted to make sure that any presents were received on time.  However, if you didn't get your package, you need to contact Hermès first.  Good luck!



It was from H.com, I chose Fedex Ground, thinking that I could avoid the holidays, because last time it took 8 days for delivery. Is signature required for Fedex Ground? That's such a bad way of making sure the presents ontime.....having the present arrive after holiday is always better than having the package disappeared. I just can't understand why they are being so careless in delivering H items. People can see the sender and figure that it is from H.com, and easily take it away......Thanks so much for your answer.


----------



## Bother Free

peggyyo1021 said:


> It was from H.com, I chose Fedex Ground, thinking that I could avoid the holidays, because last time it took 8 days for delivery. Is signature required for Fedex Ground? That's such a bad way of making sure the presents ontime.....having the present arrive after holiday is always better than having the package disappeared. I just can't understand why they are being so careless in delivering H items. People can see the sender and figure that it is from H.com, and easily take it away......Thanks so much for your answer.


I'm sorry to hear about what happened to your order 
I ordered two Petit H items from USA Hermes.com and I chose FedEx ground shipping for both orders and signature was required upon delivery. I would contact Hermes.com customer service. Hope they'll be able to resolve the issue for you to your satisfaction.


----------



## danny123

peggyyo1021 said:


> I am not sure where to ask this question, but I purchased a petit H charms, and it was delivered on the 24th, however, since it was a holiday, no one was there to sign for the package. When I check online for the status of the package, it states "left at front door, signature not requested.." I was shocked, how could you leave something that valuable on the front door? who should be responsible if the package is lost? I can't find the package now, what should I do? I am really upset, as I have been looking for the charms like forever, sigh....


wow... I can't believe they did that...

i hope you will get your charm soon


----------



## liz_

peggyyo1021 said:


> I am not sure where to ask this question, but I purchased a petit H charms, and it was delivered on the 24th, however, since it was a holiday, no one was there to sign for the package. When I check online for the status of the package, it states "left at front door, signature not requested.." I was shocked, how could you leave something that valuable on the front door? who should be responsible if the package is lost? I can't find the package now, what should I do? I am really upset, as I have been looking for the charms like forever, sigh....



My 2 orders that I place this last week with H.com were shipped fedex and no signature required I was shocked when the 2 package on separate days was left on my door step. I would  contact Hermès and the shipping company. Good luck I hope it gets sorted out and they get you a new charm.


----------



## peggyyo1021

Bother Free said:


> I'm sorry to hear about what happened to your order
> I ordered two Petit H items from USA Hermes.com and I chose FedEx ground shipping for both orders and signature was required upon delivery. I would contact Hermes.com customer service. Hope they'll be able to resolve the issue for you to your satisfaction.


Last time I ordered from them(though the value is higher, but still fedex ground), signature was required. I don't understand what has changed.....but I google and found that a lot of times Fedex, Ups do left package on your front door, porch even if signature is required. I guess the best they could do is refund,  90% they won't replace anther charm.



danny123 said:


> wow... I can't believe they did that...
> Me neither! If signature require needs extra money, do let me know, I would have gone with that option.
> 
> i hope you will get your charm soon





liz_ said:


> My 2 orders that I place this last week with H.com were shipped fedex and no signature required I was shocked when the 2 package on separate days was left on my door step. I would  contact Hermès and the shipping company. Good luck I hope it gets sorted out and they get you a new charm.


OMG! so it is their ritual to leave package at the front door? It's so nice yours is still lying there waiting for you. I wonder what would Hermes do, I am so terrified that the would ask me to pay for the item  or refund then put me on a black list. I don't think I will get my charm replaced, it was the elephant charm I have been waiting forever, and finally got after refreshing the webpage countless times, sigh....


----------



## Amka

peggyyo1021 said:


> Last time I ordered from them(though the value is higher, but still fedex ground), signature was required. I don't understand what has changed.....but I google and found that a lot of times Fedex, Ups do left package on your front door, porch even if signature is required. I guess the best they could do is refund,  90% they won't replace anther charm.
> 
> OMG! so it is their ritual to leave package at the front door? It's so nice yours is still lying there waiting for you. I wonder what would Hermes do, I am so terrified that the would ask me to pay for the item  or refund then put me on a black list. I don't think I will get my charm replaced, it was the elephant charm I have been waiting forever, and finally got after refreshing the webpage countless times, sigh....



Fedex has been leaving my USA hermes.com orders at the front door without asking for signature since November. Luckily, so far, none of my packages have gone missing (fingers crossed/knock on wood). It is a very careless act, and I hope this will not be their standard practice. In the meanwhile, I recommend you to contact Hermes customer service regarding the missing package. You should at least get a refund, and I do not see any reason why you would get black listed by Hermes because the problem is completely the fault of the delivery company, not yours. Good luck!


----------



## StaceyLyn

Amka said:


> Fedex has been leaving my USA hermes.com orders at the front door without asking for signature since November. Luckily, so far, none of my packages have gone missing (fingers crossed/knock on wood). It is a very careless act, and I hope this will not be their standard practice. In the meanwhile, I recommend you to contact Hermes customer service regarding the missing package. You should at least get a refund, and I do not see any reason why you would get black listed by Hermes because the problem is completely the fault of the delivery company, not yours. Good luck!


H.com has left packages at doors without signatures for years.  It is based upon item value.  I've had multiple H packages arrive on the same day with only the higher value packages (> $1000.00) requiring a signature.  Most people people, myself included, are grateful for this policy.  Also, H.com sends you an email with your FedEx number so you can track the package yourself.  The FedEx link always clearly states "Direct Signature Required" if a signature is indeed required.


----------



## peggyyo1021

Amka said:


> Fedex has been leaving my USA hermes.com orders at the front door without asking for signature since November. Luckily, so far, none of my packages have gone missing (fingers crossed/knock on wood). It is a very careless act, and I hope this will not be their standard practice. In the meanwhile, I recommend you to contact Hermes customer service regarding the missing package. You should at least get a refund, and I do not see any reason why you would get black listed by Hermes because the problem is completely the fault of the delivery company, not yours. Good luck!


I called Fedex yesterday, and they clearly told me that the package didn't require signature, therefore it is within their power to leave it at the front door. I will contact Hermes and see how it goes, I just wish they could find or replace the charm. Thank you for the suggestions.



StaceyLyn said:


> H.com has left packages at doors without signatures for years.  It is based upon item value.  I've had multiple H packages arrive on the same day with only the higher value packages (> $1000.00) requiring a signature.  Most people people, myself included, are grateful for this policy.  Also, H.com sends you an email with your FedEx number so you can track the package yourself.  The FedEx link always clearly states "Direct Signature Required" if a signature is indeed required.



Last time I ordered an item, the value was $430, and signature was required. I know this policy is good for some, because you may not be at home all the time to receive package, but the problem comes when the package is missing, who should be responsible? I did track the package myself, and the message says, left at front door, signature not requested.


----------



## danny123

I finally picked up my elephant petit h card holder! Will post pics soon
Love it


----------



## sparklelisab

hedgwin99 said:


> Stop by H Madison.. charms r so pick thru
> View attachment 3556381
> View attachment 3556382
> View attachment 3556383
> View attachment 3556384
> View attachment 3556385
> View attachment 3556386


hedgwin, what is that flat, round charm-thing that looks like it is painted??  So interesting.... You are dang lucky to see these dangling lovelies...how would I die to see them all exposed and touchable....oh.....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Was told today that the Petit H collection will be leaving Madison Avenue January 7, 2017
There are still some nice things to choose


----------



## hedgwin99

hotshot said:


> Was told today that the Petit H collection will be leaving Madison Avenue January 7, 2017
> There are still some nice things to choose



So sad! H needs to setup a permanent shop in NYC! If they can open a shop devoted to perfume they should explore the option of establishing a permanent shop for petite h in NYC [emoji4]


----------



## lulilu

The perfume store at WTC has a number of petite H items for sale.  They will be there for about a week.


----------



## danny123

Here is my elephant card holder. I love it so much! So cute! And I'm so pleased with the colours as I have been quite unlucky with colours on petit h before.


----------



## Mimmy

danny123 said:


> Here is my elephant card holder. I love it so much! So cute! And I'm so pleased with the colours as I have been quite unlucky with colours on petit h before.
> View attachment 3562501



Love this card holder, danny! It is so cute and the colors are beautiful! [emoji170]


----------



## mygoodies

danny123 said:


> Here is my elephant card holder. I love it so much! So cute! And I'm so pleased with the colours as I have been quite unlucky with colours on petit h before.
> View attachment 3562501



Many congratulations on this beauty!! Glad to see you finally have it.


----------



## danny123

mygoodies said:


> Many congratulations on this beauty!! Glad to see you finally have it.





Mimmy said:


> Love this card holder, danny! It is so cute and the colors are beautiful! [emoji170]


Thank you for letting me share my excitement!!


----------



## Prinipessa

danny123 said:


> Here is my elephant card holder. I love it so much! So cute! And I'm so pleased with the colours as I have been quite unlucky with colours on petit h before.
> View attachment 3562501


The color combination is perfect, I couldn't think of a better one. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## hedgwin99

Anyone have intel which country petite h is going to next? I heard from a contact it might be going to Asia ., either Korea or Japan.., any tPFer can share conformation?


----------



## peggyyo1021

hedgwin99 said:


> Anyone have intel which country petite h is going to next? I heard from a contact it might be going to Asia ., either Korea or Japan.., any tPFer can share conformation?



I would love to know as well. It's so hard to find in advance regarding the exhibition of Petit H, I always learn about it when it has already began, wich makes it too late to plan a trip. I googled, and could not find any info!


----------



## danny123

Prinipessa said:


> The color combination is perfect, I couldn't think of a better one. Congratulations and enjoy.


Thank you!


----------



## HermesAmasser

hedgwin99 said:


> Anyone have intel which country petite h is going to next? I heard from a contact it might be going to Asia ., either Korea or Japan.., any tPFer can share conformation?





peggyyo1021 said:


> I would love to know as well. It's so hard to find in advance regarding the exhibition of Petit H, I always learn about it when it has already began, wich makes it too late to plan a trip. I googled, and could not find any info!


Asked one of the SAs in Madison and she said that Petit H is going to Rome next then Shanghai next. No idea which dates though.


----------



## afsweet

^interesting because when I was at Madison right before the holidays, a SA told me next year will be Seoul and Tokyo.


----------



## LadyCupid

Dont we just love Hermes? Not surprise with the inconsistencies anymore. LOL

On another note, it is January 2017. Where is the new petit h surprise on the website?


----------



## danny123

yodaling1 said:


> On another note, it is January 2017. Where is the new petit h surprise on the website?


good question lol
EU h.com just restocked on November surprise box   so late


----------



## bedhead

Today is the last day of Petit H at the Madison Ave boutique. They have about half a dozen skeleton bags, some charms (including a bunch of Empire State Building charms), and a decent selection of bracelets remaining, along with some of the more expensive items. If anyone is in the market for a leather doghouse for their dog, today's your chance!


----------



## LVoeluv

bedhead said:


> Today is the last day of Petit H at the Madison Ave boutique. They have about half a dozen skeleton bags, some charms (including a bunch of Empire State Building charms), and a decent selection of bracelets remaining, along with some of the more expensive items. If anyone is in the market for a leather doghouse for their dog, today's your chance!



Thanks for the tips. [emoji7] Will try to get in as it's snowing now and not sure about the weather condition. [emoji29] anyone know how the Empire State charm looks like?


----------



## Amka

bedhead said:


> Today is the last day of Petit H at the Madison Ave boutique. They have about half a dozen skeleton bags, some charms (including a bunch of Empire State Building charms), and a decent selection of bracelets remaining, along with some of the more expensive items. If anyone is in the market for a leather doghouse for their dog, today's your chance!


Thank you! I can't believe that they still have Empire State Building charms. I visited the store last week and was informed that they were all sold out. (Hmmm.... somebody must have hidden those goodies at the back of the stock room!) Hopefully I can get into the city in time before they close as I live quite far and I am not quite sure about the road condition on a snowy day....


----------



## Amka

LVoeluv said:


> Thanks for the tips. [emoji7] Will try to get in as it's snowing now and not sure about the weather condition. [emoji29] anyone know how the Empire State charm looks like?


Here is a pic I found on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/p/BOtF9TYAJyD/


----------



## LVoeluv

Amka said:


> Here is a pic I found from a reseller's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/p/BOtF9TYAJyD/



Thanks! Seems like there's also Statue of Liberty charms too?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] too bad those must have sold out too, [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## StaceyLyn

Amka said:


> Thank you! I can't believe that they still have Empire State Building charms. I visited the store last week and was informed that they were all sold out. (Hmmm.... somebody must have hidden those goodies at the back of the stock room!) Hopefully I can get into the city in time before they close as I live quite far and I am not quite sure about the road condition on a snowy day....


OK, Empire State Building and Statue of Liberty Charms still at Madison Boutique?  That is annoying because I was in the store twice the week of December 26th and it was slim pickings!  I got a Bear, Sleigh and Pumpkin (that one is weird, right?) and there was NOTHING else!  I asked two SA's about stock and they said "Everything's out."  I realize they must stretch out the stock supply to last the entire Petit H Event but why must they withhold that information?  Why not say: ""We put new things out every 48 Hours" or something like that?


----------



## QuelleFromage

bedhead said:


> Today is the last day of Petit H at the Madison Ave boutique. They have about half a dozen skeleton bags, some charms (including a bunch of Empire State Building charms), and a decent selection of bracelets remaining, along with some of the more expensive items. If anyone is in the market for a leather doghouse for their dog, today's your chance!


So bummed! I would have loved any of the NYC charms.


----------



## LVoeluv

When I was there at about 4:30pm all charms were "gone" and when I asked about it I was told petit h end today. Then I asked if there's anything left, the SA went to the back room to get 2 more Empire State Building charms out but I didn't get anything as I was not really "feeling" it. I really wanted to get the Statue of Liberty charm instead but she said those were all sold out long ago. [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## hedgwin99

Amka said:


> Thank you! I can't believe that they still have Empire State Building charms. I visited the store last week and was informed that they were all sold out. (Hmmm.... somebody must have hidden those goodies at the back of the stock room!) Hopefully I can get into the city in time before they close as I live quite far and I am not quite sure about the road condition on a snowy day....





LVoeluv said:


> Thanks! Seems like there's also Statue of Liberty charms too?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] too bad those must have sold out too, [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]





LVoeluv said:


> When I was there at about 4:30pm all charms were "gone" and when I asked about it I was told petit h end today. Then I asked if there's anything left, the SA went to the back room to get 2 more Empire State Building charms out but I didn't get anything as I was not really "feeling" it. I really wanted to get the Statue of Liberty charm instead but she said those were all sold out long ago. [emoji24][emoji24]



I'm not sure why SAs claimed Statue of Liberty n Empire State charms were sold out. There were plenty left as of 4 days before end of petite h event. But one thing I do want mention... it seemed like none of regular boutique SAs r eager or helpful when it comes to petite h items. There are quite a few times I asked one Sa for assistance on checking the stock in the stockroom the SA told me none left in the back. But if I waited a few min and look for another SA for assistance.. magically boxes of petite h charms were brought out for me to select


----------



## hedgwin99

Fours days before ending of petite h in Madison H


----------



## LVoeluv

hedgwin99 said:


> Fours days before ending of petite h in Madison H
> View attachment 3568667
> View attachment 3568668
> View attachment 3568669
> View attachment 3568670
> View attachment 3568671



That's quite a lot left!! When I walked there the wall was already emptied!! [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## hedgwin99

LVoeluv said:


> That's quite a lot left!! When I walked there the wall was already emptied!! [emoji24][emoji24]



It's possible SAs pickup Friday night instead of Saturday night


----------



## mungoo33

Yes, agreed with Hedgwin. Overheard sas saying Friday was last day when Saturday was supposed to be last day!! There were a lot of Statue of Liberty and Empire charms when I went at  beginning of last week(1/2). Slim pickings with regards to brighter colors though. Yes, also agreed that the Sas were inconsistent with charm offerings. One SA would tell us nothing was left in the stock room but miraculously, after a while of picking out some charms, sas would bring out brand new charms in different colors still in their plastics [emoji849]. My friend and I were totally confused on why they suddenly had more in stock, when we asked multiple times if anything else was left. [emoji15][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## hedgwin99

These are my buys from petite h


----------



## Cygne18

I visited the Madison H on 12/26 and there were no NYC-themed charms displayed at all. When I went to ask about the apple charm, I was told it was sold out. Subsequently, I called again the next day (I called Tuesday afternoon and they said they sold a NYC charm that was put on display very early in the AM and it was sold out right away), so I called at opening times on Wednesday and Thursday. A lovely SA took my name down on Thursday and said she'd get back to me if there were any returned apple charms. About two minutes later she called right back and said that she found one in the stockroom! I dashed over to the store and picked it up. It's a cute gold apple and it's white on the other side.


----------



## mungoo33

Here are my finds [emoji175][emoji2]. Thanks for letting me share and feeling so sad that the event is over now. [emoji81]

Bracelet & Necklace:





Charms:


----------



## Amka

I wonder what they will do with the unsold items from the petit H event in New York City? 
Will they maybe eventually be available on US hermes.com?


----------



## Monique1004

mungoo33 said:


> Here are my finds [emoji175][emoji2]. Thanks for letting me share and feeling so sad that the event is over now. [emoji81]
> 
> Bracelet & Necklace:
> View attachment 3568850
> 
> View attachment 3568851
> 
> 
> Charms:
> View attachment 3568853
> View attachment 3568854
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568855
> 
> View attachment 3568856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568857



What a bummer! I went there twice but was never able to see any NYC charms... The Statue of Liberty is very nice. Lucky you! I have the pink strawberry one though. Those are really cute.


----------



## hedgwin99

Amka said:


> I wonder what they will do with the unsold items from the petit H event in New York City?
> Will they maybe eventually be available on US hermes.com?



Unsold items will be ship to the next petite h event .. somewhere in Asia that is what I heard.. either Japan or Korea will host next traveling petite h event


----------



## Amka

More petit H items available on US site, including leather heart charm:
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/ornaments/leather-heart/heart-charm-99535.html




And more pen/card/passport holders:
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/holders.html


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Amka said:


> More petit H items available on US site, including leather heart charm:
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/ornaments/leather-heart/heart-charm-99535.html
> 
> View attachment 3569648
> 
> 
> And more pen/card/passport holders:
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/holders.html
> 
> View attachment 3569649


Dam i missed the heart charm by an hour... I was awake for feeding bub and checking the petit h at the time but didnt see it about 5h ago


----------



## LadyCupid

I have gathered a few reference numbers for the petit h shapes and thought it might be helpful to post here. If anyone of you have additional info please feel free to add on. Thank you.

H1019358  Heart GM $180.00 / £145 / 160,00 €
H1019678 Dog
H1019748 Seahorse PM $225.00
H1019788 Bear £180
H1019798 Squirrel GM $280.00
H1053018 Elephant PM $225.00
H1053038 Witch/Sorciere/Sorcerer GM $280.00
H1053048 Ghost/Phantom PM $145.00
H1053058 Pine/Christmas Tree PM $145.00
H1053068 Reindeer GM $280.00
H1053078 Snowman PM $145.00
H1054178 Fat Cactus GM $280.00
H1054198 Eagle GM $280.00
H1054208 Empire State Building GM $280.00
H1054218 Statue of Liberty GM $280.00
H1054228 Angel PM $225.00
H1054258 Snowflake PM $225.00
H1054308 Sheriff Hat GM $280.00
H1054318 NYC Apple  GM $280.00
H1054368 Shooting Star GM $145.00
H1054378 Snowflake GM $280.00
H1054398 Gingerbread man GM $280.00
H1054408 Gingerbread man PM $225.00
H1054428 Reindeer Head PM $225.00
H1054448 Baby Spider PM $225.00
H1070048 Tortoise GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €
H1199088 Horse GM $280.00 / £235
H1199128 Monkey GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €


----------



## cashcash

Does anyone know when the exhibition in Madison shop ends? I'm trying to do my friend to visit for me.. really want to get cat charm  I'm in Asia


----------



## Monique1004

cashcash said:


> Does anyone know when the exhibition in Madison shop ends? I'm trying to do my friend to visit for me.. really want to get cat charm  I'm in Asia



It has already ended last weekend. There's a rumor that it will be in Asia on next occasion. If you really want it, you can probably check on eBay. I sold mine on eBay since it was too big for my bags.


----------



## LeatherBee

Amka said:


> More petit H items available on US site, including leather heart charm:
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/ornaments/leather-heart/heart-charm-99535.html
> 
> View attachment 3569648
> 
> 
> And more pen/card/passport holders:
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/holders.html
> 
> View attachment 3569649


oh man! i got the heart last year in February, but it cost $240


----------



## cashcash

Monique1004 said:


> It has already ended last weekend. There's a rumor that it will be in Asia on next occasion. If you really want it, you can probably check on eBay. I sold mine on eBay since it was too big for my bags.



Thanks for the information. I wish it could be in HK. Oh the cat one is too big on bags? I actually look for small size for my b25 and k25.


----------



## Monique1004

cashcash said:


> Thanks for the information. I wish it could be in HK. Oh the cat one is too big on bags? I actually look for small size for my b25 and k25.



Mine was from petite H online. I also didn't like the way it hangs, I guess.


----------



## LadyCupid

Monique1004 said:


> Mine was from petite H online. I also didn't like the way it hangs, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570473


Love your bunny!!


----------



## Sa_Sa

yodaling1 said:


> I have gathered a few reference numbers for the petit h shapes and thought it might be helpful to post here. If anyone of you have additional info please feel free to add on. Thank you.
> 
> H1019358  Heart GM $180.00 / £145 / 160,00 €
> H1019678 Dog
> H1019748 Seahorse PM $225.00
> H1019788 Bear £180
> H1019798 Squirrel GM $280.00
> H1053018 Elephant PM $225.00
> H1053038 Witch/Sorciere/Sorcerer GM $280.00
> H1053048 Ghost/Phantom PM $145.00
> H1053058 Pine/Christmas Tree PM $145.00
> H1053068 Reindeer GM $280.00
> H1053078 Snowman PM $145.00
> H1054178 Fat Cactus GM $280.00
> H1054198 Eagle GM $280.00
> H1054208 Empire State Building GM $280.00
> H1054218 Statue of Liberty GM $280.00
> H1054228 Angel PM $225.00
> H1054258 Snowflake PM $225.00
> H1054308 Sheriff Hat GM $280.00
> H1054318 NYC Apple  GM $280.00
> H1054368 Shooting Star GM $145.00
> H1054378 Snowflake GM $280.00
> H1054398 Gingerbread man GM $280.00
> H1054408 Gingerbread man PM $225.00
> H1054428 Reindeer Head PM $225.00
> H1054448 Baby Spider PM $225.00
> H1070048 Tortoise GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €
> H1199088 Horse GM $280.00 / £235
> H1199188 Bunny GM$280.00
> H1199128 Monkey GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €


----------



## peggyyo1021

yodaling1 said:


> I have gathered a few reference numbers for the petit h shapes and thought it might be helpful to post here. If anyone of you have additional info please feel free to add on. Thank you.
> 
> H1019358  Heart GM $180.00 / £145 / 160,00 €
> H1019678 Dog
> H1019748 Seahorse PM $225.00
> H1019788 Bear £180
> H1019798 Squirrel GM $280.00
> H1053018 Elephant PM $225.00
> H1053038 Witch/Sorciere/Sorcerer GM $280.00
> H1053048 Ghost/Phantom PM $145.00
> H1053058 Pine/Christmas Tree PM $145.00
> H1053068 Reindeer GM $280.00
> H1053078 Snowman PM $145.00
> H1054178 Fat Cactus GM $280.00
> H1054198 Eagle GM $280.00
> H1054208 Empire State Building GM $280.00
> H1054218 Statue of Liberty GM $280.00
> H1054228 Angel PM $225.00
> H1054258 Snowflake PM $225.00
> H1054308 Sheriff Hat GM $280.00
> H1054318 NYC Apple  GM $280.00
> H1054368 Shooting Star GM $145.00
> H1054378 Snowflake GM $280.00
> H1054398 Gingerbread man GM $280.00
> H1054408 Gingerbread man PM $225.00
> H1054428 Reindeer Head PM $225.00
> H1054448 Baby Spider PM $225.00
> H1070048 Tortoise GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €
> H1199088 Horse GM $280.00 / £235
> H1199128 Monkey GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €



Thank you so much for compling this! This will be so helpful in guessing the surprise box. The new Surprise Box is out on the EU, with reference number 1019838, I wonder what it cold be. I am ok with any animals, but for other stuff....not really into that.


----------



## danny123

peggyyo1021 said:


> Thank you so much for compling this! This will be so helpful in guessing the surprise box. The new Surprise Box is out on the EU, with reference number 1019838, I wonder what it cold be. I am ok with any animals, but for other stuff....not really into that.


Looking at the reference list from the amazing yodaling (  ) it seems H1019678 is the dog charm


----------



## danny123

also, here is an item i have not seen on the website before:
petit h photo album  ( H1109038 / H1109048)
photo album covered in silk twill and alligator, 20 sheets/40 pages
€550


----------



## CathBB

Hi Do you know which dog will be? I saw two of them on internet.



danny123 said:


> Looking at the reference list from the amazing yodaling (  ) it seems H1019678 is the dog charm


----------



## LadyCupid

danny123 said:


> Looking at the reference list from the amazing yodaling (  ) it seems H1019678 is the dog charm


There is another code 1019838 on the right side under "nuance 2". I believe the other member is inquiring about this one instead. I am curious what that is as well. Anyone has ordered this please share.
http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...-surprise-november-petit-h-europe-120921.html


----------



## LadyCupid

danny123 said:


> also, here is an item i have not seen on the website before:
> petit h photo album  ( H1109038 / H1109048)
> photo album covered in silk twill and alligator, 20 sheets/40 pages
> €550


http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/album-photo/petith-album-photo-120922.html 
Link to the photo album.


----------



## danny123

yodaling1 said:


> There is another code 1019838 on the right side under "nuance 2". I believe the other member is inquiring about this one instead. I am curious what that is as well. Anyone has ordered this please share.
> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...-surprise-november-petit-h-europe-120921.html


I did not see there were two different nuances! Sorry if I caused any confusion Peggy and Cath


----------



## Prinipessa

stephc005 said:


> ^interesting because when I was at Madison right before the holidays, a SA told me next year will be Seoul and Tokyo.


I was told Rome in March and Seoul in October.


----------



## Caramelpudding

CathBB said:


> Hi Do you know which dog will be? I saw two of them on internet.


I would like to know which dog 1019678 is as well. Can anyone share？thank u.


----------



## burukogepanda

Caramelpudding said:


> I would like to know which dog 1019678 is as well. Can anyone share？thank u.



I think this is the one:


----------



## Amka

Petit H Heart charm is available on US site again:
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/ornaments/leather-heart/heart-charm-99535.html


----------



## LadyCupid

burukogepanda said:


> I think this is the one:
> 
> View attachment 3578410


Do you know if it is a PM or GM size by any chance?


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Amka said:


> Petit H Heart charm is available on US site again:
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/ornaments/leather-heart/heart-charm-99535.html
> 
> View attachment 3578583


Ordered


----------



## burukogepanda

yodaling1 said:


> Do you know if it is a PM or GM size by any chance?



No I don't, sorry~


----------



## LadyCupid

yodaling1 said:


> There is another code 1019838 on the right side under "nuance 2". I believe the other member is inquiring about this one instead. I am curious what that is as well. Anyone has ordered this please share.
> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...-surprise-november-petit-h-europe-120921.html


H1019838 is a squirrel


----------



## peggyyo1021

yodaling1 said:


> H1019838 is a squirrel



Dear: Really? I would be really happy if it's a squirrel, I have ordered, but not received it yet. I have purchased squirred from Rue De Severes before, and I checked the invoice, the reference number is H1019798.


----------



## Darma

burukogepanda said:


> I think this is the one:
> 
> View attachment 3578410



This is lovely!  Wish US has it.


----------



## Darma

I visited Paris two weeks ago and took some pictures of the Petite H counters at Sevres.


----------



## Darma

Of course, I would not leave empty handed.  Here are my loot:


----------



## ilovenicebags

Darma said:


> Of course, I would not leave empty handed.  Here are my loot:
> 
> View attachment 3586634
> View attachment 3586633



I love the color combo of your bag. What charm is that?


----------



## LadyCupid

peggyyo1021 said:


> Dear: Really? I would be really happy if it's a squirrel, I have ordered, but not received it yet. I have purchased squirred from Rue De Severes before, and I checked the invoice, the reference number is H1019798.


I asked a lady from IG and she said her squirrel was from Europe H.com and that was the code she had given me. Please confirm after you receive yours if possible. I would love to know too. Thank you.


----------



## Darma

ilovenicebags said:


> I love the color combo of your bag. What charm is that?


Thank you!  That charm is a cable car, the one people take to get to the top of the mountains. I found it's very interesting.


----------



## Amka

New petit H bracelets design available on the UK site:
http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/bracelets-1.html


It looks so interesting!! Have anyone seen it in person or got it already?


----------



## smallfry

Amka said:


> New petit H bracelets design available on the UK site:
> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/bracelets-1.html
> View attachment 3592065
> 
> It looks so interesting!! Have anyone seen it in person or got it already?



Oh, these are interesting!  I wonder how many bracelets are pictured, it's hard to tell.  Thanks for posting Amka!


----------



## Amka

smallfry said:


> Oh, these are interesting!  I wonder how many bracelets are pictured, it's hard to tell.  Thanks for posting Amka!



You are welcome! I am happy to share! 

There are 5 being pictured in that picture. Two leather bracelets and three silk ones.
From the listed info on the UK site, the leather bracelet comes in size 17cm or 19cm, each one is £180. Silk bracelet also comes in size 17cm or 19cm, each one is £145. 

Hopefully it will pop up on the US site soon!


----------



## peggyyo1021

yodaling1 said:


> I asked a lady from IG and she said her squirrel was from Europe H.com and that was the code she had given me. Please confirm after you receive yours if possible. I would love to know too. Thank you.



Hi, I just got mine today, it is indeed a squirrel! thanks for your reveal in advance!


----------



## Caramelpudding

peggyyo1021 said:


> Hi, I just got mine today, it is indeed a squirrel! thanks for your reveal in advance!


Hi Peggy, could u do a reveal of your squirrel pls?
tia!


----------



## peggyyo1021

Caramelpudding said:


> Hi Peggy, could u do a reveal of your squirrel pls?
> tia!


Here is the Squirrel:


----------



## mygoodies

peggyyo1021 said:


> Here is the Squirrel:
> View attachment 3594999
> 
> View attachment 3595000



Ooooohhh I missed this [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] Hope it'll return again. What's the Ref nr again please? She's soooo adorable [emoji173]️


----------



## peggyyo1021

mygoodies said:


> Ooooohhh I missed this [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] Hope it'll return again. What's the Ref nr again please? She's soooo adorable [emoji173]️



Don't worry, I think it will pop up again, just have to watch real close. It was there for a pretty long time, and there was no reveal, so I decided to take my chances, fortunately it's a squirrel. I would have been ok had it been any animals. The reference number is H1019838. Hope you will find one soon.


----------



## mygoodies

peggyyo1021 said:


> Don't worry, I think it will pop up again, just have to watch real close. It was there for a pretty long time, and there was no reveal, so I decided to take my chances, fortunately it's a squirrel. I would have been ok had it been any animals. The reference number is H1019838. Hope you will find one soon.



Thank youuuu!!! Praying it'll pop up again soon. I'm after a squirrel for such a long time! Especially in a Blueeeee. Enjoy the cutie dear[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## fawnhagh

Hi! Has anyone got the leather bracelet from Petit H in Europe? I am contemplating it and wonder how you put it on and take it off?


----------



## robbeamstrand

Amka said:


> I wonder what they will do with the unsold items from the petit H event in New York City?
> Will they maybe eventually be available on US hermes.com?


they have been sold at sevres, a Parisien friend told me, who talked receintly to a SA there. But all gone within hours


----------



## LadyCupid

peggyyo1021 said:


> Don't worry, I think it will pop up again, just have to watch real close. It was there for a pretty long time, and there was no reveal, so I decided to take my chances, fortunately it's a squirrel. I would have been ok had it been any animals. The reference number is H1019838. Hope you will find one soon.


Thank you for confirming it is a squirrel. Glad you got what you want. Hope more people will contribute and update the reference numbers to the list for future. I hope the squirrel comes back as I am starting to like it more and more.

It is almost mid of Feb, I wonder why USA h.com doesn't list any new surprise petit h yet. I hope there is something nice for Valentine's Day.


----------



## LadyCupid

robbeamstrand said:


> they have been sold at sevres, a Parisien friend told me, who talked receintly to a SA there. But all gone within hours


Saw few resellers posted those limited NY charms and I was surprised those were sold at Sevres Paris too.


----------



## Amka

robbeamstrand said:


> they have been sold at sevres, a Parisien friend told me, who talked receintly to a SA there. But all gone within hours


Thank you for the updates.
So bummed to know that they ended up selling those in France instead of on the US Hermes website


----------



## Cygne18

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you for confirming it is a squirrel. Glad you got what you want. Hope more people will contribute and update the reference numbers to the list for future. I hope the squirrel comes back as I am starting to like it more and more.
> 
> It is almost mid of Feb, I wonder why USA h.com doesn't list any new surprise petit h yet. I hope there is something nice for Valentine's Day.



@yodaling1, it looks like the Petit H section on the U.S. website is down! So maybe they'll update it soon with something fun this month. I hope it's another animal!


----------



## L etoile

Is there a designated petit H store in Paris or is it just a section now?


----------



## Cygne18

The Petit H U.S. section is back, but nothing new.


----------



## LadyCupid

Cygne18 said:


> The Petit H U.S. section is back, but nothing new.


Bummer


----------



## Sclim1

L etoile said:


> Is there a designated petit H store in Paris or is it just a section now?


The only store in Paris that carries Petit H is the Sevres store.


----------



## HermesAmasser

Hihi does anyone have any intel on where petit H is travelling next? Will be doing some intense travelling from march to may so I might make a side trip. TIA


----------



## Sclim1

This thread has been pretty quiet lately...  Has anyone ordered the MM surprise gift box from H.com (UK)? The reference listed is H1019678 01. Wondering what it is...?


----------



## LadyCupid

Sclim1 said:


> This thread has been pretty quiet lately...  Has anyone ordered the MM surprise gift box from H.com (UK)? The reference listed is H1019678 01. Wondering what it is...?


It is a dog. Just not sure which type as no one has posted a picture.


----------



## Sclim1

Yodaling1, thanks for sharing!  Hope someone will kindly post a pic for reference. A dog charm would be very cute!


----------



## LadyCupid

Dolphin petit h H1019848 190£ /200€
http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...rable-product-petith-charm-dolphin-75308.html


----------



## CathBB

I really wanted a dolphin 
I hope it will come up again 
Thanks for letting us know.



yodaling1 said:


> Dolphin petit h H1019848 190£ /200€
> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...rable-product-petith-charm-dolphin-75308.html
> View attachment 3615273


----------



## ilovemypet

I got it today with squirrel and dog I love~


----------



## LadyCupid

ilovemypet said:


> I got it today with squirrel and dog I love~
> View attachment 3615980
> View attachment 3615979


Thank you for posting the picture. The dog is reference H1019678 is that right? May i ask if you could take a pic of the dog charm on a bag so i can see the size for reference please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## danny123

ilovemypet said:


> I got it today with squirrel and dog I love~
> View attachment 3615980
> View attachment 3615979


such cute little animals, the dog especially


----------



## Sclim1

Yodaling1, looking at the price I think the dog charm is smaller than the squirrel. I noticed when I was at Sevres that the squirrel is €250 so it's bigger than other charms that are priced at €200 there (which is the price of the current surprise box). Hope to see the charm on a bag from ilovemypet too!


----------



## ilovemypet

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you for posting the picture. The dog is reference H1019678 is that right? May i ask if you could take a pic of the dog charm on a bag so i can see the size for reference please? Thank you in advance.


yes, this is H1019678. Lazy to find which H bag should I put on this charm
I took next to my old iPhone 6 plus, hope it could help~ Happy shopping!!!


----------



## Sclim1

Yodaling1, thanks for sharing on the dolphin charm. I missed it too, added to my cart but it disappeared before I could pay... hope it will come back again.

I was in Paris last week and had to drop by the beautiful Sevres store... to admire the store and of course to check out their PetitH charms! So happy to find a black (looks grey in pic) / pink charm  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Powder Puff

My Petit H animal charms - a few more not in this pic. Posted on my new insta account
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Sclim1

Powder Puff said:


> View attachment 3619106
> 
> My Petit H animal charms - a few more not in this pic. Posted on my new insta account
> Thanks for letting me share



What a nice collection of PetitH charms!  What's that animal right in the middle?


----------



## Powder Puff

Sclim1 said:


> What a nice collection of PetitH charms!  What's that animal right in the middle?


Thanks dear! That's my first charm from Sevres- the SA told me it's a dog


----------



## Cygne18

Powder Puff said:


> View attachment 3619106
> 
> My Petit H animal charms - a few more not in this pic. Posted on my new insta account
> Thanks for letting me share



Super cute! Love the bunny and elephant. Thank you for sharing, @Powder Puff!


----------



## Powder Puff

Cygne18 said:


> Super cute! Love the bunny and elephant. Thank you for sharing, @Powder Puff!


Thanks Cygne18!


----------



## Monique1004

Powder Puff said:


> View attachment 3619106
> 
> My Petit H animal charms - a few more not in this pic. Posted on my new insta account
> Thanks for letting me share



So colorful & cute! Love the fox & the deer.


----------



## Powder Puff

Monique1004 said:


> So colorful & cute! Love the fox & the deer.


Thanks Monique, I really do love the colours! Certainly helps chase away the blues.


----------



## mygoodies

ilovemypet said:


> I got it today with squirrel and dog I love~
> View attachment 3615980
> View attachment 3615979



Can u pretty pls check the ref nr of the Squirrel? As posted earlier on here it should be H1019838 for the squirrel? Loooove yours!!!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Powder Puff said:


> View attachment 3619106
> 
> My Petit H animal charms - a few more not in this pic. Posted on my new insta account
> Thanks for letting me share


Adorable---what a lovely family of friends!


----------



## LadyCupid

mygoodies said:


> Can u pretty pls check the ref nr of the Squirrel? As posted earlier on here it should be H1019838 for the squirrel? Loooove yours!!!!!


i can confirm the squirrel is H1019838. Hope you can manage to get one too. 



CathBB said:


> I really wanted a dolphin
> I hope it will come up again
> Thanks for letting us know.


You are welcome. I will post again if something new arises.



ilovemypet said:


> yes, this is H1019678. Lazy to find which H bag should I put on this charm
> I took next to my old iPhone 6 plus, hope it could help~ Happy shopping!!!
> View attachment 3616074


Thank you. This is very helpful. 



Sclim1 said:


> Yodaling1, thanks for sharing on the dolphin charm. I missed it too, added to my cart but it disappeared before I could pay... hope it will come back again.
> 
> I was in Paris last week and had to drop by the beautiful Sevres store... to admire the store and of course to check out their PetitH charms! So happy to find a black (looks grey in pic) / pink charm  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3616133


You are so lucky to find a pink squirrel charm!! Very pretty indeed. Sorry you missed the dolphin. We will keep an eye for each others. H takes a lot of patience. 



Powder Puff said:


> View attachment 3619106
> 
> My Petit H animal charms - a few more not in this pic. Posted on my new insta account
> Thanks for letting me share


I like your collection. Love the bambi!! I hope to find a bambi too like yours.


----------



## Sclim1

Hi! Has anyone here ordered items from U.K. Website using non U.K. Credit card before? I wonder if it will be rejected? I am planning to have the item sent to me using 3rd party. Anyone has experience pls share... thanks!


----------



## mygoodies

Sclim1 said:


> Hi! Has anyone here ordered items from U.K. Website using non U.K. Credit card before? I wonder if it will be rejected? I am planning to have the item sent to me using 3rd party. Anyone has experience pls share... thanks!



Confirming its possible dear! As long as yr billing address matches yr name. U can have it delivered anywhere within Europe. Enjoy shopping


----------



## mygoodies

yodaling1 said:


> i can confirm the squirrel is H1019838. Hope you can manage to get one too.
> 
> 
> You are welcome. I will post again if something new arises.
> 
> 
> Thank you. This is very helpful.
> 
> 
> You are so lucky to find a pink squirrel charm!! Very pretty indeed. Sorry you missed the dolphin. We will keep an eye for each others. H takes a lot of patience.
> 
> 
> I like your collection. Love the bambi!! I hope to find a bambi too like yours.



Thank you!! I finally ordered, hopefully, a squirrel yesterday!!!! Should be here tomorrow. Praying its a fun pop of color!


----------



## Sclim1

mygoodies said:


> Confirming its possible dear! As long as yr billing address matches yr name. U can have it delivered anywhere within Europe. Enjoy shopping



 Thanks for the information! So it's fine for billing and mailing address to be different then as long as the credit card address matches billing address? 

Is there still squirrel charm online? Thought there's only dog charm on Europe H online now?


----------



## Powder Puff

Hermezzy said:


> Adorable---what a lovely family of friends!


Thanks dear Hermezzy


----------



## Powder Puff

Sclim1 said:


> Hi! Has anyone here ordered items from U.K. Website using non U.K. Credit card before? I wonder if it will be rejected? I am planning to have the item sent to me using 3rd party. Anyone has experience pls share... thanks!


I've tried, no problem for U.K. 
Matching billing and mailing address address only applies for US site...


----------



## Sclim1

Powder Puff said:


> I've tried, no problem for U.K.
> Matching billing and mailing address address only applies for US site...



Thanks Power Puff!


----------



## xxminnxx

i managed to purchase the squrriel too! can't wait to receive it!


----------



## mygoodies

FINALLY got my hands on a squirrel  
Ordered 2 and will keep the 1 on top. The other 1 will be returned. Was hoping for bright blue or red but so happy I was able to get 1 this time round!

Also reconfirming that squirrel has indeed the ref nr: H1019838


----------



## LadyCupid

H1019788 bear is listed
http://m.uk.hermes.com/petit-h/peti...-surprise-november-petit-h-europe-120921.html


----------



## LadyCupid

H1019838 squirrel is listed
http://m.uk.hermes.com/petit-h/peti...-surprise-november-petit-h-europe-120921.html


----------



## xxminnxx

My little squrriel is here!


----------



## danny123

xxminnxx said:


> My little squrriel is here!


What a little cutie!!


----------



## crisbac

It looks like a Petit H boutique will open in Rome on March 30th, where the former Flagship Boutique was on Via Dei Condotti.


----------



## LadyCupid

crisbac said:


> It looks like a Petit H boutique will open in Rome on March 30th, where the former Flagship Boutique was on Via Dei Condotti.
> 
> View attachment 3634682



Is this confirmed where the petit h event will be next? How long is the event going to be? Thank you.


----------



## crisbac

yodaling1 said:


> Is this confirmed where the petit h event will be next? How long is the event going to be? Thank you.


It appears to be it will be a Petit H store, remodelling work is being done inside the building. It doesn't look like it will be just an event.


----------



## crisbac

yodaling1 said:


> Is this confirmed where the petit h event will be next? How long is the event going to be? Thank you.





crisbac said:


> It appears to be it will be a Petit H store, remodelling work is being done inside the building. It doesn't look like it will be just an event.


I got more info today: an SA told me that the Petit H store in Rome on Via Dei Condotti will be a temporary store and it will be open for three months: April, May and June.


----------



## bakeacookie

crisbac said:


> I got more info today: an SA told me that the Petit H store in Rome on Via Dei Condotti will be a temporary store and it will be open for three months: April, May and June.



That's pretty long!


----------



## Mimmy

I wish that there were some new selections on the US website for Petit h. They've had the same ones for several months now.


----------



## mygoodies

Latest info from Petit H Sevres: after Rome Petit H is going to SEOUL Korea sometime November!


----------



## Powder Puff

My silk Petit H ornaments - have a colourful day y'all !


----------



## Amka

Finally, new petit h item on US site: Marly
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/marly-the-poney/sculpture-forme-poney-a-franges-126378.html


----------



## danny123

Amka said:


> Finally, new petit h item on US site: Marly
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/marly-the-poney/sculpture-forme-poney-a-franges-126378.html
> 
> View attachment 3643282


Oh Marly what a cutie  the price however is not as cute


----------



## mygoodies

Amka said:


> Finally, new petit h item on US site: Marly
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/marly-the-poney/sculpture-forme-poney-a-franges-126378.html
> 
> View attachment 3643282



Super cute indeed! But u can buy 10000 ponies for that money LOL [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DiamondS

Amka said:


> Finally, new petit h item on US site: Marly
> http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/marly-the-poney/sculpture-forme-poney-a-franges-126378.html
> 
> View attachment 3643282


Stunning craftsmanship! A real piece of art and priced accordingly..


----------



## papertiger

mygoodies said:


> Super cute indeed! But u can buy 10000 ponies for that money LOL [emoji23][emoji23]



Think what you'd save on food though


----------



## Amka

danny123 said:


> Oh Marly what a cutie the price however is not as cute


If they made a "miniature version" (and of course the price needs to be a lot less steep), I would totally go for it. It is just so darling!



mygoodies said:


> Super cute indeed! But u can buy 10000 ponies for that money LOL [emoji23][emoji23]





papertiger said:


> Think what you'd save on food though


I agree that Marly is low maintenance compared to a real horse. From where I live, the starting price of a pony is about 1000 USD, but it would cost more to take care of the pony. If you don't have your own stable, the cost of boarding is about 300-500 USD per month. Food would be about 100 USD per month, and shoeing will be about 100 USD every two months. Medical treatment is typically about 300 USD per year if your pony is healthy and only needs vaccines and routine check ups. If unfortunately the pony is sick or injured, the cost can be in the thousands. The cost of Marly can buy a decent pony and raise it to the age of 24, however, the average life span of a pony is about 25-30 years, which means if you do get a pony, it will eventually cost more than Marly.
In contrast, Marly is adorable, worry free (doesn't bite, doesn't poop, and doesn't need vet visits), and potentially can be a lovely family heirloom, so I would say get Marly!



DiamondS said:


> Stunning craftsmanship! A real piece of art and priced accordingly..


Indeed!  Marly is such a beauty!
My friend who was lucky enough to attend the petit H event in NYC told me the story behind the making of Marly. She said that this piece was actually molded from a real pony. Something about how they brought in the animal to drape the leather on it, then cut the leather according to the curves of the body. They had to do it quickly because obviously you can not ask the pony to stand still all the time. In the original design, the mane was supposed to be in a different color but it didn't work out too well, so eventually they decided to do the same color for the entire horse to let the beautiful shape and the draping leather to be the main focus.
I was hoping they would leave Marly in the store as a permanent display....
Oh well, I hope she finds a lovely home soon!


----------



## lovetheduns

Amka said:


> If they made a "miniature version" (and of course the price needs to be a lot less steep), I would totally go for it. It is just so darling!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Marly is low maintenance compared to a real horse. From where I live, the price of a pony is about 1000 USD, but it would cost more to take care of the pony. If you don't have your own stable, the cost of boarding is about 300-500 USD per month. Food would be about 100 USD per month, and shoeing will be about 100 USD every two months. Medical treatment is typically about 300 USD per year if your pony is healthy and only needs vaccines and routine check ups. If unfortunately the pony is sick or injured, the cost can be in the thousands. The cost of Marly can buy a decent pony and raise it to the age of 24, however, the average life span of a pony is about 25-30 years, which means if you do get a pony, it will eventually cost more than Marly.
> In contrast, Marly is adorable, worry free (doesn't bite, doesn't poop, and doesn't need vet visits), and potentially can be a lovely family heirloom, so I would say get Marly!
> 
> 
> Indeed!  Marly is such a beauty!
> My friend who was lucky enough to attend the petit H event in NYC told me the story behind the making of Marly. She said that this piece was actually molded from a real pony. Something about how they brought in the animal to drape the leather on it, then cut the leather according to the curves of the body. They had to do it quickly because obviously you can not ask the pony to stand still all the time. In the original design, the mane was supposed to be in a different color but it didn't work out too well, so eventually they decided to do the same color for the entire horse to let the beautiful shape and the draping leather to be the main focus.
> I was hoping they would leave Marly in the store as a permanent display....
> Oh well, I hope she finds a lovely home soon!



Well to be fair there are some horses who command quite a bit more than even 130k as a purchase price. My two girls (mom and daughter) were not that much by any stretch. My mare is the mom to my 10 month old filly. Breeding the filly was quite costly.

But still even at over $850.00 a month for board, vet care, etc - it would take me quite awhile to come close to Marley's purchase price. And Marley definitely wouldn't give such sweet kisses as my girls do. 

Edited: meant Marley wouldn't give sweet kisses to me like my girls do


----------



## Amka

lovetheduns said:


> Well to be fair there are some horses who command quite a bit more than even 130k as a purchase price. My two girls (mom and daughter) were not that much by any stretch. My mare is the mom to my 10 month old filly. Breeding the filly was quite costly.
> 
> But still even at over $850.00 a month for board, vet care, etc - it would take me quite awhile to come close to Marley's purchase price. And Marley definitely would give such sweet kisses as my girls do.
> 
> View attachment 3644187



Your girls are gorgeous!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lovetheduns

Amka said:


> Your girls are gorgeous!!  Thanks for sharing!!



Thank you! The little one is going away to "boarding school" for about 90-120 days on Saturday so I am so nervous and stressed. She is still not weaned and her mom is just not doing any kind of discipline so she needs some experiences with other horses and some professional training.


----------



## Amka

lovetheduns said:


> Thank you! The little one is going away to "boarding school" for about 90-120 days on Saturday so I am so nervous and stressed. She is still not weaned and her mom is just not doing any kind of discipline so she needs some experiences with other horses and some professional training.


I guess it is like sending a kid to a school where they can learn more stuff and get to practice how to get along with others. 90-120 days sounds like a long period time, I hope she will do well.


----------



## Amka

Back to the topic, I got the new petit H bracelet in silk when it popped up on the UK Hermes website.
It has a snap closure with silver tone buttons. I can't wait to wear it when the weather gets warmer.


Thanks for letting me share


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Amka said:


> Back to the topic, I got the new petit H bracelet in silk when it popped up on the UK Hermes website.
> It has a snap closure with silver tone buttons. I can't wait to wear it when the weather gets warmer.
> View attachment 3644241
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



So pretty! When you are ready, can we have some modeling shots? Been thinking about these bracelets


----------



## Mimmy

Amka said:


> Back to the topic, I got the new petit H bracelet in silk when it popped up on the UK Hermes website.
> It has a snap closure with silver tone buttons. I can't wait to wear it when the weather gets warmer.
> View attachment 3644241
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Thanks for posting, Amka! I have not seen this yet in the US. It's very pretty and I like the closure.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Amka said:


> Back to the topic, I got the new petit H bracelet in silk when it popped up on the UK Hermes website.
> It has a snap closure with silver tone buttons. I can't wait to wear it when the weather gets warmer.
> View attachment 3644241
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Very pretty. I love the color combo you got.


----------



## Amka

obsessedwhermes said:


> So pretty! When you are ready, can we have some modeling shots? Been thinking about these bracelets


Here it is. I am pairing it with my KDT in blue electric.


Thanks again for letting me share


----------



## danny123

Amka said:


> Here it is. I am pairing it with my KTD in blue electric.
> View attachment 3645754
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share


What a lovely pairing, and such a cute bracelet! Love the KDT too


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Amka said:


> Here it is. I am pairing it with my KDT in blue electric.
> View attachment 3645754
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share



Your KDT is so pretty too!!! And it matches well with your new bracelet!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Amka

danny123 said:


> What a lovely pairing, and such a cute bracelet! Love the KDT too


Thank you!


obsessedwhermes said:


> Your KDT is so pretty too!!! And it matches well with your new bracelet!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


You are welcome! I am happy to share


----------



## LadyCupid

Anyone went to Hermes Rome for the petit H? Saw a few limited Italy/Rome charms posted by reseller already.


----------



## crisbac

I received an e-mail from Hermès with the following image:



 And the following information:
Petit h arriva a Roma…
Hermès ti invita a scoprire le creazioni Petit h 
Visita il nuovo pop-up store di Roma in Via Condotti 67 
30 marzo - 1 luglio 2017 
10:30 – 18:30 ​


----------



## danny123

crisbac said:


> I received an e-mail from Hermès with the following image:
> 
> View attachment 3653216
> 
> And the following information:
> Petit h arriva a Roma…
> Hermès ti invita a scoprire le creazioni Petit h
> Visita il nuovo pop-up store di Roma in Via Condotti 67
> 30 marzo - 1 luglio 2017
> 10:30 – 18:30 ​


Exciting! Are you going?


----------



## LadyCupid

crisbac said:


> I received an e-mail from Hermès with the following image:
> 
> View attachment 3653216
> 
> And the following information:
> Petit h arriva a Roma…
> Hermès ti invita a scoprire le creazioni Petit h
> Visita il nuovo pop-up store di Roma in Via Condotti 67
> 30 marzo - 1 luglio 2017
> 10:30 – 18:30 ​


Wish I have access to this. Too far for me to fly lol. Will you be going? Here are the charms I saw from IG reseller.


----------



## danny123

yodaling1 said:


> Wish I have access to this. Too far for me to fly lol. Will you be going? Here are the charms I saw from IG reseller.
> View attachment 3653261
> View attachment 3653262
> View attachment 3653263


Thank you for sharing yodaling!!
Love these charms, especially the ice cream cone. Italian gelato is the best


----------



## scarf1

crisbac said:


> I received an e-mail from Hermès with the following image:
> 
> View attachment 3653216
> 
> And the following information:
> Petit h arriva a Roma…
> Hermès ti invita a scoprire le creazioni Petit h
> Visita il nuovo pop-up store di Roma in Via Condotti 67
> 30 marzo - 1 luglio 2017
> 10:30 – 18:30 ​


So cute - love the Rome and Venice themed charms!


----------



## Cygne18

yodaling1 said:


> Wish I have access to this. Too far for me to fly lol. Will you be going? Here are the charms I saw from IG reseller.
> View attachment 3653261
> View attachment 3653262
> View attachment 3653263



Thank you so much for posting. I'm getting a kick out of the gondola charms. HA HA!


----------



## crisbac

danny123 said:


> Exciting! Are you going?





yodaling1 said:


> Wish I have access to this. Too far for me to fly lol. Will you be going? Here are the charms I saw from IG reseller.
> View attachment 3653261
> View attachment 3653262
> View attachment 3653263


Hi, yodaling1 and danny123!  I just returned from Rome on Monday 27th (DH and I couldn't extend our vacation)... I can't believe how I missed it for a few days!


----------



## Amka

crisbac said:


> I received an e-mail from Hermès with the following image:
> 
> View attachment 3653216
> 
> And the following information:
> Petit h arriva a Roma…
> Hermès ti invita a scoprire le creazioni Petit h
> Visita il nuovo pop-up store di Roma in Via Condotti 67
> 30 marzo - 1 luglio 2017
> 10:30 – 18:30 ​





yodaling1 said:


> Wish I have access to this. Too far for me to fly lol. Will you be going? Here are the charms I saw from IG reseller.
> View attachment 3653261
> View attachment 3653262
> View attachment 3653263



@crisbac & @yodaling1, thank you for sharing!
Those charms are sooooo nice!
How I wish I could be there....


----------



## liz_

My personal shopper shared some Petit H items with me, he's going to send me more pics of others that are available. I will share as soon as I hear back from him.


----------



## liz_

More petite H items from my PS, the last one is a dress


----------



## danny123

crisbac said:


> Hi, yodaling1 and danny123!  I just returned from Rome on Monday 27th (DH and I couldn't extend our vacation)... I can't believe how I missed it for a few days!


Oh no  Bad timing 
Hopefully someone will post pictures from the event so we can live vicariously through them


----------



## danny123

liz_ said:


> More petite H items from my PS, the last one is a dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653754
> View attachment 3653755
> View attachment 3653756
> View attachment 3653757
> View attachment 3653758
> View attachment 3653759


Wow, thanks for sharing all these pictures Liz!! 

I want that unicorn charm


----------



## liz_

danny123 said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing all these pictures Liz!!
> 
> I want that unicorn charm



Right! It's gorgeous I can't wait to see the others I believe he's at the event so I'm sure there he will have a great selection now I just have to decide which one to buy! First world problem [emoji23]


----------



## crisbac

danny123 said:


> Oh no  Bad timing
> Hopefully someone will post pictures from the event so we can live vicariously through them


 Yes, the charms look gorgeous! Last September my trip to Rome coincided with the Fendi Artisans of Dreams Exhibit. That was really so lucky...! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-artisans-of-dreams-exhibit-heaven-im-in-heaven.952320/


----------



## crisbac

liz_ said:


> More petite H items from my PS, the last one is a dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653754
> View attachment 3653755
> View attachment 3653756
> View attachment 3653757
> View attachment 3653758
> View attachment 3653759


They are gorgeous, liz_!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## ilovenicebags

I really love that silk and leather coin purse card case pouch. I would love if it we can get it here in the USA!


----------



## mygoodies

liz_ said:


> My personal shopper shared some Petit H items with me, he's going to send me more pics of others that are available. I will share as soon as I hear back from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653681
> View attachment 3653682
> View attachment 3653683
> View attachment 3653684
> View attachment 3653685
> View attachment 3653686



Thanks so much for these pics! How much are they if u don't mind sharing the retail price? Petit H at Sevres are €250 atm. They used to be €160...sigh....


----------



## liz_

mygoodies said:


> Thanks so much for these pics! How much are they if u don't mind sharing the retail price? Petit H at Sevres are €250 atm. They used to be €160...sigh....



He's going to get back to me Monday with prices and more pics. I will update you as soon as I hear back


----------



## liz_

More items front and back of each one shown


----------



## liz_

Continue


----------



## liz_

Continue


----------



## CathBB

So nice. Do you know how much is this cute coin case charm? Thanks.



liz_ said:


> Continue
> View attachment 3655283
> View attachment 3655284
> View attachment 3655285
> View attachment 3655286


----------



## liz_

CathBB said:


> So nice. Do you know how much is this cute coin case charm? Thanks.



I'll dm you his contact info cause he said the price very depending on the size.


----------



## HermesIRL

liz_ said:


> Continue
> View attachment 3655283
> View attachment 3655284
> View attachment 3655285
> View attachment 3655286




Hi Liz, I would love to know the price of these little pouches too. I'll be in Sevres next week for some Petit h. Great pics )


----------



## Mimmy

liz_ said:


> Continue
> View attachment 3655283
> View attachment 3655284
> View attachment 3655285
> View attachment 3655286



The little pouches are beautiful! I hope we get them in the US!


----------



## liz_

Mimmy said:


> The little pouches are beautiful! I hope we get them in the US!



They are right! I love the cutout to see the silk. They're from the Petit H event in Rome I'm not sure if they are inclusive to that event or if they will be available elsewhere.


----------



## liz_

More items from Rome event


----------



## Anchanel79

The vespa and the mask are so cool.


----------



## WilliamLion

They are sooooo cute!!


----------



## crisbac

liz_ said:


> Continue
> View attachment 3655283
> View attachment 3655284
> View attachment 3655285
> View attachment 3655286


I love that pouch!


----------



## Amka

liz_ said:


> More items from Rome event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655520
> View attachment 3655521
> View attachment 3655522


I love that pouch too!  And that coffee cup charm really speaks to me!!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

I ordered a rodeo the other day online from H and look what I got lol! It must be something new as i've never seen this before...its a rodeo with horse hair! Its really cute. Funny thing, it was not listed under the petit H area when I ordered it. It was listed under leather charms just like the regular rodeos. When it arrived and I saw the petit H ribbon and the little petit H mini leather I thought... gee what is this lol. Anyhow, thought I would share this!


----------



## Sclim1

HermesFanKelly said:


> I ordered a rodeo the other day online from H and look what I got lol! It must be something new as i've never seen this before...its a rodeo with horse hair! Its really cute. Funny thing, it was not listed under the petit H area when I ordered it. It was listed under leather charms just like the regular rodeos. When it arrived and I saw the petit H ribbon and the little petit H mini leather I thought... gee what is this lol. Anyhow, thought I would share this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657649
> View attachment 3657650



This is so cute!  Which website was this one? UK or US?


----------



## Amka

HermesFanKelly said:


> I ordered a rodeo the other day online from H and look what I got lol! It must be something new as i've never seen this before...its a rodeo with horse hair! Its really cute. Funny thing, it was not listed under the petit H area when I ordered it. It was listed under leather charms just like the regular rodeos. When it arrived and I saw the petit H ribbon and the little petit H mini leather I thought... gee what is this lol. Anyhow, thought I would share this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657649
> View attachment 3657650


Did you order it from the US site? I posted the same item the other day, it is a special edition rodeo charm. Here is the original post I did on Post Ebay/Web Hermes Finds:


Amka said:


> Rodeo with Horsehair!!
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/small-leather-goods/bag-charms/rodeo-pm-charm-120341.html#
> View attachment 3654572


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-ebay-web-hermes-finds.847812/page-759
I have no idea why they wrapped it with petit H ribbon and petit H mini leather tag, because it is a rodeo charm, not petit H. Either way, it looks so cute in real life. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

Amka said:


> Did you order it from the US site? I posted the same item the other day, it is a special edition rodeo charm. Here is the original post I did:
> 
> I have no idea why they wrapped it with petit H ribbon and petit H mini leather tag, because it is a rodeo charm, not petit H. Either way, it looks so cute in real life. Thanks for sharing!


Oh that is so funny. Yep the US site. I was really surprised when I saw it. It is like yours!


----------



## Amka

HermesFanKelly said:


> Oh that is so funny. Yep the US site. I was really surprised when I saw it. It is like yours!


Good to know that special rodeo went to a TPF member  Enjoy!


----------



## liz_

Rome event, Petite H eye candy [emoji7]


----------



## liz_

My petite H horse from Rome event, I Love it.


----------



## starprism_7

liz_ said:


> My petite H horse from Rome event, I Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661412
> View attachment 3661414



Thanks for sharing these & the rest of the charms! I could watch the charms in envy all day.


----------



## hermes fans

liz_ said:


> Rome event, Petite H eye candy [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659159


Are they available for sale, or for display only?


----------



## Lollipop15

Love my gelato charm from Rome [emoji4][emoji178][emoji509]


----------



## liz_

Lollipop15 said:


> Love my gelato charm from Rome [emoji4][emoji178][emoji509]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664035



Love the color [emoji178]


----------



## ThierryH

liz_ said:


> More items from Rome event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655520
> View attachment 3655521
> View attachment 3655522



Oh dear! They are all too cute. However, my favorite is the Cinquecento!


----------



## liz_

hermes fans said:


> Are they available for sale, or for display only?



They were for sale, unfortunately it looks like the mods removed the other photos I had posted of the charms. Sorry just was trying to share since we all can't go to Rome to purchase


----------



## Simbacat

I arrived in Rome today and look what I've got from the petit H event!! Oh my God, i feel i'm the luckiest girl!! I wanted a cat so badly and I never thought I would be able to get it, and the gondola is super duper cute!!!


----------



## ThierryH

Simbacat said:


> I arrived in Rome today and look what I've got from the petit H event!! Oh my God, i feel i'm the luckiest girl!! I wanted a cat so badly and I never thought I would be able to get it, and the gondola is super duper cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672401
> View attachment 3672402
> View attachment 3672403
> View attachment 3672404



Lucky you! These charms are too cute! Wish I could get the gondola and the kitty, as well! Enjoy!!


----------



## Monique1004

Simbacat said:


> I arrived in Rome today and look what I've got from the petit H event!! Oh my God, i feel i'm the luckiest girl!! I wanted a cat so badly and I never thought I would be able to get it, and the gondola is super duper cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672401
> View attachment 3672402
> View attachment 3672403
> View attachment 3672404



I like the fact that Rome event has more Italian themed versions compared to NYC event.


----------



## Simbacat

I went to petit H Rome again and got 2 more goodies, a gorgeous grey cashmere poncho and a passport holder. Forgive my poor lighting, for the passport holder, the side without the vespa is electric blue [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## mygoodies

Simbacat said:


> I arrived in Rome today and look what I've got from the petit H event!! Oh my God, i feel i'm the luckiest girl!! I wanted a cat so badly and I never thought I would be able to get it, and the gondola is super duper cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672401
> View attachment 3672402
> View attachment 3672403
> View attachment 3672404



Very pretty dear!
Do you mind sharing the price of these Rome Petit H? I wonder if they're same price as the ones at Sevres which is €250 
Thank you!!


----------



## Simbacat

mygoodies said:


> Very pretty dear!
> Do you mind sharing the price of these Rome Petit H? I wonder if they're same price as the ones at Sevres which is €250
> Thank you!!



Gm sized ones are 250, pm sized ones are 200 [emoji4]


----------



## mygoodies

Simbacat said:


> Gm sized ones are 250, pm sized ones are 200 [emoji4]



Thank you so much for sharing the info dear 
Petit H has increased its price incredibly. A yr ago or so it was 160 for GM and 130 for PM


----------



## mygoodies

Alex1977 said:


> Others pics of my italian charms
> 
> I go back to Roma on april 25th to buy others one. I hope I ll get new ones and new color.



Looooove the Red one!! I really wish I could go tooooo    would've loved some of these...sigh...


----------



## millivanilli

crisbac said:


> I got more info today: an SA told me that the Petit H store in Rome on Via Dei Condotti will be a temporary store and it will be open for three months: April, May and June.




Thank you!


----------



## crisbac

millivanilli said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure, millivanilli!  I hope you can visit the Petit h store!


----------



## millivanilli

crisbac said:


> My pleasure, millivanilli!  I hope you can visit the Petit h store!



I hope so too! Actually I planed going to Italy withing in the next weeks but not to Rome... well... Obviously my plans changed I need the dog and a few other things 

Do you know if they have the skeleton bags in Rome too?

Any intel where the next Petit H store will pop up?


----------



## millivanilli

Darma said:


> Of course, I would not leave empty handed.  Here are my loot:
> 
> View attachment 3586634
> View attachment 3586633


Darma, may I ask how much the skelelton bag was? I am desperately looking for one. Could you please send me the intel by Dm? THANKKKKKK YOU


----------



## crisbac

millivanilli said:


> I hope so too! Actually I planed going to Italy withing in the next weeks but not to Rome... well... Obviously my plans changed I need the dog and a few other things
> 
> Do you know if they have the skeleton bags in Rome too?
> 
> Any intel where the next Petit H store will pop up?


That's great, millivanilli! Please, post a reveal later on if possible.  I'm sorry, I don't know their stock as I left Rome a few days before the opening. And no intel about a next Petit h either. Hope you have a lot of fun!


----------



## mygoodies

millivanilli said:


> I hope so too! Actually I planed going to Italy withing in the next weeks but not to Rome... well... Obviously my plans changed I need the dog and a few other things
> 
> Do you know if they have the skeleton bags in Rome too?
> 
> Any intel where the next Petit H store will pop up?



Next Petit H will be in Seoul sometime November so I've been told by Petit H Sevres. 

Wish I could go to Rome!! Although I'm so close to Italy work schedule doesn't allow me a break....


----------



## arlv8500

Lollipop15 said:


> Love my gelato charm from Rome [emoji4][emoji178][emoji509]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664035



SO CUTE!


----------



## Darma

millivanilli said:


> Darma, may I ask how much the skelelton bag was? I am desperately looking for one. Could you please send me the intel by Dm? THANKKKKKK YOU



It was 1700 Euro before VAT refund. This style has two sizes, and the one I bought is the smaller one.


----------



## millivanilli

Darma said:


> It was 1700 Euro before VAT refund. This style has two sizes, and the one I bought is the smaller one.


THank you dear Darma!!!


----------



## millivanilli

mygoodies said:


> Next Petit H will be in Seoul sometime November so I've been told by Petit H Sevres.
> 
> Wish I could go to Rome!! Although I'm so close to Italy work schedule doesn't allow me a break....




Ugh Seoul is too far away.... Oh that's a pitty that your work schedule won't allow you a sneak peak to petit H  Shall I write you an excuse? " I am sorry my goodies can't come to work today as ... you know... Rome wasn't built in a day... )"


----------



## KH8

Lollipop15 said:


> Love my gelato charm from Rome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664035



That s so lovely!!
I just ordered one from h.com n I very much want to have fuchsia


Lollipop15 said:


> Love my gelato charm from Rome [emoji4][emoji178][emoji509]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664035



That s so lovely!!! Congrats on the pink!!! 

I just ordered one from h.com but the image keeps changing the colours on the rouge/ rose/ fuschia range so I am not quite sure what colour I am getting 
I very much want the fuschia one so I wrote it in the additional info when I placed my order... finger crossed!! 

Anyone knows from this ref code H1061358 41 that what colour that might be?! 

And as this is my first petit h charm, anyone knows what size it is referring to when it says 11.3 x 5.5 ?! 

Another thing is this one on the site seems to have lines at the cone area ?! Leave me very puzzled! 

After I got the charm, I actually found out that I got a day off on 5 May and could travel to Rome for a day trip!! Just feeling very struggled if I should go as I want the gondola n pizza charms... would be very disappointed if they are all sold out .. so if anyone goes before me plz plz share~~~ ^^


----------



## LadyCupid

KH8 said:


> That s so lovely!!
> I just ordered one from h.com n I very much want to have fuchsia
> 
> 
> That s so lovely!!! Congrats on the pink!!!
> 
> I just ordered one from h.com but the image keeps changing the colours on the rouge/ rose/ fuschia range so I am not quite sure what colour I am getting
> I very much want the fuschia one so I wrote it in the additional info when I placed my order... finger crossed!!
> 
> Anyone knows from this ref code H1061358 41 that what colour that might be?!
> 
> And as this is my first petit h charm, anyone knows what size it is referring to when it says 11.3 x 5.5 ?!
> 
> Another thing is this one on the site seems to have lines at the cone area ?! Leave me very puzzled!
> 
> After I got the charm, I actually found out that I got a day off on 5 May and could travel to Rome for a day trip!! Just feeling very struggled if I should go as I want the gondola n pizza charms... would be very disappointed if they are all sold out .. so if anyone goes before me plz plz share~~~ ^^


Wow. Thank you for posting this. 
You will not know which red family you will be getting as this whole petit H is a surprise thing. Just hope you will get the color you want. I noticed the gelato in red/pink family is sold out. 
I believe the dimension refers to the height and width. so 11.3 cm height and 5.5 cm in width. 

http://italy.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/charm/gelato/configurable-product-h1061358-133071.html


----------



## LadyCupid

Updated 4/27/2017 Petit H reference number and pricing

H1019358  Heart GM $180.00 / £145 / 160,00 €
H1019678 Sitting Dog
H1019748 Seahorse PM $225.00
H1019788 Bear £180
H1019798 Squirrel GM $280.00
H1053018 Elephant PM $225.00
H1053038 Witch/Sorciere/Sorcerer GM $280.00
H1053048 Ghost/Phantom PM $145.00
H1053058 Pine/Christmas Tree PM $145.00
H1053068 Reindeer GM $280.00
H1053078 Snowman PM $145.00
H1054178 Fat Cactus GM $280.00
H1054198 Eagle GM $280.00
H1054208 Empire State Building GM $280.00
H1054218 Statue of Liberty GM $280.00
H1054228 Angel PM $225.00
H1054258 Snowflake PM $225.00
H1054308 Sheriff Hat GM $280.00
H1054318 NYC Apple  GM $280.00
H1054368 Shooting Star GM $145.00
H1054378 Snowflake GM $280.00
H1054398 Gingerbread man GM $280.00
H1054408 Gingerbread man PM $225.00
H1054428 Reindeer Head PM $225.00
H1054448 Baby Spider PM $225.00
*H1061328 Colosseo 8,5 x 6 cm PM 200€
H1061338 Beetle car PM 130€
H1061358 Gelato 11,3 x 5,5 cm PM 200,00 €
H1061368 Gondola GM 250€
H1061418 Roma round charm PM 160€
H1061438 Scooter PM italy 200€*
H1070048 Tortoise GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €
H1199088 Horse GM $280.00 / £235
H1199128 Monkey GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €


----------



## Cygne18

Took a picture with Marly today.


----------



## LadyCupid

Cygne18 said:


> Took a picture with Marly today.
> 
> View attachment 3680985


Love your watch and how it matches your silk. Marly looks awesome too.


----------



## Cygne18

yodaling1 said:


> Love your watch and how it matches your silk. Marly looks awesome too.



Thank you, dear @yodaling1!


----------



## Lollipop15

KH8 said:


> That s so lovely!!
> I just ordered one from h.com n I very much want to have fuchsia
> That s so lovely!!! Congrats on the pink!!!
> 
> I just ordered one from h.com but the image keeps changing the colours on the rouge/ rose/ fuschia range so I am not quite sure what colour I am getting
> I very much want the fuschia one so I wrote it in the additional info when I placed my order... finger crossed!!
> 
> Anyone knows from this ref code H1061358 41 that what colour that might be?!
> 
> And as this is my first petit h charm, anyone knows what size it is referring to when it says 11.3 x 5.5 ?!
> 
> Another thing is this one on the site seems to have lines at the cone area ?! Leave me very puzzled!
> 
> After I got the charm, I actually found out that I got a day off on 5 May and could travel to Rome for a day trip!! Just feeling very struggled if I should go as I want the gondola n pizza charms... would be very disappointed if they are all sold out .. so if anyone goes before me plz plz share~~~ ^^



Thank you! Hope you'll get the pink one too. 
There were 2 sizes of gelato at the store. I got the small size (I measured mine and it's around 11cm x 4cm).
When I was there earlier this month, there were a lot of charms and many colours to choose. The SA let me look through the drawers full of charms to see which one I liked hehe. Hope you'll get the gondola and pizza charms there!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

has anyone tried a suprise mixed box?


----------



## Simbacat

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3691153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone tried a suprise mixed box?



From the photo, the reference number (as summarised by fellow tpf members) looks like a sitting dog charm.


----------



## KH8

Lollipop15 said:


> Thank you! Hope you'll get the pink one too.
> There were 2 sizes of gelato at the store. I got the small size (I measured mine and it's around 11cm x 4cm).
> When I was there earlier this month, there were a lot of charms and many colours to choose. The SA let me look through the drawers full of charms to see which one I liked hehe. Hope you'll get the gondola and pizza charms there!


Just in case anyone is interested to know, my gelato arrived!!!

Not the fuchsia I want but rose colour (not sure about the code though I didn't open the receipt yet) and still couldn't figure out whether it's a small or medium as SA in London has never seen it until she opened up the parcel~ and the back of it looks like etoupe~

The return process is a bit complicated so I am keeping it ^^ though I seem to have bought too much recently~

Here it is, presenting Miss Gelato from Italy:


----------



## LadyCupid

KH8 said:


> Just in case anyone is interested to know, my gelato arrived!!!
> 
> Not the fuchsia I want but rose colour (not sure about the code though I didn't open the receipt yet) and still couldn't figure out whether it's a small or medium as SA in London has never seen it until she opened up the parcel~ and the back of it looks like etoupe~
> 
> The return process is a bit complicated so I am keeping it ^^ though I seem to have bought too much recently~
> 
> Here it is, presenting Miss Gelato from Italy:



This looks like the confetti color and i am pretty sure this is the larger of the 2 gelato sizes. It is a very pretty color nonetheless.


----------



## KH8

yodaling1 said:


> This looks like the confetti color and i am pretty sure this is the larger of the 2 gelato sizes. It is a very pretty color nonetheless.



Good to know~ hope it matches with my P22~ ^^


----------



## mimi 123

Love Rome!


----------



## Amka

Christmas tree bag charm is back on US site:
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...oduct-petith-charm-christmas-tree-121037.html


----------



## Amka

Teapot charm on us site!
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...-teapot-charm/petith-charm-theiere-88763.html


----------



## LadyCupid

Teapots in 2 sizes are added too.
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...-teapot-charm/petith-charm-theiere-88763.html
*Calfskin PM teapot charm*
Hermes calfskin teapot charm with silk twill cord (100% silk)
Can be worn as a bag charm or key holder.
Measures 4.3" x 3"

Color : fuchsia red pink
Ref. H1019638 41
$200.00



*Calfskin GM teapot charm*
Hermes calfskin teapot charm with silk twill cord (100% silk)
Can be worn as a bag charm or key holder.
Measures 5.7" x 3.9"

Color : fuchsia red pink
Ref. H1019648 41
$240.00


----------



## LadyCupid

Updated 5/11/2017

Petit H reference number and pricing

H1019358  Heart GM $180.00 / £145 / 160,00 €
H1019638 Teapot PM $200
H1019648 Teapot GM $240
H1019678 Sitting Dog MM 200,00 €
H1019748 Seahorse PM $225.00
H1019788 Bear £180
H1019798 Squirrel GM $280.00
H1053018 Elephant PM $225.00
H1053038 Witch/Sorciere/Sorcerer GM $280.00
H1053048 Ghost/Phantom PM $145.00
H1053058 Pine/Christmas Tree PM $145.00
H1053068 Reindeer GM $280.00
H1053078 Snowman PM $145.00
H1054178 Fat Cactus GM $280.00
H1054198 Eagle GM $280.00
H1054208 Empire State Building GM $280.00
H1054218 Statue of Liberty GM $280.00
H1054228 Angel PM $225.00
H1054248 Angry Halloween Pumpkin GM 250€
H1054258 Snowflake PM $225.00/ 200€
H1054308 Sheriff Hat GM $280.00
H1054318 NYC Apple  GM $280.00
H1054368 Shooting Star GM $145.00
H1054378 Snowflake GM $280.00
H1054398 Gingerbread man GM $280.00
H1054408 Gingerbread man PM $225.00
H1054428 Reindeer Head PM $225.00
H1054448 Baby Spider PM $225.00 / 200€
H1061328 Colosseo 8,5 x 6 cm PM 200€
H1061338 Beetle car PM 130€
H1061358 Gelato 11,3 x 5,5 cm GM 200,00 €
H1061368 Gondola GM 250€
H1061418 Roma round charm PM 160€
H1061438 Scooter PM Italy 200€
H1070048 Tortoise GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €
H1199088 Horse GM $280.00 / £235
H1199128 Monkey GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €


----------



## chkpfbeliever

yodaling1 said:


> Updated 5/11/2017
> 
> Petit H reference number and pricing
> 
> H1019358  Heart GM $180.00 / £145 / 160,00 €
> H1019638 Teapot PM $200
> H1019648 Teapot GM $240
> H1019678 Sitting Dog MM 200,00 €
> H1019748 Seahorse PM $225.00
> H1019788 Bear £180
> H1019798 Squirrel GM $280.00
> H1053018 Elephant PM $225.00
> H1053038 Witch/Sorciere/Sorcerer GM $280.00
> H1053048 Ghost/Phantom PM $145.00
> H1053058 Pine/Christmas Tree PM $145.00
> H1053068 Reindeer GM $280.00
> H1053078 Snowman PM $145.00
> H1054178 Fat Cactus GM $280.00
> H1054198 Eagle GM $280.00
> H1054208 Empire State Building GM $280.00
> H1054218 Statue of Liberty GM $280.00
> H1054228 Angel PM $225.00
> H1054248 Angry Halloween Pumpkin GM 250€
> H1054258 Snowflake PM $225.00/ 200€
> H1054308 Sheriff Hat GM $280.00
> H1054318 NYC Apple  GM $280.00
> H1054368 Shooting Star GM $145.00
> H1054378 Snowflake GM $280.00
> H1054398 Gingerbread man GM $280.00
> H1054408 Gingerbread man PM $225.00
> H1054428 Reindeer Head PM $225.00
> H1054448 Baby Spider PM $225.00 / 200€
> H1061328 Colosseo 8,5 x 6 cm PM 200€
> H1061338 Beetle car PM 130€
> H1061358 Gelato 11,3 x 5,5 cm GM 200,00 €
> H1061368 Gondola GM 250€
> H1061418 Roma round charm PM 160€
> H1061438 Scooter PM Italy 200€
> H1070048 Tortoise GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €
> H1199088 Horse GM $280.00 / £235
> H1199128 Monkey GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €


[/QUOTE]

Thanks dear for compiling this list.


----------



## Mimmy

yodaling1 said:


> Updated 5/11/2017
> 
> Petit H reference number and pricing
> 
> H1019358  Heart GM $180.00 / £145 / 160,00 €
> H1019638 Teapot PM $200
> H1019648 Teapot GM $240
> H1019678 Sitting Dog MM 200,00 €
> H1019748 Seahorse PM $225.00
> H1019788 Bear £180
> H1019798 Squirrel GM $280.00
> H1053018 Elephant PM $225.00
> H1053038 Witch/Sorciere/Sorcerer GM $280.00
> H1053048 Ghost/Phantom PM $145.00
> H1053058 Pine/Christmas Tree PM $145.00
> H1053068 Reindeer GM $280.00
> H1053078 Snowman PM $145.00
> H1054178 Fat Cactus GM $280.00
> H1054198 Eagle GM $280.00
> H1054208 Empire State Building GM $280.00
> H1054218 Statue of Liberty GM $280.00
> H1054228 Angel PM $225.00
> H1054248 Angry Halloween Pumpkin GM 250€
> H1054258 Snowflake PM $225.00/ 200€
> H1054308 Sheriff Hat GM $280.00
> H1054318 NYC Apple  GM $280.00
> H1054368 Shooting Star GM $145.00
> H1054378 Snowflake GM $280.00
> H1054398 Gingerbread man GM $280.00
> H1054408 Gingerbread man PM $225.00
> H1054428 Reindeer Head PM $225.00
> H1054448 Baby Spider PM $225.00 / 200€
> H1061328 Colosseo 8,5 x 6 cm PM 200€
> H1061338 Beetle car PM 130€
> H1061358 Gelato 11,3 x 5,5 cm GM 200,00 €
> H1061368 Gondola GM 250€
> H1061418 Roma round charm PM 160€
> H1061438 Scooter PM Italy 200€
> H1070048 Tortoise GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €
> H1199088 Horse GM $280.00 / £235
> H1199128 Monkey GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €


[/QUOTE]

Thank you for the list, yodaling!


----------



## LadyCupid

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks dear for compiling this list.







Mimmy said:


> Thank you for the list, yodaling!



My pleasure. Whatever it takes to make our lives easier!


----------



## danny123

yodaling1 said:


> Updated 5/11/2017
> 
> Petit H reference number and pricing
> 
> H1019358  Heart GM $180.00 / £145 / 160,00 €
> H1019638 Teapot PM $200
> H1019648 Teapot GM $240
> H1019678 Sitting Dog MM 200,00 €
> H1019748 Seahorse PM $225.00
> H1019788 Bear £180
> H1019798 Squirrel GM $280.00
> H1053018 Elephant PM $225.00
> H1053038 Witch/Sorciere/Sorcerer GM $280.00
> H1053048 Ghost/Phantom PM $145.00
> H1053058 Pine/Christmas Tree PM $145.00
> H1053068 Reindeer GM $280.00
> H1053078 Snowman PM $145.00
> H1054178 Fat Cactus GM $280.00
> H1054198 Eagle GM $280.00
> H1054208 Empire State Building GM $280.00
> H1054218 Statue of Liberty GM $280.00
> H1054228 Angel PM $225.00
> H1054248 Angry Halloween Pumpkin GM 250€
> H1054258 Snowflake PM $225.00/ 200€
> H1054308 Sheriff Hat GM $280.00
> H1054318 NYC Apple  GM $280.00
> H1054368 Shooting Star GM $145.00
> H1054378 Snowflake GM $280.00
> H1054398 Gingerbread man GM $280.00
> H1054408 Gingerbread man PM $225.00
> H1054428 Reindeer Head PM $225.00
> H1054448 Baby Spider PM $225.00 / 200€
> H1061328 Colosseo 8,5 x 6 cm PM 200€
> H1061338 Beetle car PM 130€
> H1061358 Gelato 11,3 x 5,5 cm GM 200,00 €
> H1061368 Gondola GM 250€
> H1061418 Roma round charm PM 160€
> H1061438 Scooter PM Italy 200€
> H1070048 Tortoise GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €
> H1199088 Horse GM $280.00 / £235
> H1199128 Monkey GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €


You are the best, yodaling


----------



## LadyCupid

danny123 said:


> You are the best, yodaling


So sweet of you. Thank you.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Thanks yoda! As usual you are so helpful!


----------



## LadyCupid

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thanks yoda! As usual you are so helpful!


Thank you for the encouragement. I am glad to be able to help.


----------



## LadyCupid

http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...r-turtle-charm/petith-charm-tortue-88765.html

PM and GM tortoise

*Calfskin PM tortoise charm*
Hermes calfskin tortoise charm with silk twill cord (100% silk)
Can be worn as a bag charm or key holder.
Measures 4.5" x 2.8"

Color : rose/rouge/fuchsia
Ref. H1070038 41
$225.00



*Calfskin GM tortoise charm*
Hermes calfskin tortoise charm with silk twill cord (100% silk)
Can be worn as a bag charm or key holder.
Measures 6.1" x 3.5"

Color : fuchsia red pink
Ref. H1070048 41
$280.00


----------



## Amka

Monkey charm on US site: (PM and GM sizes)
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...er-monkey-charm/petith-charm-singe-88764.html


----------



## Nanami_S.

Dear TPF,
I found this on Petit H website and felt compelled to make one. 
It's fun!


----------



## rania1981

Nanami_S. said:


> Dear TPF,
> I found this on Petit H website and felt compelled to make one.
> It's fun!
> 
> View attachment 3696894
> 
> View attachment 3696895



This is so cool! How is this done? Print on paper?


----------



## Cygne18

Nanami_S. said:


> Dear TPF,
> I found this on Petit H website and felt compelled to make one.
> It's fun!
> 
> View attachment 3696894
> 
> View attachment 3696895



I love Mr. Elephant! I'd totally buy him if he was made of leather. Heh.


----------



## ghoztz

Simbacat said:


> I arrived in Rome today and look what I've got from the petit H event!! Oh my God, i feel i'm the luckiest girl!! I wanted a cat so badly and I never thought I would be able to get it, and the gondola is super duper cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672401
> View attachment 3672402
> View attachment 3672403
> View attachment 3672404



the gondola is too cute! I want it!!


----------



## ghoztz

liz_ said:


> View attachment 3655265
> View attachment 3655266
> View attachment 3655267
> View attachment 3655268
> View attachment 3655269
> View attachment 3655270
> View attachment 3655271
> View attachment 3655272
> 
> More items front and back of each one shown



I cannot take my eyes off your special rome colosseum charm! Such a gem


----------



## mibonbon

Can anyone confirm that the NYC apple charm does not have any "petith" stamped on the charm itself? TIA!


----------



## Nanami_S.

rania1981 said:


> This is so cool! How is this done? Print on paper?



Hi rania1981! Yes, it's on paper. 
Agree with Cygne18. I wish they make it real. I will totally buy it!!


----------



## Amka

mibonbon said:


> Can anyone confirm that the NYC apple charm does not have any "petith" stamped on the charm itself? TIA!


Like all other petit H charms, the NYC apple charm DOES have the petit H stamped on it.
It should be on the upper right of the back side of the charm. 
This is how it looks like on mine:


----------



## Meta

Eye candy from Petit H at Sevres yesterday


----------



## danny123

weN84 said:


> Eye candy from Petit H at Sevres yesterday
> View attachment 3702870
> View attachment 3702868
> View attachment 3702878
> View attachment 3702888
> View attachment 3702876
> View attachment 3702873
> View attachment 3702867
> View attachment 3702882
> 
> View attachment 3702897


Thanks for sharing !!
Really beautiful , some very unique pieces . I hope you had a good time at Sevres!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Thinking about Marley, anyone know if he's still available?


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> Thinking about Marley, anyone know if he's still available?



I saw him yesterday on h.com [emoji237]


----------



## QuelleFromage

nicole0612 said:


> I saw him yesterday on h.com [emoji237]


 I know, he's still there but with H that's unpredictable. I wonder what h.com does if I order him?


----------



## Holly Leigh Kim

Cute! I love Petit H


----------



## KH8

Finally got some lovely pieces on h.com Europe sites!! 

Eyeing on the red family card holder!!


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> I know, he's still there but with H that's unpredictable. I wonder what h.com does if I order him?



Care to find out? 
[emoji4]


----------



## danny123

KH8 said:


> Finally got some lovely pieces on h.com Europe sites!!
> 
> Eyeing on the red family card holder!!


I have the elephant cars holder and I love it!! It doesn't fit a ton of cards but it's so freaking cute and love the different leathers


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> I know, he's still there but with H that's unpredictable. I wonder what h.com does if I order him?


I reckon you are better off buying it from Sevres in person. Your SAs will hand you a key. KWIM?


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> I reckon you are better off buying it from Sevres in person. Your SAs will hand you a key. KWIM?


That's a raaaaather good point  DH is not a Marley fan.  I have yet to sway his opinion


----------



## jb8492

Hi everyone. I'm new to Hermes and just found out about this range. Those charms are so cute! I'd love a sitting dog one but can't seem to see them anywhere on the website or preloved. Does anyone know if that one is still made or is it on a 'random/when they come in' basis? I'm in the UK, if that helps. Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> That's a raaaaather good point  DH is not a Marley fan.  I have yet to sway his opinion



Did you see the recent Marley sighting and photo by @hopiko ?
36 hours in Paris (and a layover in LHR)
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/36-hours-in-Paris-(and-a-layover-in-LHR).966627/


Photo by @hopiko
He is cute but why does his muzzle look like a platypus bill?


----------



## QuelleFromage

nicole0612 said:


> Did you see the recent Marley sighting and photo by @hopiko ?
> 36 hours in Paris (and a layover in LHR)
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/36-hours-in-Paris-(and-a-layover-in-LHR).966627/
> View attachment 3714939
> 
> Photo by @hopiko
> He is cute but why does his muzzle look like a platypus bill?


My guess is that when they modeled the leather on the live pony he didn't cooperate with the muzzle piece.
I called Sevres and am working on Marley. It is a bit of an obsession


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> My guess is that when they modeled the leather on the live pony he didn't cooperate with the muzzle piece.
> I called Sevres and am working on Marley. It is a bit of an obsession



Haha maybe Marley model pony was a biter!
Good thing this Marley just extracts a chunk of change and not a chunk of flesh [emoji14]


----------



## Amka

I posted this on POST EBAY/WEB HERMES FINDS, but think I should post this here as well...
New petit H items available on US site:

Crocodile card holder
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/crocodile-card-holder/configurable-product-h1033888-89535.html


Landscape card holder
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...lder/configurable-product-h1033478-89497.html


Leather bracelet
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/leather-bracelets/configurable-product-h1062248-98098.html


Silk and leather bracelet
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...lets/configurable-product-h1062258-98099.html


----------



## Amka

Petit H passport holder on US site:
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...ets/configurable-product-h1060208-109753.html


----------



## forever132

Does anyone know if there is any petit H in any of store in Las Vegas ?  Thanks


----------



## Amka

New petit H items on UK site 

Tablet Cover Alligator and calfskin:
http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/tablet-case/alligator-and-calfskin/tablet-cover-138525.html


Tablet Cover Croc and calfskin:
http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...kin/configurable-product-h1062618-138544.html


Tablet Cover calfskin:
http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/tablet-case/calfskin/configurable-product-h1037408-138456.html


Heart Charm PM & GM:
http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/charms/heart/configurable-product-petit-charm-coeur-138581.html





Calfskin Scale Bracelet PM: 
http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...roduct-petith-bracelet-ecaille-pm-138582.html



Calfskin Scale Bracelet MM: 
http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...roduct-petith-bracelet-ecaille-mm-138583.html


Calfskin Scale Bracelet GM: 
http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-...roduct-petith-bracelet-ecaille-gm-138584.html


----------



## tabbi001

Hi everyone! Was just wondering if anyone knows the specific dates of the petit H event in Seoul in november? Thank you!


----------



## shirobane

Anyone know this charm in Euro price?
Is it only in Italy store?
I checked in France stores but sales said never seen them before in store.


----------



## shirobane

liz_ said:


> More items from Rome event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655520
> View attachment 3655521
> View attachment 3655522


How much the mask and Gondola in Euro price?
Thanks


----------



## Monique1004

tabbi001 said:


> Hi everyone! Was just wondering if anyone knows the specific dates of the petit H event in Seoul in november? Thank you!



I'm going to Korea in August so I'll ask & report back here.


----------



## tabbi001

Monique1004 said:


> I'm going to Korea in August so I'll ask & report back here.


Thank you!


----------



## LadyCupid

US website still has some petit h posted. 
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit...gurable-product-petit-charm-coeur-138581.html


----------



## liz_

Purchased this cute charm I hope the order goes through 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## LadyCupid

liz_ said:


> Purchased this cute charm I hope the order goes through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766594


that is so cute. Wish I saw it earlier too. Please share when you get.


----------



## liz_

yodaling1 said:


> that is so cute. Wish I saw it earlier too. Please share when you get.



Yes I will be happy to share.., I couldn't pass it up then when I saw how quick they were selling I jumped on it., when I first saw it there was only five maybe they will restock and you can grab one


----------



## LadyCupid

liz_ said:


> Yes I will be happy to share.., I couldn't pass it up then when I saw how quick they were selling I jumped on it., when I first saw it there was only five maybe they will restock and you can grab one


I am worried about restock because usually people may be returning the colors they don't want after ordering multiples and these get reposted.


----------



## liz_

yodaling1 said:


> I am worried about restock because usually people may be return the colors they don't want after ordering multiples and these get reposted.



True, that's a good point.


----------



## liz_

yodaling1 said:


> that is so cute. Wish I saw it earlier too. Please share when you get.



Here it is, I was hoping for pink I'm not sure if I like this color.


----------



## Tonimichelle

liz_ said:


> Here it is, I was hoping for pink I'm not sure if I like this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774122


Oh I love it!


----------



## LadyCupid

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh I love it!


Thank you for the update. I agree pink will be nicer. Will you be returning this?


----------



## liz_

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you for the update. I agree pink will be nicer. Will you be returning this?



I haven't decided yet, I hate that H seems to post pics of the best color so them when you purchase you have that color stuck in your head then you get a less desirable color.


----------



## ipodgirl

liz_ said:


> Here it is, I was hoping for pink I'm not sure if I like this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774122



I think this is pretty cute too!!


----------



## LadyCupid

liz_ said:


> I haven't decided yet, I hate that H seems to post pics of the best color so them when you purchase you have that color stuck in your head then you get a less desirable color.


Yeah i always end up getting the less desirable color if I order just one. Have to order multiple which in a way is a hassle as it involves many returns.


----------



## Luluc1415

liz_ said:


> Here it is, I was hoping for pink I'm not sure if I like this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774122



This is sooo cute
Omg
I want one too


----------



## smallfry

liz_ said:


> Here it is, I was hoping for pink I'm not sure if I like this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774122


I love the red, will you hang it from a bag?


----------



## liz_

smallfry said:


> I love the red, will you hang it from a bag?



That's what I planned on doing here's a pic on my B


----------



## Amka

liz_ said:


> That's what I planned on doing here's a pic on my B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774449


It looks so cute!
Now I regret that I did not order one when I had the chance.....


----------



## LadyCupid

liz_ said:


> That's what I planned on doing here's a pic on my B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774449


The red actually is very nice against your black Birkin! I think you should keep it.


----------



## smallfry

liz_ said:


> That's what I planned on doing here's a pic on my B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774449


Perfect, looks gorgeous together!


----------



## liz_

Amka said:


> It looks so cute!
> Now I regret that I did not order one when I had the chance.....



Don't you hate the regret of not purchasing something when you had the chance., I have a few regrets that's haunt me [emoji28]


----------



## rania1981

liz_ said:


> I haven't decided yet, I hate that H seems to post pics of the best color so them when you purchase you have that color stuck in your head then you get a less desirable color.


I agree that if you were looking forward to that pink this can be a letdown, but i think it looks really cute on ur b. I love that this octopus has a black loop, the ones at the new york petit h event had a bright orange loop which i didnt like at all


----------



## azukitea

liz_ said:


> That's what I planned on doing here's a pic on my B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774449


keep it, it goes well with your B better than pink honestly!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Hi all ~ i have ordered 3 petit H from italy website this year and was told by their customer service that 3 is the limit for online purchases but i can buy more in store(my relative in Italy can never find instore though...) Does anyone know if this limit would still apply if i ordered Petit H from the other online H stores in Europe? E.g. UK, France. Meaning will they deny my order because i already ordered my limit through the Italy website. I heard EU share inventory for most items except Petit H but i wonder if that means they share the same online customer service and then deny me from ordering until next calendar year. Hope not because each country has different Petit H to offer [emoji34] [emoji24]


----------



## leuleu

PurseOnFleek said:


> Hi all ~ i have ordered 3 petit H from italy website this year and was told by their customer service that 3 is the limit for online purchases but i can buy more in store(my relative in Italy can never find instore though...) Does anyone know if this limit would still apply if i ordered Petit H from the other online H stores in Europe? E.g. UK, France. Meaning will they deny my order because i already ordered my limit through the Italy website. I heard EU share inventory for most items except Petit H but i wonder if that means they share the same online customer service and then deny me from ordering until next calendar year. Hope not because each country has different Petit H to offer


You can try, but I think that everything is sent from Paris, so they'll know it's you. You can use husband' name and credit card number.


----------



## mygoodies

PurseOnFleek said:


> Hi all ~ i have ordered 3 petit H from italy website this year and was told by their customer service that 3 is the limit for online purchases but i can buy more in store(my relative in Italy can never find instore though...) Does anyone know if this limit would still apply if i ordered Petit H from the other online H stores in Europe? E.g. UK, France. Meaning will they deny my order because i already ordered my limit through the Italy website. I heard EU share inventory for most items except Petit H but i wonder if that means they share the same online customer service and then deny me from ordering until next calendar year. Hope not because each country has different Petit H to offer [emoji34] [emoji24]



Yup max for Petit H online is 3/year under 1 name/CC account holder/billing address. Hence I used DH details in the past as well LOL 
No matter from which H website u order from your details are centralized. Sucks right 
So better create a 2nd H account instead LOL


----------



## PurseOnFleek

mygoodies said:


> Yup max for Petit H online is 3/year under 1 name/CC account holder/billing address. Hence I used DH details in the past as well LOL
> No matter from which H website u order from your details are centralized. Sucks right
> So better create a 2nd H account instead LOL


Going to have to find a way around it... I dont like to use my DH card because it is subject to foreign transaction fees where as my 2 cc are not. Wondering if they will notice if i create a new account in my maiden name and use a different cc with same billing address to main account but in my maiden name and different delivery address than the billing. So complex for some Petit H[emoji30]


----------



## Monique1004

PurseOnFleek said:


> Hi all ~ i have ordered 3 petit H from italy website this year and was told by their customer service that 3 is the limit for online purchases but i can buy more in store(my relative in Italy can never find instore though...) Does anyone know if this limit would still apply if i ordered Petit H from the other online H stores in Europe? E.g. UK, France. Meaning will they deny my order because i already ordered my limit through the Italy website. I heard EU share inventory for most items except Petit H but i wonder if that means they share the same online customer service and then deny me from ordering until next calendar year. Hope not because each country has different Petit H to offer [emoji34] [emoji24]



Is it possible to order petite h on Italian site from other countries like US? I didn't know that.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Monique1004 said:


> Is it possible to order petite h on Italian site from other countries like US? I didn't know that.


I have them sent to a relative then she sends to me[emoji4]  but i do pay with a foreign credit card no problems


----------



## Monique1004

PurseOnFleek said:


> I have them sent to a relative then she sends to me[emoji4]  but i do pay with a foreign credit card no problems



I see. You do have someone live there. I really want the gondola charm but no connection in Italy for me. Sigh~ Well, at least I have some friends in Seoul for the upcoming event.


----------



## tabbi001

PurseOnFleek said:


> I can put you in touch with her to help you but you may pay need to pay a "handling" charge. I wish i had connection in Seoul i bet that Petit H event will be awesome!


Are the dates for the seoul event announced already? I'm holding out on buying my ticket because I really want it to coincide with the event.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

tabbi001 said:


> Are the dates for the seoul event announced already? I'm holding out on buying my ticket because I really want it to coincide with the event.


Im not sure. Because their isnt an online customer service there i think only those that know are ones who shop at H Seoul. Hopefully they would say here


----------



## tabbi001

PurseOnFleek said:


> Im not sure. Because their isnt an online customer service there i think only those that know are ones who shop at H Seoul. Hopefully they would say here


Ok thanks


----------



## Monique1004

PurseOnFleek said:


> Im not sure. Because their isnt an online customer service there i think only those that know are ones who shop at H Seoul. Hopefully they would say here



I'm visiting Korea in August so I'll ask & post it here.


----------



## tabbi001

Monique1004 said:


> I'm visiting Korea in August so I'll ask & post it here.


Yay thank you so much!


----------



## FrenchSandra

An old petit H bracelet, bought at Sevres Boutique during the first event. Don't remember the specs, but it looks like bougainvillier or jaipur (pink for sure ) and has vert anis stitching that I love. Happy to share.


----------



## FrenchSandra

And a litttle cat in nénuphar from Sevres too, but not that old. Cats and H are two passions as you can see


----------



## Mimmy

FrenchSandra said:


> And a litttle cat in nénuphar from Sevres too, but not that old. Cats and H are two passions as you can see



Your kitty is beautiful and stylish!


----------



## FrenchSandra

Mimmy said:


> Your kitty is beautiful and stylish!


Thanks Mimmy


----------



## Tonimichelle

FrenchSandra said:


> And a litttle cat in nénuphar from Sevres too, but not that old. Cats and H are two passions as you can see


Love the bracelet, but your cat is gorgeous! (And he / she looks like they may be planning revenge for being dressed up, that stare says it all!!).


----------



## leuleu

PurseOnFleek said:


> Going to have to find a way around it... I dont like to use my DH card because it is subject to foreign transaction fees where as my 2 cc are not. Wondering if they will notice if i create a new account in my maiden name and use a different cc with same billing address to main account but in my maiden name and different delivery address than the billing. So complex for some Petit H[emoji30]


I would try with your maiden name. The problem is that they ask for your (mobile ?) phone number. If you have two, it would be perfect 
I really hope you'll find a solution. Limiting purchases makes me very angry.


----------



## FrenchSandra

Tonimichelle said:


> Love the bracelet, but your cat is gorgeous! (And he / she looks like they may be planning revenge for being dressed up, that stare says it all!!).


Yes Tonimichelle, she (a girl named Mozart) was very unhappy to be my H model, maybe she'd prefer another CW ?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

leuleu said:


> I would try with your maiden name. The problem is that they ask for your (mobile ?) phone number. If you have two, it would be perfect
> I really hope you'll find a solution. Limiting purchases makes me very angry.


Thankyou! Yes i am going to provide my relatives phone number in Italy where as last time i had my number on the order.
I think 3 per yr for Petit H is silly... Especially when there are many varieties and some people will buy as gifts due to lower price point


----------



## leuleu

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thankyou! Yes i am going to provide my relatives phone number in Italy where as last time i had my number on the order.
> I think 3 per yr for Petit H is silly... Especially when there are many varieties and some people will buy as gifts due to lower price point


Yes, silly. Sometimes, Hermes business plan surprises very much. Hope you'll find a solution to buy what you want.


----------



## Loco4Luxury

Does anyone know how this Petite h Tigre Royal silk shawl with lambskin ties is to be worn? For the life of me I can't figure it out!


----------



## chicinthecity777

liz_ said:


> That's what I planned on doing here's a pic on my B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774449


Keep! Red on black is very nice!


----------



## chicinthecity777

FrenchSandra said:


> And a litttle cat in nénuphar from Sevres too, but not that old. Cats and H are two passions as you can see


Your two cats are both adorable! But Mozart takes the cake! Look at face! LOL! She doesn't approve your choice of scarf for her!


----------



## FrenchSandra

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Your two cats are both adorable! But Mozart takes the cake! Look at face! LOL! She doesn't approve your choice of scarf for her!


Yes, I assume she doesn't like the CW. Poor cat


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

FrenchSandra said:


> And a litttle cat in nénuphar from Sevres too, but not that old. Cats and H are two passions as you can see



Adorbs, your two felines!   We are cousins on the porcelain kitty.  Will post mine asap.


----------



## FrenchSandra

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Adorbs, your two felines!   We are cousins on the porcelain kitty.  Will post mine asap.


Hello cousin. Yes, post a pic of your little cat. Love these Petit H beauties


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

FrenchSandra said:


> Hello cousin. Yes, post a pic of your little cat. Love these Petit H beauties



Bonjour cousin!


----------



## FrenchSandra

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Bonjour cousin!
> 
> View attachment 3804739


Waouh Mme de la Paix your kitty is TDF. And a swan too ? I hope to buy a companion for my cat when I'm in Paris. Your luciole is so pretty  Thanks for the pic cousin


----------



## tulipfield

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Bonjour cousin!
> 
> View attachment 3804739



This is darling!!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

FrenchSandra said:


> Waouh Mme de la Paix your kitty is TDF. And a swan too ? I hope to buy a companion for my cat when I'm in Paris. Your luciole is so pretty  Thanks for the pic cousin





tulipfield said:


> This is darling!!



Thank you both for your kind words!    The swan was originally purchased as consolation when they did not have kitty., but now is her companion. 

Also a fan of the Petit H pins.  Understated way to add a little H to an outfit.


----------



## liz_

Did anyone notice the price increase on Petit H in this last month., 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this was posted in July price for GM was $145 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and this is on website now price is $280


----------



## StaceyLyn

liz_ said:


> Did anyone notice the price increase on Petit H in this last month.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was posted in July price for GM was $145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is on website now price is $280


I bought one of these hearts last month (along with the smaller solid heart charm which was the leather cut-out from the larger heart charm) and another one last week.  I noticed the price disparity, too.  I think the $145.00 price last month was a mistake.  I pulled my receipt and the small solid heart charm that was sold at the same time as this one last month was $145.00 as well.  Two very different charms being sold for the same price?  On purpose? Not likely.


----------



## liz_

StaceyLyn said:


> I bought one of these hearts last month (along with the smaller solid heart charm which was the leather cut-out from the larger heart charm) and another one last week.  I noticed the price disparity, too.  I think the $145.00 price last month was a mistake.  I pulled my receipt and the small solid heart charm that was sold at the same time as this one last month was $145.00 as well.  Two very different charms being sold for the same price?  On purpose? Not likely.



Right that makes sense, must of been priced wrong


----------



## Lostinlondon

liz_ said:


> Right that makes sense, must of been priced wrong


Pricing errors are fairly common on h.com. Got a CS from the mens collection 200GBP below retail price last year.


----------



## Sylvain

Hi everyone,
since the EU Website had some restocking on the charms recently, I decided to try out Petit h. For the charms, always three Color combinations are available (red/pink/Fuchsia, blue/green and Brown/black/Grey). I noticed that most of the time the red Color Combos are gone first, then the blue ones and Brown/Grey/black is available for quite some time after. I wonder why this seems to be such an unpopular Combo? Does any of the Ladys who already have a charm collection know whether the backside Color could affect this as well, or will all Color Combos come with all possible backside Colors?

Thanks for sharing your ladies' opnion,
Nadine


----------



## LadyCupid

Lots of petit H on UK H.com site.
http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/charms/rabbit/configurable-product-h1199178-138474.html


----------



## LadyCupid

Petit H price updated 8/28/2017

H1005468 Small Octopus $
H1019358 Heart GM $180.00 / £145 / 160,00 €
H1019638 Teapot PM $200
H1019648 Teapot GM $240
H1019678 Sitting Dog MM 200,00 €
H1019748 Seahorse PM $225.00
H1019788 Bear £180
H1019798 Squirrel GM $280.00
H1028188 Horse and Jockey GM $280/ £235 / 250,00 €
H1053018 Elephant PM $225.00 / £90 / 200,00 €
H1053038 Witch/Sorciere/Sorcerer GM $280.00
H1053048 Ghost/Phantom PM $145.00
H1053058 Pine/Christmas Tree PM $145.00
H1053068 Reindeer GM $280.00
H1053078 Snowman PM $145.00
H1054118 Groundhog £190 / 200,00 €
H1054178 Fat Cactus GM $280.00
H1054198 Eagle GM $280.00
H1054208 Empire State Building GM $280.00
H1054218 Statue of Liberty GM $280.00
H1054228 Angel PM $225.00
H1054248 Angry Halloween Pumpkin GM 250€
H1054258 Snowflake PM $225.00/ 200€
H1054308 Sheriff Hat GM $280.00
H1054318 NYC Apple GM $280.00
H1054328 small wiggly heart from cut out PM $145 / £125 / 130,00 €
H1054338 Heart with cut out GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €
H1054368 Shooting Star GM $145.00
H1054378 Snowflake GM $280.00
H1054398 Gingerbread man GM $280.00
H1054408 Gingerbread man PM $225.00
H1054428 Reindeer Head PM $225.00
H1054438 Baby Squirrel PM £125 / 200€
H1054448 Baby Spider PM $225.00 / 200€
H1061328 Colosseo 8,5 x 6 cm PM 200€
H1061338 Beetle car PM 130€
H1061358 Gelato 11,3 x 5,5 cm GM 200,00 €
H1061368 Gondola GM 250€
H1061418 Roma round charm PM 160€
H1061438 Scooter PM Italy 200€
H1070038 Tortoise PM $225
H1070048 Tortoise GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €
H1199088 Horse GM $280.00 / £235
H1199118 Monkey PM $225
H1199128 Monkey GM $280.00 / £235 / 250,00 €
H1199178 Rabbit £190 / 200,00 €


----------



## peggyyo1021

yodaling1 said:


> Lots of petit H on UK H.com site.
> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/charms/rabbit/configurable-product-h1199178-138474.html


you are so fast! I can't believe I miss the rabbit......I am going to cry. After stalking the website for so long, and it's always only heart charms available, then suddenly rabbit pops up....and they are gone super fast...


----------



## danny123

Sorry if this has been posted already, but I can't remember seeing this before
A very pretty pouch, name on website is just "Purse"
£550/€580 ref. number H1061658 40


----------



## **Chanel**

Hi all, 

I wonder if anyone has one of these bracelets? 
I kind of like them but my wrists are less than 16 cm so I wonder if this bracelet would be too loose? If anyone has or tried one on, I would love to hear your experiences :

http://france.hermes.com/petit-h/pe...oie/configurable-product-h1031098-138453.html


----------



## princessmaggie

yodaling1 said:


> Lots of petit H on UK H.com site.
> http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/charms/rabbit/configurable-product-h1199178-138474.html



Thank you so much for posting this. I got lucky & have welcomed two lovely little animals! 

Elephant! & bunny! Guesses on colours?


----------



## mibonbon

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3812835
> View attachment 3812837
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812838
> View attachment 3812839
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for posting this. I got lucky & have welcomed two lovely little animals!
> 
> Elephant! & bunny! Guesses on colours?



Love the pink elephant! So so cute!! Is it pm size? Do you mind doing a size comparison with the bunny?


----------



## princessmaggie

mibonbon said:


> Love the pink elephant! So so cute!! Is it pm size? Do you mind doing a size comparison with the bunny?



Here you go! I was so pleased when I saw the pink as I've only received super dull disappointing colours every time I've ordered petit h online until now!


----------



## Amka

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3812835
> View attachment 3812837
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812838
> View attachment 3812839
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for posting this. I got lucky & have welcomed two lovely little animals!
> 
> Elephant! & bunny! Guesses on colours?



They are so cute!
I am guessing the color of the elephant is pink confetti on one side and crevette on the other side.
The rabbit looks like etoupe on one side and colvert blue on the other....
But I am no expert, so if anyone else is more certain of what these colors are, please chime in.


----------



## Sylvain

Dear Ladies,
I will be returning parts of my charm order from the EU website at the end of next week, so this is to inform you what may go back on sale:
Horse Hermy grey/purple (beton?/anemone?)
squirrel blue/green (indigo or midnight blue?/ forest green?)
elephant pm red/orange (winey dark red, maybe ruby?/orange poppy)
elephant pm red/orange (lighter red than first elephant, but still strong red / feu or mango?)


----------



## Sylvain

and another hermy black/red (rouge tomate?)


----------



## mibonbon

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3812901
> 
> 
> Here you go! I was so pleased when I saw the pink as I've only received super dull disappointing colours every time I've ordered petit h online until now!



Thank you lovely! They are super cute together~! Especially lucky to get the pink elephant![emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## scholastican

Sylvain said:


> and another hermy black/red (rouge tomate?)



Does anyone have a picture of Hermy the horse petith charm? Ty!


----------



## hedgwin99

Restock of shooting star!! I do hope H will restock for pink
http://m.usa.hermes.com/petit-h/pet...8.html?color_hermes=NOIR GRIS MARRON&nuance=1


----------



## Sylvain

hedgwin99 said:


> Restock of shooting star!! I do hope H will restock for pink
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/leather-charms/configurable-product-h1054368-138538.html?color_hermes=NOIR GRIS MARRON&nuance=1


gone already - maxbe just a few returns that were put bsck up?


----------



## Anchanel79

Received my shooting star


----------



## Amka

scholastican said:


> Does anyone have a picture of Hermy the horse petith charm? Ty!



I just received mine today. Here is a pic with all the other charms I ordered.


----------



## mimi 123

Amka said:


> I just received mine today. Here is a pic with all the other charms I ordered.
> View attachment 3817235


You got a great pink collection!


----------



## mibonbon

Amka said:


> I just received mine today. Here is a pic with all the other charms I ordered.
> View attachment 3817235



Amazing pinks!! Also love the confetti pieces[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] May I ask what colors are on the other side of the charms?[emoji4]


----------



## Amka

mimi 123 said:


> You got a great pink collection!


Thank you! I was really lucky this time 



mibonbon said:


> Amazing pinks!! Also love the confetti pieces[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] May I ask what colors are on the other side of the charms?[emoji4]


Thank you! The colors on the other side of the charms are not as interesting..... It is orange on the back of the heart GM, vert de gris (darkish green almost close to black) on the back of the shooting star PM, gris mouette on the back of the rabbit PM, and vert bronze (again very dark green almost close to black with a brownish undertone) on the back of the Hermy horse PM.


----------



## mibonbon

Amka said:


> Thank you! I was really lucky this time
> 
> 
> Thank you! The colors on the other side of the charms are not as interesting..... It is orange on the back of the heart GM, vert de gris (darkish green almost close to black) on the back of the shooting star PM, gris mouette on the back of the rabbit PM, and vert bronze (again very dark green almost close to black with a brownish undertone) on the back of the Hermy horse PM.



Thank you for the reply! No matter what, it's the front side that counts!  Lol[emoji38]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Amka said:


> I just received mine today. Here is a pic with all the other charms I ordered.
> View attachment 3817235


You have a fabulous collection! I adore the horse and the rabbit!


----------



## Amka

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You have a fabulous collection! I adore the horse and the rabbit!


Thank you


----------



## scholastican

Amka said:


> I just received mine today. Here is a pic with all the other charms I ordered.
> View attachment 3817235



Thank you for posting this pic!


----------



## scholastican

Here's my lil heart. Frankly, I'm underwhelmed by it and will prolly send it back [emoji19]


----------



## hedgwin99

scholastican said:


> Here's my lil heart. Frankly, I'm underwhelmed by it and will prolly send it back [emoji19]
> 
> View attachment 3818031
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818032
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818033



I think if it's a brighter color it's a keeper or if you have soft pastel color bag it might look good against it


----------



## scholastican

hedgwin99 said:


> I think if it's a brighter color it's a keeper or if you have soft pastel color bag it might look good against it



Thank you for the suggestions. I actually ordered it hoping it will be very black, to wear with my noir sellier 28K phw for a very modern and crisp look. It didn't quite look the way I preferred it to. I wish it was similar to the (non petitH)black barenia saddle charm, but alas...


----------



## hedgwin99

My petite h!!! I know green is bamboo but not sure the other grey color[emoji28]


----------



## scholastican

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3818126
> View attachment 3818127
> 
> My petite h!!! I know green is bamboo but not sure the other grey color[emoji28]



Thanks for sharing photos, what a good size reference.

I also ordered this shooting star charm. Unsure since I have yet to receive mine, but your grey looks similar to Gris Mouette? It looks nice on your GP!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3818126
> View attachment 3818127
> 
> My petite h!!! I know green is bamboo but not sure the other grey color[emoji28]


Cute charm on your GP.  It is a keeper.


----------



## scholastican

So a trio arrived today...
	

		
			
		

		
	




And their flip side:




Only one general code for my order showing as




What to do, what to do...[emoji848]


----------



## GrRoxy

I love to take a peek regularly at petit H and last time this, caught my eye. Took a picture, so sharing with u


----------



## nicole0612

GrRoxy said:


> I love to take a peek regularly at petit H and last time this, caught my eye. Took a picture, so sharing with u
> 
> View attachment 3823255


Thank you for sharing this.  I don't know that I have ever seen such a wonderful Petit H!


----------



## Monique1004

tabbi001 said:


> Are the dates for the seoul event announced already? I'm holding out on buying my ticket because I really want it to coincide with the event.



I'm back from Korea. I wasn't able to go to the Hermès cafe as planned since my friend got sick (I would feel very weird to go by myself, especially in Korea.) the petite h pop up store will be held at Dosan (the Hermès flagship of Korea) and it will be in November. The lady didn't know the exact date yet.


----------



## juzluvpink

Amka said:


> I just received mine today. Here is a pic with all the other charms I ordered.
> View attachment 3817235



Oh my the pink bunny!! Is it PM size?


----------



## Amka

juzluvpink said:


> Oh my the pink bunny!! Is it PM size?


Yes, it is


----------



## juzluvpink

Amka said:


> Yes, it is



Thanks. The PM is so teenie that seem to only work on a B25 or smaller. The silk tie is quite short to hang down nicely on a B30


----------



## peggyyo1021

Has anyoe ever receiver petit h charms thats made of epsom/swift? I have purchased a few charms so far, and nothing I have ever bought online/in store are epsom/swift, they are all epsom/togo. The swift side of the charm already has a small dent when I received it....sigh.


----------



## Amka

juzluvpink said:


> Thanks. The PM is so teenie that seem to only work on a B25 or smaller. The silk tie is quite short to hang down nicely on a B30


The PM size definitely looks better on a smaller bag (b25, k28, k25, or mini k). 
Sometimes I switch the silk string with my other petit H charms to get it to hang down lower on my B30.


----------



## Amka

peggyyo1021 said:


> Has anyoe ever receiver petit h charms thats made of epsom/swift? I have purchased a few charms so far, and nothing I have ever bought online/in store are epsom/swift, they are all epsom/togo. The swift side of the charm already has a small dent when I received it....sigh.


It sounds quite special to have a charm made from epsom/swift! Most of the ones I have are epsom/togo or epsom/clemence, with a few exceptions like Grain D'h/clemence and epsom/evercolor(?) I think, I'm not 100% sure.... Please see the attached picture below:


It is Grain D'h for the squirrel, but I am not 100% sure if the leather of the ghost and the shooting star is evercolor... It is grained and very soft to the touch. The grains are much smaller than togo and clemence. The leather on the shooting star is a bit shimmery...

Petit H is always full of surprises. I would love to see something in epsom/swift!


----------



## Meta

Amka said:


> It sounds quite special to have a charm made from epsom/swift! Most of the ones I have are epsom/togo or epsom/clemence, with a few exceptions like Grain D'h/clemence and epsom/evercolor(?) I think, I'm not 100% sure.... Please see the attached picture below:
> View attachment 3827453
> 
> It is Grain D'h for the squirrel, but I am not 100% sure if the leather of the ghost and the shooting star is evercolor... It is grained and very soft to the touch. The grains are much smaller than togo and clemence. The leather on the shooting star is a bit shimmery...
> 
> Petit H is always full of surprises. I would love to see something in epsom/swift!


The ghost and shooting star looks to be Mysore Chevre.  Love the grain d'Hermes squirrel that you have. Lovely  and leather! Was this a recent purchase?


----------



## Amka

weN84 said:


> The ghost and shooting star looks to be Mysore Chevre.  Love the grain d'Hermes squirrel that you have. Lovely  and leather! Was this a recent purchase?


Thank you! I got the shooting star this month, and the other two charms were purchased last year. The leather on the ghost charm is very matte and the grain is much smaller than Mysore chevre, so I am not sure if it is chevre... Any other suggestion?


----------



## juzluvpink

Amka said:


> The PM size definitely looks better on a smaller bag (b25, k28, k25, or mini k).
> Sometimes I switch the silk string with my other petit H charms to get it to hang down lower on my B30.



Good suggestion!


----------



## violalinn

My new petite H [emoji173]️


----------



## peggyyo1021

Amka said:


> It sounds quite special to have a charm made from epsom/swift! Most of the ones I have are epsom/togo or epsom/clemence, with a few exceptions like Grain D'h/clemence and epsom/evercolor(?) I think, I'm not 100% sure.... Please see the attached picture below:
> View attachment 3827453
> 
> It is Grain D'h for the squirrel, but I am not 100% sure if the leather of the ghost and the shooting star is evercolor... It is grained and very soft to the touch. The grains are much smaller than togo and clemence. The leather on the shooting star is a bit shimmery...
> 
> Petit H is always full of surprises. I would love to see something in epsom/swift!



Me too, I have more than 10 charms, and not one of them is Epsom/Swift. To be honest, swift is my least favorite leather.....attached is the picture of my epsom/swift charms:


----------



## Amka

peggyyo1021 said:


> Me too, I have more than 10 charms, and not one of them is Epsom/Swift. To be honest, swift is my least favorite leather.....attached is the picture of my epsom/swift charms:


The elephant charm looks so lovely! The dent on the swift leather is quite noticeable, I can see why it bothers you... The dent looks almost like the shape of the knot from the silk string. Maybe the string was stuffed underneath the charm when it was stored in the box, and it eventually resulted in that impression?

Either way, it is a lovely elephant charm, and in nice color too! If it bothers you too much, I would return/exchange it if possible.


----------



## Amka

I post this on the other thread, but I think I should post it here as well:
Petit H deer charm GM size on Japan. Hermes site:
http://japan.hermes.com/petit-h/pet...gurable-product-petith-charm-faon-107076.html


----------



## liredcap

Amka said:


> I post this on the other thread, but I think I should post it here as well:
> Petit H deer charm GM size on Japan. Hermes site:
> http://japan.hermes.com/petit-h/pet...gurable-product-petith-charm-faon-107076.html


It's pretty but I'm not able to buy. I can't access to your ink. And then when I tried search from the Japan hermes official website, this page was not popped up. Could you please tell me how?


----------



## Amka

liredcap said:


> It's pretty but I'm not able to buy. I can't access to your ink. And then when I tried search from the Japan hermes official website, this page was not popped up. Could you please tell me how?


In that case, it means that the item is sold out, so the link no longer works.
I am sorry. I hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## liredcap

Amka said:


> In that case, it means that the item is sold out, so the link no longer works.
> I am sorry. I hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## liredcap

Too bad, it's reli lovely. Hope can have luck next time. Thanks for your information.


----------



## peggyyo1021

Amka said:


> The elephant charm looks so lovely! The dent on the swift leather is quite noticeable, I can see why it bothers you... The dent looks almost like the shape of the knot from the silk string. Maybe the string was stuffed underneath the charm when it was stored in the box, and it eventually resulted in that impression?
> 
> Either way, it is a lovely elephant charm, and in nice color too! If it bothers you too much, I would return/exchange it if possible.


I love the elephant charm, and it's really difficult to see them. Now that you mentioned it, it does seem like the dent from the shape of the knot. I don't think I am going to return it, as if I do so, since it's out of stock, they will only refund, instead of sending me another one......


----------



## chicinthecity777

Amka said:


> The leather on the ghost charm is very matte and the grain is much smaller than Mysore chevre, so I am not sure if it is chevre... Any other suggestion?


It looks like chevre but it could also be evercolour.


----------



## Amka

Petit H deer charm GM size is available again on Japan Hermes site:
http://japan.hermes.com/petit-h/pet...gurable-product-petith-charm-faon-107076.html


----------



## Amka

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It looks like chevre but it could also be evercolour.


Thanks for your reply xiangxiang0731


----------



## milycart

Hi ladies, need your views here. I ordered a petit H charm on Hermes FR website last Tuesday, and selected for pick up in Paris store. According to the T&Cs, the order should arrive in store within 2 working days. It has already been longer than that and the status of the order is still "shipped". I tried logging a query on the "contact us" page on H.com but no replies so far. I'll be heading over to Paris next week and I'm so worried that I'm not able to pick the item up! Anyone have similar experiences please?


----------



## Amka

milycart said:


> Hi ladies, need your views here. I ordered a petit H charm on Hermes FR website last Tuesday, and selected for pick up in Paris store. According to the T&Cs, the order should arrive in store within 2 working days. It has already been longer than that and the status of the order is still "shipped". I tried logging a query on the "contact us" page on H.com but no replies so far. I'll be heading over to Paris next week and I'm so worried that I'm not able to pick the item up! Anyone have similar experiences please?



I had a similar store pick up experience, but it was in the USA, so I am not sure if the situation is exactly the same and if certain regulations are the same, but here is my story: I ordered a petit h charm on the US site and chose to pick it up at my local store. It stated that it would arrive in the store in about 3 business days, but I waited for over a week without getting any further info regarding if the item was ready for pick up or not. Eventually I called my local store, and my SA said she didn't see anything, but she would go to check their stock room. She mentioned that sometimes items for store  pickup may take more time than was listed because they usually would prioritize sorting through their own store inventory over sorting through store pickup items. The next day, my SA called and said she found it, and that I can pick it up immediately. At this point, my online order status was still listed as shipped. And even after I picked it up, the status was still listed as shipped. There was no confirmation of me picking up the package, which clearly shows how much lack of communication there is between the online store and their boutiques. Therefore, I would suggest you to contact your store and see if they can search for the package for you. I have a feeling that the item you ordered may already be in the store, but they just haven't sorted through the shipment or they forgot to update the online status. Good luck! I hope you will be able to get your order soon. Enjoy your stay in Paris!


----------



## milycart

Amka said:


> I had a similar store pick up experience, but it was in the USA, so I am not sure if the situation is exactly the same and if certain regulations are the same, but here is my story: I ordered a petit h charm on the US site and chose to pick it up at my local store. It stated that it would arrive in the store in about 3 business days, but I waited for over a week without getting any further info regarding if the item was ready for pick up or not. Eventually I called my local store, and my SA said she didn't see anything, but she would go to check their stock room. She mentioned that sometimes items for store  pickup may take more time than was listed because they usually would prioritize sorting through their own store inventory over sorting through store pickup items. The next day, my SA called and said she found it, and that I can pick it up immediately. At this point, my online order status was still listed as shipped. And even after I picked it up, the status was still listed as shipped. There was no confirmation of me picking up the package, which clearly shows how much lack of communication there is between the online store and their boutiques. Therefore, I would suggest you to contact your store and see if they can search for the package for you. I have a feeling that the item you ordered may already be in the store, but they just haven't sorted through the shipment or they forgot to update the online status. Good luck! I hope you will be able to get your order soon. Enjoy your stay in Paris!



Thanks dear! Yes I think i'll contact the store directly and have them check on this  I bought the squirrel petit H charm and I was super looking forward to collecting it!


----------



## HGT

I was all excited about getting the shooting star; finally got it in mail today, but feeling meh~ 
I don't know what color is the "pink/orange" side, and the other side is like a chocolate brown.


----------



## westcoastgal

I think this would look great with a neutral bag like etoupe. But if you don't love it, maybe return it. 



HGT said:


> View attachment 3837358
> 
> 
> I was all excited about getting the shooting star; finally got it in mail today, but feeling meh~
> I don't know what color is the "pink/orange" side, and the other side is like a chocolate brown.


----------



## HGT

westcoastgal said:


> I think this would look great with a neutral bag like etoupe. But if you don't love it, maybe return it.



I have an Etoupe B, I guess the  Chocolate side (Ebene?) might work on Etoupe and Rouge Grenate.  Will play with it with my bags; hope it works!  
Thanks!


----------



## Amka

HGT said:


> View attachment 3837358
> 
> 
> I was all excited about getting the shooting star; finally got it in mail today, but feeling meh~
> I don't know what color is the "pink/orange" side, and the other side is like a chocolate brown.



The pink/orange side looks kind of like rose jaipur to me....
I agree with @westcoastgal that it will look nice on a neutral bag.


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

Love the shooting star, Congrats!  What is the retail on this?  Thanks.


----------



## L etoile

I wish that the hearts were back on the US site.


----------



## mimi 123

Halloween Charms: http://uk.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/charms-halloween.html Wish there will be witch one...


----------



## Amka

L etoile said:


> I wish that the hearts were back on the US site.


Heart charms are on US site now:
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/leather-charms/configurable-product-h1054338-138460.html?color_hermes=ROUGE ROSE FUSCHIA&nuance=1


The shooting stars are back on US site as well:
http://usa.hermes.com/petit-h/petit-h/leather-charms/configurable-product-h1054368-138538.html?color_hermes=BLEU VERT TURQUOISE&nuance=1


----------



## mimibee

Wow they are both gone already !!!


----------



## L etoile

The good ones go so quickly. Hopefully we get the Halloween charms in the US.


----------



## my peko

New website layout and new petit h items!


----------



## jmen

Not "digging" the new website.  Ya get used to something and then you have to jump over another hurdle again.  Each time it gets changed it seems worse.  Why not save time and money and leave well enuf alone.


----------



## mimi 123

US web has halloween charms too. And I just ordered witch! Waited for 2 years! Hopefully it goes through.


----------



## Monique1004

They got the evil pumpkin too. 
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/evil-pumpkin-charm-H1054248v41/


----------



## Monique1004

It must be Halloween thing. I see spiders & bats...

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/spider-charm-H1054448v42/

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bat-charm-H1053248v40/


----------



## L etoile

I want the happy pumpkin that's on the UK site. I hope it pops up!


----------



## autumntoki

not loving the new .com layout (feels abit ‘cheap’) but with most changes, i guess it takes time getting used to. 
thanks for the updates on the halloween batch! just got myself some little spookiness hehe... can’t wait for them to arrive!  i love petit h charms! [emoji173]️[emoji887][emoji316][emoji317]


----------



## Anchanel79

Thank you for posting, I was able to get a bat and the witch.


----------



## Powder Puff

Missed the shooting star again but got the witch, pumpkin and bat! Hope the order comes through


----------



## Daiyuflower

I ordered the bat as well... I hope I get a color I like!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

autumntoki said:


> not loving the new .com layout (feels abit ‘cheap’) but with most changes, i guess it takes time getting used to.
> thanks for the updates on the halloween batch! just got myself some little spookiness hehe... can’t wait for them to arrive!  i love petit h charms! [emoji173]️[emoji887][emoji316][emoji317]


Visually the new layout is much better to show case the items but in terms of searching for items, it is not as easy.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Daiyuflower said:


> I ordered the bat as well... I hope I get a color I like!


Me too ! I hope that I get the Blue Electric or Blue Hydra.  Would look good over my Trench K.


----------



## Mimmy

Hooray!

Managed to score one of the shooting star charms from the US website. [emoji94]


----------



## U2yui

Amka said:


> I just received mine today. Here is a pic with all the other charms I ordered.
> View attachment 3817235


you just got a puppy charm recent? I would like one so cute ❤️


----------



## juzluvpink

Does anyone know when Petit H will land in Seoul? Thanks!


----------



## Monique1004

juzluvpink said:


> Does anyone know when Petit H will land in Seoul? Thanks!



In November. Didn’t hear exact date though.


----------



## Amka

U2yui said:


> you just got a puppy charm recent? I would like one so cute ❤️


You mean the small leather tag on the ribbon? Yes, it came with the Hermy horse charm


----------



## Sylvain

Hi everyone,

did someone already receive their bat charms? I received mine today, but was a bit confused ... Th EU Website only offered the black/Grey/Brown colorway and I had always assumed that this would be the Color of the "main" (Epsom) side. However I received a Grey Epsom / pink clemence and reddish Epsom / black Togo. I wonder whether my assumptions were false or whether the EU site just put everything they had in one colorway. Has any of you ever experienced this?

By the way, I have so far only received black/Brown/ Grey with red/purple combinations and have seen a lot of blue with green combination. Has anyone ever received black/Grey with blue/green?

Thanks and have a great day


----------



## mimi 123

Here are my recent collection. Love my witches! Worth waiting for.


----------



## mimi 123

Sylvain said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> did someone already receive their bat charms? I received mine today, but was a bit confused ... Th EU Website only offered the black/Grey/Brown colorway and I had always assumed that this would be the Color of the "main" (Epsom) side. However I received a Grey Epsom / pink clemence and reddish Epsom / black Togo. I wonder whether my assumptions were false or whether the EU site just put everything they had in one colorway. Has any of you ever experienced this?
> 
> By the way, I have so far only received black/Brown/ Grey with red/purple combinations and have seen a lot of blue with green combination. Has anyone ever received black/Grey with blue/green?
> 
> Thanks and have a great day


I think they list by major color which is the side does not have the H stamp. The other side could be something surprisingly nice.  When I order my shooting star, it was in black family too. But it turns out one side is a nice blue shade.


----------



## mimi 123

This is the other side of the witches. Can anyone help with the left hand side color? Never see it before. Thank you.


----------



## Sylvain

mimi 123 said:


> I think they list by major color which is the side does not have the H stamp. The other side could be something surprisingly nice.  When I order my shooting star, it was in black family too. But it turns out one side is a nice blue shade.


Hi mimi 123,
thanks for replying. If your guess is right, then they have definitely something mixed up as I have all stamps on the Epsom side - but I do not mind since I am quite happy with the Colors I received. You also got a nice collection there. Do you have any idea what the red shade on the witch is called? I believe I received the same shade on my bat. It is hard to compare real life and Pictures, but I would not consider my red a true red - to me it somehow has a pinkish / dark shrimpy / coral touch ..


----------



## Sylvain

mimi 123 said:


> This is the other side of the witches. Can anyone help with the left hand side color? Never see it before. Thank you.


Could it be Anemone? I am not sure whetehr Cassis only came in Fjord, but that Color also Looks close


----------



## danny123

mimi 123 said:


> This is the other side of the witches. Can anyone help with the left hand side color? Never see it before. Thank you.


Kind of looks like the new colour Rose Pourpre maybe
Love your charm collection especially the witches!!


----------



## burukogepanda

mimi 123 said:


> This is the other side of the witches. Can anyone help with the left hand side color? Never see it before. Thank you.



I think it could be Tosca~


----------



## mimi 123

Sylvain said:


> Hi mimi 123,
> thanks for replying. If your guess is right, then they have definitely something mixed up as I have all stamps on the Epsom side - but I do not mind since I am quite happy with the Colors I received. You also got a nice collection there. Do you have any idea what the red shade on the witch is called? I believe I received the same shade on my bat. It is hard to compare real life and Pictures, but I would not consider my red a true red - to me it somehow has a pinkish / dark shrimpy / coral touch ..


I think the red witch is in bordeaux. Show us yours!


----------



## Sylvain

mimi 123 said:


> I think the red witch is in bordeaux. Show us yours!


here you go ... just for reference, rodeo is rose azalee


----------



## mimi 123

Sylvain said:


> here you go ... just for reference, rodeo is rose azalee


Love the bats!!! So cute! Thanks for sharing. Sweet Rodeo too!


----------



## Meta

@mimi123 I second @danny123 that it looks like Rose Pourpre in Togo.


----------



## Simbacat

I would like to share my recent purchase at Sevres H [emoji16] i have done the reveal in another thread but would also like to share here.




And the other side, look at the stunning colours!!!




Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]


----------



## L etoile

Simbacat said:


> I would like to share my recent purchase at Sevres H [emoji16] i have done the reveal in another thread but would also like to share here.
> 
> View attachment 3849783
> 
> 
> And the other side, look at the stunning colours!!!
> 
> View attachment 3849784
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]



I didn't see any charms at Sevres recently. Did you have to ask for them?


----------



## Simbacat

I went there in late September and earlier this month. They had 2-3 on display only. I asked the SA and she showed me 2 boxes of charms (around 10 charms in each box), so I guess you can ask them. HTH [emoji4]


----------



## juzluvpink

Simbacat said:


> I would like to share my recent purchase at Sevres H [emoji16] i have done the reveal in another thread but would also like to share here.
> 
> View attachment 3849783
> 
> 
> And the other side, look at the stunning colours!!!
> 
> View attachment 3849784
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]



Pink bunny!


----------



## smallfry

Simbacat said:


> I went there in late September and earlier this month. They had 2-3 on display only. I asked the SA and she showed me 2 boxes of charms (around 10 charms in each box), so I guess you can ask them. HTH [emoji4]


I'd love to be able to pick through boxes of petit H charms!


----------



## CClovesbags

This just came. Not the red or pink I was hoping for but my little boy loves the yellow bat so we are keeping it [emoji4]


----------



## Amka

mimi 123 said:


> This is the other side of the witches. Can anyone help with the left hand side color? Never see it before. Thank you.





burukogepanda said:


> I think it could be Tosca~


It looks like Tosca to me, too.


----------



## Amka

According to this Instagram post, Petit H event in Korea will start from Nov 22 to Dec 17.
I wish I could be there! The special edition charms for Korea look so nice!!


A screen grab of that Instagram page below:


----------



## Monique1004

Amka said:


> According to this Instagram post, Petit H event in Korea will start from Nov 22 to Dec 17.
> I wish I could be there! The special edition charms for Korea look so nice!!
> 
> 
> A screen grab of that Instagram page below:
> View attachment 3850374




OMG! I really have to convince my friend to pick some up some charms for me.


----------



## mimi 123

Simbacat said:


> I would like to share my recent purchase at Sevres H [emoji16] i have done the reveal in another thread but would also like to share here.
> 
> View attachment 3849783
> 
> 
> And the other side, look at the stunning colours!!!
> 
> View attachment 3849784
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]


Love the pink ghost!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Amka said:


> According to this Instagram post, Petit H event in Korea will start from Nov 22 to Dec 17.
> I wish I could be there! The special edition charms for Korea look so nice!!
> 
> 
> A screen grab of that Instagram page below:
> View attachment 3850374



Thank you for sharing. I think I spot a duck, maybe a tiger and phoenix? Can't be too sure.


----------



## UCDChick08

Finally got this [emoji316] charm in the mail today (from the H website). Unfortunately, it's not the colors that I was looking for so it's going back... ☹️☹️☹️


----------



## Styleanyone

I call it “ the Halloween Spirit of A Birkin”. Photo to share.


----------



## Styleanyone

One more photo to share.


----------



## azukitea

Styleanyone said:


> One more photo to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852628



very nice, how lucky too you managed to get them in neutral colours!!  (noir, gris, pitiron and just one in pink  for the accent)


----------



## boboxu

smallfry said:


> I'd love to be able to pick through boxes of petit H charms!


I was there couple days ago when on my trip, they have probably 4 boxes with about 20-30 in each box and more in the stock. They do have limitation they can show/sell or bring out from the back per day though. I got total of 9 charms in difference category : Animal, Halloween,Xmas...like ghost, mask, pumpkin, raindeer,...


----------



## Styleanyone

azukitea said:


> very nice, how lucky too you managed to get them in neutral colours!!  (noir, gris, pitiron and just one in pink  for the accent)


Thank you for the comment. I select the main color like Gris or noir, then the color on other side always different.  Those colors are good with any bag colors.


----------



## azukitea

boboxu said:


> I was there couple days ago when on my trip, they have probably 4 boxes with about 20-30 in each box and more in the stock. They do have limitation they can show/sell or bring out from the back per day though. I got total of 9 charms in difference category : Animal, Halloween,Xmas...like ghost, mask, pumpkin, raindeer,...


which store were you able to pick ? would love to know


----------



## boboxu

azukitea said:


> which store were you able to pick ? would love to know


Only store carries petite H in Paris is Sevres store, George V and FSH stores don't have those


----------



## rachelleb

Styleanyone said:


> One more photo to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852628



@Styleanyone sorry for off topic, may I know what is the color of your birkin? It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Styleanyone

rachelleb said:


> @Styleanyone sorry for off topic, may I know what is the color of your birkin? It looks gorgeous!


It is Rose Jarpur - epsom leather.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Styleanyone said:


> View attachment 3852624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it “ the Halloween Spirit of A Birkin”. Photo to share.





Styleanyone said:


> One more photo to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852628


These pics are awesome!


----------



## lolanfrank

My bat came it's colvert/etaupe and the box came with a small dog charm on the ribbon!


----------



## LVLover

I received both of these stools today! I love them!!! So special and beautiful!!! Wanted to share 
fuchsia/blue nuit croc
gris T/rose schernazde croc


----------



## nicole0612

LVLover said:


> I received both of these stools today! I love them!!! So special and beautiful!!! Wanted to share
> fuchsia/blue nuit croc
> gris T/rose schernazde croc



These are really stunning. They look so cute in your home [emoji4]


----------



## QuelleFromage

I waited too long on the bats! I'm bummed


----------



## susanq

There are bears and the open heart and the octopus pompoms are back in the USA


----------



## smallfry

QuelleFromage said:


> I waited too long on the bats! I'm bummed


The bat is back now!


----------



## QuelleFromage

smallfry said:


> The bat is back now!


OMG
thank you!!


----------



## ghoztz

mimi 123 said:


> Here are my recent collection. Love my witches! Worth waiting for.



I'm waiting patiently for the witch to appear online...


----------



## periogirl28

LVLover said:


> I received both of these stools today! I love them!!! So special and beautiful!!! Wanted to share
> fuchsia/blue nuit croc
> gris T/rose schernazde croc


Yours are beautiful! I have one in Amethyst Croc and it holds my bag of the day at my dressing table.


----------



## Meowwu

Quick question. Do stores wrap up the petite charm with ribbon leather piece? I got mine today and nothing!  

Also, I am wondering if they’d be willing to hot stamp petite h charms? 

Thank you.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Meowwu said:


> Quick question. Do stores wrap up the petite charm with ribbon leather piece? I got mine today and nothing!
> 
> Also, I am wondering if they’d be willing to hot stamp petite h charms?
> 
> Thank you.


My husband and I bought three petit H charms, he got the leather piece on each of his two, I didn't get one on mine. The SA said she put one on each of his so we could tell who's box was who's... He still teases me I didn't get one. Grrrr!


----------



## Meowwu

Tonimichelle said:


> My husband and I bought three petit H charms, he got the leather piece on each of his two, I didn't get one on mine. The SA said she put one on each of his so we could tell who's box was who's... He still teases me I didn't get one. Grrrr!


Lol! But yes, grrr!!! I wanted one!!! Although I had forgotten about it until I saw photos of some on social media tonight.


----------



## **Ann**

Meowwu said:


> Quick question. Do stores wrap up the petite charm with ribbon leather piece? I got mine today and nothing!
> 
> Also, I am wondering if they’d be willing to hot stamp petite h charms?
> 
> Thank you.



Same question and also does Hermes.com add one to the packaging?


----------



## fawnhagh

**Ann** said:


> Same question and also does Hermes.com add one to the packaging?



Every piece of petit h I purchased from hermes.com comes with a small leather piece (I'm in Europe).


----------



## Amka

**Ann** said:


> Same question and also does Hermes.com add one to the packaging?


The packaging from USA.Hermes.com is either a hit or a miss.
When I order petit H items from USA.Hermes.com, sometimes they put the small leather piece on the ribbon, and sometimes they don't. Sometimes they use a petit H ribbon to wrap the box, and sometimes they don't. I have been quite lucky so far, as my recent orders all came with petit H ribbons and a small leather piece attached to the ribbon.


----------



## larkbunting

You know what drives me crazy?  When I just discovered that the bear charms are available, but the website isn't working correctly and I need one/two of them by Wednesday.


----------



## smallfry

larkbunting said:


> You know what drives me crazy?  When I just discovered that the bear charms are available, but the website isn't working correctly and I need one/two of them by Wednesday.


I think you should call tomorrow and let them know that you tried to place your order over the weekend and couldn't, but that you need them for Tuesday.  Maybe they'll extend you the courtesy of overnight shipping?


----------



## larkbunting

My first Petit H!!!  One was for me, the other is a gift, but I’m not sure I can part with one of them....lol

Here are the front/back pics.  Also, are ribbon charms no more?  Neither had one.


----------



## oohshinythings

We are charm twins! I got the bear charm today too but mine did have a (bear!) ribbon charm on the box


----------



## larkbunting

oohshinythings said:


> We are charm twins! I got the bear charm today too but mine did have a (bear!) ribbon charm on the box


Awe...wonder why neither of these had ribbon charms...I kinda feel cheated now


----------



## oohshinythings

larkbunting said:


> Awe...wonder why neither of these had ribbon charms...I kinda feel cheated now


Sorry to hear. I feel like it's been hit or miss lately. My latest Petit H purchase a couple of months ago didn't have any ribbon charms either.


----------



## mibonbon

larkbunting said:


> Awe...wonder why neither of these had ribbon charms...I kinda feel cheated now



This happened to me before so I contacted H.com. The reason they told me was they had run out of these confetti pieces. They did send me the confetti piece some days later. They will send you some when they have it available!


----------



## larkbunting

One more question, both are stamped "Hermes", but only one has the "Made in France" stamp, is that common to have a stamp on one and not another?


----------



## mibonbon

larkbunting said:


> One more question, both are stamped "Hermes", but only one has the "Made in France" stamp, is that common to have a stamp on one and not another?



I just checked all my petit h charms and only one out of ten has both petit h and made in France stamp. The rest only have the petit h stamp. Very interesting because I never noticed that!


----------



## Monique1004

I actually got this before Halloween but way too busy to come to TPF. Petite H horse in grey neutral color way.


----------



## danny123

mibonbon said:


> I just checked all my petit h charms and only one out of ten has both petit h and made in France stamp. The rest only have the petit h stamp. Very interesting because I never noticed that!


I have two petit h charms and neither have the "Made In France" stamp. I remember the charms came with a little tag that said "Made in France", so maybe if it comes with that tag it doesn't have a "made in" stamp


----------



## danny123

Monique1004 said:


> I actually got this before Halloween but way too busy to come to TPF. Petite H horse in grey neutral color way.
> 
> View attachment 3874235
> View attachment 3874236


Such a cutie!! Love the little ribbon charm as well


----------



## Monique1004

danny123 said:


> Such a cutie!! Love the little ribbon charm as well



I know. It's so cute together like mommy & baby.


----------



## clutchbag

danny123 said:


> I have two petit h charms and neither have the "Made In France" stamp. I remember the charms came with a little tag that said "Made in France", so maybe if it comes with that tag it doesn't have a "made in" stamp


My little pizza slice (from the Roma collection) has only the Petit H stamp, and it did have a little paper tag that says Made in France. My guess is that you are correct.


----------



## dragonette

I went to Serves yesterday hoping to get the noir spider but they only had brown left.


----------



## messypanda

Hi!
I just received my cat charm via US online order. I have the same color! Would you or anyone please tell me what color this gray is? I was searching for the color name and I somehow reached here. I think it is gris asphalt, but I wanted to make sure... I got a bleu zaphir in the last order. I am trying to get something pink with this cat charm, but I didn't! 

Thanks!



Styleanyone said:


> One more photo to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852628


----------



## Styleanyone

Hi Messypanda, I actually never paid attention to the 2nd color. I only choose one main color. I agree with you for the Gris Asphalt  though.


----------



## messypanda

Hi, Styleanyone,

Thank you for your message! I like it that I got newer color. But, I guess I’ll order some more to see if I get any pink. I check online almost everyday. The cat charm is on and off everyday. 

Or maybe I should wait for some holiday theme charms. I’m new to Hermes. Do they offer holiday charms every year? I hope so! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## danny123

messypanda said:


> Or maybe I should wait for some holiday theme charms. I’m new to Hermes. Do they offer holiday charms every year? I hope so!
> 
> Thanks!!!


Since they came out with petit H Halloween charms this year as well the Christmas charms will probably come back too


----------



## [vogue]

Are there more charms available in the NBS store in London?


----------



## mimi 123

Christmas is here. (europe site)


----------



## danny123

mimi 123 said:


> Christmas is here. (europe site)


Thank you! Just ordered the angel and shooting star charms


----------



## Ang-Lin

mimi 123 said:


> Christmas is here. (europe site)


Thank you! now anxiously awaiting the same in the U.S. website.


----------



## ghoztz

Monique1004 said:


> I actually got this before Halloween but way too busy to come to TPF. Petite H horse in grey neutral color way.
> 
> View attachment 3874235
> View attachment 3874236



super cute.  This is exactly what I need to decorate my B.


----------



## KH8

Anyone going to Hermes petit exhibition in Seoul? 

I can't quite think of what charms they will release this time but am getting excited already!!


----------



## ilovemypet

mimi 123 said:


> Christmas is here. (europe site)


sold out...


----------



## fawnhagh

ilovemypet said:


> sold out...



They were sold out extremely fast!!! I’m happy that I grabbed two last night! The Halloween was not as popular as Christmas it seems?


----------



## ghoztz

mimi 123 said:


> Christmas is here. (europe site)


I'm waiting for the gingerbread man. hopefully it comes in a whimsical color...


----------



## Monique1004

KH8 said:


> Anyone going to Hermes petit exhibition in Seoul?
> 
> I can't quite think of what charms they will release this time but am getting excited already!!



I can't be there but I'm gonna ask a friend to be there to pick up some stuff for me.


----------



## ilovemypet

I want gingerman for my H bags
Next year then...


----------



## iamyumi

Just received this adorable octopus pompom. So cute!!


----------



## mygoodies

My shooting stars arrived! It’s bigger than I thought it would be! Pictured here w my Antigona Mini  Keeping the Pink cutie. No idea what Pink it is but it’s quite bright  other side is Black. Perfect. Super happy. The purple/gold is going back. Hope another TPFer will be happy with it


----------



## tabbi001

KH8 said:


> Anyone going to Hermes petit exhibition in Seoul?
> 
> I can't quite think of what charms they will release this time but am getting excited already!!


Going in december! Excited for the charms as well


----------



## fawnhagh

Just got my gingerbread man and shooting star today! 

Want to keep both but a bit worried that gingerbread man is too Christmas limited? [emoji848]


----------



## Cygne18

fawnhagh said:


> View attachment 3880739
> 
> Just got my gingerbread man and shooting star today!
> 
> Want to keep both but a bit worried that gingerbread man is too Christmas limited? [emoji848]



So cute! Keep Mr. Gingy!


----------



## danny123

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3880612
> 
> Just received this adorable octopus pompom. So cute!!


So adorable!!!!


----------



## mrswendychan

fawnhagh said:


> View attachment 3880739
> 
> Just got my gingerbread man and shooting star today!
> 
> Want to keep both but a bit worried that gingerbread man is too Christmas limited? [emoji848]


Keep both!


----------



## fawnhagh

mrswendychan said:


> Keep both!



Thanks!!! Think i might keep both!!! Mr Gingy is too cute to be returned [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## iamyumi

...Two more octopus pompoms arrived! The green I am not so sure but I love the blues!


----------



## KH8

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3882502
> 
> View attachment 3882504
> 
> ...Two more octopus pompoms arrived! The green I am not so sure but I love the blues!


I love the green!! ^^
Very unique colour!!


----------



## burukogepanda

More detail info about the Seoul petit h posted by maisondosanpark, it will run from November  22-December 17. And next stop is..... Hong Kong!


----------



## L etoile

There's a really cute horse charm on US Petit H today!


----------



## Ang-Lin

L etoile said:


> There's a really cute horse charm on US Petit H today!


Omg thank you! Been waiting for a horse Petit H charm for a long time and stalking their website and this thread daily. Bought one!


----------



## L etoile

Ang-Lin said:


> Omg thank you! Been waiting for a horse Petit H charm for a long time and stalking their website and this thread daily. Bought one!



You're welcome! I ordered two. Hopefully we get good colors!


----------



## FrenchSandra

I received my new petit H Christmas ornament. They join my growing collection


----------



## jill39

wondering when the christmas charms will come out on us website?  keep checking but they are not there!


----------



## DH sucker

If anyone goes to the small petit H counter for leather charms at Sevres, they have a plastic bag full of ice cream charms hidden away. These are not the gelato charms. They are small ice cream cones with the front and back in different colors and leathers (epsom or togo). And they’re only 130 euros!

Here’s an example:


----------



## L etoile

DH sucker said:


> If anyone goes to the small petit H counter for leather charms at Sevres, they have a plastic bag full of ice cream charms hidden away. These are not the gelato charms. They are small ice cream cones with the front and back in different colors and leathers (epsom or togo). And they’re only 130 euros!
> 
> Here’s an example:
> 
> View attachment 3884688



This is adorable! I'm kicking myself for not asking them to pull charms that weren't out.


----------



## Monique1004

Update from SEOUL Petite H. Here are some pictures of charms they have. The price was a lot higher so I only ask my friend to get only couple.


----------



## mygoodies

Monique1004 said:


> Update from SEOUL Petite H. Here are some pictures of charms they have. The price was a lot higher so I only ask my friend to get only couple.
> View attachment 3886999
> View attachment 3887000
> View attachment 3887001
> View attachment 3887002
> View attachment 3887003
> View attachment 3887007
> View attachment 3887008



Thank you for posting these! They’re super cute. May I ask How much was each in usd approximately?


----------



## Monique1004

More pics...


----------



## Monique1004

mygoodies said:


> Thank you for posting these! They’re super cute. May I ask How much was each in usd approximately?



I only know a few that I got. The red tiger & the yellow bird at the wall are $380, the most expensive. The dress is $306, the tiger face is $199, ginkgo leaf & Korean fan are $240. The price is approximate.


----------



## Anchanel79

Monique1004 said:


> More pics...
> View attachment 3887010
> View attachment 3887011
> View attachment 3887012
> View attachment 3887013
> View attachment 3887014
> View attachment 3887015


They are so cute. Thank you for posting.


----------



## ThierryH

Monique1004 said:


> Update from SEOUL Petite H. Here are some pictures of charms they have. The price was a lot higher so I only ask my friend to get only couple.
> View attachment 3886999
> View attachment 3887000
> View attachment 3887001
> View attachment 3887002
> View attachment 3887003
> View attachment 3887007
> View attachment 3887008



Thank you for posting these, dear Monique1004. They are too cute!  Look really huge, though.


----------



## jmen

Indeed perhaps not so petite but I would cherish/love the kimono/hanbok charm.  How I wish I had a contact in Seoul, I'd be on mah knees bowing - my head would kiss the floor.   I still long for the tori gate charm.   If only H would offer the charms across borders after the initial launch cycle.  Hey H, we're a global community (ya reading me?)


----------



## LadyCupid

Of all these Asian theme charms, I also love the hanbok the most and at least it does not look too big either.


----------



## ghoztz

it is indeed more expensive.  the red tiger and yellow bird are super cute though


----------



## Meta

jmen said:


> Indeed perhaps not so petite but I would cherish/love the kimono/hanbok charm.  How I wish I had a contact in Seoul, I'd be on mah knees bowing - my head would kiss the floor.   I still long for the tori gate charm.   If only H would offer the charms across borders after the initial launch cycle.  Hey H, we're a global community (ya reading me?)


The Sevres petit H had a few Tori gate charms last month. They also had the ones from New York and Rome.


----------



## jmen

Oh WeN84, if I could teleport, I'd be having a small tori gate.  (I have hinted to DH how much I would love to have him make me a torii gate for the yard.)


----------



## KH8

Octopus pompom arrived~


----------



## Simbacat

I’ve just received my shooting stars from uk website!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My cat Simba is loving them too [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## L etoile

My horse arrived but was promptly placed under the Christmas tree. I have to wait until 12/25.


----------



## Tony Yang

Monique1004 said:


> More pics...
> View attachment 3887010
> View attachment 3887011
> View attachment 3887012
> View attachment 3887013
> View attachment 3887014
> View attachment 3887015



I can see that giant rooster book shelf in my private library in my SF penthouse......when I becomes a billionaire....


----------



## westcoastgal

Tony Yang said:


> I can see that giant rooster book shelf in my private library in my SF penthouse......when I becomes a billionaire....


Me too!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Monique1004 said:


> Update from SEOUL Petite H. Here are some pictures of charms they have. The price was a lot higher so I only ask my friend to get only couple.
> View attachment 3886999
> View attachment 3887000
> View attachment 3887001
> View attachment 3887002
> View attachment 3887003
> View attachment 3887007
> View attachment 3887008



I love the Hanbok, tiger and ginkgo leaf! I’d love to get my hands on one~


----------



## shoppe

Hurry! The US PetitH holidays charms are finally online.
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/petit-h/#fh_view_size=36&country=us&fh_location=--/categories<{catalog01_petith}/object_type_filter>{charms}||Category


----------



## ilovemypet

I got my gingerbread man finally ...which is not sure what color is it but I'm keep it anyway...


----------



## Kristal7788

ilovemypet said:


> I got my gingerbread man finally ...which is not sure what color is it but I'm keep it anyway...
> View attachment 3893608
> View attachment 3893609



The color combo is perfect! [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforbag

ilovemypet said:


> I got my gingerbread man finally ...which is not sure what color is it but I'm keep it anyway...
> View attachment 3893608
> View attachment 3893609


did you order online?
I like yours the color combo is pretty!!
I ordered 4 but they cancel 2. I planned to keep one and the others are gifts but too bad.


----------



## ilovemypet

crazyforbag said:


> did you order online?
> I like yours the color combo is pretty!!
> I ordered 4 but they cancel 2. I planned to keep one and the others are gifts but too bad.



Yes, online ordered. What color combo you got?


----------



## Sic_Sic

Can someone please help post the link for gingerbread man? I’m in Canada visiting my family and I can’t load the US site that leads to the general Petit H selection  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CSbaglvr

Sic_Sic said:


> Can someone please help post the link for gingerbread man? I’m in Canada visiting my family and I can’t load the US site that leads to the general Petit H selection
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm in Canada also. Noticed I have to use VPN service to load the US site since they updated it. Give it a shot!


----------



## ilovemypet

Kristal7788 said:


> The color combo is perfect! [emoji7]


Thanks! but I prefer cookies color or pink. That looks like slurry Espom
will use baton color side on my toolbox Etain this month.


----------



## Kristal7788

ilovemypet said:


> Thanks! but I prefer cookies color or pink. That looks like slurry Espom
> will use baton color side on my toolbox Etain this month.



I got the blue color family gingerbread man (thats the only one left) hope the color is that turquoise color [emoji4].


----------



## danny123

Here are two Christmas charms that I ordered , like them both a lot 
And the cute charm on the ribbon


----------



## mimi 123

danny123 said:


> Here are two Christmas charms that I ordered , like them both a lot
> And the cute charm on the ribbon
> View attachment 3894961
> 
> View attachment 3894962


That's a beautiful pink angel!


----------



## Monique1004

ilovemypet said:


> I got my gingerbread man finally ...which is not sure what color is it but I'm keep it anyway...
> View attachment 3893608
> View attachment 3893609



Perfect color for the ginger bread man. Crossing my fingers for mine to be nice color.


----------



## danny123

mimi 123 said:


> That's a beautiful pink angel!


Yes!! So beautiful


----------



## crazyforbag

ilovemypet said:


> Yes, online ordered. What color combo you got?


I should be receiving them next Wednesday.


----------



## Masao

My Ginger Bread Men & Angel arrived today.
And it's a very beautiful color   
Angel ( Vert Fonce & Pink ) I guess 
Ginger Men ( Macassar & Blue Electric ) I guess 

Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## Serva1

I bought my first petit h charms 






I felt a little playful and dressed my summerbag with the ribbon charm


----------



## mygoodies

Serva1 said:


> I bought my first petit h charms
> View attachment 3902064
> 
> View attachment 3902065
> 
> View attachment 3902067
> 
> I felt a little playful and dressed my summerbag with the ribbon charm



Twinnies on these Petit H charms   they’re super cute aren’t they!!
Such a great idea using the lil ribbon charms like that!! LOVE IT! I may copy u on it


----------



## Monique1004

Serva1 said:


> I bought my first petit h charms
> View attachment 3902064
> 
> View attachment 3902065
> 
> View attachment 3902067
> 
> I felt a little playful and dressed my summerbag with the ribbon charm



Where are these from? I've never seen these & they're super cool!


----------



## Kristal7788

Monique1004 said:


> Where are these from? I've never seen these & they're super cool!



I think those are from Paris if I am not mistaken.  [emoji4]


----------



## DH sucker

Monique1004 said:


> Where are these from? I've never seen these & they're super cool!



They are from the current season of Petit H purchases. This horse “charm” will be on the ribbon outside the orange boxes. They rotate these frequently.


----------



## DH sucker

Serva1 said:


> I bought my first petit h charms
> View attachment 3902064
> 
> View attachment 3902065
> 
> View attachment 3902067
> 
> I felt a little playful and dressed my summerbag with the ribbon charm



I just picked up some of the FSH charms this week. Aren’t they awesome?!?!

And great idea on putting the horse leather scrap on your purse. Another idea is to take two of them and make a little crossing charm with the brown ribbon. I probably didn’t describe that well, but I saw an SA at Sevres that did this marvelously!


----------



## smallfry

DH sucker said:


> I just picked up some of the FSH charms this week. Aren’t they awesome?!?!
> 
> And great idea on putting the horse leather scrap on your purse. Another idea is to take two of them and make a little crossing charm with the brown ribbon. I probably didn’t describe that well, but I saw an SA at Sevres that did this marvelously!


You might have to show us, DH!  (Both your new Petit H and the DIY charm)


----------



## tabbi001

DH sucker said:


> I just picked up some of the FSH charms this week. Aren’t they awesome?!?!
> 
> And great idea on putting the horse leather scrap on your purse. Another idea is to take two of them and make a little crossing charm with the brown ribbon. I probably didn’t describe that well, but I saw an SA at Sevres that did this marvelously!


That sounds interesting! Could you please take a picture, if you have time. Thanks!


----------



## DH sucker

tabbi001 said:


> That sounds interesting! Could you please take a picture, if you have time. Thanks!



It was something like this.


----------



## Monique1004

Finally picked up my ginger bread man. Loving both colors. The deep chocolate color look so yummy like a real cookie.


----------



## tabbi001

DH sucker said:


> It was something like this.
> 
> View attachment 3904611


Thanks! That looks so cute


----------



## catin

DH sucker said:


> It was something like this.
> 
> View attachment 3904611


Creative


----------



## Stansy

Does anyone know when (or if??) petit h will be back on h.com for purchase?


----------



## straw227

For some odd reason, I can't access H.com's USA site for petit H (I live in Canada), anyone else having this problem? It was fine a few weeks ago. Can someone post a link to the Petit H section? (It won't even load for me) Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mimmy

straw227 said:


> For some odd reason, I can't access H.com's USA site for petit H (I live in Canada), anyone else having this problem? It was fine a few weeks ago. Can someone post a link to the Petit H section? (It won't even load for me) Thanks a bunch!



Hope this works. 
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/petit-h/


----------



## madlyinlove

A little late but maybe for next year? In red/pink color combo




https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/gingerbread-man-charm-H1054408v41/

 https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/gingerbread-man-charm-H1054408v41/


----------



## madlyinlove

madlyinlove said:


> A little late but maybe for next year? In red/pink color combo
> 
> View attachment 3937131
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/gingerbread-man-charm-H1054408v41/
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/gingerbread-man-charm-H1054408v41/



Woah, sold already. That was super fast. Hope someone here managed to grab this cutie.


----------



## DYH

weN84 said:


> The Sevres petit H had a few Tori gate charms last month. They also had the ones from New York and Rome.




The empire state building charm i got from sevres. And a charm that i thought was a UFO that turned out to be a hat


----------



## Purseloco

Anybody getting the Petit H Groundhog?


----------



## Lvgirl71

Purseloco said:


> Anybody getting the Petit H Groundhog?
> 
> View attachment 3956365



No I don’t like it as much. I bought the horse charm but when it came in hated the colors, so back it went. I chose the rouge fuchsia family but got a dark red brown and orange one. Meh 
I think I will get the blue family this time!


----------



## Purseloco

Lvgirl71 said:


> No I don’t like it as much. I bought the horse charm but when it came in hated the colors, so back it went. I chose the rouge fuchsia family but got a dark red brown and orange one. Meh
> I think I will get the blue family this time!


I ordered it but I am not sure if I will like it. I will post a pick when it comes in. If I don't like it will go back as well. I need some Groundhog good luck.


----------



## Purseloco

Purseloco said:


> I ordered it but I am not sure if I will like it. I will post a pick when it comes in. If I don't like it will go back as well. I need some Groundhog good luck.






Different Twillys and different sides of Petit H


----------



## Purseloco

Purseloco said:


> View attachment 3961161
> View attachment 3961163
> 
> Different Twillys and different sides of Petit H


Here it is with the shooting star that Hermes ribbon had on it.


----------



## Amka

Purseloco said:


> Here it is with the shooting star that Hermes ribbon had on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961291


Lovely! I like the way you put on the shooting star


----------



## smallfry

Purseloco said:


> Here it is with the shooting star that Hermes ribbon had on it.


The groundhog is adorable and you got a great color combo!


----------



## Purseloco

Amka said:


> Lovely! I like the way you put on the shooting star


Thank you all! It looks like the groundhog is praying.


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

Happy Valentine's Day mes amis de petit h!


----------



## Kitsune711

I wish the Canadian website had Petit H. I'm kinda glad they don't though because I'd be on there buying new charms all day long haha


----------



## burukogepanda

Does anyone know what these are for?


----------



## burukogepanda

Other new items:


----------



## Senbei

burukogepanda said:


> Other new]



This is part of the petit h La Quincaillerie collection. It’s tools and hardware supplies for your own DIY projects. I’m not sure what to think of it yet. It seems silly and fun at the same time.


----------



## burukogepanda

Senbei said:


> This is part of the petit h La Quincaillerie collection. It’s tools and hardware supplies for your own DIY projects. I’m not sure what to think of it yet. It seems silly and fun at the same time.



Thanks a lot for the intel~ you are spot on saying it’s silly and fun at the same time, can’t wait to see what people will make of them [emoji2]


----------



## KittyKat65

My squirrel arrived today.


----------



## LadyCupid

KittyKat65 said:


> My squirrel arrived today.


That is very cute. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## js2367

KittyKat65 said:


> My squirrel arrived today.


Beyond adorable!


----------



## Amka

Happy Easter!

Spring is finally here! The weather is nice and warm. I can finally bring out my spring themed petit H charms, and I can't wait to put them on my bag. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Monique1004

Amka said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> Spring is finally here! The weather is nice and warm. I can finally bring out my spring themed petit H charms, and I can't wait to put them on my bag. Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4021775



They're so cute together!


----------



## Amka

Monique1004 said:


> They're so cute together!


Thank you!


----------



## Amka

I think I should post the links here as well....

New Petit H charms on US site:
Ice cream:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/ice-cream-charm-H1061358v41/
Scooter:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/scooter-charm-H1061438v41/


----------



## Lukas62

Does anyone know if FSH sells petit h bag charms? TIA ladies


----------



## WilliamLion

Lukas62 said:


> Does anyone know if FSH sells petit h bag charms? TIA ladies


No but Sèvres has them.


----------



## Lukas62

WilliamLion said:


> No but Sèvres has them.


Can’t wait to get my hands on some  ! they dont have it in australia at all!


----------



## DH sucker

Lukas62 said:


> Does anyone know if FSH sells petit h bag charms? TIA ladies



FSH on occasion will have some Petit H bag charms. But Sevres definitely has a ton more...both on display and in the drawers.

And remember, there are plenty of guys on the forum.


----------



## WhiteRebel22

I too would love to buy some more Petit H.  Right now I only have 2 Octopus Pom Pom, and 3 horses...too bad Australia don't sell them.  Can only get it when I travel.


----------



## Meta

Lukas62 said:


> Does anyone know if FSH sells petit h bag charms? TIA ladies





WhiteRebel22 said:


> I too would love to buy some more Petit H.  Right now I only have 2 Octopus Pom Pom, and 3 horses...too bad Australia don't sell them.  Can only get it when I travel.



Petit H is permanently housed in Sevres, Paris. It also has a traveling exhibit that enables others to purchase items from this collection. In the past few years, these are also now available online in select countries (France, UK, and US) e-commerce site for purchase. That said, if the traveling exhibit is in Japan, for instance it will also be available for purchase on their e-commerce website while the exhibit is visiting, so to speak.

For Xmas last year, petit H was made available in FSH. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lukas62

weN84 said:


> Petit H is permanently housed in Sevres, Paris. It also has a traveling exhibit that enables others to purchase items from this collection. In the past few years, these are also now available online in select countries (France, UK, and US) e-commerce site for purchase. That said, if the traveling exhibit is in Japan, for instance it will also be available for purchase on their e-commerce website while the exhibit is visiting, so to speak.
> 
> For Xmas last year, petit H was made available in FSH. Hope this helps.





DH sucker said:


> FSH on occasion will have some Petit H bag charms. But Sevres definitely has a ton more...both on display and in the drawers.
> 
> And remember, there are plenty of guys on the forum.



Thank you TPF-ers!  will drop by Sevres, it’s such a beautiful store too. Win/win.


----------



## Monique1004

Finally picked up my goodies! The scooter is super cute. I love the rose extreme. I'm not sure about the ice cream chams since they're bigger than I imagined & in duplicate colors.


----------



## fashionpl

jaclynshj said:


> Hi, just received my petit H April PM box. It's a double knot silk necklace.


Wow, love this.  I wished these are still available.


----------



## Prinipessa

DYH said:


> The empire state building charm i got from sevres. And a charm that i thought was a UFO that turned out to be a hat


You are so lucky to find the Empire State charm.  It was sold out in NYC.


----------



## natalia0128

Monique1004 said:


> Finally picked up my goodies! The scooter is super cute. I love the rose extreme. I'm not sure about the ice cream chams since they're bigger than I imagined & in duplicate colors.
> View attachment 4029527
> View attachment 4029528


so all the Hermes Pettis come with special gift wrap with bambi or squirrel???


----------



## Ang-Lin

natalia0128 said:


> so all the Hermes Pettis come with special gift wrap with bambi or squirrel???


the ones that i have came with a little Christmas tree. I did order it during the holidays, though.  I have seen others as well, there was one that looked like a toy horse. Personally I think not knowing what you will end up with (in terms of gift wrap) adds to the appeal of buying PetitH.


----------



## leechiyong

I think the wrapping varies item to item.  I purchased the silk bracelet and the wrapping was box and ribbon only.


----------



## Amka

leechiyong said:


> I think the wrapping varies item to item.  I purchased the silk bracelet and the wrapping was box and ribbon only.


That happened to my order as well. Recently I ordered two petit H items and they were packed in a box wrapped in the normal Hermes ribbon (no petit H ribbon, and no small leather tag on the ribbon). I have had similar packaging experiences before so I know it is always a hit or miss in this regard, but this time I was curious what would happen if I contact the customer service to address the issue.

So, I called.

The lady on the phone was very nice and she told me that the package should be sent exactly the same as how it was when it arrived from France. Therefore, if there is any part that is missing, it would need to be replaced, and the replacement will be sent to me in a separate mail. She said she will investigate the issue and send me an email once she found more information.

After two weeks and still not having received any emails from the rep, I believed the case to be “lost” and gave up on any further progress regarding the issue. I didn’t really expect much to happen in the first place, so I didn’t really care too much.

BUT three weeks later, much to my surprise, I received this from my mail!!
I was very impressed that they actually did look into this matter and sent the leather tags to me! I couldn’t be happier with their customer service!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Amka said:


> That happened to my order as well. Recently I ordered two petit H items and they were packed in a box wrapped in the normal Hermes ribbon (no petit H ribbon, and no small leather tag on the ribbon). I have had similar packaging experiences before so I know it is always a hit or miss in this regard, but this time I was curious what would happen if I contact the customer service to address the issue.
> 
> So, I called.
> 
> The lady on the phone was very nice and she told me that the package should be sent exactly the same as how it was when it arrived from France. Therefore, if there is any part that is missing, it would need to be replaced, and the replacement will be sent to me in a separate mail. She said she will investigate the issue and send me an email once she found more information.
> 
> After two weeks and still not having received any emails from the rep, I believed the case to be “lost” and gave up on any further progress regarding the issue. I didn’t really expect much to happen in the first place, so I didn’t really care too much.
> 
> BUT three weeks later, much to my surprise, I received this from my mail!!
> I was very impressed that they actually did look into this matter and sent the leather tags to me! I couldn’t be happier with their customer service!
> 
> View attachment 4070419



Hermes can be very slow to respond as we all have seen even with our special orders!
The sea horse & the sea turtle are really nice


----------



## leechiyong

Amka said:


> That happened to my order as well. Recently I ordered two petit H items and they were packed in a box wrapped in the normal Hermes ribbon (no petit H ribbon, and no small leather tag on the ribbon). I have had similar packaging experiences before so I know it is always a hit or miss in this regard, but this time I was curious what would happen if I contact the customer service to address the issue.
> 
> So, I called.
> 
> The lady on the phone was very nice and she told me that the package should be sent exactly the same as how it was when it arrived from France. Therefore, if there is any part that is missing, it would need to be replaced, and the replacement will be sent to me in a separate mail. She said she will investigate the issue and send me an email once she found more information.
> 
> After two weeks and still not having received any emails from the rep, I believed the case to be “lost” and gave up on any further progress regarding the issue. I didn’t really expect much to happen in the first place, so I didn’t really care too much.
> 
> BUT three weeks later, much to my surprise, I received this from my mail!!
> I was very impressed that they actually did look into this matter and sent the leather tags to me! I couldn’t be happier with their customer service!
> 
> View attachment 4070419


Thanks for the info!  I honestly had no idea that it was different as it was my first Petit H purchase.  

I've inquired with customer service previously and found the service to be exemplary as well.


----------



## LadyCupid

Amka said:


> That happened to my order as well. Recently I ordered two petit H items and they were packed in a box wrapped in the normal Hermes ribbon (no petit H ribbon, and no small leather tag on the ribbon). I have had similar packaging experiences before so I know it is always a hit or miss in this regard, but this time I was curious what would happen if I contact the customer service to address the issue.
> 
> So, I called.
> 
> The lady on the phone was very nice and she told me that the package should be sent exactly the same as how it was when it arrived from France. Therefore, if there is any part that is missing, it would need to be replaced, and the replacement will be sent to me in a separate mail. She said she will investigate the issue and send me an email once she found more information.
> 
> After two weeks and still not having received any emails from the rep, I believed the case to be “lost” and gave up on any further progress regarding the issue. I didn’t really expect much to happen in the first place, so I didn’t really care too much.
> 
> BUT three weeks later, much to my surprise, I received this from my mail!!
> I was very impressed that they actually did look into this matter and sent the leather tags to me! I couldn’t be happier with their customer service!
> 
> View attachment 4070419


The same thing had happened to me. I had received some petit H orders without the leather tags or petit H ribbon so I called the CS and was told they ran out of the leather tags?? I asked if they could send me some once they got the leather tags and she said she would try. I received the leather tags few weeks later as well.


----------



## leechiyong

I just wanted to follow up to say thank you to all of you.  I’d reach out to customer regarding the leather tags and just received them.  I’m over the moon; they’re so adorable and it all coordinates!


----------



## Meta

Petit H will be traveling to Hong Kong later in the year (November 23 - December 15). Cross posting from @Prinipessa post.


----------



## Prinipessa

weN84 said:


> Petit H will be traveling to Hong Kong later in the year (November 23 - December 15). Cross posting from @Prinipessa post.


They will also be in Lisbon in September.


----------



## Lutz

weN84 said:


> Petit H will be traveling to Hong Kong later in the year (November 23 - December 15). Cross posting from @Prinipessa post.


The petit h sale in Hong-Kong will be brought forward and will open from November 16th to December 8th, 2018.


----------



## Miss.E

Lutz said:


> The petit h sale in Hong-Kong will be brought forward and will open from November 16th to December 8th, 2018.



Thank you


----------



## happypei

weN84 said:


> Petit H will be traveling to Hong Kong later in the year (November 23 - December 15). Cross posting from @Prinipessa post.




Hi, May I ask if this event is by invitation? Many thanks.


----------



## Meta

happypei said:


> Hi, May I ask if this event is by invitation? Many thanks.


No, petit H is always open to public.


----------



## Prinipessa

happypei said:


> Hi, May I ask if this event is by invitation? Many thanks.


This event is open to the public, but there is a VIP party on the first day by invitation only.


----------



## happypei

weN84 said:


> No, petit H is always open to public.



Thanks very much


----------



## happypei

Prinipessa said:


> This event is open to the public, but there is a VIP party on the first day by invitation only.


 
Thanks very much


----------



## JA_UK

I visited the Sevres store just over a week ago and although they had a lot of charms they didn't have the toucan I saw on the website. They did have some very nice unusual pieces [emoji3] 

I took the chance ordered the toucan from the website but was a little disappointed with the colour that came, however it did look nice with some of my bags so I will keep him.  Next time I'll just wait until I visit the store again!


----------



## susan08

JA_UK said:


> I visited the Sevres store just over a week ago and although they had a lot of charms they didn't have the toucan I saw on the website. They did have some very nice unusual pieces [emoji3]
> 
> I took the chance ordered the toucan from the website but was a little disappointed with the colour that came, however it did look nice with some of my bags so I will keep him.  Next time I'll just wait until I visit the store again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157272
> View attachment 4157275



Those are so cute! What’s these two used for？I hope I can buy them online as I never see them in store.


----------



## JA_UK

susan08 said:


> Those are so cute! What’s these two used for？I hope I can buy them online as I never see them in store.


I guess they are decorative objects for the home. I’m not sure if they would ever be available online.


----------



## susan08

JA_UK said:


> I guess they are decorative objects for the home. I’m not sure if they would ever be available online.



tree and fox is sooooo cute! Hope I can find it in US! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## qubed

I noticed that the Europe H.com Petit-H is selling leather-key keyrings, and that mainline Hermes has oversized clochettes, so I hatched an idea.




It still needs a bit of work, such as removing the keys from their keyring so that it's less bulky (I have no idea how they put them on without damaging the keys – that leather is THICK.

I accidentally got the necklace clochette instead of the newer bag charms, because I wasn't really paying attention. Will probably just find a leather worker to shorten the strap.

And of course, I need to figure out what bag to put them on.


----------



## Amka

I ordered the petit h leather-key keyring along with some other goodies from European Hermes.com as well. They finally arrived and I love the natural color tone that I received


----------



## Monique1004

I finally picked up my petite H charms from the Korean event when I went back there. They're super cool & very detailed. I like the tiger on the cloud one the best. My friend really convinced to get the fan but I'm sure if I like it that much. They're a lot more expensive than the US ones I got though.


----------



## L etoile

Has anyone seen any petit h items at the NYC boutiques?


----------



## Monique1004

L etoile said:


> Has anyone seen any petit h items at the NYC boutiques?



The event was held about 2 years ago & I don’t believe they carry them any longer. I think the only boutique that carry them year around is the Paris one. You can always try the online store.


----------



## L etoile

Monique1004 said:


> The event was held about 2 years ago & I don’t believe they carry them any longer. I think the only boutique that carry them year around is the Paris one. You can always try the online store.



I've noticed that the NY charms are on the US online store so I wasn't sure if they were doing another event or started a rotating stock. Sevres always has them, but I've recently heard that some of the larger Asian boutiques have stock as well.


----------



## Monique1004

L etoile said:


> I've noticed that the NY charms are on the US online store so I wasn't sure if they were doing another event or started a rotating stock. Sevres always has them, but I've recently heard that some of the larger Asian boutiques have stock as well.



They had the event in Korea last summer. It was only on the flagship store in Seoul. Maybe someone was mistaken for that. They only has Korean themed charms, none of the previous NYC ones. I sent my friend in Korea to go to the event to buy on my behalf. I believe the next event will be in China.


----------



## Amka

The next petit H event will be in Hong Kong from November 17th to December 9th, 2018.


----------



## castiel

Porte clef/key holder 3 sardines, bought in petit h pop-up store in Lisbon [emoji51] I feel so lucky to secure this item only available in Lisbon Hermès


----------



## Monique1004

castiel said:


> View attachment 4212499
> 
> 
> Porte clef/key holder 3 sardines, bought in petit h pop-up store in Lisbon [emoji51] I feel so lucky to secure this item only available in Lisbon Hermès



The sardines are super cute!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

Petit H witch or sorcière. Colors not specified on receipt. If anyone buys this charm also, I recommend being careful with the neck of the witch; I could envision it bending. It’s sturdy but not indestructible.


----------



## acrowcounted

westcoastgal said:


> Petit H witch or sorcière. Colors not specified on receipt. If anyone buys this charm also, I recommend being careful with the neck of the witch; I could envision it bending. It’s sturdy but not indestructible.


Very cool. Looks like Vert Cypres and Noir (or maybe chocolate).


----------



## ae888

Petit H sardines keyring from Lisbon. Both sides are in different colors.


----------



## JA_UK

Enjoyed another visit at the Sevres store yesterday and came away with 2 items, one for my bags and one for my home! They also had an event to make your own sheet of handmade paper using techniques from the 15th century


----------



## Simbacat

Petit H is in Hong Kong!! Got myself a dachshund charm and got my friend a dalmatian charm. [emoji16] There is a small workshop where you can make your own pinwheel too!


----------



## smallfry

Simbacat said:


> Petit H is in Hong Kong!! Got myself a dachshund charm and got my friend a dalmatian charm. [emoji16] There is a small workshop where you can make your own pinwheel too!



Your pinwheel came out beautiful!  I love these new doggies, I hope they'll be available in the U.S.!


----------



## Amka

Simbacat said:


> Petit H is in Hong Kong!! Got myself a dachshund charm and got my friend a dalmatian charm. [emoji16] There is a small workshop where you can make your own pinwheel too!


How cute! I love the pinwheel and the doggie charms you got!!!


----------



## jkld11

I was lucky enough to be passing through HK on Saturday and stopped by the store first thing! I bought a bag and the charm made for the HK shop, a junk!


----------



## jmen

How cool is that junk. I know I am on the wrong side of the planet because I am drawn to so much in the Asian culture. I longed for the torii charm to no avail and now this.  Since the torii charm is not going to happen, I designed and built the real thing this summer.  What a smile it brings; however, I do not envision a real junk floating in the pool.  Thanks for sharing!  If anyone has an extra, my hand is raised.


----------



## jkld11

jmen said:


> How cool is that junk. I know I am on the wrong side of the planet because I am drawn to so much in the Asian culture. I longed for the torii charm to no avail and now this.  Since the torii charm is not going to happen, I designed and built the real thing this summer.  What a smile it brings; however, I do not envision a real junk floating in the pool.  Thanks for sharing!  If anyone has an extra, my hand is raised.


Lol! A junk for your pool would be very cool!

I wonder if anyone can help me identify the color of my bag. The receipt has the wrong info (it says violet vert,clearly the wrong tag was scanned). It's Epsom and it's not quite so blue irl... TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

jkld11 said:


> Lol! A junk for your pool would be very cool!
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me identify the color of my bag. The receipt has the wrong info (it says violet vert,clearly the wrong tag was scanned). It's Epsom and it's not quite so blue irl... TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258087
> View attachment 4258088


Blue glacier, I assume. It just made a come back this season so it makes sense. Very cool find!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Simbacat said:


> Petit H is in Hong Kong!! Got myself a dachshund charm and got my friend a dalmatian charm. [emoji16] There is a small workshop where you can make your own pinwheel too!


You did good with the pinwheel !! I thought you bought it at the event.  The doggie charms are very cute.


----------



## jkld11

acrowcounted said:


> Blue glacier, I assume. It just made a come back this season so it makes sense. Very cool find!


Oh thank you! I looked at photos and I think you are right!


----------



## cashcash




----------



## aube

qubed said:


> I noticed that the Europe H.com Petit-H is selling leather-key keyrings, and that mainline Hermes has oversized clochettes, so I hatched an idea.
> 
> View attachment 4194455
> 
> 
> It still needs a bit of work, such as removing the keys from their keyring so that it's less bulky (I have no idea how they put them on without damaging the keys – that leather is THICK.
> 
> I accidentally got the necklace clochette instead of the newer bag charms, because I wasn't really paying attention. Will probably just find a leather worker to shorten the strap.
> 
> And of course, I need to figure out what bag to put them on.


This is GENIUS!


----------



## Mimmy

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/handbag-H1064868v02/
Stunning!


----------



## Amka

My petit H orders from USA Hermes site finally arrived, and I am very happy to get those cute doggies in colors that I love ❤️


I was worried that I might get some of the leftover charms in crappy colors from the Hong Kong Petit H event, but I guess they made a new batch with pretty colors.

On a side note: All the packaging I received this time lacked the petit H confitti leather tag on the ribbon. I really wish USA Hermes packing was more consistent, but since they sent me nice colors, I guess I can overlook this exclusion.


----------



## lolanfrank

Amka said:


> My petit H orders from USA Hermes site finally arrived, and I am very happy to get those cute doggies in colors that I love [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4372302
> 
> I was worried that I might get some of the leftover charms in crappy colors from the Hong Kong Petit H event, but I guess they made a new batch with pretty colors.
> 
> On a side note: All the packaging I received this time lacked the petit H confitti leather tag on the ribbon. I really wish USA Hermes packing was more consistent, but since they sent me nice colors, I guess I can overlook this exclusion.



If they do a French bulldog I’m not going to be responsible for my actions. Love those dog charms.


----------



## DoggieBags

I love the packaging of the Petit H items.


----------



## Amka

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4373429
> View attachment 4373426
> View attachment 4373427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the packaging of the Petit H items.


Wow! You got a white Dalmatian!! So special! ❤️


----------



## mp4

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4373429
> View attachment 4373426
> View attachment 4373427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the packaging of the Petit H items.



Lovely!!!!  The sitting dog is my favorite!!!  It continues to elude me!


----------



## DoggieBags

mp4 said:


> Lovely!!!!  The sitting dog is my favorite!!!  It continues to elude me!


I think I got the last sitting dog online. It disappeared from h.com soon after I placed my order.


----------



## mp4

DoggieBags said:


> I think I got the last sitting dog online. It disappeared from h.com soon after I placed my order.



Congrats!!!!!  I looked yesterday and it was the only one that wasn't there....


----------



## clydekiwi

Amka said:


> My petit H orders from USA Hermes site finally arrived, and I am very happy to get those cute doggies in colors that I love [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4372302
> 
> I was worried that I might get some of the leftover charms in crappy colors from the Hong Kong Petit H event, but I guess they made a new batch with pretty colors.
> 
> On a side note: All the packaging I received this time lacked the petit H confitti leather tag on the ribbon. I really wish USA Hermes packing was more consistent, but since they sent me nice colors, I guess I can overlook this exclusion.



I love the chihuahua


----------



## clydekiwi

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4373429
> View attachment 4373426
> View attachment 4373427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the packaging of the Petit H items.



You need the chihuahua and the dalmation is gorgeous.


----------



## hers4eva

lolanfrank said:


> If they do a French bulldog I’m not going to be responsible for my actions. Love those dog charms.



I love the dog charms too 
I keep looking to see if they design a Shih Tzu with a top knot bow


----------



## clydekiwi

I wish they would do more cat charms


----------



## DoggieBags

clydekiwi said:


> You need the chihuahua and the dalmation is gorgeous.


Thank you. And yes I have the chihuahua charm too. It was on a bag I left in my office so wasn’t around for the group shot. I’m addicted to dog charms lol.


----------



## Sylvain

Just unpacked my Petit H order from the European Website and am super underwhelmed... I ordered the shooting star charm and the purse/coin purse with the holes and studs. As friends and Family were interested as well, I ordered a couple of each.... and received multiple duplicates. The most "exiting" color combinations are Dark green/ Dark blue and grey/rose eglantine. Nothing like the pictures in the webshop (bright blue and red). I was never lucky getting super flashy colorways but this is horrible. I will check tomorrow whether I will keep something but so far most items have one color I really dislike and the other color is only okay. I guess I will not order Petit H from the Website anymore....


----------



## clydekiwi

I just love this little chihuahua. I may need more


----------



## romily

May I ask in which stores, worldwide, can one purchase Petit H?


----------



## Amka

romily said:


> May I ask in which stores, worldwide, can one purchase Petit H?


Hermes Sèvres store at 17 rue de Sèvres 75006 Paris France is the only one that carries petit H items all year round. Most of the Petit H items are available when they are on a tour/exhibition. They are also available on the Hermes website in Europe, USA, and sometimes Japan.


----------



## romily

Amka said:


> Hermes Sèvres store at 17 rue de Sèvres 75006 Paris France is the only one that carries petit H items all year round. Most of the Petit H items are available when they are on a tour/exhibition. They are also available on the Hermes website in Europe, USA, and sometimes Japan.



Thank you Amka. I would love to get my hands on some of those dog charms, but alas, Petit H is not available on the websites for the two countries I travel between on a regular basis. Was hoping that NYC stocked Petit H as it’s not too far away to get to! Ah well, next time that I am in Paris, fingers crossed, hopefully the dog charms will still be around!

Thanks again Amka!


----------



## Amka

romily said:


> Thank you Amka. I would love to get my hands on some of those dog charms, but alas, Petit H is not available on the websites for the two countries I travel between on a regular basis. Was hoping that NYC stocked Petit H as it’s not too far away to get to! Ah well, next time that I am in Paris, fingers crossed, hopefully the dog charms will still be around!
> 
> Thanks again Amka!



You are welcome. The stock in Sèvres is totally random. Whatever is available online at the moment may not be necessarily available in the store. The two inventories are not linked. One time I was there they had a lot of Korean petit H event charms and NYC petit H event charms but nothing else. Last summer when I was there they had a lot of Halloween charms and Christmas theme charms. The SA in the store told me they receive items randomly on a daily basis, and they never knew what would be coming to the store the next day. If you ever go there, be sure to check in more than once. This way you might have a higher chance of getting something you are looking for.


----------



## Phiona88

Amka said:


> You are welcome. The stock in Sèvres is totally random. Whatever is available online at the moment may not be necessarily available in the store. The two inventories are not linked. One time I was there they had a lot of Korean petit H event charms and NYC petit H event charms but nothing else. Last summer when I was there they had a lot of Halloween charms and Christmas theme charms. The SA in the store told me they receive items randomly on a daily basis, and they never knew what would be coming to the store the next day. If you ever go there, be sure to check in more than once. This way you might have a higher chance of getting something you are looking for.



Thanks for that, I had no idea there was a Hermes shop that sold Petit H items all year round.


----------



## Amka

Sylvain said:


> Just unpacked my Petit H order from the European Website and am super underwhelmed... I ordered the shooting star charm and the purse/coin purse with the holes and studs. As friends and Family were interested as well, I ordered a couple of each.... and received multiple duplicates. The most "exiting" color combinations are Dark green/ Dark blue and grey/rose eglantine. Nothing like the pictures in the webshop (bright blue and red). I was never lucky getting super flashy colorways but this is horrible. I will check tomorrow whether I will keep something but so far most items have one color I really dislike and the other color is only okay. I guess I will not order Petit H from the Website anymore....



I found ordering petit H online is always a game of chance, because you never know what color you will get. I remember a couple of years ago on the USA website, petit H was offered as a surprise box where we didn’t even know what the item was until someone actually bought it and revealed it online. It is better nowadays, since at least we know what the item is. That being said, ordering online is still a gambling game regarding color. 

I would be quite upset as well if I ordered multiple charms, and all of them turned out to be colors that I don’t like. From my experience ordering petit H, I found that when I only order one copy of a design, I usually get a brighter color. But ordering multiple ones of the same design, I tend to get stuck with some dark color that doesn’t look good.  I don’t know how they decide which color to send to which customers, I assume it is completely random and just depends on the person who is handling the order, but sometimes I get the feeling that they are more willing to give you a nicer color if you only order one copy of a design. 

Also if I place an order right when the items are newly added to the online shop, I usually get a nicer color vs if I waited for a couple of weeks and then order it. I think when I wait, I sometimes end up getting items that were returned by other customers who didn’t like the color they got.

This is just my two cents, and I hope you have better luck ordering the next time.


----------



## sf_newyorker

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 4380913
> 
> View attachment 4380914
> 
> 
> I just love this little chihuahua. I may need more


I’m not a charm type of person but this Petite H is too adorable to pass. I know I’ve got a rescue Chi-mix in my future so I’m going to order one too!


----------



## clydekiwi

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m not a charm type of person but this Petite H is too adorable to pass. I know I’ve got a rescue Chi-mix in my future so I’m going to order one too!



It is! Its tiny also but I don’t mind. I have 2 chihuahuas. I had to get it. You will love it


----------



## Amka

mp4 said:


> Congrats!!!!!  I looked yesterday and it was the only one that wasn't there....


The sitting dog is available again:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/dog-charm-H1019678v01/


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

Amka said:


> The sitting dog is available again:
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/dog-charm-H1019678v01/
> View attachment 4394452



Thank you! I’ve been wanting this one!


----------



## mp4

Amka said:


> The sitting dog is available again:
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/dog-charm-H1019678v01/
> View attachment 4394452



You are too sweet!  Missed it


----------



## Phiona88

I’ve been looking for the Petit H cat for ages - has anyone ever seen it for sale on the Hermès website?


----------



## Sylvain

Phiona88 said:


> I’ve been looking for the Petit H cat for ages - has anyone ever seen it for sale on the Hermès website?


I Believe this one is part of the Halloween collection (witch, bat, pumpkin etc.). I know certain Christian Charms have been reoccuring year after year, so I can only advise you to be Patient until autumn and then check the Website regularly


----------



## Sugarstained

I just received the shoelaces I ordered from the US site. I was kind of hoping for something marvelously multicolored, but instead received predominantly red laces. It worked out, though. This was apparently just the excuse I needed to order the Comme des Garcons x Converse hidden heart sneakers I was waffling about just last month. Haha!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Phiona88 said:


> I’ve been looking for the Petit H cat for ages - has anyone ever seen it for sale on the Hermès website?


I have seen this charm two years in the row during Halloween. You can start checking the website at the beginning of October well into December.


----------



## tuntun0302

Amka said:


> I ordered the petit h leather-key keyring along with some other goodies from European Hermes.com as well. They finally arrived and I love the natural color tone that I received
> View attachment 4208597


Hi Dear Amka,
I notice that you got the reversible purse!! Is it suitable for credit card as well?And is it pratical to use?!
Hope your point of view 

Sisi


----------



## Amka

tuntun0302 said:


> Hi Dear Amka,
> I notice that you got the reversible purse!! Is it suitable for credit card as well?And is it pratical to use?!
> Hope your point of view
> 
> Sisi



I use mine as an ear phone case and it works quite well. It’s easy to open and close. I do notice the hole where the metal pin pushes through gets bigger with use, but that doesn’t bother me. As for storing credit cards.... I put a store reward card next to it to show that the card can fit. If you don’t mind stacking your credit cards on top of each other, you should be able to fit more than 6 cards inside. However, I think it is bad for the credit cards if they are stacked together without any divider.


----------



## tuntun0302

Amka said:


> I use mine as an ear phone case and it works quite well. It’s easy to open and close. I do notice the hole where the metal pin pushes through gets bigger with use, but that doesn’t bother me. As for storing credit cards.... I put a store reward card next to it to show that the card can fit. If you don’t mind stacking your credit cards on top of each other, you should be able to fit more than 6 cards inside. However, I think it is bad for the credit cards if they are stacked together without any divider.
> View attachment 4397493


That is fabulous thanks Amka.  Not many people notice this brilliant petit h,  I Havel done many se searches. I do need  a change purse but with some visit cards or loyalty cards! this is great


----------



## Phiona88

Sylvain said:


> I Believe this one is part of the Halloween collection (witch, bat, pumpkin etc.). I know certain Christian Charms have been reoccuring year after year, so I can only advise you to be Patient until autumn and then check the Website regularly





Hanna Flaneur said:


> I have seen this charm two years in the row during Halloween. You can start checking the website at the beginning of October well into December.



Thank you both!


----------



## Sylvain

@tuntun0302 I would not recommend this for change. If shaken small coins will Fall out through the edges


----------



## Masao

Has anyone been the China petit H event yet?


----------



## Meta

Charm for petit H that's currently in Chengdu, China. (taken from H's Instagram Stories) Beautiful detailing.


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

Amka said:


> The sitting dog is available again:
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/dog-charm-H1019678v01/
> View attachment 4394452



Thank you for posting this. I was looking everywhere for these. My charms came in and I couldn’t be happier! My schnauzer is black so I was hoping for a black dog.


----------



## cateyeada

Phiona88 said:


> I’ve been looking for the Petit H cat for ages - has anyone ever seen it for sale on the Hermès website?


I am waiting for this cat too.  Anyone know the size of this cat? Thank you.


----------



## Monique1004

cateyeada said:


> I am waiting for this cat too.  Anyone know the size of this cat? Thank you.



I no longer have the cat but here's an old photo. It was medium size. About 4" long I think.


----------



## cateyeada

Monique1004 said:


> I no longer have the cat but here's an old photo. It was medium size. About 4" long I think.
> View attachment 4425912


Thank you for the size.  Can’t wait to get one!


----------



## iamyumi

Love love love this petit H Silk tote. This cw/print wasn’t actually shown on the website at all so I was pleasantly surprised when I got it


----------



## sf_newyorker

iamyumi said:


> Love love love this petit H Silk tote. This cw/print wasn’t actually shown on the website at all so I was pleasantly surprised when I got it
> View attachment 4435207
> 
> View attachment 4435208


This is lovely! It’s such a fun surprise to open the box and see which pattern you received. I got the mythic Phoenix- but your jaguar is so sweet!


----------



## acrowcounted

iamyumi said:


> Love love love this petit H Silk tote. This cw/print wasn’t actually shown on the website at all so I was pleasantly surprised when I got it
> View attachment 4435207
> 
> View attachment 4435208


Wow, they did a fantastic job lining up the back pattern! Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

iamyumi said:


> Love love love this petit H Silk tote. This cw/print wasn’t actually shown on the website at all so I was pleasantly surprised when I got it
> View attachment 4435207
> 
> View attachment 4435208



Wowza, I love it, congratulations


----------



## Monique1004

iamyumi said:


> Love love love this petit H Silk tote. This cw/print wasn’t actually shown on the website at all so I was pleasantly surprised when I got it
> View attachment 4435207
> 
> View attachment 4435208



This is such a lovely one. Lucky to get such a cute pattern.


----------



## smallfry

iamyumi said:


> Love love love this petit H Silk tote. This cw/print wasn’t actually shown on the website at all so I was pleasantly surprised when I got it
> View attachment 4435207
> 
> View attachment 4435208


It's perfect!  Love the JQ!


----------



## iamyumi

sf_newyorker said:


> Phoenix


Congrats! Would love to see yours! 


acrowcounted said:


> Wow, they did a fantastic job lining up the back pattern! Congrats!





papertiger said:


> Wowza, I love it, congratulations





Monique1004 said:


> This is such a lovely one. Lucky to get such a cute pattern.





smallfry said:


> It's perfect!  Love the JQ!


Thank you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

iamyumi said:


> Congrats! Would love to see yours!
> Thank you!



@iamyumi - here you go!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Has anyone ordered this cape from Petit H? The camel version in the pictures is beautiful, but I don't dare order it for fear that I might receive one of the other, not-so-nice colorways instead.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hello Ladies, my Petit H were scratch ( I don’t know for sure how to say in English) but I have picture to show.
So Ladies be aware that this silk tote is not  for carry something heavyweight such as water bottle ...  
now I just love touching it by my eye only ) . Such a beautiful piece to have.


----------



## JA_UK

Visited Sevres again this past Saturday I didn't pick up any Petit H items while there but did see something I'd previously seen on line and seeing it in real life made me want it more but I didn't want to risk damage getting it home. 





Anyway I ended up placing an order when I returned home later that evening.   To say I was shocked when the FedEx guy showed up with 2 big boxes was an understatement.
In the first box which was full of packing peanuts was this 








A bath tunic !!


----------



## JA_UK

The 2nd box was gargantuan and the biggest one I'd ever seen! It was almost as tall as me lol!






I must say the packaging was excellent and inside was...






Plumeau feather duster  
I always joke with my friend whenever I order Petit H online that it would be brown and it was Haha but I like this Gold/Sakura combo 
Here it is after I dusted my shutters


----------



## etoile de mer

JA_UK said:


> Visited Sevres again this past Saturday I didn't pick up any Petit H items while there but did see something I'd previously seen on line and seeing it in real life made me want it more but I didn't want to risk damage getting it home.
> View attachment 4440537
> View attachment 4440538
> View attachment 4440539
> View attachment 4440540
> 
> Anyway I ended up placing an order when I returned home later that evening.   To say I was shocked when the FedEx guy showed up with 2 big boxes was an understatement.
> In the first box which was full of packing peanuts was this
> View attachment 4440544
> 
> View attachment 4440543
> 
> View attachment 4440542
> 
> View attachment 4440541
> 
> A bath tunic !!





JA_UK said:


> The 2nd box was gargantuan and the biggest one I'd ever seen! It was almost as tall as me lol!
> View attachment 4440548
> 
> View attachment 4440547
> 
> View attachment 4440546
> 
> I must say the packaging was excellent and inside was...
> View attachment 4440558
> 
> View attachment 4440557
> 
> View attachment 4440559
> 
> Plumeau feather duster
> I always joke with my friend whenever I order Petit H online that it would be brown and it was Haha but I like this Gold/Sakura combo
> Here it is after I dusted my shutters
> View attachment 4440560



*JA_UK*, thanks so much for sharing, I love your petit h pics, and your purchases! Your tunic  is beautiful, and the feather duster is absolutely adorable!


----------



## JA_UK

etoile de mer said:


> *JA_UK*, thanks so much for sharing, I love your petit h pics, and your purchases! Your tunic  is beautiful, and the feather duster is absolutely adorable!



Thanks! The tunic is so cozy, and one size truly fits all


----------



## etoile de mer

JA_UK said:


> Thanks! The tunic is so cozy, and one size truly fits all
> View attachment 4440856



All ready for summer! I love that sunny color on you.  And darn you, now I really want the feather duster.  Going through the want vs need dance with myself.  Now rationalizing...we are doing renovations, and there will be lots of dust...  But must save funds for the actual projects, not the clean-up!  It's just so cute!


----------



## Monique1004

JA_UK said:


> The 2nd box was gargantuan and the biggest one I'd ever seen! It was almost as tall as me lol!
> View attachment 4440548
> 
> View attachment 4440547
> 
> View attachment 4440546
> 
> I must say the packaging was excellent and inside was...
> View attachment 4440558
> 
> View attachment 4440557
> 
> View attachment 4440559
> 
> Plumeau feather duster
> I always joke with my friend whenever I order Petit H online that it would be brown and it was Haha but I like this Gold/Sakura combo
> Here it is after I dusted my shutters
> View attachment 4440560


Thank you for the nice pictures. Such cute peices you got, especially the duster!


----------



## JadeFor3st

JA_UK said:


> Thanks! The tunic is so cozy, and one size truly fits all
> View attachment 4440856





etoile de mer said:


> All ready for summer! I love that sunny color on you.  And darn you, now I really want the feather duster.  Going through the want vs need dance with myself.  Now rationalizing...we are doing renovations, and there will be lots of dust...  But must save funds for the actual projects, not the clean-up!  It's just so cute!



Me too! Love the comfy looking tunic, but the feather duster!   I can see myself wanting to dust my shutters rather than feeling/dreading I have to dust my shutters.


----------



## ladysarah

I am considering a couple of gifts here as I love the idea they are unique. If any of you have any new delights please share the photos...


----------



## nicole0612

I purchased a scarf-shawl that looked so pretty online but the silk was a flat in person, without sheen. The seams are machine sewn, and not carefully done. However considering the price (~$600) I guess it’s as expected. There are a lot of pretty boleros and shrugs that I had been looking at, but the prices are so good I am guessing they may have cheaper looking seams as well. I would be interested to see what they are like if anyone has purchased.


----------



## ladysarah

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased a scarf-shawl that looked so pretty online but the silk was a flat in person, without sheen. The seams are machine sewn, and not carefully done. However considering the price (~$600) I guess it’s as expected. There are a lot of pretty boleros and shrugs that I had been looking at, but the prices are so good I am guessing they may have cheaper looking seams as well. I would be interested to see what they are like if anyone has purchased.


Very interesting looking piece. How do you wear it?


----------



## nicole0612

ladysarah said:


> Very interesting looking piece. How do you wear it?


This is the model on the website.


----------



## JA_UK

The day I went to Sevres the SA brought out a whole stack of boxes with ponchos in, none of them were to my taste and a couple of them looked a bit on the cheap side.  They weren’t like the nice ones that were on the website.  I might at some point bite the bullet and order one online but it’s a gamble because if you don’t like the colourway it’s a hassle to return unless you have it sent to the store for collection although I’ve never returned an item that I’ve collected from the store before...


----------



## nicole0612

JA_UK said:


> The day I went to Sevres the SA brought out a whole stack of boxes with ponchos in, none of them were to my taste and a couple of them looked a bit on the cheap side.  They weren’t like the nice ones that were on the website.  I might at some point bite the bullet and order one online but it’s a gamble because if you don’t like the colourway it’s a hassle to return unless you have it sent to the store for collection although I’ve never returned an item that I’ve collected from the store before...


Yes, it seems they are much cheaper than regular RTW for a reason.


----------



## periogirl28

One of my petit h silk tissue pouches, matching my SO well.


----------



## ladysarah

JA_UK said:


> The
> it’s a *gamble because if you don’t like the colourway it’s a hassle to return u*nless you have it sent to the store for collection although I’ve never returned an item that I’ve collected from the store before...


I know, wondering the same thing because I hate returns


----------



## L etoile

I'm heading to Australia next month. Are there any boutiques with petit H there?


----------



## maysie

Does anyone know if they sell petit h online in Australia?


----------



## Elstin

maysie said:


> Does anyone know if they sell petit h online in Australia?



No, unfortunately they do not sell petit H items on the Australia Hermes website.

Your best bet would be to order online and use a mail redirection service to Australia, however they do not cover postage from Australia if you need to return the item for a refund, I recently purchased a bag and I'm not 100% sure about the colour and when I enquired about returning it they said it also needs to be covered by insurance, so it's likely going to cost me over $100 to return the bag for a refund.


----------



## Amka

Leather apron on Japanese Hermes site:
https://www.hermes.com/jp/ja/product/エプロン-H1064958v92/



I remember seeing this type of leather apron being worn by the SA’s during a previous petit H event, I didn’t know they are actually for sale!


----------



## maysie

Elstin said:


> No, unfortunately they do not sell petit H items on the Australia Hermes website.
> 
> Your best bet would be to order online and use a mail redirection service to Australia, however they do not cover postage from Australia if you need to return the item for a refund, I recently purchased a bag and I'm not 100% sure about the colour and when I enquired about returning it they said it also needs to be covered by insurance, so it's likely going to cost me over $100 to return the bag for a refund.


Thanks for the info and man that is steep just to return the bag!!


----------



## Elstin

Just sharing photos of the Petit H bag I purchased a few weeks ago, unfortunately in the end, I decided to return the bag as the green just wasn't my colour.


----------



## Amka

Petit H Dream catcher bag on UK site:
https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/dream-catcher-bag-H1066828vB2/


----------



## Rumm

Petit H has disappeared from the Dutch website since wednesday, anyone knows what is going on? Uk links seem dead aswell....


----------



## JA_UK

Rumm said:


> Petit H has disappeared from the Dutch website since wednesday, anyone knows what is going on? Uk links seem dead aswell....



They’re probably updating that area of the site, this happens from time to time.


----------



## momasaurus

If anyone gets one of these bracelets, please post pix! 
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/silk-bracelet-H1031118v92/


----------



## melsig

The Petit H dragon charm.  I’m a little unclear whether these were widely available outside of Chengdu?  I found this in new condition on Fashionphile.


----------



## prepster

melsig said:


> View attachment 4519977
> 
> 
> The Petit H dragon charm.  I’m a little unclear whether these were widely available outside of Chengdu?  I found this in new condition on Fashionphile.



LOVE!  Congrats!


----------



## melsig

prepster said:


> LOVE!  Congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## prepster

I love this, but I am such a shrimp I’m afraid it won’t translate.  I doubt it would be waist length on me.  What a great piece to throw on over jeans and a black turtleneck in the fall—voila, dressed!


----------



## Amka

melsig said:


> View attachment 4519977
> 
> 
> The Petit H dragon charm.  I’m a little unclear whether these were widely available outside of Chengdu?  I found this in new condition on Fashionphile.



It looks great on your bag! I think the design first came out during the petit H event in Korea in 2017. There were two different dragon designs back then. I remembered seeing the dragon charm and the tiger charm available at the Sèvres store last year.... and I am still kicking myself for not getting them. They were both gone when I returned to the store the following day...


----------



## melsig

Amka said:


> It looks great on your bag! I think the design first came out during the petit H event in Korea in 2017. There were two different dragon designs back then. I remembered seeing the dragon charm and the tiger charm available at the Sèvres store last year.... and I am still kicking myself for not getting them. They were both gone when I returned to the store the following day...



Thanks for the info!  I remember seeing a pic of the other dragon design - it has more of a horizontal, wiggly S shape, I recall.  I didn't realize this dragon design also came from the Korea release.  Of course, the tiger is also on my wish list...


----------



## JA_UK

Visited the Sevres store again today... it really is my favourite store in France! They had just got a shipment of charms so there were plenty of bright colours to choose from


----------



## Prinipessa

JA_UK said:


> Visited the Sevres store again today... it really is my favourite store in France! They had just got a shipment of charms so there were plenty of bright colours to choose from
> View attachment 4524202
> View attachment 4524219
> View attachment 4524216
> View attachment 4524198
> View attachment 4524199
> View attachment 4524200
> View attachment 4524201
> View attachment 4524218
> View attachment 4524220
> 
> View attachment 4524196
> View attachment 4524197
> View attachment 4524215


Thank you, great photos.


----------



## jmen

Why? Why h can you jot post some of the charms from Seoul on the us site.   Send me a Hanbok, a Tori’s gate and a junk!


----------



## JA_UK

My little Petit H treats from this past weekend's visit to Sevres


----------



## Amka

JA_UK said:


> My little Petit H treats from this past weekend's visit to Sevres
> View attachment 4527998
> View attachment 4527999
> View attachment 4528003
> View attachment 4527997
> View attachment 4528000
> View attachment 4527996


Love love love! And your cat is so adorable!
Is that fish a brooch?


----------



## Luvbolide

melsig said:


> View attachment 4519977
> 
> 
> The Petit H dragon charm.  I’m a little unclear whether these were widely available outside of Chengdu?  I found this in new condition on Fashionphile.




Wow - that dragon is fantastic!!


----------



## nicole0612

JA_UK said:


> My little Petit H treats from this past weekend's visit to Sevres
> View attachment 4527998
> View attachment 4527999
> View attachment 4528003
> View attachment 4527997
> View attachment 4528000
> View attachment 4527996


That fish is so wonderful!


----------



## melsig

Luvbolide said:


> Wow - that dragon is fantastic!!



Thanks!  It was a lucky find.


----------



## JA_UK

Amka said:


> Love love love! And your cat is so adorable!
> Is that fish a brooch?



Thank you!
Yes it is a fish brooch


----------



## MightyBigRed

JA_UK said:


> My little Petit H treats from this past weekend's visit to Sevres
> View attachment 4527998
> View attachment 4527999
> View attachment 4528003
> View attachment 4527997
> View attachment 4528000
> View attachment 4527996



These are stunning. Love that your gavroche matches your beautiful cat.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Anyone have this bag? I'm very intrigued!

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/stirrup-bag-H1066198vB2/


----------



## Simbacat

I was in Sevres store this morning and look what I have got! 

Totally in love with the colour combination — it is etoupe clemence plus light blue canvas. It is super practical and easy to match. And i love the fact that it is made of canvas instead of felt. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SPBiaes

Anyone from the US, particularly NYC area: Can you ask your SA to order some petit H items online and deliver to the store so you can pick them up on your way home, along with other H purchases?


----------



## Meta

Petit H next and last stop for the year: Singapore from Nov 22 to Dec 15. Hat tip  to @Flowerlily


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Meta said:


> Petit H next and last stop for the year: Singapore from Nov 22 to Dec 15. Hat tip  to @Flowerlily
> View attachment 4582985


That stool with the duck foot is so cute!


----------



## Meta

Skateboard made from porcelain, anyone?


----------



## Phiona88

Meta said:


> Skateboard made from porcelain, anyone?
> View attachment 4585461
> 
> View attachment 4585463
> View attachment 4585462



This would be a great serving dish if you had a long table. Just push the plate from one end to the other!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Meta said:


> Petit H next and last stop for the year: Singapore from Nov 22 to Dec 15. Hat tip  to @Flowerlily
> View attachment 4582985



I wanted that pink horse bag so bad, but it was around 22.000 EUR


----------



## xincinsin

Meta said:


> Petit H next and last stop for the year: Singapore from Nov 22 to Dec 15. Hat tip  to @Flowerlily
> View attachment 4582985


Awk!


----------



## xincinsin

Write-ups in the local press regarding the Singapore Petit H event which started yesterday. I will probably drop by next week to browse.
https://cnaluxury.channelnewsasia.com/experiences/hermes-petit-h-singapore-12110024
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...it-h-exhibit-in-singapore-cna-luxury-12113576
And in today's newspaper:


----------



## mochiblure

Visited the Petit H event in Singapore today and picked up a "Stealth Durian" charm in cream and and black to pair with my black box B30. I suppose this is as far as durians can be considered stealthy anyway!

The exhibit was small but charming in theme and creativity, we really liked the luxe looking mushrooms and pigs on display

The retail options seemed rather limited by this time, was looking for a zip pouch too but there were only two coin pouches remaining. Was also interested in a chameleon charm, but nothing remaining in brighter colors so I passed. I do wish the design for the Merlion was more recognizable as an icon instead of looking like a sketch of "a cat that had been put into a dryer" as hubby commented

Sharing a few pictures of the durian charm on the bag – would love to see what others have picked up from the exhibit too!


----------



## xiaoxiao

mochiblure said:


> Visited the Petit H event in Singapore today and picked up a "Stealth Durian" charm in cream and and black to pair with my black box B30. I suppose this is as far as durians can be considered stealthy anyway!
> 
> The exhibit was small but charming in theme and creativity, we really liked the luxe looking mushrooms and pigs on display
> 
> The retail options seemed rather limited by this time, was looking for a zip pouch too but there were only two coin pouches remaining. Was also interested in a chameleon charm, but nothing remaining in brighter colors so I passed. I do wish the design for the Merlion was more recognizable as an icon instead of looking like a sketch of "a cat that had been put into a dryer" as hubby commented
> 
> Sharing a few pictures of the durian charm on the bag – would love to see what others have picked up from the exhibit too!



durian charm!!!!  I love the idea and how very appropriate to have them released in Singapore. Bravo Hermès!


----------



## MrChris

mochiblure said:


> Visited the Petit H event in Singapore today and picked up a "Stealth Durian" charm in cream and and black to pair with my black box B30. I suppose this is as far as durians can be considered stealthy anyway!
> 
> The exhibit was small but charming in theme and creativity, we really liked the luxe looking mushrooms and pigs on display
> 
> The retail options seemed rather limited by this time, was looking for a zip pouch too but there were only two coin pouches remaining. Was also interested in a chameleon charm, but nothing remaining in brighter colors so I passed. I do wish the design for the Merlion was more recognizable as an icon instead of looking like a sketch of "a cat that had been put into a dryer" as hubby commented
> 
> Sharing a few pictures of the durian charm on the bag – would love to see what others have picked up from the exhibit too!



Durian buddies!!! I also picked up a Durian in a signature orange and grey colour. 

I also got a Stag keychain and a lovely swift leather and canvas passport pochette. 

Agree that the selection seemed limited, but I suspect that a lot of items were picked off earlier in the weekend. And 100% agree with the Merlion. It looked more like a cartoon cat and wasn't really matching with the icon.


----------



## xiaoxiao

MrChris said:


> Durian buddies!!! I also picked up a Durian in a signature orange and grey colour.
> 
> I also got a Stag keychain and a lovely swift leather and canvas passport pochette.
> 
> Agree that the selection seemed limited, but I suspect that a lot of items were picked off earlier in the weekend. And 100% agree with the Merlion. It looked more like a cartoon cat and wasn't really matching with the icon.
> 
> View attachment 4598796
> View attachment 4598797
> View attachment 4598798




Oh I love that keychain too!!! So adorable.


----------



## mochiblure

MrChris said:


> Durian buddies!!! I also picked up a Durian in a signature orange and grey colour.
> 
> I also got a Stag keychain and a lovely swift leather and canvas passport pochette.
> 
> Agree that the selection seemed limited, but I suspect that a lot of items were picked off earlier in the weekend. And 100% agree with the Merlion. It looked more like a cartoon cat and wasn't really matching with the icon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598796
> View attachment 4598797
> View attachment 4598798



Yay more durians “in the wild”! And that’s a really sharp looking keychain too in a striking color

The “Merlion” charm really looked like a leather-based sketch of one of Grace Coddington’s cute kitties for LV instead, so opted to pass even though I do love cats!


----------



## papertiger

Thanks for the fun but please keep to topic, TY


----------



## ElegantRascal

Sorry if anyone's already posted this, I just came across it and found it quite hilarious!
£20 for an envelope of (apparently totally ordinary) nails...  Would anyone buy these?
https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/nails-H1064788v92/


----------



## Yoshi1296

ElegantRascal said:


> Sorry if anyone's already posted this, I just came across it and found it quite hilarious!
> £20 for an envelope of (apparently totally ordinary) nails...  Would anyone buy these?
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/nails-H1064788v92/



LOL what?


----------



## SPBiaes

ElegantRascal said:


> Sorry if anyone's already posted this, I just came across it and found it quite hilarious!
> £20 for an envelope of (apparently totally ordinary) nails...  Would anyone buy these?
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/nails-H1064788v92/


 Let’s be honest, the mark up on these nails is so much lower than a handbag haha!  This is probably just 4 or 5 times more expensive than a normal pack of nails... it’s definitely not the case for an Hermes bag! Hehehe


----------



## periogirl28

Just had a long chat and my SA tells me petit h will be hosted at FSH for 9 months from Jan 2020 as Sevres will close for renovation.


----------



## sunyeo78

My Christmas gift just arrived! My first Petit H! Love it!


----------



## clydekiwi

sunyeo78 said:


> My Christmas gift just arrived! My first Petit H! Love it!



I have the same one. It’s adorable


----------



## elle woods

Hi all, I searched the forum and a few years ago it was mentioned that Petit H is not available in Canada in stores or through h.com - is this still the case? There are so many cute items I want


----------



## Ohlagemma

Finally I got my chiwawa charm  It looks cute with the cat charm ❤️


----------



## hers4eva

Ohlagemma said:


> Finally I got my chiwawa charm  It looks cute with the cat charm ❤️




You placed them on the box perfectly ..... awwwww too cute for words 
I hope they design a Shih Tzu one day


----------



## Ohlagemma

hers4eva said:


> You placed them on the box perfectly ..... awwwww too cute for words
> I hope they design a Shih Tzu one day



I love them so much ❤️❤️❤️❤️I think Hermes will design different type of dog charm ❤️ And I hope they design more cat charm


----------



## Marlee

Ohlagemma said:


> Finally I got my chiwawa charm  It looks cute with the cat charm ❤️



Love this picture!


----------



## DoggieBags

Ohlagemma said:


> Finally I got my chiwawa charm  It looks cute with the cat charm ❤️


Looove this picture! I have the chihuahua charm but this picture makes me want a cat charm too. When did petit H make the cat charm?


----------



## Ohlagemma

DoggieBags said:


> Looove this picture! I have the chihuahua charm but this picture makes me want a cat charm too. When did petit H make the cat charm?



I remember it is part of 2017 or 2018 Halloween Collection ☺️ It is the cutest charm I haven’t seen before


----------



## Pautinka

I haven't seen many of the Petit H pochettes on here so popping the one I have just received on for reference. I am thrilled with the colours. Until now I have kept my scarves in a large  LV kirigami but this is roomier and more flexible. I love it!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Pautinka said:


> I haven't seen many of the Petit H pochettes on here so popping the one I have just received on for reference. I am thrilled with the colours. Until now I have kept my scarves in a large  LV kirigami but this is roomier and more flexible. I love it!!!


I have been eyeing this for awhile on the website. Thank you for the great suggestion on how to use it, it’s beautiful!


----------



## Pautinka

Mimmy said:


> I have been eyeing this for awhile on the website. Thank you for the great suggestion on how to use it, it’s beautiful!


Thank you Mimmy! It's a bit of a gamble regarding colours but mine has paid off. I hope you get one.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Here’s an article from Esquire magazine from May 2018.  It has info about the tool kits.

https://www.esquiremag.ph/style/fas...of-precious-leather-at-herm-s-a00202-20180517

“This year (2018), Petit H expands its inventory of novelties with La Quincaillerie, named after the French word for "hardware," and which focuses on tools like the hammer, the screwdriver, the corkscrew, and the clothes peg.

The new collection is more than an exercise in indulgence (we need to satisfy our curiosity about hammers adorned with fine leather). Rather, it highlights the maison's mastery as these mundane tools, which have been made exquisite, are the very things that facilitate the creation of that bag, saddle, or watch strap, and maybe more important, echo the craftsmen who assemble Hermès artifacts with their own hands.”


----------



## Monique1004

melsig said:


> Thanks for the info!  I remember seeing a pic of the other dragon design - it has more of a horizontal, wiggly S shape, I recall.  I didn't realize this dragon design also came from the Korea release.  Of course, the tiger is also on my wish list...


The tiger designs are from petite H Korea 2017 but the dragons are from last year’s petite h China, not from 2017 to be correct. There are 2 tiger designs. One with just the face & the other with full body. You can see them from my old post. I love your dragon!


----------



## ae888

Horse charm, just arrived. Could somebody help me to identify the colors? Possibly Rose D’ete, but which blue?


----------



## ae888

Here with Bleu Nuit Picotin 22.


----------



## DoggieBags

ae888 said:


> Here with Bleu Nuit Picotin 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664512


Love the horse charm! Maybe the blue is Celeste?


----------



## ae888

DoggieBags said:


> Love the horse charm! Maybe the blue is Celeste?


Sorry, forgot to mention that the blue side is more true to color in the pic on top of the box so I think it might be too dark for Celeste. The only current color I can think of is deep blue, but I think the shade is too bright for that too. Too bad they don’t disclose what the colors are since this is really bugging me! Would love to know.


----------



## aliaa01

ae888 said:


> Horse charm, just arrived. Could somebody help me to identify the colors? Possibly Rose D’ete, but which blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664508


The horse charm is beautiful! Did you score it in store or online? If online may I know which country website?


----------



## StaceyLyn

ae888 said:


> Here with Bleu Nuit Picotin 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664512


My money is on bleu zanzibar and rose d’ete.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cherche-midi-mini-bag-H070361CKB3/


----------



## acrowcounted

ae888 said:


> Here with Bleu Nuit Picotin 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664512


To me it looks like Bleu Brighton in the first pic and Bleu Du Nord in the second.


----------



## FreddieMac

acrowcounted said:


> To me it looks like Bleu Brighton in the first pic and Bleu Du Nord in the second.



Seconded on Bleu Du Nord!


----------



## ae888

aliaa01 said:


> The horse charm is beautiful! Did you score it in store or online? If online may I know which country website?


Thank you! I got it from the UK website.


----------



## ae888

The first picture is more true to color. I try to take more pictures in better lighting. Many thanks for contributing!





acrowcounted said:


> To me it looks like Bleu Brighton in the first pic and Bleu Du Nord in the second.





FreddieMac said:


> Seconded on Bleu Du Nord!


----------



## Purseloco

I just received my Dolphin Christmas Ornament from H.com. I am hoping it will bring me luck.
The crazy pattern is so me.


----------



## periogirl28

Swapped out my white laces for petit h silk ones. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Amka

Hermes Petit H will be in Moscow from March 4th to 22nd:


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4671772
> 
> Swapped out my white laces for petit h silk ones. Have a good weekend!


Adore these! I have a set and wear them with plan white canvas plimsoles from superga. I’d love to look at a few sets because they are all different and you never know what you are getting..


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> Adore these! I have a set and wear them with plan white canvas plimsoles from superga. I’d love to look at a few sets because they are all different and you never know what you are getting..


I knew exactly what I was getting as these were not from the online stock. A dear friend from this forum went to the petit h VIP event and sent me pics of the choices. I got the exact shoelaces and the passcard on a cord that I wanted. H friends are the best!


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> I knew exactly what I was getting as these were not from the online stock. A dear friend from this forum went to the petit h VIP event and sent me pics of the choices. I got the exact shoelaces and the passcard on a cord that I wanted. H friends are the best!


Excellent. Sounds amazing.  They are all quite different, it must have been hard to choose.


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> Excellent. Sounds amazing.  They are all quite different, it must have been hard to choose.


I got the colours I thought suited me best and the cardholder was an easy and immediate choice. No regrets.


----------



## Lejic

Does anybody have one of these cardigans? Are they comfortable/too warm/too light? How’s the wrinkle situation?

so tempted but also worried about usability, don’t want to throw away 1k randomly... Can’t go out now so can’t try irl.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cardigan-H1059268v41/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Lejic said:


> Does anybody have one of these cardigans? Are they comfortable/too warm/too light? How’s the wrinkle situation?
> 
> so tempted but also worried about usability, don’t want to throw away 1k randomly... Can’t go out now so can’t try irl.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cardigan-H1059268v41/


These are beautiful. They look like perfect cover ups for summer!


----------



## smileygirl

Lejic said:


> Does anybody have one of these cardigans? Are they comfortable/too warm/too light? How’s the wrinkle situation?
> 
> so tempted but also worried about usability, don’t want to throw away 1k randomly... Can’t go out now so can’t try irl.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cardigan-H1059268v41/


Oh wow these are cute!  Would love to see a try on pic!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hi, new to this thread. I love Petit H!!!

Apologize in advance if someone's already asked this ... I purchase most of my Petit H from Paris but have purchased a few items from h.com.  At the beginning I would receive the cute ribbon charms when I purchased from h.com but for the last couple years they don't come with them.  I'm bummed!!!  

Can someone explain why they aren't included? Was it a returned item?

Thanks!!


----------



## mibonbon

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi, new to this thread. I love Petit H!!!
> 
> Apologize in advance if someone's already asked this ... I purchase most of my Petit H from Paris but have purchased a few items from h.com.  At the beginning I would receive the cute ribbon charms when I purchased from h.com but for the last couple years they don't come with them.  I'm bummed!!!
> 
> Can someone explain why they aren't included? Was it a returned item?
> 
> Thanks!!



This happened to me several times! Some times they include the confetti piece and sometimes they don’t. If it were missing, I would contact them and they would send it to me. I believe the confetti piece should be part of the petit h set as it’s part of the charm of owning a petit H! So I recommend you to get in contact with them


----------



## Hermes Zen

mibonbon said:


> This happened to me several times! Some times they include the confetti piece and sometimes they don’t. If it were missing, I would contact them and they would send it to me. I believe the confetti piece should be part of the petit h set as it’s part of the charm of owning a petit H! So I recommend you to get in contact with them


Thank you so much for the suggestion!    I haven’t received any for the last two years at least. I’ll give them a call.


----------



## thatsportsgirl

Hi All, 
I have scoured the forums for a post on this...and can't find anything...apologies if it has been addressed: 
Has anyone purchased or seen in person this *Petite H scarf necklace*?
I think I'm in love...I think. The scarf pieces look like they're rolled scarves but they could be draped? You can't quite tell from the imagery on Hermes' website.  
I've looked on IG and Pinterest for individuals wearing  this but can't find anything.
My Hermes store is currently closed. 
I think it's a gorgeous, versatile heirloom-type piece but would love to see it styled to hear another opinion. 
Thank you!


----------



## slyeee

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi, new to this thread. I love Petit H!!!
> 
> Apologize in advance if someone's already asked this ... I purchase most of my Petit H from Paris but have purchased a few items from h.com.  At the beginning I would receive the cute ribbon charms when I purchased from h.com but for the last couple years they don't come with them.  I'm bummed!!!
> 
> Can someone explain why they aren't included? Was it a returned item?
> 
> Thanks!!


Same! New to this thread, actually new (again) to purse forum/blog, so soaking up ALL this knowledge is immensely entertaining, unlike the anxiety and panic I've been feeling since covid.  I've been dreaming of Petit H, must have reviewed from first page to this... I now have a longer list of needs for my next trip to Paris.


----------



## Hermes Zen

slyeee said:


> Same! New to this thread, actually new (again) to purse forum/blog, so soaking up ALL this knowledge is immensely entertaining, unlike the anxiety and panic I've been feeling since covid.  I've been dreaming of Petit H, must have reviewed from first page to this... I now have a longer list of needs for my next trip to Paris.


It's natural to do and hard, but try not to be anxious or panic. We are in this together. You have come back to the right place to get entertained and connected.  Enjoy your H goodies at home and virtually from others! It certainly has given me pleasure during my 7 weeks of quarantine.  I opened H boxes that I forgot I had. Finished labeling the boxes too. 

I too can't wait to go back to Paris to buy more Petit H goodies!! Love to hear what your favorite Petit H pieces you have or want!

Please hang in there.  Stay safe.


----------



## liangxt

So cute together.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lovely!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Love this charm for Spring!


----------



## lolakitten

What a beautiful colour, what is it?


----------



## liangxt

lolakitten said:


> What a beautiful colour, what is it?



Did you mean the bag, or the butterfly?


----------



## lolakitten

liangxt said:


> Did you mean the bag, or the butterfly?



The blue, they look similar blues... both I guess. That’s a gorgeous blue!


----------



## liangxt

lolakitten said:


> The blue, they look similar blues... both I guess. That’s a gorgeous blue!


I believe it's called "blue ocean".


----------



## boo1689

thatsportsgirl said:


> Hi All,
> I have scoured the forums for a post on this...and can't find anything...apologies if it has been addressed:
> Has anyone purchased or seen in person this *Petite H scarf necklace*?
> I think I'm in love...I think. The scarf pieces look like they're rolled scarves but they could be draped? You can't quite tell from the imagery on Hermes' website.
> I've looked on IG and Pinterest for individuals wearing  this but can't find anything.
> My Hermes store is currently closed.
> I think it's a gorgeous, versatile heirloom-type piece but would love to see it styled to hear another opinion.
> Thank you!



I have a petit h silk cord necklace that is along the same idea but slightly longer~~  The one you are eyeing seems more of a choker  length and draped and I think it would look very lovely on!


----------



## StaceyLyn

boo1689 said:


> I have a petit h silk cord necklace that is along the same idea but slightly longer~~  The one you are eyeing seems more of a choker  length and draped and I think it would look very lovely on!
> 
> View attachment 4724480


Thanks for posting this pic of your petit h silk cord necklace.  It looks great on you. I’ve been stalking the blue color way for some time and seeing yours has made it easy for me to pull the trigger! Off topic, I could swear you’re sitting in Wally’s in Beverly Hills.  If so, you must try the Purple and Blue Salad next time you go.


----------



## boo1689

StaceyLyn said:


> Thanks for posting this pic of your petit h silk cord necklace.  It looks great on you. I’ve been stalking the blue color way for some time and seeing yours has made it easy for me to pull the trigger! Off topic, I could swear you’re sitting in Wally’s in Beverly Hills.  If so, you must try the Purple and Blue Salad next time you go.



Hahahahah yes you've got eagle eyes! That was Wally's~  so Purple and Blue Salad you said? I will most definitely go try next time ~ Thanks for the tip!!  And back to topic.... hahhahh~ please do share modeling pics when you get yours! woohoo~~ So excited for ya!!


----------



## Muffin_Top

Elstin said:


> Just sharing photos of the Petit H bag I purchased a few weeks ago, unfortunately in the end, I decided to return the bag as the green just wasn't my colour.
> View attachment 4501735
> View attachment 4501736
> View attachment 4501737
> View attachment 4501738
> View attachment 4501739
> View attachment 4501740
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501735
> View attachment 4501736


I just love it ! Too bad you don't. It is on the French website at the moment, but I fear getting a much less attractive pattern than the one on display. Does anyone know wether all bags are this navy chaîne d'ancre pattern ?


----------



## Muffin_Top

Hanna Flaneur said:


> I wanted that pink horse bag so bad, but it was around 22.000 EUR


This price makes BKC real bargains


----------



## Chrismin

i have a question
i saw an amazing cashmere cape on the H website --it would be perfect for my mother--she has a big birthday this October... However, I feel a little ridiculous buying a cashmere cape in June - only so it can sit in my closet for 4 months... can I wait on this or do things of this nature sell out?


----------



## Hermes Zen

Chrismin said:


> i have a question
> i saw an amazing cashmere cape on the H website --it would be perfect for my mother--she has a big birthday this October... However, I feel a little ridiculous buying a cashmere cape in June - only so it can sit in my closet for 4 months... can I wait on this or do things of this nature sell out?


Hi,
I purchased the cape and poncho two years ago. I usually see these on h.com. Reminder, it's a surprise to what color arrives. If it's not a color your mother would like, you may return and might reorder another. Maybe the color isn't a concern, but if it's not what you want, would that be timely for her birthday if you order this Fall vs sooner? Also, I thought the cape was thinner than I would have expected.  However, it is perfect for where I live since winter isn't that bad. I really do love their cape and ponchos.  I cherish mine. Hope this is helpful.  Love you thinking of getting such a wonderful birthday present for your mother!


----------



## Chrismin

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi,
> I purchased the cape and poncho two years ago. I usually see these on h.com. Reminder, it's a surprise to what color arrives. If it's not a color your mother would like, you may return and might reorder another. Maybe the color isn't a concern, but if it's not what you want, would that be timely for her birthday if you order this Fall vs sooner? Also, I thought the cape was thinner than I would have expected.  However, it is perfect for where I live since winter isn't that bad. I really do love their cape and ponchos.  I cherish mine. Hope this is helpful.  Love you thinking of getting such a wonderful birthday present for your mother!


thank you for your response!
the winters here are still pretty chilly but she can def wear it during the fall and warmer winter days.. its so her style ! Will take your advice and perhaps order early in case a different color comes and i need to return!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Chrismin said:


> thank you for your response!
> the winters here are still pretty chilly but she can def wear it during the fall and warmer winter days.. its so her style ! Will take your advice and perhaps order early in case a different color comes and i need to return!


Great to hear it was helpful. BTW, when I reference poncho (not sure why I called it that. ) it's the cape cashmere on Petit H that's lined with silk. It's thicker than the unlined round cape. I have both. I some times flip the cape cashmere on one side over my shoulder or arm to show the beautiful silk lining.  Think it may be reversible also. Love both!


----------



## Amka

This is the most interesting item that I have ever seen from Petit H:


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cupcake-decoration-H1053948v92/
		


The leather is folded so well that it looks like real fondant! ❤


----------



## swallowtails

Wondering if anyone has the box bag? https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/box-bag-H1063368v05/
I would really like a hunter leather bag but I'm not sure the utility of this one.


----------



## Hermes Zen

swallowtails said:


> Wondering if anyone has the box bag? https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/box-bag-H1063368v05/
> I would really like a hunter leather bag but I'm not sure the utility of this one.


Hi, I purchased this one in 2017. Has croc on sides and loops on strap. Not exact but similar body. Love mine! The one you are considering is beautiful !! Love it's neutral colors.


----------



## swallowtails

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi, I purchased this one in 2017. Has croc on sides and loops on strap. Not exact but similar body. Love mine! The one you are considering is beautiful !! Love it's neutral colors.
> 
> View attachment 4779951


Yours is so pretty! Love the pop of colour on the croc. Could I ask what is the closure like ie is it magnetic, and what is your experience using the bag? Still waiting on customer service for the 1st question since it isn't stated on the website and the pictures don't show the interior as well. I love box style bags so hope this would be a good fit for me!


----------



## Hermes Zen

swallowtails said:


> Yours is so pretty! Love the pop of colour on the croc. Could I ask what is the closure like ie is it magnetic, and what is your experience using the bag? Still waiting on customer service for the 1st question since it isn't stated on the website and the pictures don't show the interior as well. I love box style bags so hope this would be a good fit for me!


Thank you!! Here's another photo. No magnetic closure or anything.  Just the flap lays over the other side. The leather is somewhat thick and doesn't flap around or accidentally flies open from a breeze. I've used mine occasionally. Most of the time it's on display.  But when I do use it, it's easy to get into because it opens wide. Hope this helps. Let me know if there's anything else I can answer. Love to hear if you do or do not decide to get it.


----------



## L etoile

Does anyone have the silk necklace?









						Necklace
					

Necklace in printed silk twill (100% silk) with lambskin and ruthenium-plated brass clasp. The patterns and thecolors of your product will be a surprise. Made in France




					www.hermes.com


----------



## Hermes Zen

Thank you Amka for posting the cupcake decoration! I ordered one right away. Here are some photos. I was hoping for more lively colors for my birthday but black & orange is good too! I'll use for halloween decoration. I'll try again for hopefully brighter colors next.  Have a wonderful weekend all !


----------



## cateyeada

From H.com


----------



## Amka

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you Amka for posting the cupcake decoration! I ordered one right away. Here are some photos. I was hoping for more lively colors for my birthday but black & orange is good too! I'll use for halloween decoration. I'll try again for hopefully brighter colors next.  Have a wonderful weekend all !
> 
> View attachment 4785194
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785196



It looks so cute, kind of like a Reese’s peanut butter cup ❤️
Is your birthday coming soon? Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Amka said:


> It looks so cute, kind of like a Reese’s peanut butter cup ❤
> Is your birthday coming soon? Happy Birthday!


Yes, thank you so much! It does look like it! Never thought of that. Thank you!


----------



## jaclynshj

There's a surprise large model for the month of June. Does anyone know what's inside?? TIA!


----------



## Ghostbear

Amka said:


> Petit H Dream catcher bag on UK site:
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/dream-catcher-bag-H1066828vB2/
> View attachment 4501798



I’m a little obsessed with this one and the bell bag! Anyone have any reviews??


----------



## Antje_MUC

Tonight: petit h Colosseum on my Mini Evie in front of the actual Colosseum - not the best picture, but I thought maybe one or the other night enjoy it


----------



## Stansy

Antje_MUC said:


> Tonight: petit h Colosseum on my Mini Evie in front of the actual Colosseum - not the best picture, but I thought maybe one or the other night enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832687


Love this!!


----------



## HeartHermes

Antje_MUC said:


> Tonight: petit h Colosseum on my Mini Evie in front of the actual Colosseum - not the best picture, but I thought maybe one or the other night enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832687


Amazing! Love this!


----------



## Meta

_"Decorative bag cover inspired by jockeys' helmets. Reversible: This accessory in silk (100% silk) and leather patterns offer two new styles to your bag. The back of the cover is in water-repellent silk, which protects your bag from the rain. The bag cover fits the following models: Kelly 25 & 28, Birkin 25 & 30, Garden Party 30, 24 / 24-29 & Double Sens 36.

Each petit h product is unique: the type of leather used may vary from one product to another. The color and pattern of your product will be a surprise!"_

*Reversible bag covers with a star*





*Reversible bag covers with stripes*


----------



## Phiona88

I love this jewelry box, but the price costs as much as a quota bag! The Bolduc au Carre silk inside the box is beautiful!


----------



## slyeee

I will never be able to carry this for work, but my god would I love to have it and ponder how I can carry one for work...
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/briefcase-H1085238vB2/


----------



## stellinggirl

I bought the tape measure for my mother and the Italian car charm for me. I love the little leather gift tags on the boxes!


----------



## Iris Gris

slyeee said:


> I will never be able to carry this for work, but my god would I love to have it and ponder how I can carry one for work...
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/briefcase-H1085238vB2/


My store had a Halzan in that color croc and believe me, I was tempted. That is gorgeous.


----------



## Croissant

i just wanted to show off my new petit h horse charm. i have others (cupid, a witch, etc.), but i feel like i hit the jackpot with the colorway Hermes has sent me!!

I also wanted to ask about the scarf hood. I bought it but am not in love with the scarf colorway so i immediately shipped it right back for an exchange. I specified what i really was hoping for in terms of coloring. How likely do you think hermes.com will try to honor my request as best they can?










Edited Off Topic question


----------



## Birkinlady123

I love their petit H change purse! I'm using it to store my mask because I feel like coins would fall out if I use it for that haha

I didn't receive the leather rag however. I was planning on buying these as gifts, so I'm a bit bummed out 

The phone specialist said she only saw the change purse on my order, no petit H items. Is this a regular item? I didn't want to raise a fuss so I just apologized for bothering her


----------



## serene

Birkinlady123 said:


> I love their petit H change purse! I'm using it to store my mask because I feel like coins would fall out if I use it for that haha
> 
> I didn't receive the leather rag however. I was planning on buying these as gifts, so I'm a bit bummed out
> 
> The phone specialist said she only saw the change purse on my order, no petit H items. Is this a regular item? I didn't want to raise a fuss so I just apologized for bothering her
> 
> View attachment 4863960
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863961



I bought the same purse in summer and didn’t get either that small leather accessory  this item is in the petit h section so it’s odd if they say it’s not.
Good idea to store the mask! Although you should not wear used mask again. If it catched a virus it will spread to your hands etc when handling used mask.


----------



## Birkinlady123

serene said:


> I bought the same purse in summer and didn’t get either that small leather accessory  this item is in the petit h section so it’s odd if they say it’s not.
> Good idea to store the mask! Although you should not wear used mask again. If it catched a virus it will spread to your hands etc when handling used mask.



True! I keep my used masks in a plastic baggie to wash later. It's not elegant but neither is a pandemic!! I have a delicates bag I wash all of my masks in once a week. Everyone makes fun of me for having like 100 cloth masks, but you shouldnt wear them twice without washing!!


----------



## LOA24

I need inspiration 
What do you do with the small leather accessory that comes with (most of) the petit H purchases / confetti?
I'd love to see some creative options!


----------



## smallfry

And this is why some of our Petit H packages from the Hermes website do not come with ribbon charms!  Are these replicas?  Does someone buy lots of Petit H, only to return them without the ribbon charms?


----------



## Muffin_Top

smallfry said:


> And this is why some of our Petit H packages from the Hermes website do not come with ribbon charms!  Are these replicas?  Does someone buy lots of Petit H, only to return them without the ribbon charms?
> 
> View attachment 4874090


Grrrrr some people just try to make money out of anything... Once I saw an ebayer selling the charms for 30€ each.


----------



## smallfry

Muffin_Top said:


> Grrrrr some people just try to make money out of anything... Once I saw an ebayer selling the charms for 30€ each.


I know, and they still are!


----------



## doni

Croissant said:


> i just wanted to show off my new petit h horse charm. i have others (cupid, a witch, etc.), but i feel like i hit the jackpot with the colorway Hermes has sent me!!
> 
> I also wanted to ask about the scarf hood. I bought it but am not in love with the scarf colorway so i immediately shipped it right back for an exchange. I specified what i really was hoping for in terms of coloring. How likely do you think hermes.com will try to honor my request as best they can?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851815
> 
> 
> Edited Off Topic question


 I was intrigued by the hood mask too. How is the fit? I gather that the hood itself is always orange right?
I feel always very lazy about ordering these “surprise” items. I am sure I’d need to return 10 times before settling for one


----------



## Love Of My Life

smallfry said:


> And this is why some of our Petit H packages from the Hermes website do not come with ribbon charms!  Are these replicas?  Does someone buy lots of Petit H, only to return them without the ribbon charms?
> 
> View attachment 4874090



I'm not sure that a return to H.com will be accepted without all the trimmings?????


----------



## Hermes Zen

smallfry said:


> And this is why some of our Petit H packages from the Hermes website do not come with ribbon charms!  Are these replicas?  Does someone buy lots of Petit H, only to return them without the ribbon charms?
> 
> View attachment 4874090


My thought exactly!!  I haven't received a ribbon charm for years when purchase from h.com. I forget who the lovely poster a year ago suggest that I contact customer service and they will send me some. So I did just before pandemic and got a couple but not the amount equalled my petit h purchases. That's okay at least got a couple from it. Since, I still don't receive my purchase with the ribbon charms. Sorry smallfry for the long ranting but I agree with you! People return the items without the ribbon charms.  

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## rravic

Hello! 

Anyone purchase the cardholder? 
There are two listed - one at $495 which the description says it's in calfskin
The other is $510 and in alligator. 

Anyone know what parts of the cardholder are alligator? I asked my SA and she thought the website was a typo, I placed the order but got charged the higher price lol, so curious if its the same or if there is a difference.


----------



## Hermes Zen

rravic said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anyone purchase the cardholder?
> There are two listed - one at $495 which the description says it's in calfskin
> The other is $510 and in alligator.
> 
> Anyone know what parts of the cardholder are alligator? I asked my SA and she thought the website was a typo, I placed the order but got charged the higher price lol, so curious if its the same or if there is a difference.



I don't have this cardholder.  Love the colors but I don't see the alligator. The photos show only one side of it. If it would show the other side we can tell. I'm agreeing with your sa it could be a typo unless it's on the side that's not shown in the photos. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## rravic

Hermes Zen said:


> I don't have this cardholder.  Love the colors but I don't see the alligator. The photos show only one side of it. If it would show the other side we can tell. I'm agreeing with your sa it could be a typo unless it's on the side that's not shown in the photos. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


Yeah that was confusing part as its the same stock images? We weren't sure if it was the cord, or like a small strip? Haha if they are the exact same Id like the lower-priced one  I will know soon enough as I ordered it anyway to pick up with a few other things! I will report back for anyone else that was interested


----------



## Croissant

doni said:


> I was intrigued by the hood mask too. How is the fit? I gather that the hood itself is always orange right?
> I feel always very lazy about ordering these “surprise” items. I am sure I’d need to return 10 times before settling for one


yes hood is orange which is fine but i didnt like the scarf. its a big hassle returning or exchanging- beware!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Croissant said:


> yes hood is orange which is fine but i didnt like the scarf. its a big hassle returning or exchanging- beware!



I didn't like the scarf part either but kept it. I'm more disappointed with the h.com petit h orders than loving what they send me. BUT I love petit h and can't get to Paris often so I order from h.com.  I never return things when I know I should.  

My scarf had the vintage canes on it. My store director saw my face/look and reminded me that's how h collection got started. Remembered seeing the canes in the h museum.  I've grown to love the hood.


----------



## iamberrytastic

We ALL have been there. Scrolling through Instagram at 3 am in the morning, reading about some Hermes drama in an online forum while trying to ignore the snoring sound of our spouses, then suddenly, it hits you right in the face. Those HEDIOUS “jackets” for your Birkins and Kelly advertisements keep popping up. You look at them for 5 seconds and quickly scroll down praying that you won’t have nightmares later on that night. You wonder why would anyone spend so much money to cover those beautiful bags with something so ugly. You pray to Hermes God asking them to stop this nightmare.

Well, my friends, our prayers have been answered. Hermes has produced something chic, still freaking expensive, but gorgeous. They kinda remind me of those jockey outfits (equestrian, hello? So on brand). You now could cover your bags while pretend to be eco friendly because after all, it’s Petit H. Imagine if they do a personalization program where you could add your initials and numbers on the front. Who knew recycling could be this fun?


----------



## Meta

iamberrytastic said:


> We ALL have been there. Scrolling through Instagram at 3 am in the morning, reading about some Hermes drama in an online forum while trying to ignore the snoring sound of our spouses, then suddenly, it hits you right in the face. Those HEDIOUS “jackets” for your Birkins and Kelly advertisements keep popping up. You look at them for 5 seconds and quickly scroll down praying that you won’t have nightmares later on that night. You wonder why would anyone spend so much money to cover those beautiful bags with something so ugly. You pray to Hermes God asking them to stop this nightmare.
> 
> Well, my friends, our prayers have been answered. Hermes has produced something chic, still freaking expensive, but gorgeous. They kinda remind me of those jockey outfits (equestrian, hello? So on brand). You now could cover your bags while pretend to be eco friendly because after all, it’s Petit H. Imagine if they do a personalization program where you could add your initials and numbers on the front. Who knew recycling could be this fun?
> 
> View attachment 4883966


I posted about this here.


----------



## iamberrytastic

Meta said:


> I posted about this here.




OMG. I missed it. Thank you so much


----------



## boo1689

Petit h  in Taipei Taiwan~~ Photo credits to IG and RED


----------



## rravic

rravic said:


> Yeah that was confusing part as its the same stock images? We weren't sure if it was the cord, or like a small strip? Haha if they are the exact same Id like the lower-priced one  I will know soon enough as I ordered it anyway to pick up with a few other things! I will report back for anyone else that was interested



Hello! 
Updating as promised! Here is the cardholder, for $15 more, it is in fact an exotic piece. 
What do ya'll think of the color?


----------



## Hermes Zen

rravic said:


> Hello!
> Updating as promised! Here is the cardholder, for $15 more, it is in fact an exotic piece.
> What do ya'll think of the color?


I love neutral colors. LOVE IT! For $15 more that's a deal to me.  Congrats!!


----------



## rravic

Hermes Zen said:


> I love neutral colors. LOVE IT! For $15 more that's a deal to me.  Congrats!!


It's a striking yellow! Beautiful, something I don't think I would have picked for myself initially. Now the thought of ordering more is starting to creep in


----------



## Hermes Zen

rravic said:


> It's a striking yellow! Beautiful, something I don't think I would have picked for myself initially. Now the thought of ordering more is starting to creep in


LOVE the yellow !! I wish I was so lucky to get great colors from petit h 'surprises' on h.com.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Amka

rravic said:


> It's a striking yellow! Beautiful, something I don't think I would have picked for myself initially. Now the thought of ordering more is starting to creep in


Is it one side in neutral color tone and the other side in bright yellow?
Now I want to order one too!


----------



## rravic

Amka said:


> Is it one side in neutral color tone and the other side in bright yellow?
> Now I want to order one too!


Sorry, the first photo I posted was in bedroom lighting. Both sides are the same bright yellow, both exotic. One side is smaller scales and the other is bigger. SA was surprised that an exotic piece was *only* $500-600. Cardholders with this much exotic skin are like $1-2K. It's definitely a bargain!


----------



## Amka

rravic said:


> Sorry, the first photo I posted was in bedroom lighting. Both sides are the same bright yellow, both exotic. One side is smaller scales and the other is bigger. SA was surprised that an exotic piece was *only* $500-600. Cardholders with this much exotic skin are like $1-2K. It's definitely a bargain!


Thank you for the clarification 
It is a very pretty yellow! Enjoy!


----------



## Amka

I post this on “*Post Ebay/Web Hermes Finds*”, but I think it fits here as well:

Petit H cutting board on Hermes USA:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cutting-board-H1064668v01/




I love the details on the knife


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Amka said:


> I post this on “*Post Ebay/Web Hermes Finds*”, but I think it fits here as well:
> 
> Petit H cutting board on Hermes USA:
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cutting-board-H1064668v01/
> 
> View attachment 4895460
> 
> 
> I love the details on the knife
> View attachment 4895461


----------



## slyeee

My new Petit H Pouch came in the mail today. I was initially going to use it to store my scarf, but a friend suggested as a bag insert.
Alas, I can store my most precious possession: my best friend's 7 year old son's handmade necklace. Gifting handmade jewelry at 7 years old... Training him right.   Not pictured, his sister's handmade drawing that will be framed.  my heart is so full.


----------



## serene

slyeee said:


> My new Petit H Pouch came in the mail today. I was initially going to use it to store my scarf, but a friend suggested as a bag insert.
> Alas, I can store my most precious possession: my best friend's 7 year old son's handmade necklace. Gifting handmade jewelry at 7 years old... Training him right.   Not pictured, his sister's handmade drawing that will be framed.  my heart is so full.


This is so big! In a good way I mean  I have the smaller version and love it. I think I might have to stalk the EU site to see if I could also score this


----------



## Pautinka

slyeee said:


> My new Petit H Pouch came in the mail today. I was initially going to use it to store my scarf, but a friend suggested as a bag insert.
> Alas, I can store my most precious possession: my best friend's 7 year old son's handmade necklace. Gifting handmade jewelry at 7 years old... Training him right.   Not pictured, his sister's handmade drawing that will be framed.  my heart is so full.


Great colour! I have it in blue/brown and use it often.


----------



## luxfishin

Received Ginkgo charm purchased online last week.  Was hoping for Yellow, Orange or even Red but received Dark Blue and White (don't know the actual color as its not listed on receipt).  What do you think?  Should I keep it?  It is very pretty but is the white side going to get stained?


----------



## slyeee

luxfishin said:


> Received Ginkgo charm purchased online last week.  Was hoping for Yellow, Orange or even Red but received Dark Blue and White (don't know the actual color as its not listed on receipt).  What do you think?  Should I keep it?  It is very pretty but is the white side going to get stained?


I like the idea of yellow/orange/red leaf, I can see the dark blue working if you have bright bags.  I may be an oddball, but I think the white side would be really nice charm on heritage and darker color bags, though I do share the the concern about it getting dirty.  This is a tough one, if I don't absolutely love it, it goes back.


----------



## papertiger

luxfishin said:


> Received Ginkgo charm purchased online last week.  Was hoping for Yellow, Orange or even Red but received Dark Blue and White (don't know the actual color as its not listed on receipt).  What do you think?  Should I keep it?  It is very pretty but is the white side going to get stained?



I really like it, 1970s-modernist minimalism, super-chic


----------



## Stansy

luxfishin said:


> Received Ginkgo charm purchased online last week.  Was hoping for Yellow, Orange or even Red but received Dark Blue and White (don't know the actual color as its not listed on receipt).  What do you think?  Should I keep it?  It is very pretty but is the white side going to get stained?


I would snatch it in a heartbeat!


----------



## kittynui

Hi! 

I’m desperate to find a petit h butterfly charm. 
Can someone please explain to me how does the petit h works? 
They have less petit h charm on the Hermes France website (I’m in France) then other stores. 
Do physical store usually carry more than what’s available on their national website ?

Should I try my luck at FSH? Do SA look at your purchase history (like for a rodeo) to offer you one ?


----------



## JA_UK

kittynui said:


> Hi!
> 
> I’m desperate to find a petit h butterfly charm.
> Can someone please explain to me how does the petit h works?
> They have less petit h charm on the Hermes France website (I’m in France) then other stores.
> Do physical store usually carry more than what’s available on their national website ?
> 
> Should I try my luck at FSH? Do SA look at your purchase history (like for a rodeo) to offer you one ?


If you are in France then yes go to FSH (where Petit H currently resides) they will have more stock than on the website and you can choose the actual colour you want (when ordering from the website it is a surprise what colour you will get)
The SA isn’t going to check your history before they sell it to you, it’s a charm made from reclaimed scraps of leather not a quota bag just go in and ask


----------



## amaretti

Just received petit H.  Love the colour combo.


----------



## Hermes Zen

No sure if this is the place to post this but I received my recent h.com purchase and received it with a petit h ribbon charm.  This must have been a mistake?!? It's so funny to me because I've been buying petit h on h.com for years and for the last two I never receive the ribbon charm. It look like people returned the items because it wasn't the color(s) to their liking and h.com doesn't replace with the charm. I love getting this little squirrel charm.  Have you had this happen before? Ordering a non-Petit H item and getting the ribbon charm? Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## JeanGranger

amaretti said:


> Just received petit H.  Love the colour combo.
> 
> View attachment 4934404



Congratulations  I’d love to see carry on shoulder


----------



## Wooskie

Hello all. New to the Petit H thread. Just bought this cardholder from the UK H.com but am anxious to know the color combination... They seemed to be popping in and out of the H website, wonder if this is going to be in Epsom and wonder if they are just returned items so Hermes has decided to repost online for sale.

Has anyone purchased this same cardholder recently from any European H.com? Want to know what color combos they're doing as of late.


----------



## JA_UK

You don’t get a choice with Petit H, whatever the colour of your item will be a surprise it says so on the website. Petit H items vary, there’s always more selection in store in Paris but the items on the website change from time to time.


----------



## JeanGranger

Not sure of the colour but I think one side is Etain Epsom


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hi petit h friends!  Here’s my latest petit h purchase. I saw the board posted by someone (thank you!) several weeks ago and tried to purchase when it was on h.com. Missed out and I haven’t seen it since so purchased these from Faubourg. I’m including more photos than my latest h purchase posting. I love these!! I was surprised the board came with its own pillow. 

It came in black leather. As tempting as that was I purchased the natural color this time.


----------



## Amka

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi petit h friends!  Here’s my latest petit h purchase. I saw the board posted by someone (thank you!) several weeks ago and tried to purchase when it was on h.com. Missed out and I haven’t seen it since so purchased these from Faubourg. I’m including more photos than my latest h purchase posting. I love these!! I was surprised the board came with its own pillow.
> 
> It came in black leather. As tempting as that was I purchased the natural color this time.



I love your set!
Did the knife come with the board or you purchased it separately?
I ordered the board from Hermes.com, but it was only the board, it did not come with the knife. 
I would love to get the matching knife. Yours look perfect!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Amka said:


> I love your set!
> Did the knife come with the board or you purchased it separately?
> I ordered the board from Hermes.com, but it was only the board, it did not come with the knife.
> I would love to get the matching knife. Yours look perfect!


Hi ! The knife was purchased separately. I've never seen it on h.com. Just the board when it was available on US H.com. Lucky you got one!! I wasn't lucky to catch it. I ended up buying these from Faubourg where petit h items are at at this time until Sevres store is remodeled.  As least that's what I heard. My guess is the knife will eventually come to US h.com. Just a guess.


----------



## Amka

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi ! The knife was purchased separately. I've never seen it on h.com. Just the board when it was available on US H.com. Lucky you got one!! I wasn't lucky to catch it. I ended up buying these from Faubourg where petit h items are at at this time until Sevres store is remodeled.  As least that's what I heard. My guess is the knife will eventually come to US h.com. Just a guess.



Thank you for the quick reply! I hope the knife will eventually show up on their website.
Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Hermes Zen

Amka said:


> Thank you for the quick reply! I hope the knife will eventually show up on their website.
> Enjoy your goodies


Happy to help. I hope you get yours soon. Not sure if you are in states or europe or asia. But you can contact Faubourg especially if you have a sa there but even if not, they got a shipment in of cutting boards and knives last month. They may still have some in inventory.


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

In case anyone needs a good laugh: I bought my first car in March 2020. I wanted to add a second one to my collection and ordered one a couple of days ago... to my surprise I received the same colour. So I ordered another one hoping I would get a colourful car this time... I got the same one again


----------



## smallfry

ChicHappens. said:


> In case anyone needs a good laugh: I bought my first car in March 2020. I wanted to add a second one to my collection and ordered one a couple of days ago... to my surprise I received the same colour. So I ordered another one hoping I would get a colourful car this time... I got the same one again
> View attachment 4956646


So funny!  Are the reverse sides the same as well?


----------



## Hermes Zen

ChicHappens. said:


> In case anyone needs a good laugh: I bought my first car in March 2020. I wanted to add a second one to my collection and ordered one a couple of days ago... to my surprise I received the same colour. So I ordered another one hoping I would get a colourful car this time... I got the same one again
> View attachment 4956646


BUT I LOVE how you have them displayed on your k and the colors work perfectly with your k!    Thank for sharing!! Put a smile on my face.


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

smallfry said:


> So funny!  Are the reverse sides the same as well?



The reverse are all neutrals: chocolate, blanc and etoupe. So the ‘vibe’ they give off is the same   






Hermes Zen said:


> BUT I LOVE how you have them displayed on your k and the colors work perfectly with your k!    Thank for sharing!! Put a smile on my face.



thank you! I call this master piece ‘mountain traffic jam’ haha.

I’ve returned the new cars (my original one is the bleu nuit/Chocolate colour). I would love to have a colourful car and when we are able to travel again, I will check in Paris if I can get one.


----------



## fergie.c

Wooskie said:


> Hello all. New to the Petit H thread. Just bought this cardholder from the UK H.com but am anxious to know the color combination... They seemed to be popping in and out of the H website, wonder if this is going to be in Epsom and wonder if they are just returned items so Hermes has decided to repost online for sale.
> 
> Has anyone purchased this same cardholder recently from any European H.com? Want to know what color combos they're doing as of late.
> 
> View attachment 4940467


omg! i've been trying to score one but never really have luck seeing them on the HK site


----------



## JeanGranger

Should I get the horse charm? Cute?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hi all,

Just wondering what your thoughts are on the Petit H Lanyard done in alligator
Does anyone own one & do you find it functional
Thanks for your opinions..


----------



## JeanGranger

Decided to get horse charm
Blue/Grey


----------



## bulabalabibi

My first Petit H, I thought they ONLY came in the colors shown on the website and I had never dared (the risk of receiving a poop colored ice cream cone was far too high and 1. I would be so disappointed I might cry, 2. sorting a return would be too much hassle). So I waited and waited and finally one came along where I thought any of the colors would be fine. I was _so_ (pleasantly) surprised when I received black, which is perfect as it would go on black bags. Happy Belated Valentine's!~


----------



## angelz629

Funny how it's so easy to get black charms but so hard to get black handbags


----------



## Harpertwofivethree

Need some help here. I got this petit h stirrup bag during a pop up. I have yet to find a way to carry it cos it’s so soft and slouchy. I’m thinking of adding a strap to it. Appreciate any tips or other suggestions to wear this bag? Thanks!


----------



## Muffin_Top

Harpertwofivethree said:


> Need some help here. I got this petit h stirrup bag during a pop up. I have yet to find a way to carry it cos it’s so soft and slouchy. I’m thinking of adding a strap to it. Appreciate any tips or other suggestions to wear this bag? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5017070


Your bag looks so good!
I suggest you use a good strong and rigid piece of cardboard on the bag bottom as a shaper. Your whole bag will have more "coherence".
I do this with my epi speedy, I just cut a shoe box (H boxes could be perfect for this job) and it has been a perfect shaper since years.
But if the bag doesn't please you that much, don't keep only for the sake of having an H bag, petit h is not that cheap ^^
By the way, are the stirrups comfy to carry? I guess they are heavy?


----------



## Harpertwofivethree

Muffin_Top said:


> Your bag looks so good!
> I suggest you use a good strong and rigid piece of cardboard on the bag bottom as a shaper. Your whole bag will have more "coherence".
> I do this with my epi speedy, I just cut a shoe box (H boxes could be perfect for this job) and it has been a perfect shaper since years.
> But if the bag doesn't please you that much, don't keep only for the sake of having an H bag, petit h is not that cheap ^^
> By the way, are the stirrups comfy to carry? I guess they are heavy?


Thanks! It has a hard cardboard base in between the leather and the cashmere scarf interior. (It’s reversible by the way!) the stirrups are fine, I don’t find them heavy but they aren’t very comfortable on the arms. I just wish I can find a way to shoulder carry instead.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Harpertwofivethree said:


> Need some help here. I got this petit h stirrup bag during a pop up. I have yet to find a way to carry it cos it’s so soft and slouchy. I’m thinking of adding a strap to it. Appreciate any tips or other suggestions to wear this bag? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5017070


Tie a twilly (or twillon, or maxi twilly) to the top of each stirrup, then tie the other end of the two twillies together? That should be long enough to shoulder carry, although I don't know if the knotted twilly would just slip off the open end of the stirrup...


----------



## Harpertwofivethree

ajaxbreaker said:


> Tie a twilly (or twillon, or maxi twilly) to the top of each stirrup, then tie the other end of the two twillies together? That should be long enough to shoulder carry, although I don't know if the knotted twilly would just slip off the open end of the stirrup...


I can try that! but probably will also need to figure how to stop the twilly from slipping off. Thanks!


----------



## tahoebleu

Harpertwofivethree said:


> I can try that! but probably will also need to figure how to stop the twilly from slipping off. Thanks!


Agree with @ajaxbreaker's suggestion to use a twillon, but instead of tying at the top of each stirrup, thread it through the small space between the bottom of the stirrup and the top of the leather tab that holds the stirrup. That should allow you to knot each end of the twillon and avoid it from slipping. A bag insert would help with the slouchiness. I use inserts from MaiTai Collection and Samorga in a variety of my H bags and have been really pleased with both. Good luck in finding solutions to allow you to wear this unique and fun bag more regularly.


----------



## Harpertwofivethree

tahoebleu said:


> Agree with @ajaxbreaker's suggestion to use a twillon, but instead of tying at the top of each stirrup, thread it through the small space between the bottom of the stirrup and the top of the leather tab that holds the stirrup. That should allow you to knot each end of the twillon and avoid it from slipping. A bag insert would help with the slouchiness. I use inserts from MaiTai Collection and Samorga in a variety of my H bags and have been really pleased with both. Good luck in finding solutions to allow you to wear this unique and fun bag more regularly.


Thank you! I’ll try that!


----------



## duggi84

Has anyone seen the new Petit-H Silk Bracelets?  Just ordered one at our visit to the store this morning, can't wait to see it in person!



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/silk-bracelet-H1067718v92/


----------



## Luvbolide

Oooohhhh - I love plisse scarves, but I have never seen a plisse bracelet before!  This makes me hope that we will see plisse scarves again!  Did you get to select your bracelet color?  Hope you love it !!


----------



## duggi84

Luvbolide said:


> Oooohhhh - I love plisse scarves, but I have never seen a plisse bracelet before!  This makes me hope that we will see plisse scarves again!  Did you get to select your bracelet color?  Hope you love it !!



I didn't get to select the color since it's Petit-H and it's a surprise, but I don't think I'll like it any less no matter which one I get!  I'm quite excited about it, it looks so fun =)


----------



## duggi84

I forgot to upload a pic of my bracelet, it arrived last week...love it so much I just ordered another (altho hoping it comes in a less-challenging-to-coordinate color):





I’m considering one of the cashmere capes that came up yesterday, but am worried about color...might order two and keep the one I like.  Has anyone done this with Petit H?  Are returns easy?  I’d be ordering mine through our SA in person...


----------



## duggi84

FWIW our SA confirmed today that Petit-H items from the web ordered through him can still be returned via the website for a refund, or to the store for store credit...in case anyone was curious.


----------



## duggi84

I ended up ordering two capes so I can keep the color I like.  Turns out there’s two models, one with Alligator and one with Crocodile on the strap.  I ordered the last two Alligator.  Not sure how many of the Crocodile are left, but hope someone here is able to snag one before the “personal shoppers” at “buyma” get them all and mark them up (there’s a ton on pre-order there)!  

It’s actually a _very_ good deal at $2000 for a full Cashmere Hermès cape with an exotic skin clasp... normally their cashmere capes and ponchos retail for quite a bit more ($2500-$6000).


----------



## momoc

Petit H “bandaids”


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Petit H “bandaids”
> 
> View attachment 5038952


Wow so cute, great buy!!!


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow so cute, great buy!!!


Quite agree!!


----------



## duggi84

momoc said:


> Petit H “bandaids”
> 
> View attachment 5038952



How cute!  We were curious about these, but wondered about the reusability...  Adorable though!


----------



## duggi84

duggi84 said:


> I ended up ordering two capes so I can keep the color I like.  Turns out there’s two models, one with Alligator and one with Crocodile on the strap.  I ordered the last two Alligator.  Not sure how many of the Crocodile are left, but hope someone here is able to snag one before the “personal shoppers” at “buyma” get them all and mark them up (there’s a ton on pre-order there)!
> 
> It’s actually a _very_ good deal at $2000 for a full Cashmere Hermès cape with an exotic skin clasp... normally their cashmere capes and ponchos retail for quite a bit more ($2500-$6000).
> 
> View attachment 5038673
> View attachment 5038674
> View attachment 5038675
> View attachment 5038676




The capes arrived, as well as my second bracelet.  One cape is Black with a Red Alligator clasp (somewhere in the Braise/Rouge Casaque/Vermillion range, and Craie calf on the backside) and the other is Navy with a Dark Green Alligator Clasp (Vert Anglais/Vert/Vert Fonce range and Black calf on the backside).  I'm keeping the Navy since I already have enough black outerwear and with the red clasp quite frankly leans a little "Dracula" (according to my husband LOL).  It's a bit long, so I'm going to see if the in-house tailor at the store can take it up an inch or two.

The price makes more sense now, the Cashmere is noticeably thinner than the other Cashmere Ponchos/Capes I've tried at Hermès, but I actually like that...San Francisco's weather is mild and frequently changing and a light outer layer is usually all you need.  I tried it on with the boots (of course), but forgive my tired looking face...you can see both the unseasonably hot weather AND my long workday _just shining through_, LOL!  Also attached pics of the silk bracelets; another TPF member on the scarf identification thread kindly helped me with the pattern name on the new one.  The Orange is a limited edition "Les Cles" from the early 2000's and the blue is "Eperon d'Or Bandana" which is recent (still on H.com, but not available).  The silk bracelets can also be flipped...makes them like 2-in-1!


----------



## Bostonjetset

duggi84 said:


> The capes arrived, as well as my second bracelet.  One cape is Black with a Red Alligator clasp (somewhere in the Braise/Rouge Casaque/Vermillion range, and Craie calf on the backside) and the other is Navy with a Dark Green Alligator Clasp (Vert Anglais/Vert/Vert Fonce range and Black calf on the backside).  I'm keeping the Navy since I already have enough black outerwear and with the red clasp quite frankly leans a little "Dracula" (according to my husband LOL).  It's a bit long, so I'm going to see if the in-house tailor at the store can take it up an inch or two.
> 
> The price makes more sense now, the Cashmere is noticeably thinner than the other Cashmere Ponchos/Capes I've tried at Hermès, but I actually like that...San Francisco's weather is mild and frequently changing and a light outer layer is usually all you need.  I tried it on with the boots (of course), but forgive my tired looking face...you can see both the unseasonably hot weather AND my long workday _just shining through_, LOL!  Also attached pics of the silk bracelets; another TPF member on the scarf identification thread kindly helped me with the pattern name on the new one.  The Orange is a limited edition "Les Cles" from the early 2000's and the blue is "Eperon d'Or Bandana" which is recent (still on H.com, but not available).  The silk bracelets can also be flipped...makes them like 2-in-1!
> 
> View attachment 5041508
> View attachment 5041509
> View attachment 5041510
> View attachment 5041511
> View attachment 5041512


Love it all!!   How big do the bracelets stretch? I’m also a guy but my wrists are quite large.


----------



## duggi84

Bostonjetset said:


> Love it all!!   How big do the bracelets stretch? I’m also a guy but my wrists are quite large.



Thank you!  I think you can do it!  My wrists are a bit over 7" and I have a Large Toolbox Cuff Bracelet in size T5, which the website says is for wrists up to 7.3" and the Silk Bracelets both fit me well.  I suspect my wrist could be 8" or more and I'd still be fine wearing them.  I know H bracelets are hard for bigger/taller guys because they all seem to come in microscopic sizes, but this would definitely be a safe bet =)

For some other points of reference: my ring finger is a T62 (or US size 9, I think) and the Hermes double-tour Apple Watch band for the larger watch fits me...just (last notch).


----------



## Meta

New clothing: 

Silk Dress 





























Reversible Vest (85% Wool/15% Cashmere)
















Wool Vest


----------



## BloomingTree

duggi84 said:


> The capes arrived, as well as my second bracelet.  One cape is Black with a Red Alligator clasp (somewhere in the Braise/Rouge Casaque/Vermillion range, and Craie calf on the backside) and the other is Navy with a Dark Green Alligator Clasp (Vert Anglais/Vert/Vert Fonce range and Black calf on the backside).  I'm keeping the Navy since I already have enough black outerwear and with the red clasp quite frankly leans a little "Dracula" (according to my husband LOL).  It's a bit long, so I'm going to see if the in-house tailor at the store can take it up an inch or two.
> 
> The price makes more sense now, the Cashmere is noticeably thinner than the other Cashmere Ponchos/Capes I've tried at Hermès, but I actually like that...San Francisco's weather is mild and frequently changing and a light outer layer is usually all you need.  I tried it on with the boots (of course), but forgive my tired looking face...you can see both the unseasonably hot weather AND my long workday _just shining through_, LOL!  Also attached pics of the silk bracelets; another TPF member on the scarf identification thread kindly helped me with the pattern name on the new one.  The Orange is a limited edition "Les Cles" from the early 2000's and the blue is "Eperon d'Or Bandana" which is recent (still on H.com, but not available).  The silk bracelets can also be flipped...makes them like 2-in-1!
> 
> View attachment 5041508
> View attachment 5041509
> View attachment 5041510
> View attachment 5041511
> View attachment 5041512



The cape looks great on you! I’m thinking or ordering a cape myself! I couldn’t find the measurements on the website, can you tell me how long the cape is? Thank you!

Edit: I wish I had your features! What’s your secret? A long workday for me makes me look haggard. LOL


----------



## duggi84

BloomingTree said:


> The cape looks great on you! I’m thinking or ordering a cape myself! I couldn’t find the measurements on the website, can you tell me how long the cape is? Thank you!
> 
> Edit: I wish I had your features! What’s your secret? A long workday for me makes me look haggard. LOL



You’re so kind 

As far as the length, I don’t know how long it was when I got it.  I had the in-house tailor at our local store take about 2.5 inches off though, it was way too long and likely will be for you since I’m 6 feet tall (the photo you quoted was the original length).  They didn’t charge me for the alterations, fwiw!  Here it is after it was shortened:


----------



## Naynaykilla

duggi84 said:


> You’re so kind
> 
> As far as the length, I don’t know how long it was when I got it.  I had the in-house tailor at our local store take about 2.5 inches off though, it was way too long and likely will be for you since I’m 6 feet tall (the photo you quoted was the original length).  They didn’t charge me for the alterations, fwiw!  Here it is after it was shortened:
> 
> View attachment 5111523


So chic and love your entire outfit


----------



## jyyanks

Meta said:


> New clothing:
> 
> Silk Dress
> View attachment 5110183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reversible Vest (85% Wool/15% Cashmere)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110199
> View attachment 5110201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool Vest
> View attachment 5110203



i wish these were available in-store to try on. I really like the cape vests but I’m super petite and h clothes seem to be made for tall people.  While @duggi84 rocks it and has the exact look I’m going for,  I can see anything cape-like looking ridiculous in me!


----------



## duggi84

jyyanks said:


> i wish these were available in-store to try on. I really like the cape vests but I’m super petite and h clothes seem to be made for tall people.  While @duggi84 rocks it and has the exact look I’m going for,  I can see anything cape-like looking ridiculous in me!



Take it to the store and have it tailored!  Definitely one of the best services that H (and most other lux brands) offer.  They want you to look good in their clothes, so alterations on new items are generally included in the purchase of the item.  Order the piece you want through your SA and then ask them to make an appointment for you with the in-house tailor when you receive it.  I'm so thankful our SA suggested it!


----------



## jyyanks

duggi84 said:


> Take it to the store and have it tailored!  Definitely one of the best services that H (and most other lux brands) offer.  They want you to look good in their clothes, so alterations on new items are generally included in the purchase of the item.  Order the piece you want through your SA and then ask them to make an appointment for you with the in-house tailor when you receive it.  I'm so thankful our SA suggested it!



That is an excellent idea - never thought of having H tailor a cape!  Can an SA even order a petite h item for you? Would rather it go through my SA then having to buy online. Thank you!!!!


----------



## BloomingTree

duggi84 said:


> You’re so kind
> 
> As far as the length, I don’t know how long it was when I got it.  I had the in-house tailor at our local store take about 2.5 inches off though, it was way too long and likely will be for you since I’m 6 feet tall (the photo you quoted was the original length).  They didn’t charge me for the alterations, fwiw!  Here it is after it was shortened:
> 
> View attachment 5111523



Thank you for your response and tip on having it tailored! I’m petite (5’) and the cape may end up being a dress on me! Lol


----------



## BloomingTree

jyyanks said:


> That is an excellent idea - never thought of having H tailor a cape!  Can an SA even order a petite h item for you? Would rather it go through my SA then having to buy online. Thank you!!!!



If your SA can find it in their system, then they should.

I asked my SA to order a few pieces with no issues. There were a couple items they couldn’t retrieve (via reference code) and advised for me to order it directly. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jyyanks

BloomingTree said:


> If your SA can find it in their system, then they should.
> 
> I asked my SA to order a few pieces with no issues. There were a couple items they couldn’t retrieve (via reference code) and advised for me to order it directly.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Definitely helps! Thank you for the response.


----------



## duggi84

jyyanks said:


> That is an excellent idea - never thought of having H tailor a cape!  Can an SA even order a petite h item for you? Would rather it go through my SA then having to buy online. Thank you!!!!



Yes, I've ordered all of my Petit-H items from our SA.  I get the Product Reference on the website and he orders it when I visit (they can only place orders for web items when you're in the store).


----------



## jyyanks

duggi84 said:


> Yes, I've ordered all of my Petit-H items from our SA.  I get the Product Reference on the website and he orders it when I visit (they can only place orders for web items when you're in the store).


Thank you!! This is great to know. Didn’t realize it was an option. Appreciate it.


----------



## Benihana

Meta said:


> New clothing:
> 
> Silk Dress
> View attachment 5110183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reversible Vest (85% Wool/15% Cashmere)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110199
> View attachment 5110201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool Vest
> View attachment 5110203



I purchased two of this dress. Since the pattern is random, I wanted to choose the better of whatever design they gave me. One of the dresses had the Kermit Oliver chieftain scarf ("Pani La Shar Pawnee"). The other one had that scarf pattern where the horse is accepting an award ("Horsawards," I think). Cute but not sure I will keep...especially the chief one. Is it too much to wear that out?


----------



## jyyanks

Benihana said:


> I purchased two of this dress. Since the pattern is random, I wanted to choose the better of whatever design they gave me. One of the dresses had the Kermit Oliver chieftain scarf ("Pani La Shar Pawnee"). The other one had that scarf pattern where the horse is accepting an award ("Horsawards," I think). Cute but not sure I will keep...especially the chief one. Is it too much to wear that out?



Hmm. Hard to say without a pic but of the two, Horsawards would be the one I would choose to wear out.  The pattern is whimsical and if the dress is comfortable, it can be a fun summer dress.  Personally, I would have a hard time wearing Pani La Shar Pawnee. In this day and age, it might make me a bit uncomfortable to wear it out.   However, It doesn't sound like you love either pattern so I would return and get something you really love.


----------



## jessiemel

Hello! Just received my heart charm and I love the colour combination! But I can’t really tell the names of the colours here. Can anyone help?


----------



## Hermes Zen

This was to cute to pass up! Meet my salt shaker.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hermes Zen said:


> This was to cute to pass up! Meet my salt shaker.
> View attachment 5129858
> View attachment 5129859
> View attachment 5129861


Posting to my own post ... asked my DH if he liked this and he asked 'is it a pencil sharpener?'  You know I can see this!  Once I told him what it is, he said it was nice. LOL I'm keeping it !! LOVE the creativity! I'm a huge fan of Petit H as I know you all are too.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Hermes Zen said:


> This was to cute to pass up! Meet my salt shaker.
> View attachment 5129858
> View attachment 5129859
> View attachment 5129861


That's excellent ! Placing a button to serve the salt is clever and great humor as well


----------



## Bostonjetset

Hermes Zen said:


> This was to cute to pass up! Meet my salt shaker.
> View attachment 5129858
> View attachment 5129859
> View attachment 5129861


This is adorable!! Was it on the website or did you find it in person ?


----------



## Hermes Zen

Bostonjetset said:


> This is adorable!! Was it on the website or did you find it in person ?


Hi !  I saw it on the French h.com and contacted them to have shipped to the usa. It is super cute. My guess it’s about 2 1/2” tall.


----------



## mouserina

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi !  I saw it on the French h.com and contacted them to have shipped to the usa. It is super cute. My guess it’s about 2 1/2” tall.


i'm new here and everything is amazing~ was just wondering what the exact procedure you took when you got in contact with france's H.com to have items shipped outside of Europe (I'm in the UK so now it's technically outside). Would like to get some items hehe (such as the chopping board) tyia


----------



## Book Worm

mouserina said:


> i'm new here and everything is amazing~ was just wondering what the exact procedure you took when you got in contact with france's H.com to have items shipped outside of Europe (I'm in the UK so now it's technically outside). Would like to get some items hehe (such as the chopping board) tyia


Hi yes - i would be interested as well. Also is this only possible for non-leather bags?


----------



## Hermes Zen

mouserina said:


> i'm new here and everything is amazing~ was just wondering what the exact procedure you took when you got in contact with france's H.com to have items shipped outside of Europe (I'm in the UK so now it's technically outside). Would like to get some items hehe (such as the chopping board) tyia


Hi, I ask my Paris sa if they can get the Petit h item for me. Sometimes they can and sometimes it’s sold out. I saw on h.com FAQ they don’t ship to ‘We do not ship to UK, Switzerland and Norway.’


----------



## JeanGranger

Chihuahua Charm
(very happy to add this cutie to my petit h collection)


----------



## Wooskie

fergie.c said:


> omg! i've been trying to score one but never really have luck seeing them on the HK site



They’ve been popping up on the US or UK websites, if you have a friend over there, you might be able to get it?

A friend of mine purchased the same card holder in 2020 from the HK H website. She’s gotten a very nice olive green and etoupe combo!


----------



## Wooskie

Posting my own petit H card holder - super late reveal! Received it back in January 2021.

I think it’s a Rose Mexico / Rose Texas + Etain combo.

Don't love it but don’t hate it! 

The charm is a goat … LOL


----------



## Wooskie

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi, I ask my Paris sa if they can get the Petit h item for me. Sometimes they can and sometimes it’s sold out. I saw on h.com FAQ they don’t ship to ‘We do not ship to UK, Switzerland and Norway.’



That's really nice though that they ship it abroad for you. Curious to know if they charge shipping fee for the purchase? Thanks!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Wooskie said:


> That's really nice though that they ship it abroad for you. Curious to know if they charge shipping fee for the purchase? Thanks!


They do charge shipping fee. Seem to vary slightly each time. Not sure how it’s calculated if it’s based on weight or value.


----------



## Simbacat

I have just received my sardines key ring today. Looks good on my picotin 22. Also wearing a gondola charm i got from Rome a few years ago


----------



## JeanGranger

Simbacat said:


> I have just received my sardines key ring today. Looks good on my picotin 22. Also wearing a gondola charm i got from Rome a few years ago


----------



## cali_to_ny

My dolphin inspired me to search out a bleu atoll pico to match.  Now ready for a warm weather vacay!


----------



## Miss Al

Anyone have this canvas hat? I am thinking of getting it but want to hear feedback first. I can only get it from H.com and have no chance to try it on..

Link to Canvas Hat


----------



## cali_to_ny

Petit H Passport Holder. Loving the lime color but can anyone help me with the type of creature/animal/reptile this is??


----------



## Book Worm

cali_to_ny said:


> Petit H Passport Holder. Loving the lime color but can anyone help me with the type of creature/animal/reptile this is??
> 
> View attachment 5309715
> View attachment 5309716


An Ickabog   Haha
Love the colors though


----------



## jiljenner

cali_to_ny said:


> Petit H Passport Holder. Loving the lime color but can anyone help me with the type of creature/animal/reptile this is??
> 
> View attachment 5309715
> View attachment 5309716


A Rorschach test  Turned 90° counter-clockwise, I see the silhouette of an upset young girl with a short, jaunty ponytail... grimacing as she transforms from/into a tadpole?

This is fun! Apologies for the digression.


----------



## cali_to_ny

I know right? Maybe it's supposed to change according to my moods!


----------



## oshinex

It's clearly a Charmander!


----------



## cali_to_ny

oshinex said:


> View attachment 5309811
> 
> 
> It's clearly a Charmander!


Love this!! Clearly a rare Pokémon so I'll be sure to save it for my retirement fund!


----------



## img

cali_to_ny said:


> Petit H Passport Holder. Loving the lime color but can anyone help me with the type of creature/animal/reptile this is??
> 
> View attachment 5309715
> View attachment 5309716


This is a question for Dr. Suess!


----------



## Amka

cali_to_ny said:


> Petit H Passport Holder. Loving the lime color but can anyone help me with the type of creature/animal/reptile this is??
> 
> View attachment 5309715
> View attachment 5309716


It looks like the cutout from a petit H dragon charm
(photo credit: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/hermes-epsom-togo-petit-h-dragon-bag-charm-bleu-indigo-etain-399458)


----------



## cali_to_ny

Amka said:


> It looks like the cutout from a petit H dragon charm
> (photo credit: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/hermes-epsom-togo-petit-h-dragon-bag-charm-bleu-indigo-etain-399458)
> View attachment 5310085



OMG that's amazing - you solved it!! Petit dragon without all the interior detail bits. Thank you so much!


----------



## sakura66

Has any purchase the Petit H tote bag or Furoshiki bag? Just curious what you received.


----------



## c18027

sakura66 said:


> Has any purchase the Petit H tote bag or Furoshiki bag? Just curious what you received.


I ordered the tote and I received the pink Sea, Surf, and Fun print as shown as one of the random examples on the website. Although I returned the tote because I do not like pink, I was pleasantly surprised to receive a decent pattern. Most other Petit H items that I have received have had dull, disappointing colorways.


----------



## sakura66

c18027 said:


> I ordered the tote and I received the pink Sea, Surf, and Fun print as shown as one of the random examples on the website. Although I returned the tote because I do not like pink, I was pleasantly surprised to receive a decent pattern. Most other Petit H items that I have received have had dull, disappointing colorways.
> 
> View attachment 5363568


I do quite like this print. My fear is getting something I don't like but I guess with the return option it's not so bad.


----------



## lastnametea

I just received my first petit h item and noticed it didn't come with a leather charm on the ribbon. Did Hermes stop doing this?
I hope they didn't forget about me!


----------



## Hermes Zen

lastnametea said:


> I just received my first petit h item and noticed it didn't come with a leather charm on the ribbon. Did Hermes stop doing this?
> I hope they didn't forget about me!



I've purchased several Petit H from usa h.com over the last 6 years and didn't receive a ribbon charm on most. I think people return the item and keep the ribbon charm.  I recently shipped back an item that was damaged and they asked me to ship the charm back which I had planned to do.  You can call customer service to see if they will send you one.  Hope this helps.  So frustrating.


----------



## Mimmy

lastnametea said:


> I just received my first petit h item and noticed it didn't come with a leather charm on the ribbon. Did Hermes stop doing this?
> I hope they didn't forget about me!


I haven’t purchased any petit h items recently but all of mine except one came with the leather charm on the ribbon. For the one that didn’t I called Hermès customer service and they sent me one.


----------



## Amka

lastnametea said:


> I just received my first petit h item and noticed it didn't come with a leather charm on the ribbon. Did Hermes stop doing this?
> I hope they didn't forget about me!



I haven’t recieved any petit H ribbon charms on the ribbon since the pandemic. I am wondering if that is due to an inventory shortage. I used to call customer service regarding this issue, and sometimes they would send me a ribbon charm via mail depending on who was handling my case. Eventually it was just too much trouble for me to call every single time they forgot to include one, so I gave up. To me, as long as I like the petit H item itself, then it didn’t really matter whether I got a ribbon charm or not.


----------



## ScarfBloke

So I am pretty handy, and I was thinking of making some earrings from these super cute mouse shoe accessories.  They are pretty big, so just wondering if they are heavy?  I was going to make some chic funky earrings for my daughter who I think would love something like this. I would add some lapis lazuli beads and some keshi pearls.....

Should I go for it??!!

Also - should I ask if the ribbon charm would come as well?  That would make an awesome pendant...

ALSO - what does the back look like?  I assume a different colour??

ScarfBloke.


----------



## Amka

Petit H limited edition magnolia charm to celebrate the 20th anniversary of Hermès.com is now available on Hermes US site: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/limited-edition-magnolia-charm-H1071338v92/


----------



## JeanGranger

Amka said:


> Petit H limited edition magnolia charm to celebrate the 20th anniversary of Hermès.com is now available on Hermes US site: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/limited-edition-magnolia-charm-H1071338v92/
> 
> View attachment 5389560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389561


Very cute


----------



## lastnametea

Amka said:


> Petit H limited edition magnolia charm to celebrate the 20th anniversary of Hermès.com is now available on Hermes US site: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/limited-edition-magnolia-charm-H1071338v92/
> 
> View attachment 5389560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389561


Super cute! I love that the petals spin!


----------



## Hermes Zen

I forget we have a Petit H thread!  For all the Petit H lovers ...  Sharing some of my recent Petit H purchases from Paris store. Bag charms, clips/clothes pins, apron and oyster kit.  LOVE especially these new owl bag charms!


----------



## ScarfBloke

Hermes Zen said:


> I forget we have a Petit H thread!  For all the Petit H lovers ...  Sharing some of my recent Petit H purchases from Paris store. Bag charms, clips/clothes pins, apron and oyster kit.  LOVE especially these new owl bag charms!
> 
> View attachment 5402105
> View attachment 5402106
> View attachment 5402107
> View attachment 5402108
> View attachment 5402109
> 
> View attachment 5402110
> View attachment 5402111


Love the Petit H items but please forgive my total ignorance on the "oyster kit" as is this to shuck your own oysters?  If so, is this something that you are good at?  I am terrible at this and it is really easy to cut your hand open!  The knife doesn't look sharp enough to me...


----------



## Hermes Zen

ScarfBloke said:


> Love the Petit H items but please forgive my total ignorance on the "oyster kit" as is this to shuck your own oysters?  If so, is this something that you are good at?  I am terrible at this and it is really easy to cut your hand open!  The knife doesn't look sharp enough to me...


Hi !  Yes it is for shucking oysters. I know what you are saying!!  Have to be very careful.   Haven't used it but the pointed end of the knife goes into the hinged joint at the back and carefully slide the blade across the top shell to separate. Knife looks similar to others I've seen but I'm not an expert.  I have a friend who is an expert at this and has written a book on oysters.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Here's Petit H adhesive rolls and photos of the pages in the booklet that came with them.  Apologize in advance for my thumb, finger and hand in the photos.    I'm hoping my old photo album spine can be fixed using a roll.  My DH has more talent than I so have asked him to work on this project. I gave him the blue perforated leather roll because it looks more like duct tape.  He's got it in his home workshop.

These adhesive rolls are made from silk fabric and some in leather. I do not believe they are removable so beware.  I never asked that question.  Prices are 45 euros per roll and one was 50 euros. I think these rolls are a fun way to fix or decorate things!


----------



## Prinipessa

Hermes Zen said:


> Here's Petit H adhesive rolls and photos of the pages in the booklet that came with them.  Apologize in advance for my thumb, finger and hand in the photos.    I'm hoping my old photo album spine can be fixed using a roll.  My DH has more talent than I so have asked him to work on this project. I gave him the blue perforated leather roll because it looks more like duct tape.  He's got it in his home workshop.
> 
> These adhesive rolls are made from silk fabric and some in leather. I do not believe they are removable so beware.  I never asked that question.  Prices are 45 euros per roll and one was 50 euros. I think these rolls are a fun way to fix or decorate things!
> 
> View attachment 5403823
> View attachment 5403824
> View attachment 5403825
> View attachment 5403826
> View attachment 5403827
> View attachment 5403828
> View attachment 5403829
> View attachment 5403830
> View attachment 5403831


----------



## Prinipessa

Love, love the tape, can you tell me how wide it is?  Thanks.
Sorry for the second post but the first one didn't show content.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Prinipessa said:


> Love, love the tape, can you tell me how wide it is?  Thanks.
> Sorry for the second post but the first one didn't show content.


Hi, these are over an 1" and 1 1/5" wide.  Hope this helps!


----------



## ScarfBloke

@Hermes Zen are you needing to adopt any "man children" because I LOVE your aesthetic!  Initially I was like - gaffa tape?  Who would buy that?  Now I am "I NEED HERMES GAFFA TAPE NOW".... sigh.  
ScarfBloke


----------



## Hermes Zen

ScarfBloke said:


> @Hermes Zen are you needing to adopt any "man children" because I LOVE your aesthetic!  Initially I was like - gaffa tape?  Who would buy that?  Now I am "I NEED HERMES GAFFA TAPE NOW".... sigh.
> ScarfBloke


I'm sold on this tape!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Posting recent purchase of my first bag cover casaques (550 euros). They fit K & B25's.  I tried with my B30 (red) and as you can see it doesn't cover the bottom part of the B.  Also tried with K28 (orange) and again didn't cover 100%.  I also turned the bag cover casaque inside out where the fabric is coated.  I'm guessing that's the side to use when it's drizzling/raining ... not that I plan to try this out!    Hope this is helpful to someone who's considering one.


----------



## KellyObsessed

In North America, we refer to this as gaffer tape, which is electrical tape.   A gaffer is the head electrician on a film set.


----------



## ScarfBloke

Bit of a dupe post... but I bought five things - 3 x petit H plus two lip balms as my kids LOVE the lip balms.... talk about expensive tastes.

I got three beautiful shooting star ribbon charms!  Cute... sadly one of the tapes was opened and used... the box mangled.  So sad and a real dampener on my excitement as I honestly have not got the time or energy to return/complain... so I sent a simple email explaining and we will see what happens.  Ce la vie.

ScarfBloke


----------



## Mimmy

ScarfBloke said:


> Bit of a dupe post... but I bought five things - 3 x petit H plus two lip balms as my kids LOVE the lip balms.... talk about expensive tastes.
> 
> I got three beautiful shooting star ribbon charms!  Cute... sadly one of the tapes was opened and used... the box mangled.  So sad and a real dampener on my excitement as I honestly have not got the time or energy to return/complain... so I sent a simple email explaining and we will see what happens.  Ce la vie.
> 
> ScarfBloke
> View attachment 5407199
> View attachment 5407200
> View attachment 5407201
> View attachment 5407202
> View attachment 5407203


Lucky to get the three shooting star charms. Really disheartening that one of the tapes you received was already opened and obviously used. This should have never been sent out.

If you don’t mind, please let us know the response you receive to your email.


----------



## Hermes Zen

ScarfBloke said:


> Bit of a dupe post... but I bought five things - 3 x petit H plus two lip balms as my kids LOVE the lip balms.... talk about expensive tastes.
> 
> I got three beautiful shooting star ribbon charms!  Cute... sadly one of the tapes was opened and used... the box mangled.  So sad and a real dampener on my excitement as I honestly have not got the time or energy to return/complain... so I sent a simple email explaining and we will see what happens.  Ce la vie.
> 
> ScarfBloke
> View attachment 5407199
> View attachment 5407200
> View attachment 5407201
> View attachment 5407202
> View attachment 5407203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is


Love your purchases.  But Oh NOOO!  I am so sorry to hear one of the tapes was used.  This is not acceptable!  Couple months ago I had the same issue with a Petit H Cupcake that arrived broken.  I think returns are not reviewed closely and things get slipped through the cracks. Not sure where you are located.  I'm in the states and I called h.com customer service. They ask I send the item back and give me a full refund.  I however asked to return and replace.  They emailed a free return shipping label.  They also ask that I send photos (as you have done) so they can speak to the warehouse and investigate. It took about two months but I did get a replacement that I was happy with.

This is shocking and painful because we do not expect it from H. In my mind, H was perfect, nothing but quality and perfection.  Things can happen even with H. I feel they will make it right for you. I hope you will let us know how it goes. Sending hugs and virtual support.


----------



## ScarfBloke

Hermes Zen said:


> Love your purchases.  But Oh NOOO!  I am so sorry to hear one of the tapes was used.  This is not acceptable!  Couple months ago I had the same issue with a Petit H Cupcake that arrived broken.  I think returns are not reviewed closely and things get slipped through the cracks. Not sure where you are located.  I'm in the states and I called h.com customer service. They ask I send the item back and give me a full refund.  I however asked to return and replace.  They emailed a free return shipping label.  They also ask that I send photos (as you have done) so they can speak to the warehouse and investigate. It took about two months but I did get a replacement that I was happy with.
> 
> This is shocking and painful because we do not expect it from H. In my mind, H was perfect, nothing but quality and perfection.  Things can happen even with H. I feel they will make it right for you. I hope you will let us know how it goes. Sending hugs and virtual support.


Thank you for your virtual and real support!

I had a reply from H, asking for the photos.

ScarfBloke.


----------



## ScarfBloke

Mimmy said:


> Lucky to get the three shooting star charms. Really disheartening that one of the tapes you received was already opened and obviously used. This should have never been sent out.
> 
> If you don’t mind, please let us know the response you receive to your email.


Are the shooting star charms rare?  I am just happy to have matchy-matchy!


----------



## Mimmy

ScarfBloke said:


> Are the shooting star charms rare?  I am just happy to have matchy-matchy!


I am not sure that the shooting stars are rare but imo they are one of the nicer charms that are given. Recently some posters have mentioned not even getting the decorative charms.

I hope that you get a new roll of tape without too much hassle on your part. Since they asked for photos it sounds like Hermès customer service is concerned about this.


----------



## bagsamplified

Hermes Zen said:


> Here's Petit H adhesive rolls and photos of the pages in the booklet that came with them.  Apologize in advance for my thumb, finger and hand in the photos.    I'm hoping my old photo album spine can be fixed using a roll.  My DH has more talent than I so have asked him to work on this project. I gave him the blue perforated leather roll because it looks more like duct tape.  He's got it in his home workshop.
> 
> These adhesive rolls are made from silk fabric and some in leather. I do not believe they are removable so beware.  I never asked that question.  Prices are 45 euros per roll and one was 50 euros. I think these rolls are a fun way to fix or decorate things!
> 
> View attachment 5403823
> View attachment 5403824
> View attachment 5403825
> View attachment 5403826
> View attachment 5403827
> View attachment 5403828
> View attachment 5403829
> View attachment 5403830
> View attachment 5403831


Thanks for sharing these photos! I'm interested in whether these are strong enough to stick on fabrics or even leather shoes as decoration or even to help fasten bag straps! They're very clever! Hope you're enjoying them


----------



## Hermes Zen

bagsamplified said:


> Thanks for sharing these photos! I'm interested in whether these are strong enough to stick on fabrics or even leather shoes as decoration or even to help fasten bag straps! They're very clever! Hope you're enjoying them


Happy to share. I wish I had an answer for you but we haven’t tried using the tapes as of yet. Plan to use to pull together the spine of a photo album at some point. I’m hoping it fixes it and also give it added decoration.


----------



## ScarfBloke

Bonjour Petit H Peeps,

Ok so sadly I didn't get a reply from Friday's photos photo shoot titled "Hermes-Customer-Shocked-To-See-Petit-H-Tape-Being-Opened-Here-Is-The-Photgraphic-Evidence-In-Bold-Zoomed-In-Colour" so I called on Monday afternoon and sadly there are no more of the tapes in Australia.  The gent said to me that after Sydney's Petit H event (November 2021) the items were all put into a large box and during transit everything was shaken around and many of the boxes were damaged.  He insisted that it was not used stock.  It was suggested that I return it for a refund.

I said that while the box issue makes sense, if that were true the original and new "keeping in place" sticky tape would have been present.  I also would not have worried about the packaging is this were true - I am not TOTALLY SHALLOW, just PARTIALLY SHALLOW.  I am like not the deep end of the pool or the shallow end... I am the "old ladies stand here for aqua aerobics" depth shallow.

****Thinking to myself only - Do they think that I would use the tape and somehow regret the purchase and make this up?  PLUS - Sherlock Holmes chapeau and Pipe in hand moment -  the tape was cut crooked with scissors plus the original "keeping in place" tape was missing and NOT IN THE BOX SO IT DIDN'T FALL OFF - Elementary Dear Watson!)****  

I politely continued as I am a gentleman! I believed that as the tape had clearly been used then the damaged boxes are further clues that it was returned after opening and use by a person (with no conscience).  Ok - so I DIDN'T say that end judgy-bit IRL.... just in my brain!  Can you tell I have ADD?

While we were both gentlemen and polite, I felt there was a major "saving face" moment and I happily let him have it.  It is gaffa tape!  No big deal.  Do I need a valium?

I will print off the return label when it is emailed to me and I said I will drop it to the depot myself as I can't think of anything worse than having to wait for 8 hours at home "hoping" the courier will arrive.  Reminds me of when I was 18 waiting for my HSC to arrive in the post and I sat on the front porch afraid to go to the loo incase I missed opening the envelope faster than if I grabbed it from the postie himself!  Sigh, happy-memories-of-my-youth!

ScarfBloke.


----------



## ScarfBloke

So another update...

I sent the parcel back to Australian Online Hermes (courier) and it was received today.  

I then had an email saying that they were sending the EXCHANGE to me today too.  I was like - WHAT?  They said that there was no stock and that I would need to have a refund.  I agreed to the refund.  

Now I have an exchange.  

So I am happy - but talk about rollercoaster ride.  Also - WHAT IS GOING ON THERE!!!  To send out stock that has been used (as brand new) to then say that it was damaged in the bottom of the box (but sent out anyway) and to then say I needed a refund to then say, no, you will have an exchange.

I need a stiff drink.

I will keep you all posted!

ScarfBloke.


----------



## bagsamplified

ScarfBloke said:


> So another update...
> 
> I sent the parcel back to Australian Online Hermes (courier) and it was received today.
> 
> I then had an email saying that they were sending the EXCHANGE to me today too.  I was like - WHAT?  They said that there was no stock and that I would need to have a refund.  I agreed to the refund.
> 
> Now I have an exchange.
> 
> So I am happy - but talk about rollercoaster ride.  Also - WHAT IS GOING ON THERE!!!  To send out stock that has been used (as brand new) to then say that it was damaged in the bottom of the box (but sent out anyway) and to then say I needed a refund to then say, no, you will have an exchange.
> 
> I need a stiff drink.
> 
> I will keep you all posted!
> 
> ScarfBloke.


Whoa! That is a ride! I did see online last night that it was Add to Cart again, and wondered if new stock had arrived- well, hope you get a fantastic and brand new, unused replacement! Thanks for sharing the journey with us. Enjoy that stiff drink!


----------



## ScarfBloke

Happy that the saga is over.  Got the tape, I measured it and while it is slightly shorter than it should be - it appears to be new, but sadly the packing was all over the place again.... so I will just forget it and trust that everyone did the right thing.

Thanks for all your 'good vibes' along the way and I also got a newspaper - The Daily Knot (2021) so while a bit old - I will enjoy reading it!!

Have a great weekend!

ScarfBloke.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

ScarfBloke said:


> Happy that the saga is over.  Got the tape, I measured it and while it is slightly shorter than it should be - it appears to be new, but sadly the packing was all over the place again.... so I will just forget it and trust that everyone did the right thing.
> 
> Thanks for all your 'good vibes' along the way and I also got a newspaper - The Daily Knot (2021) so while a bit old - I will enjoy reading it!!
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> ScarfBloke.


So Sorry you have had these problems when you were expecting something else ScarfBloke!

However, turning lemons into lemonade, I bet a lot of other scarfies have also had a great laugh while reading  your very well written story  

I only H knew....


----------



## NewHermesParent

Hi guys! Love this thread but I’m wondering if anyone has picked up the
“ROUND TRAVEL SLEEPING MASK NOT
SLEEPY” and how they like it? Also what’s the shipping time of Petit H items, same as normal hermes or a longer wait? TYIA XOXO


----------



## bagsamplified

Some of the Petit H pieces in Australia had a price increase, some by a couple of hundred dollars I believe!


----------



## angelusnovus01

I just saw this “So Small” bag on the Petit H section of the US website. The listings (canvas and silk) only have one photo each and I can’t find anything else about it online!

Has anyone seen this bag in person or know more about it?? So tempted to order one for this price!


----------



## periogirl28

angelusnovus01 said:


> I just saw this “So Small” bag on the Petit H section of the US website. The listings (canvas and silk) only have one photo each and I can’t find anything else about it online!
> 
> Has anyone seen this bag in person or know more about it?? So tempted to order one for this price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658154


Just saw a bunch of these at Sevres. It's unlined and rather cute but I chose other things. The problem with shopping petit h online is the "surprise" you get on receiving the item. The OCD part me would rather choose my own prints, colour combinations and do my own QC.


----------

